# Hip Tbl & Beyond Challenge 2018



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 6, 2016)

*Please note: before committing to this challenge, your health/wellness comes first and I am a big advocate of that. I am starting the thread SUPER early to accommodate the following 3 must have rules before the initial start of the challenge:

1. Visit your doctor. Request a physical and blood work. Find out areas where you are deficient and address them. If you have had blood work done in 2016 and already know your stats...cool beans. Skip ahead.

2.  Reduce your stress. If there are areas in your life that are causing you to be stressed out...work on it.

3. Improve your diet and water intake. Make sure you are getting sufficient amounts of protein and lots of leafy greens. Reduce the amount of sugar and processed foods in your diet. 

Please start working on the issues above prior to January 2017 no later than June 2017...especially the blood work. *


*****************************

Now on to the fun stuff:

This is an open, year round challenge. Anyone, any length at any time may join. To join please commit to the initial 3 rules and state the following:

Current length:
(Pictures are encouraged but not required)

Regimen:

Exact goal length:

Plans to help you achieve your goal:

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
(I suggest you start off with a 1/4 inch dusting. Going forward, trim the same amount every 6 months. We will be working a lot on our ends during this challenge, so I plan on keeping them in tip top shape)

Top 10 products: Please note these are the products that you intend on using the duration of the challenge. So list your tried and true. Yes you are allowed to use other products but I want to know your foundation products. The ones that are going to rock with you to hip length and beyond.

*****************************

We will be having mini 6 month challenges to keep the thread interesting and engaging. A check in will be due after each one is complete.

Check in dates:
Last day of June 2017
Last day of December 2017
Last day of June 2018
Final check in--Last week of 2018
***Pictures are required at the final check in****


Now let's get to growing and retaining. Are you with me?!

****************



Mini challenge 1. December 2016 to March 2017 located on page 6 of the thread.

* Mini challenge 1 starting now until the last day of March 2017. The goal here is to build healthy habits that will stick. I don't want to overwhelm anyone so the challenges will be slow but steady.

There are 3 options. You can choose 1, 2 or all. I challenge you to try all.

1. Eat 1 salad a week. You can put anything on it to make it taste to your liking however it must include some form of protein and DARK leafy greens. Not that wimpy iceberg lettuce...I'm talking kale, spinach, chard, arugula etc. The darker the greens, the better!

2. Exercise once a week for at least 20 minutes doing something that will get your heart rate up. It could be walking, running, any form of cardio or HITT cardio.

3. Hide your ends 5 days a week. Mon thru Friday is a good template yet still leaving room to wear your hair out on the weekends.

Check in at least once a month to let us know how you are doing. Also please subscribe to the thread so you can get updates when there are posts. (That seems to be the only way I stay informed these days as I really only think about coming on here on wash days when I'm actually doing something to my hair).

So what's your challenge fancy? Which are you committing to for the next few months?


***********
Mini challenge 2:
Mini challenge from April 1st to July 1st!

1) Stay hydrated! Pick one day a week in that the only thing you drink is water. Just one day. No sodas, no juice, no coffee...herbal non-caffeinated tea is excepted! 

2) De-stress! Pick one day a week and spend 5-10 minutes outside alone. No cell phones, no laptops, no distractions...just you, your thoughts taking in the beauty of spring.

2 simple challenges. You can pick 1 or both. Staying hydrated and doing small things to keep your stress low does have a positive effect on your hair. Which one will you commit to? *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 6, 2016)

If you are currently in the 2016 hip length challenge, please feel free to continue posting your updates over there. The only thing needed in this thread is to like the OP to show your interest and your stats to be filled out prior to the challenge start date of January 1, 2017.


----------



## leona2025 (Oct 6, 2016)

I want to join this one. I have all the requirements completed already.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 6, 2016)

leona2025 said:


> I want to join this one. I have all the requirements completed already.



@leona2025 Yay! Happy to have you Sis. I know you have been killing it over in the Health and Fitness forum.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 6, 2016)

hmmmm...


----------



## Janet' (Oct 6, 2016)

AAAHHHHHH Schnaapppp!! I'm here for it!!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm in! All 3 prerequisites done. 
Current length: Grazing waist length

Regimen: May 1 thru August 31 cowash daily and wet bun. September 1 thru April 30 rotation of wigs and roller sets (wig for 5 weeks, roller set for a week, repeat)

Exact goal length: Tailbone

Plans to help you achieve your goal: Increase moisture, minimize friction between clothing and ends.

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking: Beautifully bamboo, multivitamin, iron, vitamin D, folic acid and fish oil.

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy: Heavy moisturizing and sealing. Keep them off my shoulders as much as possible. Hiding them in the winter.

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine: Trim in June and December. S&D biweekly or if I see a split or ssk.

Top 10 products:
-Hask bamboo oil shampoo & condish
-NurCreations avocado & green tea deep conditioner
-Almond oil
-Avocado oil
-Aphogee 2 minute
-Garnier Fructis sleek n shine leave in
-Jakeala sweet honey hair thang
-Joico Kpak conditioner
-Shea Moisture Raw Shea deep conditioner

Will update with a starting pic when I straighten and trim in December.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 6, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> hmmmm...



Quit playing, you KNOW you gone renew your subscription and you KNOW you gone join this challenge. Don't make me get my belt.  LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 6, 2016)

Janet' said:


> AAAHHHHHH Schnaapppp!! I'm here for it!!



I know you are gonna keep this challenge full of light, love and positivity! Welcome Sis!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 6, 2016)

@KinksAndInk Welcome Sis! I really like your vitamin reggie. I've always wanted to take a fish oil supplement but was nervous that it would make my scalp/skin too oily. What benefits have you seen since adding this supplement?


----------



## Janet' (Oct 6, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I know you are gonna keep this challenge full of light, love and positivity! Welcome Sis!



I sure will try...that is, when I'm not


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 6, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @KinksAndInk Welcome Sis! I really like your vitamin reggie. I've always wanted to take a fish oil supplement but was nervous that it would make my scalp/skin too oily. What benefits have you seen since adding this supplement?


I have oily skin and when I'm consistent with my fish oil, I'm not as oily. My skin is soft and supple and my hair is shinier. I actually started taking it to help with an injury to my knee (added joint lubrication) as opposed to a bunch of prescription pills. When I saw what it did for my hair and skin I just kept taking it. It's been about 4 years now.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Oct 6, 2016)

i think i can, i think i can...
who am i fooling though... I'm transitioning so i have so much trimming to do


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Oct 6, 2016)

I want to join!
Current length: Waist length...I have to take some current pictures...I've been super lazy


Regimen:
-Overnight moisturizing DC 2x a week
-Protein treatment (3 eggs, coconut milk, honey, conditioner, coconut oil) every other week
-Henna treatment every other week. I always add honey to my henna mixtures and then add either coconut milk, green tea or just water.
-Daily water rinsing in the shower, holding my ends so that my hair is kept straight and doesn't tangle. I do this to my hair in halves. Once one half has been rinsed, I immediately twist it and pin it up using butterfly clip. I apply conditioner from the middle of my hair shaft to the ends of my hair and seal with oil.
-Shampoo 1x a week
-Seal and massage scalp with my DIY super growth oil (from Curly Proverbz on Youtube) every time after rinsing or shampooing hair.

Exact goal length: Tailbone length

Plans to help you achieve your goal:
-Protective styling at least  5x a week
-Doing inversion once a month...consistently. I was not consistent with inversion this past year.
-Scalp massages and sealing with super growth oil
-Making sure my hair does not tangle at night while I'm sleeping by keeping it secure so it doesn't move around
-Making sure I stay on top of both my moisture and protein treatments.
-Continuing to use henna


List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:
-Beautifully Bamboo supplements
-Beautifully Bamboo tea

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy: moisturize with moisturizing conditioner or moisturizing leave-in conditioner, sealing with oil, keeping them pinned up.

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
I haven't really been following a specific schedule for dusting or S&D'ing...it's mostly been as I feel is needed. But I'll try the suggested: (I suggest you start off with a 1/4 inch dusting. Going forward, trim the same amount every 6 months. We will be working a lot on our ends during this challenge, so I plan on keeping them in tip top shape)

Top 10 products: Please note these are the products that you intend on using the duration of the challenge. So list your tried and true. Yes you are allowed to use other products but I want to know your foundation products. The ones that are going to rock with you to hip length and beyond.
-Silk Elements Moisture Silk Moisturizing Deep conditioner
-EcoStyler Olive Oil Gel
-Xtreme Wetline Gel
-Tresemme Luxurious Moisture Conditioner
-SheaMoisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Shampoo
-Reshma Henna
-Garnier Whole Blends Honey Treasures Conditioner
-Camille Rose Coconut Water Detangling treatment
-Generic Value Products Silk Remedy
-Joico K-Pak Conditioner!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 7, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Quit playing, you KNOW you gone renew your subscription and you KNOW you gone join this challenge. Don't make me get my belt.  LOL





I caint!!  my stomach hurts! I died laughing when I read that!!

Okay, okaaay! I'm in I'm in!!! Let me hop on my laptop so I can get my stats together! Lol!!


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 7, 2016)

I would like to join please! This is my first real length challenge. So excited!

Current length:
WL

Regimen:
I wash and DC weekly.
I only detangle on wash day. I mainly finger detangle and get the rest out with a seamless wide-tooth comb.
I leave my hair alone during the week. I do not need to MnS during the week. My hair stays moisturized from my wash day.
I protective style M-F.

Exact goal length:
HL 2017 or BUST

Plans to help you achieve your goal:
Keep scalp clean/clog free
Minimize heat
Keep ends protected
Dust as needed
Reduce breakage

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:
N/A

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:
I keep them protected during the week
I seal them with a heavy butter
I dust/trim as needed
I keep them moisturized and stretched to minimize SSKs

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
I will dust every 3 months. Trim as needed.

Top 10 products:
Oyin Hair Dew
SM Superfruit Mask
SM Sacha Inchi Mask
Bekura YAM Nectar
Camille Rose JAI Twist Butter
Shescentit Okra Reconstructor
Shescentit Coco Crème Leave-in
SM JBCO shampoo
ORS Creamy Aloe
Distilled Water


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 7, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> I have oily skin and when I'm consistent with my fish oil, I'm not as oily. My skin is soft and supple and my hair is shinier. I actually started taking it to help with an injury to my knee (added joint lubrication) as opposed to a bunch of prescription pills. When I saw what it did for my hair and skin I just kept taking it. It's been about 4 years now.



That sounds wonderful. I started doing Pilates as well as flexibility training around 2 months ago. Man my joints be popping like popcorn.  If the fish oil can help with that...perfect! The shinier and softer hair would be icing on the cake.   I'll pick some up soon. Thanks for the break down Sis!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 7, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> i think i can, i think i can...
> who am i fooling though... I'm transitioning so i have so much trimming to do



I bet you could if you tried! Just come and hang out with us. I grew my hair to hip length while transitioning and maintained there until all the relaxed ends were gone. It's totally do-able


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 7, 2016)

Noelle01 said:


> I want to join!
> Current length: Waist length...I have to take some current pictures...I've been super lazy
> 
> 
> ...



@Noelle01 Welcome Sis! I do the bolded as well. It really helps.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 7, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> I caint!!  my stomach hurts! I died laughing when I read that!!
> 
> Okay, okaaay! I'm in I'm in!!! Let me hop on my laptop so I can get my stats together! Lol!!



Now that's more like it! Ok I'll put my belt away...for now. I aint letting you leave me!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 7, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> I would like to join please! This is my first real length challenge. So excited!
> 
> Current length:
> Grazing WL
> ...



@AgeinATL You got your regimen on lock! So excited to have you in the challenge and I look forward to watching you reach and crush your length goals!


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 7, 2016)

@lulu97 

Thanks Ms. Lulu! It took a while, but I finally have my regimen and products down. It's can get kinda boring not trying new products but my wallet ain't complaining!


----------



## Daina (Oct 7, 2016)

I'll be peeking in here admiring from a far ...I'm currently MBL but HL/TBL seems so far away. I'll be cheering you ladies on and prayerfully learning and growing as I go.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 7, 2016)

Daina said:


> I'll be peeking in here admiring from a far ...I'm currently MBL but HL/TBL seems so far away. I'll be cheering you ladies on and prayerfully learning and growing as I go.



It's a 2 year challenge Sis so you can definitely make it if you are MBL....or at least try. So no need to peek just come on in and join.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 7, 2016)

Mmkay....so *lip pop*  ......

*Current length:*
 Hip Length

*Regimen:*

Right now I shampoo and deep condition weekly. Throw in a leave, rake in some gel, scrunch in some oil...call it a day. After day 3...my hair ends up in a top knot for another 2-3 more days. I use Marguerite's Magic to Moisturize my Busy Girl Bun. When i'm not so busy, I co-wash every 3 days.

*Exact goal length:*

Full and Healthy Hip Length. 

*Plans to help you achieve your goal:*

Buns and taking care of my ends. I need to get my water intake back up...i was doing so well!  I know as long as I keep my hair moisturized and bunned up, my hair grows like a weed! Definitely need to get back to co-washing more! 

*List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:*

Mielle Organic vitamins and i'm gonna get checked for iron deficiency. I might need to take iron supps.

*Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:*

I DEFINITELY will be trimming off about 1-2 inches this Winter once I can straighten my hair. I'm also going to shape my curls. I try to keep some type of oil on my ends. I use so many different ones I can't just list one! 

*Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:*
(I suggest you start off with a 1/4 inch dusting. Going forward, trim the same amount every 6 months. We will be working a lot on our ends during this challenge, so I plan on keeping them in tip top shape)

I plan to trim off an inch every 3-4 months next year. I'm not trying, really,to get to TBL. I just want healthy ends for 2017. Definitely maintenance mode.

*Top 10 products: *

Tresseme Flawless Curls Shampoo
Tresseme Flawless Curls Conditioner
Garnier Curl Hydration Conditioner
Garnier Curl Hydration Shampoo
Garnier Butter Cream Leave In
Wetline Xtreme Gel
EcoStyler Gel
Carol's Daughter Marguerite's Magic
Dominican Deep Conditioners: La Bomba w/ Avocado; Miss Key 10 en 1; etc. I love Dominican products!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 7, 2016)

*Current length: *
I've been maintaining at hip for over a year now.

*Regimen*:
Wash & DC every 2 weeks. Protein treatments as needed...usually quarterly. 

I mostly keep my hair in braids/twists/buns. Roller set twice a year. 

*Exact goal length:*
I hope to be TBL by Dec 2017 (GOAL REACHED MARCH 2017) and Classic by Dec 2018

*Plans to help you achieve your goal:*
Continue with my regimen. Keep ends protected!

*List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:*
I take a prenatal vitamin as I am pregnant and will continue to take it while nursing. 

*Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:*
Keep my ends heavily lubricated to avoid them drying out.

*Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:*
Trim annually...cut out ssk's as needed. 

*Top 10 products:*

Elucence Moisture Benefits shampoo
Joico Moisture Recovery balm
Giovanni Direct leave in
Jane Carter Nourish & Shine
Colorful Neutral Protein Filler


Edited to update reaching 1st goal!


----------



## leona2025 (Oct 12, 2016)

Current length:* When I stretch my longest layer is WL. I am transitioning to natural I think! I am about 4 or 5 months post.  I will post pictures later*
(Pictures are encouraged but not required)

Regimen*: I wash and condition once a week. I am trying to find products that work on my two textures. 

I wash with ORS Creamy Aloe or Invigorating shampoo. My dc is ORS hair mask. I like to use a cheapie conditioner on my dry hair before washing. I bun pretty much 95% of the time cause I'm lazy.*

Exact goal length:* I would like to reach full TBL. Not sure if I can.*

Plans to help you achieve your goal: *Continue current regiment.*

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:* I currently take magnesium and potassium, but not for hair .*

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:* I keep them tucked away. I am going to get a trim. Never had many issues with my ends.*

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine: *I don't trim often. I haven't trimmed in over a year. I guess I will trim a half inch every 6 month.* 
(I suggest you start off with a 1/4 inch dusting. Going forward, trim the same amount every 6 months. We will be working a lot on our ends during this challenge, so I plan on keeping them in tip top shape)

Top 10 products: Please note these are the products that you intend on using the duration of the challenge. So list your tried and true. Yes you are allowed to use other products but I want to know your foundation products. The ones that are going to rock with you to hip length and beyond.

*I don't have a set list since I am new to transitioning.

I have been using the following products for 3 years or more:
ORS hair mask
ORS  aloe shampoo
ORS invigorating shampoo 
AG Fast Food Leave in
Coconut oil from Organix
Aphogee 2 minute conditioner*

*****************************

We will be having mini 6 month challenges to keep the thread interesting and engaging. A check in will be due after each one is complete.

Check in dates:
Last day of June 2017
Last day of December 2017
Last day of June 2018
Final check in--Last week of 2018
***Pictures are required at the final check in****


Now let's get to growing and retaining. Are you with me?!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 12, 2016)

I am working on the 3 steps. Once I am at my goal weight and I get blood work back I will join this challenge.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 12, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I am working on the 3 steps. Once I am at my goal weight and I get blood work back I will join this challenge.



@Prettymetty
It's ok to go ahead and join now. The 3 steps are just promises of things you plan to work on before our first check in of June 2017. We would be happy to have you.


----------



## Daina (Oct 13, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> It's a 2 year challenge Sis so you can definitely make it if you are MBL....or at least try. So no need to peek just come on in and join.



@lulu97, aww thanks sis, I will be back later this weekend with my opening information!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 13, 2016)

Current length:
Bsl (I'll post a starting pic after my December bkt)

Regimen:
I do a bkt and trim every 2-3 months
I usually keep my hair in several braids underneath a wig
I wash, condition, straighten and everything in those braids, because working in sections makes things easier for me.
I wash or cowash at least once a week followed by a protein or moisturizing dc

Exact goal length:
I want full hip length

Plans to help you achieve your goal:
The bkt really has helped tremendously with detangling and retention, so I'll keep up with those. I will also keep my ends protected as much as possible.
My health comes first, so clean eating and exercise are priorites right now. I drink about a gallon of water daily, I consistnently get over 12k steps a day and I log all of my meals/snacks for accountability.

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:
Niacin and Chromium GTF for weight loss, Women's One a day, Purvana Hair skin nails and occasionally 5HTP for my mood and relaxation

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:
Moisturize daily with Herbal Essences Touchably Smooth cream and seal as needed with argan oil, coconut oil or evoo

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
(I suggest you start off with a 1/4 inch dusting. Going forward, trim the same amount every 6 months. We will be working a lot on our ends during this challenge, so I plan on keeping them in tip top shape)
My last 1/2 inch trim was in August. I plan to trim 1/4 inch after my December bkt.

Top 10 products: Please note these are the products that you intend on using the duration of the challenge. So list your tried and true. Yes you are allowed to use other products but I want to know your foundation products. The ones that are going to rock with you to hip length and beyond.
Kerastase Curl Ideal Cleansing conditioner
Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor with essential oils added for cowashing
Uncurly Keratin treatment and shampoos
Herbal Essences Touchably Smooth cream
Suave Keratin Infusions heat protectant
Kerastase Therapiste mask (protein)
Kerastase Chroma Riche mask (moisture for color treated hair)
Kerastase Densite mask (thickening dc)
Kerastase Masquintense (deep moisture mask)
Nioxin treatment 1 scalp spray

Aphogee 2 minute and Chroma Riche are my day ones. I used those back in my relaxer days and I'm still impressed.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome @Prettymetty 
You don't play bout your Kerastase! I bet your hair smells so good all day.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 13, 2016)

I just placed an order with House of Beauty for that new Netwurks (sp)? spray a few minutes ago after receiving some rollers from them in record time. It should be here sometime next week, however I dont plan on starting it right away. 

I'm going to start it either on Nov 1st or on Jan 1st. I kinda want to wait until Jan because I wont have my hair straight until Christmas and wanna be able to have accurate results in my length check pictures.

Classic length I'm coming for ya boo!


----------



## Daina (Oct 13, 2016)

@lulu97, I was skeptical at first on the Xcel 21 but I have seen the growth and the added thickness to my hair! Come BF I'll be buying at least 10 bottles!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 13, 2016)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, I was skeptical at first on the Xcel 21 but I have seen the growth and the added thickness to my hair! Come BF I'll be buying at least 10 bottles!



@Daina Awww snap! All of us gone be swinging long and thick hair round here.  Woot woot!!  I'm excited to try it...it will be my first growth aid other than hair vitamins.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 13, 2016)

I second the results of Netwurks21. I've had an increase in growth and thickness. I'm hoping that once I get my diet and water intake all the way under control and get back to exercising regularly I'll grow and retain more.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Oct 13, 2016)

Hmmm...I'll have to look into this Netwurks21


----------



## Colocha (Oct 13, 2016)

*Current length:* BSL 13.5 inches as of August 2016. (Set back from 14.5 inches in May due to rogue hairstylist.) 
I don't take LC photos because even when I straighten my hair never gets 100% straight, but I may post one showing how my hair hangs.

*Regimen:*

Wash and twist into 24ish twists once every three weeks. Pre-poo, exfoliate scalp, shampoo, protein treat, deep condition. ACV rinse as needed.
Twists go into a bun.

GHE every other day.
Moisturise and seal (moisturiser, water, oil) on days with no GHE.
Once weekly moisturise and seal with added leave-in and a heavy butter.

Hair may be in a twistout for last two days of week 3.

*Exact goal length:* Full HL. About 20 inches. I consistently retain 3-4 inches a year, so I may be able to hit this by the end of 2018 if all goes well.

*Plans to help you achieve your goal:*
Continue with regular hair regimen. Clean scalp twice-thrice weekly with baby wipes and tea tree oil. (Originally did this once weekly.)
If hair has not retained an inch by November, purchase Netwurks 21.

*List any vitamins/supplements you are currently taking:*
VitaminWorld Ultra Woman Daily Supplement (contains Biotin).
VitaminWorld Omega 3 Fish Oil.

*Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:*
Continue to keep them tucked away.
Trim off visible splits that I see when M&Sing.
On once weekly full M&Sing, twirl ends of twists with heavy butter to ensure they stay uniform and sealed.

*Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:*
Trim ends of twists and broken hairs as seen/as needed.
If I stretch a twist and it tapers out excessively, I cut off the taper.
This can lead to dusting anywhere between once monthly (like now because of the setback) or once every 3 months (usual).

*Top 10 products:
Shampoo: *Preferred: PK Moisture Extreme. Currently using Keracare 1st Lather due to convenience.
*Pre-poo:* Coconut Oil + PK Elasticizer Extreme
*Scalp Exfoliator:* PK Scalp Exfoliating Mask
*Deep Conditioner*: Hairveda Sitrinillah
*Protein Conditioner:* Unflavored gelatin dissolved in water, blow dried in.
*Detangling Oil: *Coconut Oil
*Sealing Oil:* Preferred: Butters N' Bars Amla Oil Mix. Currently using Coconut Oil due to convenience.
*Twisting Cream:* CRN Almond Jai
*Moisturiser: *Oyin Hair Dew
*Leave-in: *Kinky Curly Knot Today

Apparently I use exactly 10 products, lol. I also do Henna treatments with catnip tea whenever I'm at home (once every 3-4 months).

----

*Disclaimer: *I may not be able to complete the three mandates, but I'm posting in hopes I can. Currently away at medical school so stress is through the roof and eating well and exercising are way in the back seats of my life. Whenever I go home I get myself together, but I'm in school most of the year.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2016)

What ingredients are in the netwurx? Is it posted online anywhere?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 13, 2016)

faithVA said:


> What ingredients are in the netwurx? Is it posted online anywhere?


Pic of the back of my open bottle.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 13, 2016)

Colocha said:


> *Current length:* BSL 13.5 inches as of August 2016. (Set back from 14.5 inches in May due to rogue hairstylist.)
> I don't take LC photos because even when I straighten my hair never gets 100% straight, but I may post one showing how my hair hangs.
> 
> *Regimen:*
> ...


*
*
@Colocha Shole can! Welcome to the challenge Sis! Maybe hanging with us and chatting about something outside of school will help ease your stress. As far as eating: do the best you can with what you have. That's more than enough with whats already on your plate. Sending well wishes in your medical schooling.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 13, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Pic of the back of my open bottle.



@MileHighDiva Thanks for posting the ingredients Sis! This question is for you as well as @KinksAndInk and @Daina 

How often are you using the spray? 

My plan is to dilute it with Rosehip seed oil and argan oil. (Like 3/4 growth spray to 1/4 oil) and only spray 3 times a week when it's closest to my wash day. So 3 days on 4 days off. I usually wash on Sunday so I'll spray Wendsday, Thursday and Friday (once a day) and let my scalp breathe and rest until that next week. I usually don't put anything on my scalp so I don't wanna send it into shock. LOL


----------



## Colocha (Oct 13, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @Colocha Shole can! Welcome to the challenge Sis! Maybe hanging with us and chatting about something outside of school will help ease your stress. As far as eating: do the best you can with what you have. That's more than enough with whats already on your plate. Sending well wishes in your medical schooling.



Thanks @lulu97!  Hoping for the same.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 13, 2016)

@lulu97 I try use it twice a day. Some days I wake up at 5am so I can't be bothered but I make sure to spray nightly no matter what. I don't dilute it or follow up with anything. I do spray Yerba concentrate before I spray this. And I do a 2-5 minute massage inbetween each product depending on how much time I have.


----------



## beauti (Oct 14, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Current length: *BSB, will post starting pic December 31, 2016*
> (Pictures are encouraged but not required)
> 
> Regimen: *(new)* *shampoo and dc once a month. Alternate between wigs and weaves all winter. Wash and go's in summer. *
> ...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 14, 2016)

@lulu97, right now I'm on a break from using it.  Three weeks on, one week off.  When in use I only spray my scalp once daily.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> Pic of the back of my open bottle.


Thank you. I appreciate that information.


----------



## Daina (Oct 14, 2016)

@lulu97, I use once daily at night and I transferred mine to an applicator bottle with a nozzle for ease of applying. The only time I will break is when my hair is straight like now. Using twice per day was too much for me made my scalp itch. I also follow each application with my oil mix to help with scalp itchiness.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm just here for the pictures


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 14, 2016)

Welcome @beauti Awwww you got a little lovebug baby!  I miss those infant days!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 14, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> @lulu97 I try use it twice a day. Some days I wake up at 5am so I can't be bothered but I make sure to spray nightly no matter what. I don't dilute it or follow up with anything. I do spray Yerba concentrate before I spray this. And I do a 2-5 minute massage inbetween each product depending on how much time I have.





MileHighDiva said:


> @lulu97, right now I'm on a break from using it.  Three weeks on, one week off.  When in use I only spray my scalp once daily.





Daina said:


> @lulu97, I use once daily at night and I transferred mine to an applicator bottle with a nozzle for ease of applying. The only time I will break is when my hair is straight like now. Using twice per day was too much for me made my scalp itch. I also follow each application with my oil mix to help with scalp itchiness.



Thanks for the feedback Ladies!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 14, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> I'm just here for the pictures



@stephanie75miller The challenge has not even started yet! Also pictures are encouraged but not required until the end of the challenge. That way the focus will remain on health always.

Now you are more than welcome to bless us with a few pics to tie us over. My rule is you can't request pics and not drop a few of your own. So let's see em!  LOL


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 14, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @stephanie75miller The challenge has not even started yet! Also pictures are encouraged but not required until the end of the challenge. That way the focus will remain on health always.
> 
> Now you are more than welcome to bless us with a few pics to tie us over. My rule is you can't request pics and not drop a few of your own. So let's see em!  LOL


I have baby hair compared to all of yours. I wish it was as long as yours.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 14, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> I have baby hair compared to all of yours. I wish it was as long as yours.



We love baby hair too.... especially yours! 
You need to come on and join the challenge so we can grow more of it together!


----------



## beauti (Oct 14, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Welcome @beauti Awwww you got a little lovebug baby!  I miss those infant days!


*@lulu97 he's definitely my lil lovebug! Best thing I've ever made *


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm all set with the health and wellness stuff. 

Current length: between waist and hip

Regimen: shampoo 1-2x/month, DC with each wash, blow dry and flat iron on low heat or braid for braid out. Dust ends every 6-8 weeks, trim as needed (usually once or twice a year)

Exact goal length: hip with full u shaped hemline

Plans to help you achieve your goal: just continue my current regimen which has been working fine. no new stylists are allowed to touch my hair. that's always what causes my setbacks.

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking: just prenatals

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy: I keep my ends tucked away in a bun or under my scarf or bonnet unless I'm going somewhere (church, out to dinner, etc.), but when I'm at home or work my hair is usually up and out of the way. I prefer low manipulation over protective styling. I stay away from styles that I know cause knots and splits - no wash and goes, no puffs. My hair is always blow dried, braided, or twisted after washing and I use rollers on the ends to stretch them.

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
I dust less than 1/4 of an inch every 2 months. very small trims. I S&D probably every time my hair is straight. I rarely have trouble with split ends and knots. 

Top 10 products: Elucence MB shampoo
                                Silk dreams vanilla silk DC
                                Elasta QP wrap foam for my braid outs
                                Eco Styler Krystal gel or Hicks edge control for my edges
                                coconut or argan oil when my hair is straight
                                still looking for a good moisturizer - right now I'm trying out Qhemets A&O HC - I like it so far


----------



## trclemons (Oct 15, 2016)

*CURRENT LENGTH: *MBL (see avatar picture)

*REGIMEN*

*DAILY:  *Scalp massage, GHE & LCOB.
*WEEKLY:  *Pre-poo overnight with AVJ spritz, DC under a heat cap, CW length, scalp scrub, reconstruct, R/O with ACV & moisturizing conditioner *OR* Pre-poo overnight with AVJ spritz & oil, DC under a heat cap, shampoo scalp, CW length, reconstruct, R/O with ACV & moisturizing conditioner.
*MONTHLY:  *Use detox DC or add detox to DC, mix ayurvedic powder with DC & invert the 1st week.
*FALL/WINTER*:  Protective style with wigs.
*SPRING/SUMMER:  *Low manipulation styles (ponytail wigs, 2 strand twists, wash 'n go's, puffs, buns, twist/braid outs & updo's).

*NOTE:  *I alternate between moisturizing & protein liquid leave-ins and DCs.

*EXACT GOAL LENGTH:  *TBL

*PLANS TO HELP YOU ACHIEVE YOUR GOAL: *Maintain my hair regimen and become consistent with a healthy lifestyle.

*LIST ANY VITAMINS/SUPPLEMENTS YOU ARE TAKING:*  I take a multivitamin & vitamin D daily.

*YOUR ENDS CARE REGIMEN TO KEEP THEM HEALTHY: *I butter/oil them daily.

*TRIMMING/DUSTING/S&Ding SCHEDULE/ROUTINE: *I dust quarterly by the lunar calendar, if needed.

*TOP 10 PRODUCTS: *I am a product junkie, so I will be using a variety of products during this challenge.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 15, 2016)

@lulu97 *Please Clarify:*  Is classic length considered half your height?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 15, 2016)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I'm all set with the health and wellness stuff.
> 
> Current length: between waist and hip
> 
> ...



@FoxxyLocs Welcome to the challenge Sis! I like the honey balm by Qhemet. My ends feel so good after using it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 15, 2016)

trclemons said:


> @lulu97 *Please Clarify:*  Is classic length considered half your height?



@trclemons I've seen charts that say it is half of your body...like this one:

 

I consider Classic to be right where your bootie meets the thigh...at least on myself...like this one:


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 15, 2016)

trclemons said:


> *CURRENT LENGTH: *MBL (see avatar picture)
> 
> *REGIMEN*
> 
> ...



@trclemons You rock wigs so well. Welcome to the challenge and happy hair growing!


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Oct 16, 2016)

The title of this thread is what my dreams are made of... 

*Current length:*
BSB, I've got a long way to go... I really hope I can make it.

*Regimen:*
longterm protective styling (minimum 3 weeks)
-daily: scalp messages, moisturise and seal
-weekly: hot oil/prepoo, shampoo, deep condition
-monthly: invert, bentonite clay, light protein treatment, black tea rinse

*Exact goal length:*
TBL! Ideally, I'll be be WL by Dec 2017 and TBL in Dec 2018

*Plans to help you achieve your goal:*
Promote growth (scalp massages) and retain growth (m&s, finger detangle with love, minimize shedding)
Im also interested in trying a henna treatment or a bkt.

*List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:*
biotin (2500 mcg) & multivitamins

*Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:*
M&S like my life depends on it; keep my hair stretched; detangle patienly; trim/dust accordingly.

*Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:*
(I suggest you start off with a 1/4 inch dusting. Going forward, trim the same amount every 6 months. We will be working a lot on our ends during this challenge, so I plan on keeping them in tip top shape)
I usually do a combination which is trim once and dust twice a year (april, august, december)
Depending on how my ends act I want to try trimming or dusting twice a year instead (may & november) we'll see!

*Top 10 products: *
Wild Growth Hair Oil (detangle)
Dabur Vatika Coconut Hair Oil (prepoo)
SheaMoisture Chamomile & Argan Oil Baby Head-To-Toe Wash & Shampoo
TRESemmé Perfectly Undone Conditioner
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Masque (DC)
Mill Creek Biotin Conditioner (protein)
Water + oil + ACV + KKNT in a spray bottle
Virgin Hair Fertilizer (scalp massages)
SheaMoisture JBCO Leave-In Conditioner
A variety of oils


----------



## trclemons (Oct 16, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @trclemons You rock wigs so well. Welcome to the challenge and happy hair growing!


Thank you!


----------



## trclemons (Oct 16, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @trclemons I've seen charts that say it is half of your body...like this one:
> 
> View attachment 376515
> 
> ...



In that case, I have revised my goal from classic to TBL.  I think I would need another couple of years to make classic length.


----------



## Daina (Oct 16, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @trclemons I've seen charts that say it is half of your body...like this one:
> 
> View attachment 376515
> 
> ...



@lulu97, thanks for these visuals as I have always been a little confused as to where each length actually is...based on these I am definitely going to join as I think my hair is between MBL and WL now. I always pictured WL to be where TBL is. Here is a picture from September is my assumption on where I am correct?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 16, 2016)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> The title of this thread is what my dreams are made of...
> 
> *Current length:*
> BSB, I've got a long way to go... I really hope I can make it.
> ...



@long.hair.dont.care Welcome to the Challenge Sis. I love that you mentioned that you plan to "finger detangle with love". I want to do the same. It's easy for me to be a little rough with finger detangling so I'm going to remind myself of your quote when I feel myself getting to that rough stage. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 16, 2016)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, thanks for these visuals as I have always been a little confused as to where each length actually is...based on these I am definitely going to join as I think my hair is between MBL and WL now. I always pictured WL to be where TBL is. Here is a picture from September is my assumption on where I am correct?



@Daina You are correct. You are in between MBL and waist but closer to waist from what I can tell. Your hair is lovely. Do you mind sharing any tips on what you have been doing and how you have been successful thus far?


----------



## Daina (Oct 16, 2016)

I've completed all the pre-work! Been working on my overall body and hair health since late last year.

Current length: MBL pic in previous post
Regimen: Co-cleanse and DC weekly with heat or steam. Shampoo once per month; protein(Komaza) or Aphogee 2-minute reconstructor every 2 weeks. Aphogee 2 step every 12 weeks. Styling is braid/twist outs 2 weeks per month. Bun or french braid 2 weeks per month. Only flat iron 3-4 times per year. This year will be 3. Moisturize and seal multiple times per week.


Exact goal length: Between WL and HL

Plans to help you achieve your goal: Continue current regimen, tweaking products seasonally as needed.

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking: Hair La Vie vitamins, Chlorella, Spirulina, Vit D, Omega 3. Growth aid's are Xcel 21, scalp oil mix of EVOO, JBCO and pepermint oil

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine: Only trim as needed about 2-3 times per year. I don't trim on a schedule but as my hair needs it

Top Ten Products:
Aussie Moist 3 minute miracle
Komaza Pona hair and scalp treatment
Komaza Protein Stengthener
CRN almond jai twisting butter
CRN curl maker gel
Komaza strengthening oil for ends
Joico Moisture Recovery Balm
Macadamia Natural Oil deep conditioner
Vatika Black Seed hair masque
Olaplex
Wen 613
*****************************
The biggest game changer for me was going to a limited almost no heat regimen. Going to Dominican salons severely damaged and thinned my hair. I've been natural 9 years but was a straight haired natural for most of that time. I love my curls and my hair has really thrived. Getting a Komaza hair analysis was also a game changer. Most of all I've learned patience with lots of prayer. My hair will get to the length it's supposed to when it's supposed to...no sooner no later. There are times I miss my length so when I do I straighten. I don't fear heat I've just learned to use it wisely and with lots of protection.

Looking forward to learning and growing with you ladies!


----------



## Daina (Oct 16, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @Daina You are correct. You are in between MBL and waist but closer to waist from what I can tell. Your hair is lovely. Do you mind sharing any tips on what you have been doing and how you have been successful thus far?



@lulu97, thanks sis! I posted starting info which details what I've been doing over the last year.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 16, 2016)

@Daina Thanks for the thorough information!! I'm so happy that you are in the challenge. I was secretly hoping you would slide on in. LOL


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 17, 2016)

This challenge is a great distraction from reality so I'm in...

Current length: back at MBL

Regimen: Wash & treatments every 4 weeks. PS inbetween. (Wigs, scarves, etc.)

Trim every 12 weeks.

Products: Joico Shampoo/Conditioner and Treatment Balm; Nexxus Polymedic for protein

Starting pic...


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 17, 2016)

There are a lot of gorgeous heads of hair in here!  I'll be lurking and supporting you all from the sidelines. I'm probably BSL now. Im in the 2017 WL challenge and that's good enough for me. LOL!

Happy Hair Growth!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 17, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> This challenge is a great distraction from reality so I'm in...
> 
> Current length: back at MBL
> 
> ...



That's MBL???

U Look WL


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 17, 2016)

pelohello said:


> That's MBL???
> 
> U Look WL



Lol, I think my waist measures at my elbows.


----------



## Daina (Oct 17, 2016)

pelohello said:


> That's MBL???
> 
> U Look WL



I was thinking the same thing, if that's MBL then I'm still APL!!!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol, I think my waist measures at my elbows.


I think where your left elbows is, would be the beginning of your hips. You can see where you start to widen back out. 

Waist length should begin. At the bottom of your rib cage and it looks like you are past that.


----------



## morgandenae (Oct 17, 2016)

pelohello said:


> That's MBL???
> 
> U Look WL





Daina said:


> I was thinking the same thing, if that's MBL then I'm still APL!!!





faithVA said:


> I think where your left elbows is, would be the beginning of your hips. You can see where you start to widen back out.
> 
> Waist length should begin. At the bottom of your rib cage and it looks like you are past that.



Whew! Thank God for discernment. I was like I'm not reaching MBL until 2019 . @pre_medicalrulz your hair is perfect


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 17, 2016)

Lol you ladies are funny!
I'll rethink my starting length. Thanks guys.


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 17, 2016)

@pre_medicalrulz 
Your hair is beautiful! 

I hope that you are well


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 18, 2016)

@pre_medicalrulz Welcome to the Challenge Sis. I was going to tag you to join before the challenge officially started. LOL

I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say that we are so happy to have you. Now we get to over all that beautiful hair.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Oct 19, 2016)

I'll add this as my starting picture. This is from earlier tonight...I'm doing a braid-out on my hair and this is one section before I braided it up:


----------



## Napp (Oct 19, 2016)

I want to join but my hair is only apl. I need to retain every inch from now to Dec 2018 to reach my goal length


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 20, 2016)

Stalker..I mean, lurker here!  
HL is my personal goal but I still haven't adjusted my regi enough to feel that I'll make it in two years.   I'll come back in December to put my name in the hat.
In the meantime, sending HHG vibes to you ladies!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 20, 2016)

Napp said:


> I want to join but my hair is only apl. I need to retain every inch from now to Dec 2018 to reach my goal length





MzSwift said:


> Stalker..I mean, lurker here!
> HL is my personal goal but I still haven't adjusted my regi enough to feel that I'll make it in two years.   I'll come back in December to put my name in the hat.
> In the meantime, sending HHG vibes to you ladies!



@Napp @MzSwift We will be ready to support you both if/when you decide to join.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 20, 2016)

@Noelle01 Pretty hair Sis!


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 23, 2016)

Ready to do this!

1. Visit your doctor - check! I have this done every Spring.

2. Reduce your stress. Done!

3. Improve your diet and water intake. I'm generally a very healthy eater but I really need to drink more water. Diet-wise my new goal is to eat more veggies for snacks and incorporate more fish in my diet. I used to be really good at this but have slacked off.

Current length:

Waist length - https://longhaircareforum.com/media/oct-19-2016-length-check.128901/


Regimen:

24/7 Loose twist wearer usually in a bun or braid. Wash, protein and DC at least every other week. D.C. The ends only  on off weeks.

Exact goal length:

Tailbone

Plans to help you achieve your goal:

Staying on top of the 3 pre-challenge items for the duration
Paying attention to my hair, i.e. not getting complacent and slacking off my routine and catching signs of issues when they occur.
Being consistent with my routine
Detangling with less of a need for perfection

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:

Performix™ Women's 8HR Time-Released Multi
Performix™ SST GLOW (this is for my fitness goals)
Premium Gold Flax Products, Inc. 100% Natural True Cold Milled® Golden Flaxseed
Saw Palmetto

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:

Trim .5 inch every 4 to 5 months.....going to put a reminder in my calendar right now

Top 10 products:

Komaza Pona Hair and Scalp Treatment 

Chagrin Valley Soap and Salve Herb Garden shampoo bar

Komaza Protein treatment
Jessicurl Deep Treatment
Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee ( this is my regular moisturizer)
My Honey Child Type 4 Hair Creme (winter sealing)
Qhemetic Biologics Aethiopika Butter (winter dealing)
Bekura 7 fold butter - general sealing all other times of the year as needed, I have a good stash to last through 2017 (it's now discontinued  )
Bekura Java Bean and Honey Balm to smooth edges as needed


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 24, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> Ready to do this!
> 
> 1. Visit your doctor - check! I have this done every Spring.
> 
> ...




@caliscurls Welcome to the challenge Sis. I'm happy to see my buddies from the hip 2016 challenge continue to roll in.


----------



## GabbyABaby (Oct 24, 2016)

Pre-work done! I just had my yearly physical. And I've upped my water intake and fixed my diet in order to regulate my BP.

_Current length:_
Waist length





_Regimen:_

Continue current regimen -

Wash, DC, airdry then flat iron (300° F) 1x/week (alternating protein & moisture DC each week and using my steamer)
Moisturize, seal, and wrap with a silk scarf nightly
Finger comb lightly in the morning
Relax every 8-10 weeks
_Exact goal length: _
Hip length

_Plans to help you achieve your goal:_

Consistency - stick to my routine and products that work for my hair
Using the comb less and finger detangling for less breakage
I've realized that stretching past 10 weeks only causes excessive shedding and breakage for me. Also I never wear protective styles, but I'm very gentle with my hair. So the amount of breakage per week I get is the same as when I constantly wore protective styles. If anything I notice more breakage and SSK's when my hair is not straightened since it's texlaxed.

_List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:_
Manetabolism

_Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:_
Dusting 0.25-0.5 in. every 8 weeks

_Ends care regimen_
Keeping hair stretched to avoid SSKs and stick to dusting schedule to fix problem area in the middle (caused by breakage due to single strand knots ).

_Top 10 products: _
Chi Silk Infusion
Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor
GVP Paul Mitchell The Conditioner
Jojoba Oil
Castor Oil
Infusium 23 Moisturizing Conditioner
Doo Gro Triple Strength Moisturizer
L'Oréal EverCreme Cleansing Balm


----------



## brg240 (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh,  I'm going to join! I don't think I'll have blood work done until next year though.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 28, 2016)

GabbyABaby said:


> Pre-work done! I just had my yearly physical. And I've upped my water intake and fixed my diet in order to regulate my BP.
> 
> _Current length:_
> Waist length
> ...



@GabbyABaby Welcome to the challenge Sis. So very happy to have you here.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 28, 2016)

brg240 said:


> Oh,  I'm going to join! I don't think I'll have blood work done until next year though.



@brg240 You can go ahead and join and list all your stats. The 3 rules are encouraged to be worked on before the 1st check-in in June 2017. Just want to make sure that we have nothing standing in our way to reach those unicorn lengths. LOL. Welcome to the challenge!!!


----------



## GabbyABaby (Oct 28, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @GabbyABaby Welcome to the challenge Sis. So very happy to have you here.



Thank you!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 28, 2016)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> This challenge is a great distraction from reality so I'm in...
> 
> Current length: back at MBL
> 
> ...


----------



## Daina (Oct 29, 2016)

Missed my hair so I did a protein treatment and air dried then did a 1 pass flat iron on 375...will try to make this last 2-3 weeks. My hair is so much healthier than just a year ago!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 1, 2016)

Daina said:


> Missed my hair so I did a protein treatment and air dried then did a 1 pass flat iron on 375...will try to make this last 2-3 weeks. My hair is so much healthier than just a year ago!



So pretty!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 1, 2016)

Currently have mini braids installed. I'll hit 2 weeks soon. They are just so easy. I wore them down all last week so I'll be bunning this week. I washed and deep conditioned them yesterday and started using the Netwurks growth spray today. I'm seriously thinking about leaving them in for the next 6 months. I'll take them down one by one, remove shed hair and immediately braid that section right back up. Maybe doing the takedown and re-install every 6 weeks, washing as needed? I'm still deciding and tweaking my regimen, but once it's set in stone...I'll update.


----------



## TrueSugar (Nov 1, 2016)

I want to join!!!! for the bloodwork, is there anything special that I should check for?


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 1, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> *Currently have mini braids installed*. I'll hit 2 weeks soon. They are just so easy. I wore them down all last week so I'll be bunning this week. I washed and deep conditioned them yesterday and started using the Netwurks growth spray today. I'm seriously thinking about leaving them in for the next 6 months. I'll take them down one by one, remove shed hair and immediately braid that section right back up. Maybe doing the takedown and re-install every 6 weeks, washing as needed? I'm still deciding and tweaking my regimen, but once it's set in stone...I'll update.



May we have pictures? I was thinking of doing something like this. How long did it take to install? That is where I always talk myself out of installing mini twists/braids. The time to do them for someone with dense hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 1, 2016)

TrueSugar said:


> I want to join!!!! for the bloodwork, is there anything special that I should check for?



@TrueSugar Here is a good article on vitamin deficiency and a break down of the roll each plays in hair loss.

https://healdove.com/disease-illness/16-Vitamin-Deficiencies-that-Lead-to-Hair-Loss

My bloodwok I had earlier this year did not come with a Vitamin D check, so I did have to request it separately.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 1, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> May we have pictures? I was thinking of doing something like this. How long did it take to install? That is where I always talk myself out of installing mini twists/braids. The time to do them for someone with dense hair.



@AgeinATL At the moment, I am unable to upload pictures here. I'm not sure what changed but it's been that way for a few weeks now. I put a few pictures up on my Tumblr (link should be in my signature) I promise I'm not trying to get views there...my Tumblr has nothing to do with hair but I don't have any other ways of sharing pictures. Hopefully by the end of the year, LHCF will get some act right and I can create an album under my profile.

On to your questions LOL

The install took a few hours. Not sure exactly how long but I watched 2 movies so I'm guessing 4 to 5 hours? I also didn't braid all the way to the ends...maybe leaving out 6 or more inches on each braid. I wanted them to resemble Senegalese twists so I rolled the ends on my magnetic rollers to straighten them. I didn't do twists because I want the style to last. My hair is pretty silky so twists would easily slip out and not withstand manipulating/washing etc. The top half is normal, back half fine...so braids work better for me. My hair is not dense at all so it may take longer to install for you. HTH


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 1, 2016)

4 months since delivery and here comes the postpartum shedding! Does this mean I shouldn't relax this weekend?


----------



## greenbees (Nov 1, 2016)

Current length: *Waist Length*

Regimen: *wash/deep condition 1x week, detangle on wash day and braid out on damp hair that has been moisturized *

Exact goal length: *Hip Length*

Plans to help you achieve your goal: *keep hair moisturized and low maintenance styles, probably start wearing the hair up, get back on my trimming game, stay away from the direct heat, continue to deep condition faithfully. Maybe starting back at wigs since the weather is a touch cooler where I live*

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking: *Sometimes I'll pop a gummy multi-vitamin *

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy: *coat with JBCO, put hair up/buns, give more *

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine: _*I'm gonna have to adopt a dusting and/or S&D routine really soon, probably around 4x a year*_

Top 10 products:

The Mane Choice Shampoo
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Silk Dreams Vanilla Creme Moisture Dream
Silk Dreams Shea What Part Deux
Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream
Qhemet Biologics Twist and Braid Butter
Soultanicals Knot Today
Virgin Coconut oil
Jamaican Black castor oil
A good, cheap conditioner


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 1, 2016)

@lulu97

I love your braids! Yeah, it would probably take me an entire day to do them that small. Thank you!

@pre_medicalrulz 

I would probably hold off on relaxing or maybe skip relaxing your edges?


----------



## Daina (Nov 1, 2016)

@lulu97, thanks sis!


----------



## TrueSugar (Nov 2, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @TrueSugar Here is a good article on vitamin deficiency and a break down of the roll each plays in hair loss.
> 
> https://healdove.com/disease-illness/16-Vitamin-Deficiencies-that-Lead-to-Hair-Loss
> 
> My bloodwok I had earlier this year did not come with a Vitamin D check, so I did have to request it separately.





Thank you!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 2, 2016)

@pre_medicalrulz are you taking odorless garlic pills? They helped me a lot, but my edges still thinned quite a bit.


----------



## dannie85 (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm in!! Excited to see how long my hair can get. Have not been consistent with products and regi over the years, but have finally pinned down my go to products and regimen so this challenge came at a perfect time!

Current length:* Just reached HL (stretched)*

Regimen: *Wash n Gos mainly*
*Rhassoul Clay cleanse*
*Deep condition* (Mielle organics deep condish)
*Oil rinse* (avocado oil)
*Leave-in *(TGIN Green tea LI)
* Moisturizer *(Mielle Organics Hair milk)
*Gel* (Curls Blueberry bliss)

Exact goal length: *Classic*

Plans to help you achieve your goal: *Just keep a consistent regimen (no switching regimen or products. My Pjism will not prevail this time round) and try to stay away from the straightening iron (Its just so tempting, but doing better this year).*

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:
*Vit C
Vit A&D combo
Alpha Lipoic Acic
N-Acetyl Cysteine (NAC)
Cod liver oil*

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy: *Not much, oil rinsing really seems to help keep them healthy along with adding a little extra oil to ends after leave-in.*

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
*Usually just random dusting, but will try to do every 3-4mos for the challenge.*

Top 10 products:
*Rhassoul Clay cleanse
Mielle organics deep condish
TGIN Green tea leave-in
Mielle Organics Hair milk
Curls Blueberry bliss gel
Jessicurl Spirilicious gel
Mielle organics edges pomade 
Avocado Oil
Argan oil*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 6, 2016)

dannie85 said:


> I'm in!! Excited to see how long my hair can get. Have not been consistent with products and regi over the years, but have finally pinned down my go to products and regimen so this challenge came at a perfect time!
> 
> Current length:* Just reached HL (stretched)*
> 
> ...



@dannie85 Welcome to the Challenge Sis! Love me some argan oil. I use it in a body oil that I make that also has rosehip seed oil and coconut oil as a base. It keeps my skin so youthful looking.


----------



## cravoecanela (Nov 6, 2016)

I would like to join this challenge!

I very recently (i.e., this morning) trimmed off my ends because I've been experiencing  A LOT of breakage. Now I'm back to mbl from waist length, which is fine. I've been waist length since late 2015, which means that the trim was long overdue. My hair already looks so much better, and when I run my fingers through it, I see no broken off ends.

Current length: MBL

Regimen: I wash and deep condition my hair every two weeks. I then put it in two strand twists.

Exact goal length: Hip Length, but more specifically, I'd like by twists to reach arm pit length. Right now they are slightly passed my collarbone.

Plans to help you achieve your goal: I'll keep doing what I always do: wash and deep condition twice a month, head massages at least three times a week, water down shampoo.

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking: An iron supplement

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy: My twists are usually in a bun. I remoisturize my hair with conditioner and then black castor oil at least three times a week.

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine: I don't have one right now, but I will try to follow the recommended schedule.

Top 10 products:

Shea moisture jamaican black castor oil leave in
Coconut oil/olive oil
Jamaican black castor oil
Cheap conditioner
Any shampoo
Ayurvedic powders (henna, brahmi, fenugreek, sometimes hibiscus)


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm just scrolling through the lists of top 10 products. 

I'm thinking I may need to change up my product choices. I need a good quality shampoo and conditioner and leave in. 

I'm thinking of using Carol's Daughter products. I like a few of her products already.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 6, 2016)

Let me update in this thread as I have made some changes this past week. 

I am currently back to being Waist length. I trimmed off about 1.5-2 inches off. 

I had so many split ends and fairy knots, my ends were straight yucky. I don't really know why. 

Tomorrow I'm going to replenish my supply of Geritol  (yes, it works well for me  ) and Mielle Organics vitamins. 

I really believe the vitamins work! I can tell when a vitamin works when my nails grow crazy fast! They helped thicken my hair up for sure! 

If you all have any tips, please enlighten me. @lulu97 always has great tips, they are very much appreciated!

I have provided some pics:


----------



## greenbees (Nov 6, 2016)

This challenge will hopefully keep me from cutting off all my hair, because I'm sooo close to BC'ing again


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 7, 2016)

My ability to upload pictures is very fickle and unpredictable so I'm gonna drop some starting pictures and my goals here while I'm able to upload.

I'm going to list my starting pictures and goals *in the way I mostly wear my hair. My actual length is my avatar.*

Mini braids starting length:



My goal length in them:



This is a set of Senegalese twists (with added hair) I rocked around 2 years ago. I would like my mini braids to look similar by the end of the challenge.


**********************

My current braidout:





It actually hits around APL if I don't curl the ends on rollers like I usually do. So honestly I already like how it looks now but a bit more volume wouldn't hurt.


Wash and go ponytail:

Wet



Dry



Both pics = no product. A true wash and go. I feel the same with this as I do with my braidout. I already like how it looks now...just wouldn't mind more volume.


Can't wait to see my progress in a year! I'm still pushing for Classic length overall but I moreso want to reach my goals in the way I mostly rock my hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 7, 2016)

cravoecanela said:


> I would like to join this challenge!
> 
> I very recently (i.e., this morning) trimmed off my ends because I've been experiencing  A LOT of breakage. Now I'm back to mbl from waist length, which is fine. I've been waist length since late 2015, which means that the trim was long overdue. My hair already looks so much, and when I run my fingers through it, I see no broken off ends.
> 
> ...



@cravoecanela Welcome to the challenge Sis! I'm excited to watch you smash your hair goals!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 7, 2016)

SmilingElephant said:


> Let me update in this thread as I have made some changes this past week.
> 
> I am currently back to being Waist length. I trimmed off about 1.5-2 inches off.
> 
> ...



You are well on your way Sis! I have total faith that those knots/splits are a thing of the past.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 7, 2016)

greenbees said:


> This challenge will hopefully keep me from cutting off all my hair, *because I'm sooo close to BC'ing again*




What is causing you to feel this way Sis?


----------



## Daina (Nov 7, 2016)

@lulu97, mini braids at the length of those Senegalese twists would be fire on you!!!!!!  #shrinkage is so real...my hair shrinks to between SL and APL depending on the products I use.  Thanks for the hair porn!


----------



## greenbees (Nov 7, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> What is causing you to feel this way Sis?



I think part of me is just over it and kinda bored. I loved the way it looks long, but I dont like all the work I have to put into it. My hair feels like a chore and I just annoyed having to give up hours every weekend to take care of it. With a TWA, that's just a wash and go in the mornings. I thought about getting it done professionally but I find that I'm charged more due to the length. 

No one around me wants me to cut it. My SO loves it long and I have the longest hair in my family, which is one reason why I've stayed away from the scissors so far.

I probably just need to put it away in wigs or extensions and allow myself to miss it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 7, 2016)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, mini braids at the length of those Senegalese twists would be fire on you!!!!!!  #shrinkage is so real...my hair shrinks to between SL and APL depending on the products I use.  Thanks for the hair porn!



Thanks Sis! 

Yeah sometimes I wanna punch shrinkage in the throat!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 7, 2016)

greenbees said:


> I think part of me is just over it and kinda bored. I loved the way it looks long, but I dont like all the work I have to put into it. My hair feels like a chore and I just annoyed having to give up hours every weekend to take care of it. With a TWA, that's just a wash and go in the mornings. I thought about getting it done professionally but I find that I'm charged more due to the length.
> 
> No one around me wants me to cut it. My SO loves it long and I have the longest hair in my family, which is one reason why I've stayed away from the scissors so far.
> 
> I probably just need to put it away in wigs or extensions and allow myself to miss it.



I totally understand you! I get the same way sometimes and seem to go through spurts of this every summer. I call it the hair blues. I can share with you some things I do when I get into that same funk.

Put it away...long term. This past summer I had a sew-in installed and had it maintained at the salon. I literally didnt bother my hair for weeks. It was such a relief. I think your idea of using wigs/weaves is great.

Make a hair goal to help with boredom.  It could be mastering a style, mastering a product choice, focusing on your ends etc.

Change your wash day to a weekday to enjoy your weekends more.

If the weekends are the only time you can do your hair, do it as soon as you wake up OR after you have done all activities that you have planned that day (evening). I'm a morning person and I wake up around 5 am on the weekends to watch the sunrise/meditate/pray/drink coffee on my deck...just have some me time before my house wakes. So once I have done my morning ritual, I start on my hair. I'm always finished long before my family gets up and we start our weekend activities.

Hope some of this helps. Just know it's a phase and it wont last forever!


----------



## TrueSugar (Nov 8, 2016)

*1. Current bloodwork normal.
2. Working on different outlets to reduce  stress.
3.  I will be working to improve my diet througt meal preparing and trying hair smoothies. I want to increase my water intake to 1 gallon of water per day and  completely remove sugar and processed foods from my diet.
*
Current length:
I will have one up the new year.

Regimen:
I don't have a good one right now, I will be working on it.

Exact goal length: hip

Plans to help you achieve your goal:
Protective stylingand stretching 

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:
Andrew Lessman Hair, Skin and Nails

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:
I don't really have one right know but I will try the GHE method 3x per week to begin with.

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
I like the idea of 1/4 inch every 6 months.

Top 10 products: 

I would say that water, coconut oil, and aloe vera juice are my top products at this time.


----------



## Luxlii (Nov 8, 2016)

Picture taken today.

Current length:
Mbl Waist Lenght

Regimen:

Wash and condition on Wednesday 40 mins under the bonnett dryer.
Protein 1 to 2 times per month.
20 or so large braids redone each week.

Exact goal length: 
Hip Length

Plans to help you achieve your goal:
Stretch relaxers
Braids or buns low manipulation
Xcel 21 2 x per day on my scalp

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:
Collagen, hyaluronic acid, fish oil, biotin, msm, phytoceramides

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:
GHE method a few times per week. Butters.

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
As needed around 2x per year.

Top 10 products:
My or natural product glycerin and water spray.
Keracare Humecto
ORS hair mayo
Duotex
Hair lotions: Dew, Qhemet heavy cream, ORS cream.
Sealers: Castor oil mix, shea butter, Qhemet butter
Xcel 21 on my scalp
(I went over sowwy)


----------



## greenbees (Nov 8, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I totally understand you! I get the same way sometimes and seem to go through spurts of this every summer. I call it the hair blues. I can share with you some things I do when I get into that same funk.



You're so kind, thank you for these tips! I think washing my hair on a weekday or very early on the weekend would really help!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 9, 2016)

TrueSugar said:


> *1. Current bloodwork normal.
> 2. Working on different outlets to reduce  stress.
> 3.  I will be working to improve my diet througt meal preparing and trying hair smoothies. I want to increase my water intake to 1 gallon of water per day and  completely remove sugar and processed foods from my diet.
> *
> ...



@TrueSugar Welcome to the Challenge Sis! Please tell me you plan to share these hair smoothie recipes with us as you make them!  I love smoothies! They are such a great and easy way to get in the bulk of your nutritional needs in one sitting.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 9, 2016)

iluvmario said:


> Picture taken today.
> 
> Current length:
> Mbl Waist Lenght
> ...



@iluvmario Welcome Welcome Welcome!!!!! Your profile pic made me start singing "you should let me love you, let me be the one to give you everything you want and need". I just had a mini concert in my head! 

So excited to have you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 9, 2016)

greenbees said:


> You're so kind, thank you for these tips! I think washing my hair on a weekday or very early on the weekend would really help!



Anytime Sis! Keep me updated if switching things up helped with the hair blues. If not, we will put our thinking caps back on and come up with new ideas.


----------



## PretteePlease (Nov 9, 2016)

I wanna join but I chopped in april I'll be stalking you Rapunzels


----------



## TrueSugar (Nov 9, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @TrueSugar Welcome to the Challenge Sis! Please tell me you plan to share these hair smoothie recipes with us as you make them!  I love smoothies! They are such a great and easy way to get in the bulk of your nutritional needs in one sitting.




https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/drink-your-way-to-waistlength-hair-i-am.288413/


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 12, 2016)

I cut more of my hair off last nite. My ends were just irritating me. So I cut to where they begin to thicken up more. 

So I'm at MBL/WL. Maybe in a few months I'll be back at Whip...bc I'm scraping waist length right now. At least I won't have to trim as much off the next time I trim. 

Definitely changing up my products and hair styles.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Nov 16, 2016)

*I am in!!!
Current length*: My current length is BSL. I hope I get gain the length to reach my goals. I am focused.
Im planning on doing a green smoothy daily. (Working on the ingredients, I want to try and include somethings for hair growth)


Regimen: I plan on keep my hair in Genie Locs/Yarn Wraps for 4-5 months a year. (Winter months) 
I will spray water/conditioner mix on my locs daily or every other day, then squeeze the moisture into my hair. I will completely saturate my locs in the shower 1x bi-weekly. I plan on doing an ACV rince every 3 weeks. Take down/redo every 4-6 weeks.

Exact goal length: My goal length is HL

Plans to help you achieve your goal: protective styling, my growth aids, leave it alone method, moisture moisture moisture and babying my hair 24/7

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking: Hair Skin & Nails Gummies, Netwerks21, and I may try Silica horsetail if I can find them.

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy: Keep them tucked away

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine: I plan on dusting them at the end of my 4 month faux loc protective style


Top 10 products: 
Giovanni conditioner, kinky curly knot today JBCO Coconut oil

*****************************
I will post a picture after my first take down, since I just put my locs in last night!


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 16, 2016)

@NCHairDiva how long did it take you to install the faux locs and how hard is it to do? Can't wait to see them!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 17, 2016)

NCHairDiva said:


> *I am in!!!
> Current length*: My current length is BSL. I hope I get gain the length to reach my goals. I am focused.
> Im planning on doing a green smoothy daily. (Working on the ingredients, I want to try and include somethings for hair growth)
> 
> ...



@NCHairDiva Welcome to the challenge. If you are not opposed to ordering online, I purchase my silica from Vitacost. It's extracted from horsetail (1000 mg) and also includes 67 mg of calcium. I don't know if the extra calcium is important to you, but I don't drink milk or eat most milk products so I like to get a lil extra in.


----------



## TrueSugar (Nov 19, 2016)

I  believe I will return to working with my hair in sections and start using defined parts.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 19, 2016)

It's been 2 weeks since my last wash and my hair is getting that "time to wash smell". 

Bout to shampoo with Joico MR shampoo
Quick protein treatment while I perform shower duties with Colorful Neutral Protein Filler
15 minute DC under my hooded dryer with Joico MR balm
Curl Junkie Beauticurls as a leave in. Seal my ends with Qhemet.

Stretch my mini braids with rollers then cross wrap.


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 19, 2016)

TrueSugar said:


> ...start using defined parts.



Maybe this is what I'm doing wrong. I think I'm gonna try straight parts too. Thanks!


----------



## NCHairDiva (Nov 19, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> @NCHairDiva how long did it take you to install the faux locs and how hard is it to do? Can't wait to see them!


Listen, I love these faux locs. I wear them mostly in the winter. When they are in correctly and cared for the is amazing growth and  retention!
It took me 3 hours for the braiding portion and another 2 hour for the wrapping. Ive worn mines for 2 months but my teenage daughter has kept them in for almost 4 mounths! With no fall!


----------



## NCHairDiva (Nov 19, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @NCHairDiva Welcome to the challenge. If you are not opposed to ordering online, I purchase my silica from Vitacost. It's extracted from horsetail (1000 mg) and also includes 67 mg of calcium. I don't know if the extra calcium is important to you, but I don't drink milk or eat most milk products so I like to get a lil extra in.



That sounds good. I will look at Vitacost today and find it... Do you happen to have a picture of what you have? I'm  soooooo excited to increase my growing potential ! !!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 19, 2016)

NCHairDiva said:


> That sounds good. I will look at Vitacost today and find it... Do you happen to have a picture of what you have? I'm  soooooo excited to increase my growing potential ! !!



@NCHairDiva

Here ya go Sis!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Nov 19, 2016)

I had fallen off the vitamin train, out of laziness honestly, but I'm back on it. I really need to fix this diet. I was doing good then the stress of school took its toll. I need to meet @lulu97 over in the fitness forum for some motivation.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 19, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> I had fallen off the vitamin train, out of laziness honestly, but I'm back on it. I really need to fix this diet. I was doing good then the stress of school took its toll. I need to meet @lulu97 over in the fitness forum for some motivation.



Come on over Sis! I post the most in the "What did you Eat today" thread. I don't know why though cause I eat the same things almost daily! LOL

For our first mini challenge over here, I'm thinking of adding in a food challenge so just hang in there....I'mma bring the health/fitness over this way!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Nov 19, 2016)

@lulu97 thank you


----------



## NCHairDiva (Nov 20, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @NCHairDiva
> 
> Here ya go Sis!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I  am ordering tonight!


----------



## NCHairDiva (Nov 20, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @NCHairDiva
> 
> Here ya go Sis!
> 
> ...



I have just bought the Silica @lulu97... Now with applying this to my regimen I pray it will do some amazing things to my hair. I would lovd to gain at least .75 of an inch a month so that I can make all my goals.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 21, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> It's been 2 weeks since my last wash and my hair is getting that "time to wash smell".
> 
> Bout to shampoo with Joico MR shampoo
> Quick protein treatment while I perform shower duties with Colorful Neutral Protein Filler
> ...


You are so funny sis  

How have you been styling your mini braids? I'm getting tired of these wigs


----------



## 11228 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello hard workers, what is defined parts?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 22, 2016)

NCHairDiva said:


> I have just bought the Silica @lulu97... Now with applying this to my regimen I pray it will do some amazing things to my hair. I would lovd to gain at least .75 of an inch a month so that I can make all my goals.



I hope they work out well for you!

I should have warned you that the pills are on the bigger side. I thought about that after I responded and forget to edit my post.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 22, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> You are so funny sis
> 
> How have you been styling your mini braids? I'm getting tired of these wigs



I wear them in all kinda styles! Top knot, low bun, all down with a headband, half up half down, french braid, high or low ponytail, braided ponytail or all down with a turban knotted on my forehead. I cross wrap them at night and if I don't feel like unwrapping them the next day: I'll leave them wrapped, put my silk dome cap over them and either throw on a beanie or a turban scarf with the knot tied at the top of my head.


----------



## sunshine737 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi, I'm new here Long time lurker, first time poster... 

*Current length:
*
Just realized I made waist length  


*Regimen:*

Wash once a week with shampoo.
Henna once a month. 
Pre-poo with coconut oil before every wash. 
Deep condition after every wash. 
Mild-Med protein treatment at least every other wash. (My fine natural 3c high porosity hair loves protein) 
*
Exact goal length:*

Tailbone 

*Plans to help you achieve your goal:*

Reducing my stress levels
Self care
Get more sleep
Increase protein intake 

*List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:*

Multi vitamin
Fish oil
Silica 

*Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:
*
Seal my ends daily with shea butter (this has helped tremendously, my ends have always been my sore spot)  

*Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:*

Trim 1/2 inch every 3-5 months, depending on current need. 

*Top 10 products:* 

Curl Junkie Curl Rehab
Kinky Curly Knot Today 
Goldwell Kerasilk Ultra Rich Shampoo
Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk
Shea Butter Mix (homemade)
Oil Mix (homemade)
Henna
Ion Reconstructor
Shea Moisture Jamaican black castor oil leave in
Water and Aloe Vera Juice Spray Mix


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 24, 2016)

It's been about a month now of consistent supplement/vitamin taking, improved diet, and drinking half my body weight in ounces of water daily. Usually my nails mirror the health of my hair and they look great! Strong and growing quickly. 

I also just feel better now that I'm back eating and drinking water like I should. Fitness wise I'm working out 6 to 7 days a week for an hour (weights 4 days, cardio/plyo the others) and seeing better results there as well. Two weeks ago I started meal prepping after procrastinating probably a year ago to do it, lol! I thought it'd be cumbersome but I actually really enjoy it! 

After reading through that thread about Netwurks  Xcel-21 I'm sooooo tempted to start using it! _But_ I just started using Komaza's Aloe My Hair Growth Serum so will see how it goes with that first before switching....I'll buy some just in case though    becuase I'm having scissor twitches and want to cut another 2 inches off where my ends are thin.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 25, 2016)

sunshine737 said:


> Hi, I'm new here Long time lurker, first time poster...
> 
> *Current length:
> *
> ...



@sunshine737 Welcome! You came in to the forum with a bang! Already at waist...congrats on that...it's a pretty big milestone to achieve. Looking forward to watching you get to your goal of tailbone.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 25, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> It's been about a month now of consistent supplement/vitamin taking, improved diet, and drinking half my body weight in ounces of water daily. Usually my nails mirror the health of my hair and they look great! Strong and growing quickly.
> 
> I also just feel better now that I'm back eating and drinking water like I should. Fitness wise I'm working out 6 to 7 days a week for an hour (weights 4 days, cardio/plyo the others) and seeing better results there as well. Two weeks ago I started meal prepping after procrastinating probably a year ago to do it, lol! I thought it'd be cumbersome but I actually really enjoy it!
> 
> After reading through that thread about Netwurks  Xcel-21 I'm sooooo tempted to start using it! _But_ I just started using Komaza's Aloe My Hair Growth Serum so will see how it goes with that first before switching....I'll buy some just in case though    becuase I'm having scissor twitches and want to cut another 2 inches off where my ends are thin.



@caliscurls Love this post! Focusing on the inside will always net great results on the outside. My hair really took off when I improved my diet.


----------



## sunshine737 (Nov 25, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @sunshine737 Welcome! You came in to the forum with a bang! Already at waist...congrats on that...it's a pretty big milestone to achieve. Looking forward to watching you get to your goal of tailbone.


  I've learned a lot from you ladies by reading the forum through the years. Looking forward to continuing to grow and share.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 27, 2016)

Hair still feels soft and moisturized from last week's wash and deep conditioning session...scalp still clean...so no need to wash this weekend. I wore it down once this past week (Thanksgiving) and the rest of those days it remained wrapped up under my silk scarf. I wore a turban over that for outings. The temperature is starting to drop in my neck of the woods....when that happens, I put my hair in hibernation mode.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 27, 2016)

Took care of some ends today (more here about how it came about: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...5-2016-challenge.746227/page-37#post-23363607 )

I'm ready for the length to come on in now! I think retention will be better with thicker ends.


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 28, 2016)

*Count me in!!!!

1. Blood work is good, except iron deficiency, which has been an issue for me for as long as I remember (heavy periods). I take supplements for it.

2. Getting back into the habit of daily meditation and visualization!*

*3. I am a vegetarian, but as of late, was not eating enough healthy foods, especially veggies. Being a new mom, and being busy with baby, house chores, and work, I got into the habit of eating whatever I could prepare quickly -  stuff like cereal, instant oatmeal, energy bars, and other snack foods (mainly salty and sweet), and ordering in. I recently did an overhaul of the kitchen and stocked the fridge with fruits, veggies, and healthier foods and snacks. I will also take the time to cook more. I also re-incorporated drinking lemon water in the mornings for alkalinity and overall health. *


*****************************

*Current length: Between BSL and MBL*

*Regimen: I make my own lacefront wigs and wear them a good 95% of the time. Deep condition every 2 weeks or so (though lately I've been doing it every week to use up my current products and make room for the 2017 stash). Cowash once a week. Shampoo 1x - 2x per month. LOC method, braid, and slap on a wig. No direct heat/flat iron maybe 1-3x per year.*

*Exact goal length: Full, healthy hip length stretched. *

*Plans to help you achieve your goal: Continue my regimen, be consistent with supplements, exercise more, drink more water*

*List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:*
*Manetabolism Plus (4 bottles, including what I just bought on BF sale), then switching to Beautifully Bamboo
Continuing Garden of Life Raw Prenatal Vits
Nature Made Iron -  65 mg, then switching back to Mega Food Blood Builder
Neocell Marine Collagen - 2000mg
Nature's Way Mega DHA - 1000mg
Maximum Living MineralRich
Beautifully Bamboo Tea
Probiotics

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy: Incorporating the LOC method really turned my hair around, so I will continue that. My hair stays braided and tucked in under the wigs, and when I wear my hair out, it's usually in a bun. 

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine: As needed

Products: 
Hairveda Sitrinillah DC
Harveda Vatika Frosting
Aphogee 2-Min
Joico Moisture Recovery Balm
Kinky Curly Knot Today
The Mane Choice Butter*


*****************************
*Starting photo:*


----------



## mayoo (Dec 7, 2016)

*Current length: BSL*
Below

*Regimen:*
Wash 1-2x weekly 
DC when needed 
Seal with Oil and Shea butter 
Finger detangle 
Protective styling 80% of the time 


*Exact goal length: TBL 

Plans to help you achieve your goal:*
Stick to my simple regimen!


*List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:*
None 

*Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:*
Spray with water everyday 
Braid ends lightly 

*Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:*
Dust when needed 

*Top 10 products:*
Going to try and avoid PJing this year. 
Sticking to a very simple regimen with 4 simple products 
Oil 
Unrefined Shea Butter 
Moorket.com- Shampoo bar and deep conditioner


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 10, 2016)

Jade Feria said:


> *Count me in!!!!
> 
> 1. Blood work is good, except iron deficiency, which has been an issue for me for as long as I remember (heavy periods). I take supplements for it.
> 
> ...





mayoo said:


> *Current length: BSL*
> Below
> 
> *Regimen:*
> ...




Welcome to the challenge Ladies! So good to have you on board!! Woot woot!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 10, 2016)

* Mini challenge starting now until the last day of March 2017. The goal here is to build healthy habits that will stick. I don't want to overwhelm anyone so the challenges will be slow but steady.

There are 3 options. You can choose 1, 2 or all. I challenge you to try all.

1. Eat 1 salad a week. You can put anything on it to make it taste to your liking however it must include some form of protein and DARK leafy greens. Not that wimpy iceberg lettuce...I'm talking kale, spinach, chard, arugula etc. The darker the greens, the better!

2. Exercise once a week for at least 20 minutes doing something that will get your heart rate up. It could be walking, running, any form of cardio or HITT cardio.

3. Hide your ends 5 days a week. Mon thru Friday is a good template yet still leaving room to wear your hair out on the weekends.

Check in at least once a month to let us know how you are doing. Also please subscribe to the thread so you can get updates when there are posts. (That seems to be the only way I stay informed these days as I really only think about coming on here on wash days when I'm actually doing something to my hair).

So what's your challenge fancy? Which are you committing to for the next few months?*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 10, 2016)

For this mini challenge round, I am committing to all 3 challenges.

1. I love salads! My favorite salad of choice is simple. Rotisserie chicken, cucumbers, red onions, baby kale and baby spinach. A little buttermilk ranch on top.

2. I haven't done cardio in months.  I dropped it once I discovered Pilates. However I am committing to doing it once a week on Monday and Pilates on Wednesday and Friday. My cardio of choice will be HITT, done at home following one of Fitness Blender on YouTube videos.

3. I hide my hair the entire winter.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 10, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> * Mini challenge starting now until the last day of March 2017. The goal here is to build healthy habits that will stick. I don't want to overwhelm anyone so the challenges will be slow but steady.
> 
> There are 3 options. You can choose 1, 2 or all. I challenge you to try all.
> 
> ...


I'm in for all 3.  I just bought salad fixings yesterday and I wear wigs for Fall and Winter.  I haven't been exercising lately, but I definitely need to.  I will check in with weekly updates.


----------



## Daina (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm in for the first 2 for sure! I eat spinach and kale everyday topped with grilled chicken for lunch during the week. I also make and drink green smoothies. Cardio will be tough but one day a week is doable. Will try to walk a few days a week at work and 1 day a week play basketball with my son.

I hide my ends 2-3 weeks out of the month by bunning or doing a french braid and tucking so I will be partially doing step 3.

Great idea for a mini-challenge @lulu97!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 10, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> * Mini challenge starting now until the last day of March 2017. The goal here is to build healthy habits that will stick. I don't want to overwhelm anyone so the challenges will be slow but steady.
> 
> There are 3 options. You can choose 1, 2 or all. I challenge you to try all.
> 
> ...


I'm in for all 3. Even though it maybe a week or two before I get my first salad in. I've got tonsillitis and it hurts to swallow so nothing but soups and juices for a while.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm in for all 3. I just had a baby so I'm eating salads and exercising anyway. And I pretty much always hide my ends unless I'm going somewhere special.


----------



## beauti (Dec 10, 2016)

*Great idea! @lulu97 I'm also in for all 3.
I can definitely eat salad once a week and your rotisserie salad sounds delicious. 

I used to work our several days a week so I can certainly do once a week. hopefully it will help me get back to several days a week.

I'm home everyday so my hair is always in my plats pinned up and if I have to go out I just put my wig on so this is not a problem.*


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 10, 2016)

I had a physical done Oct 2015 where everything was good except blood pressure. I have a scheduled physical early January 2017. I want in!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Dec 10, 2016)

I also want to do the mini challenge.
I eat salads several times a week.
Exercise 3-7 days a week
Wear my hair in 2 pigtails under a wig M-F


----------



## Luxlii (Dec 10, 2016)

I am in!
I eat salad every day.
I workout 5 x per week.
I am in braids and I GHE almost everynight.

I am also adding JBCO and sulfer as well as MN to my scalp 2x per day for 1 year.  Along with the Xcel 21 I know this will really speed things up.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Dec 11, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> * Mini challenge starting now until the last day of March 2017. The goal here is to build healthy habits that will stick. I don't want to overwhelm anyone so the challenges will be slow but steady.
> 
> There are 3 options. You can choose 1, 2 or all. I challenge you to try all.
> 
> ...




*** I am all in. I will be doing all 3. im very excited and am doing some new things this month so this will be a perfect addition to my regimen . ... Im excited to be doing something!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 11, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> I'm in for all 3. Even though it maybe a week or two before I get my first salad in. I've got tonsillitis and it hurts to swallow so nothing but soups and juices for a while.



Prayers sent for healing. Feel better Sis!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 11, 2016)

Leo24Rule said:


> I had a physical done Oct 2015 where everything was good except blood pressure. I have a scheduled physical early January 2017. I want in!



We would be happy to have you. Don't forget to go back to the OP on the first page so you can list all your beginning stats.  Looking forward to watch you grow to great lengths!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 11, 2016)

Alright nih Ladies! Thank you for all your participation. We gone be a triple threat by the end of this challenge! Stress free, banging body & long hair! Ooooooo weeeee!


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm in for all three:

Salad: I'll add this to my meal prepping..broccoli and chicken is starting to get old  (but I do see the diffference in my abs)
Workout: I'm a fitness nut so love this. During my regular schedule I get about 2 days of cardio in and 4 days of lifting. I may switch to 3 days of cardio and 3 days of lifting. @lulu97 The Fitness Blender videos are great! They're one of my favorite fitness channels. 
Hide Hair: Since I've cut 3 inches in the past 3 months I'm definitely in here and need to hide my scissors along with it.


----------



## TrueSugar (Dec 12, 2016)

MzSwift said:


> Maybe this is what I'm doing wrong. I think I'm gonna try straight parts too. Thanks!


 Your welcome, I got it of of  kimmaytube on youtube.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 13, 2016)

*I'm in for the mini-challenge too! 

1. I love salads! This part is good for me because lately I've been buying more greens, but end up throwing them out because they go bad before I get a chance to eat them. Since I'm vegetarian, I will continue eating my salads with my meals, where most of my protein tends to come from.

2. I definitely need to work out more. I'll check out those YT vids

3. My hair is in wigs all winter.*


----------



## mayoo (Dec 14, 2016)

I just updated my fotki if anyone is interested 

Link in my siggy


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 14, 2016)

I know I said I wasn't gonna join. But if I'm MBL when I straighten on Friday then I may join you ladies. I'll be back if I am. Let's GROW!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 14, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> * Mini challenge starting now until the last day of March 2017. The goal here is to build healthy habits that will stick. I don't want to overwhelm anyone so the challenges will be slow but steady.
> 
> There are 3 options. You can choose 1, 2 or all. I challenge you to try all.
> 
> ...


I'm in for 1 & 3. If I get a gym membership I'll be able to do all 3! Dh and I have been talking about it. Oh how I miss the elliptical and stationary bike


----------



## dannie85 (Dec 15, 2016)

I'll do 1 & 2, Protective styles 5 days a week is a bit much for me. I'm all for the nutrition and exercise though!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 16, 2016)

@lulu97, this thread is so positive and inspiring! I love that health is a huge part of it. 

I'm glad any length is welcome. I have a good ways to go, but I feel that reading through this thread, learning from folks here, and developing knowledge and good habits NOW--along the way to my ultimate length--will serve me well. 

*Current length:*
I ended up needing a major trim this November.  I wasn't ready! I think the culprit was stylists ripping through my hair over the years when combing it. I thought as a "natural" I was safe from too many split ends.  I've since learned a LOT about hair ends care and split ends, and I feel ready to keep the latter minimized. (I know that some splitting is natural/inevitable.)

Photos enlarge upon click: (1) a section of hair showing split ends, (2) length PRE-trim, and (3) length POST-trim (current length)
  ​
*Regimen:*

I do a super stream-lined version of the max hydration method. NOTE: Some time this year I plan to trial The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian line and the 22nd Century Natural Woman products, thus during those times my regimen may change a bit.
On wash/cleanse day, I first detangle at the sink with a coconut-oil-containing prepoo (Soultanicals Hair Glide rocks, but I don't know if I'll repurchase) OR with SM's hipo masque shower-steamed in, with oil added on top for detangling. After detangling, I cleanse the hair _in twists_.
About every 7 days I do a moisturizing DC on dried hair with WET heat (steamer).
I do a protein DC on dried hair with either DRY heat or no extra heat, when a protein DC is needed. (I listen to my hair instead of just applying protein on some schedule regardless of the hair's feel/needs/look).
Apply Netwurks spray and custard (these are hair health and growth aids).
Due to the recent trim, my easy and protective well-gelled and pony-tailed twist-out no longer works (hair not long enough). Thus I am currently mainly wearing well-gelled puffs (so far they aren't tangling too much) or twist-outs. I have plans to learn the following protective styles, and I'm so excited: this African thread-out method, flat-twisting, and DIY clip-ins (I plan to wear them over twists).
*Exact goal length:*
I'll take hip length when it comes!  First, though, *full* bra strap length would be amazing! ​
*Plans to help you achieve your goal:*

Coming to do my water-drinking, diet, fitness, and supplement-taking activities naturally--as a matter of course and with pleasure/gratitude/joy.
*Truly prioritizing* my water-drinking, diet, fitness, and supplement-taking activities over the many distractions there can be.
Doing the activities I outlined in the Luscious Ends 2017 challenge thread.
Keeping my hair stretched (this video has me CONVINCED and motivated!)
*List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:*
Iron 
Multivitamin
Collagen
Daily morning detox drink: ACV, lemon juice, red pepper, honey, ginger, cinnamon, water​
Once I run out of some of my current brands, I hope to add and/or switch over to: Mega Food Skin, Nails, and Hair; cod liver oil; and either Maximum Vibrance or Green Vibrance.​
*Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:*

Current:
Only remove knots with scissors . . . and only use scissors designed for cutting hair. (Otherwise a new split is simply formed higher up above the knot's removal, I've learned.)
Use Kent 16t seamless comb when detangling.
Saturate ends with mixture of Netwurks Coconut Custard, castor oil, and jojoba oil.
Wear ends heavily gelled or stretched to prevent their tangling, in turn reducing mechanical damage that would have come from more detangling.
Trying some protective styles (such as those I mentioned above) that keep the ends stretched and/or tucked away.
Assess ends after 3 months of using my detangling method to see whether it causes any significant mechanical damage.

Might try:
The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian ends serum (if I can talk myself into the cost/ounce and only after I've given my Netwurks/oil mix a good go)

*Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:*

I'm going to go in to the salon every 3 months to get a blow dry to get my ends assessed. I'll aim to trim 1/4 an inch max at each visit. I was a fast grower earlier and life when hair was relaxed (and when I was physically healthier), and I think I'm still a fast grower. Because that 2+ inch trim in November had me shook for a second, I don't evah want to have split ends that long again.​
*Top 10 products: 

Update to my top 10 products (list last updated on May 22, 2017):*

*Detangler:* Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee or Soultanicals Slip-N-Slide Hair Glide
*Strands cleanser:* 22nd Century Shampoo Bar
*Scalp cleanser:* Cantu Apple Cider Vinegar Rinse
*Chelator* (for use about once a month): HairPrint Chelating Shampoo (ordered, not yet tried)
*Balancing deep conditioner:* Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Penetrating Hair Treatment
*Protein treatment*: Currently trialing Colorful Protein Neutral Filler to see if it can replace my Komaza Protein Hair Strengthener
*"Protein-free" deep conditioner:* DIY avocado, baby banana food, honey, and olive oil DC
*Liquid:* aloe Very juice
*Oil:* jojoba oil . . . or the DIY CurlyProverbz Hair Growth Oil using Nupur 9 henna and the Mango and Lime JBCO with vitamins A, D, and E
*Leave-in:* Kinky Curly Knot Today (because the gel below needs it)
*Gel:* Kinky Curly Curling Custard
Old List:



Shea Moisture High Porosity Moisture-seal Masque (softens my hair--no matter what state it's in--like nothing else has)

Komaza Protein Hair Strengthener

Netwurks spray

Netwurks custard

jojoba oil

castor oil

for the max hydration method, any one of the various rhassoul clay -containing cleansers/masques/bars I have

Shea Moisture Clear Start Shampoo (used quite sparingly, when a clean slate is needed)

DevaCurl Decadence One Condition (may get bumped by The Mane Choice 3-in-1 conditioner . . . still trialing it)

DevaCurl Ultra Defining Gel or Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 16, 2016)

@lulu97, thanks for the mini challenges. I feel like water, diet, and health are way more important to hair health than I ever realized.

The mini challenges reminded me: Because I've started eating Paleo again, I finally got around to trying your healthy bread-in-a-mug recipe. It's fast! Thanks for sharing it!

Is it okay to share healthy tips, recipes, etc. here?

The best-tasting Paleo-friendly "bread" recipe I've found-to-date is here: http://www.joyfulabode.com/paleo-sandwich-rounds/.

(Enlarges upon click)
 

I use half as much salt (like the one commentor suggested), and I bake them in two of these hamburger bun pans. The recipe is easy and fast. I end up with 12 "slices" of "bread." Tastes good, and I don't miss bread at all. Tastes a little coconut-y if you use coconut-tasting coconut oil. The fix is to use non-coconut-tasting coconut oil made especially for such baking. I refrigerate the rounds after they cool and use them all week for hamburgers, sandwiches, etc.

I never thought I could survive without bread until this "bread."  Take care!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 17, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy Welcome to the challenge Sis! Of course recipes are welcome as well! You know I love stuff like that!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 17, 2016)

Doing good on the mini challenge!

Got my cardio in.

Eating was on point this week. I had a salad, 4 smoothies, veggie soup and only ate lean meat (chicken and salmon). Restocked yesterday for the upcoming week. I purchased a pound of kale, 9 ounces of spinach, a small container of blueberries and 6 ounces of chia seeds. My love runs deep for all things leafy greens!

 

Hair:
I took my mini braids down in the front to color it. Used a new to me brand...it tuned it out good. 

 

After washing out the color, I roller set to stretch.

 

Re-braided it with a deep side part and put my hair back in a big braid to wear for the next 2 weeks.

 

I don't mind that there is a difference between the jet black color and my regular dark brown color at the crown and back. I only plan on wearing my hair up for the next year in mini braids so it's not a big deal. Once it's in a big braid it's not noticeable at all.

 

I'll get one more wash in before the end of the year and do a mini braid length check. They are grazing waist. My goal for next year is to get them to my hips. Woo-hoo! Let's go Ladies!


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 17, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy thanks for posting the Paleo "bread" recipe. During this time of year especially I find myself craving bread or toast but I really try to eat as little bread, crackers, etc as possible. I love the taste of coconut so I can't wait to try this.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 17, 2016)

I just stocked up for the week as well. Feeling such gratitude to have access to healthy foods.

(Enlarges upon click)
 

I've got pineapples, grapefruit, cherries, apples, watermelon, blueberries, cabbage soup, and dried fruit (coconut, apricot, etc.) for the day.

I'm on day 2 of the 7-Day Cabbage Soup Diet as shared at Divas Can Cook. Day One was supposed to be FRUIT and the soup . . . and Day Two was supposed to be VEGETABLES and the soup. I reversed them. 

I'm not into fad-like or fast diets such as this, but I'm loving this soup! It makes it easy to get lots of veggies and lean protein in. The soup is perfect for adding lean ground beef, salmon, or chicken. You can add whatever veggies you like. I prepare the soup at the beginning of the week and use it all week. It's keeping me from cheating to have this easy option!

So far today I've had:
1. my morning ACV, lemon, honey, ginger, cinnamon, and collagen drink, 
2. dried apricots,

and I'm now having a watermelon, almond milk, and honeycrisp apple smoothie that contains the one sample packet of Maximum Vibrance I'm trialing.

(Enlarges upon click)


I won't discuss hair just yet! I'm potty training my youngest and the oldest is off the chain today.  I hope to put twists in at SOME point today!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 17, 2016)

caliscurls said:


> @YvetteWithJoy thanks for posting the Paleo "bread" recipe. During this time of year especially I find myself craving bread or toast but I really try to eat as little bread, crackers, etc as possible. I love the taste of coconut so I can't wait to try this.



You're more than welcome!

I forget to note that the rounds can be made in those 4-inch-diameter, super low (short) cupcake papers that can go in the oven alone (without having to be on a baking sheet). I've seen them at Target, I believe.

The first time I did the Whole30 / Paleo thing, I could not BELIEVE they wanted us to NOT eat bread. I mean, besides the issue of cravings, I'm not into lettuce as a hamburger bun.  I eat hamburgers and sandwiches. Practically, I need bread!

I tried tons and tons of so-called yummy non-bread "bread" recipes, and was so unhappy with most of them.  HalleLUJAH I finally found this one.

Eventually I'll play around with it and try adding nutritional yeast. Please let me know what you think of them, if you do try them!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi, all! I hope everybody's having a great weekend. It's FREEZING here in Dallas! I hear the East Coast got some super cold weather, too.

Phew! Challenging hair weekend! On the other hand, food/eating has been awesome. Pictures to go along with the details below are at the end of this post.

Details about my hair issues and my tactics (ACV rinse tried for the first time, Jakeala products tried for the first time, etc.) are here: https://blossomingfitnatural.com/20...ling-using-jakeala-and-soultanicals-products/

I still have water to drink, vitamins to take, and exercise to do! My hair took ALL DAY!!!
I haven’t had my detox drink nor my iron or multivitamin. I’ll remedy that now.

The kiddos have returned from their grandparents, so I will grab the oldest and we’ll exercise together. He will get a FIT out of doing a dumbbell routine with me.  Kids!

Take care, everyone!

NOTE: Photos become a slide show and enlarge upon click


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 18, 2016)

I'd like to join this challenge.



*Current length:* MBL.

*Regimen:* 1-2x a week, scalp exfoliation,  shampoo, steam DC. protein 1x monthly.

*Exact goal length:* HL

*Plans to help you achieve your goal:* Exercise, healthier diet, supplements, and protective styles

*List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:* Prenatal multi, hair skin nail, fish oil, bamboo.

*Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:* keep them off my shoulders or tucked in.

*Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:* I will trim in January and July.

*Top 10 products:*

Ion Hard Water shampoo
GVP Nexxus Humectress Conditioner
Olive, Coconut, and Avocado oils 
ITDF Olive Conditioning Pomade
Aloe vera juice and gel
ITDF Marshmallow Moisture Balm


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 19, 2016)

I got my hair straightened and I think I'm pretty solid at hip length now, but I'm still not satisfied. Idk what my goal length is. Tailbone maybe?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 19, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I just stocked up for the week as well. Feeling such gratitude to have access to healthy foods.
> 
> (Enlarges upon click)
> View attachment 382405
> ...




@YvetteWithJoy I'm potty training my youngest as well. He was doing so good for a while but now he's going through that "I'mma tell you after I've already done what I need to do in my pull-up" phase. I feel like I'm taking him back and forth every 30 minutes so I can beat him to the punch. Well at least I'm getting some cardio in! LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 19, 2016)

Nightingale said:


> I'd like to join this challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Nightingale Welcome! Welcome! Welcome!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 19, 2016)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I got my hair straightened and I think I'm pretty solid at hip length now, but I'm still not satisfied. Idk what my goal length is. Tailbone maybe?



I bet it's so pretty!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 19, 2016)

Greetings, all.

Photos of hair and such are below. (I think! I'm having trouble uploading photos.)

Hair today: Highly-gelled twist-out worn in high puff

(Photo enlarges upon click.)


Health today:

I had my detox drink with collagen and now with cod liver oil mixed in.
Toward stress reduction, read from the pictured book and reflected on the section I read.
I've finished my way through my filtering water bottle once. Detox drink plus water bottle makes about 42 ounces. I need to fill and drink the water bottle once more.
Today is Day 4 of the 7-Day Cabbage Soup diet. Only milk and bananas and yogurt and the soup allowed. I had some grilled Chik Fil A nuggets also. 
For exercise, I did abs work and strength training with weights this morning.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Day 5 of the 7-Day Cabbage Soup Diet is here!  Enter protein! 

So today it's tomatoes and protein (and the cabbage soup of course).

Oh, my GOODness, I don't know why I'm such a meat lover, but because of it I'm so glad there are healthy and lean yet tasty protein choices. I've already had healthy jerky as a snack, and for breakfast I just had teriyaki salmon and eggs two ways (softly scrambled and over medium).

Hubby says I have an "inner big girl" and he loves me thick or thin, either way. Well, inner big girl is dancing today!  I think later I will have cabbage soup with salmon for dinner. Lunch I'm unsure about. We'll see.

Hair is the same as yesterday.

Now I've got to go be Santa, then I've got to sanitize the house before we go on our two-week vacation sans the kids. (Cabins, here we come!!!)

I hope everyone has a blessed day.

P.S. Car needs 4 tires, brakes, and a host of other things. Boo! Diving in to work this out . . .


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Dec 20, 2016)

I'll do all three!
*
1. Eat 1 salad a week. You can put anything on it to make it taste to your liking however it must include some form of protein and DARK leafy greens. Not that wimpy iceberg lettuce...I'm talking kale, spinach, chard, arugula etc. The darker the greens, the better!*

-I make a smoothie that I drink every morning with kale (or spinach or both), bananas, protein powder, vitamin C powder and Bolthouse Farms Blue Goodness juice. Can this count as my salad? Lol. 
*

2. Exercise once a week for at least 20 minutes doing something that will get your heart rate up. It could be walking, running, any form of cardio or HITT cardio.
*
-Right now I work out 3-5 times a week for an hour each time. One day of just cardio (Zumba), two days of just weight training (BodyPump) and one or two days of me using the gym equipment to do both cardio and strength training. 

*3. Hide your ends 5 days a week. Mon thru Friday is a good template yet still leaving room to wear your hair out on the weekends.*

-I normally wear my hair in a bun during the work week, but sometimes I'll wear a ponytail. My ends are normally hidden about 3-4 days a week, I'll try to keep them hidden for 5 days a week consistently.


----------



## assiyrabomb (Dec 21, 2016)

Hey guys! Count me in on this challenge!

*Current Length:* WL. I'm currently in a PS and I won't be able to take any length pics until I take them out.

*Regimen: *

When not in a PS:
- W&S daily
- Wash hair weekly 
- DC with every wash
- Steam weekly 

In a PS:
-W&S 3x per week
-Cleanse scalp once every 2 weeks
-Steam weekly

*Exact goal length*: Classic Length

*Plans to help you achieve your goal:* I plan to PS my way to Classic Length.  I do enjoy my hair however, so I will PS for no more than 2 months at a time with a 1 month break in between.

*List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:* Nature Made Biotin Gummies. Each serving has 3000 mcg of Biotin. They taste great and definitely helped me reach WL this year.

*Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy*: PS to keep my ends protected and trimming as necessary.

*Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine*: I will trim 1/4 inch every 3-4 months. I color my hair so its important for me to stay on top of this.

*Top 10 products: *Please note these are the products that you intend on using the duration of the challenge. So list your tried and true. Yes you are allowed to use other products but I want to know your foundation products. The ones that are going to rock with you to hip length and beyond.

I make my own hair products for the most part and so the majority of the products below are ones I've made for myself:

1. African Black Soap Shampoo
2. Hibiscus Intensive DC
3. Peppermint Oil Mix (for scalp)
4. Whipped Mango Butter
5. Coconut Oil Mix (for hair)
6. Annabelle's Refresher Spray
7. SheScentIt Peach DC
8. SheScentIt Avocado Conditioner
9. SheScentIt Baobab LIC


----------



## assiyrabomb (Dec 21, 2016)

You can also count me in for the mini challenge. I'm going to try all three. 

1. I bought myself a juicer for Christmas so I may end up drinking my salad opposed to eating it lol. 
2. There's a gym at my job that I'm thinking about joining. If not, I'll work out at home.
3. I'm already in a PS that I plan to take out in Feb. I'll probably just bun my hair from then until the end of March.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 21, 2016)

Day 6 of the 7-Day Cabbage Soup Diet. I see the slimming! Others do, too. Very cool.

Hair is still in the same puff. Finally appreciating refresher spray! 

Dinner last night was a super lean burger with those paleo-friendly rounds for "bread." I got my water in yesterday, too.

Today it's protein, veggies, and the soup. Had the bomb veggie and Canadian bacon omelet this morning. Ran out of cabbage soup . . . and cabbage!  Goodness! Don't know if I'll have time now to cook another pot.

Phone died, I'm dealing with all these car issues, and I'm still Christmas shopping. So I'm breathing, acting, and taking things ONE thing at a time. 

Blessings all around, all.


----------



## mayoo (Dec 22, 2016)

Loose ponytail on verrryy old braid-out yesterday. I really need to get around to washing my hair. It's soooo dry


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 22, 2016)

assiyrabomb said:


> Hey guys! Count me in on this challenge!
> 
> *Current Length:* WL. I'm currently in a PS and I won't be able to take any length pics until I take them out.
> 
> ...



@assiyrabomb Welcome to the Challenge! That whipped mango butter sounds yummy. I bet it's awesome as a body butter too!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 22, 2016)

I have 9 family members coming in from out of town to spend the holidays with us. They are in route so please keep them in your prayers for travel mercy to and fro. Today I'm prepping my house...you know laundry, cleaning..the usual. I'll be busy entertaining and spending time with the fam bam so I wanted to come on and wish you guys a Merry Christmas. I hope it is as beautiful as each one of you!


----------



## Daina (Dec 22, 2016)

@lulu97, Merry Christmas to you and enjoy your family!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 23, 2016)

Praying for your family members' traveling grace, @lulu97 !

Well, I am finally just about finished cleaning and packing. We will be away from the kiddos for two weeks. We are driving across the country to the cabins to be with the other side of the family. Please offer a prayer for the children and us. We will be praying for you and yours as well!

*Possible Hair-related Projects for the Trip *
I packed my weave thread (for African threading), my wavy curlformers, my wig thinning shears, and my too-much-body-having-but-otherwise-very-pretty wig. My goal is to make serious headway learning to do a beautiful African thread-out. If I get to start learning to do a wavy curlformer set and if I get to thin down the wig, that would be icing on the cake. I'm not going to pressure myself to tackle all three as this is a vacation and is about relaxing. 

*Health/Fitness/Eating*
I finished Day 7 of the 7-Day Cabbage Soup Diet. On Day 6 I ran out of soup (and ingredients and time to make more!), so I didn't quite comply on the last day. That's okay! I'm feeling GREAT! That was one healthy week of eating and drinking and movement of the body! It reminded EVERYONE in the house that we love fruits, vegetables, lean meat, etc. My oldest is now ADDICTED to honeycrisp apples, lol. Who knew?!?? I told him, "Nature's candy . . . yaddah, yaddah . . . is better than chips, isn't it? (he happily  while chomping) . . . better than Starbursts . . . ." I believe we perhaps know more than we used to about healthy eating and thus can help our children to develop a preference and trained taste buds for healthy foods. I'm allllll for it!!! Now my Little man? He loooooooves anything just about.  So eating healthy is a breeze for him. 

*Hair and Products*
As I mentioned in my original post in this thread, I'm moving away from buying and using a host of different products. I have instead permitted myself to try 3 new lines this year for a month each so that I can really see how they work on my hair. I'll be taking notes, comparing, and then choosing what seems to be an optimal combination of products . . . across the 3 lines if I must, but I'm hoping the combo will be within 1 line for simplicity and economy.

Well, the 22nd Century Natural Woman line came in earlier than I expected! I thought we'd be gone on our trip before they arrived. When they arrived, I was so curious about the shampoo bar soap that I tried it instead of waiting until February as I had planned. (I'm focusing on Jakeala products now and for January.) Well, the bar soap was ah-mazing! (I discuss it at that main, new 22nd Century thread.) I was able to detangle with it!!!  Cleansing and FULLY detangling in the same step? That's less manipulation! What if it enables me to CANCEL, REMOVE, SUBTRACT, DISINVITE SOULTANICALS SLIP-N-SLIDE HAIR GLIDE out of my regimen?!?? That's a product cost and shipping fees cost just GONE BYE-BY! Oh, yeah!) So of course I just haaaaaaad to try the deep conditioner. 

Well, that's a whole 'nother story (see the new 22nd Century Natural Woman thread for details). Anyhoo, the pictures below are of today's twist-out using the 22nd CNW shampoo bar and "DC." I'm going to continue to assess how well the shampoo bar detangles (I didn't have a lot of knots and tangles because my hair had been stretched, so it really hasn't been tested, tested, tested . . . you know?) As of now, I'm thinking the shampoo bar is a staple! Usage and time will tell! 

Blessings, everyone! I'm praying your holidays are wonderful and safe and rejuvenating . . . peace-filled and joyous.

Take care!


----------



## Daina (Dec 23, 2016)

@YvetteWithJoy, happy holidays and prayers for safe travels!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 24, 2016)

We arrived safely.

I was able to eat 90% healthy/compliant over the whole drive.

Kettlebell workout done just now.

This 22nd Century Natural Woman DC has left my hair very greasy/oily. I didn't retwist last night because of it. I slapped on a bonnet. I don't want to reunite with all the in laws in this puff, but I think that's what's going to happen! Oh, well! Most important thing is togetherness and health, and we got that! 

I need to shop for healthy food. I'll be the resident health nut for the next 2 weeks. Lol! Oh, well. They still claim and love me.


----------



## beauti (Dec 24, 2016)

*Hi ladies, here is my starting pic. I'm grazing mbl but I'm claiming full bsl. Oh and I don't know why there's a gap there, I think it's the way I curled it.  Hoping for full mbl by March.

 *


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 26, 2016)

Man, the hair and practices in this thread are so motivating! Just gorgeous!

Hair: I'm working on being less wordy (trying not to be bothersome there), so I'll just note that I'm wearing a nice twist-out and that the Jakeala Beer Conditioner is truly amazing on my hair.

Health:
There won't be a grocery store near the cabin. 

I'll only be able to eat what I pack and what the in-laws cook. Lord, be a weight setback preventer!

I hope we do some hiking. I'll pack my jump rope and kettle bells though, anyway.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 26, 2016)

@beauti Great starting picture! Did you flat iron yourself?

@YvetteWithJoy You are so pretty and have some beautiful skin. Care to share your routine?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 26, 2016)

I managed to still eat well though I cooked really tempting food for my family over the holiday. I still had my usual morning green smoothie, lean protein/veggies for lunch and dinner. I only indulged in my favorite Christmas butter cookies on Christmas day. 

I got lots of compliments on my hair too. And as always, I somehow ended up doing somebody else's hair before my family left.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 26, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @beauti Great starting picture! Did you flat iron yourself?
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy You are so pretty and have some beautiful skin. Care to share your routine?



Thanks, @lulu97. That is so kind!

I will definitely share once I get to a Wi-Fi connection and can link the few products I use.

I have sensitive/problem skin. I also have very dark circles under my eyes. I keep my skin regimen pretty simple. In the photo I am wearing a very thin layer of Shea Moisture tinted lotion. I looooove that stuff.

I'll post my cleansing, exfoliating, toning, and moisturizing routine when I have internet.

Thank you again for the compliment. My skin challenges have made me self conscious, and in my 40s I'm finally learning to relax and feel alright about it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 26, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I managed to still eat well though I cooked really tempting food for my family over the holiday. I still had my usual morning green smoothie, lean protein/veggies for lunch and dinner. I only indulged in my favorite Christmas butter cookies on Christmas day.
> 
> I got lots of compliments on my hair too. And as always, I somehow ended up doing somebody else's hair before my family left.



No small feat! I have a hard time when I cook for others. Way to go!

I'm not surprised you got recruited to do someone's hair. Lol! I'm going to take a stab at my little niecy's 4c hair. She cries when her mommy does it. I don't want her to dislike her hair! Her sisters have 4a and 3 something hair. I hope I can do something right with it. I combed it a little and so much hair came out with super gentle combing. I wonder what that means. I'm used to handling my 4a hair. We shall see!


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Dec 26, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, @lulu97. That is so kind!
> 
> I will definitely share once I get to a Wi-Fi connection and can link the few products I use.
> 
> ...



My mouth actually dropped in reference to whats bold, and then I scrolled up to pic in confusion haha. 
That face and that hair gorgeous!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 26, 2016)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> My mouth actually dropped in reference to whats bold, and then I scrolled up to pic in confusion haha.
> That face and that hair gorgeous!!



Aww! Thanks! You guys are sweet! Man!


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Dec 26, 2016)

I like this mini challenge idea!

*1. *I'm not much of a salad eater, but i'll try - not making any promises.

*2. *I've always wanted to do this, especially because I want to see if cardio increases my hair growth. I never held myself accountable, but now I will.

*3. *I'll be protective styling as of January 2017.

Also, I never added a starting picture. So, finally, here it is:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 26, 2016)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> I like this mini challenge idea!
> 
> *1. *I'm not much of a salad eater, but i'll try - not making any promises.
> 
> ...



Beautiful hair. You guys' length!

This salad could win you over:
1. 50/50 blend of spinach and spring mix
2. Nuts of choice: E.g., pecan pieces
3. Mandarin orange slices (from those fruit cups, to make prep easy)
4. Diced honeycrisp apple
5. Sweet grape or cherry tomatoes
6. grilled protein of choice: salmon, chicken chunks or strips, or turkey chunks, etc.


7. A tiny bit of dressing of choice: I do light Olive Garden Italian dressing. So glad it's purchasable from stores.

Happiness and health in a bowl! In the summer, strawberries added make it even better!

(enlarges upon click)


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 26, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm working on being less wordy (trying not to be bothersome there)



Aw @YvetteWithJoy I enjoy your posts! Very thorough and informational. It's not bothersome at all


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 26, 2016)

Mini challenge check in:
1. Salad - had a Cobb salad Saturday and have been doing good to get one in every 2 to 3 days. 
2. Workouts: still on point, worked out 5 days last week. Took the weekend off and then had a nice long workout this morning. 
3. Protective styles: still rocking these large twists and have just moved them in to a bun. 

With the cold weather and holiday vacation  I noticed my water consumption has slipped so I'm making a point to get back on top of it starting today.


----------



## beauti (Dec 26, 2016)

*@lulu97 thank you! Yes, I straighten my hair myself. Takes a while so I don't do it often.*


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Dec 26, 2016)

Mini challenge check-in:
1. I had my green smoothie for breakfast for 4 days this week...going to try to drink it consistently for breakfast every day. 
2. I worked out 4 times this past week- 1 day of Zumba, 2 days of Body Pump, 1 day of general gym equipment (30 minutes cardio, 30 minutes of weight training). 
3. I wore a high bun for 6 days last week.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 27, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @beauti Great starting picture! Did you flat iron yourself?
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy You are so pretty and have some beautiful skin. Care to share your routine?



Photos attached below, but first, if you want to skip all of the detail below, here is simply the list of products for my morning routine, night routine, and makeup routine:

Facelift in a Bar by JLexiLLC at Etsy.com, Dove bar soap, SM Coconut & Hibiscus Spot Correcting Serum, It Cosmetics CC + Eye Color Correcting Cream, SM Coconut & Hibiscus Moisturizer, DERMA*E Anti-Wrinkle Scrub, DERMA*E Anti-Wrinkle Toner, NurCreations Egyptian All Purpose Skin Cream (not always available, is a replica of Egyptian Magic) . . . however, replace all cleansers and toners with SM's African Black soap bar, scrub, and toner if my skin is not clear. Makeup: SM CC Cream, Black Radiance Soft Focus Finishing Powder; CoverGirl Perfect Point Plus Espresso eye pencil #210 as lip pencil; Mineral Fusion Sheer Moisture Lip Tint in Adorn; mascara; Revlon Eyes, Cheeks, and Lips palette in Berry in Love

----------------------------------​
Details and links:

*My Everyday Skin Care Routine:*
*Morning Skin Care Routine:*

Cleanse with Facelift in a Bar facial soap by JLexiLLC (Etsy.com) [smells like old potatoes and vinegar; I cut it into fourths and one bar lasts forever] . . . or Dove if I'm out. Either way, let the soap sit on the face while I brush my teeth, floss, and gargle and all. NOTE: I don't really know how great the Facelift in a Bar soap is yet . . . It's supposed to supply nutrients and skin food to the face, but Dove does great in terms of keeping my skin in great condition. I don't feel the need to have the Facelift in a Bar if I use Dove, but I'm trying to "up my game" a little bit as I age and supply nutrients to my skin.
Steam cleansed face in shower via shower steam.
Dark spot correct with Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Spot Correcting Serum (I feel I could skip this, but it makes me feel better )
Treat and cover discoloration under eye and around mouth: It Cosmetics CC + Eye Color Correcting Full Coverage Cream +  Anti-Aging Hydrating Serum (I just started this a week or so ago, and I feel it's really helping the under eye area, but it could be my increased healthy fats intake). IMPORTANT: This does not blend and requires tinted moisturizer or foundation over it, so only use if you will apply coverage later.
Moisturize with Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Radiance Moisturizer
*Night Skin Care Routine:*

Cleanse/exfoliate with DERMA*E Anti-wrinkle Scrub (for the past 4 weeks; previously I used St. Ives Even and Bright scrub)
Tone with DERMA*E Anti-wrinkle Toner (for the past 4 weeks; previously I used Oil of Olay toner)
Either let my skin breathe (i.e., apply NOTHING) . . . or apply a SUPER THIN layer of Nurcreation's (Etsy.com) Egyptian All Purpose Skin Cream. This is a much less costly replica of Egyptian Magic. I don't see it currently available in the shop.
Regarding the DERMA*E: There may be better (higher end) scrubs and toners, but it's non-toxic, the scrub grains are the perfect size for me, and it contains the all-important ingredient (for my skin) of glycolic acid. So far I don't need a higher concentration or more expensive product.

*My Skin Care Routine when My Skin Is Not Clear:*

replace soaps and toners above with Shea Moisture African black soap facial bar, scrub, and toner

*My Minimalist Makeup Routine:*

Apply super thin layer of Shea Moisture CC Cream (in medium). This is a tinted moisturizer that I love better than any foundation I've ever used. This obtains a very dewy coverage, and this product builds (yay!) for as much coverage as you want.

Because the CC cream gets shiny over time, apply either a tint-less finishing powder or a very tiny amount of Black Radiance Soft Focus Finishing Powder (I've only been using the latter for a week or so, and I really like it)
Apply lip liner . . . CoverGirl Perfect Point Plus Espresso eye pencil, #210
Apply lip color . . . lately this has been Mineral Fusion Sheer Moisture Lip Tint in Adorn (sooooooo creamy and moisturizing! Yum!); blending in more or less lip liner allows the color to go from a kind of DARK terra cotta color to a deep brick red to brown with a hint of purple
If I need to get fancy, I'll apply mascara and play around with the Revlon Eyes, Cheeks, and Lips in Berry in Love, but I'm looking for another color palette


----------



## Daina (Dec 27, 2016)

@lulu97, how did you like the Clairol hair color? How does it compare to the SM jet black?


----------



## assiyrabomb (Dec 27, 2016)

Ok so I got my juicer for Christmas and have been juicing daily since Sunday. Today I made a mix with kale, cucumber, carrots and an apple for breakfast. I can honestly say that I have so much energy. So much so that I haven't had a coffee today and I'm someone that drinks a cup daily from Monday-Friday. Although the mixes taste good (because of the sweetness in the apple), I can't get over the smell of kale so I'll buy some lettuce or spinach tonight to try instead.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 27, 2016)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, how did you like the Clairol hair color? How does it compare to the SM jet black?



@Daina So far so good. The Clairol was easy to apply. My hair processes chemicals rapidly so I only left it on for 10 minutes. My hair accepted the color well because when I rinsed and washed, hardley any color came out. 

My only issue with the Shea Moisture color system is that it fades from my hair after a few months. I mean if I'm gonna color my hair jet black with permanent color, I want it to be black-ity Black Black.... and stay that way forever. If I wanted a temporary color, I woulda used a semi or demi permanent color.  I've been using a color protecting sulfate free shampoo by Joico for a while now and it did not help the Shea Moisture color stick around either. 

So over the next few months, I'm really going to pay attention to the Clairol color and if it fades or not and I'll let you know. I don't plan on coloring my hair again until the end of next year so if it has faded then I want to try a permanent black by Joico. 

To be far to SM, I used to wash my hair way more then what I do now. I went from once a week to now every 2-3 weeks. I do plan on revisiting SM in the future now that I have a totally different routine.

How are you feeling about the Shea Moisture color system? Has it faded any for you?


----------



## Daina (Dec 28, 2016)

@lulu97, that makes sense and I agree with you. The first time I used it, I got no fading and grays didn't start peeking through again for 4 1/2 months and that's with washing weekly. I just reapplied in November and 3 weeks later the grays were back. The only thing different in my routine was I added Xcel 21 in October. I don't know if that is the culprit or not but it's the only thing that's different and I've noticed some dulling of the color this month.

Hopefully I just got a bad batch and I am going to recolor in February with SM to see how it performs. Definitely keep me posted on the Clairol and let me know if you see any issues with the Xcel 21 also.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 28, 2016)

@lulu97 I haven't had any issues with the SM color. But I use lighter colors, light golden blonde and more recently bright auburn. My mom uses the jet black and has no complaints about fading. Her hair grows fairly quickly so we color every 3-4 months because she refuses to have too many gray roots. She'd probably color every time a gray hair poked through if I let her


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 28, 2016)

@Daina @KinksAndInk Which shampoos are you/your mom using?

The next time I go hair product shopping when my current products run out, (which probably wont be until the summer) I'm thinking about switching back to  Elucence for my shampoo choices.

I was also looking for reviews on the Joico color system and came across a video that the GlamTwins made on their coloring routine and they mentioned having to redo their entire head once a year to keep their color fresh. So I'm assuming that some fading is normal no matter the brand. I'm still going to test out Joico for my next coloring session though. @Daina I'll keep you updated.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 28, 2016)

@lulu97 I use redken cleansing cream or Hask bamboo oil strengthening shampoo. During the summer, when I first colored my hair red, I cowashed every other day with whatever I grabbed from the closet for the first 2 weeks then went back to my daily cowashing until fall. Still no fading.

My mom uses Shea moisture poo, either raw shea butter, coconut water fusion (or whatever it's called) or the curl and shine.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 28, 2016)

I have been struggling with my water intake  (and clean eating). I think  a trip to the grocery store will get me back on track. I plan on doing some  cardio today too before I wash my hair.
Starting pic is from last Wednesday  after a bkt and trim. I'm layered bsl, but I'm  trying to grow out layers before I get to mbl.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 28, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I have been struggling with my water intake  (and clean eating). I think  a trip to the grocery store will get me back on track. I plan on doing some  cardio today too before I wash my hair.View attachment 383667
> Starting pic is from last Wednesday  after a bkt and trim. I'm layered bsl, but I'm  trying to grow out layers before I get to mbl.



@Prettymetty I buy these for my kids when they want something other than water. It's sugar/carb free and makes them feel like they are drinking "juice".


I started out adding 2 packs to a gallon of water and now I only add 1 pack. They are actually pretty good and come in all kind of flavors. It's a really easy way to keep your water intake up without feeling like you're only just drinking water.

Your hair looks so pretty!

I focused all last year on growing out my layers. I maintained the length at hip and didn't trim my layers (area framing my face) at all. In hindsight, I really don't think it was worth it. I would have probably been classic length by now had I just allowed all areas to grow at it's normal rate. If your goal overall is to gain length in the long run, I'd just let everything grow and flow as it normally does. That's just my humble opinion though!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks  for the water tip @lulu97! And you are right about  the layers. If I just let my hair growth naturally, I'll meet my length goals much quicker.

If hot tea counts towards my water intake then I'll  be ok. I love tea


----------



## Daina (Dec 28, 2016)

@lulu97, @KinksAndInk, I use shampoo 2/3 times per month on the scalp only amd conditioner on the length. Lately I've been using SM Manuka Honey poo. The times I don't poo I cowash mainly using Wen 613. When I chelate/clarify I use Redken Cleansing Cream. I think the Xcel 21 is causing faster growth this time which is why my grays are peeking through already.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 29, 2016)

Ending the year off with a 1/2 inch trim.

Before:

After:


Same section moisturized and lubed up!



I only trimmed the front half of my hair. After evaluating the back, it simply didn't need it.

For 2017, I'll trim knots and splits as I get them as I had quite a few this go round. Stupid SSK's!!


Can't remember the last time I trimmed...I think it was this past summer.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 29, 2016)

Mini challenge update!

1. I'll get my cardio in early Saturday morning. I've been craving to go on a nice run but it's been raining here.

2. I've prepped for the next 7 days. I'll do a green smoothie for breakfast with added chia seeds. For my greens, I did 1 cup each of collards, kale & spinach. I'll eat 3 whole eggs for lunch, peanuts/cashews for snacks and I'll squeeze in a salad once for dinner....any other meal for dinner will be lean protein and veggies. (dinner not shown)
Water and herbal tea always.



3. I protected my ends 6 days out of the week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 29, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> Thanks  for the water tip @lulu97! And you are right about  the layers. If I just let my hair growth naturally, I'll meet my length goals much quicker.
> 
> If hot tea counts towards my water intake then I'll  be ok. I love tea



Yes hot tea counts! It's how I get the bulk of my water in. I drink around 5-6 cups a day of herbal tea in a 12 ounce tea cup. I only drink regular water when I'm eating a meal.


----------



## dannie85 (Dec 30, 2016)

So, I ended up having to cut off about an inch or so from my hair and layers about a week ago. Straightened it for my anniversary two weeks ago  (11yrs woohoo!!) since hubby loves seeing the length. Was so excited when I was done straightening to see it was almost touching tailbone. If I just tilted my head back just a little, I'd be there but I was still actually a couple inches away. I don't think I used enough heat protectant. THEN, towards end of week noticed my ends and edges felt fried, so the cutting began. 

I'm gonna have to really make it up to my hair over the next few months. She is still pissed at me right now, so gonna wine and dine her to her hearts content. I might even add challenge #3 to my regimen (which I wasn't going to do), just to make it right. Lesson learned.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 30, 2016)

My hair has been hidden under a wig all week (ends protected).

I got in a few workouts,  but I forgot to eat a salad. Uh oh. Guess I better go to the grocery store this evening. I'm in the mood for a Caesar salad.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 30, 2016)

dannie85 said:


> So, I ended up having to cut off about an inch or so from my hair and layers about a week ago. Straightened it for my anniversary two weeks ago  (11yrs woohoo!!) since hubby loves seeing the length. Was so excited when I was done straightening to see it was almost touching tailbone. If I just tilted my head back just a little, I'd be there but I was still actually a couple inches away. I don't think I used enough heat protectant. THEN, towards end of week noticed my ends and edges felt fried, so the cutting began.
> 
> I'm gonna have to really make it up to my hair over the next few months. She is still pissed at me right now, so gonna wine and dine her to her hearts content. I might even add challenge #3 to my regimen (which I wasn't going to do), just to make it right. Lesson learned.



@dannie85 Happy Belated Anniversary!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 30, 2016)

Did my last wash of 2016. Gave my hair a spa day.

Washed and did a protein treatment. Steamed in the last bit of my Joico MR balm. I'll repurchase whenever I take out my mini braids because it's a must for my braidouts! I can live with just using the Joico MR rinse out conditioner as a deep conditioner since I prefer that for my roller sets anyway....plus I have a few liters of it 

I roller set to stretch then cross wrapped my mini braids for the evening. I need to re-tighten a few rows in the back over the next week as I seemed to have gotten a growth spurt back there.

I set 2 reminders in my phone. The first one reminding me to wash every 2 weeks. The second alarm is to remind me to give myself a spa day including a steam treatment every 2 months. I'm claiming 2017 as my year of consistency. I'mma just gone head and set myself up for success!


----------



## JoyBelle (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi ladies - I just renewed my membership. Id like to join in on this challenge. I'm going to lurk while I get my hair regimen back together. 

I'll get my blood work done in early January.  

Great to be here! Wishing everyone a happy New Year!!


----------



## Daina (Dec 31, 2016)

Daina said:


> I've completed all the pre-work! Been working on my overall body and hair health since late last year.
> 
> Current length: MBL pic in previous post
> Regimen: Co-cleanse and DC weekly with heat or steam. Shampoo once per month; protein(Komaza) or Aphogee 2-minute reconstructor every 2 weeks. Aphogee 2 step every 12 weeks. Styling is braid/twist outs 2 weeks per month. Bun or french braid 2 weeks per month. Only flat iron 3-4 times per year. This year will be 3. Moisturize and seal multiple times per week.
> ...



Hi Ladies here is my official starting pic to go along with my stats. I am still in between MBL and WL but I'be gotten growth since my original pic and have trimmed about an inch. Happy New Year All!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 31, 2016)

Daina said:


> Hi Ladies here is my official starting pic to go along with my stats. I am still in between MBL and WL but I'be gotten growth since my original pic and have trimmed about an inch. Happy New Year All!



Nice. 

Where did you get your shirt from?

 Y'all, I have short hair. I'm different than errbody else here. I don't even need that shirt yet. This is one of my favorite threads/groups, though, so I'm going hang in here, even if my hair isn't. Sniffle. 

Happy New Years, all!


----------



## Daina (Dec 31, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Nice.
> 
> Where did you get your shirt from?
> 
> ...



@YvetteWithJoy, stay right on here with us sis and document with pics! Trust me they help...I didn't think I grew very much this year but the two pics below tell a different story. What a difference a year makes with good practices, products and most of all prayer and patience. It's a marathon not a sprint so get comfy and stay awhile! I got my shirt from 2Curls1Mission based on @MileHighDiva recommendation. They shipped super fast!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 31, 2016)

Daina said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, stay right on here with us sis and document with pics! Trust me they help...I didn't think I grew very much this year but the two pics below tell a different story. What a difference a year makes with good practices, products and most of all prayer and patience. It's a marathon not a sprint so get comfy and stay awhile! I got my shirt from 2Curls1Mission based on @MileHighDiva recommendation. They shipped super fast!


@Daina 
I see you at WL, your longest layer is looking at it.  I'm calling it for you 4-6 weeks from today,  

Awesome progress!  

@Chicoro taught me the power of photographic documentation/evidence


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 31, 2016)

I'd like to join even though I'm not even WL yet.

Current length: BSL

Regimen:
I wash/DC every 1 to 2 weeks. Protein treat once a month or when needed.  I'm very minimal  when it comes to styles. I wear 2 strand twists  and pin them up until next wash day. I will spray my hair every other day with a mouisturizibg spritz and seal my ends with butter/oil. I spritz my scalp with NW21 a few days a week. Started incorporating Henna Gloss into my regimen and will be doing them every 4 weeks or so.

Exact goal length:
WL or HL
 ( with my shrinkage.. probably longer )

Plans to help you achieve your goal:
Inversion
NW21
Low Manipulation
Keep ends protected
Dust as needed


List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:
Prenatal vitamins, Marine Collagen, and might start Manetabolism.

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:
I seal them with a heavy butter/oil
I dust/trim as needed

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
I will dust every 3 months or when I feel/see knots. Trim as needed.

Top 10 products:
APB Refresher Spray
Bekekoa Be Clean Cleansing Conditioner
Redken Cleansing Cream
Nexxus Emergencee
NW21 Spray & Cream
APB Pumpkinseed Mask
QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream
ST Knot Hair Glide
Tailored Beauty Everything Butter ( for ends)


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 31, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Ending the year off with a 1/2 inch trim.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 383871
> ...



Looks good. I'll be giving myself a much needed trim next wash day  (Jan 2). I wanted to do it earlier, but I'm trying out the lunar cutting method.


----------



## victory777 (Dec 31, 2016)

Lurking for all the positive posts and hair porn!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm almost cracking y'all.   I'm in the middle of re-do'ing my mini braids in the back and pulled a section in a row right above the nape to check the length. My thumb is where my tailbone starts (or where I believe it starts). I've honestly been confused since waist. 



And yes I know I look rough. I've been at home fooling with these mini braids all day and have only been able to finish 3 rows. I'll do the rest as the week goes by and give you guys my mini braids length check soon.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2016)

JoyBelle said:


> Hi ladies - I just renewed my membership. Id like to join in on this challenge. I'm going to lurk while I get my hair regimen back together.
> 
> I'll get my blood work done in early January.
> 
> Great to be here! Wishing everyone a happy New Year!!



@JoyBelle Welcome to the Challenge Sis and Happy New Year!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 31, 2016)

@lulu97 Nice! You'll be TBL before you know it. Can't wait to get there or at least close to it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2016)

Daina said:


> Hi Ladies here is my official starting pic to go along with my stats. I am still in between MBL and WL but I'be gotten growth since my original pic and have trimmed about an inch. Happy New Year All!



@Daina Looking great Sis and Happy New Year!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Nice.
> 
> Where did you get your shirt from?
> 
> ...



@YvetteWithJoy This thread is for ALL lengths and you better not leave us. I was so happy when you joined! We would love to be with you on this ride as you reach your goals.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'd like to join even though I'm not even WL yet.
> 
> Current length: BSL
> 
> ...



@flyygirlll2 Yes ma'am to gracing us with all that beautiful, thick lush hair.   I'm happy to be in a challenge with you outside of setting. Now we can chat more!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2016)

victory777 said:


> Lurking for all the positive posts and hair porn!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 31, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @flyygirlll2 Yes ma'am to gracing us with all that beautiful, thick lush hair.   I'm happy to be in a challenge with you outside of setting. Now we can chat more!



Thanks hun. I still lurk in the roller setting thread but I haven't done a set in a while even though I have all these rollers. I live in my twists, makes my life easier.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @lulu97 Nice! You'll be TBL before you know it. Can't wait to get there or at least close to it.



Thank you Sis! I hope I can be there by our June check in.



flyygirlll2 said:


> Thanks hun. I still lurk in the roller setting thread but I haven't done a set in a while even though I have all these rollers. I live in my twists, makes my life easier.



I feel you! I still love setting..I set my mini braids after I wash them no matter what. I just felt bad about not being able to contribute much to thread as my mini braids look exactly the same after I set them.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Dec 31, 2016)

-I just gave myself a trim to start out the new year. I was only going to trim off 1/2 an inch, but I ended up trimming off about an inch because I felt like my ends really needed it...I hadn't trimmed since March. I'll take another length check picture later this week.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 31, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy This thread is for ALL lengths and you better not leave us. I was so happy when you joined! We would love to be with you on this ride as you reach your goals.



Thanks, lulu. Sniffle. That's a huge comfort.

 Oh, I wouldn't dream of leaving this thread. I love the folks here and the inspiration and health focus and EVERYTHING about this thread. Everyone here is kindhearted, gracious, non-hypocritical, full of positivity and knowledge and light all the rest. I'm ever so grateful for this space here at LHCF. You have no idea. I just feel different. Where the other CBL ladies at?!??


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, lulu. Sniffle. That's a huge comfort.
> 
> Oh, I wouldn't dream of leaving this thread. I love the folks here and the inspiration and health focus and EVERYTHING about this thread. Everyone here is kindhearted, gracious, non-hypocritical, full of positivity and knowledge and light all the rest. I'm ever so grateful for this space here at LHCF. You have no idea. I just feel different. Where the other CBL ladies at?!??


Do I count? Only the left side is grazing cbl


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 31, 2016)

whosthatcurl said:


> Do I count? Only the left side is grazing cbl



Of course!  Equal opportunity sides here!

I didn't know you were in the challenge.  Cool. You are wonderful company.

Is there a place where all the challengers are listed?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 31, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> I'm almost cracking y'all.   I'm in the middle of re-do'ing my mini braids in the back and pulled a section in a row right above the nape to check the length. My thumb is where my tailbone starts (or where I believe it starts). I've honestly been confused since waist.
> 
> View attachment 384081
> 
> And yes I know I look rough. I've been at home fooling with these mini braids all day and have only been able to finish 3 rows. I'll do the rest as the week goes by and give you guys my mini braids length check soon.


Spring Equinox you'll be at Booty-Crack,  If not, before.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Of course!  Equal opportunity sides here!
> 
> I didn't know you were in the challenge.  Cool. You are wonderful company.
> 
> Is there a place where all the challengers are listed?


Aww, thanks

 I think it's usually the first page, but I don't remember if I was ever a formal participant lol


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 31, 2016)

*Current* *length*:
WHIP

*Regimen*:
Cleanse, DC, and set via Roller Set or Braid Out Bi-Weekly.

*Exact* *goal* *length*:
Booty-Crack and beyond 

*Plans* *to* *help* *you* *achieve* *your* *goal*:
Stay the Course! 
#TEAMLOWMANIPULATION

*List* *any* *vitamins*/*supplements* *you* *are* *taking*:
Swanson's Bamboo Extract 300 mg, Natures Bounty Fish Oil 1400mg, Citrical Maximum Defense, One a Day Women's Multi, Evening Primrose 1300 mg

*Your* *ends* *care* *regimen* *to* *keep* *them* *healthy*:
They're always well lubed and protected.

*Trimming*/*Dusting*/*S&D'ing* *schedule*/*routine*:
I dust and/or trim quarterly.

*Top* *10* *products*:
-Various EVCO based Pre-Poo
-SE Scalp Pre-Cleanse
-Joico [email protected] Clarifying Poo
[email protected] 1st Lather and Detangling Poo
-LRC Shake & Go
-It's a 10 LI
-Mizani H2O Intense Overnight Rx
-Homemade DRC 28
-Various DC's
-Various Leave Ins, Creams and buttas

Pic taken today, after a fresh set:


----------



## victory777 (Jan 1, 2017)

@lulu97 and all the ladies here. 
Such inspiration! !


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Current* *length*:
> WHIP
> 
> *Regimen*:
> ...


Excuse me miss, 
What's your homemade DRC-28?
You thought you could sneak that past me huh? Naughty, naughty


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 1, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Excuse me miss,
> What's your homemade DRC-28?
> You thought you could sneak that past me huh? Naughty, naughty


If you mix one part Ultra Sheen Duo Tex and one part Neutral Protein Filler, you'll have a complete protein profile.  Just like Dudley's DRC-28 w/o the expense, 

I do this quarterly. @whosthatcurl


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> If you mix one part Ultra Sheen Duo Tex and one part Neutral Protein Filler, you'll have a complete protein profile.  Just like Dudley's DRC-28 w/o the expense,
> 
> I do this quarterly. @whosthatcurl


You are THE best!
 I sure didn't wanna spend $50+ dollars for DRC-28


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 1, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> You are THE best!
> I sure didn't wanna spend $50+ dollars for DRC-28


We have to save our  when possible,


----------



## beauti (Jan 1, 2017)

*Happy new year ladies! Here's how I wore my hair yesterday. I think I will prepoo and dc tonight since I got my PIBBS.
I decided I'm going  to dc twice a week now.

 *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 1, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Spring Equinox you'll be at Booty-Crack,  If not, before.



Shoot I'll take that! Woot Woot!

And welcome to the challenge Sis! Diva is in the house! @MileHighDiva Any thread you are in is always blessed.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Of course!  Equal opportunity sides here!
> 
> I didn't know you were in the challenge.  Cool. You are wonderful company.
> 
> Is there a place where all the challengers are listed?





whosthatcurl said:


> Aww, thanks
> 
> I think it's usually the first page, but I don't remember if I was ever a formal participant lol



I don't keep a list of challengers. I consider all who are posting and/or active in the thread a challenger. So welcome @whosthatcurl


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 1, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Happy new year ladies! Here's how I wore my hair yesterday. I think I will prepoo and dc tonight since I got my PIBBS.
> I decided I'm going  to dc twice a week now.
> 
> View attachment 384207 *



Happy New Year! Those waves are so pretty!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 1, 2017)

My mini braids update:


 
The pictures show an 8 week difference.


----------



## cravoecanela (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm still massaging my head nightly (sometimes in the AM too). I bought the x-cel 21 spray for myself, my mom and my sister. I'm pretty sure I see a lot of growth. I started using it about a month ago. I'll update when I re-do my twists about a week from now.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 1, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I don't keep a list of challengers. I consider all who are posting and/or active in the thread a challenger. So welcome @whosthatcurl


Aww, thank ya kindly darling


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 2, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I'd like to join even though I'm not even WL yet.
> 
> Current length: BSL
> 
> ...





Your hair is thriving sis!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 2, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> My mini braids update:
> 
> 
> View attachment 384321
> The pictures show an 8 week difference.



I love your mini braids! I WISH I had the patience.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 2, 2017)

I am still going strong and I feel good about reaching HL this year. I still need a good trim. On natural hair it is even more imperative because trying to rake through bad ends causes breakage. Still planning on going to Dontspeakdefeat's salon but I have to wait until the end of the month. She isn't exactly cheap but at least I will feel like I am in good, capable hands. Sometimes that peace of  mind is worth the extra money.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 2, 2017)

@AgeinATL Thanks!  I'm trying my best over here.

Oooh lucky that you'll be going to her salon. She's very sweet and knowledgeable about taking care of hair. It's hard finding someone here like that. I could use a break, but until then I'll continue to be a DIY'fer.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 2, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL Thanks!  I'm trying my best over here.
> 
> Oooh lucky that you'll be going to her salon. She's very sweet and knowledgeable about taking care of hair. It's hard finding someone here like that. I could use a break, but until then I'll continue to be a DIY'fer.



Girl, it IS hard finding good stylists. After my mishap with Huetiful Salon, I refused to let anyone else touch my hair so I was excited to see that she offers services outside of weave installs. Thankfully, she isn't far from me but if she wasn't in Atlanta best believe that I'd be on YouTube looking for hair trimming tutorials!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 2, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Girl, it IS hard finding good stylists. After my mishap with Huetiful Salon, I refused to let anyone else touch my hair so I was excited to see that she offers services outside of weave installs. Thankfully, she isn't far from me but if she wasn't in Atlanta best believe that I'd be on YouTube looking for hair trimming tutorials!



You'll be in good hands with her. I think it's been about 7 years since I've stepped foot in a salon. YouTube has become my friend over the years though lol. I just wish I could find someone to press my hair cause I really hate the process and results when I've attempted to do it myself.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 2, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I am still going strong and I feel good about reaching HL this year. I still need a good trim. On natural hair it is even more imperative because trying to rake through bad ends causes breakage. Still planning on going to Dontspeakdefeat's salon but I have to wait until the end of the month. She isn't exactly cheap but at least I will feel like I am in good, capable hands. Sometimes that peace of  mind is worth the extra money.



Trust me: It is 1,000% worth the money to go to the rare good natural stylist you can find.

I have about 7 more days on vacation here in Atlanta. I so wanna go with my niecy to her salon now that I know it's in Atlanta. Where is it at?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 2, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Girl, it IS hard finding good stylists. After my mishap with Huetiful Salon, I refused to let anyone else touch my hair so I was excited to see that she offers services outside of weave installs. Thankfully, she isn't far from me but if she wasn't in Atlanta best believe that I'd be on YouTube looking for hair trimming tutorials!



Which Huetiful salon did you go to? And what happened?

I almost went to the Dallas one, but after an INCREDIBLY disappointing, worrisome, and underwhelming analysis that should not have cost a dime given the service, I kindly cancelled the post-analysis appointment they made for me. I should not have known more than them. They refused to wet my hair despite claiming to need to do so before being able to get information about my hair. They said they don't wet hair until you purchase a service. Why sell an analysis, then?


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 2, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Trust me: It is 1,000% worth the money to go to the rare good natural stylist you can find.
> 
> I have about 7 more days on vacation here in Atlanta. I so wanna go with my niecy to her salon now that I know it's in Atlanta. Where is it at?



She is located in Douglasville, a city about 30 minutes west of downtown: http://www.tamikabell.com/

I'm not sure if you'll be able to schedule something so quickly, but I definitely would give it a try since you are here!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 2, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> You'll be in good hands with her. I think it's been about 7 years since I've stepped foot in a salon. YouTube has become my friend over the years though lol. *I just wish I could find someone to press my hair cause I really hate the process and results *when I've attempted to do it myself.



Girl, this. I have yet to try it on my own hair but I already know that it will be a long process. If I spend all day on my hair, it better come out right. I learn by seeing. That is how I learned how to take care of my relaxed hair. I would go to the salon, watch what they do and use, and copy the steps when I got home. I would sometimes have to tweak a step here and there but I got it eventually and I saved a LOT of money. But like you said, sometimes you just want to have someone else tackle your hair! I hope that you find someone sis! If you don't mind my asking, where are you located? You can DM me if you want.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 2, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Which Huetiful salon did you go to? And what happened?
> 
> I almost went to the Dallas one, but after an INCREDIBLY disappointing, worrisome, and underwhelming analysis that should not have cost a dime given the service, I kindly cancelled the post-analysis appointment they made for me. I should not have known more than them. They refused to wet my hair despite claiming to need to do so before being able to get information about my hair. They said they don't wet hair until you purchase a service. Why sell an analysis, then?



My experience is documented here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/natural-hair-salons-in-atlanta.482934/page-2

Go with your gut and avoid that salon. I have heard that the only good salon is the one in Chicago.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi, all! 

How is everyone doing in the stress management department?

Do you know the difference between normal stress and unhealthy stress?
Do you permit yourself to make mistakes, have redos, be imperfect? Do you baby step things when prudent? Are you okay with being a work in progress?
How do you unwind? Do you relax AND rejuvenate? Often enough? If not, how can you get enough relaxation time? Remember: God modeled resting. Resting is different from being lazy. Resting is healthy and necessary.
Do you delegate enough? Do you partner enough? Do you allow "good" to suffice if "great" can be foregone?
What/who fuels you? What/who depletes you?
Are there any simple tweaks you can make to make your day less stressful?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 2, 2017)

^^

Just food for thought.  No need to respond or reveal personal info, of course. I'm reading a few books about hope, positivity, etc. and trying to make continued improvements in this area.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 2, 2017)

That is an awesome topic! @YvetteWithJoy 
I have nicknamed stress the "hair killer" and it is a big reason why I listed it in the OP as something to get under control before committing to grow to longer lengths. When you stress, your body literally goes into survival mode and it's only mission is to protect your vital organs. It does not care about a single hair coming from your scalp and will release it. Almost like how the trees go into survival mode in the fall to prepare for the harsh winter. It sucks all the nutrients and oxygen from the leaves back into the base of the tree to allow the roots to survive. The leaves die and fall...the same will apply to your hair. (Nature is such a beautiful teacher huh?)


I think the first step in effectively managing stress is knowing yourself. Spending time alone and learning your triggers. Learning things like: what brings you joy, what gives you goosebumps, what inspires you, what moves you? On the other hand...what gives you the screw face, who are the people that you just can't look in the eyes, what brings negative energy, who/what gives your body discomfort? 


On a more personal note:
Things that move me and bring me joy: Aromatherapy, Nature, Music, Meditation/Prayer, Intimacy with the people in my Household
Things that cause me discomfort:
Drama, Clutter/Excess, Negative Energy/People, Traffic (Petty but it's the truth) Not being free to be 100% me.

So I focus more on being in the joy than the discomfort.

Of course, stress can't totally be avoided at times, so when I am faced with it; I have 2 prayers that I may pray. The first is a simple one-worded prayer but the most effective. Help!
The second is the Serenity Prayer: God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, courage to change the things I can and the wisdom to know the difference. 

Or I mediate on this:
Be still and know that I am God. 

Or I ask my husband to Gimme 5. He knows that means I need to disconnect for 5 minutes and connect elsewhere. Usually that's outside in Nature. Instant mood changer.

I'm also a member of a spa. I get a monthly massage and free access to the Sauna as well as an oxygen bar. I take full advantage.

Water relaxes me. Bath soaks or steam filled showers. 

I try and take some time daily just for me. No husband, no kids, no outside demands. I deserve that and I don't feel bad about executing that right.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 2, 2017)

@AgeinATL I'm in Massachusetts.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 2, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> That is an awesome topic! @YvetteWithJoy
> I have nicknamed stress the "hair killer" and it is a big reason why I listed it in the OP as something to get under control before committing to grow to longer lengths. When you stress, your body literally goes into survival mode and it's only mission is to protect your vital organs. It does not care about a single hair coming from your scalp and will release it. Almost like how the trees go into survival mode in the fall to prepare for the harsh winter. It sucks all the nutrients and oxygen from the leaves back into the base of the tree to allow the roots to survive. The leaves die and fall...the same will apply to your hair. (Nature is such a beautiful teacher huh?)
> 
> 
> ...



I love this post so much, @lulu97.

I'm tapping on my phone so I can't reply in full/kind like I'd want, but when I get to Wi-Fi either on this trip or once I get back home I'll try to remember to share affirmations and such that really help me.

I love your short prayer "Help." Love!

I, too, get GREAT benefit from employing the Serenity prayer. You gotta check out the FULL, LONG version of it: So peace-instilling. If I recall correctly, googling for it and clicking the Wikipedia link about the Serenity prayer should lead you to the full, complete Serenity prayer.

The main source of my stress is the unhealthy family members in my life. They are loving but extremely underdeveloped and thus unhealthy.

My best stress reducers:

Sirius channel 128, Joel Osteen. People either make Christianity weird or make it about our betterment, and I feel Joel highlights the latter. The stress and worry and spirit of battling just melt away when I keep the channel a major part of what I'm feeding my mind.
Alone time, especially just driving and singing or listening to music, browsing Sprouts, etc.
Affirmations. The words we recite and rely affect how we approach life and people and tasks.
Particular scriptures. For example, Psalm 27 is great. There are lots of others.
Yes, water!


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 2, 2017)

I love this thread!

Stress did a number on my hair in the first half of 2016 so I'm embracing peace of mind in 2017. Things are bound to happen but it's all about perspective and managing through it in a healthy manner. Fitness and deliberate mindfulness are my top destressors. I deliberately take stock of blessings in my life daily and find reasons to smile and laugh. Today for example I'm reflecting on how nice the holiday season has been just to relax and enjoy my family. It's a cloudy but beautiful day. I'm enjoying the serenity of my cup of coffee and snugly blanket before I get up and workout. Appreciate the little things in life, seriously. Those little things add up. Find reasons to be genuinely joyful. It may sound corny but it's true!! _Peace of mind is about managing your state of mind._ Journaling about those little things also helps.

I feel like my hair needs some extra TLC with this cold weather so last night I detangled and pre-poo'ed with my EVCO mix. I love how soft my hair feels in the morning when I do this! This morning I washed and then deep conditioned, using a little bekura YAM Nectar over the DC. Let it marinate for an hour under a baggy and wool hat then air dried for 20 min in a tshirt after rinsing with cold water.

Mission Moisturize accomplished! With twists still in I emulsified some of 22nd Century Woman's DC in my hands and used it as a leave in. Normally I don't use a leave in but again this cold weather coupled with the dry air in my house needs to be combated. Now my roughly 18 chunky twists are looking lusciously healthy as they air dry in a pony tail. They'll be wound up into a bun before I workout.

Edit: this is the first time I've used 22nd Century Womans DC. It seems fairly oily so using it as a leave in right now should work superbly.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 2, 2017)

Today, I woke up crazy early for a boot camp workout before washing, trimming, and setting my hair. I feel like I'm starting the new year off right


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 2, 2017)

I have had too little water and too much Pepsi. But I am not ashamed.  I think I'm going to do a full wash day tomorrow. I've been inspired by @lulu97 to try mini twists or braids but my hair us fine and I think they'll unravel quickly...plus I'm lazy.


----------



## caliscurls (Jan 2, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> I have had too little water and too much Pepsi. But I am not ashamed.  .


Lol! You know I feel the  same way about all the junk I've had in the past 2 weeks. Normally my diet is very healthy so I've enjoyed every bite of peach cobbler, ice cream, jelly beans, mac n cheese, sweet potato pie, and peppermint bark  

Now it's time for me to get back to my normal. I figure I'm good most of the time so when I'm "bad" there's no point in feeling guilty about it, just enjoy it


----------



## Daina (Jan 2, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I'm almost cracking y'all.   I'm in the middle of re-do'ing my mini braids in the back and pulled a section in a row right above the nape to check the length. My thumb is where my tailbone starts (or where I believe it starts). I've honestly been confused since waist.
> 
> View attachment 384081
> 
> And yes I know I look rough. I've been at home fooling with these mini braids all day and have only been able to finish 3 rows. I'll do the rest as the week goes by and give you guys my mini braids length check soon.



@lulu97, you go sis!!!!!You are going to be crack length in no time, you are already kissing it! Your hair looks fuller as well when I look at your comparison pics.


----------



## Daina (Jan 2, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Current* *length*:
> WHIP
> 
> *Regimen*:
> ...



@MileHighDiva, your hair is simply delicious!


----------



## beauti (Jan 2, 2017)

*First dc of the new year happened last night! I used mielle organics babassu mint dc under my pibbs for 25 minutes and my hair was BOMB afterwards! I honestly could have skipped the whole moisturizing step but I didn't. AND I finger detangled with no breakage. This dc is a keeper. Here's a pic of my hair after moisturizing. Don't mind my son's head in the frame     

 


*


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 2, 2017)

*Mini-challenge update:

I've been eating more greens - salads, lightly steamed veggies, green smoothies. 
Honestly haven't worked out, will change that this week
Ends kept twisted under wig all the time except wash day*


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 2, 2017)

beauti said:


> I used mielle organics babassu mint dc under my pibbs for 25 minutes and my hair was BOMB afterwards!


*That's a great DC right there!*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 2, 2017)

beauti said:


> *First dc of the new year happened last night! I used mielle organics babassu mint dc under my pibbs for 25 minutes and my hair was BOMB afterwards! I honestly could have skipped the whole moisturizing step but I didn't. AND I finger detangled with no breakage. This dc is a keeper. Here's a pic of my hair after moisturizing. Don't mind my son's head in the frame
> 
> View attachment 384463
> 
> *






Jade Feria said:


> *That's a great DC right there!*



OMG, y'all are SO tempting me! I have a very short list of new-to-me products I've allowed myself to purchase this year!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 2, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> I have had too little water and too much Pepsi. But I am not ashamed.  I think I'm going to do a full wash day tomorrow. I've been inspired by @lulu97 to try mini twists or braids but my hair us fine and I think they'll unravel quickly...plus I'm lazy.



I've killed 2 bags of mini turtles chocolate over the last week. Sorry not sorry. Sometimes you just need a break from the norm. 

I had the same worries about the braids unraveling but they hold up really well even through washing.
If you decide to do it...(especially since we have longer lengths), my top tip would be to take your time and transition into the braids. For example on wash day, maybe only do 20 big braids to start with. Break them down as you have time into smaller braids. No need to rush if you plan on keeping them in for a while. I'm almost 3 months in and still breaking sections down. 

I plan to do the same when it gets closer to the time to take them out. On a re-braid day, I'll turn 3 or 4 mini braids into 1. And just keep increasing that number over my re-braid sessions until they are big enough to just take them all down in one sitting.

Hope all of this makes sense.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 2, 2017)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, you go sis!!!!!You are going to be crack length in no time, you are already kissing it! Your hair looks fuller as well when I look at your comparison pics.



Thanks Sis! I noticed the fullness too. It might just be because I've made them smaller since the first pic. Whatever it is, I'll take it! LOL


----------



## Jade Feria (Jan 2, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> OMG, y'all are SO tempting me! I have a very short list of new-to-me products I've allowed myself to purchase this year!!!


*After seeing so many great reviews, I purchased one during Target's BOGO 50% sale last month. It was so good that I purchased 4 more during Mielle's BOGO free sale. *


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 2, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> *After seeing so many great reviews, I purchased one during Target's BOGO 50% sale last month. It was so good that I purchased 4 more during Mielle's BOGO free sale. *





Aaaaggghh! LOL! 

Okay. Decisions, decisions. Hmm: If I cross out GreenBeauty products from that short list, then I could sub in Mielle Organics. I think that's what I'll do. I just watched a few YouTube reviews, and man!!! They sound so good. And the ingredients sound good!


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jan 2, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy  I Love GreenBeauty "The Real Protein" with that and henna all breakage stopped, now only shed hair. I've been using it a year now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 2, 2017)

ladybee1922 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  I Love GreenBeauty "The Real Protein" with that and henna all breakage stopped, now only shed hair. I've been using it a year now.



@ladybee1922 !!! 

Oh! What's a sister to do? 

Thanks for the info and review!


----------



## ladybee1922 (Jan 2, 2017)

Sorry


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 2, 2017)

@lulu97 starting with larger sections was my plan. I was actually thinking about doing twists. The only thing is I suck at parting. Can you do mine? I'll fly to you and bring you some turtles and good wine.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 2, 2017)

Daina said:


> @MileHighDiva, your hair is simply delicious!


Thank you, @Daina!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 2, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> @lulu97 starting with larger sections was my plan. I was actually thinking about doing twists. The only thing is I suck at parting. Can you do mine? I'll fly to you and bring you some turtles and good wine.



@KinksAndInk I stopped drinking a while ago but double up on them Turtles chocolates and I got you Boo!  LOL


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 2, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @KinksAndInk I stopped drinking a while ago but double up on them Turtles chocolates and I got you Boo!  LOL


Deal! Cuz this set of twists I just did...Smh...Sad and pitiful


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 3, 2017)

I didn't get to do my own hair for New Year's because I was having so much fun doing my nieces' hair.

My hair is five days old, and I'm trying to figure out what I wanna try! I think I need to deeply cleanse my scalp, and I think I want to try the Jakeala ayurvedic shampoo bar sample AND African threading on one section. New stuff potentially! We'll see. Hubby has been side eyeing this old puff for a couple of days now. I hope it is hardly tangled! Fingers crossed! 

ETA: Here's the hair plan.

Cleanse scalp: Shea Moisture JBCO Shampoo
Cleanse strands: Jakeala Ayurvedic Shampoo Bar
Deep condition strands: Jakeala (balancing) Beer Conditioner
Detangle and clip up in sections: Soultanicals Hair Glide
Moisturize and seal: Mixture of NetWurks custard and DevaCurl Ultra Defining Gel
Style:
African thread front, right section
Two-strand twist all other sections

-----

Aside: Mom sent me a picture (below) of my boys with my dad after having made a fort out of the couch cushions. HUGE SMILE!


----------



## Thump (Jan 3, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I didn't get to do my own hair for New Year's because I was having so much fun doing my nieces' hair.
> 
> My hair is five days old, and I'm trying to figure out what I wanna try! I think I need to deeply cleanse my scalp, and I think I want to try the Jakeala ayurvedic shampoo bar sample AND African threading on one section. New stuff potentially! We'll see. Hubby has been side eyeing this old puff for a couple of days now. I hope it is hardly tangled! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Aside: Mom sent me a picture of my boys with my dad after having made a fort out of the couch cushions. HUGE SMILE!



@YvetteWithJoy
That pic is beautiful. It gave me a big smile, thanks for sharing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 3, 2017)

Thump said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> That pic is beautiful. It gave me a big smile, thanks for sharing.



Thanks! I'm teary! I am in love with these men-folk. One more week of vacationing and I'll get to give them big hugs and kisses!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 3, 2017)

Did a lil hair shopping. Went to Target to buy a fresh pair of hair scissors for the year and figured I'd might as well pick up a few things. I'm out of deep conditioner and sulfate free shampoo so I picked up some oldies but goodies.



This package was sitting on my steps this morning. My NW21 pals already know what it is! I'm sure these will last the duration of this 2 year challenge since I only use it about 10 days out of the month now. Hope they don't go bad before I can use them.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 3, 2017)

Thump said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> That pic is beautiful. It gave me a big smile, thanks for sharing.



I agree with @Thump  So much love vibrating from that picture @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 3, 2017)

Lunch: Passing over the lower-quality and low-nutrition carbs, sugar, and protein in pizza chain pizza for the higher-quality, nutritional ones in sweet potatoes, grass-fed beef, onions, cinnamon, etc.

Later, though, I may have Supreme Fish while back in Atlanta. Definitely not the healthiest.

Hair: Currently trying the DC under conditioner strategy, under my thermal cap.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 3, 2017)

OK, I'm in
*
Current length:
(Pictures are encouraged but not required)*

My current length is MBL.  I've been here for a long time it seems.  I know it's because I've gotten hair lazy so I'm getting in on a challenge to keep me accountable.  

*Regimen:*
Weekly
-cleanse
-henna tea leave in
-leave in condish (moisture)

Midweek
-protein tx
-cowash
-follow with moisturizing DC mix
-leave in condish

-water rinse as desired between washes, leave in condish

Oil ends nightly or every other night.  Sleep in mens satin skull cap. 

Texlax Day:
Pretreat hair with Infusium 23, Aussie Moist, Blue Magic Grease
Pre-part hair and grease scalp with Blue Magic
Motions Lye Relaxer + Aussie Moist
Protein tx
neutralize (x5)
ACV rinse
Moisturizing DC
Heat protectant
Blow dry and flat iron

*Exact goal length:*
WHIP (crazy because I never thought I would make it to APL when I started this HHJ)

*Plans to help you achieve your goal:*
PS more by alternating between cornrows/wigs and twist/braid extensions for 3-4 weeks at a time.  
No more trusty mini braids   Takes me way too long to install/take down (24 hours+)
Wet bunning instead of mini braids in between PS's.
Limit heat use to every few months after fresh texlax or for special occasions.
Texlax 4x/yr (3/6/9/12)

*List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:*
Currently taking prenatals and fish oil  (8 months pregnant)

Post partum:  
MSM
Daily multivitamin

*Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:*
Keep ends oiled at night
Protected via PSing and wet bunning
Extra product on the ends

*Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:*
*(I suggest you start off with a 1/4 inch dusting. Going forward, trim the same amount every 6 months. We will be working a lot on our ends during this challenge, so I plan on keeping them in tip top shape)*
Dust after each texlax
Trim once per year (probably EOTY or beginning)

*Top 10 products:* *Please note these are the products that you intend on using the duration of the challenge. So list your tried and true. Yes you are allowed to use other products but I want to know your foundation products. The ones that are going to rock with you to hip length and beyond.*

I believe in technique more than products but once I find something that works, I stick with it.

Cleanser:  Shikaki, Neem and Amla tea mixed with a few squirts of peppermint castile soap and lemon oil
Moisturizing DC:  Hibiscus powder, Queen Helene Cholesterol, EVOO or Grapeseed oil, 1-1.5 tsp of salt
Protein TX:  Brahmi/Bhringaraj/Hibiscus tea, Queen Helene Cholesterol, Amino Acids and baking soda
Cowash:  Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition
Hair Oil:  Brahmi/Bhringaraj/Amla oil + Grapeseed oil + Sweet Orange oil   OR  just Vatica Oil (coconut oil based)
Moisturizer:  Water + condish + Oil in a spray bottle  or massage in Garnier Fructis
Sealant:  Grapeseed/EVOO or Hair Oil mix
Braid Spray for extensions:  Moisturizer spray with Infusium 23 added

**I only mix once per month or every other month

Texlax:
Motions Lye
Aussie Moist
Blue Magic Grease
Motions or Isoplus neutralizing poo
ACV Rinse
Motions CPR or Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
Motions Moisturizing DC


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm currently hiding my hair under this wig. I cut and dyed it a few weeks ago. I usually let it air dry and wear it wavy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 4, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 384625
> I'm currently hiding my hair under this wig. I cut and dyed it a few weeks ago. I usually let it air dry and wear it wavy.



Lovely!


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm already going to change things up, SMH.

This little one is showing signs that he'll come before our planned c-section.  So I'm going to be putting my hair into mini braids in the next couple of days.  I plan to keep those in for at least a few months.  The last thing I need to worry about during labor and with a newborn is my hair.

The positive is that mini braids have been my go-to PS for the last 6 years so I know how to properly care for them.  I'll just re-do them one-by-one every 3-4 weeks and keep them in until at least May.  I will continue with the weekly cleansing, DCing, etc.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> OK, I'm in
> *
> Current length:
> (Pictures are encouraged but not required)*
> ...



@MzSwift Welcome to the challenge and Congrats on the little one!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 384625
> I'm currently hiding my hair under this wig. I cut and dyed it a few weeks ago. I usually let it air dry and wear it wavy.



@Prettymetty *whistles* Gone had witcho bad self!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2017)

I've been feeling under the weather these past few days, so I've been in the bed alot. My husband came home with a cold then passed it around to my entire family. 


My hair has been in a french braid since wash day (as usual). I've been doing 5 minute scalp massages daily with this:

 
I like that it can reach down to the nitty gritty without me having to manipulate my hair. 

As I've entered into my 2nd week post wash; I took the braid down, moisturized really well, divided my hair into halfs (ear to ear), put the top half in a high bun to remain undisturbed and left the bottom half down so I can NW21 it up until wash day.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I've been feeling under the weather these past few days, so I've been in the bed alot. My husband came home with a cold then passed it around to my entire family.
> 
> 
> My hair has been in a french braid since wash day (as usual). I've been doing 5 minute scalp massages daily with this:
> ...



What is that tool, Miss Lulu? Will you share a link? TIA!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What is that tool, Miss Lulu? Will you share a link? TIA!



@YvetteWithJoy It's a massager by Conair that I found at my local Walmart for $9.

It comes with different attachments but of course I was intrigued when I saw an attachment for scalp massages.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Conair-T...75035&wl11=online&wl12=52669050&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy It's a massager by Conair that I found at my local Walmart for $9.
> 
> It comes with different attachments but of course I was intrigued when I saw an attachment for scalp massages.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Conair-T...75035&wl11=online&wl12=52669050&wl13=&veh=sem



Thanks! I want this!!! Can it be used on wet hair? TIA!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2017)

Some YouTubers who add inspiration and health/fitness into their hair channels:

Bright 'N Boldly
Chime (HairCrush)


----------



## Daina (Jan 5, 2017)

@lulu97, I hope you feel better that slap emoji is perfect I hate when my husband gets everyone sick.  I expect that from the kids not grown folks...he gets me sick EVERY time!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks! I want this!!! Can it be used on wet hair? TIA!



How wet? Sopping wet or just damp? I do my first wash outside of the shower by putting the shampoo directly on my scalp with an applicator bottle. So when I use it on wash day, there is just dampness not sopping wet hair. I'm not sure I would use it on wet hair beyond that.

ETA: There is another scalp massager made for in shower use that alot of people on YouTube is using. It's by Vita-something or another. I'll come back and link it for you later.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2017)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, I hope you feel better that slap emoji is perfect I hate when my husband gets everyone sick.  I expect that from the kids not grown folks...he gets me sick EVERY time!



Thank you for the well wishes @Daina

My husband is acting like a big baby. When he gets sick, he acts worse than our 2 year old. I'm like boy if you don't gone on and sit down somewhere.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy

I THINK it's this one. Not 100% sure though.

http://www.target.com/p/vitagoods-scalp-massaging-shampoo-brush-purple/-/A-50859093


And now I want this one too!  I may or may not check my Target tomorrow to see if they have it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2017)

Health:
Oh, so delicious salmon salad with kale, mandarin orange slices, bacon bits, and Olive Garden salad dressing.
Divine!

Hair:
 Would you believe I cleansed and DC'd and let it dry in my satin bonnet without moisturizing, sealing, and styling? I know, I know.

On a positive note:
I just poo'd with the 22nd Century Natural Woman poo bar, DC'd with SM hipo masque under Jakeala's Marshmallow Root Cowash/Conditioner Bar, and rinsed with very cold water. I didn't mean to rinse with water quite that cold. Anyhoo, my hair is so soft and manageable right now.

Now if I could only drum up the discipline to detangle and then install 16 twists.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 6, 2017)

I did it!!!

I did my first African threading! (Additional photos attached below.)

 

*Friday/Saturday (cleansing and conditioning):*

*Cleanse:* 22nd Century Natural Woman shampoo bar
*DC under RO under thermal conditioning cap:* SM Hipo Masque under Jakeala's Marshmallow Root Conditioner bar
Hair was SO hydrated!

*Saturday (styling):*
I gave my styling products (SM CES, CRN Curl Maker, and DevaCurl Ultra Defining Gel) away to my sister-in-law for my niecy while here on vacation in Atlanta. Eek!

Soooooo . . . for moisturizing, sealing, and styling, I applied Soultanicals Hair Glide and Soultanicals Knot Dressing Oil rinse and attempted my first DIY African threading. I used tan colored weave thread since this was my first time. I like the two-thread-per-twist method. I like that while I sleep all twists stayed straight and didn't curl/bend like some of my two-strand twists sometimes do. I like that the African threading twists seem comparatively tighter at the root.

They did take a very long time for me to install as a newbie. Supposedly it gets faster as you get better. For one thing, I should be able to wash and reuse the weave thread, so I won't have to measure or cut any the next time. I'll see how the thread-out fares and evaluate whether to try to incorporate this into my regimen. I think for long hair this would be great: I could use black thread, pin up or bun or ponytail the twists, and wear them for days. Then I could wear the thread-out for days.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 7, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy So how did the thread-out go? Did you get elongation?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 7, 2017)

Mini-challenge update:

1. Food intake been on fleek this week! I had the 1 required salad, plus my daily green smoothie, baked tilapia and veggies for dinner and I made a huge pot of chicken, cauliflower and veggie soup to have for lunch each day. No cheat meals this week and that says alot being that I was sick. When I'm sick, I usually use that as an excuse to eat whatever I want but no ma'am pam! I did however get sick of fish every night so I'm glad it's all gone! 

2. Cardio got done. I actually got 3 days of cardio in.

3. Ends have not seen the light of day.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 7, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy So how did the thread-out go? Did you get elongation?



Thanks for asking!

I will take out the threads in about an hour: I figured no use in removing them only to sleep on my hair so soon. I'll update the pic of the thread-out once I'm done.

Meanwhile:

I can say that my twists SHRANK as they dried. I don't know why I was surprised at that. 
My hair is 4a coily and my shrinkage has GOT to be at LEAST 70%. Right now my "bangs" (hair at front; not really bangs) are dry in the twist and does not reach the tip of my nose. When I pull on it to stretch it, it reaches my lips. When I just plain air dry, it's slightly longer than a TWA. For me, that's great elongation.
I do think the thread-out will be a little longer than my twist-outs normally are, but that has more to do with the fact that my NORMAL two-strand twists usually bend/curve as I sleep on them. These didn't. Also, I am able to do a much neater job with these. My two-strand twisting skills are a B-.  
Aside: If you don't leave any gaps as you thread your hair (takes a VERY long time to do this), then the result after removing the threads is similar to a blow out. I wasn't going for that: I want something that looks similar to a two-strand twist-out.


----------



## Daina (Jan 7, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Mini-challenge update:
> 
> 1. Food intake been on fleek this week! I had the 1 required salad, plus my daily green smoothie, baked tilapia and veggies for dinner and I made a huge pot of chicken, cauliflower and veggie soup to have for lunch each day. No cheat meals this week and that says alot being that I was sick. When I'm sick, I usually use that as an excuse to eat whatever I want but no ma'am pam! I did however get sick of fish every night so I'm glad it's all gone!
> 
> ...



@lulu97, great job at staying disciplined while sick it is definitely not easy to do! Are you feeling better?


----------



## Daina (Jan 7, 2017)

Mini-challenge update: Haven't given an update since the challenge started. Being back to work makes 1 and 2 easier for me to achieve!

1. Made a big batch of spinach, kale, mango and blueberry smoothie for the week. Had a cup each morning and evening. Had a spinach/kale salad topped with grilled chicken 2 days and a caesar salad with grilled chicken a third day.

2. Only walked twice this week at work, too busy and too cold most of the week.

3. Hair was in a bun all week! Going to rollerset today or at least attempt to as this will be my first time. If it is not an epic fail I will wear loose with a headband at church tomorrow. Monday morning will be a chopstick bun for the week. Will M&S every other day and use Xcel 21 cream and spray. Final day of inverting is Sunday.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 7, 2017)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, great job at staying disciplined while sick it is definitely not easy to do! Are you feeling better?



@Daina Yes Sis I'm feeling so much better. I've been doing Eucalyptus hot steam showers the last 2 days and that seemed to knock whatever sickness that was hanging on to my body right on out. If anyone gets sick this winter or just wants a spa like shower experience try these:



Do it at night before bed. You will go right to sleep.


I've been doing the inversion method too and my last day is Monday. I woulda never thought I'd be inverting, doing scalp massages or using growth aids in a million years! But hey...I'm trying to get to lengths I've never had before. So if you want something different, ya can't keep doing the same things huh?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm about to see Hidden Figures! Yay! I heard it's so inspirational.

Health/fitness:
Had salad for breakfast. Protein in it was 2 boiled eggs. Was filling.

Hair:
I only have time to attach photos. The African thread-out is fine. I'm struggling a little bit with styling, as you might see from the second photo. I feel I need next time to install less than 20 twists. Hubby prefers my regular twist-out. I definitely will be trying it again.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jan 7, 2017)

Mini challenge update: 

1. Green smoothie 4 days this week
2. Ends hidden all week except today...I'm wearing a braid out 
3. I worked out 4 days this week so far...I might to go the gym later today or tomorrow to make it 5x this week.


----------



## Daina (Jan 7, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Daina Yes Sis I'm feeling so much better. I've been doing Eucalyptus hot steam showers the last 2 days and that seemed to knock whatever sickness that was hanging on to my body right on out. If anyone gets sick this winter or just wants a spa like shower experience try these:
> 
> View attachment 384959
> 
> ...



@lulu97, glad you're feeling better! Love the eucalyptus tabs, how do you use them? Do you just drop in the shower? Off to see if they have these on Amazon!


----------



## Daina (Jan 8, 2017)

Well I finished my first set and it came out pretty good! Still lots to learn as it took me way too long to finish. For now I will try to set once a month as I have a 2 year old and until I get better and faster I can't imagine doing it more often.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 8, 2017)

Daina said:


> Well I finished my first set and it came out pretty good! Still lots to learn as it took me way too long to finish. For now I will try to set once a month as I have a 2 year old and until I get better and faster I can't imagine doing it more often.



GORGEOUS!!! Woot! You did it!  Congratulations on your first set! Accomplishing a hair skill once is probably 62.7% of the battle, don't you think?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 8, 2017)

We're on the road to return home. Thank you for your prayers before. If you don't mind, I'll ask for your prayers for traveling grace again.

What I didn't have time to share about the thread-out before:

I'm not sure, but it might work next time to unravel the thread but NOT separate the twists and simply create a style by pinning my hair up in a cute style.

Here are two photos, one showing my hair with an unseparated twist, and one showing separated twists on the other side of my head.

Also, I need to do a better job with my ends. I completely threaded and smoothed some of them, but I left others with a little puff of hair at the end. That mattered.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 8, 2017)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, glad you're feeling better! Love the eucalyptus tabs, how do you use them? Do you just drop in the shower? Off to see if they have these on Amazon!



@Daina I turn the shower on to the highest heat setting for about 1 minute to let it make steam. Place the tablet in the corner of the shower. The directions on the package says to place it directly under the water stream but I find that it dissolves the tablet too fast and the scent wont linger that way. 

Next I turn the temperature back to  the normal setting so I can shower. Since the steam is already locked in, it creates an environment for the tablet to dissolve slowly yet still release the fragrance oil.

You don't have to order online. You should be able to find it in grocery stores near the vitamins/supplements. I've also seen it in Target near the essential oils area & Whole Foods.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 8, 2017)

Daina said:


> Well I finished my first set and it came out pretty good! Still lots to learn as it took me way too long to finish. For now I will try to set once a month as I have a 2 year old and until I get better and faster I can't imagine doing it more often.



@Daina Your set came out really nice...especially for your first time. You will get faster as you improve your technique and get in your setting groove. Even at my length, I can set in about 20 mins (Loose hair) and about 10 mins in my mini braids. It's the drying time that's annoying. But it is definitely worth it!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> We're on the road to return home. Thank you for your prayers before. If you don't mind, I'll ask for your prayers for traveling grace again.
> 
> What I didn't have time to share about the thread-out before:
> 
> ...



That's the beauty of documenting...you get to see what works and what didn't. So make sure you continue to track it all. 

Prayers sent up for your travel mercy.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm in. Got my bill of health. Have to take some iron supplements because my iron is low (though I'm not anemic), otherwise I'm good to go. 

Current length:
Layered between apl and hip length

Regimen: Weekly wng, Shampoo, condition or deep condition, style, diffuse or air dry (though currently prefer diffusing)


Exact goal length: I would like to maintain hip length but grow out the layers. Also, my crown has always broken off, so I would to focus on growing it out to at least waist length.  

Plans to help you achieve your goal:

Close attention to crown area, mini trims as needed, deep conditioning with heat, stick with products that I know to work / no more experimenting (I just tried out the DevaCurl products and the results were not worth the money), self-trims as needed

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:
Iron, MV

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:
Pineapple, get a satin pillow case, Marula oil

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:

Just got my hair cut in December so I will probably be good for a while. But I will be paying close attention to knotting, and dryness and do mini-trims as needed.  Overall trims twice yearly seems good.

Top 7 products: 
Marula Line Carol's Daughter (shampoo, hair mask, oil)
Eco styler gel
Shea Moisture 
Ouidad Curl Recovery Mask
Ouidad Superfruit Renewal Clarifying Cream Shampoo


----------



## trclemons (Jan 8, 2017)

*Pre-poo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz & Mission Condition Infused Coconut.
*DC'd *for an hour under the heat cap with KJ Naturals Strawberry Curls.
*Shampoo'd* with Paul Mitchell.
*Reconstructed* with Kenya Moore Growth Repair & Hair Yum Protein.
*Rinsed Out* Blue Roze Strawberry Vinegar, Koils By Nature ACV Hair Growth & SSI Avocado.
*LCOB'd* with Ion Damage Solution, Keravada Crème Brulee, Over the Top Growth Elixir on scalp, Cream & Coco Green Apple on length & Mission Condition Whipped Shea on ends.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 8, 2017)

Dee Raven said:


> I'm in. Got my bill of health. Have to take some iron supplements because my iron is low (though I'm not anemic), otherwise I'm good to go.
> 
> Current length:
> Layered between apl and hip length
> ...



@Dee Raven Welcome to the Challenge Sis! So glad you are joining us. I feel the same way as you do on the bolded. I have no desire to experiment and try new hair products. I like that I know what every outcome of my wash days and moisturizing days will be like. I no longer have to worry about setbacks, bad wash days or if a product will agree with my hair. Sometimes it's good to just KNOW. I have a lot of hair...so too much to lose should something go wrong.

I only allow myself to "revisit" sulfate free shampoo/conditioners that I have used in the past that worked but just got knocked down by my current staples. If it wasn't for the fact that my favorite wash day line had sulfates, I'd use it every wash. But I have jet black hair color that I'm trying to preserve/protect...I need to have a sulfate free option as well.


----------



## beauti (Jan 8, 2017)

*Prepoo'd last night, dc'd with naturellegrow marshmallow root, slippery elm dc. Used  naturellegrow pure hydration styling cream. My hair is drying in plats.*


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 8, 2017)

Did some box braids yesterday (no extensions). Will probably keep them in for a couple of weeks. I'm wearing them in a bun.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 8, 2017)

We arrived safely. Thank you so much for the prayers for traveling grace.

*Health:*

I pre-made my daily ACV detox drink (pic below) with all ingredients required except the collagen. I'll add that in the morning.
I pre-made my breakfast smoothie (pic below) without mixing it. I'll mix it in the morning.
*Stress:*

I am faithfully finishing up the evening routine I designed so that things run relatively stress-free in the morning. High-leverage move! 
I listened to several Joel Osteen sermons during our road trip back home. (Sirius channel 128).
I listened to a Sirius comedy station for a good while during our road trip back. SERIOUS guffaws! 
At one of the gas stations we stopped at, I saw the book pictured below, and I read a few pages, and I got it. I like it. Its format lets you get in and out, and it contains prayers that relaxed my heart/spirit/soul and that sound like what I would actually be saying during prayers. Deep exhale. Yeah. 

Photo enlarges upon click.
 


When I encountered irresponsible relative AP -- and the irresponsible moves just kept coming one incredulous thing after the other -- I was able to let it slide out of my mind/mentality/spirit/emotions like water off a duck's back. HUGE.
*Hair:*

I was so excited about making Chime's Water-glycerin-AVJ-and-oil leave-in spritz once I arrived back home. (Details are here). I mixed everything and then realized that I never actually PURCHASED any glycerin: I only looked at it, picked it up, priced it, and so forth.  Oh, my word. Oh, well: I'll get the glycerin soon enough.
Thread-out still looks fine. Tomorrow I will try a wash-and-go because I haven't done one in a while and I saw a wash-and-go demo video that made me realize that since I never shingled in my gel (I just praying-hands-methodly applied it in small sections), I might not know just how well my hair can do with a wash-and-go: Maybe my hair would thrive with a well-gelled, _shingled_ wash-and-go. We'll see. One of the main reasons I want to revisit this is because lately my styling has been a MAJOR time sink. My excuse for not doing the shingle method for my wash-and-go's was _ain't-nobody-got-time-for-dat! _But I'm spending TONS of time doing other stuff, so I might as well try! I can't to see what happens.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 9, 2017)

I have already done 3 workouts this week and I'm going to the gym in the morning.

I've struggled with cravings the last few days so I'm afraid to get on the scale.

My ends are still hidden, I'm still spraying daily and I'm on day 2 of inversions.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 9, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Doing good on the mini challenge!
> 
> Got my cardio in.
> 
> ...



Quoting this post from Dec 17th when I took down, colored and re-braided only the front of my hair. I haven't re-braided that area since then. Well here it is this morning 3 weeks later with 2 inches of new growth.



Excuse the flakes...I'm almost 2 weeks post wash. They will be gone Friday!

I've been consistent with my vitamins and increased my green smoothies from 3 times a week to daily. Today was also my last day of inversion and scalp massages for the month of Jan. (This was my first time ever using inversion)

I have not used NW21 on that area. I only use that from my ears down because the area from my ears up is where I'm very tender-headed and I don't like putting anything on my scalp there. So it's not from growth aids...simply a better diet, and increased blood circulation.


Edited to add: Just realizing the pic is a little blurry. But you can still see where the braid goes from thick to thin. The thick part is the new growth versus where it thins out from being compressed into a braid. 

At this rate, I should reach my goal by years end! Hopefully!


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 9, 2017)

Awesome progress @lulu97 !!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 9, 2017)

Today I'm going to try two regimen tweaks: I will tweak the products I use and I will tweak my styling.

*Products I'll try:*

*Prepoo:* Soultanicals Power to the Prepoo
*Detangle:* Soultanicals Hair Glide
*Cleanse:* 22nd Century Natural Woman shampoo bar
*DC:* None . . . had one recently and I'm not using a poo that strips . . . AND I will have prepoo'd
*LLG . . . Ends . . . Edges & Scalp:*
*Liquid:* This mixture described here, a version of which Chime (YouTuber with very healthy long hair) recommends.
*Leave-in:* Soultanicals Cotton Candy Hair-fluff Leave-in Softerizer (bought this for the boys but trying it on my hair, too)
*Gel:* Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curly Magic (I gave my HGs -- Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker and DevaCurl Ultra Defining Gel -- away to my niecy while visiting them on our vacation)

*Ends:* Mixture of NetWurks Custard and jojoba oil
*Edges and scalp (scalp via color application bottle):* NetWurks spray

*Styling I'll try:*
Heavily-gelled wash-and-go via SHINGLING. (I do know: Wngo's aren't great for hipo, fine, dense hair. I have a rationale/reason, though, for giving it at least one try). What if shingling keeps my tiny sections separate, thus keeping my ends from tangling, and thus allowing my hair to thrive with wash-and-go's like some ladies' manes do? And what if were able to shingle my hair faster then threading it, twisting it, etc.? THAT would be an improvement in quality of life, as silly as that may seem: The more freed up time I have, and the less manipulation of my hair that I do, the better!  I'm excited about this experiment. Whether I get more hydration/moisture from the change in products, less time-consuming styling, or both, I would be EXTREMELY grateful/happy.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 9, 2017)

@lulu97  2 inches in 3 weeks? Amazing! Im over here tryna figure out how to get more than half an inch. Taking notes!

Did you end up adding fish oil to your vitamin roster?


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 9, 2017)

Mini challenge update (last week):
1. I've had two freshly juiced vegetables and fruits drinks
2. I'm still working on working out. And so I skipped rope once for 5 minutes... Aiming for twice this week.
3. Ends hidden, moisturized and sealed 24/7


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Today I'm going to try two regimen tweaks: I will tweak the products I use and I will tweak my styling.
> 
> *Products I'll try:*
> 
> ...



Your theory sounds reasonable. Hopefully your hair agrees and the styling works out as planned!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 9, 2017)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> Your theory sounds reasonable. Hopefully your hair agrees and the styling works out as planned!



Thanks so much for the feedback and support, @long.hair.dont.care! It means a LOT: I have had problems before with severe knotting after a wash-and-go, and I'm a little apprehensive about trying this. But . . . I feel I need to try it at least once: It could really help me to be able to manipulate my hair less in this way. Thanks again! The women at this forum! Ma-yun!


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback and support, @long.hair.dont.care! It means a LOT: I have had problems before with severe knotting after a wash-and-go, and I'm a little apprehensive about trying this. But . . . I feel I need to try it at least once: It could really help me to be able to manipulate my hair less in this way. Thanks again! The women at this forum! Ma-yun!



My pleasure! I know the feeling, I did my first wash and go a few weeks ago and had a problem with tangles as well. The fact that it took way less time than my usual stretching out via braids has me still interested. Not worrying about having to stretch it out would be cool with me. One day I'll revisit it. 

Have you ever tried coating your hair or ends with oil before applying the gel?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 9, 2017)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> My pleasure! I know the feeling, I did my first wash and go a few weeks ago and had a problem with tangles as well. The fact that it took way less time than my usual stretching out via braids has me still interested. Not worrying about having to stretch it out would be cool with me. One day I'll revisit it.
> 
> Have you ever tried coating your hair or ends with oil before applying the gel?



Probably.  I've tried so many things. But I'll try it again. Thanks!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 9, 2017)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> @lulu97  2 inches in 3 weeks? Amazing! Im over here tryna figure out how to get more than half an inch. Taking notes!
> 
> *Did you end up adding fish oil to your vitamin roster?*



@long.hair.dont.care I haven't added the fish oil yet. I wanted to give my body a good 6 months before I added a new vitamin. I had just started Silica when I was thinking about it, so I decided to wait it out. I have to admit I am a little turned off because I keep reading reviews of customers burping alot after taking it and their burps smelling like fish  I will get some opinions of our members here though when I get close to the time I want to add them in.

Right now my current vitamins are:

Daily:
Vitacost Hair Skin & Nail Vitamins
Vitacost horsetail Silica (which I plan to switch to bamboo silicia when it's finished...probably in the Spring)

3 times a week and every day during my monthly cycle:
Chelated Iron


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 10, 2017)

@lulu97
I highly recommend getting a fish oil supplement that has a burp free/enteric coating.  It will not dissolve till it's in your small intestine. 

I get the Nature's Bounty 1400 mg from Costco.  Occasionally, they have a $5 warehouse coupon.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 10, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @lulu97
> I highly recommend getting a fish oil supplement that has a burp free/enteric coating.  It will not dissolve till it's in your small intestine.
> 
> I get the Nature's Bounty 1400 mg from Costco.  Occasionally, they have a $5 warehouse coupon.



I'm taking a fish oil because it helps my collagen supplement uptake. But there are other awesome benefits as well. Mine doesn't cause me to burp and doesn't taste fishy at all. It's slightly lemon-flavored, purposely. I'll try to remember to link it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 10, 2017)

Tuesday, Thursdays, and Saturdays are my cardio days.

I typically do a jump roping routine, ride my exercise bike according to a program (interval training), or do a cardio DVD workout.

I'm school-girl excited that today I will get my cardio in by learning The Fitness Marshall's routine to Bruno Mars's "Perm." Like, shout-out excited (my husband would have second-hand embarrassment at my quirky giddiness about this). Once I get the moves down slightly, I'll invite my oldest (six years old) to do it with me. HE LOVES to dance and will be so geeked that I want him working out with me and, to boot, it's DANCE.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 10, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @lulu97
> I highly recommend getting a fish oil supplement that has a burp free/enteric coating.  It will not dissolve till it's in your small intestine.
> 
> I get the Nature's Bounty 1400 mg from Costco.  Occasionally, they have a $5 warehouse coupon.



@MileHighDiva Thank you Sis!  I think I've seen this one in the Supplement area at my local grocery store. I saved the picture you attached.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 10, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Tuesday, Thursdays, and Saturdays are my cardio days.
> 
> I typically do a jump roping routine, ride my exercise bike according to a program (interval training), or do a cardio DVD workout.
> 
> I'm school-girl excited that today I will get my cardio in by learning The Fitness Marshall's routine to Bruno Mars's "Perm." Like, shout-out excited (my husband would have second-hand embarrassment at my quirky giddiness about this). Once I get the moves down slightly, I'll invite my oldest (six years old) to do it with me. HE LOVES to dance and will be so geeked that I want him working out with me and, to boot, it's DANCE.



I love to dance too! You can get your cardio in while having fun at the same time.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Jan 10, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @long.hair.dont.care I haven't added the fish oil yet. I wanted to give my body a good 6 months before I added a new vitamin. I had just started Silica when I was thinking about it, so I decided to wait it out. I have to admit I am a little turned off because I keep reading reviews of customers burping alot after taking it and their burps smelling like fish  I will get some opinions of our members here though when I get close to the time I want to add them in.
> 
> Right now my current vitamins are:
> 
> ...



Good to know and thank you for sharing.
Definitely a smart idea to space them out, so if anything goes better or out of the ordinary you'll know what to the cause is.

P.S. I've never had any fish smelling burp issues when I use to take cod liver oil from the brand jamieson.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy thanks for posting that video. I will get my kids to do it with me


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 10, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> @YvetteWithJoy thanks for posting that video. I will get my kids to do it with me



Yay! I think you're going to love it. It was really fun.

I did it around 5:00 PM today and just let YouTube run video after video. I worked up a sweat in the FIRST video. I had a blast!!! I used to use hip hop dance fitness VHSs and DVDs, and it's crazy to me that I forgot how much I love to TRY to dance, and how great of a workout it is to try to learn a routine over and over and over and over. So then today I felt really good and happy and upbeat today during and after my exercising, and that's really good for my stress management and happiness levels, for lack of a better term.

#winning


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 10, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @long.hair.dont.care I haven't added the fish oil yet. I wanted to give my body a good 6 months before I added a new vitamin. I had just started Silica when I was thinking about it, so I decided to wait it out. I have to admit I am a little turned off because I keep reading reviews of customers burping alot after taking it and their burps smelling like fish  I will get some opinions of our members here though when I get close to the time I want to add them in.
> 
> Right now my current vitamins are:
> 
> ...



Here's the one I take. I can't deal with terrible tastes.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 10, 2017)

Guys, I really feel strongly in my spirit that taking the following vitamins is where I need to be:

Maximum Vibrance in my breakfast smoothies (contains every known nutrient, and I want the wheatgrass in it, in particular)
MegaFood Blood Builder (I'm anemic)
Hydrolized Marine Collagen by Certified Nutraceuticals (for skin, hair, and nails)

Garden of Life Cod Liver Oil in Lemon Mint (helps with uptake of collagen and has other great benefits)
However, GEESH, that's expensive. I already eat Paleo (organic, grass-fed, etc.) and that's not cheap.

I'm struggling with justifying the expense. I can cut back on 

hair product purchases (I'm just not really that into it after my go-all-out-and-purchase-to-solve-your-hair-problems experience last year). 
buying food for others, 
getting my toes done (I go very infrequently just so that my feet can stay smooth), 
random little shopping, and 
clothes shopping.
Still: I'm feeling a little . . . guilty? I'm scared to type up how much my supplements and food cost per month. But this is important at this stage of my life: Foregoing this is not a good idea. I'm so motivated NOT to spend money on hair products, I tell ya. I'm thinking about re-upping on my HG DevaCurl One Condition, purchasing The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian conditioner, and purchasing all sorts of sample bars from Chagrin Valley, and calling it a WRAP.

Help. Sniffle.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 11, 2017)

Yesterday's workout was a blast, and yesterday's detangling session was buttery-healthy-awesome good! I had ONE knot. ONE KNOT, ya'll!!!  Those are tears of joy!  

I discuss the details of the detangling session at the Updated Detangling Wisdom as of 2016 thread.

*Stress managment:*
I have a positive thought to share, which I heard today on the Osteen Sirius channel messae #613 which can be heard for free if you type the number in here https://www.joelosteen.com/Pages/WatchOnline.aspx

*The positive thought:*
It takes a mature person to be content in the valley as well as on the mountain top. NOTE: The message in its entirety was about being content and blooming where you're at instead of saying, "I'll be happy once I get there." Be happy now AND then. That's better.  Sometimes easier to say than do, methinks, but it's wisdom and I want to be there at that level. 

*Health:*
I clicked on a link from the OP in the Hair and Weight 2017 thread and thus tried the beginner's workout it mentioned.

I guess I'm intermediate? That workout was a little too simple and definitely didn't burn. So, I will check out the intermediate workout.

A good side-effect: At least the workout got me onto my husband's Total Gym knock-off, Weider Ultimate Bodyworks, rowing and doing squats. I prefer squats on this thing! Good to know! ​
*Hair:*
As I mentioned, I had an AWESOME detangling session. I posted all the details at the Updated Detangling Wisdom as of 2016 (or whatever the title is) thread. Hair is currently twisted up feeling oh, so buttery and soft, under my black SLAP.

When I get a chance, I will do a highly gelled, _shingled _wash-and-go that I've been excited to try to see if it will reduce/prevent tangling. 

Wish me luck! Lord above, please let a highly gelled, shingled wash-and-go hardly tangle and take only a super manageable amount of time!​


----------



## bydebra (Jan 11, 2017)

I'd like to join. I'm about mid-back length. My goal right now is waistlength, but hip-length would be lovely.

Regimen:

*I wear wash 'n go styles just about every day. I change it up with puffs or twists/twist/outs or dutch braids. I can't stand tension on my head, so I mostly wear my hair out. 

I co-wash almost daily. I deep condition when needed. I mostly finger-detangle, and I use a comb to detangle occasionally (maybe once a month).*

Exact goal length:

*hip-length*

Plans to help you achieve your goal:

*I take my moisture game very seriously, which is why I moisturize my hair frequently with water. My plan is to up my deep conditioning and to be sure to thoroughly detangle the back of my hair, which tangles more easily than the rest of my hair. That's really it. I keep it simple. *

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:

*None. *

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:

*Avoid mechanical damage from combs. No heat. 

My length as of November 2016 is in my signature.*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 11, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Guys, I really feel strongly in my spirit that taking the following vitamins is where I need to be:
> 
> Maximum Vibrance in my breakfast smoothies (contains every known nutrient, and I want the wheatgrass in it, in particular)
> MegaFood Blood Builder (I'm anemic)
> ...



@YvetteWithJoy 
What you consume goes towards your health & wellness. In my research, it can either nourish or deplete you. If you feel like it's nourishing you...keep at it and just look for ways in your budget to soften the cost. Seems like your list of things to cut back on is a great way to start. Next you can maybe get in to couponing, checking your grocery circular for the best deals and days to shop and try to buy your supplements/vitamins from places that have BOGO and stock up at that time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 11, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yesterday's workout was a blast, and yesterday's detangling session was buttery-healthy-awesome good! I had ONE knot. ONE KNOT, ya'll!!!  Those are tears of joy!
> 
> I discuss the details of the detangling session at the Updated Detangling Wisdom as of 2016 thread.
> 
> ...



This reminds me of a quote that Tracie Ellis Ross gave in an interview I read years ago.

"May the space between where I am and where I want to be inspire me". I remember her explaining that it's a way of honoring and enjoying where you are now yet still working towards a goal.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 11, 2017)

simplydebra said:


> I'd like to join. I'm about mid-back length. My goal right now is waistlength, but hip-length would be lovely.
> 
> Regimen:
> 
> ...



@simplydebra Hi-ya!   Welcome to the Challenge! I adore that quote by @Chicoro in your signature


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 11, 2017)

Somebody mention me? Hey @lulu97! Hey  @simplydebra! Okay, back to lurk mode in this wonderful thread.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 11, 2017)

OMG do I love this quote. Thanks for sharing!!!



lulu97 said:


> This reminds me of a quote that Tracie Ellis Ross gave in an interview I read years ago.
> 
> "May the space between where I am and where I want to be inspire me". I remember her explaining that it's a way of honoring and enjoying where you are now yet still working towards a goal.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 12, 2017)

*Hair:*
Still in twists, waiting for me to try the wash-and-go.
My plan:​

*Cleanse:* 22nd Century Natural Woman shampoo bar
*Liquid:* Chime's moisturizing spritz recipe with a tiny tweak
*Cream leave-in*: Soultanicals Cotton Candy Hair Fluff- Leave In Softerizer (I purchased it for the boys but will try it, too  )
*Oil:* jojoba oil
*Ends:* mixture of NetWurks custard and jojoba oil
*Edges and scalp:* NetWurks spray
*Style:* Highly gelled, shingled wash-and-go

*Health:*
I'm doing well.  I'm already down 1.5 pounds this week. I've kept to my exercise schedule and have eaten Paleo and taken my supplements (missed some iron on one day). I need to uptake my water intake.

Tomorrow is cardio, and I will likely do more of The Fitness Marshal videos (really love the videos, the joy in them, and the workout from them). I found another YouTube channel that looks great! Most of the videos look awesome, but I think I'm going to start with their Beginner's Playlist, working out by starting  to learn some or all of the following (one sample video included below):

Somebody
Don't Wanna Know
Just Girly Things
Pretty Girl Rock
Can't Stop the Feeling
Lifted
Don't Mind
My Jam
​


----------



## bydebra (Jan 12, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @simplydebra Hi-ya!   Welcome to the Challenge! I adore that quote by @Chicoro in your signature



Yes, I love it! It's from this video:  !


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 12, 2017)

Morning, ladies!  

How is everyone? How's your hair faring?

I did some healthy, Paleo-centric grocery shopping this morning! I also got salmon, coconut milk (to make my Paleo breakfast smoothies), apples, and more.

I had no idea they had riced cauliflower already prepared!!! Cool!: I won't have to worry about purchasing too many veggies and having them spoil/rot since these are frozen.   Also, somebody at some other mentioned that cherry juice made their skin gorgeous.  *grape/cherry juice may or may not have been purchased this morning as well*

I'm well-stocked, praise God.  He's been really good to me/us. I have healthy protein, leafy greens, healthy fats, fruits, and vegetables. Now to get back on my water intake!

Blessings, all!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2017)

I had a really light dinner. I made a cucumber, apple and cranberry salad with lime juice and chile.

My hair is nice and cozy under a slap cap. I didn't have the energy to work out today, but I will tomorrow.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 12, 2017)

*Hair: *
I did the wash-and-go. I need to remember how much I love washing my hair in twists and then gelling section by section as I untwist. SO MUCH better than trying to tackle my very dense hair unsectioned.  Results so far: I like it, but I like my twist-outs better.  I hope shingling and using lots of gel keeps the tangles at bay. I shall see!

Related:
DevaCurl had a sale!!! 

I bought a 32 oz. DevaCurl One Condition and a 12 oz. DevaCurl Arc Angel for a total of $47.96, no shipping fees. 

God is soooooooo good: I had just given away my Holy Grail DevaCurl Ultra Defining gel to my sister-in-law for my niecy's hair while I was visiting for the holiday vacation. I have always wanted to try the Arc Angel gel. 25% off is awesome!​*
Health/Fitness:*
Okay, so I am indeed a beginner! Today I confused myself and did strength training instead of cardio.  Oh well, I'll do my fitness dance stuff tomorrow and tag on the abs workout then. Anyhoo, today's "beginnger" strength training workout was no joke. I couldn't even really do a pull-up on my Iron Gym pull-up bar. I instead had to do them on hubby's Total Gym knock-off, the Weider Ultimate Body Works machine.

Ate healthy today, had supplements, still was low on water intake.

*Anti-stress / Stress Management:*

Faced a huge fear, and it turned out okay. God was really there.
The two Joel Osteen's messages I heard on Sirius this morning was oy, oy, oy RIGHT on time! One of them was message #637 "Choose Faith in Spite of the Facts," meaning in my own words: "When it looks challenging or not possible, know that God can do more than we can imagine. So ask in faith and then accept God's outcome, whatever it may be, in faith. But don't talk yourself out of victory from the jump, just because of how things look. Good sees things from a very different vantage point." The message can be heard here for free if you type the message number in: https://www.joelosteen.com/Pages/WatchOnline.aspx
Got my 2017 goals and related activities mapped out!!! Phew: Not having it done was giving me a little anxiety. I'm REALLY happy with the results.  Pic of yearly goals and daily check box list here at the That Girl 2017 thread: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/that-girl-2017-challenge.808113/page-5#post-23523713
Blessings all around, everyone!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 13, 2017)

Today was wash day!

Washed and DC'd with the Joico Moisture Recovery line.

Applied a small amount of Curl Junkie Beauticurls conditioner and roller set my mini braids to stretch them.



Sat under my hooded dryer for 1 hour.



Once dry, moisturized with Qhemet honey balm and put my hair in a french braid.



I'll keep it in a french braid for a week, take it down to moisturize then bun for another week.

I need to re-tighten the front of my hair but ion feel like it. It's looking like a mini fro up there. Maybe next wash day in 2 weeks.


----------



## assiyrabomb (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey ladies,

Just a brief check in. I'm still participating in the challenge. I'm drinking fruits and veggies about 3-4 times per week. I have also been protecting my ends. I took my braids on Sunday and wore a half-wig until today when I decided to wear my hair out. I have another hair appointment for braids next weekend so I'll wear my half wig until then. My braids should last through the end of February. I haven't exercised, however. I'm still thinking about joining the gym. Either way I'm going to start exercising even if I have to do it at home.


----------



## assiyrabomb (Jan 13, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Today was wash day!
> 
> Washed and DC'd with the Joico Moisture Recovery line.
> 
> ...



That looks lovely! I can't roller set my hair to save my life!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Today was wash day!
> 
> Washed and DC'd with the Joico Moisture Recovery line.
> 
> ...


With the ends curled they look so pretty.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi, all!

Just poppin' in to say hello! 

Hair is in a highly gelled puff. Ends seem fine!
I didn't exercise yesterday (time of the month). Perhaps I will on Sunday, but probably not today, either.

I found some really inspirational planner notepad pages that don't cost much but might be helpful in establishing the habit of drinking water, thinking positively, etc.

Links:
Daily planning notepad page: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/that-girl-2017-challenge.808113/page-5#post-23530275

Weekly planning notepad page: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ur-best-year-ever.807519/page-9#post-23530271


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 14, 2017)

assiyrabomb said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just a brief check in. I'm still participating in the challenge. I'm drinking fruits and veggies about 3-4 times per week. I have also been protecting my ends. I took my braids on Sunday and wore a half-wig until today when I decided to wear my hair out. I have another hair appointment for braids next weekend so I'll wear my half wig until then. My braids should last through the end of February. I haven't exercised, however. I'm still thinking about joining the gym. Either way I'm going to start exercising even if I have to do it at home.



@assiyrabomb Which half wig have you been wearing?

I exercise at home. It's where I'm most comfortable. My kids exercise with me as well sometimes. The oldest 2 don't play. They love to have me doing stuff their basketball/football coaches make them do. I be bout to pass out! 



assiyrabomb said:


> That looks lovely! I can't roller set my hair to save my life!



Thank you! Roller setting gets better with practice. I bet you would be a roller setting pro after a few attempts.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 14, 2017)

faithVA said:


> With the ends curled they look so pretty.



Thank you @faithVA I prefer them like that over the loose natural curls that most naturals do when wearing mini braids. It seems like that would leave the ends more prone to ssk's. 
You know I'm always thinking about preserving my ends. Ends makes inches!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 14, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> Just poppin' in to say hello!
> 
> ...



@YvetteWithJoy You sound like me! I hate hopping around and doing any type of cardio during that time of the month. I usually stick to stretching just to keep my muscles active. Plus stretching helps with cramping.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm making a big pot of cabbages today. Will chop up some smoked turkey sausage in there to give it a nice deep smokey flavor. The pot should last over the long holiday weekend for lunch.

Breakfast will be green smoothies.

Dinner is free fall. Gotta go grocery shopping to see what I'm feeling. I'll include a chicken salad one of those days though.

I'm in the same boat as @YvetteWithJoy so no cardio this week...just stretching and maybe a day or two of Pilates. 

My hair is already clean, stretched and will be hidden the entire week.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2017)

I had a chicken salad for lunch yesterday and I did 3 miles of intervals on the treadmill. It wore me out and I slept like a baby


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 14, 2017)

I might have to look at this inversion method that everyone is talking about. It's free and seems to be yielding results so why not?


----------



## beauti (Jan 14, 2017)

*I've been eating chicken Caesar salads past few days and drinking bamboo tea every morning. I need to find a great multivitamin.*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 14, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I've been eating chicken Caesar salads past few days and drinking bamboo tea every morning. I need to find a great multivitamin.*



Discipline! Nice. Please let me know which multivitamin you settle upon. I'm thinking of switching.

Also, be careful about Caesar salads: Most are SUPER high in calories, fat, cholesterol, etc. Yours might be different. Please do check it out: I'd hate for you to pack on weight and feel salads hurt or don't help. The croutons, dressing, cheese, etc. in a Caesar salad are typically problematic though tasty!!!


----------



## Daina (Jan 14, 2017)

Being very hair lazy...had a long emotional week, just got home from freezing in Chicago and my period started on the plane, yuck! I'm laying in the bed now and don't want to move let alone do my hair. Going to LCOB and suffer the consequences next week from not washing. Because my scalp is already annoyed with me will only use Xcel 21 every other day till next weekend. My emotions are all over hope it gets better after my cycle leaves.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 14, 2017)

quick updates: 


I finally cleaned out my fridge and refilled it with keto friendly options. Now, I can grab something quick without worrying about temptation.
I've decided to stop setting my hair. I liked the results, but it isn't practical with my 3x weekly bootcamp sessions.
I picked up senegal twists crochet hair, marley hair, and a new wig. The twists and marley hair is for when I bun my loose hair or two strand twists and want a big bun and to protect my ends.
I haven't been consistent with my vitamins, so now I set a phone alarm to remind me to take them.


----------



## beauti (Jan 14, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Discipline! Nice. Please let me know which multivitamin you settle upon. I'm thinking of switching.
> 
> Also, be careful about Caesar salads: Most are SUPER high in calories, fat, cholesterol, etc. Yours might be different. Please do check it out: I'd hate for you to pack on weight and feel salads hurt or don't help. The croutons, dressing, cheese, etc. in a Caesar salad are typically problematic though tasty!!!


@YvetteWithJoy *thank you sis! I give the dressing packets to my husband  but I do eat the croutons and cheese  Hey, it's better than the alternative dinner choices  I will do better next week.*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 14, 2017)

beauti said:


> @YvetteWithJoy *thank you sis! I give the dressing packets to my husband  but I do eat the croutons and cheese  Hey, it's better than the alternative dinner choices  I will do better next week.*



That makes PERFECT sense.  Cool! And  : It is indeed better than LOTS of other alternatives. I recently read that perfection is not required for success, but rather just putting in consistent, good effort. In other words, Caesar ON without the dressing! 

I can't seem to get my water intake good since we've returned from vacay. Any tips? Anyone? TIA!


----------



## trclemons (Jan 14, 2017)

*Mini-Challenge:*  I have been eating salads and hiding my hair, but I have done no exercising and that's a shame.
*
Pre-poo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz & Zipporah Beauty Sweet Orange Shea Cocoa Moist on ends.
*DC'd *for an hour under the heat cap with Tukka La Moka.
*CW'd* with Verbena & HydroQuench Banana Strawberry.
*Reconstructed* with Kenya Moore Growth Repair & Hair Yum Pink Sugar Protein.
*Rinsed Out* Koils By Nature ACV Hair Growth & SSI Avocado.
*LCOB'd* with Ion Damage Solution, Keravada Crème Brulee, Over the Top Growth Elixir on scalp, Cream & Coco Green Apple on length & Mission Condition Whipped Shea on ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 15, 2017)

I won't have time to wash my hair until Tuesday evening. I can't  believe it has been almost 3 weeks since last wash day. 

My eating was on point yesterday. I don't have much of an appetite, but I'll be sure to load up on veggies and fruit.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 15, 2017)

Decided to stop being lazy and re-tighten the front of my hair. I just couldn't bring myself to keep them small though. In the process of converting these mini braids into much bigger braids so I can keep up with all this growth I'm getting. 

Also I have a new hair goal. 

http://public.fotki.com/Herlucidsky/my-natural-hair-/2016-february-decem/?view=roll#10

A member posted her a while ago, but at the time I wasn't interested in growing past hip (I was transitioning) so I just kinda bypassed her. But now...her hair is my goal.


----------



## beauti (Jan 15, 2017)

*Her hair is beautiful! I've had her fotki saved for years for inspiration.*


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 15, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Decided to stop being lazy and re-tighten the front of my hair. I just couldn't bring myself to keep them small though. In the process of converting these mini braids into much bigger braids so I can keep up with all this growth I'm getting.
> 
> Also I have a new hair goal.
> 
> ...



I've been following her since my transition. Her hair is my goal too.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 15, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Decided to stop being lazy and re-tighten the front of my hair. I just couldn't bring myself to keep them small though. In the process of converting these mini braids into much bigger braids so I can keep up with all this growth I'm getting.
> 
> Also I have a new hair goal.
> 
> ...


Lawd Hammercy!  I can't Breathe!

This Unicorn is below Booty-Cheek's Crack...

Absolutely Bea-u-ti-ful head of hair!

@Chicoro, have you seen this?

@lulu97, does she have a Tube of You channel?


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 16, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Lawd Hammercy!  I can't Breathe!
> 
> This Unicorn is below Booty-Cheek's Crack...
> 
> ...



@MileHighDiva,
Yes, this is my Fotki buddy! She and I interact every week almost. She encourages me and supports me as I do her.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 16, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Her hair is beautiful! I've had her fotki saved for years for inspiration.*





Nightingale said:


> I've been following her since my transition. Her hair is my goal too.





MileHighDiva said:


> Lawd Hammercy!  I can't Breathe!
> 
> This Unicorn is below Booty-Cheek's Crack...
> 
> ...



I mean...isn't she just lovely?! Her hair, her outlook, how sweet she is, how she is active and takes the time to go back and forth answering questions on fotki?!!! Beautiful hair and spirit to match it! Just like @Chicoro (My other hair )
The ladies I pick for my goals not only need to have length but a kind spirit too! 

@MileHighDiva I was able to find one video through her fotki. 

http://video.fotki.com/Herlucidsky/

It's super old though from her transitioning days.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 16, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I mean...isn't she just lovely?! Her hair, her outlook, how sweet she is, how she is active and takes the time to go back and forth answering questions on fotki?!!! Beautiful hair and spirit to match it! Just like @Chicoro (My other hair )
> The ladies I pick for my goals not only need to have length but a kind spirit too!
> 
> @MileHighDiva I was able to find one video through her fotki.
> ...



I sooooooooo feel you on the kind spirit thing, @LuLu. 

Hi, all! 

Update:

*Health/fitness:*

After a week, I'm down 4 pounds and 1 inch around my waist. Woot.​
Tonight I did some prep for the upcoming week: I made some 7-day Cabbage Soup diet soup (see recipe at the end of this Divas Can Cook webpage). All week long I will scoop a cup out and add some kind of protein to it: turkey, chicken, sausage, salmon, etc. This will make compliance with Paleo a breeze this week: Smoothies or omelets for breakfast typically; hamburgers or sandwiches or soup or sweet potato hash or salads for lunch/dinner typically.​
NOTE: I recruited my oldest to help me make the cabbage soup. It made cooking it slow going, but it was so much fun. We got math in there (measurements, conversions, fractions [1/2 a teaspoon verses 1 teaspoon]), reading in there, etc. 

(Photo enlarges upon click.)
​*Stress:*
Everything is prepped for tomorrow morning. Doing so is caring enough about myself to create a peaceful morning tomorrow instead of leaving lots to do in the finite hour I have in the morning. All lunches are made, all clothes are prepped, all bags are prepped. So, tomorrow morning, I can just wake up, have an intimate talk with the Creator, look over my planner, say affirmations as I exercise, shower, do makeup, get dressed, have my detox drink, and drive my oldest to his grandparents . . . all with no stress looking for and ironing clothes, trying to hurry up and make lunches, looking around the house for items that go in people's bags, etc.  Muuuuuuuuch better.  Woooo saaaa. ​*Hair:*
Hair is uber-moisturized! Either Chime's moisturizing spritz or the Soultanicals Softerizer . . . or the combo . . . is giving me moisture for DAYS.​


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 17, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy Awwww he's so Cute!!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 17, 2017)

I have come to the sad realization that I have 0 control when it comes to chocolate. 

So I'm putting myself on a chocolate/sweets ban until Valentine's Day! I will kick this habit and go back to just indulging on special occasions only...or I'm shole gonna try!  

Hair is good. I converted the mini braids in the front into 6 jumbo box braids. I'll work on the crown after next wash day. Taking my time as usual to avoid rushing/breakage. My goal is to do a section after each wash day. Crown is up next, then section by the ears, and I'll finish up with the nape.

Regimen will be the same. Washing, deep conditioning and rollersetting to stretch every 2 weeks. But now I can add an individual braid to a single roller. Maybe I'll test out my french rollers on the braids since they have more air flow.  I'll also be in the testing phase to see how long the braids can last and withstand wash days without taking them down. I'm thinking since they are bigger, they wont last a full 6-8 weeks like my mini braids. But I'll be happy to get 4 with the perimeter and 6 with the inside braids. I'll keep you guys updated and maybe will have the testing phase over by springtime.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 19, 2017)

I found another "Unicorn" with below booty cheek hair.


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 19, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> I found another "Unicorn" with below booty cheek hair.



I just _love _when we kill the stereotypes. This is part of the reason I want my hair down to booty crack.  Call me vain or petty, but it gives me some satisfaction proving those haters wrong.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 19, 2017)

Had a few items come back in stock that I had been waiting on so it was only right to do some shopping 

From Swanson's:
 

Curlmart:

 

And while I was in a spending mood, I picked up from TJ Maxx since I was completely out:

 

One of my Qhemet moisturizers is almost done (Amla Cream) but I have the honey balm and the Burdock cream still in rotation to get through before I go shopping again.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 19, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> I found another "Unicorn" with below booty cheek hair.


----------



## immy (Jan 19, 2017)

@lulu97, what effects do you get from the bamboo? and how much do you take?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 19, 2017)

immy said:


> @lulu97, what effects do you get from the bamboo? and how much do you take?


I take one bamboo capsule nightly as part of my pm supplements.  This is the one supplement, regarding hair and beauty that I will never be without.

When I started taking bamboo extract, my hair bulbs became visibly bigger, when viewing my shedded hair, 

Lita, the member that recommended them to me takes two capsules a day.  She has lovely long luscious locks of hair.

Occassionally, I drink the tea when I have it on hand.

I'd advise one capsule nightly based on my experience.  Bamboo does its work while you're sleep.


----------



## immy (Jan 19, 2017)

@MileHighDiva, thank you.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 19, 2017)

immy said:


> @lulu97, what effects do you get from the bamboo? and how much do you take?



@immy I haven't started these particular ones yet...I will start in the spring. Right now I'm taking horsetail silicia (1000 mg) which really only equates to around 7% silica whereas the bamboo is 300 mg but equates to around 70 % silicia. Since I've been taking the horsetail version, my skin is noticeably brighter as well as my nails. The color is super white...it almost looks like I have french tips...and they are hard as rocks. I can only imagine what great benefits I'll get once I switch over to the bamboo version. I'm hoping to get some of the same benefits as @MileHighDiva 
I chose this particular brand because I saw she took them! LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 19, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> I take one bamboo capsule nightly as part of my pm supplements.  This is the one supplement, regarding hair and beauty that I will never be without.
> 
> When I started taking bamboo extract, my hair bulbs became visibly bigger, when viewing my shedded hair,
> 
> ...



*Grabs pen and paper to take notes*


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 19, 2017)

@MileHighDiva Hey do you think that bamboo is better than OptiMSM? I debated about this a few times since their benefits are similar. Didn't do enough research though.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 19, 2017)

SweetestChick said:


> @MileHighDiva Hey do you think that bamboo is better than OptiMSM? I debated about this a few times since their benefits are similar. Didn't do enough research though.


Uber doses of MSM orally and/or topically make me shed excessively. So, I get my sulphur organically in my everyday diet. 

However, a lot of ladies have success with it.  Try it and report back with your results.


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 19, 2017)

@MileHighDiva I am actually taking OptiMSM now lol. Hmm the worst I noticed was these annoying little headaches (other than the several pimples from initial detox). They reminded me of the ones you get from too tight braids. But that didn't happen till I was regularly taking 6000 mgs daily. I heard up to 10,000 can be taken safely. I didn't realize the headaches were from the MSM for a few days until I experimented and dropped the dosage back to 4500. The headaches eased up then disappeared afterwards.

As far as hair results: I guess it's helped with shedding but I don't think it did much for increased growth. It's supposed to prolong the growth stage but can't comment on that. I did notice better joint mobility (my knees got jacked up several times as a youngin lol so now I'm paying for it even though I'm nowhere near old) quicker muscle recovery after exercising and nicer skin. HTH


----------



## Daina (Jan 20, 2017)

@SweetestChick, @MileHighDiva, @lulu97, I also take a bamboo extract and 2nd the benefits. I drink the tea several days a week and take the Beautifully Bamboo supplements. I tried taking MSM but could never go beyond 2,000 mg. I am in the unfortunate group where it causes problems with my cycle. My cycle stayed on for 6 weeks straight when I went higher than 2K mg. Being anemic it was just more than my system could bear. I only take 1,000 mg a day now because I want to get some of the joint benefit.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 21, 2017)

Daina said:


> @SweetestChick, @MileHighDiva, @lulu97, I also take a bamboo extract and 2nd the benefits. I drink the tea several days a week and take the Beautifully Bamboo supplements. I tried taking MSM but could never go beyond 2,000 mg. I am in the unfortunate group where it causes problems with my cycle. My cycle stayed on for 6 weeks straight when I went higher than 2K mg. Being anemic it was just more than my system could bear. I only take 1,000 mg a day now because I want to get some of the joint benefit.



@Daina I had a weird experience with taking MSM on its own. I can tolerate it just fine in my HSN vitamins (which has 1000 mg). Well when I ran out of my HSN vitamins, I decided to just take MSM on its own since I saw a bottle at Trader Joe's. I figured since it was the same dosage as what was in my HSN vitamins, it would be fine. Well I had nightmares every single day I took it. I was like oh heyal to the nall!
I chucked the bottle in the trash after about 3 days.


I can handle it it my usual HSN vitamin though. Maybe since there are other vitamins in there to balance it out? IDK


----------



## Daina (Jan 21, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Daina I had a weird experience with taking MSM on its own. I can tolerate it just fine in my HSN vitamins (which has 1000 mg). Well when I ran out of my HSN vitamins, I decided to just take MSM on its own since I saw a bottle at Trader Joe's. I figured since it was the same dosage as what was in my HSN vitamins, it would be fine. Well I had nightmares every single day I took it. I was like oh heyal to the nall!
> I chucked the bottle in the trash after about 3 days.
> 
> 
> I can handle it it my usual HSN vitamin though. Maybe since there are other vitamins in there to balance it out? IDK



@lulu97, I have heard several people complain of nightmares and really weird vivid dreams when taking MSM.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 21, 2017)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, I have heard several people complain of nightmares and really weird vivid dreams when taking MSM.



*Raises hand

I would have vivid nightmares. Man, I woke up one night in a cold sweat. Gaining a few inches ain't worth fighting no demons every other night. I ain't took MSM since...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 21, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Daina I had a weird experience with taking MSM on its own. I can tolerate it just fine in my HSN vitamins (which has 1000 mg). Well when I ran out of my HSN vitamins, I decided to just take MSM on its own since I saw a bottle at Trader Joe's. I figured since it was the same dosage as what was in my HSN vitamins, it would be fine. Well I had nightmares every single day I took it. I was like oh heyal to the nall!
> I chucked the bottle in the trash after about 3 days.
> 
> I can handle it it my usual HSN vitamin though. Maybe since there are other vitamins in there to balance it out? IDK





Daina said:


> @lulu97, I have heard several people complain of nightmares and really weird vivid dreams when taking MSM.





AgeinATL said:


> *Raises hand
> 
> I would have vivid nightmares. Man, I woke up one night in a cold sweat. Gaining a few inches ain't worth fighting no demons every other night. I ain't took MSM since...



Okay, you guys got me side-eyeing my unused jar of MSM like . I was going to put it in my hair products and take some, but now . . . I'm scurred!


----------



## SweetestChick (Jan 21, 2017)

Lol @YvetteWithJoy  Wow y'all are scaring people now. Well I guess I count myself lucky this nightmare prob hasn't happened to me.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 22, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Okay, you guys got me side-eyeing my unused jar of MSM like . I was going to put it in my hair products and take some, but now . . . I'm scurred!
> 
> View attachment 386457



@YvetteWithJoy I think you should still try it and test out how your body reacts...maybe just start at a low dosage and work your way up.

I still take 1000 mg of MSM as it's already inside my Hair, Skin & Nails vitamins. I just don't take it on its own.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 22, 2017)

I have used MSM for years. It has been fine for me and my allergies. Now, melatonin, that stuff gave me nightmares, no matter how small the dose was. I tried it for 2 months, no dice.


----------



## Napp (Jan 22, 2017)

*1. I am healthy. my blood work is normal. I had gained a lot of weight due to medications and now have lost 40 lbs. I have also reversed my pre diabetes. I had to change up my lifestyle and I'm taking it day by day.

2.  I had to cut some things from my life since my mother is very Ill. I'm still stressed but I was doing the most and it was lowering the quality of my life.

3. I eat better. I have been meal prepping which is helping me and I stay away from sugary drinks for the most part. I occasionally have low calorie iced tea.*


Now on to the fun stuff:

Current length:







I would say I'm at the 5 line and slightly below APL

Regimen: wash, condition/deep treat, and style in wash n go once a week. keratin treatment on the roots every 4 to 6 months.

Exact goal length: Tailbone length

Plans to help you achieve your goal: keep a simple low manipulation regimen. I only mess with my hair on wash day.

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking: multivitamin

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy: oil ends on wash day

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:

dusting 1/4 inch every 4 months


Top 10 products:
Vitale pro shampoo, conditioner, reconstructor, super conditioner, mystic oil
Wet line xtreme gel
Paul Mitchell the conditioner

I'm still figuring out the rest


----------



## trclemons (Jan 23, 2017)

*Pre-poo'd *overnight with AVJ spritz & Ojon Damage Reverse.
*DC'd *for an hour under the heat cap with CC's Natural ButterCreme.
*Reconstructed* with Kenya Moore Growth Repair & Hair Yum Pink Sugar Protein.
*Rinsed Out* Koils By Nature ACV Hair Growth & SSI Avocado.
*LCOB'd* with Ion Damage Solution, Keravada Crème Brulee, Over the Top Growth Elixir on scalp, Cream & Coco Green Apple on length & Mission Condition Whipped Shea on ends.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 23, 2017)

Update:

Ran into a slight setback a couple of weeks ago while trying out a new twisting method. It caused my strands to tangle severely. Almost looked like half-locs 
Ended up having to rip tangles out 
A couple days after the ripped ends started to feel dry so I gave myself a trim all over. It was only about half an inch and I haven't trimmed in a long time so I dont feel too bad about it.
Also, trying out wash-and-go. Day 2 seems to be the furthest I can go before all my curls begin to tangle.
Detangling after a wash-and-go only takes about 5 minutes thanks to my new finger combing technique


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 23, 2017)

mayoo said:


> Update:
> 
> Ran into a slight setback a couple of weeks ago while trying out a new twisting method. It caused my strands to tangle severely. Almost looked like half-locs
> Ended up having to rip tangles out
> ...



Good, deal, @mayoo. If you don't mind and have the time, will you share your new finger combing technique at the Detangling Wisdom thread: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/detangling-updated-collective-wisdom-as-of-2016.796885/?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 23, 2017)

Heyyyyy, everybody! Hope everyone is doing well! Welcome, new folks! 

Brief update:

Health:

I am down 1.5 inches around my tummy.  Unfortunately, I am down 0.5 inches in my bust, and I don't have bust to spare!
I have not been sleeping regular hours, and that's not good: I've been staying up too many hours, then having to make up the time with 10-hour sleeps. Not good. Will try to do better this week.
I have eaten VERY healthy, but I have had 3 serious binge sessions while writing. I had some Doritos and cookies. I can avoid this if I purchase dark chocolate covered almonds. I really hate that cookies and Doritos are in the house for my oldest's lunch.
Hair:
I cleansed with 22nd Century Natural Woman's poo bar. I DC'd with DevaCurl Decadence One Condition. Hair is in 13 twists. I will try the DevaCurl B'Leave-in and Arc AnGEL for the first time today and see how that wash-and-go fares.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 23, 2017)

Napp said:


> *1. I am healthy. my blood work is normal. I had gained a lot of weight due to medications and now have lost 40 lbs. I have also reversed my pre diabetes. I had to change up my lifestyle and I'm taking it day by day.
> 
> 2.  I had to cut some things from my life since my mother is very Ill. I'm still stressed but I was doing the most and it was lowering the quality of my life.
> 
> ...



@Napp Welcome and Congrats on the weight loss! 40 pounds is a great accomplishment.

for your mom.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 23, 2017)

I've been tired of cold smoothies so I've up'd my salads to get me over this hump.

My hormones are all over the place. Don't know why or how...but everything is either pissing me off to the 10th power or making me extremely happy. My body just feels off. Probably going through sugar withdrawals....

I've been stretching and doing Pilates almost daily. I'll get a round of cardio in before the week is out.

Hair:
Operation convert mini braids into bigger braids complete.

I ended up with around 20 braids. I did wash them already because my hair just felt weighed down and product-y. They survived their first wash session. Woo-hoo!

After washing: I didn't feel like stretching them with rollers and sitting under the dryer, but I knew I wanted to stretch them nonetheless. So I took a tip from @MileHighDiva favorite Youtuber and stretched with Bantu knots. Worked pretty good! I like this much better than roller setting and having to extend my wash day by spending an hour under the dryer.





Wrapped them with my silk scarf and left them in overnight.

The next day:


And of course, I pulled them all back into one big braid with the tail rolled and tucked under. I'll leave this in for a week.


----------



## JoyBelle (Jan 23, 2017)

*1. Visit your doctor. Request a physical and blood work. Find out areas where you are deficient and address them. If you have had blood work done in 2016 and already know your stats...cool beans. Skip ahead.*
I have quite a bit of work to do in this area.  I am using food and herbal medicine to address my issues.  Went to the traditional doctor for blood work last week.  Will see an herbalist this week. 

*2. Reduce your stress. If there are areas in your life that are causing you to be stressed out...work on it.*
I need all the help I can get in this arena!

*3. Improve your diet and water intake. Make sure you are getting sufficient amounts of protein and lots of leafy greens.  *
I really need to work on the water piece!  I do ok on the food front. 


*****************************

Now on to the fun stuff:

This is an open, year round challenge. Anyone, any length at any time may join. To join please commit to the initial 3 rules and state the following:

Current length:
(Pictures are encouraged but not required)

Regimen:
Protective style in braids or twists, DC with every wash, minimum weekly scalp massage, hot oil treatments weekly
-Chunky braids or twists I redo weekly - If my hair is in a chunky style I may also add a homemade masque to hair - honey & banana; avocado, coconut oil, and oat or rice water and so on
-Medium braids or twists I redo every 2-3 weeks but still wash weekly then bantu knot 
-Mini braids or twists I redo every 6 weeks, wash weekly then rod or roller set
Heat 2-3 times a year

Exact goal length:
Tension blow dried hair at waist length without being pulled down. I'm not sure how long that will actually be. 

Plans to help you achieve your goal:
Protective style, low manipulation, keep hair moisturized, keep scalp clean, healthy eating, exercise

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:
Whole foods (WF) amino essentials - 3x weekly post resistance/weight lifting
NeoCell Super collagen       
365 Adult multi with iron
WF thyroid complete
WF Hair, skin and nails with MSM
Flora enzyme blend
Megafood blood builder

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:
Sealing nightly with shea butter or castor oil

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
(I suggest you start off with a 1/4 inch dusting. Going forward, trim the same amount every 6 months. We will be working a lot on our ends during this challenge, so I plan on keeping them in tip top shape)
I still need to do this...  I haven't cut my hair since the last time I mentioned it in the grow it long challenge... 

Top 10 products:
1. Silicon Mix
2. NuNaat Intensive hair mask
3. S curl Curl Activator
4. Sesa herbal hair oil
5. Wild growth hair oil
6. ORS Girls Moisture Rich Conditioner (I use as leave-in)
7. Xtreme Wetline Gel
8. Castor oil
9. Shea Butter
10. Hask Charcoal Shampoo
*****************************

We will be having mini 6 month challenges to keep the thread interesting and engaging. A check in will be due after each one is complete.


----------



## JoyBelle (Jan 23, 2017)

Photos from last night:  I started off with an oil treatment then DC'd and cleansed my hair. I let it dry in 6 braids then layered my products and converted to about 26 medium sized braids which I plan to bun and keep in for 2-3 weeks.

ETA: I'm starting the challenge at a solid MBL!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 23, 2017)

JoyBelle said:


> Photos from last night:  I started off with an oil treatment then DC'd and cleansed my hair. I let it dry in 6 braids then layered my products and converted to about 26 medium sized braids which I plan to bun and keep in for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> ETA: I'm starting the challenge at a solid MBL!



Wooo, everyone's pics are so inspirational. 

Any 4a ladies at MBL or beyond? I'm fishing for encouragement: My 4a hair is soooooooo coily. It's a lot, taking are of it, because of how coily it is. Detangling is sumpin serious. SHRINKAGE is SER-I-OUS!!!


----------



## JoyBelle (Jan 25, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wooo, everyone's pics are so inspirational.
> 
> Any 4a ladies at MBL or beyond? I'm fishing for encouragement: My 4a hair is soooooooo coily. It's a lot, taking are of it, because of how coily it is. Detangling is sumpin serious. SHRINKAGE is SER-I-OUS!!!



Thank you @YvetteWithJoy !   I think my hair is more 5A or 5Z... But here is what works for me: 

I generally will wash in sections.  Sometimes I wash my hair as a single unit, finger detangling in the shower, but this is only if I am wet bunning for a long time 2-4 weeks straight.  More often, I want to minimize shrinkage. I let the hair dry in 4-6 sections for about 30 min then I put on my products.  No matter what, I follow with shea butter.  This weighs my hair down so it has a bit of length when/if I take my braids or twists down. If I want to minimize shrinkage, Shea Butter is a must for my hair.  

I will sometimes use heavy oiling to keep my ends healthy.  I have to bun if I do this because I don't want to ruin clothes...  More often than not, my hair is in a low manipulation protective style: chunky twists in a bun, braids in a top knot.


----------



## JoyBelle (Jan 25, 2017)

Lately, I've been getting inspiration from Naturally_Nica on YT https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC4zR_mcYO2rk9vqccL1cZLA  I  Her and her hair!! She's in the pic below.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 25, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wooo, everyone's pics are so inspirational.
> 
> Any 4a ladies at MBL or beyond? I'm fishing for encouragement: My 4a hair is soooooooo coily. It's a lot, taking are of it, because of how coily it is. Detangling is sumpin serious. SHRINKAGE is SER-I-OUS!!!



Don't know if this counts but here's some pics of my hair before I cut it .I'm also 4a(with some 4b) with verryyyy coily strands. Even when I was hip length my wet twists were only like an inch longer than they were when I was bsl


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 27, 2017)

JoyBelle said:


> *1. Visit your doctor. Request a physical and blood work. Find out areas where you are deficient and address them. If you have had blood work done in 2016 and already know your stats...cool beans. Skip ahead.*
> I have quite a bit of work to do in this area.  I am using food and herbal medicine to address my issues.  Went to the traditional doctor for blood work last week.  Will see an herbalist this week.
> 
> *2. Reduce your stress. If there are areas in your life that are causing you to be stressed out...work on it.*
> ...



Welcome to the challenge @JoyBelle I see you like braids in your regimen just as much as I do. I've been playing around with them since this past summer and they have slid on up in my regimen permanently.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 27, 2017)

I've been taking advantage of this nice weather and taking the little one on stroller walks to the park daily. Yesterday we walked almost 3 miles and would you know that child did not want to get out the stroller when we got home?! Talmbout "nooooo mommy fassa fassa (faster)" Mind you, our neighborhood is full of hills and slopes so ya girl was winded. So I've definitely got my cardio in this week.

How are you Ladies doing on the mini challenge? For all the new challengers, we do 3 month long mini challenges throughout the year. If you would like to join in, the first one is listed in the OP. I'll keep listing the mini challenges there so we can keep up with them.

Hope you Ladies have a fab weekend! I'm about to binge watch the 3 part New Edition special then contemplate on what I want to eat for my cheat meal tomorrow.


----------



## brg240 (Jan 27, 2017)

So my hair has been _extremely_ matted since december but I'd been so busy between work/family I couldn't devote days to detangling it. So I'd just wash and deep condition the best I could.
 Sigh anyway this past weekend I finally finished.  It took me like 2 weeks.
So I think all my stats and plans have to wait as I figure out my regimen going forward but I have til june.

Anyway I did a length check for the first time in a long time. Longest length is an inch away from tbl. Im going to trim this weekend but I'm not sure how much.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jan 29, 2017)

Current length: My current length is full DSL (1in from MBL)

Regimen: I am going to try and rock mini 2 strand twist because they are sooooo cut and easy! And Wigging it when I can!

Exact goal length: My goal length is TBL in 2018

Plans to help you achieve your goal: PROTECTIVE STYLES DAILY, great moisture, working on my length retention, and vitamins

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking: I think I will be using Hairfinity for 2 to 3 months. (maybe)

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy: Im only going to dust. And kerp my ends tucked and moisturized and sealed. 

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
A lightdust as needed.

Top 10 products: Please note these are the products that you intend on using the duration of the challenge. So list your tried and true. Yes you are allowed to use other products but I want to know your foundation products. The ones that are going to rock with you to hip length and beyond.
Ive listed before but need to reevaluate it. O will edit at a later date.
My hair now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 29, 2017)

I've been sick all weekend but for a good reason... 

Anyway. Gave away my SM Manuka Honey stuff to my oldest son. The smell of it makes me even more nauseous 

Also gifted my sister all but 2 bottles of the NW21 spray. Its safe to say my journey with that is over. When I converted my mini braids to bigger braids, my longest layer was past TBL. So the NW spray has served its purpose. I'll save the other 2 bottles just in case I lose my edges again like I did after my last pregnancy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 29, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I've been sick all weekend but for a good reason...
> 
> Anyway. Gave away my SM Manuka Honey stuff to my oldest son. The smell of it makes me even more nauseous
> 
> Also gifted my sister all but 2 bottles of the NW21 spray. Its safe to say my journey with that is over. When I converted my mini braids to bigger braids, my longest layer was past TBL. So the NW spray has served its purpose. I'll save the other 2 bottles just in case I lose my edges again like I did after my last pregnancy.



What?!?? Did I miss this before? Congratulations!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 29, 2017)

@lulu97
 I'm going to be an e-Auntie all over again, 

OT: have you heard from babygrowth?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 29, 2017)

@lulu97


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 29, 2017)

@NCHairDiva 
You're already MBL! Claim it, Lady!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 29, 2017)

Congratulations! @lulu97


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 29, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What?!?? Did I miss this before? Congratulations!!!



Thank you Sis! No I never talked about it here so you didn't miss the news. 



MileHighDiva said:


> @lulu97
> I'm going to be an e-Auntie all over again,
> 
> OT: have you heard from babygrowth?



Thank you Sis! I haven't heard from @Babygrowth in a long while. I hope everything is well. I miss her! 



flyygirlll2 said:


> @lulu97





AbsyBlvd said:


> Congratulations! @lulu97



Thank you Sis! @flyygirlll2 @AbsyBlvd


----------



## beauti (Jan 29, 2017)

*Wow @lulu97 congrats!*


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 29, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I've been sick all weekend but for a good reason...
> 
> Anyway. Gave away my SM Manuka Honey stuff to my oldest son. *The smell of it makes me even more nauseous*
> 
> Also gifted my sister all but 2 bottles of the NW21 spray. Its safe to say my journey with that is over. When I converted my mini braids to bigger braids, my longest layer was past TBL. So the NW spray has served its purpose. I'll save the other 2 bottles just in case I lose my edges again like I did after my last pregnancy.



I read that and already knew! Congrats to you!!


----------



## Guinan (Jan 29, 2017)

awww Congrats @lulu97 !!! Praying for a healthy and smooth pregnancy. Are you hoping for a boy or girl?


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 29, 2017)

Congratulations, @lulu97 !!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 29, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Wow @lulu97 congrats!*



@beauti Thank you Sis 



AgeinATL said:


> I read that and already knew! Congrats to you!!



@AgeinATL Once my favorite aromatherapy scents and home fragrance stuff had me dry heaving on the verge of losing my breakfast...I knew what time it was! LOL



pelohello said:


> awww Congrats @lulu97 !!! Praying for a healthy and smooth pregnancy. Are you hoping for a boy or girl?



@pelohello I'm secretly hoping for both...boy and girl twins. 
Good news is I'll find out all that pretty soon...once my blood work comes back. Everything is so advanced now! LOL




Nightingale said:


> Congratulations, @lulu97 !!!



Thank you Sis @Nightingale


----------



## JoyBelle (Jan 29, 2017)

@lulu97  Congratulations!!  sending you positive energy for a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you so much. I dont feel like MBL... LMAO I cant wait until its noticeable!!!
Amazing CONGRATULATIONS to you @lulu97


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jan 30, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I've been sick all weekend but for a good reason...
> 
> Anyway. Gave away my SM Manuka Honey stuff to my oldest son. The smell of it makes me even more nauseous
> 
> Also gifted my sister all but 2 bottles of the NW21 spray. Its safe to say my journey with that is over. When I converted my mini braids to bigger braids, my longest layer was past TBL. So the NW spray has served its purpose. I'll save the other 2 bottles just in case I lose my edges again like I did after my last pregnancy.



Congratulations @lulu97 !!

I've been battling what I thought was a cold for the past couple of weeks. It got really bad last week so I went to the doctor a few days ago and found out that I have bronchitis . Most of the symptoms have gone away, except for the coughing. But unfortunately I've been slacking on my hair, smoothies and exercise routines and as a result I feel like my hair growth has been slower than usual this month. Last weekend I went to the snow and didn't want my hair out in the cold and wind, so I had it braided under a half-wig. And then I pretty much kept my hair in the braids the whole week because I was sick and didn't feel like dealing with it. I probably should have moisturized my hair more while it was in the braids. Right now I'm sitting under the dryer with the Shea Moisture High Porosity mask on my hair. I'm going to get back on track this week.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 30, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I've been sick all weekend but for a good reason...
> 
> Anyway. Gave away my SM Manuka Honey stuff to my oldest son. The smell of it makes me even more nauseous
> 
> Also gifted my sister all but 2 bottles of the NW21 spray. Its safe to say my journey with that is over. When I converted my mini braids to bigger braids, my longest layer was past TBL. So the NW spray has served its purpose. I'll save the other 2 bottles just in case I lose my edges again like I did after my last pregnancy.



Coming out of lurking to say Congratulations @lulu97! I'm soooo happy for you!


----------



## bemajor (Jan 30, 2017)

what is NW21 spray?


----------



## JoyBelle (Jan 30, 2017)

bemajor said:


> what is NW21 spray?


I think it is the new Surge 14 - NetWurks Xcel 21.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 30, 2017)

@JoyBelle @Noelle01 @NCHairDiva Thank you so much. You guys really know how to make a girl feel special. 



Fotchygirl said:


> Coming out of lurking to say Congratulations @lulu97! I'm soooo happy for you!



Hey Sis @Fotchygirl  Thank you for popping in! It really means a lot! I remember us being pregnant together a few years ago. How's your DS?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 30, 2017)

bemajor said:


> what is NW21 spray?



It's a growth spray that you spray on your scalp to help accelerate hair growth. Here's the link to the thread:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/do-you-remember-surge-14-hair-revitalizer.796667/


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 31, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @JoyBelle @Noelle01 @NCHairDiva Thank you so much. You guys really know how to make a girl feel special.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sis @Fotchygirl  Thank you for popping in! It really means a lot! I remember us being pregnant together a few years ago. How's your DS?


Hi @lulu97 my DS is fine. He is 2 years old now and we trying to potty train him. I will try for my 3rd one next year and hopefully we can both have girls this time around.


----------



## Daina (Jan 31, 2017)

@lulu97, congrats mama!  Praying for a healthy stress free pregnancy!  Yes technology has come a long way...when I had DS 2 years ago I knew by 14 weeks via a blood test what I was having.  My "advanced maternal age" as they called it was the reason I got the test done.  I was secretly hoping for a girl but wouldn't trade my ride or die sons for the world!


----------



## Daina (Jan 31, 2017)

@Noelle01, hope you feel better soon!  I had bronchitis back in November and my cough was the last thing to get better, I didn't completely stop coughing until almost the end of December.  It was a good 4 weeks after my other symptoms stopped which were helped by the antibiotics before the coughing stopped it was terrible.  Drinking lots of warm tea helped along with an arsenal of cough drops.


----------



## Daina (Jan 31, 2017)

@Fotchygirl, if you break the code and potty training takes pass some secrets to me...I attempted to do boot camp potty training for the 2 weeks I was off between Christmas and New Year's and it was an epic fail!  He would sit on the potty, even read while on the potty but would NEVER go!  The one time he told me he went number 2, he actually had put chips in the bottom of the potty - that's when I gave up.  Didn't have these issues with my son that is 14, he was completely day trained by 2 and night trained by 2.5 years.  This new little joker I got ain't having it, he like Gurl Bye!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jan 31, 2017)

Daina said:


> @Noelle01, hope you feel better soon!  I had bronchitis back in November and my cough was the last thing to get better, I didn't completely stop coughing until almost the end of December.  It was a good 4 weeks after my other symptoms stopped which were helped by the antibiotics before the coughing stopped it was terrible.  Drinking lots of warm tea helped along with an arsenal of cough drops.



Thanks! Yeah aside from the coughing, all the other symptoms have cleared up thanks to the antibiotics. I was even able to go to the gym yesterday and do a VERY light workout and sit in the steam room. The coughing I have now is like a dry cough but now I cough like a couple of times an hour instead of almost constantly. My chest was sore from all the coughing when it was at it's worse. Lol hot toddies were my friend last week...I felt like it helped my coughing the most.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 31, 2017)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, congrats mama!  Praying for a healthy stress free pregnancy!  Yes technology has come a long way...when I had DS 2 years ago I knew by 14 weeks via a blood test what I was having.  My "advanced maternal age" as they called it was the reason I got the test done.  I was secretly hoping for a girl but wouldn't trade my ride or die sons for the world!



@Daina Thank you! Yeah at 37, I'm definitely getting that "advanced maternal age" treatment. I told my husband that everyone at my doctor's office is treating me real delicate and special! LOL It's been a little rough though...I'm having all those dreaded 1st trimester blues. I've lost about 8 pounds in 2 weeks because I'm just not eating enough due to major food aversions. Everything and I mean everything makes me nauseous. Even water! But I'm a forcing down 1 green smoothie, my prenatal vitamin and 1 form of protein a day. It's all I can do for now. Hopefully I'll get some relief in the 2nd trimester.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 31, 2017)

I washed my hair today and the process took less than an hour and that included 30 minutes of deep conditioning. So happy I've been able to streamline the wash day process!

Also, another benefit to keeping my hair in braids with defined parts is that it really helps to ensure I'm cleaning my scalp well.

Still doing my 1st shampoo wash outside the shower and letting the shampoo sit for 2-3 minutes before rinsing out. (I put a squirt of shampoo in a color applicator bottle and fill the bottle up to the 3 ounce mark with water) This gives me enough to wash once outside the shower and once in the shower.

T-shirt dry for around 5 mins. then apply deep conditioner. Sit under dryer for 30 minutes.

Rinse out DC. T-shirt dry for around 5 mins. Apply leave in and sealer to braids. Bantu knot and air dry. The easiest wash day ever!


----------



## Daina (Jan 31, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Daina Thank you! Yeah at 37, I'm definitely getting that "advanced maternal age" treatment. I told my husband that everyone at my doctor's office is treating me real delicate and special! LOL It's been a little rough though...I'm having all those dreaded 1st trimester blues. I've lost about 8 pounds in 2 weeks because I'm just not eating enough due to major food aversions. Everything and I mean everything makes me nauseous. Even water! But I'm a forcing down 1 green smoothie, my prenatal vitamin and 1 form of protein a day. It's all I can do for now. Hopefully I'll get some relief in the 2nd trimester.



Praying you get some relief Sis!For most of my pregnancy any form of meat kind of turned my stomach and heaven forbid if I had to cook it. Yeah I was 38 with my last one. The OB actually used the term geriatric pregnancy once and by the time my eyes and expression got finished cutting her to the white meat she never said that mess again!


----------



## mayoo (Feb 1, 2017)

I've been wearing wash-and-gos for the past couple of weeks. 

Funny enough, I haven't seen any breakage despite not using any product in my hair.
 The first few times I put a thin oil in my hair but not anymore. It's not really needed. 
I never thought there'd be a time where I would be walking around with hair with no product in it but here I am
I haven't washed my hair in a little while so my scalp is kind of itchy. I'll probably wash it tomorrow.


----------



## brg240 (Feb 1, 2017)

mayoo said:


> I've been wearing wash-and-gos for the past couple of weeks.
> 
> Funny enough, I haven't seen any breakage despite not using any product in my hair.
> The first few times I put a thin oil in my hair but not anymore. It's not really needed.
> ...


Oh wow that's great!  I had one summer where I didn't use products just water and it worked out well

Also is that you in your avi? If so you and yout hair are beautiful

I took a pic at work yesterday. My hair was stretched bc I didn't get around to washing and I discovered my hair right now needs to be washed  &dced every 9-10 days. So I'm going to do that weekly now.


----------



## mayoo (Feb 1, 2017)

brg240 said:


> Oh wow that's great!  I had one summer where I didn't use products just water and it worked out well
> 
> Also is that you in your avi? If so you and yout hair are beautiful
> 
> I took a pic at work yesterday. My hair was stretched bc I didn't get around to washing and I discovered my hair right now needs to be washed  &dced every 9-10 days. So I'm going to do that weekly now.



Aww thank-you! Yeah it's me. That was before I cut from HL to BSL  

Your hair is beautiful girl! You look like you're about a month away from graduating from this challenge lol


----------



## Daina (Feb 1, 2017)

brg240 said:


> Oh wow that's great!  I had one summer where I didn't use products just water and it worked out well
> 
> Also is that you in your avi? If so you and yout hair are beautiful
> 
> I took a pic at work yesterday. My hair was stretched bc I didn't get around to washing and I discovered my hair right now needs to be washed  &dced every 9-10 days. So I'm going to do that weekly now.



You have beautiful hair!


----------



## NCHairDiva (Feb 1, 2017)

brg240 said:


> Oh wow that's great!  I had one summer where I didn't use products just water and it worked out well
> 
> I took a pic at work yesterday. My hair was stretched bc I didn't get around to washing and I discovered my hair right now needs to be washed  &dced every 9-10 days. So I'm going to do that weekly now.



I think you should be graduating this challenge!  You have looks amazing!


----------



## mayoo (Feb 2, 2017)

Today's wash-and-go ponytails


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2017)

Congrats @lulu97! 

I had a pretty good week. I did a couple low intensity workouts and I ate low carb, high protein & fat. I have been drinking an insane amount of water to keep hunger in check. I have some kind of salad daily. I'm  looking forward to an update in March. I hope my weight drops a bit more by then.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 4, 2017)

@Prettymetty Thank you Sis 



******************
Nothing new to report hair wise. Still using the same products & same process. My ends were tucked away though everyday this week.

I haven't had a salad this week, but I've had tons of green smoothies. 

No cardio this week either.

 I'll drop those two legs of the mini challenges. I hate salads right now...and I'm not comfortable jumping up and down during my first trimester doing cardio. I know I could, but as sick as I'm feeling...the last two are not important to me.

I'll pick back up taking my 2 year old on stroller walks in the spring when the weather is not as bipolar.


----------



## Daina (Feb 4, 2017)

Mini-challenge update: My eating has not been great...but this week I'm going to start a cleanse and get my eating under control. Work and home have been stressful which isn't going to change for awhile so I need to plan better. Water intake is on point at least and will be more consistent with my supplements. Exercisewise I've been walking more and started doing videos for target areas.

Hairwise I've been doing good, cleansing, DC and M&S regularly. I've also been hiding my hair for the most part of each week. Been about that bun life, this week I am going to color and get a rollerset. Will probably wear out for church tomorrow and then back to my bun.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 4, 2017)

Washed and DC'd and put in some braids for a braid out. Will probably wear it out tomorrow and then bun until I wash again.

I want another set of box braids to wear for the month, but idk when I will have time to do them.  I don't plan to straighten any time soon. Maybe not until spring.


----------



## toaster (Feb 4, 2017)

Omg omg omg another baby @lulu97 ?!?!

Yaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## beauti (Feb 4, 2017)

*Hi ladies. Here's an update: not much happening here  I've been hair lazy. Annnd I've been eating everything but a salad. Hoping to do better next week.
*


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Feb 4, 2017)

Mini challenge update:
-I've been on it this week. I went to the gym 5 times this week and had my green smoothie 5 days this week. I protective styled my hair 5 days this week and started using the Xcel-21 spray again yesterday. The only thing I've been slacking on is my inversions...I haven't started them for this month yet.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 6, 2017)

toaster said:


> Omg omg omg another baby @lulu97 ?!?!
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaay!



Yes last one Sis! LOL @toaster


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 6, 2017)

Wore my hair out to a SuperBowl party yesterday. 

Here it is today. Ignore the pajama bottoms...that's just my life these days.

 

 

I'll moisturize in a bit and put it in 6 braids and wear those braids pulled in a bun until I feel like wearing it down again.


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 6, 2017)

Beautiful @lulu97 

I HAD to trim this past wash day. The SSKs where getting on my nerves. I trimmed about 1/2 an inch off each twist. It made a world of difference. I hate the FEEL of those darn knots!

Still looking like I will meet my HL goal this year! I am so excited.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 6, 2017)

I planned on going to bootcamp this morning, after a 3 week hiatus, but I caught some virus from my baby. I haven't felt this badly in a long time.

If I find a way to crawl into the shower before Wednesday, it will be a miracle.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 6, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> I planned on going to bootcamp this morning, after a 3 week hiatus, but I caught some virus from my baby. I haven't felt this badly in a long time.
> 
> If I find a way to crawl into the shower before Wednesday, it will be a miracle.



Oh, no! Feel better soon, sis.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 6, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Beautiful @lulu97
> 
> I HAD to trim this past wash day. The SSKs where getting on my nerves. I trimmed about 1/2 an inch off each twist. It made a world of difference. I hate the FEEL of those darn knots!
> 
> Still looking like I will meet my HL goal this year! I am so excited.



I trimmed this past wash day too. I had severe tangles and SSK's so it was necessary. I can't stand the way they feel when I run my hands through my hair. I will continue to dust the next few months and assess. Thankfully it hasn't hindered my retention too much but it's still a major issue for me. 

That's great that you are close to making HL


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 6, 2017)

@Nightingale Hope you feel better.


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 6, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I trimmed this past wash day too. I had severe tangles and SSK's so it was necessary. *I can't stand the way they feel when I run my hands through my hair*. I will continue to dust the next few months and assess. *Thankfully it hasn't hindered my retention too much* but it's still a major issue for me.
> 
> That's great that you are close to making HL



Girl, ALL of this...

I guess it's just something that I never really had to deal with in my 'hair life' since I have been relaxed almost all my life. It's just an annoying part of being natural. I have found some ways to reduce them but that's about it. But I am with you, I cannot STAND the way they feel *shivers*

Thank you sis! I am trying to make it by my 5 year post mark (end of October).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 6, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I trimmed this past wash day too. I had severe tangles and SSK's so it was necessary. I can't stand the way they feel when I run my hands through my hair. I will continue to dust the next few months and assess. Thankfully it hasn't hindered my retention too much but it's still a major issue for me.
> 
> That's great that you are close to making HL





AgeinATL said:


> Girl, ALL of this...
> 
> I guess it's just something that I never really had to deal with in my 'hair life' since I have been relaxed almost all my life. It's just an annoying part of being natural. I have found some ways to reduce them but that's about it. But I am with you, I cannot STAND the way they feel *shivers*
> 
> Thank you sis! I am trying to make it by my 5 year post mark (end of October).



I'm glad it's not just me. I can't STAND the way SSKs feel. Uggh! I, too, feel that I feel so strongly about it because I was relaxed most of my life. 

I watched a YouTuber say, "I remove them when I see 'em, but  I just don't worry about 'em too much." I was thinking: More power to you. Not I. Me no likey, AT ALL.


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm glad it's not just me. I can't STAND the way SSKs feel. Uggh! I, too, feel that I feel so strongly about it because I was relaxed most of my life.
> 
> I watched a YouTuber say, "I remove them when I see 'em, but  I just don't worry about 'em too much." I was thinking: More power to you. Not I. Me no likey, AT ALL.



Girl, my hair is too dense to get them all! I honestly wouldn't retain ANY length if I was constantly cutting out SSKs. I too don't worry about them too much. I just get the ones that are starting to cause detangling issues. I'd go crazy...and be bald...if I worried too much about getting every last SSK out of my hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 6, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Girl, my hair is too dense to get them all! I honestly wouldn't retain ANY length if I was constantly cutting out SSKs. I too don't worry about them too much. I just get the ones that are starting to cause detangling issues. I'd go crazy...and be bald...if I worried too much about getting every last SSK out of my hair.



 My hair is super dense, and I used to remove every knot. Took me hours and hours. This year I'm seeing what happens if I just detangle and remove just the knots I encounter. Someone shared a video about not overdoing hair things that inspired me. We'll see!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 6, 2017)

@AgeinATL It certainly is a nuisance smh. I too have been relaxed for the majority of my life, so dealing with this is frustrating. I do keep my shears on deck during wash days or when I style my hair. It's become a habit.

 I'll only cut them when I see or feel them. I have too much hair to even bother driving myself crazy to get them all. My goal is to reduce them as much as possible. 

@YvetteWithJoy Yeah,  I only remove them if I see or feel them. Anything more will just cause me to shave my head.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Feb 7, 2017)

Good morning, I am in a great mood today and I have no idea why!!!!LOL So Ive already given myself a 20min scalp massage and tonight I'm going to steam my wonderful tress!!! I'm thinking if I be nice to HER (my hair) that She might be nice to me...LMBO
I'm trying a little something different so that I can stay motivated and moving forward in a positive light. I believe I will get out what I put in. So from this point forward ALL POSITIVE ENERGY........ I can do this and SHE (my hair) will be perfect!!!!


----------



## Daina (Feb 7, 2017)

@Nightingale, hope you're feeling better there is definitely something going around.


----------



## Daina (Feb 7, 2017)

I am having one of those emotional hair days and I don't know why...it doesn't look long enough or thick enough, it feels dry, blah, blah blah.  This winter weather and dry heat in my office building just sucks all the moisture out of my hair.  I feel like I need to moisturize mid- day, ugh maybe my cycle is about to start as this way too many emotions to be having about hair!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 7, 2017)

I got really busy and got off of my routine. Hubby kept saying,

"When are you going to do your hair?"
"Okaaaaaaaay: That's another day."
"Babe, remember: You can't NOT do your hair. You said you don't have that kind of hair."
"Okay: You SAID you were going to start at 4. It's 8 now. C'mon!"
Why did I do it, y'all? (Well, I know why: Sometimes it's so hard blocking off the time.)

Once I tackled it, it was TERRIBLE. It was a BATTLE.  

Somebody PLEASE tell me I'm not the only one.

My hair is now in twists under a wig. I have no desire to deal with it. It's that trim: I need a few more inches of hair so that I can more easily twist, make fewer twists, and ponytail.

I'm NEVER taking any of my length for granted. Not one 1/4 inch.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 7, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy What was the time period that you waited out of your normal routine? Are you a twice a week, once a week, once every 2 week washer? Daily moisturizer? 

The positive take a way is now at least you know what not to do and learned another lesson about your hair. We all go through the learning cycle and experience the growing pains.

I've done twice a week washing (well one of those was a co-cleanse).
My lesson was it left my hair over moisturized and needing protein more often. Ditched!

I've done once a week washing followed by roller sets. It was cool but as my hair got longer, roller setting became a pain and the weekly washing was just not necessary. My deep conditioner keeps my hair feeling good for a minimum of 2 weeks just on its own. So every week washing is just kinda extra.

I've also tested every 2 and 3 weeks. 3 weeks leaves me on the dry side so I settled on 2 weeks.

So now I wash/Deep condition every 2 weeks. Moisturize the length fully on the off week...the ends get moisture love every 2-3 days. But that routine only came about through testing my hair's limits while keeping my hair goals in mind which are:

Have a simple routine with minimal products.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 7, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy What was the time period that you waited out of your normal routine? Are you a twice a week, once a week, once every 2 week washer? Daily moisturizer?
> 
> The positive take a way is now at least you know what not to do and learned another lesson about your hair. We all go through the learning cycle and experience the growing pains.
> 
> ...



I wore my hair in a puff for two weeks, just spritzing it to moisturize it. A serious no-no. My hair was SO tangled. Before that, I was taking GREAT care of it . . .

ETA: . . . by doing the MHM.

I wouldn't say the MHM is minimalist.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 7, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I wore my hair in a puff for two weeks, just spritzing it to moisturize it. A serious no-no. My hair was SO tangled. Before that, I was taking GREAT care of it . . .
> 
> ETA: . . . by doing the MHM.
> 
> I wouldn't say the MHM is minimalist.




Sorry you had to go through that but now it seems you got it under control! What kind of wig are you rocking over your twists? I bet it's cute!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 7, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Sorry you had to go through that but now it seems you got it under control! What kind of wig are you rocking over your twists? I bet it's cute!



Thanks. I'm glad I finally addressed my hair, too.

Sadly, the wig is not all that cute, lol. It's okay, but I have the hardest time finding cute wigs. I was just telling hubby that I need to find a wavy/curly wig instead of the straight one I wear. The one I'm wearing right now kind of looks like the one below. I feel like it looks kind of fake. But I'll deal for the time being. 



ETA: I want to try something like this:


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 7, 2017)

I got some Wheatgrass today from GNC. It tastes better than I thought it would. It has ginger and lemon in there as well.

Dh and I are at the gym doing cardio. After this I'm heading to the massage bed. It has been a long day.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't belong in here and I've been gone a long time but I had to shout out @MileHighDiva and @lulu97 I'm back! Missed you ladies as well! Congrats on the pregnancy. I'm 16 weeks preggo with my 3rd so I can relate lol. Thus also re-activating the name babygrowth lol!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 8, 2017)

Babygrowth said:


> I don't belong in here and I've been gone a long time but I had to shout out @MileHighDiva and @lulu97 I'm back! Missed you ladies as well! Congrats on the pregnancy. I'm 16 weeks preggo with my 3rd so I can relate lol. Thus also re-activating the name babygrowth lol!


 on your pregnancy!  You and lulu are going to have babies together again.  More e-cousins!

I'm happy you're back!

How is your little one?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 8, 2017)

Babygrowth said:


> I don't belong in here and I've been gone a long time but I had to shout out @MileHighDiva and @lulu97 I'm back! Missed you ladies as well! Congrats on the pregnancy. I'm 16 weeks preggo with my 3rd so I can relate lol. Thus also re-activating the name babygrowth lol!



@Babygrowth Oh my gosh!!!! Hey Sis!!! *waves* Congrats on the pregnancy! I'm halfway behind you at around 8 weeks. Will you be be hanging out in the pregnancy/motherhood thread?!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 8, 2017)

So. Um. Yeah. Hey. 

Lemme tell ya'll how...i'm so academically busy ya'll! I just remembered to renew my subscription and mess  BUT! I'm on the Dean's List right now and that's all that matters.

I haven't even really been concentrating too much on my hair...but I did stretch it out really quickly the other night to see where I was at...and I'm back at Whip Length  I feel like I want to get back on a hair vitamin though. And @lulu97 ....lemme find out you preggo! Girl! Congratulations! Say hello to your child's (might be) future school teacher and/or librarian!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 9, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> So. Um. Yeah. Hey.
> 
> Lemme tell ya'll how...i'm so academically busy ya'll! I just remembered to renew my subscription and mess  BUT! I'm on the Dean's List right now and that's all that matters.
> 
> I haven't even really been concentrating too much on my hair...but I did stretch it out really quickly the other night to see where I was at...and I'm back at Whip Length  I feel like I want to get back on a hair vitamin though. And @lulu97 ....lemme find out you preggo! Girl! Congratulations! Say hello to your child's (might be) future school teacher and/or librarian!



@SmilingElephant Hey Sis! I was legit thinking about you the other day wondering where you've been!!!! I'm so happy you are doing well in school and wow at making the Dean's list...that's awesome! Smart & beautiful...gone head girl! 

Thanks for the well wishes too!

Are you going to get back on the Meille Vitamins? If I'm not mistaken, those were the ones you liked in the past right? I saw them at Target last week.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 9, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @SmilingElephant Hey Sis! I was legit thinking about you the other day wondering where you've been!!!! I'm so happy you are doing well in school and wow at making the Dean's list...that's awesome! Smart & beautiful...gone head girl!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes too!
> 
> Are you going to get back on the Meille Vitamins? If I'm not mistaken, those were the ones you liked in the past right? I saw them at Target last week.



We must have telepathic powers bc I swear I had you in my head going "You GON renew your subscription!" 

So I went ahead and did just so!

Let me do some more updatin' chy!

I turned 30 last month! #Thrilled I am enjoying the feeling of being a thirty year old! 

I started using the Nature's Bounty gummies a few months ago just to test them out for 3 months and I LOVE them! I need to get some more...I really like them for my nails, though. I guess they helped my hair...but after these semesters kicked in I stop tracking my hair growth and wearing the heck out of my "Busy Girl Bun"

I was so sick in December, I missed almost the whole month of work and didn't touch my hair for the entire month!

I hope I can hit Hip Length this year. I've been drinking lots of smoothies lately and eating EVERYTHING! My mom told me I got a twerk booty!  I have gained about 10-15 pounds and loving it! I'd love another 10!


----------



## NCHairDiva (Feb 9, 2017)

Today has been a long one. Ive been working on organizing my bedroom....So I figured I would part my hair in sections and add deep conditioner and a little advacado oil to my tress!!! I then added a plastic cap, my bonnet and my heavy winter (ugly) hat.
Im so tired Im just going to sleep with it under my scarf and deal with it in the morning.
I did manage to take all my vitamins!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 11, 2017)

Last night, I did my "ends treatment" which I do every 2-3 days now.

I took the end of each braid (6 total), dipped them in warm water, lubed them up with coconut oil, sealed it all in with Qhemet balm then wrapped them in satin. They feel amazing today. Will take the braids out and wear my hair down this afternoon. Taking my 2 year old to Chuck-E-Cheese to celebrate the end of his potty training journey. He is fully trained for the day, naps and nighttime. No more pull-ups! Thank Gawd! 

Hope you guys have a good weekend!


----------



## Daina (Feb 11, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Last night, I did my "ends treatment" which I do every 2-3 days now.
> 
> I took the end of each braid (6 total), dipped them in warm water, lubed them up with coconut oil, sealed it all in with Qhemet balm then wrapped them in satin. They feel amazing today. Will take the braids out and wear my hair down this afternoon. Taking my 2 year old to Chuck-E-Cheese to celebrate the end of his potty training journey. He is fully trained for the day, naps and nighttime. No more pull-ups! Thank Gawd!
> 
> Hope you guys have a good weekend!



Send me the potty training magic please...my little guy is having none of it!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 11, 2017)

I really like how my hair "hangs" curly. I still get hang time with volume. 

 

Excited to see how it hangs at the end of the year.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 11, 2017)

Daina said:


> Send me the potty training magic please...my little guy is having none of it!



@Daina I had to get him used to big boy underwear. The pull-ups seemed to cause regression as he got comfortable "going" in them. I started to let him wear underwear through the day...taking him to the potty often. Their bladders are still so small so 15-20 minutes after he had anything to drink, I would start taking him to the potty and continue taking him frequently until his pee pee stream started to wean to a squirt. Sorry if TMI! 

I also limited when he had liquids to when we ate only. Cut off time for liquid was an hour before nap or bedtime. The first week, I kept the pull-ups for naps and bedtime but after a full week of him waking up dry, I ditched  them all together. 

This was my experience but the best advice I can give is to follow your instincts and take clue's from your little one. These mothering journeys are so personalized! Good luck Sis and I hope some of it helped! Sorry if it seems my thoughts are all over the place...I always feel so scatter-brained as of late.


----------



## JoyBelle (Feb 11, 2017)

Hey ladies - I hope everyone is having a great weekend!  I had such a traumatic wash eve last night!  Decided to shampoo last night... First shampoo I diluted as usual.  Second shampoo I placed undiluted shampoo on my scalp and aloud it to run down the length of my hair  My hair was so angry.  I ended up having to do Aphogee 2 min, then porosity control, then conditioner.  My hair was still *VERY* upset.  I let my hair dry then applied leave-in, shea butter, and castor oil.  

Ironically, my hair feels and looks fabulous today .  I'm up in arms about the shampoo right now - it is one of my staples from the 10 product list (Hask Charcol).  I don't want to use it diluted if it treats my tresses so horribly at full strength.  I may go back to herbal/acv cleansing washes.  

I am simplifying my supplement regimen for the next month.  I'm taking vitamin E, a multi with iron, and a herbal hair supplement recommended by my herbalist.  I'm also (attempting) to massage 1x daily.


----------



## Napp (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm dropping out. I just cut my hair


----------



## Daina (Feb 12, 2017)

I had a hair spa day and decided to stretch my hair and blow dry on cool. Did a quick pull test and I think I am WL!!!! Will wait for the official length check in March to be sure. I will also need to trim as well...but it's nice being so close!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 12, 2017)

Napp said:


> I'm dropping out. I just cut my hair



@Napp I bet it's pretty! Do you like the new cut?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 12, 2017)

Daina said:


> I had a hair spa day and decided to stretch my hair and blow dry on cool. Did a quick pull test and I think I am WL!!!! Will wait for the official length check in March to be sure. I will also need to trim as well...but it's nice being so close!



@Daina Congrats on making Waist!!! Woot Woot!!! This calls for a dance break!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 12, 2017)

Today was wash day for me as well.

After wearing my hair out yesterday, I moisturized and put it back in 6 big braids last night.

This morning, (while still in braids) I washed twice with Elucence MB shampoo. Deep conditioned for 30 minutes under my hooded dryer with Joico MR balm. T-shirt dried for around 20 minutes, then bobby pinned the braids around my head so they can continue drying in a stretched state. I only added product to the ends, because any thing else on the length would extend my drying time. 

Tomorrow I'll take them down one by one, add my leave in and sealant then braid it back up until I'm ready to wear it out again.


----------



## Napp (Feb 14, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Napp I bet it's pretty! Do you like the new cut?



It had to grow on me but now I like it. my hair looks thicker now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 16, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Today was wash day for me as well.
> 
> After wearing my hair out yesterday, I moisturized and put it back in 6 big braids last night.
> 
> ...



Update from this post:
The day after wash day, once my hair was dry on Monday morning:

I forgot that I ran out of leave in conditioner on my last wash day, so I only used one product (Qhemet Amla cream) and re-braided my hair back in the same 6 braids.

The next day I wore my hair down. It was light and fluffy but a tad greasy. So when I re-braided it that night, I skipped adding any additional product...just lightly misted it with water prior to braiding.

It's been in 7 braids since then. This morning, I did an ends moisture treatment. (Soaked my ends in warm water, moisturized with Qhemet Amla cream followed by Qhemet balm and wrapped them in satin rollers.) I did the same treatment to my edges and crown then tied it down with my silk scarf.

I might wear my hair down this weekend if we find something to get in to. Our weekends have been so full and busy as of late, so I'm hoping we can just chill at home, watch some movies and relax. If we do the latter, I won't touch my hair. LOL

I need to do some product shopping cause I've ran out of quite a few products but I don't feel like it. Most of my products seem to be Multi-purpose so I think I'm fine for a while. I do need to color something serious, so that will probably happen at then end of next month.


----------



## beauti (Feb 16, 2017)

*A little update:
DH and I have been on the JJ Smith 10 day smoothie detox. Today is day 5 and we're going great. We do this at least once a year and this usually motivates me to continue with a healthy diet and kick start my workout routine for the spring.

My hair has been in two braids all week. I just took them down, moisturized, and rebraided. I won't take down again until wash day on Saturday. Just thought I'd include a couple of pics.
  *


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Im going to join:
Current length:
BSL

Regimen: Wash 1x a week. Protein every 8 weeks. Protective style always. 12-20 dookie twist with my hair pulled back (less manipulation and pulling) or a bun. I heavy seal almost year round. 

Exact goal length: TBL

Plans to help you achieve your goal: No Heat (honestly, Im just too lazy and cheap), continue to protective style with very few breaks for twists outs only because its too much work. I drink ~70+ oz of water a day. Take my supplements, consume protein and get in my amino acids and collagen. 

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking: Rainbow Light Prenatals, Collagen, Amino Acids (when not taking collagen). Need to get back on fish oils. 

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy: I apply leave in, then moisturizer, then oil, and butter last. Once I get about 1 inch from my ends, I add more butter. Pomades are good but leave alot of build-up for me, so butter is just as effective. 

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine: I trimmed in November 2016 I believe. I took of about 1/2". My twists dont really taper... I few do depending on the section based on how my hair naturally grows, but Im not evening them out since it varies weekly. Otherwise, its been almost 3 months and my ends seem ok, so I push on until 6 months. 

Top 10 products: 
Komaza Pona
Komaza Reconstructor 
SM JBCO Shampoo
Redken Cleansing Cream
*APB Capuacu and Avocado/APB Cherry and Kukui
*ST Knot Sauce/SM Low Porosity Leave In and Detangler
QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
Haitian Black Castor Oil
*QB Amla and Oil Heavy Cream/Burdock Root Butter Cream
*MHC Type 4 Hair Cream/ Buttery Soy

*change with the season

I purposely did not list deep conditioner


----------



## NCHairDiva (Feb 16, 2017)

On Monday I put my hair in 24 twists (4 sections w/6 twist each) I made sure it was moisturized and sealed with whipped shea butter.. Tuesday, I put on my lace wig and will be rocking the wig for a few days. I will be switching wigs in the next  day or so but the plan is to hide my hair under wigs for a minute. I noticed that Ive been manipulating my hair a bit to much lately...
I am on top of my vitamin regimen.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 16, 2017)

@beauti I bet you guys always feel good after the detox too! I do a similar liver detox every year before Thanksgiving. I only do 3 days though. It would be awesome to do a full body 10 day detox. 

@Saludable84  Welcome to the Challenge!

@NCHairDiva Great job of staying on top of your vitamin regimen!


----------



## beauti (Feb 16, 2017)

*@lulu97 yes! I've already started to notice a changes:
 My face is glowing 
My appetite is curbed
And I feel light, if that makes sense. I'm usually sluggish and "full". But honestly by day 10 I'm ready for a steak or something!  in moderation, of course 
*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 18, 2017)

Ended up wearing my hair down today as we were out and about.

 

I still only have the Qhemet Amla cream in it that I applied last Monday I believe? My hair was still moisturized yet light and fluffy. I re-braided it tonight and used the last of my cream just cause I knew it would be braided for a week and didn't want to chance it drying out.

While we were out today, I stopped at Sephora and picked up 3 more Qhemet products. The twist butter and 2 other products listed as leave in's.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 18, 2017)

^^I love your hair @lulu97 Beautiful.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hair looks fabulous @lulu97


----------



## JoyBelle (Feb 19, 2017)

Love your hair @lulu97 ! 

I had my hair in chunky twists all last week.  I mixed up some conditioner on Friday and let it cure overnight: amla and bhringaraj powders plus shea butter, avocado oil, olive oil, ACV, and honey.   I used this on my hair Saturday and left it on for three hours.  I washed it out and used Tresemme perfectly undone as a leave in and sealed with a mix of shea butter and castor oil.  I have a curry leaf oil on my scalp.  Thankfully, the curry leaf oil smell dissipates by morning.  I'm wearing jumbo box braids for the next week.  I plan on flat ironing and trimming for my next wash day.  

Happy to report I am being fairly consistent with the daily massages.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 20, 2017)

@AbsyBlvd @flyygirlll2 @JoyBelle

Thank you!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 21, 2017)

I need to give my hurr some tender love and curr! 

Idk where to start. And that's crazy!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Feb 22, 2017)

I used to water rinse my hair daily and wear it in a high bun, but lately I've been skipping the daily water rinsing and have been shampooing, DCing and blowdrying my hair on the cool setting weekly (using the tension method) and wearing a braidout for the week to keep my hair stretched. My hair seems to be doing well with this routine and it seems like I've gotten a lot of growth over the past couple of weeks, but it could also be due to me spraying my scalp with Xcel21 twice a day. I used to think my hair retained more length with daily rinsing, but so far my new routine seems to be a keeper.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi, all!

I haven't posted in awhile: I've just been keeping my hair in about 20 twists under a wig, washing and moisturizing my hair in the twists.

Today I'm going to dive into washing and detangling and retwisting my hair, twist by twist. It's going to take a long while. I will be using new-to-me products, and I'm super curious about how my hair will fare with them.

I purchased so many sample shampoo bars that I don't quite now how to design my wash-and-twist day today. I'm leaning this way:

Cleanse all twists with Chagrin Valley Butter Bar Conditioner Shampoo. Leave in, since its supposed to great for detangling.
Take one twist and:
Finger detangle, rinse out the previous shampoo, and cleanse with Chagrin Valley Mud & Clay Shampoo bar. Rinse out.
Apply Soultanicals Hair Glide to twist and fully detangle it.
Apply DevaCurl Arc Angel  (gel) and retwist.

Repeat for all twists.
I feel like I should skip a step. I'm already skipping use of the Carrot Milk & Honey Shampoo Bar, which I think I'll love.

I'm going to go and do one twist now and see how the 3 steps above fare.


----------



## Natural-K (Feb 24, 2017)

Ladies, I would like to join the challenge!  I am disappointed with where I am with my hair so I'm going to focus on getting my hair back to where it was and better.  

My goal is full tail bone length hair.  I've fluctuated between scraggily tailbone and waist length since 2011.  As of today I'm back at or just above waist length.  I went to a salon for an Olaplex treatment and silk press last week.  She was super sweet but the detangling process was very unpleasant.  The way it looked before the trim was the worse it's looked since I can remember.  Was it my lack of focused care over the past year? The harsh detangling and blow dry? The silkiness of the press showing the damage more?  All of the above?  I don't know.  

As of now my hair feels great!  Its silky soft with body and healthy ends.  She did a great trim.  I don't know what part the Olaplex plays in it yet.  I will say I'm afraid of heat damage and how well my hair will revert.  I big chopped in '07 because of heat damage from a salon visit and this is only my second salon experience since then.  The time before was in 2014 by Tamika Bell with no problem.  My hair is so straight and silky still after a week and my few shed/broken hairs aren't reverting with soap and water.   Y'all I hope my hair is okay.

So onto my plan.  When I wash my hair in a week or two I'm going to do a 2 step Aphogee treatment.  Then I'm going to wash and deep condition my hair weekly with maybe a mid-week cowash.  I will modify the frequency if I put my hair in mini/small twists which I may do.  For styling I will do wash and gos, twist outs (maybe), buns, and a single braid.  I'm going to finally try regular trims.  I trim when its straight and that's only been once, twice a year max.  Now I'm going to straighten it and trim 3 to 4 times over the next year to see if that yields better results.  I'm also going to try Manetabolism vitamins.  For products, I'm going to shop around to find the right combo.  The sure things I use are my Abba Gentle Conditioner Leave In and my homemade Naptural85 shea butter mix.  I just order ingredients on amazon to make her African soap shampoo and I bought the As I Am cowash and deep conditioner.  I will see how I like all of those.

Now to the photos...
BRB.  Gotta learn how to do it. Lol.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 24, 2017)

@Natural-K Welcome to the Challenge! Looks like you got a great game plan to get your hair back on track.

****************
Today was wash day. I washed with Elucence Volume Clarifying shampoo & deep conditioned with Joico MRB.  My hair was in braids from start to finish (as always). After washing, I applied Qhemet balm and pinned the braids around my head to air dry. I'll wear the braids until Tuesday then wear my hair down. I have a doctors appt Tuesday to get the results of my blood work so fingers crossed I get another clean bill of health until next year! I also get to meet my baby (by ultrasound) for the first time, so I wanna be cute for that! LOL

*********
Paging @MzSwift Just checking to see if you had the baby. Haven't seen you around lately. Hoping mommy and baby are well.


----------



## Daina (Feb 25, 2017)

@lulu97, good luck on Tuesday!


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 25, 2017)

My hair has officially left BSL. Now I'm really going to serious on the heavy sealing. I don't want to do anything to compromise my ends. 

Today should be wash day and I just plan on sticking to my boring routine. Nect week, I'm going back to buns.


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 25, 2017)

Congratulations @lulu97 so happy for you


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 25, 2017)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, good luck on Tuesday!





Coilystep said:


> Congratulations @lulu97 so happy for you



Thank you so much!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 25, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> My hair has officially left BSL. Now I'm really going to serious on the heavy sealing. I don't want to do anything to compromise my ends.
> 
> Today should be wash day and I just plan on sticking to my boring routine. Nect week, I'm going back to buns.



@Saludable84 Congrats on reaching a new length milestone! What special treatments/heavy sealing products will you be incorporating for your ends now? I see you like Qhemet products and I think they are perfect for treating the ends. I've been experimenting with different combo's and the one I've found most effective is this:
Every 2-3 days, submerging my ends in warm water, moisturizing with the Burdock cream, following that up with the honey balm then stretching my ends with satin rollers. Unfortunately, all the Qhemet products are too heavy for my length and takes around 7-8 days to not have that greasy feel but they are amazing for my ends.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 25, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Saludable84 Congrats on reaching a new length milestone! What special treatments/heavy sealing products will you be incorporating for your ends now? I see you like Qhemet products and I think they are perfect for treating the ends. I've been experimenting with different combo's and the one I've found most effective is this:
> Every 2-3 days, submerging my ends in warm water, moisturizing with the Burdock cream, following that up with the honey balm then stretching my ends with satin rollers. Unfortunately, all the Qhemet products are too heavy for my length and takes around 7-8 days to not have that greasy feel but they are amazing for my ends.



Before, I was just applying butters equally on the entire length. Now, as I'm twisting, I apply more butter to the last 1.5 inches. It always looks coated, but it absorbs after a day. Well at least it appears that way. 

I have to wash weekly, but I also don't need to remoisturize. Even when I refresh with rose water, it may make it a tad puffier, but not by much and it takes days of spritzing to have an effect. So, I definitely don't need to go back in. 

I'm guessing when I get to your length, that may change, but right now, I just have to heavy seal.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 25, 2017)

@Saludable84  at moving past BSL.


----------



## Daina (Feb 25, 2017)

@Saludable84, congrats on reaching new lengths! I do the same when I M&S adding extra product to the last few inches.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 25, 2017)

You just made me think about something! 

My hair thrives on water and daily rinses or concerns washes. I've been so busy...sometimes my hair doesn't see water for 7 days!

I'm gonna start back doing daily or every 2 days water rinse and leave in and bun.

I still haven't gotten my vitamins either. 



Noelle01 said:


> I used to water rinse my hair daily and wear it in a high bun, but lately I've been skipping the daily water rinsing and have been shampooing, DCing and blowdrying my hair on the cool setting weekly (using the tension method) and wearing a braidout for the week to keep my hair stretched. My hair seems to be doing well with this routine and it seems like I've gotten a lot of growth over the past couple of weeks, but it could also be due to me spraying my scalp with Xcel21 twice a day. I used to think my hair retained more length with daily rinsing, but so far my new routine seems to be a keeper.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Feb 25, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> You just made me think about something!
> 
> My hair thrives on water and daily rinses or concerns washes. I've been so busy...sometimes my hair doesn't see water for 7 days!
> 
> ...



I think I'm going to start spritzing my hair with water daily so that way I'm still using water, but I'm not rinsing my hair. I like the results I'm seeing so far from keeping my hair stretched, but I still want to use water somehow in my daily routine.


----------



## Natural-K (Feb 26, 2017)

Natural-K said:


> Ladies, I would like to join the challenge!  I am disappointed with where I am with my hair so I'm going to focus on getting my hair back to where it was and better.
> 
> My goal is full tail bone length hair.  I've fluctuated between scraggily tailbone and waist length since 2011.  As of today I'm back at or just above waist length.  I went to a salon for an Olaplex treatment and silk press last week.  She was super sweet but the detangling process was very unpleasant.  The way it looked before the trim was the worse it's looked since I can remember.  Was it my lack of focused care over the past year? The harsh detangling and blow dry? The silkiness of the press showing the damage more?  All of the above?  I don't know.
> 
> ...



Examples of my hair before:

6/2015  Tamika Bell salon visit 






12/2015 My work 





To this 
2/19/2017 Before trim





2/19/2017 After trim





So this now is my before picture.  I'm ready for the challenge!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 26, 2017)

@Natural-K Your hair still looks beautiful. I'm sure you will get your hair back to where you want it to be with your plan.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 26, 2017)

Natural-K said:


> Examples of my hair before:
> 
> 6/2015  Tamika Bell salon visit
> 
> ...



Wowzers!  Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## Natural-K (Feb 26, 2017)

Thank you, @flyygirlll2  and @lulu97.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 26, 2017)

@Natural-K 
Why did you stop going to DSD/Salon Tamika Bell?  

You have a  head of hair!


----------



## Natural-K (Feb 26, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Natural-K
> Why did you stop going to DSD/Salon Tamika Bell?
> 
> You have a  head of hair!



Thanks!

I only went that one time on a visit to Atlanta.  I'm in So Cal.  She was careful to avoid heat damage which I appreciated but in June in ATL for my hair not used to heat and humidity it didn't last a couple days.  However, it was still worth it to me.  It was a nice experience and nice trim for my first salon visit in ~10 years at the time.

Now this time was also in Atlanta.  It was semi on a whim.  After going more than a year without a trim, the longest ever for me, and feeling lazy/not finding the right time to straighten it myself I decided to give it a try.  Plus I was curious about the Olaplex treatment.  I read the threads on here and I followed this stylist on IG so I gave it a shot.

At this point I think I'm going to go back to going it alone.  Flat iron at home and trim at Super Cuts.  If I make it out of this without heat damage I will be forever grateful.  The only other stylists that I still hold out going to are Reniece and Eclectic_vibez.  These two for sure.

How about you? Do you go to the shop or DIY?  Also, how often do you straighten?  Trim?  
(this is for everyone)


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 26, 2017)

@Natural-K

Oh, okay!  You're in different location than @ dontspeakdefeat/Salon Tamika Bell.

I dust/trim seasonally/quarterly.  I follow DSD's philosphy of trimming for retention.  That piece of advice from her helped increase my retention.  

I did a no trim challenge once and it cost me several inches 

I DIY, unless my H.S. classmate is home visting for the Holidays etc. So, my last professional visit was Thanksgiving holiday 2015.  I might have her do my hair when she's home this summer for our class reunion.

She knows my issues with stylists and she's very gentle.

By the way, her shop is in So Cal.  I'll post a link to her IG, so you can check out her work.  She's used to us long hair ladies.

I had a visit to myself on 3/18/14 that resulted in heat damage.

I can get chemically/thermally relaxed results via roller setting. So, I don't use direct heat anymore via my own hand.  It's not worth it.

So Cal Stylist used to LHCF Ladies:


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 27, 2017)

@Natural-K
I don't use direct heat in my hair anymore. If I want a straight-ish look, I roller set and wrap my hair. Each night that I wrap it, it gets straighter and straighter. Or I'll put it in a semi Bantu knot (with the ends excluded from the knot) after roller setting. My avatar is the result of the latter. I can honestly say without a doubt, that I don't like pin straight hair on myself. So roller setting gives me the look I like without the need for direct heat.

As far as trims, I really no longer have a set schedule...however I try not to let a new year come in without trimming my ends. So at least once a year. I can go that long without trimming cause I don't play about my ends. I do a special treatment on them every 2-3 days (explained in a post above), keep them stretched to minimize ssk's and if I do get them (which I rarely do nowaday's) I snip them right away.


----------



## AgeinATL (Feb 27, 2017)

Natural-K said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I only went that one time on a visit to Atlanta.  I'm in So Cal.  She was careful to avoid heat damage which I appreciated but in June in ATL for my hair not used to heat and humidity it didn't last a couple days.  However, it was still worth it to me.  It was a nice experience and nice trim for my first salon visit in ~10 years at the time.
> 
> ...



What stylist was this? How did you get an appointment with Tamika Bell's salon?

And your hair is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 28, 2017)

Everyone's hair is looking LOVELY! 

Update:

I finally repurchased some collagen. I found one with vitamin C and hyaluronic acid. So far it seems geat.

I tried several of the Chagrin Valley poo bars. Overall, they are too harsh/stripping. I did like how slippery the conditioning shampoo bar made my hair. I was able to detangle my hair with it. And the poo bar with carrot and honey in it was NOT stripping. I haven't tried the beer-containing poo bars yet, nor the ayurvedic ones I purchased.

I finally tried the Mielle Organics DC.  Verrrrrrrrry nice. Amazing slip! I was able to EASILY detangle with it. If the smell weren't so strong, it would rank as my #2 DC of all time, behind only the SM hipo masque.

Thanks for turning me on to the Mielle Organics DC, ladies!


----------



## Tefnut (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm holding out for Reniece & Co. too. Would you go back to Tamika again? She's on my backup list. Who is Eclectic_vibez? 

Manetabolism gave me a lot of energy when I took them three years ago. I had so much going on that I didn't track growth. They're on sale (buy 3 get 1 free) at Sally's through today (2/28). Considered giving them a try but I think I'm going to stay with my Spring Valley HSN plus MSM (3,000 mcg), Bamboo Silica, etc. Don't want to jump all over the place. 

Oh, you're hair looks great and hoping it reverts back properly. 





Natural-K said:


> Examples of my hair before:
> 
> 6/2015  Tamika Bell salon visit
> 
> ...





Natural-K said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I only went that one time on a visit to Atlanta.  I'm in So Cal.  She was careful to avoid heat damage which I appreciated but in June in ATL for my hair not used to heat and humidity it didn't last a couple days.  However, it was still worth it to me.  It was a nice experience and nice trim for my first salon visit in ~10 years at the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daina (Feb 28, 2017)

So this Friday I am going to a new salon to get my hair done...I actually have to travel to another state (no ladies it's not Reniece but boy do I wish it was!).  The closer I get the more nervous I get, I've decided to add a professional trim as well .  I really hope the initial vibe I get and the process as it goes will calm my nerves and I trust them to do the trim - if not I will forgo it and come home and do the @dontspeakdefeat method myself.  Looking forward to having my hair pampered and some quality me time on Friday, will post before and after trim pics!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 28, 2017)

Got the results of my blood work today and everything came back in great condition. I was a little worried because pregnancy usually depletes my iron but my doctor said everything was great including my iron levels. Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Daina (Feb 28, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Got the results of my blood work today and everything came back in great condition. I was a little worried because pregnancy usually depletes my iron but my doctor said everything was great including my iron levels. Woo hoo!!!!



Great news sis!


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi Ladies! I'm a little late but I've been away from the forums for a bit.

Current length: HL after a trim in December

Regimen: Wash weekly and try to DC with protein at least 2x a month.

Exact goal length: Umm I'm just kinda letting my hair do what it do...maybe WL curly? Right now my hair is BSB curly but my nape is BSL curly.

Plans to help you achieve your goal: Continue leaving my hair alone. I style it once a week and that's it!

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking: None

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy: Umm, I bun at home and make sure my ends get extra moisture since they're always brushing on everything.

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine: Dust/S&D once a month

Top 10 products:
-Kinky Curly Knot Today
-Joico K-Pak Protein conditioner
-Ecostyler Argan oil

  

These pics are from this summer...I think? I don't really take hair pics anymore so it was hard finding pics of my hair that didn't show my face AND have other people in them. But I'm back on it! I love looking at the progress over the years.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 28, 2017)

YaniraNaturally said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm a little late but I've been away from the forums for a bit.
> 
> Current length: HL after a trim in December
> 
> ...


  Your looks WHIP/HIP in the pic with the gray top,


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Feb 28, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Your looks WHIP/HIP in the pic with the gray top,



Thank you!


----------



## beauti (Mar 1, 2017)

*updating to say that my hair has grown 2in since the last time I measured in December. The sections that measured 16in are now 18in, with a good chunk measuring 19in on my right side  the shortest sections were 14in and are now 16in! I have to credit the inversion challenge honestly*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 2, 2017)

YaniraNaturally said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm a little late but I've been away from the forums for a bit.
> 
> Current length: HL after a trim in December
> 
> ...



@YaniraNaturally Welcome to the Challenge. Your hair is absolutely lovely!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 2, 2017)

beauti said:


> *updating to say that my hair has grown 2in since the last time I measured in December. The sections that measured 16in are now 18in, with a good chunk measuring 19in on my right side  the shortest sections were 14in and are now 16in! I have to credit the inversion challenge honestly*



@beauti Congrats! That's a nice boost of growth.


----------



## beauti (Mar 2, 2017)

*@lulu97 thank you! I was just starting to wonder if I joined this challenge hastily  But now I'm confident if I continue to do what I'm doing, I'll get to WL by the end of this year and hopefully HL by next year! *


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi beautiful ladies. I hope all is well with everyone.

I have been struggling with cravings lately. I gave in to chocolate temptation twice this week  I have been very gentle with my hair though and I'm getting plenty of activity (exercise). My next keratin treatment is scheduled for next week. The following week I will rinse the treatment and do a trim during the Spring Equinox. I'll post an updated pic at that time.


----------



## Natural-K (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm not sure how to multi-quote...

@MileHighDiva  Your friend's work looks really good.  It's always nice to have a referral before going to someone.  I'll check out her IG.
So you and @lulu97 both rollerset.  I may need to revisit that.  I've only done it 3 times in my life back in '08 and it didn't turn out that great.  If I can get results like your avatar, lulu97, it'll be worth it.  Your hair looks great.  Do you press/flat iron the roots?  I'll have to look back to see your special ends treatment as well.

MileHighDiva, I've never heard of DSD's philosophy of trimming for retention.  I'll have to search on here when I have some time.  How did your recovery from the heat damage in Mar '14 fare?

@AgeinATL   Thank you!  The stylist this last time?  I'll PM you.  For my appointment with TB I PM'ed her on here.  She got back to me right away.

@Tefnut Tamika was great.  Eclectic_vibez is on Instagram.  Check her out.  I'm a big fan of her straightening work and a while back she posted an example of her clients hair fully reverted so I was sold after that.  You know, I bought a bunch of the Manetabolism a while back but I never took them.  Even now that I'm starting up it's hard for me to remember so I have yet to take two pills a day for a two days in a row.  I think I'm going to have to set my phone alarm.  It's just I want to take it with a meal and I don't always eat at the same time.  How are your Spring Valley HSN, Bamboo Silica, etc. working for you?  Are you seeing consistent growth?

@Daina How exciting.  All the best to you with your appointment tomorrow.  I'm looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 3, 2017)

@Natural-K I don't flat iron my roots after a roller set. I have a few times in the past. However, I find that the roots can be stretched just the same with improved setting technique. I've been setting since I was a teenager so my technique is pretty much like second nature. I can get a smooth set with no combs, little product and minimal tension. It's definitely possible but it does take practice and time.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 3, 2017)

@Natural-K 

Yes, please PM the stylist. I have had two setbacks due to a 'natural hair specialist' and don't want to go to another one and risk another setback. I am hoping to get in touch with Tamika soon.


----------



## Natural-K (Mar 3, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Natural-K I don't flat iron my roots after a roller set. I have a few times in the past. However, I find that the roots can be stretched just the same with improved setting technique. I've been setting since I was a teenager so my technique is pretty much like second nature. I can get a smooth set with no combs, little product and minimal tension. It's definitely possible but it does take practice and time.



Not even a comb?  That's great.  How often do you roller set?  And do you have any best practices tips?

@AgeinATL  Done.

@MileHighDiva Thanks for the tag in that thread.  I'm going to have to read through the whole thing when I have time.  So about the trims, do you do them yourself on curly or stretched hair?  If stretched by what method?  How long have you been using this dusting method?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 3, 2017)

Natural-K said:


> Not even a comb?  That's great.  How often do you roller set?  And do you have any best practices tips?
> 
> @AgeinATL  Done.
> 
> @MileHighDiva Thanks for the tag in that thread.  I'm going to have to read through the whole thing when I have time.  So about the trims, do you do them yourself on curly or stretched hair?  If stretched by what method?  How long have you been using this dusting method?


I do a curlformers set to stretch my hair.  Then I dust and/or trim each curl/section as I remove them.  The curlformers get my hair straight.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 3, 2017)

View attachment 390685
My hair now.

According to my ruler I am 6-7 inches away from tailbone length. So with it being March already, idk how attainable that is. Lol


----------



## Daina (Mar 4, 2017)

I knew I should have stayed out of the salon. Nothing bad happened per se but I was completely underwhelmed with the experience. I could have gotten my hair cleaner and just as straight at home. The only thing I couldn't have done is the trim. She did a good job and didn't try to trim out my "V". Did have to part with 2 inches but it's been since last June since I had a decent trim. So that 2 inches took me back to MBL. Hopefully by June or late summer I will be back near WL.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 4, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@lulu97 thank you! I was just starting to wonder if I joined this challenge hastily  But now I'm confident if I continue to do what I'm doing, I'll get to WL by the end of this year and hopefully HL by next year! *



What exactly are you doing?
Which challenges/threads are you doing?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 4, 2017)

I tried a completely different strategy for wash day today!  

*Short version* (detailed version is here is here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...hair-care-regimen.808893/page-2#post-23699181)*:*

At the sink: Detangle and DC with Shea Moisture High Porosity Moisture-seal Masque. In the process, install 6 chunky twists.
One twist at a time in the shower: Untwist to complete detangling then remove DC and shed hairs under the shower water. To soaking wet hair, apply leave-in (Soultanicals Hair Glide) and gel until slimy (Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curly Magic). Take the untwisted section and now convert it into TWO twists.
Let the 12 twists air dry, then unravel and style.
Right now my hair is air drying. This process took MUCH LESS TIME than my normal wash day routine.  I hope it looks good once untwisted and styled. Tonight I will retwist into 12 twists and wear a bonnet. These 12 twists don't need to be damp or perfect: I just want to maintain the elongation and prevent tangling overnight. I'm aiming for a 20-minute retwist session, max.


----------



## beauti (Mar 4, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> What exactly are you going?
> Which challenges/threads are you doing?


*Hi! I: 
•dc every week as opposed to biweekly like I used to.
•prepoo before every wash with a mixture of aloe vera gel, apple cider vinegar, and oils.
• put my freshly washed and moisturized hair in braids and then bun the braids. I unravel midweek and remoisturize, then either rebraid or do a braidout bun until wash day.
•participate in the inversion method. 

I'm participating in the following challenges in addition to this one: bsl/MBL 2017, inversion challenge, 12in in 12 months, deep conditioning challenge, and twist braid bun challenge. hth*


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 5, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Hi! I:
> •dc every week as opposed to biweekly like I used to.
> •prepoo before every wash with a mixture of aloe vera gel, apple cider vinegar, and oils.
> • put my freshly washed and moisturized hair in braids and then bun the braids. I unravel midweek and remoisturize, then either rebraid or do a braidout bun until wash day.
> ...




Thank you so much


----------



## snoop (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi, I'd like to join this challenge.   I feel like I've been hovering at the same length for months and I'm starting to get frustrated.  

*Current length: * MBL -- around 2 inches from grazing WL.
*
Regimen:*  Wash every week; put hair in two strand twists; re-twists every two weeks.  Moisturize every 1-3 days.  Protein treatment every month.  Exfoliate scalp whenever I feel like or remember.

*Exact goal length: * By the end of this challenge WL, but ultimately TBL.
*
Plans to help you achieve your goal: * More TLC:  ie. back to moisturizing daily and cleaner eating.
*
List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:  *Prenatals (but not for growing my hair)
*
Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:*  Continue with trimming every 3-4 months.

*Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:  *Continued trimming every 3-4 months.  I trim my hair in two strand twists and the length is from the end of my thumb to the first knuckle.  It looks like about an inch (?) but because the strands are at different lengths in the twists it's hard to accurately say how much I do end up trimming.

*Top 10 products: * Spritz - water + Giovanni Direct Leave-In conditioner; moisturizer (home made); oil - Broccoli seed oil; protein treatment - Komaza Care


The starting picture is from November 2016.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2017)

Natural-K said:


> *Not even a comb?  That's great.  How often do you roller set?  And do you have any best practices tips?*
> 
> @AgeinATL  Done.
> 
> @MileHighDiva Thanks for the tag in that thread.  I'm going to have to read through the whole thing when I have time.  So about the trims, do you do them yourself on curly or stretched hair?  If stretched by what method?  How long have you been using this dusting method?



@Natural-K I used to roller set after every wash but haven't done one in around 6 months.  My hair is at a length now where it is no longer enjoyable and takes too much energy. I have committed this year to doing 1 with every new season for length checks. However as soon as I reach Classic length and length checks are not needed, I'll go back to setting as the mood strikes. Probably once or twice a year when I want to wear my hair straight. For now, it's just easier for me to wear braids, braid outs and buns. Wash days are less than an hour versus 3-4 hours when I roller set.

I'll come back and link a few videos that I found helpful for setting.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> View attachment 390683 View attachment 390685
> My hair now.
> 
> According to my ruler I am *6-7 inches away from tailbone length. So with it being March already, idk how attainable that is. *Lol



@CheChe1881 That's definitely attainable. It's a 2 year challenge that doesn't end until Dec 2018. You will probably be way past tailbone by then.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I tried a completely different strategy for wash day today!
> 
> *Short version* (detailed version is here is here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...hair-care-regimen.808893/page-2#post-23699181)*:*
> 
> ...



@YvetteWithJoy Cheers to shorter wash days! I'm still fine tuning my process and products. Every wash day seems to get better.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2017)

snoop said:


> Hi, I'd like to join this challenge.   I feel like I've been hovering at the same length for months and I'm starting to get frustrated.
> 
> *Current length: * MBL -- around 2 inches from grazing WL.
> *
> ...



@snoop Welcome to the Challenge. Super excited to have you!


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 5, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @CheChe1881 That's definitely attainable. It's a 2 year challenge that doesn't end until Dec 2018. You will probably be way past tailbone by then.



NICE! I hope so lol
I believe my hair grows fairly fast, it's the retention that's difficult.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Mar 6, 2017)

Update on the mini-challenge:
-I haven't been making my green smoothies in the morning, but I ate a salad for lunch every day last week and for dinner too on a couple of days. I went to the gym 3 times last week and protective styled 2 days out of the week. 
I started my period yesterday, so I've acted a d*** fool all weekend with my eating  but I'll be back on track starting tomorrow. 

General update:
-Last week I started spritzing my hair with water a few times a week at night before re-braiding my hair (I wear my hair in a braid-out most of the time now) and I'm definitely going to keep doing it. Spritzing my hair with water seems to be key in keeping my hair feeling moisturized. I want to try adding a little bit of honey to the water in my spray bottle to see if it does anything...since honey is supposed to be a humectant. 

-Detangling tonight was super easy. I barely had any tangles and I think it's because I really made an effort this past week to keep my hair in the same six sections that I detangled in on wash-day. After I detangled each section I re-twisted, in the shower I shampooed each section and re-twisted and did the same thing when I deep conditioned, rinsed, and blow-dried.  I braided each section and un-did the braids each morning for my braid-out. At night when I re-braided, my hair was still kind of clumped in the same six sections.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi, all!

Just checkin' in because I haven't posted in awhile.

*Health/Fitness/Dieting:*
I haven't been doing great on my eating and water. I really need to get in gear these next few weeks: I have a wedding to attend, and all the ladies who wanted my husband back in college will be there to check out who he ended up marrying. 

*Hair:*
Regarding hair, I have been having a BLAST . . .

discovering a better order of steps for my wash day regimen and
researching and learning and making strategic, infrequent, but helpful purchases.
So I am SO HYPE! The reasons:

*REGIMEN DISCOVERY: *My regimen is ever improving and is pretty doggone good as of now. I discuss the latest significant improvement (doing a deep condition-wash-condition method) here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...hair-care-regimen.808893/page-2#post-23703919. Turns out, another LHCFer had already made this discovery. It's game-changing for me, and I'm so grateful.
*CAN PONYTAIL AGAIN!*: I've had enough growth to ponytail my twist out. Yaaaaaaay! Thank you, Jesus, for ponytailability!  Being able to ponytail my hair means that I can keep it stretched, which means I can keep most tangles at bay. It also means I don't have to do my hair for days at a time. And since tangles can be kept at bay, wash day is shorter (detangling is a snap instead of a 1-2 hour ordeal), and wash day is less hair-loss-inducing. All of that is great for my hair.
*NEW GEL*: I just discovered my new favorite styling gel, I believe. It smells yummy, costs less than my prior favorite, and elongates my hair more than any gel I've used so far and with a soft, hardly-able-to-feel crunch that I love. I discuss a detailed first impression here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/fall-winter-wash-n-go-challenge.740985/page-109#post-23705209.
*PRODUCTS ORDERED:* Oyin Hair Dew is the HG moisturizer that I can't stand the smell of. So sad. *Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee and the TGIN Green Tea Super Moist Leave In* look promising as potential replacements. I'm so hopeful. So I ordered the QCTDG sample (from ebay; hope that works out for me) and the *sample collection from TGIN*, along with their sample twisting butter and several body soaps (I can't wait to smell the Passion Fruit, Hawaiian Hibiscus, Sugar Pear, and Ginger Peach body soaps). I went to college with the owner, and I really should have tried some of these products already, LOL. I just had no idea that her line was so well-reviewed.  The leave-in is raved about. Good deal!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 7, 2017)

My latest update and check-in.

Hair:
For the most part, my hair is usually in 5-8 big braids pulled back in a bun. When it's not in braids: I wear it down with a middle part, up-do's, ponytails, high or low buns. I've shared pictures of most of those styles already but here are a few more.

 

 

I really want to get my faux bob style down for the spring and summer. I haven't tried it in a while and my hair was much shorter then.

Health/Lifestyle:
My eating is still pretty good. Getting in lots of vegetables, fruits, lean meats and nuts...minimal processed food. I do still allow myself cheat meals here and there so I won't feel like things are off limits. I haven't gained any pregnancy weight yet.

I am on restrictions so I can't exercise other than walking. I pulled a muscle in my inner thigh (sounds a lot better than saying groin lol). This is the 2nd time it's happened and my doctor is afraid if it happens again, it might tear. So I have to allow it to rest and heal for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 8, 2017)

My schedule is still stupid...getting ready to start packing, while focusing on school AND working. I start a new job next week in the city that I am moving to :-D

I'm still fighting for another 3.5 gpa this semester like I did last semester. I'm majoring in English and I am also thinking about my career choices. I would love to be an editor, but I'm also thinking about technical writing, social media and even being a professor. I'm planning on graduating in 2019 with my Masters in Library Science and Information  (I love to do research), but I may still look into being an educator. I have so much experience in training my coworkers.

Anywhoodles! 

I just discovered the Hair Balm from Carol's Daughter. I find that I really enjoy using that brand! I'm going to get back to incorporating oils into my regimen and I really like this bc it's a liquid pomade and I can easily measure how much I put in my hair.

I need to get my water intake back up...I drink so much coffee and soda and chips...and junk.  I'm getting thick tho


----------



## Daina (Mar 8, 2017)

Noelle01 said:


> Update on the mini-challenge:
> -I haven't been making my green smoothies in the morning, but I ate a salad for lunch every day last week and for dinner too on a couple of days. I went to the gym 3 times last week and protective styled 2 days out of the week.
> I started my period yesterday, so I've acted a d*** fool all weekend with my eating  but I'll be back on track starting tomorrow.
> 
> ...



@Noelle01, sounds like we have similar methods when doing braidouts!  Have you had any issues with retention or your ends?  I some times worry that re-braiding every night is too much manipulation but my hair seems to retain moisture better and less tangles when I re-braid. Also do you blow-dry every time after washing to stretch?  I typically only blow-dry once every 6 weeks or so otherwise I just let my hair air dry in twists and then do my braidouts.


----------



## Daina (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Ladies,

So I want to trim more consistently when needed.  I am new to self trimming and like the @dontspeakdefeat method however I'm curious how you ladies trim your crown areas?  Splitting my hair into 2 pony tails and trimming I don't think will effectively get to the crown area since it is shorter.  So for those that self trim, what method do you use to get a good trim throughout each of the sections of your hair?


----------



## beauti (Mar 8, 2017)

*@Daina when i trim my hair I do it in sections to make sure I get to all my strands, like this:

*


----------



## beauti (Mar 8, 2017)

*My hair is in about 13 braids and honestly don't think I will undo them for the rest of the month. I will moisturize every other day and dc weekly while in the braids.*


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Mar 8, 2017)

Daina said:


> @Noelle01, sounds like we have similar methods when doing braidouts!  Have you had any issues with retention or your ends?  I some times worry that re-braiding every night is too much manipulation but my hair seems to retain moisture better and less tangles when I re-braid. Also do you blow-dry every time after washing to stretch?  I typically only blow-dry once every 6 weeks or so otherwise I just let my hair air dry in twists and then do my braidouts.



So far I haven't seen any issues with retention. My hair also seems more moisturized and less tangly when I re-braid every night...I just make sure to be as gentle as possible when re-braiding and to add more shea butter to the last few inches of my hair. For the past month I have been blow-drying every time after I wash. I used to blow-dry my hair until it was about 90% dry, but now I've started blow drying until my hair is 50-60% dry and then add my moisturizer/sealant and braid. My curls look more defined when I braid my damp hair as opposed to almost completely dry hair and at the same time I don't get as much shrinkage as I would if I braided on completely wet hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 8, 2017)

I need to do an update. It's been 7 months since this pic. Besides I need a trim probably so may do one at my next relaxer on the 1st of the month.




pre_medicalrulz said:


> This challenge is a great distraction from reality so I'm in...
> 
> Current length: back at MBL
> 
> ...





pre_medicalrulz said:


> This challenge is a great distraction from reality so I'm in...
> 
> Current length: back at MBL
> 
> ...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 8, 2017)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I need to do an update. It's been 7 months since this pic. Besides I need a trim probably so may do one at my next relaxer on the 1st of the month.



7 months? Your hair has got to be at Tailbone length right now lol! Your hair grows really fast!


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 8, 2017)

I perused Eclectic_vibez's Insta and have added her to my possible go-to list.

re: Manetabolism, just checked old bottle (yeah, still got 'em around) and it's 2/day.

I like Spring Valley HSN but stopped taking them along with my SV Biotin 10,000 mcg with keratin and my Marine Collagen. I started to fill some type of way about the ingredients, you know, things that aren't easy to pronounce but linked to maladies. I may return them (Walmart will let me, I believe). I did always get consistent growth with them.

I'm doing a month-long detox and have returned to a vegan/raw food diet. So I want to make sure my vitamins reflect this. I've replaced my SV biotin with a 10,000 mcg vegan, non-GMO biotin(Sports Research), SV HSN with Hairfluence. I'm taking my bamboo silica as tea and/or vitamin and have added 3,000 mcg of MSM powder, which I mix with orange juice. I'm also drinking 1 gallon of water daily and am doing a smoothie with fruit, greens (spinch or kale), green powder, Garden of Life Protein powder, etc.

So far so good.

The MSM has given me added energy and the gallons of water is helping me to sleep better and has my body glowing. I just gotta start working out now. I think that'll make an even bigger difference with growth and feel great overall.



Natural-K said:


> I'm not sure how to multi-quote...
> 
> @Tefnut Tamika was great.  Eclectic_vibez is on Instagram.  Check her out.  I'm a big fan of her straightening work and a while back she posted an example of her clients hair fully reverted so I was sold after that.  You know, I bought a bunch of the Manetabolism a while back but I never took them.  Even now that I'm starting up it's hard for me to remember so I have yet to take two pills a day for a two days in a row.  I think I'm going to have to set my phone alarm.  It's just I want to take it with a meal and I don't always eat at the same time.  How are your Spring Valley HSN, Bamboo Silica, etc. working for you?  Are you seeing consistent growth?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 8, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> 7 months? Your hair has got to be at Tailbone length right now lol! Your hair grows really fast!



Whaaaaaat?! No way. Lol I'm hoping to at least touch WL.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 9, 2017)

Update: 

I just received my shipment from 22nd century natural hair. 

I ordered:
1 Mild Conditioner 
1 Lavendar scented soap bar
1 Citrus scented soap bar
1 Peppermint scented soap bar

The conditioner comes vacum sealed in a packed placed in an empty container. 
Smart idea to avoid leakages.

I'm looking forward to doing my detox with clay then trying these products on my next wash day !
Will be adding these to my HipLength Regimen


----------



## ForestRose (Mar 9, 2017)

Oops wrong thread


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Mar 9, 2017)

I need to add a protein treatment to my regimen...any suggestions? I'm not using eggs as a protein treatment anymore because it's been clogging my shower..even when I use cool water to rinse it.


----------



## curlicarib (Mar 9, 2017)

I rotate several.  Komaza (hard), Aphogee 2 Min (mild), Aphogee Two Step (xtra hard), Joico K-Pak (mild), and Nexxus Emergencee (hard).  I use a mild one every week (always DC afterwards) and a hard one once a month (DC w/steam).  I rotate them every week.

I forgot to add Ion Vegan Protein Conditioner from Sally's (mild).



Noelle01 said:


> I need to add a protein treatment to my regimen...any suggestions? I'm not using eggs as a protein treatment anymore because it's been clogging my shower..even when I use cool water to rinse it.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 9, 2017)

Noelle01 said:


> I need to add a protein treatment to my regimen...any suggestions? I'm not using eggs as a protein treatment anymore because it's been clogging my shower..even when I use cool water to rinse it.



I second the Komaza care and add the Shescentit okra reconstructor.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 9, 2017)

Daina said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I want to trim more consistently when needed.  I am new to self trimming and like the @dontspeakdefeat method however I'm curious how you ladies trim your crown areas?  Splitting my hair into 2 pony tails and trimming I don't think will effectively get to the crown area since it is shorter.  So for those that self trim, what method do you use to get a good trim throughout each of the sections of your hair?



@Daina I prefer to trim immediately after a roller set since the hair is already grouped together from the roller. I trim as I take each roller down one by one.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 9, 2017)

Noelle01 said:


> I need to add a protein treatment to my regimen...any suggestions? I'm not using eggs as a protein treatment anymore because it's been clogging my shower..even when I use cool water to rinse it.



+1 to the Komaza Protein Hair Strengthener, and I'll add the Mielle Organics Babassu Oil Mint Deep Conditioner as a moisture/protein balancing conditioner. The latter is available at Target and Sally's.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 9, 2017)

Noelle01 said:


> I need to add a protein treatment to my regimen...any suggestions? I'm not using eggs as a protein treatment anymore because it's been clogging my shower..even when I use cool water to rinse it.



@Noelle01 I like Colorful Neutral Protein Filler. You can purchase it at Sally's for around $5 or $6 I believe.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I have used the Joico K-Pak conditioner in the past (I should pick up more), but I've never tried any hard protein treatments other than the mask that I used to make out of eggs, honey and coconut milk (if that's considered a hard treatment). I'm going to look into Nexxus Emergencee or the Colorful protein filler.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 13, 2017)

Wearing my hair in a roller set for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Wearing my hair in a roller set for the next 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 391575
> ...


Beautiful as usual.  They should probably just make a lulu emoticon.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 13, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Beautiful as usual.  *They* *should* *probably* *just* *make* *a* *lulu* *emoticon*.


Agreed,


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 13, 2017)

Lulu your hair is gorgeousness on steroids and beyond! 



lulu97 said:


> Wearing my hair in a roller set for the next 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 391575
> ...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 13, 2017)

I want me a really good blowout, but I won't be able to get one for a few months from now.

I'm so afraid of hair dressers and salons it's ridiculous, but my cousin got a blowout on her hair and it turned out amazing!

Unfortunately I can't go where she went as I'm moving to a different city across the state.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 14, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Beautiful as usual.  They should probably just make a lulu emoticon.





MileHighDiva said:


> Agreed,





SmilingElephant said:


> Lulu your hair is gorgeousness on steroids and beyond!



You Ladies are so kind! I love the support in this thread!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 14, 2017)

Wrapped my hair in a traditional wrap to knock out the curls from my roller set. So this is my updated straight-ish hair via roller set:



I figured I'd might as well do a pull check. It's sitting at the very top of my tailbone. I'm assuming if my hair was actually straightened, it would be an inch or 2 pass. But I'm ok with just using roller sets.



The weather is not really at a point to wear my hair down, so I put it in 2 big braids and pinned them up. I'll keep them in until the weekend.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 14, 2017)

I think I got breakage! 

My sink has NEVER looked like this after detangling.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 14, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I think I got breakage!
> 
> My sink has NEVER looked like this after detangling.
> 
> View attachment 391657


Do you have a protein rx in your stash?  If so, use it on your next wash day.  Followed by a moisturizing dc. 

Also, slow down during your detangle sessions.  This will allow you to be gentle and minimize mechanical breakage.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 14, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Do you have a protein rx in your stash?  If so, use it on your next wash day.  Followed by a moisturizing dc.
> 
> Also, slow down during your detangle sessions.  This will allow you to be gentle and minimize mechanical breakage.



Thanks, @MileHighDiva.

Yes, I have Komaza Hair Protein Strengthener, Mielle Organics balancing DC, and Colorful Neutral Protein Filler or whatever it's called. I'll go with the Komaza.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 14, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, @MileHighDiva.
> 
> Yes, I have Komaza Hair Protein Strengthener, Mielle Organics balancing DC, and Colorful Neutral Protein Filler or whatever it's called. I'll go with the Komaza.


I just read in RT that you switched things up (order of processes).

Going forward, remember to "do you."  What works for others may not work for you...  Stick to your "Recipe for Success", regarding technique and order of processes.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 14, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy That's nothing that a little TLC wont fix.

When I get breakage (and believe me we all get it), I like to re-evaluate my products and processes over the last month. If I added anything new, I nip it in the bud. Clarify, protein treat, moisture treat and put my hair away. Works like a charm.


----------



## Natural-K (Mar 14, 2017)

@lulu97  I love your rollerset and your hair is gorgeous!!  

@YvetteWithJoy  Sorry to hear about your breakage.  Hopefully it was isolated and you'll be good next time you detangle.

All, I'm happy to report my hair reverted back without heat damage.    I feel like I dodged a bullet so I won't be doing that again. 

I need to stay motivated or I may need to tweak my proposed regimen.  The weekly full stop wash combo may be too ambitious.  I didn't do my hair this weekend as planned.  I had friends in town and there was no time to pre-poo overnight, wash, and deep condition.  I think I will co-wash tonight and try to do the full stop cleansing this weekend.  Then I may alternate weekly prepoo/washes/deep conditioning and co-washes.  We'll see.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 14, 2017)

@Daina I got my hands on some jet black Joico hair color. I'll be using it in 2 weeks. I'll let you know how it goes.

Also to update you on the last color I used (Clairol Textures and Tones in jet black) It's been over 3 months and no fading. It's still as vibrant as when I first used it. I like that one better than the Shea Moisture that we were discussing a while back.

So once I use the Joico and evaluate it over the next 3 months, I'll make my final decision. Or if I like the Clairol and Joico equally, I'll just switch back and forth between the 2.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 14, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy That's nothing that a little TLC wont fix.
> 
> When I get breakage (and believe me we all get it), I like to re-evaluate my products and processes over the last month. If I added anything new, I nip it in the bud. Clarify, protein treat, moisture treat and put my hair away. Works like a charm.



Thanks, @lulu97. I'm so bummed. I'll get over it soon, but it really made me sad to see breakage with my natural hair. It was just so shocking to see this for the first time. I can kind of understand breakage with relaxed hair. But my natural hair is so much work that it makes me feel like I should be "rewarded" with no breakage since I'm doing the "harder" work of being natural and thus healthier (no harsh chemicals).

It was like, "No! No! NOT _breakage_. I need this journey to be healthy! I don't need any problems, and I don't need any setbacks." Everyone's posts are helping me feel encouraged that I can come back from it.

Breakage. Tsk, tsk, tsk. I will prevail.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 14, 2017)

Natural-K said:


> @lulu97  I love your rollerset and your hair is gorgeous!!
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy  Sorry to hear about your breakage.  Hopefully it was isolated and you'll be good next time you detangle.
> 
> ...



Thanks, @Natural-K. I appreciate it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 14, 2017)

duplicate post


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Mar 14, 2017)

I tried the Colorful Neutral Protein Filler a few days ago and it gave me great results. My hair was left feeling strong and still has a lot of body and shine today.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 14, 2017)

Noelle01 said:


> I tried the Colorful Neutral Protein Filler a few days ago and it gave me great results. My hair was left feeling strong and still has a lot of body and shine today.



Yay! 

How did you use it exactly, @Noelle01? Did you mix it with something? How long did you leave it on?


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Mar 14, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yay!
> 
> How did you use it exactly, @Noelle01? Did you mix it with something? How long did you leave it on?



I just diluted it with water using a 2:1 ratio (2 oz of the protein filler to 1 oz of water) ,put it in a spray bottle and sprayed it on my hair after I detangled, rinsed and divided my hair into 6 sections. I sat under the dryer and left it on for 20 minutes, rinsed and then did a moisture DC for 20 minutes


----------



## Daina (Mar 15, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Daina I got my hands on some jet black Joico hair color. I'll be using it in 2 weeks. I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> Also to update you on the last color I used (Clairol Textures and Tones in jet black) It's been over 3 months and no fading. It's still as vibrant as when I first used it. I like that one better than the Shea Moisture that we were discussing a while back.
> 
> So once I use the Joico and evaluate it over the next 3 months, I'll make my final decision. Or if I like the Clairol and Joico equally, I'll just switch back and forth between the 2.



@lulu97, first Sis there are no words to describe the deliciousness that is your hair ...simply beautiful!  I noticed how vibrant your color still looked in the pictures and was wondering if you had touched up your color!  It still looks really good for sure.  Let me know after you have tried the SM again, I probably won't color again until May or maybe even June.  My last color application did not go so well because my BFF left the color on too long and I have had to work hard to restore my moisture balance and still not all the way back to normal.  I've decided to just let my hair be for awhile and not do anything extra for a minute.  Prayerfully I can last that long as my grays are already coming through again in the back and one or two in the front hairline.  With this pregnancy you very well may get to classic length real soon, my hair grew like crazy when I was pregnant 2 years ago.


----------



## Daina (Mar 15, 2017)

Noelle01 said:


> I just diluted it with water using a 2:1 ratio (2 oz of the protein filler to 1 oz of water) ,put it in a spray bottle and sprayed it on my hair after I detangled, rinsed and divided my hair into 6 sections. I sat under the dryer and left it on for 20 minutes, rinsed and then did a moisture DC for 20 minutes



I've really got to try this, everyone seems to have great things to say about it.  I love my Komaza but it would be nice to have a ready back-up that I know works just in case something changes with the Komaza.


----------



## Daina (Mar 15, 2017)

Natural-K said:


> @lulu97  I love your rollerset and your hair is gorgeous!!
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy  Sorry to hear about your breakage.  Hopefully it was isolated and you'll be good next time you detangle.
> 
> ...



@Natural-K, I know the feeling of being worried your hair will revert, I'm so happy you don't have any damage!  I put on a holy shout on Saturday when I washed and my hair reverted.  I was so worried because it was bone-straight that I had heat damage, I also realize I don't like my hair bone straight!  I like it having a little texture, it looks more full and healthy to me than stick straight.  I really wanted to try and keep my hair straight for 2-3 weeks but I missed my curls and texture way too much.  I am thrilled to be back in my bun!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Mar 15, 2017)

Daina said:


> I've really got to try this, everyone seems to have great things to say about it.  I love my Komaza but it would be nice to have a ready back-up that I know works just in case something changes with the Komaza.



You should. It was really easy to use, not messy (unlike my egg protein mask I was using before lol) and cheap. I paid about $5 for a small bottle at Sally's and Amazon sells a 16 oz. bottle for $12. I'm definitely planning on buying it again.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm going to try to do a wet length check this weekend. If I can get a picture of it, I'll claim MBL. 

I also need a dusting, but I need to find the farmers almanac for that.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 15, 2017)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, first Sis there are no words to describe the deliciousness that is your hair ...simply beautiful!  I noticed how vibrant your color still looked in the pictures and was wondering if you had touched up your color!  It still looks really good for sure.  Let me know after you have tried the SM again, I probably won't color again until May or maybe even June.  My last color application did not go so well because my BFF left the color on too long and I have had to work hard to restore my moisture balance and still not all the way back to normal.  I've decided to just let my hair be for awhile and not do anything extra for a minute.  Prayerfully I can last that long as my grays are already coming through again in the back and one or two in the front hairline.  With this pregnancy you very well may get to classic length real soon, my hair grew like crazy when I was pregnant 2 years ago.



@Daina Thank you so much for the kind words...they are very much appreciated Sis! 

I'm glad your moisture levels are getting back on track. Yeah leaving color on too long can be a doozie! My hair accepts color well, so I can get a good deposit with just leaving it on 10-15 minutes. How long did your BFF leave it on?

I got a nice boost of growth my last pregnancy, I'm hoping this one will do me right too! However more than anything, I just want my nose to return to normal. I'm ashamed to say how many products  (hair and body) that I've purchased and RETURNED during this pregnancy purely because the smell was too much for me.


----------



## Natural-K (Mar 15, 2017)

Daina said:


> @Natural-K, I know the feeling of being worried your hair will revert, I'm so happy you don't have any damage!  I put on a holy shout on Saturday when I washed and my hair reverted.  I was so worried because it was bone-straight that I had heat damage, I also realize I don't like my hair bone straight!  I like it having a little texture, it looks more full and healthy to me than stick straight.  I really wanted to try and keep my hair straight for 2-3 weeks but I missed my curls and texture way too much.  I am thrilled to be back in my bun!



Thank you @Daina.  I'm glad your hair reverted as well!! Yeah, I only kept my hair straight for two weeks before I washed it.  I could've gotten another week but my nerves were too bad.  The heat damage risk is not worth the bone straight look for me.  It's nice but I liked the results I get when I DIY and the peace of mind.


----------



## Daina (Mar 15, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Daina Thank you so much for the kind words...they are very much appreciated Sis!
> 
> I'm glad your moisture levels are getting back on track. Yeah leaving color on too long can be a doozie! My hair accepts color well, so I can get a good deposit with just leaving it on 10-15 minutes. How long did your BFF leave it on?
> 
> I got a nice boost of growth my last pregnancy, I'm hoping this one will do me right too! However more than anything, I just want my nose to return to normal. I'm ashamed to say how many products  (hair and body) that I've purchased and RETURNED during this pregnancy purely because the smell was too much for me.



@lulu97, I'm embarrassed to say it was on like 45 minutes. She was backed up and I nodded off in the chair and didn't realize it had been that long. I blame me though...trust it won't happen again! My nose was super sensitive as well, I couldn't stand the smell of raw meat or meat being cooked. I could eat it just not prep it or be around as it cooked.


----------



## Daina (Mar 15, 2017)

Natural-K said:


> Thank you @Daina.  I'm glad your hair reverted as well!! Yeah, I only kept my hair straight for two weeks before I washed it.  I could've gotten another week but my nerves were too bad.  The heat damage risk is not worth the bone straight look for me.  It's nice but I liked the results I get when I DIY and the peace of mind.



@Natural-K, #TeamDIY!!! It will be a minute before anyone other than me flat irons my hair again.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm halfway through my bkt process. I just did the naked blowdry. I'm going to do my last step in my dad's backyard. We are out of town and I don't want these yt people at the hotel looking at me sideways (I have to wear gloves and a mask).


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 16, 2017)

I've been wearing my hair in twists for the past month. I'm about to wash and re-do - maybe this weekend. I have crazy post partum shedding so I'm bummed out about that. My edges are a mess. Hopefully the shedding will stop soon and I can work on growing it back. I don't plan to straighten again until May.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey ladies!

So sorry I've been M.I.A. I've got so much catching up to do! But first, here's my update:

My baby boy is now 3 weeks old! I'm still recovering from the surgery but moving around much better. I've had these mini braids in since January and I redid them about a month ago. I'm currently taking them down one at a time when I can find time. I've been slipping on my DCing, etc. but I was consistently cowashing or water rinsing almost daily, using my cleanser once per week. I'm happy to not be pregnant anymore, I was so tired all of the time!! I ordered Joico Intense Hydrator tx to balance the k-pak I use so I'll get to using that when I texlax next.

I'm still debating on whether or not to texlax after I the these braids down or if I'm going to do cornrows/wigs or braid/twist extensions. My last texlax was at the end of November. I only length check with a fresh texlax and with the baby out, I'll have somewhat of a waist again , so I'm tempted to do that. But I really feel like baby and I  need more time to get into our grove before I commit to trying to complete a texlax session.  I don't want to rush the chemical process. If I wait, I won't texlax until May. That's mine and hubby's birthday month and our anniversary month. 

For now, I'm just going to continue taking them down one by one. That may take a week or so.

Nutritionally, I'm exclusively breastfeeding so I'm still taking a prenatal and fish oil, eating pretty well and drinking my water. We're gonna start walking within the next week or so since I'm no longer feeling pain when I laugh, cough or sneeze. I'm just not ready for neighbors to be up in my baby's face, he hasn't yet started his immunizations and I'm admittedly a true Mama Bear. LoL


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 17, 2017)

Today's bun


----------



## beauti (Mar 17, 2017)

*Hi ladies! I'm still trucking along, washing once a week and keeping my hair in protective styles. My only complaint is having to undo my ps midweek to remoisturize, which I really don't want to do. My dc sessions leave my hair hydrated but I still have to remoisturize midweek. Can anyone recommend products that will keep my hair hydrated the entire week? I usually use an aloe vera/water spritz followed by curls blueberry bliss leave in, and sealed with olive oil. midweek i spritz with the aloe/water mix and seal with shea butter mix. Thank you! *


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 17, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Hi ladies! I'm still trucking along, washing once a week and keeping my hair in protective styles. My only complaint is having to undo my ps midweek to remoisturize, which I really don't want to do. My dc sessions leave my hair hydrated but I still have to remoisturize midweek. Can anyone recommend products that will keep my hair hydrated the entire week? I usually use an aloe vera/water spritz followed by curls blueberry bliss leave in, and sealed with olive oil. midweek i spritz with the aloe/water mix and seal with shea butter mix. Thank you! *



Maybe you could baggy or GHE midweek instead of taking down your PS? That would be less manipulation and if baggying bothers you, it'll only be once a week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 17, 2017)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, I'm embarrassed to say it was on like 45 minutes. She was backed up and I nodded off in the chair and didn't realize it had been that long. I blame me though...trust it won't happen again! My nose was super sensitive as well, I couldn't stand the smell of *raw meat or meat being cooked. I could eat it just not prep it or be around as it cooked.*



Ewwwww MEAT!!! Most of it smell and tastes like seasoned rubber to me! I've been eating mostly plant based during the day and adding in or should I say forcing down some type of meat for dinner.  
I also drink chocolate protein shakes a few times a week just to make sure my protein intake is all good. 

********
Oh and no more falling asleep at the stylist chair! You have to save the sleep time for when you are already under the dryer with rollers  and know for sure the timer is set. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 17, 2017)

@MzSwift Congrats on the birth of your baby boy!!! Glad mommy and baby are doing well.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 17, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Hi ladies! I'm still trucking along, washing once a week and keeping my hair in protective styles. My only complaint is having to undo my ps midweek to remoisturize, which I really don't want to do. My dc sessions leave my hair hydrated but I still have to remoisturize midweek. Can anyone recommend products that will keep my hair hydrated the entire week? I usually use an aloe vera/water spritz followed by curls blueberry bliss leave in, and sealed with olive oil. midweek i spritz with the aloe/water mix and seal with shea butter mix. Thank you! *



For lasting moisture throughout the week: I have used and liked in the past:
Camille Rose and Qhemet

I wouldn't repurchase either though. I grew tired of the cake batter smell from the Camille rose after about a year and the Qhemet was too heavy for my hair in the long run. I would recommend both lines though for someone in need of moisture.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 17, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> For lasting moisture throughout the week: I have used and liked in the past:
> Camille Rose and Qhemet
> 
> I wouldn't repurchase either though.* I grew tired of the cake batter smell from the Camille rose after about a year and the Qhemet was too heavy for my hair in the long run.* I would recommend both lines though for someone in need of moisture.



 Agreed.


----------



## beauti (Mar 17, 2017)

*Thank you! @lulu97  I've heard great things about qhemet but can never find it otg. I will look around some more. As for CRN, I have the moisture milk, what can I layer it with for ultimate moisture? Will any of the butters Do? tia!*


----------



## beauti (Mar 17, 2017)

*@MzSwift thank you! I will give baggying a try. I used to do it way back in the day. *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 17, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Thank you! @lulu97  I've heard great things about qhemet but can never find it otg. I will look around some more. As for CRN, I have the moisture milk, what can I layer it with for ultimate moisture? Will any of the butters Do? tia!*



@beauti If you have a Sephora close by, Qhemet products are sold there. That's the only place I've seen them OTG in my area.

I used the CR Aloe whipped butter gel in addition to the Moisture Milk. It was a good combo. My sister likes the almond twisting butter and she still uses it. It's the only product she uses in her hair period after washing. Her hair always looks so supple and moist too!


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 17, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Thank you! @lulu97  I've heard great things about qhemet but can never find it otg. I will look around some more. As for CRN, I have the moisture milk, what can I layer it with for ultimate moisture? Will any of the butters Do? tia!*



I use their JAI twist butter on top of my leave in/moisturizer. My hair stays soft all week.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 17, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> For lasting moisture throughout the week: I have used and liked in the past:
> Camille Rose and Qhemet
> 
> I wouldn't repurchase either though. I grew tired of the cake batter smell from the Camille rose after about a year and the Qhemet was too heavy for my hair in the long run. I would recommend both lines though for someone in need of moisture.



@beauti I would recommend both.

I dont care for smells either, I prefer neutral, but i have no splits or moisture loss since using these.

I would recommend Qhemet Burdock if the Amla is to heavy, but I hate the satsuma smell of both.

My Honey Child has a Type 4 (heavy)and Buttery Soy (medium) that smell neutral.



beauti said:


> *Thank you! @lulu97  I've heard great things about qhemet but can never find it otg. I will look around some more. As for CRN, I have the moisture milk, what can I layer it with for ultimate moisture? Will any of the butters Do? tia!*



Check Seph.ora


----------



## beauti (Mar 17, 2017)

*@lulu97  and @AgeinATL  thank you!  I will try them both*


----------



## beauti (Mar 17, 2017)

*@Saludable84 Thank you sis!*


----------



## Lucia (Mar 18, 2017)

@LuLu
Beautiful hair.
for the breakage just go back to basics of your hair regimen and products like previous poster said.

When I get too fancy or complicated with my regimen or products my hair suffers.
For Moisture I use Camille rose naturals Moisture milk over Infusium 23 then seal with Argan,  jojoba, or whatever oil I have around in my stash.  I follow up with some CRN moisture butter (fav) or almond jai butter (not my fav but it works)  on the last 2-3 inches of my hair esp. in winter or seasonal changes.
For light or heavy protein I use Aphogee products, or eggs. Hth


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 18, 2017)

I almost want to give up...like...to be honest. I want to reach Hip Length...but I don't know why I feel so unmotivated to work toward it and achieve it.

I just want it to "happen"

I've even tried introducing new products to my regimen...:nope:

And I STILL haven't bothered to get my vitamins. Idk what it is


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 18, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> I almost want to give up...like...to be honest. I want to reach Hip Length...but I don't know why I feel so unmotivated to work toward it and achieve it.
> 
> I just want it to "happen"
> 
> ...



Hugs. What if you made your pathway to HL simpler? Easy regimen. Very few pills/vitamins.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 18, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hugs. What if you made your pathway to HL simpler? Easy regimen. Very few pills/vitamins.



Yeah...that's a good suggestion.

My regimen itself is severely simple. I don't even deep condition frequently at this point. I DC like...once a month now.

I co wash, leave in oil and gel every 3-5 days. I'm looking forward to daily cowashing this Summer  And I only shampoo when my hair feels really dirty or gunky...so maybe about every 1-2 weeks.

Half the time.. my hair is in a bun or ponytail...I don't feel like doing special styles to it.

Honestly...I don't feel like doing anything. I feel completely burned out. It's not even bad stuff...but I'm going through about 4 life changes all at once this year. I'm so tired.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 19, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> *I almost want to give up...like...to be honest. I want to reach Hip Length...but I don't know why I feel so unmotivated to work toward it and achieve it.*
> 
> I just want it to "happen"
> 
> ...



@SmilingElephant It's just a phase Sis and it will pass. I went through those quite a bit and talked about it in our previous hip length challenge. I notice it hits when I get bored with my hair/routine. Just take it one day at a time. You will get the passion back, especially if you focus on something other than length for a while. Maybe focus on mastering a certain style or playing around with some of those temporary spray colors? Just something to switch up your day to day routine.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 19, 2017)

Spring is almost here! Woot Woot!

Within the next couple of weeks, I'll be posting a new spring/summer mini challenge. I'll also be updating and sharing any changes I plan on making to my warmer-months hair routine.

I hope you all will join in on the mini challenge as well as sharing your routines if you plan on changing anything for the spring/summer.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 19, 2017)

I had to post this sista's youtube video. #goals 


I wonder if she is a member here?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 19, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I had to post this sista's youtube video. #goals
> 
> 
> I wonder if she is a member here?



She has beautiful hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 19, 2017)

This weekend I went to a wedding attended by my husband's high school and college squad. It was a little intimidating. My husband's former fiancee was there. (They broke it off). There's really nowhere for me to share this, so I'm sharing here.

She is beautiful, very successful, and has gorgeous, straight hair all down her back. I felt some kind of way about it all. My husband kept telling me how stunning I looked (just as a matter of course, not because he thought I was thinking of her or anything). He frequently told me how all of his friends kept saying, "Man, your wife is beautiful!" But I felt a little less than. Almost his entire squad of friends are doctors, engineers, lawyers, etc. There are other details I can't share that had me feeling . . . regretful, I guess is the word. We had a good time and it was great meeting everyone, and I know I'll feel better as the days go by, but that was a rough one, y'all.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 20, 2017)

Why feel regretful? Because she's quote unquote successful? And has long hair and you feel she's gorgeous...while all the fellas was taking notice of your glow and shine?

Guuuuuuuurrrrrl...! Don't let anyone make you feel less than. We are all put on this earth without a map for how we individually should go about our lives...we are all still figuring it out, therefore...never give that power to someone or people to make you feel unworthy to exist or be amongst them. Don't give them that permission  ( I learned this year's ago in therapy)...Nobody is better than anyone else.

I used to feel some type of way around certain "classes" of people...until I learned that we're all the same behind the curtains. Some just smile it off and fake it til they make it.

At the end of the day...I know I'm badass and anything I touch.. I'm awesome at it.

At the end of the day...you are the one he married. You're the Queen! Now get out there and run that chess board ma'am! Fix that crown! #checkmate 



YvetteWithJoy said:


> This weekend I went to a wedding attended by my husband's high school and college squad. It was a little intimidating. My husband's former fiancee was there. (They broke it off). There's really nowhere for me to share this, so I'm sharing here.
> 
> She is beautiful, very successful, and has gorgeous, straight hair all down her back. I felt some kind of way about it all. My husband kept telling me how stunning I looked (just as a matter of course, not because he thought I was thinking of her or anything). He frequently told me how all of his friends kept saying, "Man, your wife is beautiful!" But I felt a little less than. Almost his entire squad of friends are doctors, engineers, lawyers, etc. There are other details I can't share that had me feeling . . . regretful, I guess is the word. We had a good time and it was great meeting everyone, and I know I'll feel better as the days go by, but that was a rough one, y'all.


----------



## beauti (Mar 20, 2017)

*@YvetteWithJoy 
sorry you felt that way sis. Just remember your beauty is the one your husband chose and you have other successes to be proud of. *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 20, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy I appreciate your honesty and transparency. I know it takes a lot of courage to put your feelings out in the open like that so thank you for sharing. 

With that being said, know that the presence of another woman's beauty does not mean the absence of your own. And no matter who you are in the room with and what success or educational background they may have, you are STILL amazing and beautiful in your own right.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 20, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I had to post this sista's youtube video. #goals
> 
> 
> I wonder if she is a member here?



Her hair is  
Wowzers!!!!


----------



## beauti (Mar 20, 2017)

*I made some flaxseed gel on Sunday and decided to test it out on a wag(wash and go )

  *


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 20, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I made some flaxseed gel on Sunday and decided to test it out on a wag(wash and go )
> 
> View attachment 392137 View attachment 392139 *



In loooooove with your curls sis!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 20, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This weekend I went to a wedding attended by my husband's high school and college squad. It was a little intimidating. My husband's former fiancee was there. (They broke it off). There's really nowhere for me to share this, so I'm sharing here.
> 
> She is beautiful, very successful, and has gorgeous, straight hair all down her back. I felt some kind of way about it all. My husband kept telling me how stunning I looked (just as a matter of course, not because he thought I was thinking of her or anything). He frequently told me how all of his friends kept saying, "Man, your wife is beautiful!" But I felt a little less than. Almost his entire squad of friends are doctors, engineers, lawyers, etc. There are other details I can't share that had me feeling . . . regretful, I guess is the word. We had a good time and it was great meeting everyone, and I know I'll feel better as the days go by, but that was a rough one, y'all.



Nonsense! You already said it in your profile status, 'Thankful for God, health, love, work, & this hair!' Yaaassss!!!!! Hugs and kisses!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Mar 20, 2017)

I had another easy wash day yesterday. I barely had any tangles and my hair felt a lot thicker than it did last week for some reason...maybe it's the leftover effects of the protein treatment I used last week? But, I've also been noticing a lot of what looks like new "sprouts" of hair in between sections of hair. They're not in spots where breakage could/would occur, so maybe my hair is actually getting thicker. The Xcel21 spray has really been helping with growth. 

My 10-year high school reunion is going to be in September, so I have a mini goal for myself to be at least grazing hip length by that time. 

@beauti  Your wash and go looks great. I've been meaning to try making flaxseed gel for a while.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 20, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I had to post this sista's youtube video. #goals
> 
> 
> I wonder if she is a member here?



Two things I got from this video: 
1- I need a better flat iron.
2- She reconfirmed my love for blunt ends!


----------



## beauti (Mar 20, 2017)

*@pre_medicalrulz  thanks hun! 

@Noelle01 thank you! It was so easy to make! I used naptural85 updated tutorial but I added oils in mine.*


----------



## Lucia (Mar 20, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This weekend I went to a wedding attended by my husband's high school and college squad. It was a little intimidating. My husband's former fiancee was there. (They broke it off). There's really nowhere for me to share this, so I'm sharing here.
> 
> She is beautiful, very successful, and has gorgeous, straight hair all down her back. I felt some kind of way about it all. My husband kept telling me how stunning I looked (just as a matter of course, not because he thought I was thinking of her or anything). He frequently told me how all of his friends kept saying, "Man, your wife is beautiful!" But I felt a little less than. Almost his entire squad of friends are doctors, engineers, lawyers, etc. There are other details I can't share that had me feeling . . . regretful, I guess is the word. We had a good time and it was great meeting everyone, and I know I'll feel better as the days go by, but that was a rough one, y'all.



Stating the obvious here but.... Umm.... he married you, for better or worse and there are reasons they're not married. Hey shes prob is a good person and all maybe they're just not compatible or not meant for each other, it happens. Now you feeling some kind of way about her cause she has long straight hair, and your hair maybe is not where you want it yet, or she fit, beautiful all that is you doubting yourself. I agree w/  @SmilingElephant  and @lulu97   so eloquently put it even if she was Brazilian supermodel what she has doesn't automatically take away or make what you have disappear.

That's the enemy trying to plant seeds of doubt and lack in your heart, be diligent, cast that spirit of envy and lack down in Jesus name, Amen!
 We as women and as people in general have a sinister idea in,our heads that for me to shine no one else can shine as well, or for me to be rich, skinny, or successful, and blessed everyone else has to fade away- that's a lie from the father of lies and that's why the world is the way it is.

There's enough abundance in the world for all of us to have long hair, be beautiful, smart, talented, successful, wealthy, and blessed everyone is going to have their own unique look talents, and smarts no one is like someone else and that's why he married you.  Stop worrying about who she is, what she has, or what she's doing.

If the hair anorexia is really bothering you that much, just buy some clip in extensions or wigs to have your goal look when you want it. There's nothing wrong with adding some pieces in when you want that look or ps under a wig. You know what she's probably engaged to someone else right now and not even thinking about you're husband. Keep your head up. God bless.


----------



## Natural-K (Mar 20, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy  From what I've witnessed on this forum you have such a beautiful way about you.  You seem kind, open, and giving.  I can see why your husband chose you.  Beautiful inside and out.  Keep your head up.



beauti said:


> *@pre_medicalrulz  thanks hun!
> 
> @Noelle01 thank you! It was so easy to make! I used naptural85 updated tutorial but I added oils in mine.*


@beauti You're hair looks gorgeous and makeup too.  I also watched Naptural85's video and now I'm convinced to try it.  Did you put anything in your hair before adding the gel?  If I remember correctly, she added the gel straight to her hair after cleansing.  I've always used my leave in before gel.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks, all.

Your posts are really helping.

I think it was all challenging especially because I haven't met my goals for myself and I've been sidelined caring for motherless children in my family, so I don't know when or how I'll be able to focus on my goals.

I have an expensive Harvard degree and I'm finishing a graduate degree tho week in a field I've learned I want to leave. It feels like I started out with a lot of promise but have not manifested what I really want or even need. I have lots of debt from these degrees but not the career I want because I was learning myself.

It felt like I am still developing while everyone there was already building, if that makes any sense. I know it's different looking from the outside in, but their lives looked so settled, in a good way. I drove my little car into the parking lot and parked next to all those Mercedes and BMWs.  I'll feel better about it all in a few days. Right now I'm wanting to take this feeling and turn it around for good in the form of motivation and focus.

Petty point: I'm not aging like she is. But seriously, I know to be glad for black success. It was nice to see so much black money/love/success on one hand.


----------



## beauti (Mar 20, 2017)

*@Natural-K  thank you! I also use products before any gel. I used carols daughter black vanilla leave-in, kinky curly knot today,and evoo. hth!*


----------



## beingofserenity (Mar 20, 2017)

Lucia said:


> Stating the obvious here but.... Umm.... he married you, for better or worse and there are reasons they're not married. Hey shes prob is a good person and all maybe they're just not compatible or mrpeantvfir each other, it happens. Now you feeling some kind of way about her cause she has long straight hair, and your hair maybe is maybe not where you want it yet, or she fit, beautiful all that is you doubting yourself. I agree w/ @SmilingElephant  so eloquently put it even if she was Brazilian supermodel what she has doesn't automatically take away or make what you have disappear.
> 
> That's the enemy trying to plant seeds of doubt and lack in your heart, be diligent, cast that spirit of envy and lack down in Jesus name, Amen!
> We as women and as people in general have a sinister idea in,our heads that for me to shine no one else can shine as well, or for me to be rich, skinny, or successful, and blessed everyone else has to fade away- that's a lie from the father of lies and that's why the world is the way it is.
> ...



Thanks, this helped me 

And if anyone is looking for realistic clip ins that match natural hair extremely well, I wear these >  https://www.krshairgroup.com/

They match so well.  They've saved my life, because I really hated the short hair look and I didn't want to wear wigs/weaves.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 21, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy 


Sis, I totally understand. I think it's good that you're working through these feelings instead of giving in to the pressure of ignoring or minimizing these uncomfortable thoughts. I'm sure you're going to emerge on the other side feeling great about things. It takes certain characteristics to complete a Harvard degree and to go on to pursue graduate education. You've got what it takes to be as successful as you dream to be!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 21, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> 
> Sis, I totally understand. I think it's good that you're working through these feelings instead of giving in to the pressure of ignoring or minimizing these uncomfortable thoughts. I'm sure you're going to emerge on the other side feeling great about things. It takes certain characteristics to complete a Harvard degree and to go on to pursue graduate education. You've got what it takes to be as successful as you dream to be!



Many thanks. This is really helpful.

I'm thinking and feeling better as the days go by. At least I can be real with myself about why the event affected me that way. I need to focus on prioritizing a peaceful, patient journey to a place that makes sense for me. I'm going to have to get more disciplined and "selfish." I'm treating the experience as a nudge. I'm just so thankful for support and second chances. And reflection.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 22, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I made some flaxseed gel on Sunday and decided to test it out on a wag(wash and go )
> 
> View attachment 392137 View attachment 392139 *



@beauti You have such lovely hair!


----------



## beauti (Mar 22, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @beauti You have such lovely hair!



*@lulu97 thank you sis!   I'm try'na get on your level by 2018 *


----------



## Daina (Mar 25, 2017)

Installed my first set of twists yesterday! It took me 3 hours and they are a mix of small and medium. I pulled them back into a single french braid with the ends tucked. Hoping to keep them in for 2 weeks. Trying to find different ways to style them to wear to work and church. Hopefully hubby won't complain too much when he sees them.

I just needed something different where I could "ignore" my hair for awhile if that makes sense....I will be trimming off another 4 inches between now and the end of the year to remove the remaining damage on my ends. This will keep me between MBL and WL most of this year. Hoping to use all of 2018 to hit my goal of HL stretched.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Daina said:


> Installed my first set of twists yesterday! It took me 3 hours and they are a mix of small and medium. I pulled them back into a single french braid with the ends tucked. Hoping to keep them in for 2 weeks. Trying to find different ways to style them to wear to work and church. Hopefully hubby won't complain too much when he sees them.
> 
> I just needed something different where I could "ignore" my hair for awhile if that makes sense....I will be trimming off another 4 inches between now and the end of the year to remove the remaining damage on my ends. This will keep me between MBL and WL most of this year. Hoping to use all of 2018 to hit my goal of HL stretched.



Nice job!


----------



## Daina (Mar 25, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Nice job!



@YvetteWithJoy, thanks sis!


----------



## beauti (Mar 25, 2017)

*@YvetteWithJoy I like the French braid!

Update: I wore my wash and go the entire week. I wore it in a bun and puff the past few days. Today is wash day and I'm currently sitting under the dryer with my dc. I'm gonna need to clip my ends, been putting it off a few weeks now. I think I will s&d this evening and wait for an actual trim when I straighten in June.*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 25, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@YvetteWithJoy I like the French braid!
> 
> Update: I wore my wash and go the entire week. I wore it in a bun and puff the past few days. Today is wash day and I'm currently sitting under the dryer with my dc. I'm gonna need to clip my ends, been putting it off a few weeks now. I think I will s&d this evening and wait for an actual trim when I straighten in June.*



I love @Daina's French braid, too! Protective and elegant at the same time.


----------



## beauti (Mar 25, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I love @Daina's French braid, too! Protective and elegant at the same time.


*Oops!! why did I think you posted that?!  love the French braid @Daina*


----------



## Daina (Mar 25, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Oops!! why did I think you posted that?!  love the French braid @Daina*



Thanks!


----------



## Daina (Mar 25, 2017)

Ladies, my hair seems to be going through a phase. It's not retaining moisture like it did before and some of my tried and trues are no longer working. My moisture issues started when black hair color was left on my hair too long since then I've been struggling to get the balance back. Any ultra moisturizing DC's you can recommend?  Here's what I currently have/had that doesn't seemto be working:
*Joico MRB
*SM Manuka Honey masque 
*Vatika Black Seed hair masque 
*Macadamia Natural Oil deep conditioner 

Thanks!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 25, 2017)

Daina said:


> Ladies, my hair seems to be going through a phase. It's not retaining moisture like it did before and some of my tried and trues are no longer working. My moisture issues started when black hair color was left on my hair too long since then I've been struggling to get the balance back. Any ultra moisturizing DC's you can recommend?  Here's what I currently have/had that doesn't seemto be working:
> *Joico MRB
> *SM Manuka Honey masque
> *Vatika Black Seed hair masque
> ...



APB Ultra Conditioning Soufflé
APB Pumpkin Seed Mask

There's a thread in the vendor forum with reviews. These two are the ones my hair responds well to.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2017)

Daina said:


> Ladies, my hair seems to be going through a phase. It's not retaining moisture like it did before and some of my tried and trues are no longer working. My moisture issues started when black hair color was left on my hair too long since then I've been struggling to get the balance back. Any ultra moisturizing DC's you can recommend?  Here's what I currently have/had that doesn't seemto be working:
> *Joico MRB
> *SM Manuka Honey masque
> *Vatika Black Seed hair masque
> ...


It is very probable that the color has made your hair high porosity. You may want to try methods high porosity ladies use. You may need weekly protein to try to close up holes in the cuticle.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 25, 2017)

@flyygirlll2
Is that a wash n go or twist out in your siggy? Either way


----------



## Lucia (Mar 25, 2017)

Daina said:


> Ladies, my hair seems to be going through a phase. It's not retaining moisture like it did before and some of my tried and trues are no longer working. My moisture issues started when black hair color was left on my hair too long since then I've been struggling to get the balance back. Any ultra moisturizing DC's you can recommend?  Here's what I currently have/had that doesn't seemto be working:
> *Joico MRB
> *SM Manuka Honey masque
> *Vatika Black Seed hair masque
> ...




Try Roux porosity control shampoo and conditioner that can fix any color perm relaxer or hair processing problem even over-bleaching your hair. That and heavy protein like aphogee 2 step use heat with this works better it needs to dry hard in your hair to work.

Use a bonet dryer or blow dryer then followed by their balancing conditioner to replace the moisture balance.  I would also suggest using their pro-vitamin leave in spray it has light oils light silicone vitamins light protein and amino acids that will help rebuild your hair. Or you could use Infusium 23 but that doesn't have oils or protein in it.

The problem is that even if you use the most moisturizing DC your hairs cuticles are so open the moisture will go in as fast as it leaves. So you have to fix both the moisture and the protein balance along with pH which Roux will and aphogee will do, then you're hair can retain moisture again.

HTH

http://www.sallybeauty.com/on/deman...fn1=brand&prefv1=APHOGE&brandLandingPage=true


http://www.sallybeauty.com/protein-hair-treatment/APHOGE4,default,pd.html


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 25, 2017)

@AgeinATL Thanks hun  It's actually a braid out but I do want to try a WNG one of these days though.


----------



## Daina (Mar 25, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> APB Ultra Conditioning Soufflé
> APB Pumpkin Seed Mask
> 
> There's a thread in the vendor forum with reviews. These two are the ones my hair responds well to.



@flyygirlll2, thanks this seems to be quite a popular brand! Looked at the Etsy page earlier.


----------



## Daina (Mar 25, 2017)

faithVA said:


> It is very probable that the color has made your hair high porosity. You may want to try methods high porosity ladies use. You may need weekly protein to try to close up holes in the cuticle.



Never thought about the porosity issues. I've used Komaza Protein but thought it was too much and I needed to go harder on the moisture. Will try my 2-step that I have on hand.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 25, 2017)

Daina said:


> @flyygirlll2, thanks this seems to be quite a popular brand! Looked at the Etsy page earlier.


It is. The owner is a member here and she's very sweet and answers any questions you may have.


----------



## Daina (Mar 25, 2017)

Lucia said:


> Try Roux porosity control shampoo and conditioner that can fix any color perm relaxer or hair processing problem even over-bleaching your hair. That and heavy protein like aphogee 2 step use heat with this works better it needs to dry hard in your hair to work.
> 
> Use a bonet dryer or blow dryer then followed by their balancing conditioner to replace the moisture balance.  I would also suggest using their pro-vitamin leave in spray it has light oils light silicone vitamins light protein and amino acids that will help rebuild your hair. Or you could use Infusium 23 but that doesn't have oils or protein in it.
> 
> ...



@Lucia, thank you! Does Sally's sell the Roux as well? I have twists in right now but will get some Roux and also do the Aphogee as well.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 25, 2017)

Daina said:


> @Lucia, thank you! Does Sally's sell the Roux as well? I have twists in right now but will get some Roux and also do the Aphogee as well.



I suggest using the 2-step first, then follow that up with roux conditioner under a cap with heat if you can. It takes a couple of treatments and weeks to fix the issue, but you will feel a difference in your hair. The roux you can use after every shampoo or as your dc.

Sally's and Amazon have roux but the line now only has porosity control conditioner I don't know what happened with the shampoo but the treatment is the conditioner anayways you don't need the shampoo, so any moisturizing shampoo you like that's sulfate free will do.

Make sure you follow the directions especially with the Aphogee 2- step protein, btw it stinks to high heaven but it works, once your hair has hardened into a helmet, don't try to touch or move your hair, let it cool for a couple of minutes then rinse once your hair starts to soften again then you can run your hands through it.

**You must use the balancing conditioner afterwards (that's part 2 of the 2 step)  or your hair will stay slightly hard and brittle, the balancing conditioner does just what it says it brings that moisture back into the hair. *
 It may seem a little higher priced but you can only use it once every 6 weeks, because it's a heavy protein treatment, now if you want lighter protein you can use whenever they have the 2 m reconstructor or the spray leave in, you can also use the balancing conditioner whenever you want too.  those light proteins won't fix your issue, they're maintenance after issues are solved.  Aphogee was one of my first and best products that did wonders for my hair. It's one of the few products I've stuck with long term because they haven't changed it. Hth


http://www.sallybeauty.com/porosity...pc-_-keyword&gclid=COHS0IHy8tICFUGTaQodo_sH7Q


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2017)

Daina said:


> Never thought about the porosity issues. I've used Komaza Protein but thought it was too much and I needed to go harder on the moisture. Will try my 2-step that I have on hand.



I hope you are able to fix it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Right now my hair is a fuzzy twist-out in the front and a shrunken, tangled, dry afro in the back (thesis took over and I couldn't do my hair for days).

Once I submitted my paper today, I finally zonked out. I'm now fully awake and rested, and I neeeeeeeed to do something to my hair because early tomorrow morning (THIS morning), I get to go to my favorite church for the first time in a long time. I'm so excited! And I have no thesis on my heart and brain. Oh my GOODNESS, God is so good.

So, I can't go to church with m hair like this! LOL!

But I'm here at my parents-in-laws' house and need to be quiet at midnight and non-messy in their shower, and I'm mud pooing!  To top it off, my monthly visitor decided to show up, and the crampin' is making me feel like NOT doing my hair.

To try to motivate myself to move out of this warm bed and venture upstairs: Instead of visualizing the pending detangling session, I'm visualizing the beautiful, shiny, fluffy, juicy twist-out that will result when I'm finished. I can't NOT do my hair right now, as slow-moving as I'm feeling.

STEP ONE: Put on some pants since I'm not at home and I hear rumbling upstairs.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Wow!

I'm loving this trial wash day. I thought I'd forgotten to pack my Komaza Care Protein Hair Strengthener, but there it was in the bottom of my hair bag! Yay!

Products used today:

To cleanse scalp: *Silk Elements Pre-Cleanse Scalp Treatment *Felt great (cool and tingly) and now scalp feels great
To cleanse strands: *Sheaterra Rosemary Carrot Seed Moroccan Rhassoul Mud-Poo *Wow!: Left my hair clean, springy, and moisturized with oil*!*
To treat strands with protein: *Komaza Care Protein Hair Strengthener *Repaired my breaking ends!!! Hallelujah!
To deep condition strands: *Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Deep Penetrating Hair Treatment under thermal cap** I ended up skipping this: The mud poo beforehand was SUPER moisturizing*
To moisturize: *Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion *The slip was amazeballs! (Was the Komaza Protein a factor? My hair always feels like rubber for awhile after rinsing it out.) The CJ lotion helped me easily separate strands as I was styling! 
To seal: *Curl Prep Curl Crush Around the Way Gel *My newfound FAVORITE gel of all-time. LOVE IT. 
Style: *Flexirod set This is my first attempt ever. I used 10 red ones after watching a tutorial with only 8 used. *Have no idea how this will turn out. Love the EASE of it. Love that my hair is not drying with tangly shrinkage.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 26, 2017)

Here's my latest hair update:

I had been rocking my rollerset from almost 2 weeks ago. I kept it in 2 braids 6 days a week and wore it out one day a week. This was how it looked 2 Saturday's ago on my "out" day:



And this is what it looked like yesterday on another "out" day (clearly on it's last leg) LOL




I moisturized the length then proceeded with my coloring routine. After washing and deep conditioning and all that jazz, I twisted it up. I see @Daina and I had similar hair thoughts! Braided the twists into one big braid and will rock these over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Daina (Mar 26, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Here's my latest hair update:
> 
> I had been rocking my rollerset from almost 2 weeks ago. I kept it in 2 braids 6 days a week and wore it out one day a week. This was how it looked 2 Saturday's ago on my "out" day:
> 
> ...



@lulu97, love it yassss great minds think alike!!!!! Are you going to cleanse and condition in the twists?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 26, 2017)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, love it yassss great minds think alike!!!!! Are you going to cleanse and condition in the twists?



@Daina I'm not 100% sure yet. I usually wash and condition every 2 weeks so I'm not changing that. I am thinking about staying in twists for the spring so depending on how it all plays out, I may just do my full wash day in the twists and re-twist them once a month. (so every other wash)  It just depends on how they hold up through the wash day process or if I get tired of them. LOL

I did braid the roots before I twisted so I think they will be fine.

As you can see, I haven't made up my mind yet about what I'm doing just kinda going with the flow. I do know that for the next 2 weeks, they won't be bothered though! LOL I'm on spring break from school and will probably be doing a bit of traveling, so I just needed something that I can get up and go.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 26, 2017)

@lulu97 your hair stay goals!!!! Amazing.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 26, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> @lulu97 your hair stay goals!!!! Amazing.



@Saludable84


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 27, 2017)

It  took me almost 7 hours. Smh I don't look forward to it anymore. Although not a good quality pic, here is a quick side-by-side. After 7 months, glad to see I'm touching WL again after cutting back to BSL.   I wrapped it this evening so I may get someone to take another pic at work tomorrow. Maybe
.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 27, 2017)

I want to be able to wear my hair in box braids like that without throwing on a wig as well @lulu97


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks beautiful as usual @pre_medicalrulz


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 28, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Looks beautiful as usual @pre_medicalrulz



What she said! 

Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that considered HL?

Either way, your hair is beautiful!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 28, 2017)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> It  took me almost 7 hours. Smh I don't look forward to it anymore. Although not a good quality pic, here is a quick side-by-side. After 7 months, glad to see I'm touching WL again after cutting back to BSL.   I wrapped it this evening so I may get someone to take another pic at work tomorrow. Maybe
> .
> View attachment 392775



Absolutely beautiful Sis!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 28, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> What she said!
> 
> Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that considered HL?
> 
> Either way, your hair is beautiful!



Thank you. 
Nah it's just grazing WL. Probably reach to HL in another year.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2017)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Thank you.
> Nah it's just grazing WL. Probably reach to HL in another year.


Grazing WL


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 28, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Grazing WL



Lol, the pic has poor quality. I know it's got us all seeing diff things. Me sorry.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2017)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol, the pic has poor quality. I know it's got us all seeing diff things. Me sorry.


I will let it go but I will remind you of this pic on your next length check.


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 28, 2017)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol, the pic has poor quality. I know it's got us all seeing diff things. Me sorry.



Girl, ain't that much poor quality in the world! I ain't tryin to argue, *but* you are DEFINITELY past WL!

This had me thinking, so I looked up some hair length charts and they vary on what is considered HL. I would say that this one is the one that I consult when determining length markers:



Do ya'll agree or do you have another length check chart that shows HL differently?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Girl, ain't that much poor quality in the world! I ain't tryin to argue, *but* you are DEFINITELY past WL!
> 
> This had me thinking, so I looked up some hair length charts and they vary on what is considered HL. I would say that this one is the one that I consult when determining length markers:
> 
> ...


I give her a pass with not wanting to call HL yet. But grazing WL means to me that you are at the top of WL and not at the bottom grazing HL. 

She has hairexia. She will be OK.


----------



## Daina (Mar 28, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Girl, ain't that much poor quality in the world! I ain't tryin to argue, *but* you are DEFINITELY past WL!
> 
> This had me thinking, so I looked up some hair length charts and they vary on what is considered HL. I would say that this one is the one that I consult when determining length markers:
> 
> ...



@pre_medicalrulz, now Sis we had this discussion when you posted the Aug pic talkin bout you was BSL! That ain't no BSL hair ...you was grazing WL in that pic! By the way it is gorgeous! 

I'm with @AgeinATL your hair looks HL!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 28, 2017)

Ok ok so I'm looking at the chart posted above and either I'm off or the chart is off but I see what you ladies are saying now. 

Where it's showing TBL, I was saying its HL. Ok, ok. I see, I see.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 28, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Girl, ain't that much poor quality in the world! I ain't tryin to argue, *but* you are DEFINITELY past WL!
> 
> This had me thinking, so I looked up some hair length charts and they vary on what is considered HL. I would say that this one is the one that I consult when determining length markers:
> 
> ...



I agree with that chart too. It does look like @pre_medicalrulz is at HL but I know hairnorexia is real lol.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 28, 2017)

I looked thru some other angles of pics on my phone and compared to the chart. I'm not WL. You all are correct. I will be saving this chart to my cell.... Lol


----------



## faithVA (Mar 28, 2017)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I looked thru some other angles of pics on my phone and compared to the chart. I'm not WL. You all are correct. I will be saving this chart to my cell.... Lol


:claps: Congrats.

I can't wait to have this problem, sitting at a goal but my hair us already there


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 28, 2017)

Soooooo now you all have me going waaaaay back thru my pictures and per that chart, I was grazing classic length at one time awhile back!!! That's some exciting news to me! Y'all just gave me bragging rights.  *inserts crip walk*


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 28, 2017)

faithVA said:


> :claps: Congrats.
> 
> I can't wait to have this problem, sitting at a goal but my hair us already there



Loloooo!!


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 28, 2017)

@pre_medicalrulz

My word....#goals! Congrats!

I just wanted to make sure I knew what HL was while I'm making goals and what not!


----------



## Daina (Mar 28, 2017)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Soooooo now you all have me going waaaaay back thru my pictures and per that chart, I was grazing classic length at one time awhile back!!! That's some exciting news to me! Y'all just gave me bragging rights.  *inserts crip walk*
> View attachment 392839



@pre_medicalrulz, girl you betta strut with all that beautiful hair!

What are the details of your journey? Are you relaxed or natural? What is your regimen? Do you PS? Deets please need some inspiration!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 28, 2017)

Daina said:


> @pre_medicalrulz, girl you betta strut with all that beautiful hair!
> 
> What are the details of your journey? Are you relaxed or natural? What is your regimen? Do you PS? Deets please need some inspiration!



 I'm relaxed & yes I am currently PS'ing in wigs. I was shedding a lot after my baby so I figured I would get back to hiding under wigs until I stop nursing around the time she turns 1 in 3 more months.


----------



## beauti (Mar 28, 2017)

*@pre_medicalrulz yaaassss hunty!  
You retain so much! Thank you for the eye candy, sis! *


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 29, 2017)

Lucia said:


> Try Roux porosity control shampoo and conditioner that can fix any color perm relaxer or hair processing problem even over-bleaching your hair. That and heavy protein like aphogee 2 step use heat with this works better it needs to dry hard in your hair to work.
> 
> Use a bonet dryer or blow dryer then followed by their balancing conditioner to replace the moisture balance.  I would also suggest using their pro-vitamin leave in spray it has light oils light silicone vitamins light protein and amino acids that will help rebuild your hair. Or you could use Infusium 23 but that doesn't have oils or protein in it.
> 
> ...



wait.... you curly probverbz?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 29, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Girl, ain't that much poor quality in the world! I ain't tryin to argue, *but* you are DEFINITELY past WL!
> 
> This had me thinking, so I looked up some hair length charts and they vary on what is considered HL. I would say that this one is the one that I consult when determining length markers:
> 
> ...



Lol! I disagree with that chart! Now I'm confused. Let me go find a chart that fits my mind's way of seeing it all. Lol.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 29, 2017)

I think this one is closer to the way I've been thinking about it all. Except on the chart I think the line fore for HL should be raised a little. But that's just my mind.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 29, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I think this one is closer to the way I've been thinking about it all. Except on the chart I think the line fore HL should be raised a little. But that's just my mind.
> 
> View attachment 392919


 
I will def say that when you actually put your hands on your HIPS, you are surely not putting them way down there on your thighs. Soooo... that area is totally incorrect. Who made that chart?? Yikes!

OAN: if I was taking my measurements for a garment then I would measure my hips there! Hmmm....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 29, 2017)

Okay. I was on my phone before and couldn't search properly. I like THIS hair length chart better!


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 29, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Okay. I was on my phone before and couldn't search properly. I like THIS hair length chart better!


I think this chart is great. 
Because technically your hip bone starts a little beneath your belly button (which is above your tailbone).... at least that's what I thought.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 29, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> I think this chart is great.
> Because technically your hip bone starts a little beneath your belly button (which is above your tailbone).... at least that's what I thought.



Agreed.  I like this chart a lot!

It shows a front-facing, back-facing, and side-facing view! 
It shows how close collar-bone length is to shoulder length.
Armpit length is actually at the _ARMPIT_. 
It leaves no one out: We got ear length on this chart as well as floor length.
The only, tiniest of things I can see someone wondering about is why below should blades (BSB) is not included. Perhaps because it signifies a range of lengths longer than APL but not yet BSL?!?? I dunno. (I can envision a vertical, double-arrow line pointing vertically from the APL line down to the BSL line to represent BSB.) Either way, I'm happy with this chart as is. It makes sense to me.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Okay. I was on my phone before and couldn't search properly. I like THIS hair length chart better!


This makes more sense. This uses bone structure more so than arbitrary points on the body.


----------



## Tefnut (Mar 29, 2017)

This chart looks like it's for long torso women compared to the other one. 



YvetteWithJoy said:


> Okay. I was on my phone before and couldn't search properly. I like THIS hair length chart better!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 30, 2017)

#DeepConditionerWasted 

 

These should last me about a year. I don't think I'll be repurchasing these bigger jars anymore though. Even with a 20% discount, I get a better deal just buying the smaller tubes from TJ Maxx.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 30, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> #DeepConditionerWasted
> 
> View attachment 393091
> 
> These should last me about a year. I don't think I'll be repurchasing these bigger jars anymore though. Even with a 20% discount, I get a better deal just buying the smaller tubes from TJ Maxx.



My holy grail!


----------



## CheChe1881 (Mar 31, 2017)

Today I washed my hair with 22nd century shampoo bar (love it).... now I'm deep conditioning (steaming) with Mielle babasou (sp?) deep conditioner ... this is my first time using it and so far I LOVE IT!!!

Oh yea , I'm steaming with a facial steamer lmao. All I have to do is rotate my head every so often so all parts of my hair can be steamed.

I'm saving up for the steamer I really want so for now this poor mans hair steamer (really a facial steamer) will have to do.




UPDATE: Rinsed the condish out. Sprayed my hair with mane n tail hair strengthener. Applied aunt jackies (I think) curl pudding. Then sealed ends with coconut oil. 

Regarding the Mielle Babassu oil mint deep conditioner.... I hate.... that I love it so much cuz it's expensive AF smh ... but yes, this will be my new staple. Yes ma'am !


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 31, 2017)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> My holy grail!



Mine too! It's the only one I use now! Love it.


----------



## beauti (Mar 31, 2017)

*I'm kinda nervous about wash day bc I'm going to attempt flexi rods *


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 31, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I'm kinda nervous about wash day bc I'm going to attempt flexi rods *



Don't forget the pics!!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 31, 2017)

The crimper curlers I ordered arrived today. I took down a small section of my 5-day old puff, water rinsed it, added some old foam I had, and clamped one of the crimpers on it.

Wouldn't stay closed at the top without a band. Dried fast!!!

Crimper was too short for the section, so I placed it close to the bottom since that made it easier to close. Result equals nice definition but puffiness at the top. I only bought 24 crimper curlers. I'm not so sure that will cover my whole head. Debating whether to try a full set tonight or tomorrow.

I wonder what setting product I should use? I have the CRN style setting stuff and didn't like it for a wash-and-go. Maybe it would work with these crimper curlers? My old foam doesn't seem to be making a strong hold/set.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 1, 2017)

*Mini challenge from April 1st to July 1st!

1) Stay hydrated! Pick one day a week in that the only thing you drink is water. Just one day. No sodas, no juice, no coffee...herbal non-caffeinated tea is excepted! 

2) De-stress! Pick one day a week and spend 5-10 minutes outside alone. No cell phones, no laptops, no distractions...just you, your thoughts taking in the beauty of spring.

2 simple challenges. You can pick 1 or both. Staying hydrated and doing small things to keep your stress low does have a positive effect on your hair. Which one will you commit to? 
*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm committing to both rules in the mini challenge!

I'm not a big soda and juice drinker...but I've been craving Pepsi and sweet tea during this pregnancy....and giving in! I need to get back on my water only kick.

I'll be doing walking meditation this spring. 3-4 days a week going on 30 minute walks pushing my little one in his jogger stroller.


----------



## Tefnut (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm committed. I'm good with water and only drink juice in my smoothies or when I'm taking MSM powder (too bitter without it) or Essiac powder.

I need to spend more time outdoors. I also need to get back to doing yoga and make sure I'm meditating daily. 



lulu97 said:


> *Mini challenge from April 1st to July 1st!
> 
> 1) Stay hydrated! Pick one day a week in that the only thing you drink is water. Just one day. No sodas, no juice, no coffee...herbal non-caffeinated tea is excepted!
> 
> ...


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 1, 2017)

Soooo... I'm not sure if I should remain in the challenge or not but I cut my hair.

I went from this (MBL):


To this (Arm Pit Length):


----------



## KinksAndInk (Apr 1, 2017)

Even though I've been MIA in this thread, I'm still on the grow. I'll commit to both challenges. I will make Sundays my water only day. I'm also giving up fast food (unless it's a salad) as of today.


----------



## beauti (Apr 1, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> *Mini challenge from April 1st to July 1st!*


*Ok I'mma try both. I don't really drink juice like that anyway. I'm a tea drinker  *


----------



## beauti (Apr 1, 2017)

*@CheChe1881 girrrl...you bold!  it looks really good though!  As long as your hair is healthy, length will come back.*


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 1, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@CheChe1881 girrrl...you bold!  it looks really good though!  As long as your hair is healthy, length will come back.*



Lmao if I get this darn netwurks spray maybe I can catch back up soon enough. I think on its own my hair grows 3/4" to an inch a month. It's the retention that's a killer for me. I hate scraggly and thin looking ends so it _*HADS TA GO*_ lol


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm in for both mini challenges! I'm terrible about drinking water but I love being outside so that's not too difficult for me.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 2, 2017)

I can commit to both. I only drink water and occasionally milk and I definitely need more meditation time for prayer. Count me in.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm in. I only drink water and coffee. Combined, I get roughly 80-90 oz a day.


----------



## beauti (Apr 2, 2017)

*Mannnn about those flexi rods! What a disaster!  Turns out i didn't wrap or smooth my hair around those rods good enough because my roots were no where near straight. Not to mention I was under my dryer forever! 

I brushed the curls out this morning and thoroughly s&d. I had ssk galore!  I definitely need to stop going longer than 3 months to s&d.

Ok the plan is to go back to braiding or bunning. Flexi rods are not my thing! *


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 2, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Mannnn about those flexi rods! What a disaster!  Turns out i didn't wrap or smooth my hair around those rods good enough because my roots were no where near straight. Not to mention I was under my dryer forever!
> 
> I brushed the curls out this morning and thoroughly s&d. I had ssk galore!  I definitely need to stop going longer than 3 months to s&d.
> 
> ...



Your hair is beautiful !!!

What are s&d?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Mannnn about those flexi rods! What a disaster!  Turns out i didn't wrap or smooth my hair around those rods good enough because my roots were no where near straight. Not to mention I was under my dryer forever!
> 
> I brushed the curls out this morning and thoroughly s&d. I had ssk galore!  I definitely need to stop going longer than 3 months to s&d.
> 
> ...


Your hair turned out well. It looks similar to toasters when she does flexi rods. 

You have to put much less hair on the flexi rod to get it closer to the way you want. That really is true in general for most types of rollers.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 2, 2017)

I agree with faith. And most people with hair as long as yours do dry sets verses wet sets. Saves a huge amount of time.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 2, 2017)

@beauti I think your hair looks pretty. Those ssk's are demons smh. I battle with them a lot  I plan to do a roller set for my next wash in order to stretch my hair more to dust my ends.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 2, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @beauti I think your hair looks pretty. Those ssk's are demons smh. I battle with them a lot  I plan to do a roller set for my next wash in order to stretch my hair more to dust my ends.



Girl, I feel your pain.
What rollers are you using?


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 2, 2017)

@beauti 
Have you tried curlformers? You can get similar curls and they are pretty foolproof. I get smooth, uniform curls every time.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 2, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Girl, I feel your pain.
> What rollers are you using?



I think I'm going to try the hourglass rollers. I've accumulated all types of rollers over the years 
I have curlformers too but never used them.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 2, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I think I'm going to try the hourglass rollers. I've accumulated all types of rollers over the years
> I have curlformers too but never used them.



I hope you like the hourglass rollers! I freakin love them! 

Listen, I hear you on the roller situation. I have nearly every roller ever made. I went ahead and gave away my magnetic rollers since they do absolutely nothing for my natural hair.


----------



## beauti (Apr 2, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Your hair is beautiful !!!
> 
> What are s&d?


*Thank you. It stands for search and destroy. A method where you're literally searching for and destroying single strand knots (ssk), splits, fairy knots, etc. *


----------



## beauti (Apr 2, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Your hair turned out well. It looks similar to toasters when she does flexi rods.
> 
> You have to put much less hair on the flexi rod to get it closer to the way you want. That really is true in general for most types of rollers.


*Thank you sis! my blow dryer broke and i just wanted to stretch my hair to work on my ends. My lazy butt didn't want to part smaller sections.  *


----------



## beauti (Apr 2, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I agree with faith. And most people with hair as long as yours do dry sets verses wet sets. Saves a huge amount of time.


*Hi! yeah I should've air dried my hair first but I just wanted to roll those things on, sit under the dryer, and be done! I see these things can't be rushed though *


----------



## beauti (Apr 2, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @beauti I think your hair looks pretty. Those ssk's are demons smh. I battle with them a lot  I plan to do a roller set for my next wash in order to stretch my hair more to dust my ends.


*@flyygirlll2 yes ma'am those things are a pain in my  no matter how hydrated my hair is, there they are! I just need to stay on top of things and not let more than 3 months go by without hunting them down!*


----------



## beauti (Apr 2, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> @beauti
> Have you tried curlformers? You can get similar curls and they are pretty foolproof. I get smooth, uniform curls every time.


*@AgeinATL, no I haven't but I definitely should've gotten those instead! But I'm sure I'll fumble with those somehow as well. Youtubers made flexi rod sets look so simple *


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 2, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I hope you like the hourglass rollers! I freakin love them!
> 
> Listen, I hear you on the roller situation. I have nearly every roller ever made. I went ahead and gave away my magnetic rollers since they do absolutely nothing for my natural hair.



I used the hourglass rollers when I was relaxed. Yeah, magnetic rollers at this point with having kinky hair can only smooth it to a certain extent.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 2, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@flyygirlll2 yes ma'am those things are a pain in my  no matter how hydrated my hair is, there they are! I just need to stay on top of things and not let more than 3 months go by without hunting them down!*



Same here. They love to come out and say what's up. I trimmed in early February but I admittedly haven't  been dusting as much since then, so time to keep on to of it and stretch this hair out.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 3, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Thank you. It stands for search and destroy. A method where you're literally searching for and destroying single strand knots (ssk), splits, fairy knots, etc. *



Oh wow I never thought of the name for it. I literally just did that a day ago and went overboard -___-


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 3, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Oh wow I never thought of the name for it. I literally just did that a day ago and went overboard -___-


I had a terrible Detangling session his weekend. I'm hoping some protein will remedy it. I didn't have to pull out scissors this weekend, but I was also a tad lazy and really paid the price.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 3, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> *Soooo... I'm not sure if I should remain in the challenge or not but I cut my hair*.
> 
> I went from this (MBL):
> View attachment 393325
> ...



Your hair looks lovely and of course you should stay in the challenge!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 3, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Mannnn about those flexi rods! What a disaster!  Turns out i didn't wrap or smooth my hair around those rods good enough because my roots were no where near straight. Not to mention I was under my dryer forever!
> 
> I brushed the curls out this morning and thoroughly s&d. I had ssk galore!  I definitely need to stop going longer than 3 months to s&d.
> 
> ...



I agree with every one else! It turned out so pretty. Flexi rods are a pain to dry since the roller is solid with no airflow able to get inside the roller. 

I bet the stretched out hair from the flexi rod set makes a nice juicy bun though! @beauti


----------



## beauti (Apr 3, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I agree with every one else! It turned out so pretty. Flexi rods are a pain to dry since the roller is solid with no airflow able to get inside the roller.
> 
> I bet the stretched out hair from the flexi rod set makes a nice juicy bun though! @beauti


*@lulu97 yes the bun was definitely juicy. here's a pic. I ended up stretching it out in preparation of my slight  trim and s&d. 

 *


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 4, 2017)

04/03/17

First, I did an ACV rinse focusing mainly on my scalp. Massaged it in really good. Been having sebum scalp build up.

Second, while ACV still in hair I did a Rhassoul clay and "nettle tea & hibiscus tea" mix. Applied it to my scalp and a little along my strands. Let it sit for over an hour.

Last, I rinsed that all out. Added my GOAT DC (Mielle babassu). Then, thanks to the idea of @Chicoro (you're a genius, thank you) I steamed my hair using a handheld clothing steamer. No need for a q-redew now  lol

Thoughts: Scalp feels great. This DC is the truth for my hair. I unfortunately use a third of it every time  . I am now really happy I cut my hair. I have never seen my hair look full from root to tip. I love it. Hopefully I can keep up this new healthy hair and grow to hip/tailbone length with some thickness.

Pics:





 

ETA:
Here's my new official length check.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 4, 2017)

Sorry if I post so much 
I use this as my hair diary to keep up with what I do to my hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 4, 2017)

@CheChe1881,

I'm not officially in this challenge, so technically I shouldn't be posting in this thread. But you called me in, girl. I wanted to say your hair is beautiful. Also, I got the idea of using a handheld steamer from a Youtuber with beyond tailbone length, gorgeous hair, named _Efficiently Natural_. I saw a video of her using a handheld steamer and someone mentioned under the comments that it was indeed a clothing steamer and not necessarily made for hair. I like to give credit where it is due!

Good luck on your journey. There is a wonderful amount of support and encouragement in this thread. If you stick with these ladies, they will help guide you and get you where you want and need to go!


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 4, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @CheChe1881,
> 
> I'm not officially in this challenge, so technically I shouldn't be posting in this thread. But you called me in, girl. I wanted to say your hair is beautiful. Also, I got the idea of using a handheld steamer from a Youtuber with beyond tailbone length, gorgeous hair, named _Efficiently Natural_. I saw a video of her using a handheld steamer and someone mentioned under the comments that it was indeed a clothing steamer and not necessarily made for hair. I like to give credit where it is due!
> 
> Good luck on your journey. There is a wonderful amount of support and encouragement in this thread. If you stick with these ladies, they will help guide you and get you where you want and need to go!



Well thanks for sharing what you learned from someone else  and thank you for the compliment


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 4, 2017)

I did a quick S&D yesterday to get rid of some SSKs since I've been wearing my hair in twists for the past couple of months. I have tried to avoid getting the ends wet so my hair wasn't full of knots, but I did have some.

We have family pictures coming up and I'm trying to decide how to wear my hair. I usually wear it straight for special occasions because it lasts longer and I get a more predictable result. Natural styles don't always turn out the way I want on the day of, and I have to redo my hair after a few days. But I also don't want all of my nice pictures to be with straight hair. Idk.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 4, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Sorry if I post so much
> I use this as my hair diary to keep up with what I do to my hair.



I love everyone's posts! No apologies needed! 

This is my favorite thread on the whole board for so many reasons, but mainly because everyone and everything is very go-with-the-flow and supportive. I never worry that someone is going to be unkind or short with others in this thread, because the focus is on growth and learning and health, not policing anything. It's one of the safest threads here.

I know that personally I really LEARN from the abundance of posts here.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 4, 2017)

*Hair:*
DS#2, aka Little Man, is starting a new autism behavioral therapy program today. Ever since I've been back in Dallas, my schedule has been bonkers. I don't know WHEN I'm going to get to do my hair again. I don't want to go back to doing it at midnight, but I might have to.

I read through a helpful thread that @Saludable84 shared with me, and it mentioned getting a moisturizing shampoo with a particular ingredient. Chi has one such shampoo. I went to Ulta yesterday to see if they had a sample. They didn't. I'll cowash in the meanwhile. It's always hard buying a new shampoo: They last so long, I don't want to get it wrong. 

*Health:*
I've been doing a lot of walking but not a lot of exercising. My eating has been good but not great: I've had more fast food salads than homemade salads. Next week after I go grocery shopping, I'll get back to homemade. On a positive note, I've been eating a lot of vegetable soup to try to balance out my higher than usual protein intake, and it's been alright!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2017)

Currently getting an early morning steam treatment in!

 

Last night, I found myself patting my head. I woke up doing the same thing. I usually don't get the itches until the day before or the day of wash day (2 week mark) but they came early this wash day cycle. I'm assuming it was due to the fact that I colored my hair 10 days ago and my scalp is producing a bit for sebum than normal. *We can't get so caught up in routines that we neglect the signs our hair/scalp gives us, so I went ahead and washed a few days earlier than usual. *

I washed twice with Elucence MBS, did an in-shower protein treatment with Colorful NPF then followed that all up with steaming in Joico MRB. I'm still in twists so I did the full routine in them. Depending on what they look like after air drying, I may just tighten up the edges or re-do them all.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Sorry if I post so much
> I use this as my hair diary to keep up with what I do to my hair.



Post away! We love detailed long posts too!!! You never know who your posts may bless. So have at it!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @CheChe1881,
> 
> I'm not officially in this challenge, so technically I shouldn't be posting in this thread. But you called me in, girl. I wanted to say your hair is beautiful. Also, I got the idea of using a handheld steamer from a Youtuber with beyond tailbone length, gorgeous hair, named _Efficiently Natural_. I saw a video of her using a handheld steamer and someone mentioned under the comments that it was indeed a clothing steamer and not necessarily made for hair. I like to give credit where it is due!
> 
> Good luck on your journey. There is a wonderful amount of support and encouragement in this thread. If you stick with these ladies, they will help guide you and get you where you want and need to go!



@Chicoro You and everyone else on this board is always welcome to post in this thread at any time! It doesn't matter if you are an official challenger or not. Please continue to stop by and add freely as you would like! We love getting support and love all around and hope this thread inspires all...no matter the length, hair goals or hair challenges.


Besides challengers in this thread:... If we can't inspire and welcome ALL as the "longer hair crew" than what are we really here for?! So please, all who read this: come in, stop by &  say hi if you feel moved to! LOL


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 4, 2017)

@lulu97 you are always so encouraging. I'm always lurking in this thread soaking up knowledge.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 4, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Chicoro You and everyone else on this board is always welcome to post in this thread at any time! It doesn't matter if you are an official challenger or not. Please continue to stop by and add freely as you would like! We love getting support and love all around and hope this thread inspires all...no matter the length, hair goals or hair challenges.
> 
> 
> Besides challengers in this thread:... If we can't inspire and welcome ALL as the "longer hair crew" than what are we really here for?! So please, all who read this: come in, stop by &  say hi if you feel moved to! LOL




I understand now. Thank you very much @lulu97! I appreciate the clarification and the invitation. I accept!


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm about to steam my hair with my clothes steamer. I already DC under my heating pad 

Thanks for the idea @Chicoro  and @CheChe1881!

I'll update if I feel a difference from steaming once I rinse my DC. Probably tomorrow since it's almost 8 and I'm lazy


----------



## beauti (Apr 4, 2017)

*Dang y'all are gonna have me try the clothes steamer on my hair on wash day, too! *


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 4, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> *Hair:*
> DS#2, aka Little Man, is starting a new autism behavioral therapy program today. Ever since I've been back in Dallas, my schedule has been bonkers. I don't know WHEN I'm going to get to do my hair again. I don't want to go back to doing it at midnight, but I might have to.
> 
> I read through a helpful thread that @Saludable84 shared with me, and it mentioned getting a moisturizing shampoo with a particular ingredient. Chi has one such shampoo. I went to Ulta yesterday to see if they had a sample. They didn't. I'll cowash in the meanwhile. It's always hard buying a new shampoo: They last so long, I don't want to get it wrong.
> ...



Which shampoo?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 4, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Which shampoo?



Deep Brilliance Hydration mentioned here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-still-breaking-click-now.93610/#post-1544020

I Googled and it came up as a Chi product. She also mentioned a KeraCare poo, but I was leaning toward Chi because I want a sample and know Chi has lots of samples at Ulta.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 4, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Deep Brilliance Hydration mentioned here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-still-breaking-click-now.93610/#post-1544020
> 
> I Googled and it came up as a Chi product. She also mentioned a KeraCare poo, but I was leaning toward Chi because I want a sample and know Chi has lots of samples at Ulta.


Yes, i was going to say get a sample. I never was able to convert completely to a CA shampoo because I find them too smoothing but my clarifier has CA in it for this reason. If you have to rely on protein in your regimen, it's worthwhile to have. I can go three months without so it doesn't make much sense for me.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 4, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Deep Brilliance Hydration mentioned here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-still-breaking-click-now.93610/#post-1544020
> 
> I Googled and it came up as a Chi product. She also mentioned a KeraCare poo, but I was leaning toward Chi because I want a sample and know Chi has lots of samples at Ulta.


CHI recently, relaunched that particular line, but I haven't seen an advertising push.  I noticed new burgundy and black packaging compared to the old orange packaging the last time I was in the professional supply house.

May I suggest Keracar€ Hydrating Detangling Poo.  It has the carboxylic acid you're looking for and it's more accessible, right now.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 4, 2017)

Tried my first banana clip today. The ponytail was cute but I have to be diligent with protecting my ends, so I bobby pinned it into a bun. After my D.C. yesterday I put my hair in 6 braids with aunt jackies curl cream and took them down this morning. Hair is very moisturised and "heavy".

I like it


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 5, 2017)

Hair Porn Alert
Look on IG so you can swipe left to see the results


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 5, 2017)

Question: Is African hair threading stressful to the hair (in your opinion/experience)?

I'm looking for ways to stretch my hair like a blowout and African hair threading seems to be it. But just looking how tight you have to wrap stress around your hair scares me...

Am I crazy? Anyone with experience doing threading like once a month or more?

Update:
Hmmmm this seems like a safer alternative


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm out on the patio doing a coconut oil prepoo and eating a cucumber/apple salad. It's such a beautiful day...

I'm wondering why I ever stopped using coconut oil...this stuff is MAGIC!


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 7, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Question: Is African hair threading stressful to the hair (in your opinion/experience)?
> 
> I'm looking for ways to stretch my hair like a blowout and African hair threading seems to be it. But just looking how tight you have to wrap stress around your hair scares me...
> 
> Am I crazy? Anyone with experience doing threading like once a month or more? ...



@CheChe1881 - there was a thread on this question; I think the video in that one was of the same person. https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ral-hair-really-straight-with-no-heat.799733/


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 7, 2017)

yamilee21 said:


> @CheChe1881 - there was a thread on this question; I think the video in that one was of the same person. https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ral-hair-really-straight-with-no-heat.799733/



Thank you for responding and the link


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 7, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm out on the patio doing a coconut oil prepoo and eating a cucumber/apple salad. It's such a beautiful day...
> 
> I'm wondering why I ever stopped using coconut oil...this stuff is MAGIC!



I've been having a love affair with coconut oil too! @Prettymetty
Not for my hair though but for my body. I've been using it in place of mouthwash to oil pull. I've also been using it as "lip balm" and "lotion".  I can only use it as lotion in the warmer months though LOL


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 7, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Question: Is African hair threading stressful to the hair (in your opinion/experience)?
> 
> I'm looking for ways to stretch my hair like a blowout and African hair threading seems to be it. But just looking how tight you have to wrap stress around your hair scares me...
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing the video. The satin does seem like it might be healthier. Hmm! I wish I could chime in with an opinion about threading, but I've only done it once, and I did it with gaps down the length of my sections. Meaning, I wasn't aiming to get a blowout look, but simply to stretch my hair.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Apr 8, 2017)

I need 4 inches of hair to actually reach hip length, 6-7 to feel comfortable claiming it. But with my density, I feel like I'm ear length. 

On the brighter side of things, I've been doing good drinking more water. I did have a cherry coke Thursday, about halfway through a busy 12hr hospital shift. And I've been mixing my collagen with orange juice once a day, but other than that I drink water. My eating habits...well...I'm still trying to tackle that beast. 

I tried being healthy today, I had oatmeal with a fresh banana and walnuts mixed in...then I added brown sugar...and caramel


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 8, 2017)

Hair update: 

I haven't done an official length check, but in the shower, soaking wet my longest layer reaches my waist. My ends still look good after my January trim and my hair is still very healthy. I believe I can definitely reach hip length sometime in 2018. I'm still wearing my usual 6-8 braids and slapping on a wig when I go to work. The styling and maintenance is so easy that, even though I miss my out styles (WnGs, BOs, TOs), I can't bring myself to do them. Why mess with success? Maybe this summer, I'll do loose braids or twists... We'll see.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 8, 2017)

I finally tackled my hair today.

I asked mom to come over this morning and watch the boys while I did my hair. She's so sweet. She said, "I don't miiiiiiind" and brought over donuts and other food.

I washed with 22nd Century Natural Woman Shampoo bar -- which I think I'm always going to be in love with! I was able to detangle with it. I had a LOT of shed hair. LOTS. I started out real cool about it. Then I admit I was a little concerned. There was no breakage, though. (Yay!) I guess after 14 days there will just be a lot of shedding. I didn't collect it, so I'm not sure just how much it was. Felt like a lot. 

I tried finger detangling only this time, and it took FOREVER! So I had to rush style a wash-and-go this morning: DS#1's birthday party was cancelled last Saturday (due to rain), so it was today. I was not planning on wearing a wngo but had no choice. It shrunk to a really tight 'fro. Interesting, I got lots of compliments on it. 

Later this afternoon, after the party, I fiiiiiiiiially attempted the full crimper curler set. I used a spray bottle of water and the new Eden Bodyworks Mousse I purchased (I'm worried it's not going to be effective due to 1 bad review I found after purchasing) and used bands to keep them on.

They are in my head now and too uncomfortable to sleep in. I'll sit for another few hours and hope it dries. If not, I'll have to see if I can get my dryer bonnet over it.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 9, 2017)

Gonna cut about half an inch off each twist during today's wash day to get rid of some ssks. Finally got those hair spoolie rollers from China so that I can start stretching the ends of my twists to help minimize ssks. Still hoping to make HL by the end of the year even with tiny trims here and there. I need a good 3 inches.

@MileHighDiva did you ever get your spoolies?


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm going to claim MBL because I'm there. Especially with wet hair. I did a dusting a couple weeks ago. Going to do a protein treatment and see how far that gets me today. Then back to heavy sealing.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 9, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Gonna cut about half an inch off each twist during today's wash day to get rid of some ssks. Finally got those hair spoolie rollers from China so that I can start stretching the ends of my twists to help minimize ssks. Still hoping to make HL by the end of the year even with tiny trims here and there. I need a good 3 inches.
> 
> @MileHighDiva did you ever get your spoolies?


No, I haven't received them.  If you're just receiving yours, I will not worry. Hopefully, they show up soon!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 9, 2017)

I shared the details at the April 2017 Style Challenge thread . . . but here are just photos of today's hair. It's my first attempt at a crimper curler set. I had to remove them before they dried. I'd need to keep practicing with them, probably, to get something that looks much different from my normal wash-and-go.

It was fun trying it! I'm excited to try my deep wave curlformers next!

View media item 129153
View media item 129151
View media item 129149


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I shared the details at the April 2017 Style Challenge thread . . . but here are just photos of today's hair. It's my first attempt at a crimper curler set. I had to remove them before they dried. I'd need to keep practicing with them, probably, to get something that looks much different from my normal wash-and-go.
> 
> It was fun trying it! I'm excited to try my deep wave curlformers next!
> 
> ...



Omg. I know this has nothing to do with hair but...

You're so pretty  .... You favor a young Monica Calhoun


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 9, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Omg. I know this has nothing to do with hair but...
> 
> You're so pretty  .... You favor a young Monica Calhoun



Oh, thanks so much, @CheChe1881! I never saw it before, but I see it! LOL!

You are gorgeous yourself, btw!

My face photographs so differently all the time, I never know what I look like! Lol. Now I can say, "Think Monica Calhoun-ish." 

I do know that this collagen and hyuralonic (sp?) acid is REALLY helping my skin.


----------



## beauti (Apr 9, 2017)

*Ladies help me please! I accidentally bought 2 joico moisture recovery conditioners thinking they were the moisture recovery balm!  is there a huge difference?? should I run back in the store and return it? I was apparently too excited 

Eta: I returned them. lol*


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, thanks so much, @CheChe1881! I never saw it before, but I see it! LOL!
> 
> You are gorgeous yourself, btw!
> 
> ...



Runs to store to get some 
What brands if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Apr 9, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Omg. I know this has nothing to do with hair but...
> 
> You're so pretty  .... You favor a young Monica Calhoun


Agreed. @YvetteWithJoy you are very pretty and so is your personality!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 9, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Runs to store to get some
> What brands if you don't mind me asking



I've been using the marine collagen + hyaluronic acid powder below since the last week in February.







I take it on an empty stomach, as suggested. That is suggested because supposedly protein uptake is very competitive, so if you take this protein on an empty stomach, it is ensured to get into your cells (instead of being eliminated/peed out due to having lost a battle to get uptaken into your cells because other proteins got uptaken instead).

I mix it into this drink here https://draxe.com/recipe/secret-detox-drink/ , drink it  first thing in the morning, and then eat breakfast about an hour later.

I started taking it after reading an LHCF thread about collagen.

Before that, from the middle of November 2016 to February 2017 I used this:  .


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 9, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Agreed. @YvetteWithJoy you are very pretty and so is your personality!



Oh thanks so much, @Bunnyhaslonghair! I would say the same for you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 9, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Ladies help me please! I accidentally bought 2 joico moisture recovery conditioners thinking they were the moisture recovery balm!  is there a huge difference?? should I run back in the store and return it? I was apparently too excited
> 
> Eta: I returned them. lol*



I know that others who are more avid Joico users will soon chime in, but I cay say for myself that I found them to be VERY different. I had to purchase both after an emergency hair situation, and the balm was on a whole 'nother level, IMO. But . . . I've only used each one ONCE.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 9, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> No, I haven't received them.  If you're just receiving yours, I will not worry. Hopefully, they show up soon!



Girl, they used every bit of that 'estimated time frame'. In two more days I was going to file a claim with eBay. They came well packaged and I like them already. Very comfortable to sleep in. I hope that you get yours soon!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Omg. I know this has nothing to do with hair but...
> 
> You're so pretty  .... You favor a young Monica Calhoun


I was thinking this. I just didn't know her name.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 9, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I'm going to claim MBL because I'm there. Especially with wet hair. I did a dusting a couple weeks ago. Going to do a protein treatment and see how far that gets me today. Then back to heavy sealing.



What are you sealing with? Do you reapply between washes?


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> What are you sealing with? Do you reapply between washes?



Leave In
Moisturizer
Oil
Butter
Grease 

In that order. Do you want specific products? I don't reapply. Once I started using a leave in (or lotion) and butter-like moisturizer, I haven't needed to reapply. In the past I've had to.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 10, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Leave In
> Moisturizer
> Oil
> Butter
> ...



I don't need specific products, but I'd like to know if you do you anything in particular to help them absorb in your low po hair?  It took me awhile to figure out a trick to make layering work.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> I don't need specific products, but I'd like to know if you do you anything in particular to help them absorb in your low po hair?  It took me awhile to figure out a trick to make layering work.



Ok. Here's how I eventually figured out what works: 
-Originally, I tried LOC and I had terrible build up and crunchy hair. The Oil never allowed cream to absorb. 
-So i switched it around to LCO. That worked but during my transition, my roots and natural hair wouldn't stay moisturized. 
-So I omitted oils (because it was not sealing well) and went to butters. 
-Butters were good but my hair still needed "refreshing". 
-The only oil that sealed well was JBCO but I still wasn't impressed. I decided to reintroduce oil back in, but went with HBCO instead and figured it might be better to seal an oil with a butter because oils really do dissipate over time. 
-Adding grease in only made me realize I need a butter before it. 

I hope that helped explain my long process lol.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 10, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Leave In
> Moisturizer
> Oil
> Butter
> ...



I'm amazed your lowpo hair is fine with all that product layering. Good find/discovery. Congrats on MBL!

To anyone: What differentiates butter from grease? Anyone else using grease? Which one?


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 10, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm amazed your lowpo hair is fine with all that product layering. Good find/discovery. Congrats on MBL!
> 
> To anyone: What differentiates butter from grease? Anyone else using grease? Which one?



Yeah, with LoPo hair, my hair can retain moisture for at least 3 days where HiPo hair will lose it in 1 day. I hope that makes sense. My hair gets terrible build up regardless. The layering is a lot because it takes longer for my hair to dry, but it really only affects buildup in the long run.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 10, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm amazed your lowpo hair is fine with all that product layering. Good find/discovery. Congrats on MBL!
> 
> To anyone: What differentiates butter from grease? Anyone else using grease? Which one?



A butter is a natural oil that is solid  or made to be solid. If an oil is liquid at room temperature and they want to make it a butter, they add hydrogenated soy. For example, avocado butter ingredients: _Avocado Butter (Persae Gratissima) (and) hydrogenated non-gmo soybean oil. _

Grease is petrolatum based and the petro is what makes it solid. Example, DAX grease ingredients: _ Petrolatum; Lanolin; Olive Oil; Castor Oil; Coconut Oil; Mineral Oil; D & C Yellow 11; D & C Green 6; Stearic Acid; Parfum.
_
Natural Greases are oils made solid with natural waxes, not petro. Example, Hairveda Almond Glaze Grease Pomade: _Prunis Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) oil, Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Euphorbia Cerifera (Candelilla) Wax, Phthalate Free (Parfume) Fragrance._

Some companies call their products "grease" or "butter" even though it isn't technically correct.
For example, True Hydrating Butter ingredients: _Water (Aqua), Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, PEG-40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Glycerin, Cetearyl Alcohol, Stearic Acid, Ceteareth-20, Glyceryl Dilaurate, Fragrance (Parfum), Butryospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Oil, Honey, Dehydroacetic Acid, Benzyl Alcohol, Carbomer, Aminomethyl Propanol, Beta-Carotene_. Technically, this is a cream because its an oil/water emulsion.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ooooo I wanna join! I do my blood work at the beginning of every year, So Ive done mine in January already. I also eat healthy and work out twice a week. Stress at a minimum. I cut my hair to SL from WL  on Nov. 24th. I am now at BSL. My ULTIMATE goal is TBL, but Im hoping to reach FULL WL or W'HL by the end of this year.l if I can retain all my length!

Current length: BSL

Regimen:
Poo/Con every Sunday followed by a moisturizer and seal with oil. Cowash and water wash in between wash days once a week also oiling and massaging scalp once a week.
DC every other Sunday, again followed by Moisturizing and sealing.
Hot Oil once a month

Exact goal length:
Ultimate TBL, but W'HL for this challenge.

Plans to help you achieve your goal:
Protective Styling and Low manipulation

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:
Nature Bounty Hair Skin & Nails as a multi and Curls Liquid Vitamin

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:
Keeping them moisturized and tucked away as much as possible.

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
I dont have any trimming plans being that I did a major chop off in Nov. and my ends are looking good. In another 3 months I will see, but, most likely dusting if needed.

Top 10 products:
Main products are: OGX Coconut Milk Poo/Con.
Shea Moisture JBCO for DC
Olive Miracle Moisture Lotion followed by the growth oil
DooGro MegaThick Growth Oil for scalp massages
Shea Moisture JBCO leave in Conditioner
Parashute Coconut Hot Oil for hot oil treatment

Starting length pic (didnt have anyone to take a pic from the back at the moment)


*EDIT: So I finally have a pic of my length at the back 
 *


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 10, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> A butter is a natural oil that is solid  or made to be solid. If an oil is liquid at room temperature and they want to make it a butter, they add hydrogenated soy. For example, avocado butter ingredients: _Avocado Butter (Persae Gratissima) (and) hydrogenated non-gmo soybean oil. _
> 
> Grease is petrolatum based and the petro is what makes it solid. Example, DAX grease ingredients: _ Petrolatum; Lanolin; Olive Oil; Castor Oil; Coconut Oil; Mineral Oil; D & C Yellow 11; D & C Green 6; Stearic Acid; Parfum._
> 
> ...



Thanks! Super clear and helpful!


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 10, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks! Super clear and helpful!



You're welcome.

I forgot to mention natural greases. They are oils made solid with waxes, not petro. Example, Hairveda Almond Glaze Grease Pomade: _Prunis Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) oil, Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Euphorbia Cerifera (Candelilla) Wax, Phthalate Free (Parfume) Fragrance._

I'll add that to original post,


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 10, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I forgot to mention natural greases. They are oils made solid with waxes, not petro. Example, Hairveda Almond Glaze Grease Pomade: _Prunis Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) oil, Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Euphorbia Cerifera (Candelilla) Wax, Phthalate Free (Parfume) Fragrance._
> 
> I'll add that to original post,



Thanks a bunch for adding this, 'cause I was like, "Well, that is a no on grease, then." But I would definitely try the natural product above.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 10, 2017)

*Health:*
I ate very well today. Sweet potato hash and lentil soup. Water consumption was just so-so. Needs to be upped. I'm still drinking my daily morning detox drink and adding collagen with hyaluronic (sp?) acid.

*Hair:*
The foam/mousse I used to set that attempted crimper curler set gave my hair a dry, tacky feeling. Had to remove it! So today at 3:00 PM I applied SM's hipo masque to my dry hair and twisted it up. Had my hair feeling amazing! Only took 32 minutes to detangle and twist up my hair. I looooooooove that stuff. It's magic for my hair. I left it in under a thermal cap for about 15 minutes.  After that I washed my scalp with SM Clear Start Shampoo (discontinued; from the professional line). Then twist-by-twist in the shower I rinsed out the DC, applied Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion, and retwisted.

Once out of the shower, I let my hair dry some, then twist by twist I untwistd it, applied Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Style Setter to the section, and installed two flexirods per twist.

I'm still working on my technique. Some flexirods contain very smooth hair, some contain hair that is clearly 4a (still looks coily on the rod).

I think my hair is basically *neck length* in the front and *a little past collar bone length* in the back.

(Photos enlarge upon click.)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 10, 2017)

Update:
I can make a few improvements in technique, but the flexirod set came out decent. Hubby likes it!

(Photo enlarges upon click.)


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi guys I would like to join this challenge please! I have been lurking and reading avidly for quite some time now. I think that it's by time that I formally join.

First the rules:

1. I do have low levels of ferritin and vitamin D and I'm currently taking supplements to correct them.
2. I usually do not allow myself to stress too much or for too long over all the mishaps that happen in my life.
3. I am trying to eat as healthy as possible. But I mostly get my H2O from diet coke. I can't lie 

The specifics:

Current length:

*Grazing BSL*







Regimen:

*The basic regimen is to cowash once per week, wear my WnG for 2 days and then bun it up for 5 days. *
*But I'm finding myself cowashing more often and trying different styles which I think is too much manipulation. I will try to be more disciplined.*

Exact goal length:

*TBL overall but for this specific challenge it's WHip length (in truth it's WL for 2018 but I'll say WHip to sneak myself into this challenge. WHip is close to Hip isn't it? )*

Plans to help you achieve your goal:

*Less manipulation, more protection to my ends. Keep hair moisturized and happy.*

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:

*Iron, vitamin D, hair and nail vitamins with silica and MSM.*
*I have some collagen caplets on the way.*
*And I have also ordered the Xcel 21 spray, but I may only apply that to my poor edges.*

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:

*Nothing special other than tucking them away in a bun. The last few inches of my ends are damaged beyond repair and just need to go in due time. *

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
*I gave myself a cut of maybe 2 inches or so about a month ago and I want to hold on to the remaining length for some time, so I will not be cutting any time soon. Plus I just did a random cutting of the ends of my bantu knots. I don't know how to properly cut let alone dust my hair. And I'm not at all ready to let a stylist cut my hair. I have only gone to a stylist a few times in my whole life and it was not for a cut, so I don't know.*

Top 10 products:
*1. Co-wash: Herbal Essences Bee Strong Conditioner (the love of my life ) Apparently my hair adores silicones *

*2. Shampoo: Herbal Essences Bee Strong Shampoo (I use it occasionally whenever I feel that my hair needs it and contrary to all the other shampoos I have tried it does not strip my hair)*

*3. Oil rinse: sunflower oil. I do this step occasionally whenever I feel that my hair needs it.*

*4. Leave-in: I know that for my hair the leave-in is the most important product. But I'm still experimenting to find a HG. Oyin hair dew and Camille Rose both work very well for me but they are expensive and not readily available. I want to experiment with other products before I give in and just keep importing them. I have a few rinse out conditioners to experiment with. But I will not leave in something that doesn't play well with my gels. I have also ordered a few actual leave-in products and will try them once they arrive. We will see.*

*5. Sealing: I have a cheap blend of mineral oil and argan oil that works well but I'm going to experiment with jojoba and grapeseed oils. I top the oil with a light grease, currently Palmer's Coconut Hairdress. These tend to last forever. I want to try a butter-type product as well in the future.*

*6. Styler: due to the texlaxing and relaxing mess, my curl pattern is very weak and I need a lot of strong-hold stylers. My core product is Wetline Xtreme gel. It gives a strong hold; I can actually get second day hair which is an achievement for me. It also SOTCs out perfectly so no crunsh. I use KCCC (Kinky Curly Curling Custard) underneath because of the slip, and sometimes a mouse as well underneath. And last time I topped them all with BRHG (Biosilk Rock Hard Gelee) with which I'm experimenting currently.*
*For setting I can use the same stylers or a weak-hold AVG that I love.*

*Did I mention too many products? *


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 11, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Update:
> I can make a few improvements in technique, but the flexirod set came out decent. Hubby likes it!
> 
> (Photo enlarges upon click.)
> View attachment 394311


The flexi rod set hangs so beautifully around your face and the look is definitely different from your WnG so one more style to add to your armamentarium.
And did I say that you are beautiful too?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 11, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> The flexi rod set hangs so beautifully around your face and the look is definitely different from your WnG so one more style to add to your armamentarium.
> And did I say that you are beautiful too?



LOL, thanks! You are so kind! 

I'm laughing because I'm so not a hair-handling-doing -type skills-having person and I had NO IDEA that going natural would mean I'd need at least some skills! I'm tryin'!

I'm so glad you joined! Oh, my goodness! Body and hair goals! Your hair is drool worthy! Gorgeous!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 11, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Hi guys I would like to join this challenge please! I have been lurking and reading avidly for quite some time now. I think that it's by time that I formally join.
> 
> First the rules:
> 
> ...



Beautiful hair! Looks so healthy! Grazing BSL though?! Looks like if you stretch those curls you'll be WL!!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 11, 2017)

Daina said:


> Ladies, my hair seems to be going through a phase. It's not retaining moisture like it did before and some of my tried and trues are no longer working. My moisture issues started when black hair color was left on my hair too long since then I've been struggling to get the balance back. Any ultra moisturizing DC's you can recommend?  Here's what I currently have/had that doesn't seemto be working:
> *Joico MRB
> *SM Manuka Honey masque
> *Vatika Black Seed hair masque
> ...



Hey Daina! I think you should try a different method as well... Use warm water on your hair before applying the DC, then rinse your hair with COOL water. You should see a big difference doing that. Warm water allows moisture to enter the hair while rinsing with cool water will lock the moisture in. I learned this and I love it!


----------



## Daina (Apr 11, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Hey Daina! I think you should try a different method as well... Use warm water on your hair before applying the DC, then rinse your hair with COOL water. You should see a big difference doing that. Warm water allows moisture to enter the hair while rinsing with cool water will lock the moisture in. I learned this and I love it!



Hey Girlie glad to see you back!  Thanks for the tip, yup I typically do the luke warm to cleanse and cool water to rinse and seal in moisture.  I did a roller set last Friday and M&S'd and put in a curly bun that I took down today.  I M&S'd again today and put it back in a bun till Friday, hopefully this week's DC along with some Roux porosity control will get me back in balance.


----------



## Daina (Apr 11, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Ladies help me please! I accidentally bought 2 joico moisture recovery conditioners thinking they were the moisture recovery balm!  is there a huge difference?? should I run back in the store and return it? I was apparently too excited
> 
> Eta: I returned them. lol*



In my experience they are very different.  I think the regular rinse-out conditioner is just okay, I wasn't wowed by the slip or the moisture to be honest it was just meh...the recovery balm however is super thick and normally I find it extremely moisturizing although I don't love the smell.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 11, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Hi guys I would like to join this challenge please! I have been lurking and reading avidly for quite some time now. I think that it's by time that I formally join.
> 
> First the rules:
> 
> ...



Your curls are so cute, they look like a wig lol


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 11, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> LOL, thanks! You are so kind!
> 
> I'm laughing because I'm so not a hair-handling-doing -type skills-having person and I had NO IDEA that going natural would mean I'd need at least some skills! I'm tryin'!
> 
> I'm so glad you joined! Oh, my goodness! Body and hair goals! Your hair is drool worthy! Gorgeous!



Awww! Thanks a lot dear! 

For me, trying new styles is so much fun, no matter the end results. I actually enjoy playing with my hair too much and it ends up interfering with my retention 



NaturalShe94 said:


> Beautiful hair! Looks so healthy! Grazing BSL though?! Looks like if you stretch those curls you'll be WL!!



Oh thank you NatrualShe94! The truth is I don't even remember the last time I straightened my hair. Whenever I wear it down, I wear it curly; that's why its curly length is the only length that I get to experience and enjoy. But I agree that if I were to stretch it, it could probably reach WL, at least that lonely lock that hangs down low would lol



CheChe1881 said:


> Your curls are so cute, they look like a wig lol



Looool if that's not the sweetest funniest compliment!
Actually the underneath layer of small-diameter curls in the photo is my natural curl pattern. The bigger curls on top of them are the result of the take down of a chunky two-strand twist that I was experimenting with. It's probably the twist out that's giving it the wig look? But I loved the twist-out and I want to incorporate it in my next WnG. I hope that it wasn't a fluke and that I can get the same effect again, and that it can blend nicely with my WnG.
Thanks dear!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 11, 2017)

Daina said:


> Hey Girlie glad to see you back!  Thanks for the tip, yup I typically do the luke warm to cleanse and cool water to rinse and seal in moisture.  I did a roller set last Friday and M&S'd and put in a curly bun that I took down today.  I M&S'd again today and put it back in a bun till Friday, hopefully this week's DC along with some Roux porosity control will get me back in balance.



Thanks! Glad to finally be participated again! Sounds like youre taking the right care practices then, youll be balanced again in no time


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 11, 2017)

Welcome @NaturalShe94 and @Alma Petra Glad to have both of you and looking forward to watching you grow to great lengths!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 11, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy You are absolutely stunning! 

P.S. Do you mind sharing your sweet potato hash recipe with me? Do you make it kinda like making hash browns via stovetop?


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 11, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> *Mini challenge from April 1st to July 1st!
> 
> 1) Stay hydrated! Pick one day a week in that the only thing you drink is water. Just one day. No sodas, no juice, no coffee...herbal non-caffeinated tea is excepted!
> 
> ...


I need both of those mini challenges! Water is pretty much everything. And 10 minutes of quiet time is always nice. Tuesday will be my de stress day and Monday will be water day.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 11, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy You are absolutely stunning!
> 
> P.S. Do you mind sharing your sweet potato hash recipe with me? Do you make it kinda like making hash browns via stovetop?



Oh, thanks, lady! You are so kind!

Don't mind sharing the hash recipe at all! 

The base is cubed sweet potatoes covered in melted coconut oil and then roasted. I season mine with Himalayan pink salt and cinnamon, but you can season them however you like. I roast mine on 375 degrees, 20 minutes on each side, but you would want to use whatever works for your particular stove for roasting potatoes.

I cube one medium or large sweet potato. The roasted sweet potatoes alone are SO satisfying. 

For the hash, you then add whatever you'd like. I think the goal of the original recipe was to provide healthy fat. The original recipe called for avocado slices, one scrambled egg, and your protein of choice (chicken or turkey strips/chunks, ground turkey or beef, etc). It also called for crumbled bacon. I found some health-conscious bacon bits and often just use those.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 11, 2017)

G


lulu97 said:


> Welcome @NaturalShe94 and @Alma Petra Glad to have both of you and looking forward to watching you grow to great lengths!



Glad to be aboard. Can't wait to see my hair surprise me!


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 12, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Welcome @NaturalShe94 and @Alma Petra Glad to have both of you and looking forward to watching you grow to great lengths!



Thank you @lulu97!
I am very happy to be joining this group of kind and beautiful ladies for an exciting journey of hair growth and personal development


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 12, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> *Mini challenge from April 1st to July 1st!
> 
> 1) Stay hydrated! Pick one day a week in that the only thing you drink is water. Just one day. No sodas, no juice, no coffee...herbal non-caffeinated tea is excepted!
> 
> ...



I want to commit to number 2. I will do my best. I love being on my own and I love doing absolutely nothing but now it will be outside. The only problem is that the weather is very cold brrrr
Can I spend those 10 minutes walking? Or will I need to be still?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, thanks, lady! You are so kind!
> 
> Don't mind sharing the hash recipe at all!
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! I can't wait to try it!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 12, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> I want to commit to number 2. I will do my best. I love being on my own and I love doing absolutely nothing but now it will be outside. The only problem is that the weather is very cold brrrr
> Can I spend those 10 minutes walking? Or will I need to be still?



Yes Sis, walking is perfectly fine! I love walking meditation. I did it this morning...so relaxing.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 12, 2017)

Anyone thought of buying Gabrielle Unions new hair care line Flawless??? 
I just ordered 4 products from the website! I told myself I wouldn't buy anymore new products, but, darn it I'm superrr eager to try it out!


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 12, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Anyone thought of buying Gabrielle Unions new hair care line Flawless???
> I just ordered 4 products from the website! I told myself I wouldn't buy anymore new products, but, darn it I'm superrr eager to try it out!



No. Not really interested in them. But I will definitely wait for her skincare line one day should she choose to start one. 
Please do come back and let us know how they are.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 12, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> No. Not really interested in them. But I will definitely wait for her skincare line one day should she choose to start one.
> Please do come back and let us know how they are.



I will, I looked at it for a bit. Her line contains no parabens, sulfates or gluten, which is a plus. Also containing Avocado and Argan Oil as main ingredients, so I thought "hmmm maybe it wouldn't hurt to try it out." I'm very satisfied with the products I already use, but, she has a poo/con called "Smoothing Shampoo & Smoothing Conditioner" that attacks frizz and split ends so I was more interested in that and definitely the Hair Masque and just threw in the oil treatment for the heck of it because there's a 40% off limited time offer when you order online and a bulk discount as well the more items you choose. So, I only spent $55 instead of $111. Lol!  I will definitely update with a review when I finally use them!


----------



## beauti (Apr 12, 2017)

*Sooo.... I spent pretty much the entire day doing something I didn't plan on: I straightened my hair. The whole shebang from dc to blow dry to flat iron. I lost my mind!  I was reminded why I only do it twice a year! But I must say my hair is very sleek!   

  

*


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 12, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Sooo.... I spent pretty much the entire day doing something I didn't plan on: I straightened my hair. The whole shebang from dc to blow dry to flat iron. I lost my mind!  I was reminded why I only do it twice a year! But I must say my hair is very sleek!
> 
> View attachment 394523 View attachment 394525
> *


Nice and Sleek on Fleek.  Your silk out is beautiful!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 13, 2017)

@beauti You DID that Sis! So pretty!


----------



## beauti (Apr 13, 2017)

*Thank you! @MileHighDiva and @lulu97  I'm wearing it straight for the rest of the month*


----------



## Daina (Apr 14, 2017)

@beauti, great job your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## beauti (Apr 14, 2017)

*@Daina thank you sis *


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 14, 2017)

*Health/Eating/Fitness/Wellness:*
Yesterday I had the Mediterranean wrap from Jason's deli. OMG, delicious!!! (I am addicted to the taste of olives, though. )

I need to lose some weight and tone up for my graduation ceremony and a ball that will happen a few days before it. My plan is to take a detox drink, do the 7-day cabbage diet, and exercise alternating days between toning and cardio (resting one day a week).

I did a little better with my water intake over the last few days.

SPIRITUALLY, I would have to type a 10-page paper to express how AMAZING Joel Osteen's sermons have been for me while driving DS#2 to and from his speech/autism classes. Like . . . 8 25-minute sermons were just SO ON POINT for my SOUL!!! I felt like GOD was saying "Yvette! Things are good! And good stuff is on the horizon." I'm also reading Tony Evans's "Detours" (very slowly), an excerpt of which someone shared in the Christian forum. It's really good.​
*Hair:*
I did a practice run with the deep wave curlformers (the only type I own as of today) on two small sections at the front of my head.

Meh.

I don't think I want to do my whole head (all that effort) for such a short-lived outcome. Pictures and details are here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/deep-wave-curlformers-hmmmm.785891/page-4#post-23816051.

I did have the thought that if I set my whole head and then used very strong-holding hair spray on each wave after removal of the curlformers, it might work.

My submission to the April Styles 2017 Challenge for next week, then, will likely be the curlformer flexirod set I practiced.​


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 14, 2017)

Update:
My hair has been doing great, I finished my inversions for this month and have continued to mist my hair with water (almost) every night, spray my scalp with Xcel21 and re-braid and seal every night. I'm loving Oyin's burnt sugar pomade...when I bought it I was only planning on using it to to seal after using Camille Rose's Coconut Water Style Setter (I also LOVE this product too), but it's actually really good by itself for defining my braidouts. When I misted my hair with water before I was using a honey and water mix, but I've started adding a few drops of lavender oil also which seems to be working really well.

I've really noticed a lot of growth in the front parts of my hair and the very bottom nape parts...these are the parts thatI left out when I was wearing a straight weave before and they got really damaged and broke off. Last year when I first took my weave out, the nape pieces were not even CBL and now they're about BSL.

I'm thinking about doing a dusting soon, maybe at the end of this month just to neaten my ends up. I also want to do another henna treatment..I haven't done one in about 2 months.


----------



## Daina (Apr 14, 2017)

Noelle01 said:


> Update:
> My hair has been doing great, I finished my inversions for this month and have continued to mist my hair with water (almost) every night, spray my scalp with Xcel21 and re-braid and seal every night. I'm loving Oyin's burnt sugar pomade...when I bought it I was only planning on using it to to seal after using Camille Rose's Coconut Water Style Setter (I also LOVE this product too), but it's actually really good by itself for defining my braidouts. When I misted my hair with water before I was using a honey and water mix, but I've started adding a few drops of lavender oil also which seems to be working really well.
> 
> I've really noticed a lot of growth in the front parts of my hair and the very bottom nape parts...these are the parts thatI left out when I was wearing a straight weave before and they got really damaged and broke off. Last year when I first took my weave out, the nape pieces were not even CBL and now they're about BSL.
> ...



I love the CRN Coconut Water Style Setter and also use it for my braidouts! It gives really great definition. I only used the Oyin pomade once and didn't like it, may have to revisit.


----------



## Daina (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey Ladies just checking in! I did an impromptu press and curl for a dinner reception dh and I have to attend. So I will use this as my length check for my challenges. Looks like I've grown back at least an inch of the 2 inches I had trimmed. Even the areas in my crown where I cut-off some heat damage are growing again but are much shorter. Won't flat iron again probably till July or August. By the way @Lucia and @shortdub78, thank you for the Roux porosity control recommendation it really helped!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 14, 2017)

@Daina Looks so full and pretty!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 14, 2017)

Daina said:


> I love the CRN Coconut Water Style Setter and also use it for my braidouts! It gives really great definition. I only used the Oyin pomade once and didn't like it, may have to revisit.



Yeah I love it! It gives great definition and elongates my curls at the same time. The only thing I don't like about the Oyin pomade is the smell...it's a little strong. But the sugar berries one never seems to be in stock, or they only have the tiny 4 oz. size in stock.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 15, 2017)

So, tonight our 7-year old comes back from having spent all day with his cousin and auntie. He says he can't sleep in his own bed. I'm listening from upstairs.

DS: I need to sleep with you tonight, daddy.
Dad: Why?
DS: I saw this movie, and I'm scared.
Dad: What did you see?
DS: (Hesitant, then very, VERY quickly) Candy Man.

Dad: (Incredulous) You saw Candy Man???

DS: (Sad and worried) Yup.

Other family member exiting the kitchen to join the conversation: Wait--Somebody let you see CANDY MAN?!?? Who let's a SEVEN YEAR OLD watch that movie?

Dad: Are you sure you saw Candy Man?

DS: STAAAAAAAAAHP SAYIN' IT!!!!!!!!!!! (Bursts into tears)

Sigh.

Poor little guy! I bet you he was just COUNTING in his head! Dad is sleeping with him tonight.


----------



## Daina (Apr 15, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Daina Looks so full and pretty!



@flyygirlll2, thanks sis! My hubby was pleasantly surprised when I got to the dinner.


----------



## Daina (Apr 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> So, tonight our 7-year old comes back from having spent all day with his cousin and auntie. He says he can't sleep in his own bed. I'm listening from upstairs.
> 
> DS: I need to sleep with you tonight, daddy.
> Dad: Why?
> ...



@YvetteWithJoy, yikes I was traumatized after I saw that movie can't imagine how a 7-year old wouldn't be scared to death! I  would be having a not so nice conversation with somebody...Pray he sleeps okay.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 15, 2017)

Daina said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, yikes I was traumatized after I saw that movie can't imagine how a 7-year old wouldn't be scared to death! I  would be having a not so nice conversation with somebody...Pray he sleeps okay.



He slept okay in daddy's arms. He played soccer today and was happy. I'm letting his Dad handle talking to the family. I still can't believe they did it. We'll see how tonight fares.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 15, 2017)

*
HEY Y'ALL!*  I just kinda finished moving into my new place...FINALLY  #ThanksGod 

I'm literally starting over from scratch...as well as finishing up this Spring semester. Its almost over! I think this was the most stressful semester I have ever experienced due to me moving to another city. My classes are online (one is on-campus but my professor is working with me  ) but it still doesn't make it easy.

My hair on the other hand...i don't even know what she's doing lol. I just condition/detangle every week and wear my wash and go. I think now that I have somewhat a routine, I will start daily cowashing. My hair hates weekly attention, she loves either daily or biweekly care.

How is errbody?


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 15, 2017)

My hair is dry right now. I'm sure it's the change in the weather as it's raining, but it's not humid, otherwise, it's dry and sunny. 

At this point, I need to get a better handle of the weather, but will probably add some glycerin leave in to get some more moisture in my hair. Especially with heavy sealing. 

I'm also hoping by the summer solstice to be full MBL and not just at the border. 

Last, don't think I'm reaching WL this year, but I won't speak too soon.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 15, 2017)

@Saludable84 
How many inches between MBL and WL are there for you?  Depending on the distance you can make it,


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 15, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Saludable84
> How many inches between MBL and WL are there for you?  Depending on the distance you can make it,



BSL and WL are 6" with MBL being 3" below and above. Exactly. I'm just reaching MBL, basically calling it a tad early. I'm more like 4" away.

I probably can, but I'm so close I can no longer be patient


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 15, 2017)

Congrats, @SmilingElephant! You can exhale. 

I am having an AWESOME wash day. 

I handled my hair well, and my handling of my hair has gotten markedly better. Yay!
I worked in *quadrants*, then eighths. Felt so manageable, compared even to 10 or 12.
I detangled with the *Ouidad double-row, heavy comb* and my Kent 16t (medium-toothed and fine-toothed). Went GREAT.
I lost little hair.
I did my first *green tea rinse *following Naptural85's advice/method.
My hair seems less fine and less overly delicate and less tangly and breakage-y-clingy.
I *collected shed hair by quadrant* (I hope to get a Komaza hair analysis soon).
This *HairFlair dryer attachment* is working awesomely. It's my first time using it, and it is a fantastic purchase.
I used Camille Rose Naturals almost exclusively, and it was lovely. CRN is OTG! Yay!!!


----------



## bydebra (Apr 16, 2017)

I joined this challenge a while ago, I think. I would like to back to wearing buns for a while, but my hair is so thick that it doesn't go into buns easily anymore. I've just been wearing wash 'n go styles.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 16, 2017)

So I am cowashing my hair daily this week...

I lost SO much hair yesterday...it looked like a murder scene...like I killed and dismembered my hair! 

I know it's because I haven't been on a multivitamin or a hair vitamin in a few months and I'm taking my meds regularly. Ugh!! Will definitely be getting someone's HSN this friday.

I figured if I co wash it everyday...that it would lessen the hair I lose...I cowashed today...I almost lost the same amount that I lost yesterday after waiting a week.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 16, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> So I am cowashing my hair daily this week...
> 
> I lost SO much hair yesterday...it looked like a murder scene...like I killed and dismembered my hair!
> 
> ...



Hugs!!!

I can relate.

I'm doing a green tea rinse every two weeks, following Naptural85's method. I watched Reanna/Breanna Butler/Rutler's video on shedding and it had me feeling knowledgeable and thus somewhat comforted.

I linked it in the collective most helpful videos thread a few days ago.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 16, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> So I am cowashing my hair daily this week...
> 
> I lost SO much hair yesterday...it looked like a murder scene...like I killed and dismembered my hair!
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that!

I had the same happen to me when I was finger detangling. I would lose a lot of hair with each weekly cowash so I decided to cowash and comb (instead of finger detangling) twice in a row to test if it was just the shed hairs accumulating between washes; and I was shocked that I again lost the same amount of hair on the following day. But then I continued combing, and resumed my iron tablets and that situation cleared up very quickly, like in about 2 weeks time of rather frequent combing. I mostly think that there were just too many shed hairs to be removed in one combing session because of my total dependence on finger detangling back then. Second most plausible explanation is actual decreased shedding due to the resumption of iron intake, but I would expect that to take longer to have an effect. Or it could be that something was irritating my scalp leading to increased shedding (I was suspecting ORS products) but I couldn't be sure. Some people also told me that cowashing per se increases shedding because the follicles get clogged up or something like that, and the phenomenon does have a name that I don't remember now, so I threw in the occasional shampoo on my scalp every now and then.

Anyway lets hope that you are just having accumulated shed hairs from your weekly detangling and that they will clear up quickly with frequent washing.

It's always a good idea to take vitamins if you suspect you are low on something (or if you're on meds that mess up with your vitamin levels) and you might consider combing every now and then if you finger detangle exclusively.

Before I resumed combing, the shed hair would continue to come out on my hands while styling and they would cover my hands and get stuck in my gel and whatever product I'm scooping to work with, and also all over my bottles and jars. It's so funny when I look back at it now. I was envious of the youtube ladies that could style their hair in front of the cameras without having the shed hair monsters to embarrass them. Well now I comb regularly (maybe not with every wash if I wash too frequently) and I don't encounter as much shedding.

Good luck, to you!


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 16, 2017)

To those who comb and those who stopped combing who do wash and gos, did you notice that combing (vs finger detangling) disturbs your curl formation and makes it more difficult for your hair to clump into defined ringlets? I have heard of this effect and I have also heard the folk who say that the denman brush for example helps define their curls!!

I am trying to compare the effect of combing with every wash vs washing without combing (I don't think that I'll go back to finger detangling per se) on my natural roots as they come, so any insight will be very helpful.

TIA..


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 16, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> To those who comb and those who stopped combing who do wash and gos, did you notice that combing (vs finger detangling) disturbs your curl formation and makes it more difficult for your hair to clump into defined ringlets? I have heard of this effect and I have also heard the folk who say that the denman brush for example helps define their curls!!
> 
> I am trying to compare the effect of combing with every wash vs washing without combing (I don't think that I'll go back to finger detangling per se) on my natural roots as they come, so any insight will be very helpful.
> 
> TIA..



I strictly fingercomb. I stopped using detangling tools bc of breakage and severe splitting of my ends


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> So, tonight our 7-year old comes back from having spent all day with his cousin and auntie. He says he can't sleep in his own bed. I'm listening from upstairs.
> 
> DS: I need to sleep with you tonight, daddy.
> Dad: Why?
> ...



Aww. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 16, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Aww. I feel so bad for him.



Thanks, lady. He seems totally fine, now. I just don't get some people.

Your hair! I saw a pic in the shoulder length thread. It's gaining length!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, lady. He seems totally fine, now. I just don't get some people.
> 
> Your hair! I saw a pic in the shoulder length thread. It's gaining length!


I'm glad you can see it. I don't see it  I'm straightening this weekend. Hopefully when I take pics and compare, I can see the difference.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 16, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I'm glad you can see it. I don't see it  I'm straightening this weekend. Hopefully when I take pics and compare, I can see the difference.



Oh, there's growth for sure!!! (Look at me talking about YOUR hair like I know! ) I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 16, 2017)

Hugs, all! I hope everyone is doing well.

I tried a chunky twist out for Easter. It didn't fully dry after 2 hours under the dryer and after I slept in it overnight! It thus kind of turned into a 'fro out!  I think so far out of all the styles I've been trying lately, I like the flexirod set the best. It did not take a lot of time or skill, and the results were nice.

Method I took for the twist out below (including other wash day steps):

Cleanse scalp: used Silk Elements Pre-Cleanse Scalp Treatment
Hair fall prevention: Green tea rinse
Detangle fully: used Shea Moisture hipo masque . . . via the funnel method of detangling using the Ouidad double detangling comb, then the medium-toothed half of my Kent 16t seamless comb, then the fine-toothed side
Cleanse strands: Water wash (or cowash if you consider that the SM hipo mask was in, but no poo or mud-poo used)
Deep condition: used CRN penetrating hair treatment
Moisturize: used CRN "Style Setter"
Seal: used CRN Curl Maker
Style: installed 8 twists, dried them for 2 hours under the Sally's HairFlair dryer attachment and attempted to air dry overnight
Since it wasn't fully dry when I did the take down, only some of the hair was defined into a twist out. Rocked it to church ANYWAY! LOL!

Pics are here: https://longhaircareforum.com/media/albums/practice-chunky-twist-out.10519/


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hair is cornrowed underneath. Been applying my netwurks.
I have to get used to short hair. Idk how I feel about the wig yet lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 17, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Hair is cornrowed underneath. Been applying my netwurks.
> I have to get used to short hair. Idk how I feel about the wig yet lol
> 
> View attachment 395227



Stunning!


----------



## Colocha (Apr 17, 2017)

Haven't been in here in a minute. Really busy with school. 

Updates: I wore my hair in braidouts for two weeks, used it as an opportunity to trim off any split ends I saw since my hair was super stretched, so my hair is in tip top shape right now. Planning to stick with twists in a bun for the next two weeks (until the end of school). Been washing weekly for like 2-3 months. My hair loves it. I don't need to moisturise during the week and by wash day my hair is ready to be conditioned again.

I also bought some HerGivenHair clip ins. I plan to do the method nappyheadedjojoba mentioned in a recent video. Basically it's hair in a bun under a shower cap (baggy) and stocking cap with a faux bun over it. I'm going to keep twists in a bun under everything and twist and bun the clip ins over it.

I also found a 16 inch shed but I've been too lazy to do a full head length check. Could've been an anomaly but at least I know my very longest hairs have grown 1.5-2 inches since Jan/Feb.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 17, 2017)

@CheChe1881 

Gorgeous! I love the wig. You're such a cutie pie!


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Stunning!





AgeinATL said:


> @CheChe1881
> 
> Gorgeous! I love the wig. You're such a cutie pie!



Thank you so much ladies


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 17, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> I strictly fingercomb. I stopped using detangling tools bc of breakage and severe splitting of my ends



I was finger combing exclusive for a long time me too, probably a year or so. This was because I used to comb my hair dry before that. When I was natural and when I started relaxing it was all so fine, until one day my sister overlapped and over processed my hair with relaxer, my hair became extremely fragile that when I would comb, small pieces of hair would be all over the floor, and it was my habit to comb dry on a daily basis so I lost the hell a lot of hair and i lost significant length too. Then I discovered curly hair and I discovered finger detangling and I would detangle my hair wet on wash days only. I stopped combing altogether and I was able to gain a lot of length. I retained most, when I restricted my finger detangling to once weekly because I would still cause some breakage while working on tangles. 

Then the story I told above took place, I switched from finger detangling to combing again and two things facilitated this transition. 1. I discovered combing my hair wet and soaked with slippery conditioner in the shower in contrast to dry combing. 2. I cut a few inches off my fragile damaged and tangle-prone over-processed ends and now my hair snags and tangles much much less and because of these two things combing has become safe again. It even gives me safer, and faster results that finger detangling. Another two factors that help with this are the fact that my hair is very low density and that I only use a wide-tooth comb that is molded in a way that makes it not want to snag on my strands. 

I can comb my whole head in 5-10 minutes and I lose a very small amount of hair, the majority of which is sheds rather than breakage. This is all so new. When I first activated my membership here I was still losing large amounts of hair, mainly sheds though, probably because I was just starting to incorporate the changes I mentioned in my previous post above.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 17, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Hair is cornrowed underneath. Been applying my netwurks.
> I have to get used to short hair. Idk how I feel about the wig yet lol
> 
> View attachment 395227



Wow you are so lovely! And the wig suits your face perfectly!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 17, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Wow you are so lovely! And the wig suits your face perfectly!



I know, right? If I looked like @CheChe1881 in a wig . . . Maaaaaayun! I'd so be wigging it often.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I know, right? If I looked like @CheChe1881 in a wig . . . Maaaaaayun! I'd so be wigging it often.



Bwahahaha I think me too, to be honest


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 17, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Wow you are so lovely! And the wig suits your face perfectly!





YvetteWithJoy said:


> I know, right? If I looked like @CheChe1881 in a wig . . . Maaaaaayun! I'd so be wigging it often.



Thank you


----------



## Daina (Apr 17, 2017)

@CheChe1881, very cute wig!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 17, 2017)

Serious question: Is it just me or are LHCF members tilted towards beautiful. 

Like, I'm so serious: It's weird, right?!?? *Everybody's* beautiful!!!


----------



## beauti (Apr 18, 2017)

*Brief update:
I'm gonna keep my hair straight for the rest of the month as long as I don't get buildup. I've been oiling my scalp every night.

I'm keeping my ends lubed up and tucked away.

My plan for the month of May is to wear box braids as a protective style. I need to leave this mane alone.*


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 19, 2017)

Did a twist out last week. Now I need to moisturize and figure out a quick and easy style to get me through the weekend.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi, all. Hope you and yours are well!

I'm feeling recovered from the previous serious writing push. My mind is now back on a main priority I feel I need to make: Having a weekly schedule of styling that lends to retention and flows from day to day. I discussed a potential idea at this year's Hair & Weight thread.

In part toward that end, I finished my DIY banding bands project while DS#2 is in class. Total cost: $3.00. . Hobby Lobby had spools of their elastic ribbon/trim on sale for 50% off. They look and feel EXACTLY like the Ouchless ones. Good deal.

So, I plan to try banding my dried wash and go the way Naptural85 demos in the video below. I'm excited!: It's just 3 bands on each half of the head, and at night you can reband to keep it stretched. Sharpened just shared a video about retaining with wash and go's, and that vibes with this banding technique, IMO.

My finished DIY bands (photo enlarges upon click):
 

Naptural85's hair banding method on a dried wash and go:


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 20, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Alma Petra 

I have been around these parts off and on since 2008...since when I was relaxed and apl.

I never comb my hair dry. I notice whenever I use a comb it causes me breakage, I have too many different curl patterns on my head and I have medium density hair. I've actually always been a heavy shedder...but I can tell the difference in the amount of hair I lose when I'm either not on a vitamin, change in my diet, medications, hormonal issues...I reads muh hurrballs

But finger combing works best for me growth wise.

I keep remembering when my hair took off and grew like a weed and it was when I took my vitamins and cowashed all the time! I'm talking bout back in the day when co washing with V05 and suave and white rain was this ish...now we have all of these "Co washing" products.

Damn I just felt old 



Alma Petra said:


> I was finger combing exclusive for a long time me too, probably a year or so. This was because I used to comb my hair dry before that. When I was natural and when I started relaxing it was all so fine, until one day my sister overlapped and over processed my hair with relaxer, my hair became extremely fragile that when I would comb, small pieces of hair would be all over the floor, and it was my habit to comb dry on a daily basis so I lost the hell a lot of hair and i lost significant length too. Then I discovered curly hair and I discovered finger detangling and I would detangle my hair wet on wash days only. I stopped combing altogether and I was able to gain a lot of length. I retained most, when I restricted my finger detangling to once weekly because I would still cause some breakage while working on tangles.
> 
> Then the story I told above took place, I switched from finger detangling to combing again and two things facilitated this transition. 1. I discovered combing my hair wet and soaked with slippery conditioner in the shower in contrast to dry combing. 2. I cut a few inches off my fragile damaged and tangle-prone over-processed ends and now my hair snags and tangles much much less and because of these two things combing has become safe again. It even gives me safer, and faster results that finger detangling. Another two factors that help with this are the fact that my hair is very low density and that I only use a wide-tooth comb that is molded in a way that makes it not want to snag on my strands.
> 
> I can comb my whole head in 5-10 minutes and I lose a very small amount of hair, the majority of which is sheds rather than breakage. This is all so new. When I first activated my membership here I was still losing large amounts of hair, mainly sheds though, probably because I was just starting to incorporate the changes I mentioned in my previous post above.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 20, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> Welcome to the forum Alma Petra
> 
> I have been around these parts off and on since 2008...since when I was relaxed and apl.
> 
> ...



Lmaooo! Why you playin' I still pull out my Suave to co-wash


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 20, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Hair is cornrowed underneath. Been applying my netwurks.
> I have to get used to short hair. Idk how I feel about the wig yet lol
> 
> View attachment 395227



Im all LATE but Oooo Prettyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 20, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> I honestly don't think my hair likes buns.
> 
> 
> Lmaooo! Why you playin' I still pull out my Suave to co-wash



Bruh I promise I'm going to get me some tomorrow!! I remember when they was a DOLLA! Or less! Rememba!!?


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 20, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> Bruh I promise I'm going to get me some tomorrow!! I remember when they was a DOLLA! Or less! Rememba!!?



I definitely REMEMBER. I used to FAITHFULLY wash my hair with V05! Couldn't tell me nunnn 'bout my V05 or Suave!


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 20, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, all. Hope you and yours are well!
> 
> I'm feeling recovered from the previous serious writing push. My mind is now back on a main priority I feel I need to make: Having a weekly schedule of styling that lends to retention and flows from day to day. I discussed a potential idea at this year's Hair & Weight thread.
> 
> ...



I made those bands a few days ago. I like them, but I plan on getting wider elastic next time. I got my elastic from Amazon Prime and Ebay.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 20, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> Welcome to the forum Alma Petra
> 
> I have been around these parts off and on since 2008...since when I was relaxed and apl.
> 
> ...




Don't feel bad, I've been here since 05. I started relaxed APL, transitioned, natural, texturized MBL, transitioned, now back to natural and almost WL. I plan on staying natural and ending the rollercoaster.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 20, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> I made those bands a few days ago. I like them, but I plan on getting wider elastic next time. I got my elastic from Amazon Prime and Ebay.



Thanks so much for sharing this, @Nightingale. 

I tried them yesterday for the first time, to do the elongated wash and go, and it come out okay, but not my favorite. I need to practice a bit, but I'm glad you shared, because I think thicker bands would be much better: When I used the bands yesterday, they made my banded hair sections curve a bit. It may just be that I need to practice to improve my technique, but after reading your post I realize I'd rather practice with thicker bands.

I'm wondering if I'd like satin or chunky African threading better for banding.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi, ladies!  How is everyone? I'm doing well; enjoying my new pedicure and my reunion with APB's Ultra Conditioning Souffle.  Below is my current situation/update.
_*
Health*_​Well, I started:

I made the DivasCanCook 7-day Cabbage Soup Diet soup (pictured below) last night. Family members dipped into it, so I'm going to have to make some more. But it's there and ready and waiting. 
This morning I took the 8 ounces of the detox drink I take before jump starting dieting (pictured below). I learned about it from LHCF. It was horrible tasting (this is my second time taking it). I literally could only drink about 2 ounces at a time, gargling with apple juice for 30 seconds after (yes--literally gargling).
This should start the detox, get me all cleared out, and make way for a great 7 days of cabbage soup, fruits, vegetables, and healthy protein. I'll do an initial weigh-in after the detox drink has done its work. 

*Hair*​Even though I just did my hair the other day, I did it again today for several reasons:

I think I need a protein-free DC. Even though my last Komaza treatment was a little time ago, the effects are still going VERY strong. I need my hair to "come off of" the protein treatment a little. I think a protein-free DC will help. 
I wanted to wash out the elongated wash-and-go I'd done via Napural85's method of applying oil in the shower, then leave-in, then gel. (I used a foam/mousse instead of gel). My hair felt tacky because of the product layering, and I didn't completely like my curls. (However, I think if I use ONLY the foam/mousse and practice, I'll really like it).
Mom was kind enough to (randomly offer to) come over and watch DS#2, and I'm almost conditioned to think, "Free hair time!!!!!!!" when she does that. 
So, this morning I *mud-poo'd with Sheaterra* (felt AMAZING) and left it in while I massaged into my scalp the *Silk Elements Pre-Cleanse Scalp Treatment*. I tried to do a really GOOD scalp massage like my old stylist from way back in the day used to do and grew my hair all down my back.  I am presently* DC-ing with Annabelle's PerfectBlends Ultra Conditioning Souffle. *

I am not yet decided how I will moisturize, seal, and style.

(photos enlarge upon click)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 21, 2017)

A little hair update:

Did a cheat ponytail rollerset to stretch my hair. It resembled a blow out.


Wore a few buns then back to my favorite style which is 2 big braids pinned up.







I'm really thinking buns are just a thing of the past for me. No matter how loose I do them, they give me tension headaches and I have to take it down after 30 minutes to an hour. I really think my hair is too long and heavy to be gathered all together and twirled around like that. Go figure.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> A little hair update:
> 
> Did a cheat ponytail rollerset to stretch my hair. It resembled a blow out.
> 
> ...


Wow I never thought about the bun being too heavy. What about a double bun? One behind the other.  That might look crazy? I dunno


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Wow I never thought about the bun being too heavy. What about a double bun? One behind the other.  That might look crazy? I dunno



Double buns work because the weight is distributed better...especially when I do them down the middle with one on each side. I do that style when I'm at home but I wouldn't wear it out...it makes me look like a teen mom especially with my baby bump showing now.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 21, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> A little hair update:
> 
> Did a cheat ponytail rollerset to stretch my hair. It resembled a blow out.
> 
> ...



Same exact thing with me. High or low buns, they'd hurt after about an hour or so.... I've learned to plait the hair in the back and roll it into a loose bun, that works, or do a loose curly flip up....


----------



## Colocha (Apr 21, 2017)

So I don't remember where I was supposed to drop my length checks..  So here some are. I actually did get visible growth since January.



ETA: I wasn't consistent with where I put the most recent photo. The longer side is from today.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 22, 2017)

Today's hair (after removing the wig that wasn't working).

Method
Cleanse: Sheaterra Mud-Poo
DC: APB Ultra Conditioning Soufflé
Styler: Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker

Styling: 2-3 twists installed into each of 8 sections. Dried under HairFlair, then air dried overnight. Soultanicals Knot Dressing Oil applied to twists and hands. Twists unraveled, separated, and hair fluffed with pick.

(photos enlarge upon click)


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 22, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Today's hair (after removing the wig that wasn't working).
> 
> Method
> Cleanse: Sheaterra Mud-Poo
> ...



Curls are POPPIN might I say!


----------



## trueheartofgold (Apr 22, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Today's hair (after removing the wig that wasn't working).
> 
> Method
> Cleanse: Sheaterra Mud-Poo
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## Colocha (Apr 22, 2017)

Most recent braid out: 
  
Done on clean hair and slowly but surely migrating down.
Twisted after wash day and then untwisted the sections and used those to do the braid out.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hair has been bunned the entire week!! Decided to set her free all day today and keep my satin scarf around me so it doesn't rub against my clothing.... I Coconut Oiled it to preepoo as preperation for wash day tmrw.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 22, 2017)

Gorgeous, @Colocha and @NaturalShe94!!!

Share the skin regimens, please!!! (If either one of you say just soap and water . . .   )


----------



## Colocha (Apr 22, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy

Lol!! Thank you! 

My skin used to be really low maintenance until I moved to Jamaica for school. I complained over on the Skin and Makeup Board a while ago. I broke out all over my face and it took like seven months to figure out my skin (2015-2016). Then in late 2016 it started flaring up again out of nowhere.

When I'm in Jamaica I wash my face with bottled water. (I know, this is the bougiest and most wasteful thing ever.) This is only for full disclosure though because I haven't had to do this anywhere else in the world I've been. I have hard water at home (Bahamas) and I use tap there no problem. I even have a shower filter in my apartment in Jamaica and was just using the filtered water for a while but my skin still broke out. I was getting acne all over, concentrated on my forehead that scarred every time it went away.

This is the regimen that works for me now.

*AM*

Wash with Peter Thomas Roth Acne Clearing Wash + a soft bristled spin brush head.
Drunk Elephant's Vitamin C Serum. (I don't think this actually does anything for me and probably won't buy it again after I've used it up.)
Moisturise with Drunk Elephant B-Hydra Moisturiser.
Random under eye moisturiser I have that doesn't do anything.
Biore Watery Essence Sunscreen

I get really sweaty and oily during the day because I have to walk around campus in the sun so  I always travel with paper towels to wipe off the sweat until I can wash my face again (sweat buildup was a part of the reason I was breaking out).

When I get home from class I wash my face with the same face wash with my hand or whatever cloth I have around.

*PM:*

Wash with same face wash or PanOxyl 10% Benzoyl Peroxide wash + hard bristle spin brush head. (The PanOxyl I wound up buying because my aesthetician cause my face to break out really terribly over the winter and a doctor recommended it. I won't buy again when I run out but it calmed my face down really quickly).
Drunk Elephant TLC Framboos Night Serum
May Lindstrom Blue Cocoon under eyes (This stuff is ungodly expensive and I only use it because I have a free sample from somewhere)
Drunk Elephant Lala Retro Whipped Cream
I have a prescription cream called Indoxyl (Clindamycin + Benzoyl Peroxide) that I use to spot treat and a PTR sulphur mask for the same thing. If I have a pimple that pops I put a piece of hydrocolloid bandage over it and it goes away usually within two days without scarring.

And for photographic evidence because I'm extra:
My face in October of last year (at my wits end when I switched to bottled water):


What my aesthetician did in December:
 

I had to use bleaching cream to get rid of the scarring this gave me.

It took until about March to get my face to where it is in the pictures I posted upthread. I don't wear foundation (dunno how to shade match etc.) so I was really self conscious for a long time. I'm slacking with my face right now because it's exam time (don't use spin brush as often, forget to wash my face some days etc.) but my face is pretty stable. I don't really get pimples often any more.

So yes, that is my life story.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 22, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Gorgeous, @Colocha and @NaturalShe94!!!
> 
> Share the skin regimens, please!!! (If either one of you say just soap and water . . .   )



 my skin actually use to be horrible... I wash my face every night with Irish Spring MOISTURE BLAST bar soap... It MUST be the MOISTURE blast kind. Nothing else. This bar soap is cheap, but my Lord its the ONLY thing that clears my face... Nothing else works. Neutrogena Break Out Free Daily Moisturizing Sunscreen for my daily moisturizing.... Thats all for me... Oh and drinking a lot of water. When I go long without water, my face breaks out.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 22, 2017)

Colocha said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> Lol!! Thank you!
> 
> ...



Wow! Thank you for all of this detail and the photos. SO INCREDIBLY KIND and ENCOURAGING! 

What a journey! I'm so glad you found what worked. 

My main issue is discoloration: My under eye area is dark, where my glasses rest on my nose is dark, and areas around my mouth are dark. I have no idea what to do. I guess I need to see a dermatologist.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 22, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> my skin actually use to be horrible... I wash my face every night with Irish Spring MOISTURE BLAST bar soap... It MUST be the MOISTURE blast kind. Nothing else. This bar soap is cheap, but my Lord its the ONLY thing that clears my face... Nothing else works. Neutrogena Break Out Free Daily Moisturizing Sunscreen for my daily moisturizing.... Thats all for me... Oh and drinking a lot of water. When I go long without water, my face breaks out.



Thanks for sharing. Very simple! Nice. 

Off to learn about this soap!


----------



## Colocha (Apr 22, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow! Thank you for all of this detail and the photos. SO INCREDIBLY KIND and ENCOURAGING!
> 
> What a journey! I'm so glad you found what worked.
> 
> My main issue is discoloration: My under eye area is dark, where my glasses rest on my nose is dark, and areas around my mouth are dark. I have no idea what to do. I guess I need to see a dermatologist.


I'm so glad it helped!  

I was prescribed hydroquinone for the scarring that I got and it worked really well. I also heard vitamin C is good for discoloration. I also have dark under eye areas but I have no found no solution for that other than Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer in Cacao.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 22, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks for sharing. Very simple! Nice.
> 
> Off to learn about this soap!



Yeah, it isnt a "face" soap. It's a regular bar soap, it is just a soap my mom always bought growing up for each bathroom in the household as our bathing soap. I had been using it to bathe since I was little and I would only use hot water on my face... Then one day about 2 years ago, I used it on my face for like a week and realized it cleared my face up and I was like "omg its the irish spring!" .... Ive bought the Irish Spring Original, it broke me out; as well as another one they have called Irish Spring Icy Blast, didnt work either. Its just something about the Moisture Blast one that does the job! Your face looks so clear already though! Very nice skin! What the heck else are you looking for! Lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 23, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Yeah, it isnt a "face" soap. It's a regular bar soap, it is just a soap my mom always bought growing up for each bathroom in the household as our bathing soap. I had been using it to bathe since I was little and I would only use hot water on my face... Then one day about 2 years ago, I used it on my face for like a week and realized it cleared my face up and I was like "omg its the irish spring!" .... Ive bought the Irish Spring Original, it broke me out; as well as another one they have called Irish Spring Icy Blast, didnt work either. Its just something about the Moisture Blast one that does the job! Your face looks so clear already though! Very nice skin! What the heck else are you looking for! Lol



Wow. I'm glad you made that discovery!

In my photos, I'm wearing coverage: Shea Moisture tinted lotion. Without it, highly visible are lots of dark areas/marks. Lol.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2017)

Colocha said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> Lol!! Thank you!
> 
> ...


I'm glad you figure it out. I can imagine that was stressful. Your skin looks really nice now.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow! Thank you for all of this detail and the photos. SO INCREDIBLY KIND and ENCOURAGING!
> 
> What a journey! I'm so glad you found what worked.
> 
> My main issue is discoloration: My under eye area is dark, where my glasses rest on my nose is dark, and areas around my mouth are dark. I have no idea what to do. I guess I need to see a dermatologist.


Also pay attention to what you eat and see if you have some kind of food intolerance. Dark areas around those areas can indicate food intolerance or a lack of nutrient absorption leading to some type of deficiency.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 23, 2017)

My scalp is feeling normal again. It was a dry and itchy mess since I colored with the Joico jet black color. It did extremely well in my hair but I think the chemicals in it were entirely too strong for my scalp. Everything I used after that irritated my scalp even worse if it got close enough to it...especially my beloved Joico MB. So I've been using mostly DIY pre-wash treatments and products with better ingrediants and less chemicals. Still using my Elucence shampoo but switched to Giovanni conditioners/leave ins. Keeping my styling simple. Cheat roller sets to stretch followed by braids. Will keep this routine up till the end of the year and re-evaluate. I will definitely NOT be using Joico hair color again. The only good thing about this experience is it revived my love for DIY treatments. I did a rhassoul clay/oil prewash treatment this past wash and it left my hair shiny and silky to the touch.

 

I'm doing good on the mini challenge. I did meditation on my backyard deck 3 days this week while it rained. It was so calming listening to the rain and since my surroundings were cleansing and growing things with rain, I took the chance to reflect on and release some old pains. Gotta let go in order to grow!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 23, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Also pay attention to what you eat and see if you have some kind of food intolerance. Dark areas around those areas can indicate food intolerance or a lack of nutrient absorption leading to some type of deficiency.



@YvetteWithJoy I agree with @faithVA I get problems around those same two areas when I eat too much dairy (I have a milk allergy but can TOLERATE a few processed milk products and I'm always pushing it! LOL) I also have an allergy to most tree nuts and if I consume or use products with nut oils on my face, my under eye area and the area around the right/under side of my mouth develops light skin patches. Macadamia nut oil, almond old...basically any oil made from nuts or skin products with those nut oils in them.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 23, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> Welcome to the forum Alma Petra
> 
> I have been around these parts off and on since 2008...since when I was relaxed and apl.
> 
> ...



That's an admirable level of communication between you and your hair there. Many people can't get their hair to "talk to them" even after years of going on a hair journey. 

Hopefully things are going to settle down for you now. 

I have been through so many phases with my hair, and in not so long neither. Hopefully someone is going to come across some useful pieces of information while reading through my story there. 

And yeah I am really glad I decided to actively join the forum. There is a very beautiful atmosphere of kindness here; of exchanging, learning, & taking and giving back in return. 

Thank you for the kind welcome!


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 23, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> My scalp is feeling normal again. It was a dry and itchy mess since I colored with the Joico jet black color. It did extremely well in my hair but I think the chemicals in it were entirely too strong for my scalp. Everything I used after that irritated my scalp even worse if it got close enough to it...especially my beloved Joico MB. So I've been using mostly DIY pre-wash treatments and products with better ingrediants and less chemicals. Still using my Elucence shampoo but switched to Giovanni conditioners/leave ins. Keeping my styling simple. Cheat roller sets to stretch followed by braids. Will keep this routine up till the end of the year and re-evaluate. I will definitely NOT be using Joico hair color again. The only good thing about this experience is it revived my love for DIY treatments. I did a rhassoul clay/oil prewash treatment this past wash and it left my hair shiny and silky to the touch.
> 
> View attachment 396239
> 
> I'm doing good on the mini challenge. I did meditation on my backyard deck 3 days this week while it rained. It was so calming listening to the rain and since my surroundings were cleansing and growing things with rain, I took the chance to reflect on and release some old pains. *Gotta let go in order to grow!*



Amen to the bolded! 

And your roller set is lovely! Do you call it a cheat set because you don't wear it out and you braid your hair immediately afterwards?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 23, 2017)

Warning:Lots of pictures ahead!

A full roller set is one where I do a full head of rollers. I shampoo then deep condition under the dryer.  I use a comb to detangle and smooth my hair so it takes about an hour to set and another 2 1/2 hours to dry. I save this for length checks only because it is an extremely long and tiring process. The curls need to dry 100% in order for this to work.






I can also wrap it overnight to gauge my length. Of course it's never 100% straight since I didn't use direct heat...but close enough.



A cheat roller set is one where I do most of the work in the shower. I do a treatment pre-wash, cleanse, quick condition and use the water flow to put my hair in 2 ponytails. Get out the shower and just roll the length of the ponytails. This process takes around 15 minutes. I finger comb only because the goal is stretched hair not super smooth hair. Sit under the dryer for one hour. If it's not fully dry, it's cool. I can just smooth the hair in one big Bantu knot or use the dampness to work in my favor and move right into braiding.







 

@Alma Petra


----------



## Colocha (Apr 23, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I'm glad you figure it out. I can imagine that was stressful. Your skin looks really nice now.


Thank you.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 23, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Warning:Lots of pictures ahead!
> 
> A full roller set is one where I do a full head of rollers. I shampoo then deep condition under the dryer.  I use a comb to detangle and smooth my hair so it takes about an hour to set and another 2 1/2 hours to dry. I save this for length checks only because it is an extremely long and tiring process. The curls need to dry 100% in order for this to work.
> View attachment 396307
> ...



Thank you so much for posting that! I've always wanted to do rollersets instead of direct heat but that process is so daunting!! And the idea of using the small toothed comb on large sections really put me off. I'm gonna try your cheat method. I can wrap afterwards for straighter results. And I'm still primarily a fingercomber even though I'm texlaxed now.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 23, 2017)

Today I have my hair cornrowed in two rows .... The top row and bottom row. So I have braids from my hairline to my crown, then to my crown to my nape. (if that makes sense)
It makes it less bulky if I wear wigs. 

I literally wet them in the shower and put conditioner and oil on them and threw it in a pony tail. 

But then I decided to go to the beauty supply store and fell in love with this beauty.
This will now be my go to wig <3
Name: Outre Dominican Curly color #2

**I worked two 12 hour shifts, excuse my face**


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 23, 2017)

@CheChe1881 

Cute!! 
That's exactly how I treated my cornrows almost daily when I PSd in wigs for 2 years. Water rinse, rub in condish and then seal with oil. I redid them once a week. My hair was so happy! I bet you're going to see great growth if you keep that up.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 23, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> @CheChe1881
> 
> Cute!!
> That's exactly how I treated my cornrows almost daily when I PSd in wigs for 2 years. Water rinse, rub in condish and then seal with oil. I redid them once a week. My hair was so happy! I bet you're going to see great growth if you keep that up.



Thank you ! That gives me hope. I just planned on doing it because i'm lazy LMAO and my hair likes water all the time


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 23, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Warning:Lots of pictures ahead!
> 
> A full roller set is one where I do a full head of rollers. I shampoo then deep condition under the dryer.  I use a comb to detangle and smooth my hair so it takes about an hour to set and another 2 1/2 hours to dry. I save this for length checks only because it is an extremely long and tiring process. The curls need to dry 100% in order for this to work.
> View attachment 396307
> ...



Your hair.... omg... you're my GOALS lol


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Today I have my hair cornrowed in two rows .... The top row and bottom row. So I have braids from my hairline to my crown, then to my crown to my nape. (if that makes sense)
> It makes it less bulky if I wear wigs.
> 
> I literally wet them in the shower and put conditioner and oil on them and threw it in a pony tail.
> ...


That's nice. I thought it was yours.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 23, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Yeah, it isnt a "face" soap. It's a regular bar soap, it is just a soap my mom always bought growing up for each bathroom in the household as our bathing soap. I had been using it to bathe since I was little and I would only use hot water on my face... Then one day about 2 years ago, I used it on my face for like a week and realized it cleared my face up and I was like "omg its the irish spring!" .... Ive bought the Irish Spring Original, it broke me out; as well as another one they have called Irish Spring Icy Blast, didnt work either. Its just something about the Moisture Blast one that does the job! Your face looks so clear already though! Very nice skin! What the heck else are you looking for! Lol





NaturalShe94 said:


> Yeah, it isnt a "face" soap. It's a regular bar soap, it is just a soap my mom always bought growing up for each bathroom in the household as our bathing soap. I had been using it to bathe since I was little and I would only use hot water on my face... Then one day about 2 years ago, I used it on my face for like a week and realized it cleared my face up and I was like "omg its the irish spring!" .... Ive bought the Irish Spring Original, it broke me out; as well as another one they have called Irish Spring Icy Blast, didnt work either. Its just something about the Moisture Blast one that does the job! Your face looks so clear already though! Very nice skin! What the heck else are you looking for! Lol



Reading this made me smile  I was raised on Irish Spring too. The scent makes me so happy just to smell the bars in the store lol! My cousins house, in their bathroom always smelled like Irish Spring too! Lol!

I need to drink more water...my face is JUST starting to clear up.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 23, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> Reading this made me smile  I was raised on Irish Spring too. The scent makes me so happy just to smell the bars in the store lol! My cousins house, in their bathroom always smelled like Irish Spring too! Lol!
> 
> I need to drink more water...my face is JUST starting to clear up.



Hahaha! Girl love the smell as well! My face will show out the min I stop drinking water... Or pms times... So I try my best to keep my water intake high...


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 23, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Warning:Lots of pictures ahead!
> 
> A full roller set is one where I do a full head of rollers. I shampoo then deep condition under the dryer.  I use a comb to detangle and smooth my hair so it takes about an hour to set and another 2 1/2 hours to dry. I save this for length checks only because it is an extremely long and tiring process. The curls need to dry 100% in order for this to work.
> View attachment 396307
> ...



Wow!!! So prettyyyy!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 24, 2017)

@CheChe1881 tagging you in this post! 

So I washed and DC'd with Gabrielle Unions Flawless hair care line... The Smoothing Poo & Con and the Hair Repair Masque.... 

I must say that LESS is MORE with these products... The line smells amazing! The consistency is very thick, especially the shampoo.... 
The Smoothing Shampoo: I believe I used a little too much, it definitely cleansed, but, my hair felt completely STRIPPED... I honestly believe it was because I used more than I should have. This shampoo is the thickest shampoo I think I've ever used... A lot is definitely not needed.

The Smoothing Conditioner: OMG! I LOVEEEEEE ITTTT a definite REBUY for me! I conditioned my hair, put a shower cap on for about 10 mins and then rinsed, my hair felt sooooo moisturized, smooth, silkyyyy! I didnt even want to deep condition after! 

The Hair Repair Masque: I liked it a lot, it was very moisturizing, but, I gotta give it another shot... I did realize that it held the moisture in my hair though... After rinsing this DC out, my hair didn't start to frizz after I lightly towel dried it... And it stayed that way even after for about 10 mins.... Usually, my hair would start to frizz after about 2 mins after being towel dried... Good DC for Moisture! This was my hair after being towel dried and just sitting out for 10 mins no product... Minimal frizz! 
 

And this is my hair an hour after applying my regular moisturizer and oil to seal... I do this every Sunday and walk around the house with my satin scarf around me as I let my hair air dry, then plait it up..... Its about 85 percent dry... And Im about to plait it soon and throw on my bonnet...


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 24, 2017)

I am never going to use bananas in a DC for my hair again.

I ran out of Neutral Colorful Protein Filler and didn't feel like leaving the house again yesterday evening, so I decided to try eggs one more time as a protein treatment and threw in a banana, honey and coconut oil in just to make the mixture a little thicker. The banana ruined things. It left chunks in my hair and it was super difficult to get them out...because of that my wash day lasted 3 hours. I was TOO THROUGH. I even had a bad dream about it last night once I went to bed lol.

So next time, I'm either going to make that trip to Sally's or leave the protein treatment for another day...I don't want another mishap like that.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 24, 2017)

Noelle01 said:


> I am never going to use bananas in a DC for my hair again.
> 
> I ran out of Neutral Colorful Protein Filler and didn't feel like leaving the house again yesterday evening, so I decided to try eggs one more time as a protein treatment and threw in a banana, honey and coconut oil in just to make the mixture a little thicker. The banana ruined things. It left chunks in my hair and it was super difficult to get them out...because of that my wash day lasted 3 hours. I was TOO THROUGH. I even had a bad dream about it last night once I went to bed lol.
> 
> So next time, I'm either going to make that trip to Sally's or leave the protein treatment for another day...I don't want another mishap like that.



Could you blend the bananas in a blender first before adding it in?


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 24, 2017)

Noelle01 said:


> I am never going to use bananas in a DC for my hair again.
> 
> I ran out of Neutral Colorful Protein Filler and didn't feel like leaving the house again yesterday evening, so I decided to try eggs one more time as a protein treatment and threw in a banana, honey and coconut oil in just to make the mixture a little thicker. The banana ruined things. It left chunks in my hair and it was super difficult to get them out...because of that my wash day lasted 3 hours. I was TOO THROUGH. I even had a bad dream about it last night once I went to bed lol.
> 
> So next time, I'm either going to make that trip to Sally's or leave the protein treatment for another day...I don't want another mishap like that.



If you ever wanted to use it again, use baby food. I use banana baby food and it works like a charm.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 24, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> @CheChe1881 tagging you in this post!





NaturalShe94 said:


> So I washed and DC'd with Gabrielle Unions Flawless hair care line... The Smoothing Poo & Con and the Hair Repair Masque....
> 
> I must say that LESS is MORE with these products... The line smells amazing! The consistency is very thick, especially the shampoo....
> The Smoothing Shampoo: I believe I used a little too much, it definitely cleansed, but, my hair felt completely STRIPPED... I honestly believe it was because I used more than I should have. This shampoo is the thickest shampoo I think I've ever used... A lot is definitely not needed.
> ...



Beautiful !! So hmmmmm... I just might look into the conditioner or masque 
Thank you for the review !


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 24, 2017)

Health
I'm still doing the cabbage soup diet. I'm upping my water. It's that special time, so I'm fatigued, but that's normal.

Hair
I think for May I'm going to try finger detangling my ends followed by using ONLY a wide-tooth comb. I will take vev's stylist's advice and use a flicking instead of a pulling motion. I'll need to be very diligent about removing shed hairs with shower water.

I've gotten so many compliments on my hair this weekend as I've complimented others on theirs. My husband said, "You're hair is like your crown now. Beautiful! I think once you grow two more curly inches, you're going to have the hair you really, really want and love."

The neat thing is that with pineappling, I'm on Day 3. I no longer feel I need to pay for a two-strand twist out.  I think I'm going to see how it looks if I retwist tonight, using the CRN style setter.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 24, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy
How many lbs. do you normally drop when doing the cabbage soup diet? Are you doing it to drop weight or to cleanse/detox?

I bought the ingredients yesterday.

TMI, I tried taking diamateous earth via capsules, but it made my stools too dry


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 24, 2017)

Ladies, keep it coming with the hair and skin porn!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 24, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> How many lbs. do you normally drop when doing the cabbage soup diet? Are you doing it to drop weight or to cleanse/detox?
> 
> I bought the ingredients yesterday.
> ...



Once I get home I'll look at my weigh-in records to see how much I lost (I've only done it one time before). 

I do it to jumpstart weight loss. If I can lose some weight and bloating and pudge at the start, it's very motivating: It keeps me wanting to lose more, and it acclimates me to eating a high percentage of vegetables and fruit. It weans my taste buds away from Chik Fil A and such, because it's flavorful and I can eat as much as I want, so my cravings readjust.

Lean ground beef, salmon, chicken chunks, etc. all work in the cabbage soup. I follow the DivasCanCook rules on what to add on what days.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Health
> I'm still doing the cabbage soup diet. I'm upping my water. It's that special time, so I'm fatigued, but that's normal.
> 
> Hair
> ...



Is there a video of this method? I don't know what that looks like lol and I'm intrigued !


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 24, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Is there a video of this method? I don't know what that looks like lol and I'm intrigued !



I don't know! But I'm intrigued to, and agree that a video would help. I'm assuming her stylist means that we should flick/twist our wrist up and through the hair section's ends instead of pulling the comb/brush down through and out of the hair section's ends. But that is just my guess. 

But great idea: I'm going to search for a video once I'm back home.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Could you blend the bananas in a blender first before adding it in?



I blended everything together in the blender before putting it on my hair. It's like the banana clumped together. I'm wondering if it was because I used cold water to rinse (so that the eggs wouldn't "cook" in my hair).


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2017)

Noelle01 said:


> I blended everything together in the blender before putting it on my hair. It's like the banana clumped together. I'm wondering if it was because I used cold water to rinse (so that the eggs wouldn't "cook" in my hair).


Did you use a ripe banana with a good portion of brown on It? Maybe your banana wasn't ripe enough.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Once I get home I'll look at my weigh-in records to see how much I lost (I've only done it one time before).
> 
> I do it to jumpstart weight loss. If I can lose some weight and bloating and pudge at the start, it's very motivating: It keeps me wanting to lose more, and it acclimates me to eating a high percentage of vegetables and fruit. It weans my taste buds away from Chik Fil A and such, because it's flavorful and I can eat as much as I want, so my cravings readjust.
> 
> Lean ground beef, salmon, chicken chunks, etc. all work in the cabbage soup. I follow the DivasCanCook rules on what to add on what days.



I looked at my diet record sheet, and I didn't record my weight loss accurately the week I did the Cabbage Diet Soup. I'm guessing about 6 pounds. I started at 141 lbs this time, so I'll be able to know for sure this time around.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 25, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Did you use a ripe banana with a good portion of brown on It? Maybe your banana wasn't ripe enough.



It had a lot of brown...maybe it was too ripe lol.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 25, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Your hair.... omg... you're my GOALS lol



Oh my gosh...thank you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 25, 2017)

Noelle01 said:


> It had a lot of brown...maybe it was too ripe lol.



I've never used bananas in my hair and I know you are over it by now, but should you ever decide to try it again try this:

Blend your banana with a liquid first (water, aloe Vera juice, glycerin etc). Next get a strainer and strain the pulp off and just use the liquid-y cream that's left behind. That's the part you want to add to your mixes. The pulp is what will stick to your strands.

I saw a video where Naptural85 was using a banana in her DIY coconut milk DC and that's the tip she gave.


----------



## Colocha (Apr 25, 2017)

I had the same issue with bananas. I wound up switching to banana baby food and didn't have the problem. No longer DIYing DCs though.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 25, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> If you ever wanted to use it again, use baby food. I use banana baby food and it works like a charm.





lulu97 said:


> I've never used bananas in my hair and I know you are over it by now, but should you ever decide to try it again try this:
> 
> Blend your banana with a liquid first (water, aloe Vera juice, glycerin etc). Next get a strainer and strain the pulp off and just use the liquid-y cream that's left behind. That's the part you want to add to your mixes. The pulp is what will stick to your strands.
> 
> I saw a video where Naptural85 was using a banana in her DIY coconut milk DC and that's the tip she gave.



If I ever were to try it again I would use the baby food or this method. 

On a more positive note: Now that the chunks are all completely out I see the mask left my hair shiny and feeling strong.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 25, 2017)

Im so scared to do DIY hair conditioners or treatments anymore. I did one some time ago with Coconut Milk, Eggs, Grapeseed Oil and Olive Oil, left it in for 30 mins and washed it out, my hair felt like STRAW! I had to clarify and condition twice! I said never againnnn.


----------



## beauti (Apr 25, 2017)

*Mannn...youtube makes everything look so easy and will have you thinking you can do all kinds of thangs!  After watching 50 videos  I took the plunge and did these stitch braids. I'm really not a braider plus I'm a lefty so you can imagine how torturous this was! Gonna keep them in for a minimum of 2 weeks after all the sweat and arm fatigue that went into this.

 *


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 25, 2017)

@beauti,
That looks like a lot of work. The braids you did on yourself came out looking nice, to me!


----------



## beauti (Apr 25, 2017)

*@Chicoro thank you sis! And yes, it was alot of work  I definitely won't be doing this particular style again*


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 25, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Im so scared to do DIY hair conditioners or treatments anymore. I did one some time ago with Coconut Milk, Eggs, Grapeseed Oil and Olive Oil, left it in for 30 mins and washed it out, my hair felt like STRAW! I had to clarify and condition twice! I said never againnnn.



Yeah, I used to do a lot of DIY conditioners, but lately I've been sticking to actual products and it's been working well. I just ordered a big bottle of Neutral Colorful Protein Filler so I'll have it next time I want to do a protein treatment.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2017)

Noelle01 said:


> It had a lot of brown...maybe it was too ripe lol.


No. I'm not sure what the problem is.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 25, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Mannn...youtube makes everything look so easy and will have you thinking you can do all kinds of thangs!  After watching 50 videos  I took the plunge and did these stitch braids. I'm really not a braider plus I'm a lefty so you can imagine how torturous this was! Gonna keep them in for a minimum of 2 weeks after all the sweat and arm fatigue that went into this.
> 
> View attachment 396551 *



They look greatttt!


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 25, 2017)

faithVA said:


> No. I'm not sure what the problem is.



BTW happy birthday !
We have the same birthday lol


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> BTW happy birthday !
> We have the same birthday lol


Thank You. Happy Birthday to you too. I hope it was a great one.


----------



## CheChe1881 (Apr 25, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Thank You. Happy Birthday to you too. I hope it was a great one.



No, I spent all day in the library and STILL in the library right now actually  it's midterm time 
Buuuuuut I hope you enjoyed yours to the fullest for the both of us !!! lol


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 26, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Im so scared to do DIY hair conditioners or treatments anymore. I did one some time ago with sounds likeCoconut Milk, Eggs, Grapeseed Oil and Olive Oil, left it in for 30 mins and washed it out, my hair felt like STRAW! I had to clarify and condition twice! I said never againnnn.



Whoo, poor thing! That sounds like a lot of protein!! No wonder your hair felt like straw! That might be a good one to  use after a chemical process though. Hmmm


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 26, 2017)

@faithVA  and @CheChe1881 

Happy Belated Birthday, ladies!!


----------



## TrueSugar (Apr 26, 2017)

I need to get it together. I will be detangling my hair this morning with grapeseed oil,  cheapie conditioner and  aloe mix. I really want to learn how to cornrow and try some wigs over the summer.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> No, I spent all day in the library and STILL in the library right now actually  it's midterm time
> Buuuuuut I hope you enjoyed yours to the fullest for the both of us !!! lol


Nope. We will have to get it in on the weekend. Because they worked me like crazy yesterday. I just went home and lounged on the couch and went to bed. I was sooo tired.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> @faithVA  and @CheChe1881
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday, ladies!!


Thank you. I'm still waiting to run into your hair d9wn5own somewhere. Your hair looks nice in your avi.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 26, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. I'm still waiting to run into your hair d9wn5own somewhere. Your hair looks nice in your avi.



Thank you, sis.

Aww shucks, meetup time!! *does The Sprinkler*


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 26, 2017)

Yesssssssss Happy Birthday ladies! :-D 





MzSwift said:


> @faithVA  and @CheChe1881
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday, ladies!!





I will be SO glad when this week is over. All these finals. It's almost over lord!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 26, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> Whoo, poor thing! That sounds like a lot of protein!! No wonder your hair felt like straw! That might be a good one to  use after a chemical process though. Hmmm



Yeah! Im convinced I created the strongest protein treatment on the market that day haha. I know it had to be an over load because my hair isn't even protein sensitive.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi, all! I hope this post finds you well.

*Health/Weight*​I'm on Day 4 of the Cabbage Soup Diet. So far so good. I had a few cheats such as a Jason's Deli Mediterranean wrap (340 calories) one day and some healthy chips another day, but I'm still consuming waaaaaaaaaay less calories than otherwise, and I can tell I'm dropping a little weight.

*Hair*​*The good:* The last 4 days have been low-manipulation, which is good for me as I like to practice styling perhaps a little too often for someone aiming to grow her hair. I was able to de-frizz my twist-out-turned-ponytail-with-side-bang via the Mielle Organics edge gel!!! Good deal! 

*The not-so-good:* I'm feeling a little overwhelmed due to my own busyness: Too much hair stuff in the house.

I wrote this at another thread:
I used a gift certificate to buy some peppermint oil, rosemary oil, tea tree oil, and fenugreek seeds.

I'm supposed to be organizing my hair products and purging. I don't even want to look at all the spots where I've got stuff stashed. I just want to pretend like my little bathroom wall cabinet is my entire hair product world.

I know I'm not going to throw/give products away because if I'd done that with my APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle or Camille Rose Naturals Style Setter, I'd still be purchasing and trialing for a protein-free DC and a styling butter . . . and these two products turned out to be GREAT for my hair on the second use. I have to keep products around until I'm sure they're a fail. 

Y'all, I really cannot buy anything else. There's not even time to try all this stuff. Coconut oil, castor oil, and EVOO have to be it for the YEAR. Besides the SM hipo masque if I'm having a hair emergency or something, no reups even.

I have to shut her down. ​
I'll tackle it all soon.  Having too much stuff is not my thing. I only do this with hair stuff and books, thank goodness.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> Thank you, sis.
> 
> Aww shucks, meetup time!! *does The Sprinkler*


A meet up would be nice.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Apr 27, 2017)

@lulu97 when is yours and your son's birthday?  Is it not in April? You ladies have beautiful hair and beautiful faces!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 27, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, all! I hope this post finds you well.
> 
> *Health/Weight*​I'm on Day 4 of the Cabbage Soup Diet. So far so good. I had a few cheats such as a Jason's Deli Mediterranean wrap (340 calories) one day and some healthy chips another day, but I'm still consuming waaaaaaaaaay less calories than otherwise, and I can tell I'm dropping a little weight.
> 
> ...



What are the protein free products you use??? Almost every product I have is more "strengthing" over moisturizing and I want to get  some protein free products... Can't figure out what to get though...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 27, 2017)

Fotchygirl said:


> @lulu97 when is yours and your son's birthday?  Is it not in April? You ladies have beautiful hair and beautiful faces!



@Fotchygirl Hey Sis! *waves*
Our birthday is at the end of next month. I can't believe he will be 3...time is flying by! How are you?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 27, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Mannn...youtube makes everything look so easy and will have you thinking you can do all kinds of thangs!  After watching 50 videos  I took the plunge and did these stitch braids. I'm really not a braider plus I'm a lefty so you can imagine how torturous this was! Gonna keep them in for a minimum of 2 weeks after all the sweat and arm fatigue that went into this.
> 
> View attachment 396551 *



You did an awesome job! They are so pretty!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 27, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> @faithVA  and @CheChe1881
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday, ladies!!



I 2nd this! Happy Belated Birthday!!!! @faithVA @CheChe1881


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 27, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> What are the protein free products you use??? Almost every product I have is more "strengthing" over moisturizing and I want to get  some protein free products... Can't figure out what to get though...



I'm having the hardest time finding protein-free products on the ground.

I'm pretty sure the following items below that I have are protein-free:

Annabelle PerfectBlends Protein-free Marshmallow Root . . . DC (from Etsy.com)
Annabelle PerfectBlends Ultra Conditioning Soufflé (from Etsy.com)
Bekura Beauty's Y.A.M.
I don't think I have anything else that is, and I'm surprised by that.

So I'm in the same boat as you: I'm looking for a protein-free DC that I can purchase OTG.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 27, 2017)

I weighed in this morning at 135.0 pounds. That's a loss of 6 pounds. Just 10 more pounds to go. 

The main thing is adopting lifestyle practices that keep it off and keep things toned.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 27, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm having the hardest time finding protein-free products on the ground.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the following items below that I have are protein-free:
> 
> ...



I think I saw that Marshmallow Root DC thingy you mentioned on google when I was searching, can't remember the brand though.... 
I did come across TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask and I also came across AsIAm Hydration Elation Intensive Deep Conditioner on Naturally Curly in the Protein-Free section as well as the AsIAm Coconut Co-wash.... Think I will go searching for those this weekend....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 27, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> I think I saw that Marshmallow Root DC thingy you mentioned on google when I was searching, can't remember the brand though....
> I did come across TGIN Honey Miracle Hair Mask and I also came across AsIAm Hydration Elation Intensive Deep Conditioner on Naturally Curly in the Protein-Free section as well as the AsIAm Coconut Co-wash.... Think I will go searching for those this weekend....



 Mm! I forgot about that TGIN mask. I have a tiny sample of it. From one use on a small section, it seemed good!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 27, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Mm! I forgot about that TGIN mask. I have a tiny sample of it. From one use on a small section, it seemed good!



TGIN seems to have a lot of moisturizing products. They have a Triple Moisture Replenishing Conditioner as well. Between them and AsIAm, I have no idea which one I'll buy first.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> TGIN seems to have a lot of moisturizing products. They have a Triple Moisture Replenishing Conditioner as well. Between them and AsIAm, I have no idea which one I'll buy first.


Try the TGIN first. I love both lines but TGIN best.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 27, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Try the TGIN first. I love both lines but TGIN best.



SOLD! Off to buy


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 27, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> SOLD! Off to buy



Wait: You saw the online sale, right?


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 27, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wait: You saw the online sale, right?



Yep! But, it's $3 for shipping, so I'm going to stop at the store after work and see if it's cheaper to just buy in store, or order online. Regardless, I'm buying though lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 27, 2017)

My hair feels longer than it was 2 weeks ago. I've been eating clean and hitting the gym almost everyday. I also started doing an overnight coconut oil treatment once a week before wash day. 

I eat a lot of raw fruit and veggies. I cut out gluten (for the most part). So far I have lost 6lbs


----------



## Fotchygirl (Apr 28, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Fotchygirl Hey Sis! *waves*
> Our birthday is at the end of next month. I can't believe he will be 3...time is flying by! How are you?


Oh my, I never realised! Mine is also in May, on the 19th though.  I'm well @lulu97 and time does fly. I can't believe mine will be 3 this year as well!!!


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm loving  all of the May babies in here! Mine is May 21st! 

I'm currently waiting on DH to take lunch so that I can blow dry and start my flat iron. I hope it turns out OK and DH can take some good pix. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 28, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> My hair feels longer than it was 2 weeks ago. I've been eating clean and hitting the gym almost everyday. I also started doing an overnight coconut oil treatment once a week before wash day.
> 
> *I eat a lot of raw fruit and veggies. I cut out gluten (for the most part). So far I have lost 6lbs*


*
*
That's awesome. I switched to a plant based diet (well around 90% LOL) a few months ago and I swear I feel the best that I've ever felt in my life. Skin just-a-glowing, hair just-a-thriving and even at 5 months pregnant..I haven't gained a single pound.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 28, 2017)

Wow @lulu97! You won't need any time to snap back. Are you able to exercise too?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 28, 2017)

Fotchygirl said:


> Oh my, I never realised! Mine is also in May, on the 19th though.  I'm well @lulu97 and time does fly. I can't believe mine will be 3 this year as well!!!





MzSwift said:


> I'm loving  all of the May babies in here! Mine is May 21st!
> 
> I'm currently waiting on DH to take lunch so that I can blow dry and start my flat iron. I hope it turns out OK and DH can take some good pix. Fingers crossed!



Mine and the little one's special day is the 25th. We need to have an online party to celebrate all these birthday's!  LOL

As far as what we are doing:
We are having a small family get together on our backyard deck. (Mostly for the little one) Hubby is grilling, we are pulling out the water slide/pool for the kiddo's and later that night we are making s'mores around the fire instead of having a cake. Nothing fancy. Just family and fun. All I requested for myself were flowers...I just love fresh cut flowers! Do you Ladies have any plans?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 28, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Wow @lulu97! You won't need any time to snap back. Are you able to exercise too?



Kinda sorta. I was doing Pilates 3 times a week, but pulled a muscle in my groin area (I hate saying groin LOL) and the doctor told me to stop Pilates for 6 weeks and let it heal. It was my 2nd time pulling that same muscle and she was afraid it would tear if I did not let it heal properly. Well 6 weeks have passed and it still bothers me from time to time, so I still haven't resumed Pilates.

So the only exercise I get to do is walk. I consider it exercise since I'm pushing my toddler in his jogger stroller and it kinda wears me out after 30 minutes.

I'm still pretty small. Most people can hardly tell I'm pregnant unless I'm wearing something form fitting. I really only look pregnant with my clothes off...otherwise I just look a little bloated. LOL


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 28, 2017)

Wow, @lulu97  you look great!! You'll definitely be able to keep up with two little ones and have that snapback!! It's been two months for me and there is no snap for me. LoL

Your cookout sounds like it'll be a lovely time!
DH's birthday is May 10th and our wedding anniversary is on the 27th. We're gonna go to the family lakehouse for one big celebration during Memorial Day weekend. No big plans but it's a nice getaway and the grandparents get to see the grandkids.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 29, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> Wow, @lulu97  you look great!! You'll definitely be able to keep up with two little ones and have that snapback!! It's been two months for me and there is no snap for me. LoL
> 
> Your cookout sounds like it'll be a lovely time!
> DH's birthday is May 10th and our wedding anniversary is on the 27th. We're gonna go to the family lakehouse for one big celebration during Memorial Day weekend. No big plans but it's a nice getaway and the grandparents get to see the grandkids.



Thank you!

Your plans sound like fun! It's nice to get away from the kiddies from time to time and just enjoy your union. Every time we do a husband/wife getaway, I somehow come back pregnant!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 29, 2017)

Someone shared in the long "Random Hair Thought/Thinking" thread a video of hair banding via elastic ribbon, like the kind I purchased from Hobby Lobby.

I love that method! It's basically a chunky African threading. It's much better than creating circular bands with the ribbon. This way, you just band your hair and create a little tie /knot at the end.

I also tried detangling via a flicking method, as discussed in that same thread (a poster said her Devachan stylist says it's better, and that the Wet Brush is damaging). I posted about it in the Detangling Collective Wisdom thread. Photos of hair lost are below. Photos enlarge upon click.

ETA: Whoah, my short fingers look long in that pic! Lol!


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 29, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Warning:Lots of pictures ahead!
> 
> A full roller set is one where I do a full head of rollers. I shampoo then deep condition under the dryer.  I use a comb to detangle and smooth my hair so it takes about an hour to set and another 2 1/2 hours to dry. I save this for length checks only because it is an extremely long and tiring process. The curls need to dry 100% in order for this to work.
> View attachment 396307
> ...



OMG your hair 

I'm not sure I was ready for this beauty! It's so drool-worthy 

Thank you so much for the detailed reply. Your sets are everything!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (May 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I also tried detangling via a flicking method, as discussed in that same thread (a poster said her Devachan stylist says it's better, and that the Wet Brush is damaging). I posted about it in the Detangling Collective Wisdom thread. Photos of hair lost are below. Photos enlarge upon click.
> 
> ETA: Whoah, my short fingers look long in that pic! Lol!
> 
> ...



It sounds like the detangling method I've been using is similar to the flicking method...when I get to a tangle I use short strokes with the comb on the tangle instead of  pulling the comb through in a long stroke. I also make sure I'm holding my ends while detangling so that the section of hair doesn't move around and tangle more. I lose less hair doing this. 

I had a nice, easy wash day yesterday...I dusted about 1/4 an inch off my ends. I seem to be retaining well even without taking my vitamins, but I really should get back to taking Beautifully Bamboo. I think I'll order a bottle today.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 1, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> OMG your hair
> 
> I'm not sure I was ready for this beauty! It's so drool-worthy
> 
> Thank you so much for the detailed reply. Your sets are everything!



Lady, I feel the same way about YOUR hair.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 1, 2017)

@NaturalShe94 

TGIN Honey Masque (?) is good OTG.
Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie

Online:
Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner
Bee Mine Bee-U-Ti-Ful
Naturelle Grow Madder Root and Shea
Annabelle's Perfect Blends Ultra Conditioning Souffle, Island Kiwi, Blueberry Cheesecake (not a fan but probably good if you have HiPo hair)


----------



## NaturalShe94 (May 1, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> @NaturalShe94
> 
> TGIN Honey Masque (?) is good OTG.
> Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie
> ...



What does OTG stand for lol?? And I used it that one last night, the TGIN, it was really moisturizing.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 1, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> What does OTG stand for lol?? And I used it that one last night, the TGIN, it was really moisturizing.


 
On the ground. 

I liked the TGIN. My only issue was the cone and not using a sulfate based shampoo; I get i build up quick.


----------



## Alma Petra (May 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Lady, I feel the same way about YOUR hair.


Awww my hair is very grateful to you for your kind uplifting words! Much needed since my poor hair is going through a phase of self-doubt and hairorexia 


Love you sis


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 1, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Awww my hair is very grateful to you for your kind uplifting words! Much needed since my poor hair is going through a phase of self-doubt and hairorexia
> 
> 
> Love you sis



What? Giiiiiiiirl! If I had your hair, it would be utterly RIDICULOUS how much I would be swinging it around and feeling myself. 

You have great hair, trust me, and by the beginning of next quarter you will be yet another step closer to your dream length/state.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (May 1, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> On the ground.
> 
> I liked the TGIN. My only issue was the cone and not using a sulfate based shampoo; I get i build up quick.



Just shampoo twice, thats what I do. I use to have to use a sulfate poo to get rid of bad buid up, but, then I realize shampooing twice with my sulfate free shampoo works very well in cleansing.


----------



## Alma Petra (May 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What? Giiiiiiiirl! If I had your hair, it would be utterly RIDICULOUS how much I would be swinging it around and feeling myself.
> 
> You have great hair, trust me, and by the beginning of next quarter you will be yet another step closer to your dream length/state.



Awww thank you! You're a total blessing! I really hope that both of us are going to keep inching closer to our goals


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 1, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Awww thank you! You're a total blessing! I really hope that both of us are going to keep inching closer to our goals



Aw, thanks. Me, too.

I'm starting to accept that my hair is going to feel short to me for a while -- like perhaps for years. 

Also . . . I feel I look better with my face framed, so I don't want big, dense hair (which mine is!) I prefer "undense" hair that falls and frames the face. But it's not going to happen. God saw fit to give me big, dense hair that grows out, so I need to change my focus when it comes to my hair.  I've been feeling more at ease about my hair since making that shift in perspective.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 1, 2017)

Hello, ladies.

How did April 2017 fare for you, hair-wise and health-wise? What are your plans for May 2017?


----------



## Alma Petra (May 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Aw, thanks. Me, too.
> 
> I'm starting to accept that my hair is going to feel short to me for a while -- like perhaps for years.
> 
> Also . . . I feel I look better with my face framed, so I don't want big, dense hair (which mine is!) I prefer "undense" hair that falls and frames the face. But it's not going to happen. God saw fit to give me big, dense hair that grows out, so I need to change my focus when it comes to my hair.  I've been feeling more at ease about my hair since making that shift in perspective.



Oh we have similar issues it seems. Since I am hoping to go natural, I know that shrinkage is going to be real and that if I retain length it will not be immediately or fully apparent unfortunately. But believe it or not a part of the reason I want to transition is because I am dreaming of bigger hair that grows up and out lol. Now my hair is flat on top and just falls down limply without significant root lift. But sadly it doesnt frame my face due to the lack of edges. Another trick to consider to gain big hair is to cut layers. It is said that shorter curls tends to be more able to defy gravity. 

But you know, we should consider stretching our hair every now and then for example via rollersets to try and enjoy any retention that we achieve.


----------



## Alma Petra (May 1, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy, 

Combing out a roller set can also help you bring your hair to where it can frame your face. Other than a rollerset, you can also utilize bantu knots for that purpose. Tomorrow I will show you a photo of a very simple style that I did with them with good results. 

Going to go to bed now. Good night and have sweet dreams!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 1, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> @YvetteWithJoy,
> 
> Combing out a roller set can also help you bring your hair to where it can frame your face. Other than a rollerset, you can also utilize bantu knots for that purpose. Tomorrow I will show you a photo of a very simple style that I did with them with good results.
> 
> Going to go to bed now. Good night and have sweet dreams!



Oooo! Looking forward to it! Thanks, @Alma Petra.  Sleep well!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hello, ladies.
> 
> How did April 2017 fare for you, hair-wise and health-wise? What are your plans for May 2017?


​
*April 2017 Health/Weight Summary*​*The can-be-improved**:* I did not exercise consistently (to be fair, I was finishing up my master's thesis and traveling a bit). I was very inconsistent with taking my iron pills.  My weight fluctuated. My water intake was inconsistent. I lost a little tone from lack of consistent exercise.

*The good-great*: I ate pretty healthily. I drank my  morning ACV-ginger-etc. detox drink 3-5 mornings a week. I did the 7-Day Cabbage Soup Diet twice with good results.

*The plan going forward for May 2017*: EVER NIGHT: Take my iron pill with apple cider (for the Vitamin C, which aids in iron uptake). Gradually reintroduce exercising: Start with crunches and weights twice a week. EVERY DAY: Drink at least one full water bottle of water (32 ounces) by noon.
*
April 2017 Hair Summary*​*Technique: *
Continue (1) flicking method to reduce stress on ends during detangling, (2) starting wash day by sectioning hair into 8 sections using the Kimmaytube-recommended updo barrettes/clips; (3) using elastic ribbon strips (not ties) when banding​*
Styling: *
*The not-so-good*: I tried the crimper curlers (results weren't good enough for the effort). I installed two deep wave curlformers, and it looked nice but pulling the hair through the curlformers was very damaging, and the curl had no hold at all (I documented via photos in my media album).

*The good-great*: I did my first flexirod set. Results were very good and hair received lots of compliments. I greatly improved my twist out results (detailed method documented in the April Styles 2017 thread) and received lots of compliments. I finally found a great banding/stretching method: Use of elastic ribbon STRIPS (not TIES), that are then knotted at the bottom of the hair. Awesome!

*The plan going forward for May 2017*: Something like the following . . . Set Thursday evening as the week's full wash day. On wash day, do not do involved styling: Detangle, treat scalp, mud poo, and either (1) do a wash-and-go and dry it under the HairFlair attachment and then band it overnight or (2) install 8 red flexirods. Wear the banded wash-and-go on Friday. Install a braid-out or twist-out Friday night. Wear the braid/twist out Saturday and pineapple it Saturday night. Wear the braid/twist out Sunday and pineapple it Sunday night. Wear the braid/twist out Monday, and ponytail it or high puff it on Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday.​
*Products:*
*The not-so-good*: Camille Rose Naturals (CRN) Ginger Rinse (poo) works well and smells good and I can detangle with it (though I prefer to detangle with conditioner). However, it undefines my curls. Uncle Funky's Daughter's gel gives me hold but dries out my hair a bit. The Eden Body Works natural mousse does not work at all for my hair: Leaves it dry and tacky.

*The good-great*: The Sheaterra Mud-Poo is the business. Leaves my hair clean yet moisturized lightly with oil, and very defined! Re-discovery: Annabelle PerfectBlends Ultra Conditioning Souffle and Bekura Y.A.M. are two of the very few protein-free DCs I own. CRN Coconut Water DC is the moist moisturizing DC I have used to date. CRN Coconut Water "Style Setter" is WONDERFUL on my hair. Curl Prep gel does my hair great, as does CRN Curl Maker.

*The plan going forward for May 2017*:
Use Colorful Neutral Protein Filler as a protein treatment around May 24th to see if it suffices instead of the non-OTG Komaza one; *get at trim*; do a modified max hydration method using:
SM hipo masque or Soultanicals Hair Glide as prepoo; Cantua ACV Root Rinse for scalp care; Sheaterra Mud-Poo as strands cleanser; Mielle DC or CRN Coconut Water DC or APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle as DC; *CurlyProverbz DIY hair growth oil as scalp, ends, edges, and strands oil*; *AVJ as liquid*; CRN Coconut Water "Style Setter" as butter/sealant; CRN Curl Maker or Curl Prep Around the Way gel as styler.​


----------



## NaturalShe94 (May 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hello, ladies.
> 
> How did April 2017 fare for you, hair-wise and health-wise? What are your plans for May 2017?



April is my birthday month and so as a few of my close friends so I just about partied all month lol! Anywho, during the week at work I have kept my hair in a style with my ends tucked and weekend when I was going out, I did a WNG or twist out. In April I realized I needed to cut back on the protein products in my hair. After using my leave in (SM JBCO) and my Olive Miracle Strengthing Moisturizer, I realized my hair started to feel, not straw like, but stiff-ish just after applying the product. So I did a strand test on 4 different parts of my hair to check the protein/moisture balance. My hair snapped immediately. I knew I needed more moisture at that point, so I used the SM Low -Po Protein Free poo/con with the TGIN Hair Masque then the SM protein-free leave in and my hair feels so much better and soft again. 
For May 2017 I will be using moisturizing products to tame the protein in my hair for a little bit. The strengthening products I have been using brought my hair back to life again and great health, but,too much of one thing isn't good so I have to take protein out of my regimen for a few weeks to keep my hair balanced it seems. That is my May regimen. 

Health wise, great! Drinking a veggie and fruit smoothing mix daily, exercise when I can. Not very easy to exercise because of my job, however, at work, I am on my feet and moving around all day, I intake a lot of water and my meals are small portions of carbs, fiber and proteins. And I drink a cup of tea in the middle of the day with no sugar added (I love tea). I drink twice as much tea on my day off.


----------



## Fotchygirl (May 2, 2017)

For the  first time ever I will be taking time off from work to pamper myself. I am going to a spa all alone, my friends have always done this and I have never understood it but this year I'm also doing it. I'll be having a facial, massage, manicure, pedicure etc... DH's plans are always announced on the day of my birthday so I'll see since this year it falls on a Friday.


----------



## Alma Petra (May 2, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oooo! Looking forward to it! Thanks, @Alma Petra.  Sleep well!



Here is a photo of the style that I wanted to show to you:







This was the take down of 4 super quick chunky bantu knots, one on each quadrant of my head. I had washed and applied my products the same way I described before to shorten the drying time as much as possible. Got a lot of root lift! And the hair is more stretched than the usual WnG. It was a one time thing. I never did the style again. But I was hoping that it can come in useful to you regarding your desire to have the hair frame your face more as an alternative to fully straightened hair.

The problem I face with my hair in general since it's texlaxed with damaged ends is that it is very frizz prone. Even my WnG frizzes very quickly and I'm always on the look out for more hold. But out styles frizz even more quickly for me, so I don't do them often. The smaller bantu knot outs are the only ones that can last a whole day and maximally 2 days. I was hoping to ask  you about the Style Setter, and whether it gives any extra hold or fights frizz in any significant way.


----------



## mayoo (May 6, 2017)

April 2017 update! 

Hey everyone! I've been away for a really long time. I'm sorry
my year abroad in Japan has been occupying me a lot

*Health:*
I've really been taking care of my health over the past few months. I've been going to the gym regularly and eating healthily. I'm also down 12lbs. 

*Hair:*
I haven't been very good with hair practises to be honest. I haven't stayed on my regimen consistently at all and I'm ready to get back on the straight and narrow. I've been thinking back to my old hair journey and how committed I was back then and feeling annoyed with myself to be honest. I really need to get back on track with deep conditioning because I haven't done so since like January :/
Finally, my favourite deep conditioner has come back onto the market (Aubrey Organics white camellia conditioner) so I've ordered it. 

*Plans for May 2017*

Hair products haven't changed much and will remain as the following:
22nd Century Woman shampoo bar 
Raw shea butter
Grapeseed OR olive oil
Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner (used as dc)

I will be washing 1x weekly and setting in a braid-out.  re-braiding every night 
I will probably be wearing my hair out 1-2x a week. 
I'll also come back 1x weekly  to update on how I'm doing.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 6, 2017)

Welp it's the weekend so I get to wear my hair out today! Woot Woot!

I'm finding that washing and setting my hair on Thursday or Friday makes for great weekend hair. I washed yesterday and set my hair in 4 braids and will wear a light and fluffy braidout today. 

I may rebraid it in 2 braids tonight  until wash day or just wear it up some way. I've been doing a French twist clipped up with a claw clip or my hair all pulled back with a silk scrunchie. I basically pull it back as if I'm making a ponytail, but don't loop it all the way through. My ends are exposed to the elements for both styles but I keep them extra lubed with oil and at least they are not rubbing against my clothes. No tension headaches for any of these styles either!


----------



## beauti (May 6, 2017)

*Don't really have much of an update. My plan for May? Fight to get at least an inch!  How do I plan on doing this?

•continue inversion method
•continue applying growth oil
•start doing scalp massages daily*
•*hide my ends
•greenhouse effect 3x a week

Let's grow! 


*


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 6, 2017)

Update:

I finally purchased the joico moisture recovery balm. When I used it as a DC I loved the way it controlled my curls and made them look.

So today I decided to use it as a leave in. At first I was going to try a wash and go using the prayer hands motion to apply product, but I decided to do finger coils. I'll probably pull them apart later today.

I like the way they came out for the most part.


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 6, 2017)

Okay I think I found my new go to low maintenance (protective?) style...

Finger coils that I turned into an updo. Was originally supposed to be a taken apart but I liked it as is.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 6, 2017)

@CheChe1881 
You're SLAYING those finger coils, lady!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (May 6, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Okay I think I found my new go to low maintenance (protective?) style...
> 
> Finger coils that I turned into an updo. Was originally supposed to be a taken apart but I liked it as is.
> View attachment 397857 View attachment 397859 View attachment 397861



 Loving the finger coils!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 7, 2017)

Gorgeous, @CheChe1881! I love it!


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 7, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @CheChe1881
> You're SLAYING those finger coils, lady!





NaturalShe94 said:


> Loving the finger coils!





YvetteWithJoy said:


> Gorgeous, @CheChe1881! I love it!



Thanks so much ladies... thanks to your help I found a product that's an amazing leave in for me (joico m.r. Balm) <3


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 8, 2017)

UPDATE:

Today marks one month since my first journey pic. 

And ummmmm.... I've gained 2 inches between April 8th and May 8th.

I'm still in shock. If I didn't have the pics I wouldn't have believed it. 

Routine: 
The only thing I do is put surge in my hair once or twice a day (missed around total 6 days).
I wear wigs and wet my hair a lot. 

Hair:
In first pic (April 8th) was in a flexi rod set.
In the update (May 8th) I just flexi rod the back section to measure. 
I wanted to keep it all consistent so I can have reliable results.

Anyways, here are the pics. Lemme know if I'm crazy or not lol


----------



## NaturalShe94 (May 8, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Today marks one month since my first journey pic.
> 
> ...



Oooo ma! GROWTH! Love it! Im patiently holding out for June lol!


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 8, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Oooo ma! GROWTH! Love it! Im patiently holding out for June lol!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (May 8, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


>



Don't go looking at me like that  
I am trying to be patient here!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 10, 2017)

I did an overnight prepoo with coconut oil, brahmi and amla. Now I'm wearing a bun until it's time to wash and dc.


----------



## Daina (May 11, 2017)

I am being so hair lazy these days...been in a wet bun for almost 2 weeks. I spray every day with water and every other day I use the CP oil mix on my scalp and drizzle on the bun. My hair is so soft and moisturized and my scalp feels good. I  will do something this weekend as I can tell hubby is at his bun limit. Hopefully going to weeks will not increase my shedding. I will probably rollerset for Mother's Day and leave it down for a few days.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 12, 2017)

I'm really loving the CurlyProverbz DIY oil. My scalp feels great. This is a revived old puff.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (May 12, 2017)

Going to cut one thing out of my regimen. The scalp massaging on Co-Wash day. 
I realize I spend about 2 hours on my hair all because of how tangled it gets right after doing my scalp massage... I co wash with no problem...  But, after cowashing, I oil my scalp then flip my head upside down and do the inversion method for 4 mins. I personally feel like this is hurting my length retention while it benefits growth...

So what I'm thinking I should do is: co-wash, moisturize, and just oil my scalp and seal.... No massaging.
I lose the most hair out of the entire week on Wednesdays after doing a scalp massage.


----------



## Nightingale (May 12, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Going to cut one thing out of my regimen. The scalp massaging on Co-Wash day.
> I realize I spend about 2 hours on my hair all because of how tangled it gets right after doing my scalp massage... I co wash with no problem...  But, after cowashing, I oil my scalp then flip my head upside down and do the inversion method for 4 mins. I personally feel like this is hurting my length retention while it benefits growth...
> 
> So what I'm thinking I should do is: co-wash, moisturize, and just oil my scalp and seal.... No massaging.
> I lose the most hair out of the entire week on Wednesdays after doing a scalp massage.



Scalp massages don't work for me either, I just get root tangles. When inverting, I skip that step and hope for the best.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 13, 2017)

Daina said:


> I am being so hair lazy these days...been in a wet bun for almost 2 weeks. I spray every day with water and every other day I use the CP oil mix on my scalp and drizzle on the bun. My hair is so soft and moisturized and my scalp feels good. I  will do something this weekend as I can tell hubby is at his bun limit. Hopefully going to weeks will not increase my shedding. I will probably rollerset for Mother's Day and leave it down for a few days.



I was supposed to take my hair down and wear it out last weekend. That didn't happen. LOL It's still in the same 4 braids since my last wash day a week and a half ago. I haven't neglected my hair though. I've been oiling my scalp, moisturizing and sealing every 2-3 days. It just feels so soft! 

You are totally right, it's super easy to get a little lazy but sometimes you need that.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 13, 2017)

I completed a Total Body Workout this morning (the boys are with their grandparents, so I'm getting a lot done for me today! ) The Total Body Workout included

weight lifting,
crunches, and
deep stretching.

I couldn't do all the reps and had to rest a bit, but I did 80% to 100% of the reps for all the exercises. I feel great. Now, I'm headed to the store to purchase some organic maple and brown steel cut oatmeal, to which I will add milk and bananas and raw honey and pecans and a special peanut butter and flaxseed. 

Hairwise, I haven't yet decided how I'll style my hair for Mother's Day. I think I want to do a chunky flat twist out OR a flexirod set. I'm not sure. Annnnnnnnd: I'm considering purchasing The Mane Choice DC because I refuse to repurchase my HG Shea Moisture hip masque . . . and because The Mane Choice DC contains biotin and carrot seed oil.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 13, 2017)

Regarding peace/calm:

You guys, I did it!

I went through every piece of clothing of mine in the house (I didn't go into the boxes in the garage), and did a HARD STREAMLINE. I was really strict and removed any- and every- thing that didn't give me immense joy OR that resulted in my owning too much of something. 

This stuff had accumulated over 20 years or so. It is GREAT! My closet and dresser drawers are so streamlined and clean and thus peace-giving. I love it. 


Also, I made two strategic purchases: The PERFECT pair of black pants (from Dress Barn, which I'd never visited before) and a pair of black flats from DSW (I don't wear flats but needed some for marching all around campus on graduation day).
Doing the two things above has really contributed to my sense of ease and peace. Getting dressed for the day, church, the night, exercising, etc. is very niiiiiice now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 13, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm really loving the CurlyProverbz DIY oil. My scalp feels great. This is a revived old puff.
> 
> View attachment 398363
> 
> View attachment 398359 View attachment 398361 View attachment 398365



Something new that I've put on my face has broken me out  little. I'm not sure what!


----------



## sunshine737 (May 14, 2017)

Update... 

I've been dealing with some health issues so for most of 2017 I have neglected my hair, because of that my hair has suffered 

I was going up to a month without washing my hair or even combing it. When I did wash it I was just shampooing and conditioning it with no deep condition or pre-poo. Which is all a no no with me. Being high porosity with fine hair stands my hair needs a coconut oil pre poo and frequent protein treatments.  

Thus I had to give it a good trim. I'm still at WSL. Planning on having a Deva Cut in September to shape it up. I think I'm about 3 inches to HL. I gave myself a henna treatment today and am back to taking care of myself as well as my hair again  

Hair is 95% dry in the pictures just a tad damp in the roots of the crown area.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 15, 2017)

@sunshine737  Your hair is lovely.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 15, 2017)

I got some new silk hair items from Pretty Anntoinets.


I claimed I was going to skip my annual purchase this year because I have a drawer full of unopened silk items 
Butttttttttt when I went to her website she had silk scrunchies and head bands and I was curious to test them out since these items were not there when I ordered last year. Well I purchased 10 silk scrunchies, 3 silk headbands and just had to toss in a silk pillowcase for good measure.



I really am impressed with the silk scrunchies. They work really well on long hair. As you can see, they extend the length of my hand.



I'm able to semi bun without the headache. Wrap around fully once and the 2nd go round, don't pull all the way through. Just tuck any loose hair around the scrunchie.
#Score


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 15, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I got some new silk hair items from Pretty Anntoinets.
> 
> 
> I claimed I was going to skip my annual purchase this year because I have a drawer full of unopened silk items
> ...



I may have just ordered a black scrunchie and a black New Jersey beanie.


----------



## sunshine737 (May 15, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @sunshine737  Your hair is lovely.



Thank You


----------



## NaturalShe94 (May 16, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I got some new silk hair items from Pretty Anntoinets.
> 
> 
> I claimed I was going to skip my annual purchase this year because I have a drawer full of unopened silk items
> ...



Whats this site? Love looking at new things to shop for...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 16, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I may have just ordered a black scrunchie and a black New Jersey beanie.



I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 16, 2017)

*Weight/Fitness*

I ran, jogged, and walked today. I hadn't done it in so long. I just needed to get started again! I wasn't able to do much, but once I am able to, my health and weight will be on a great path. 
I have gained back some of the weight I lost from the last Cabbage Soup Diet round I did. Part of my major weight-related goals is to NOT do this yo-yo thing and just become fit, slim, and toned in a stabilized manner, as a matter of my natural eating and exercise habits, and not because I'm doing something "special," depriving myself, etc. Accordingly, I'm considering just incorporating the Cabbage Soup Diet into my monthly eating plan and not making it a "special" thing.
*Hair*
I have been doing twist outs and sets and so forth because I felt that wash-and-go's were giving me SSKs. This morning I did a cowash-and-go with a new-to-me gel, and *I love it*! Here are the products/method I used:

*Sectioning: *I clipped up two sections for the hair in the back of my head, and then I divided the rest of my hair into four sections, using the Kimmaytube-recommended updo clips.
*Cowashing and de-webbing and elongating:* I kept my hair in sections and in the shower used the Shea Moisture high porosity masque (saved my hair, which was so shrunken and tangled!!!).
*Detangling leave-in and applying styler:* Removing each updo clip section by section, I in the shower applied the Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion, detangling with it and flashing the hair section under the water to drive the product in and through my hair. Before moving on to the next section, I applied The Mane Choice biotin gel liberally via the praying hands method. I made sure to fully elongate the gelled hair section and squeezed out excess water and product before moving onto the next section.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 16, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Whats this site? Love looking at new things to shop for...



http://www.prettyanntoinets.com

I must warn you...if you order once, you will be hooked. LOL If I could recommend anything to start with, it would be the silk pillowcase. I wouldn't recommend the bonnets...but I'm a bit biased because I don't wear or like bonnets anyway.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (May 17, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> http://www.prettyanntoinets.com
> 
> I must warn you...if you order once, you will be hooked. LOL If I could recommend anything to start with, it would be the silk pillowcase. I wouldn't recommend the bonnets...but I'm a bit biased because I don't wear or like bonnets anyway.



I am liking this site a lot! I have a satin pillowcase, but I believe I would benefit better with a silk one so I ordered the silk pillowcase set and a silk bonnet!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 17, 2017)

I'm on my last jar of my holy grail SM's hipo masque. 

I must begin the work of finding the replacement. I went looking at Etsy, and while there I purchased:

*From NaturelleGrow's Etsy store (black female -owned):*
Banana Coconut Pre-poo (she was kind enough to make a sample available ) *to see if it can replace the SM hipo masque*​Unrelated to the masque, *but toward replacing the face, lotion, and body Shea Moisture products in my rotation*:
*
From anjeupendo's Etsy store (black female -owned):*

Pure Luv Coconut Soap ("Vegan Soap. Homemade. Handcrafted. Hair and Body Soap. Beauty Bar. Hexane Free.")
This Rite Here!! Hair & Body Cream SAMPLE ("Naturally Scented Cream. Great for All Skin and Hair Types.")
WHAT!??! Under Eye Roll-On ("Organic Eye Serum. Handcrafted. Rare Ingredients.")
Brighter Days!! Organic Olive Oil and Organic Coconut Oil Soap Enhanced with Lemons
Power WOWww!! Non Sodium Bicarbonate Deodorant. ("Handcrafted.")
*From TheHealingPlaceFarm's Etsy store (not black-owned):*
Puffy Eye and Circle Erase Roller ("Natural; Aloe Vera; Lavender, Helichrysum Essential Oils; Caffeine Crystals; Carrot Seed Oil")​


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 17, 2017)

I woke around 4:30 AM and did my Total Body Workout today! #sexybysummer'17

Last night I banded my hair into 6 sections, and today I am on Day 2 of my first The Mane Choice wngo. I like it! It has a little lack of definition at the roots, due to how I did NOT carefully apply gel to the roots, but I like it. I created a media album of it, for future reference for myself.


----------



## Daina (May 18, 2017)

Traveling for work this week and I wanted to keep my hair needs to a minimum. I rollerset over Mother's Day weekend and to preserve at night I have been pin curling which has given me extra stretch as well! If I can get a good picture this morning before I head to my conference I'll post it. For my trip I brought with me QB Aethiopika butter, CP growth oil mix and grapeseed oil - that's it! At night I take a small swipe of the butter and a few drops of the growth oil (2 at most) for each pin curl section on the ends. I probably have about 15 - 20 pin curls around my entire head. In the morning I take down the pin curls with a small amount of grapeseed oil I rub into my hands. My hair has been coming out great and is very shiny! Every other night I massage the CP oil on my scalp.

I'm going to try to stretch this rollerset for 2 weeks as my scalp feels great and there is no push for me to cleanse. Next week though I will be back in a bun.


----------



## Daina (May 18, 2017)

Here are some pics, not great but hopefully the curls come through! Ignore my falling bra strap, I switched it to a racer-back style before leaving the hotel...Lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 18, 2017)

Daina said:


> Here are some pics, not great but hopefully the curls come through! Ignore my falling bra strap, I switched it to a racer-back style before leaving the hotel...Lol



So pretty Sis! @Daina


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 18, 2017)

Love it, @Daina! Nice dress, too.


----------



## Daina (May 18, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> So pretty Sis! @Daina



Thank you!


----------



## Daina (May 18, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Love it, @Daina! Nice dress, too.



Thank you! Found the dress in a thrift store for like $5 and I always get compliments on it!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 18, 2017)

Hey, all!   I hope everybody is well!

Three hair related thoughts/updates and one health/fitness related update:

Hair Thought/Update #1: More economical protein treating?

I finally tried the Colorful Neutral Protein Filler to see if it is fine as a protein treatment versus the expensive, typically-only-available-online-for-Dallasites Komaza Hair Protein Strengthener. It didn't leave my hair feeling coated with rubber like the Komaza does. I guess it strengthened my hair??? I couldn't really tell because I went directly into DCing and styling. I'll continue to try it for awhile. I loved the application (surprisingly!) and the smell (surprisingly!!!).​Hair Thought/Update #2: Upping my ends care

I realize I need to concentrate more on caring for my ends. I've been trying, but I feel like they are still getting a little more wear than they need to. To that end (pun intended ), I purchased some My Curl Squad rollers (30, black, husky size) to see if I can get my roller setting game on!  Also for the purpose of upping my ends care, I purchased a silk beanie (the one I mentioned earlier).​Hair Thought/Update #3: Stuff is on the waaaaay! 

I am on the lookout for a replacement my HG Shea Moisture hipo masque. Also, I am looking for a product that can help me reduce the number of steps in my wash day. I want a product that can detangle, cleanse, and condition all in one. Also, I love my HairFlair attachment for my hand-held dryer because it allows me to dry my curlformers and such underneath it, but the HairFlair with my particular dryer either turned the air too cold (when the dryer was on the cool setting) or extremely hot (when the dryer was on the warm setting).

So . . . I ordered a sample of the NaturalleGrow Banana Coconut Pre-poo, a sample of a slightly costly cleansing clay conditioner from a new-to-me Etsy seller, and a Sally's handheld dryer that was mentioned by an LHCF member (as working well with the HairFlair) and has great reviews. Excited!!!​Health/Fitness Thought/Update: I need to remember to drink red grapefruit juice as part of my weight control efforts! I keep forgetting!​


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 19, 2017)

I have confirmed that I have found a DC that leaves my hair hydrated and moisturized AFTER rinse-out. I tried DOZENS before finding it! I'm so elated and grateful!!! It's the Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water DC I've been trialling.

I am joining Abena's (YouTube Embrace Natural Beauty) yearlong hair growth study, so I want to hone in on products to use VERY CONSISTENTLY over the next year, starting June 1st.

I also need to stick with a consistent regimen if I want to know how to replicate the growth I get during the study. This means I need to get REAL honest about whether I can do overnight pre-pooing every wash, whether I'm REALLY going to be oil rinsing every time, etc.

Hmm.


----------



## lindseyerinc (May 19, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I have confirmed that I have found a DC that leaves my hair hydrated and moisturized AFTER rinse-out. I tried DOZENS before finding it! I'm so elated and grateful!!! It's the Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water DC I've been trialling.
> 
> I am joining Abena's (YouTube Embrace Natural Beauty) yearlong hair growth study, so I want to hone in on products to use VERY CONSISTENTLY over the next year, starting June 1st.
> 
> ...


How have I never heard of this youtuber? Off to stalk


----------



## GGsKin (May 19, 2017)

lindseyerinc said:


> How have I never heard of this youtuber? Off to stalk



She also has some great hair porn on her IG: embracenaturalbeauty_


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 19, 2017)

lindseyerinc said:


> How have I never heard of this youtuber? Off to stalk



She does periscopes also. She's the sweetest! I love her! (I'm talking like I've met her.  ) She's a licensed trichologist and advanced DevaChan stylist with her own salon in NY. She has grown her hair out via wash-and-go's.


----------



## Nightingale (May 19, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I have confirmed that I have found a DC that leaves my hair hydrated and moisturized AFTER rinse-out. I tried DOZENS before finding it! I'm so elated and grateful!!! It's the Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water DC I've been trialling.
> 
> I am joining Abena's (YouTube Embrace Natural Beauty) yearlong hair growth study, so I want to hone in on products to use VERY CONSISTENTLY over the next year, starting June 1st.
> 
> ...



I joined her study too. I'm very interested in what she will discover over the year of the study.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 19, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> I joined her study too. I'm very interested in what she will discover over the year of the study.



Yay! I'm so glad to know of a fellow LHCFer who is in the study!

Yes: I'm interested in that as well!

I'm hoping that a side effect of my being in the study will be that I am more consistent and deliberate. We'll see!


----------



## abioni (May 19, 2017)

Amazing progress. What is this surge product? Do you have a link to where to buy it? 



CheChe1881 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Today marks one month since my first journey pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## mayoo (May 20, 2017)

mayoo said:


> April 2017 update!
> 
> Hey everyone! I've been away for a really long time. I'm sorry
> my year abroad in Japan has been occupying me a lot
> ...



Retracting my statement on the Aubrey Organics White Camellia. They've changed the formula and it's HORRIBLE!! I knew it had changed but I didn't think it would make this much of a different. I'm sitting here with day 1 hair and it's DRY ya'll. Like really dry. 
I think the main culprit is probably the coconut oil. My hair hates protein in any form (which is why the conditioner used to work well for me). 
I'm now on the hunt for ANOTHER dc that's protein-free. In the meantime, I'm probably gonna be using honey and evoo. 
Being in Japan, I don't have access to a lot of products :/
If anyone has any recommendations of protein and coconut oil free extremely moisturising conditioner, let me know please!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 21, 2017)

mayoo said:


> Retracting my statement on the Aubrey Organics White Camellia. They've changed the formula and it's HORRIBLE!! I knew it had changed but I didn't think it would make this much of a different. I'm sitting here with day 1 hair and it's DRY ya'll. Like really dry.
> I think the main culprit is probably the coconut oil. My hair hates protein in any form (which is why the conditioner used to work well for me).
> I'm now on the hunt for ANOTHER dc that's protein-free. In the meantime, I'm probably gonna be using honey and evoo.
> Being in Japan, I don't have access to a lot of products :/
> If anyone has any recommendations of protein and coconut oil free extremely moisturising conditioner, let me know please!



@mayoo, I was looking at your product list in your signature, and it placed the 22nd Century Natural Woman Shampoo Bar in my mind.

I used it last night / this morning.   Why do I ever stop using it?!??  (Well, I think I know: I didn't want to be dependent on the brand/line, and so I started trialing other soaps and that allowed me to "forget" just how amazing the 22nd Century Natural Woman Shampoo Bar is. )

So . . . that shampoo bar is AH-MA-ZING. It provides the best wash experience I've ever had, and I honestly can't IMAGINE it being possible to have a better wash experience. (Well, if it came in the exact same sent as the Jakeala conditioner bar, that would take it over the top! Woo!) Anyway: It lathers fast. It elongates the hair and leaves it stretched, and so shed hairs just SLIIIIIIIIIIIIDE out. (I remove way more shed hairs when I use it than with ANY OTHER CLEANSER I've tried.) Its suds are pretty slippery, so I easily continue detangling with it once it's in and as I'm working it through my strands to cleanse them. As if all of that weren't enough, after rinse-out my hair feels SUPER HEALTHY and VERY HYDRATED.

Though it will cleanse the scalp, to more easily/thoroughly get to my scalp, I now use the Cantu ACV rinse. This duo is a winner!!! Once a month I will chelate. Otherwise, I have my go-to cleansers ID'd!

Thought: She's the only one who makes this bar!!!  What if she stops making them, for whatever reason? At this moment, I feel compelled to order 10 of these puppies!  I think you had mentioned that at a thread about the line.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 21, 2017)

For Mother's Day I wanted to look all cute so I stupidly had someone glue a lace front on my head. Why is it still on my head today? I want this mess off! But it's a cute wig tho. Lol


----------



## beauti (May 21, 2017)

*@pre_medicalrulz very pretty! which wig is that?*


----------



## beauti (May 21, 2017)

*I've been focusing more on fitness than anything else to be honest. I managed to get back to pre-baby weight and now my waist is small enough to look good in crop tops!  I told my husband if I lose 10 more pounds I will be naked all summer

As for my hair, I haven't done much but I did a quick wash and go the other day and it turned out pretty good. I haven't decided if I'm gonna wash and go most of the summer or protective style with wigs and braids.
 
 *


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 21, 2017)

@beauti, yay!  I'm feeling so happy with you! Man! Great achievement and follow through! It's inspiring!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 21, 2017)

Today's wash-and-go featuring AVJ, DIY CurlyProverbz hair growth oil, KCKT, and KCCC.

(photo enlarges upon click)


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 21, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@pre_medicalrulz very pretty! which wig is that?*



Thanks! Bobby Boss Premium Lacefront - Yara


----------



## beauti (May 21, 2017)

@*YvetteWithJoy thank you sis! 
It sure isn't easy but the results are well worth it. The pounds were melting off once I stuck to eating right and working out was just the icing on the cake.*


----------



## mayoo (May 21, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @mayoo, I was looking at your product list in your signature, and it placed the 22nd Century Natural Woman Shampoo Bar in my mind.
> 
> I used it last night / this morning.   Why do I ever stop using it?!??  (Well, I think I know: I didn't want to be dependent on the brand/line, and so I started trialing other soaps and that allowed me to "forget" just how amazing the 22nd Century Natural Woman Shampoo Bar is. )
> 
> ...



RIGHT?! It's the best shampoo I've ever used!! All the other shampoo I have used before have failed to soothe my itchy scalp or even clean my hair properly! 
I was sitting down the other day and I realised that I haven't really seen any dandruff in months! I haven't been scratching my head that much either. I love her and her products. Only thing that hurts me is shipping prices  (I live in Japan at the moment, then I move back to England)

When I finish shampooing my hair, my hair feels soooo strong! I feel like it will never break again lol.
To be honest, I feel like I have the washing part of my regimen stapled for life. As soon as I get back to England, I'm gonna buy like 5 of the bars. 
ANother thing I love is that it laasts for sooooo long. The half bar I got before lasted me for about 15 washes. That has NEVER happened before with ANY shampoo I've used.


----------



## mayoo (May 21, 2017)

Hair update:
I used the Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner to dc overnight and my hair is drrryyyyy. Like soooo dry but I have to wait about 3 more days before I can dc it again. (I'm trying to leave my hair alone)
I ran out of my 22nd Century Deep Conditioner so I'm gonna use a DIY one instead.
I'll probably end up doing a honey and olive oil dc mixed in with the AUWC as a binder. I hope it goes well. I'll come back to update you guys on it 
I'm thinking I may mix some shea butter in there too 

Also, I think I'm going to start posting more pictures so that I can really keep an eye on my progress.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 22, 2017)

I just thought I'd share. I'm working on reaching for these types of snacks/foods anytime I think I need potato chips and/or a burger.  I saw this on Pinterest.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 22, 2017)

Here is my style for the next few days:

I deep treated then did a herbal tea rinse Saturday evening. Put it in a banded bun using for 4 sections.





 I took the last section down and wore it out yesterday but bunned it back up when I got home from an outing.



My morning sickness is back and is in full effect so I've been trying super hard to stay off my feet and keep my wash days/styling easy and down to a minimum. While in the shower, I use the water pressure to maneuver my hair in 2 ponytails...twist them both while detangling under the water, Bantu knot the twisted ponytails then air dry with no product. It's usually fully dry in 2-3 hours. I then moisturize & style in something really simple and easy to maintain.


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 22, 2017)

Sooooo.

I've kinda given up on my hair. I'm beyond frustrated at this point.
My hair will not stop splitting at the ends, SSKs are rampant and I can't keep my hair moisturized to save my life. I've tried all different methods.

Internally: Drank more water, ate more fruits and veggies.
Externally: protein treatments, moisturizing treatments, baggy method, protective styles, wearing a bonnet, trimming ends, moisturizing lotions/leave in, bunning, not wearing hair out, wigs, etc.

Of course I don't do everything at one. But after trying all of that, I still get split ends and SSKs.

I had to cut off almost 2 inches today. My ends are disgusting. IDK what to do. Maybe I'm not meant to have long hair *shrug*

Cut hair:


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 23, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Sooooo.
> 
> I've kinda given up on my hair. I'm beyond frustrated at this point.
> My hair will not stop splitting at the ends, SSKs are rampant and I can't keep my hair moisturized to save my life. I've tried all different methods.
> ...




Please don't give up on your length goals!  It's beautiful in the pic!

Keep your hair stretched and lubbed up.  Especially, the last four inches.

I keep my hair stretched via roller set or braid out.  This prevents my ends from lovin' on each other and getting tangled.  I'm all about prevention.  Un stretched Afro-textured hair is asking for fairy knots and splits.

How often to you wear your hair up vs. resting on your clothes etc.?  Also, how gentle are you with your hair while detangling?

I'm confident that small tweaks will increase your retention,


----------



## CheChe1881 (May 23, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Please don't give up on your length goals!  It's beautiful in the pic!
> 
> Keep your hair stretched and lubbed up.  Especially, the last four inches.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your words of encouragement 

I think you're onto something. Today was my first time doing a rollerset. I like it and maybe it's what I need to do regularly to get my hair thriving.

I wear my hair up a lot, and down every so often. (Not much at all)
I'm fairly gentle with detangling, though I'm sure I could be better.
Braid outs cause just as much knots (a lot actually) for me.

 But as you mentioned, I'm going to try regular roller sets and see if that makes a difference.

What does lubbed up mean? Is that oil or leave in?


----------



## beauti (May 23, 2017)

*@pre_medicalrulz I bought that wig in this color. Hopefully I will look nice in it so it can be my summer wig.




*


----------



## beauti (May 23, 2017)

*@CheChe1881 this is just a tiny set back. You'll get right back on track if you tweak your routine a little bit to cater to your ends more. 

 We still have a little over half a year left and all of next year for this challenge.*


----------



## beauti (May 23, 2017)

*Thanks to @pre_medicalrulz I have my summer wig!  The color is gorgeous. I just did cornrows going straight back underneath it.

 
 *


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 23, 2017)

@CheChe1881
"Lubed up" means well M&S hair via the method of your choice.  I prefer LCOB.  If your ends are well lubed they're less likely to start lovin' on each other.  In addition, they'll be nice in pliable.

I like Mizani H2O Nighttime Intense when my hair is roller set.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 24, 2017)

@CheChe1881 I learned about keeping the hair lubed up which is short for lubricated from @MileHighDiva as well. It's a wonderful concept to minimize splits and ssk's. Double that with keeping the ends stretched and BAM you got my formula for length retention. 

The key to "lubed" up is finding the right balance. You don't want to heavily coat the hair so much that it becomes stuck together. Pulling strands apart is almost like pulling velcro at that point. If you can hear your hair when you manipulate it, that's a sign of hair too coated or not coated enough. I find that having hair coated just enough with something airy and light or whipped is best so that when it's manipulated... the strands just kinda glide between each other. 

The key is to minimize friction when trying to minimize splits and knots. Lubrication helps that...not super heavy weighed down hair that is stuck in one position. That to me is like locking the hair in place with gel. Well at least for my hair strands.

Just hang in there Sis!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Today's wash-and-go featuring AVJ, DIY CurlyProverbz hair growth oil, KCKT, and KCCC.
> 
> (photo enlarges upon click)
> View attachment 399347


I could just eat you up! Cutie Pie!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 24, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Thanks to @pre_medicalrulz I have my summer wig!  The color is gorgeous. I just did cornrows going straight back underneath it.
> 
> View attachment 399559
> View attachment 399561 *


This looks really good! Back to lurking....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 24, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@pre_medicalrulz I bought that wig in this color. Hopefully I will look nice in it so it can be my summer wig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! That's very pretty! Where did you order it? I usually just go to Beauty Elegant around the block and they don't have all these colors!! Grrrr! But I like this one and would like to order this color too! LOL


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 24, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Thanks to @pre_medicalrulz I have my summer wig!  The color is gorgeous. I just did cornrows going straight back underneath it.
> 
> View attachment 399559
> View attachment 399561 *



[email protected] girl that was quick! And it's laaaaaaid! I love it!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 24, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I could just eat you up! Cutie Pie!



*blush*

You're so kind and encouraging. Thank you!


----------



## beauti (May 24, 2017)

*@pre_medicalrulz I got it from houseofbeautyworld.com and they have a 20% off code. I was hesitant bc it was cheaper elsewhere but the other websites had ridiculous shipping. It took one day to get to me! Go git'chu a summa color guurl *


----------



## NaturalShe94 (May 24, 2017)

CheChe1881 said:


> Sooooo.
> 
> I've kinda given up on my hair. I'm beyond frustrated at this point.
> My hair will not stop splitting at the ends, SSKs are rampant and I can't keep my hair moisturized to save my life. I've tried all different methods.
> ...



Awwww, I know the feeling. Part of the reason I chopped off my hair in November... Got soooo sick of split ends appearing out of no where... 
Don't give up though!  
It took me a while to figure out what my hair does/does not like... You'll get it very soon....
I realize I get SSKs the longer my hair gets.... As far as moisture goes.... Hmmm, what products are you using???
Btw, your hair looks sooo purrrdyyyyy


----------



## NaturalShe94 (May 24, 2017)

Sooooooo I just had to take a moment for this bun this morning lol!
I haven't done any official length checks on my hair or anything, but, I've been bunning it for a solid, 2 months, give or take a week.... And my buns are starting to stick out more, getting bigger, looking rounder, and it's not a struggle anymore to actually get the plait rolled into a bun anymore (like I literally will have a serious tug at my nape to get the right bun because the plait is too short to roll all the way around). So I assume I've got some growth going on


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 25, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@pre_medicalrulz I got it from houseofbeautyworld.com and they have a 20% off code. I was hesitant bc it was cheaper elsewhere but the other websites had ridiculous shipping. It took one day to get to me! Go git'chu a summa color guurl *



One day?! Oh yes! On my way! Thanks!


----------



## beauti (May 25, 2017)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> One day?! Oh yes! On my way! Thanks!


*Keep in mind they're in Philly and I'm in Jersey. I think that factored in how quickly I received it *


----------



## Daina (May 25, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Sooooooo I just had to take a moment for this bun this morning lol!
> I haven't done any official length checks on my hair or anything, but, I've been bunning it for a solid, 2 months, give or take a week.... And my buns are starting to stick out more, getting bigger, looking rounder, and it's not a struggle anymore to actually get the plait rolled into a bun anymore (like I literally will have a serious tug at my nape to get the right bun because the plait is too short to roll all the way around). So I assume I've got some growth going on
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair is so pretty and shiny!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (May 25, 2017)

Daina said:


> Your hair is so pretty and shiny!



 Thank you!


----------



## morgandenae (May 25, 2017)

I would love to join. I'm finally ready to focus on growing out my hair again now that I've got a few kinks worked out (literally). I love that this challenge has a holistic approach.

During my time in hair blues I learned so many things about my hair likes which has helped me get my breakage to a respectable low. They always tell you to find what YOUR hair likes but I was too busy finding what my hair type is "suppose" to like.

*1)* I get my physical at the end of every year. Last year I asked for full blood work and everything was within normal limits. Will ask for another this year.

*2) *Recently quit my stressful job due to moving for school (with two week notice ofcourse) #responsible #whatstress

*3)* I'm so ready to improve my diet and start back working out now that I have the time!

*Current length*: My last flat iron was in December and I was BSL. Don't plan on flat ironing again until August and I'm just hoping for MBL.

*Regimen:*

Alternate moisture and protein washes. Edit: 2:1 ratio moisture: protein

On protein weeks:

Prepoo with a scalp exfoliant on scalp and Etae Caramel Treatment on length no heat
Shampoo with diluted shampoo, water, and ACV solution
Herbal rinse (NEW, trialing)
Deep condition with mild protein deep conditioner diluted with AVJ, a cap full of Colorful Neutral Protein Filler, and oil mix (coconut, avocado, grapeseed, and olive).
*Hard protein every 6-8 weeks. Following up with moisture conditioner.
Detangle with DC on hair with paddle brush. Sit under the dryer and/0r leave on overnight.
Style in wash n go using a leave in, conditioner, and gel with extra product and lubed up ends (usually butter but trialing beeswax)
On moisture weeks:

Prepoo with a scalp exfoliant on scalp and oil mix on length with heat
Cowash
Tea rinse or herbal rinse
Deep condition with moisture protein diluted with AVJ, Ayurvedic powders, and oil mix
Detangle with DC on hair with paddle brush. Sit under the dryer and/or leave on overnight.
Style in wash n go using leave in, conditioner, and gel with extra product and lubed up end (usually butter but trialing beeswax)
Every morning I sprits my hair with a diluted leave in mixed with Glycerin, and my oil mix (trialing honey), add X-cel to the roots with an applicator bottle, and spread through scalp with an afro pick.

In the evenings I sprits with my mix again, add my version of Curly Proverbs hair growth oil to my scalp and ends, and spread through scalp with an afro pick.

I plan to drink at least 2L of water a day and work out 30 minutes 4 days a week alternating cardio and strength. Once I get some decent recipes together I also plan to try a vegetarian diet again.

*Exact goal length:* TBL but I'll more than gladly take Hip by December '18

*Plans to help you achieve your goal*: Staying consistent with my regimen.

*List any vitamins/supplements you are taking*:

One A Day
Hair, Skin, and Nails
Vitamin D
Fish Oil
Garlic
Probiotics
*Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:* Keep em' glistening!


----------



## morgandenae (May 26, 2017)

My hair feels amazing after my moisture wash day routine today and since I'm using so much protein on a daily basis (X-cel & Henna) I'm going to up my moisture washes to 2:1 and see how that goes.

Ordered a bunch of new herbs for my herbal rinse and leave-ins. 1lb of each (Thyme, Basil, Rosehip, Hibiscus, Horsetail, & Burdock Root). I plan to get major bang for my buck out of these by first brewing into a rinse, taking the excess herb and infusing into my Curly Proverbs oil, and then taking the excess sediment of the oil and continue to add to my DCs.

I also realize I've been using Flax Seeds instead of Fenugreek Seeds in the oil . So I ordered 2lb of Fenugreek Seeds but will continue to use the Flax Seeds as well.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 27, 2017)

@morgandenae Welcome to the challenge pretty Lady. Your avatar picture could seriously be on the cover of a magazine. My goodness you are beautiful!

I've been playing around in the herbal world too. I credit herbs and African black soap for healing some scalp irritation I was having. I ended up falling in love and replacing all my staple products with handmade herbal versions of everything. Let me know how you like the thyme and basil...haven't dipped in those yet.


----------



## morgandenae (May 27, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @morgandenae Welcome to the challenge pretty Lady. Your avatar picture could seriously be on the cover of a magazine. My goodness you are beautiful!
> 
> I've been playing around in the herbal world too. I credit herbs and African black soap for healing some scalp irritation I was having. I ended up falling in love and replacing all my staple products with handmade herbal versions of everything. Let me know how you like the thyme and basil...haven't dipped in those yet.



Awww yay I wish I could triple like! You are sooooo sweet, thank you! 

I just recently started dabbling in the ayurvedic world and my lord my hair game will never be the same. I'm excited to enter the herbal world as well, I have a feeling ill be like you and replacing a few or everything . The recipes I've seen from you have been yum . I'll stay updated and continue to stalk your goodies for ideas


----------



## NaturalShe94 (May 28, 2017)

I waterwashed last night and let my hair dry in the microfiber towel then let it air dry the rest....
Drying with the microfiber towel is sooooo much better than a regular towel. My hair usually dries untamable and frizz central with a regular towel. But with this MFiber hair towel I bought, it absorbs the water faster and surprisingly leaves my hair a little defined and soft.... I love that dang towel lol. Im never in a rush to hurry up and start putting products in right after wetting my hair for any reason. Ill walk around the house with the towel in my head, take it down and respray when Im ready.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 28, 2017)

A gel I used dried out my hair, so I reset my hair this morning.

Cowash: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition, rinsed out
Leave in: DevaCurl Decadence, left in
Gel: Kinky Curly Curling Custard

I like it.


----------



## Alma Petra (May 28, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> I waterwashed last night and let my hair dry in the microfiber towel then let it air dry the rest....
> Drying with the microfiber towel is sooooo much better than a regular towel. My hair usually dries untamable and frizz central with a regular towel. But with this MFiber hair towel I bought, it absorbs the water faster and surprisingly leaves my hair a little defined and soft.... I love that dang towel lol. Im never in a rush to hurry up and start putting products in right after wetting my hair for any reason. Ill walk around the house with the towel in my head, take it down and respray when Im ready.
> 
> View attachment 400087
> ...



Cute smile


----------



## Alma Petra (May 28, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> A gel I used dried out my hair, so I reset my hair this morning.
> 
> Cowash: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition, rinsed out
> Leave in: DevaCurl Decadence, left in
> ...



Looks nice! I wonder why the decadence doesn't give you white flakes with the KCCC!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 28, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Looks nice! I wonder why the decadence doesn't give you white flakes with the KCCC!!!



I apply the Decadence in the shower, section by section. I work it into the section, then flash the section under the shower water. After I do that to all sections, outside of the shower, I liberally apply the KCCC. If you watch Youtube's Naptural85 do her wash and go, you'll see how I do the flash-under-the-water thing. By the time I begin applying KCCC, no product is sitting on top of my strands. I think that might be the reason I don't get flakes with it.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 29, 2017)

Still cowashing and burning. Nothing new


----------



## Jade Feria (May 29, 2017)

*Hi Ladies, still maintaining my regular routine. I've been working out 3-5 days per week and eating a high protein & greens diet. Using my homemade hair growth oil.*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 30, 2017)

I really no longer have to deep condition. My hair remains soft yet strengthened and unusually moisturized at all times. I am amazed really. I still plan on doing special treatments here and there like henna/indigo or my DIY protein treatment (as needed). 

Wash days are as simple and as long as it takes me to shower so of course I'm washing more often now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 30, 2017)

After cardio this morning, I sat in the backyard, took in the elements, and sang to worship music. Good for the spirit!

Today I commenced taking a food grade multivitamin for women 40+. I'm doing the pill-box-always-in-my-purse thing to facilitate consistency. 



(each photo enlarges upon click)

Hair is still a gelled ponytail. Baggying my ends overnight has my ends feeling . . . different! It's good!

At the moment, I'm having veggie cravings, so I'm mainly eating veggies and fruit and nuts and low fat string cheese and yogurt all day.

Lastly, my version of the DivasCanCook banana pudding was a hit with the family for Memorial Day yesterday. Love that site!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (May 30, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I really no longer have to deep condition. My hair remains soft yet strengthened and unusually moisturized at all times. I am amazed really. I still plan on doing special treatments here and there like henna/indigo or my DIY protein treatment (as needed).
> 
> Wash days are as simple and as long as it takes me to shower so of course I'm washing more often now.



I've been thinking about this... Well the DC part... I skipped DC last week and my hair remained moisturized the rest of the week, I washed and conditioned Sunday and I didn't feel the need to DC, but, I did anyway just because it's apart of my regimen.... I will be making this change in my regimen to DC twice a month now vs 4 times a month.... The health of my hair has improved tremendously in strength and moisture so I do believe that I can now cut out a few steps on wash days. I've already cut out pre-pooing every wash day. I only prepoo with a hot oil treatment once a month now....


----------



## Daina (May 30, 2017)

Thinking about installing some twists for 2 weeks on next wash day. Just want something where I don't have to be bothered for a minute. Need to touch-up some grays this week as well.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 31, 2017)

Smile and decide that today will be great.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 1, 2017)

These days I always airdry in 2 twisted Bantu knots and when I do, my hairline and top area of my hair almost go straight. It loses all of its texture and shine. I've been wearing my hair in a twisted bun and while the back always looks nice and shiny, the front is always straight and dull once dry.

Yesterday I made some flax seed gel. It was the weirdest thing I've made to date. But it left my hair shiny and slick and is holding my hair down like no other while also leaving it moisturized unlike gels I've used in the past.

Top of my hair before:


After:


Now the top matches the back! LOL (the bun picture is old but that's what the bun/back of my head looks like normally)


I only made 3 ounces of gel and used half on this style. I'll use the other half on Sunday when I wash again.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 1, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> These days I always airdry in 2 twisted Bantu knots and when I do, my hairline and top area of my hair almost go straight. It loses all of its texture and shine. I've been wearing my hair in a twisted bun and while the back always looks nice and shiny, the front is always straight and dull once dry.
> 
> Yesterday I made some flax seed gel. It was the weirdest thing I've made to date. But it left my hair shiny and slick and is holding my hair down like no other while also leaving it moisturized unlike gels I've used in the past.
> 
> ...





Niiiiiice. 

How do you make this gel?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Niiiiiice.
> 
> How do you make this gel?



I boiled 2 tablespoons of flaxseeds in one cup of water for around 5 minutes. You do need to kind of stay and watch it because the flax seeds tend to stick to the bottom of the pan. So you wanna give it a stir every now and again.
Let cool and strain. That was the weird part. (The texture is slimy and just weird to me) I strained it through an old dress sock.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 1, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I boiled 2 tablespoons of flaxseeds in one cup of water for around 5 minutes. You do need to kind of stay and watch it because the flax seeds tend to stick to the bottom of the pan. So you wanna give it a stir every now and again.
> Let cool and strain. That was the weird part. (The texture is slimy and just weird to me) I strained it through an old dress sock.



TFS! 

Does it matter if the flaxseeds are milled or whole? I eat milled flaxseed and could definitely boil a couple of spoonfuls. 

* This site is going to send me down a DIY rabbit whole if this gel is hittin'! LOL! *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> TFS!
> 
> Does it matter if the flaxseeds are milled or whole? I eat milled flaxseed and could definitely boil a couple of spoonfuls.
> 
> * This site is going to send me down a DIY rabbit whole if this gel is hittin'! LOL! *



I was watching a tutorial Naptural85 did and she suggested to only use whole flaxseeds. Mine cost around $3 at my local grocery store so you won't be losing much if you buy the whole ones. LOL


----------



## Daina (Jun 2, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> These days I always airdry in 2 twisted Bantu knots and when I do, my hairline and top area of my hair almost go straight. It loses all of its texture and shine. I've been wearing my hair in a twisted bun and while the back always looks nice and shiny, the front is always straight and dull once dry.
> 
> Yesterday I made some flax seed gel. It was the weirdest thing I've made to date. But it left my hair shiny and slick and is holding my hair down like no other while also leaving it moisturized unlike gels I've used in the past.
> 
> ...



@lulu97, the front of my hair does the exact same.  It is definitely the dryer more coarse area of my head and the curl pattern in the front is tighter and more coily than the back.  Flaxseed gel whether you buy it or make it just reminds me of snot!


----------



## Colocha (Jun 2, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> These days I always airdry in 2 twisted Bantu knots and when I do, my hairline and top area of my hair almost go straight. It loses all of its texture and shine. I've been wearing my hair in a twisted bun and while the back always looks nice and shiny, the front is always straight and dull once dry.
> 
> Yesterday I made some flax seed gel. It was the weirdest thing I've made to date. But it left my hair shiny and slick and is holding my hair down like no other while also leaving it moisturized unlike gels I've used in the past.



Have you noticed any build up from it? I switched to wearing a twisted bun but Eco Styler left some gunk in my hair so I'm looking for a better gel.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 2, 2017)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, the front of my hair does the exact same.  It is definitely the dryer more coarse area of my head and the curl pattern in the front is tighter and more coily than the back.  *Flaxseed gel whether you buy it or make it just reminds me of snot*!



I know right! I'mma see if I can find a bottle with a pump so I won't have to touch it as much. It feels gross but it's doing my hair right! 



Colocha said:


> Have you noticed any build up from it? I switched to wearing a twisted bun but Eco Styler left some gunk in my hair so I'm looking for a better gel.



I have a small patch at my middle part of build up but I can just get a wet washcloth and blot it out.

 

I think I just applied too much to that area...plus I applied it to dry hair. Naptural85 pointed out the build up can come from not working it in well. I just kinda slapped it on LOL

This is day 3 with it. It is started to frizz a bit but I don't sleep with a scarf (just on a silk pillowcase) so I'm guessing that's causing a little frizz. Other than that, I absolutely love it.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 2, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Have you noticed any build up from it? I switched to wearing a twisted bun but Eco Styler left some gunk in my hair so I'm looking for a better gel.



I use flaxseed gel (made by mum) on my brother's 4a hair for comb coils and for him, it leaves no build up but great shine and hold.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm even more amazed at the flax seed gel on wet hair. I've never been one for defining my natural curls but dang this stuff is a great definer and locks everything in place. I only applied it to the top of my hair and braided the rest in a few braids to bun with. I'm curious to see how long the results last, so I'mma try not to bother my hair much until next weekend.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 4, 2017)

Pictures I meant to add ^^^^^^
Editing is a pain from my mobile.

Wet:


 

After it dried an hour later:


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 4, 2017)

Lulu97 you have a forehead like my sister lol! Edges and everything! 

I'm in a better mood lately.

Y'all...let me tell you how  I know for sure I CANNOT be without my meds! I tried cutting corners last week bc of financial issues and tried to go without or lower the dosages or stretch out my meds.... NO. NO MA'AM:smh: 

I had been blasting off on everybody in sight almost all around town. And it just felt like my anger and irritability was just out of my control...I've been medicated for 2 years straight and never felt like that...only on the instances where I happened to run out of meds. It's so scary. #BipolarLife 

Anyway I'm fully medicated again and I'm starting to return to "normal". I also managed to get an HSN vitamin in CVS, the Nature's Bounty Gummies I was on before...I really like them and they actually work for me. I usually go by how fast my nails grow to tell if it's a good HSN and they grew stupid fast with this.

I need to do a photographic length check. I keep doing spontaneous ones and I personally know that I am back at Whip Length as planned. I am now claiming Hip Length for the end of the year, as I am actually  scrrrrrraping Hip Length  

Is anybody here shooting for Classic length? I've been thinking about it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 4, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> *Lulu97 you have a forehead like my sister lol! Edges and everything! *
> 
> I'm in a better mood lately.
> 
> ...



Well just think of me as part of the family then! LOL


My goal when starting this challenge was to reach classic length. But at this point, I really no longer have an "overall length" goal. However I do have goal lengths of certain styles. For example, braidouts are probably my most worn style. I have set mini goals to get that style to my waist, hips and then tailbone. First on stretched roller set hair and then on just "braided after washing" hair. That should keep my hair journey interesting for the next few years....cause I lose interest in it once I reach my goals so I have to continue setting new ones. LOL


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 4, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Well just think of me as part of the family then! LOL
> 
> 
> My goal when starting this challenge was to reach classic length. But at this point, I really no longer have an "overall length" goal. However I do have goal lengths of certain styles. For example, braidouts are probably my most worn style. I have set mini goals to get that style to my waist, hips and then tailbone. First on stretched roller set hair and then on just "braided after washing" hair. That should keep my hair journey interesting for the next few years....cause I lose interest in it once I reach my goals so I have to continue setting new ones. LOL



We'll alright then Sis! LOL!

Yeah I get you! I want a length that is long enough so when my hair is stretched out my braid sits between WL or TBL and I feel I would have to be classic length for that. The last time I checked my braid tassel sits at just below bsl. But that was back in October when I trimmed my hair.


----------



## beauti (Jun 4, 2017)

*I haven't detangled with a comb in a month. I have no need to. Finger detangling in the shower has been wonderful.*


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 4, 2017)

Whip or Hip? I'm ecstatic right now...I thought it would be shorter! :reddancer:


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 5, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> Whip or Hip? I'm ecstatic right now...I thought it would be shorter! :reddancer:



I can't view the pic from my mobile for some odd reason.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 5, 2017)

Characters


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 5, 2017)

@lulu97 I reposted it


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 5, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> @lulu97 I reposted it



It was probably just my dumb phone. I can view it from my laptop though. Looking good Sis! Yeah I think you are right around the hip area.

Have you colored your hair or is that just conditioner in it?


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jun 5, 2017)

Length update. Think I can claim MBL now vs BSL 
Grew about 2 inches since I started the challenge.  Very excited about the progress so far. (I know you cant see my bra strap that well in the April pic, but, My hair was right at the tippy top of the bra strap). Im excited to see growth lol!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 6, 2017)

By virtue of participating in Abena Palmore's hair growth study, I am paying more attention to my health and exercise, my supplement and vitamin intake, fidelity to my hair regimen, and careful handling of my hair. Regardless of whether anything over the next year accelerates my hair growth, participating is having a positive affect.

I documented my initial length check here: https://myhairgrowthstudyexperience...-diary-entry-2017-06-01-initial-length-check/


----------



## beauti (Jun 6, 2017)

*Once again, thanks to YouTube, I'm itching to try one of these Fulani inspired styles. 





*


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 6, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> It was probably just my dumb phone. I can view it from my laptop though. Looking good Sis! Yeah I think you are right around the hip area.
> 
> Have you colored your hair or is that just conditioner in it?



ETA: Thanks! It's just conditioner.  That's my natural hair color, I'm scared to color or put anything it like that lol


----------



## Colocha (Jun 7, 2017)

I made the flaxseed gel and everything was going great up to straining. It was a nightmare.

Eventually I gave up and now I have a small amount but most of it is white and looks like froth. I dont know if that's normal so I just stuck the jar in the fridge.


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 7, 2017)

Did a moisture wash on Thursday and attempted my first flat twist out. My hair didn't fully dry (of course ) and my flax seed gel was a flaky hot mess (never again ) but the style seems promising. It looked like an elongated wash n go and I'm here for it.

Since it was a hot mess by day 3 I did a protein wash yesterday. I was due for a strong so used Aphogee Two Step. I usually despise this day due to the dry mangled tangled mess I have to deal with with each step but the process was soooo pleasant. I attribute this to adding an ounce of my oil mix to my diluted shampoo. My hair was clean but moisturized. Why haven't I thought of this before!

Still loving the tingle of my Curly Proverbs Oil


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 8, 2017)

Health
Yesterday DS#1 and I did weights. LOL! His form! Oh, well. He'll get better. The day before we jumped rope for our cardio, and he improved before my eyes. He wants to swim next time for cardio. Public pools. Mmm.

I am on week 2 of the New Chapter Woman II vitamin. Taking 3 in one dose hasn't been bad at all.

Eating: It's been SUPER healthy. I did have a snacking fail: Chocolate Oreos with coconut filling. Worth the taste. ​
Hair
I'm all the way together for participating consistently in Abena's hair growth study. Blog is basically set up. 

I recently did a Soultanicals Sprung Coil Boosting Gelly wash-and-go. My hair feels GREAT in this gel. My wng steps and photos are here: https://myhairgrowthstudyexperience...ry-entry-2017-06-07-soultanicals-wash-and-go/

Detangling dreams: I detangled my whole head in 35 minutes using J.R. Liggetts shampoo bar. Unbelievable! My review is here: https://myhairgrowthstudyexperience...f-j-r-liggetts-coconut-argan-oil-shampoo-bar/

Lastly: I have hard water!!! VERY hard, they reported.I'm going to look into a shower filter from Home Depot. So glad I got the HairPrint Chelating Shampoo.​


----------



## Colocha (Jun 8, 2017)

Colocha said:


> I made the flaxseed gel and everything was going great up to straining. It was a nightmare.
> 
> Eventually I gave up and now I have a small amount but most of it is white and looks like froth. I dont know if that's normal so I just stuck the jar in the fridge.


Update: I used it anyway and my hair is Laid. 10/10


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Health
> Yesterday DS#1 and I did weights. LOL! His form! Oh, well. He'll get better. The day before we jumped rope for our cardio, and he improved before my eyes. He wants to swim next time for cardio. Public pools. Mmm.
> 
> I am on week 2 of the New Chapter Woman II vitamin. Taking 3 in one dose hasn't been bad at all.
> ...



Great job on healthy eating!!! My pregnancy cravings won't let me be great. I debated for almost 20 minutes today between eating a fruit bowl or Airheads candy. The airheads won the battle. 
I'mma do better!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 8, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Great job on healthy eating!!! My pregnancy cravings won't let me be great. I debated for almost 20 minutes today between eating a fruit bowl or Airheads candy. The airheads won the battle.
> I'mma do better!





We understand, sis. You look great, btw.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 9, 2017)

Did a very light dusting today. I had very few ssk's...like hardly any. Keeping my ends lubricated and stretched at all times feels like it's really starting to pay off.


----------



## beauti (Jun 9, 2017)

*So.... I went ahead and did the easiest style, the Alicia Keys one. I will attempt the others before the end of the summer.

 

*


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jun 9, 2017)

beauti said:


> *So.... I went ahead and did the easiest style, the Alicia Keys one. I will attempt the others before the end of the summer.
> 
> View attachment 401393
> *



Oooo purdiiiii!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 10, 2017)

beauti said:


> *So.... I went ahead and did the easiest style, the Alicia Keys one. I will attempt the others before the end of the summer.
> 
> View attachment 401393
> *



Beautiful!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 10, 2017)

I straightened and trimmed last week. It doesn't look like I gained any length, but my hemline is definitely fuller, which was my goal. Not sure if I will keep growing or maintain at this length.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 10, 2017)

*Hair*
I've been pretty good about sticking to my written-down regimen. I wish that tonight I could just shower and go to sleep (I've had a full day and just got back to the house with the boys), but I'm going to start wash day now. I've nailed down the linked regimen to do for the first quarter of Abena's hair growth study, so that I can establish my baseline hair growth rate apart from hair growth supplements and such: https://myhairgrowthstudyexperience.wordpress.com/months-schedule-of-weekly-wash-days/​
*Fitness/Health*
I met with a group of black women to work out, and that workout was tough! We got a free, private session at a facility, and everything was top-notch.

We ran on the treadmill for 5 minutes at a time, did the rowing machine, did moves on the step, did abs works, did squats . . . and rinse and repeat a few times. The ladies were wonderful. So were the instructors! The young black guy came over and increased the incline AND speed of my treadmill while I was on it. I told him, "I promise you: I'm doing enough! I don't really run like this!" He just kept it moving. SMH. 

I definitely worked out harder than I typically do for my home workout sessions. It's got me thinking.  My at-home workouts and collagen intake DEFINITELY enabled me to get through the workout, though! Grateful for that, 'cause a lot of ladies left in sore and/or in pain!

The owner took a pic for us. 

​


----------



## faithVA (Jun 11, 2017)

beauti said:


> *So.... I went ahead and did the easiest style, the Alicia Keys one. I will attempt the others before the end of the summer.
> 
> View attachment 401393
> *


That's really cute. You did a great job.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Jun 11, 2017)

I love your mini Senegalese twists. I am going to do those. they look way more natural than the bulky ones. thank you





lulu97 said:


> My ability to upload pictures is very fickle and unpredictable so I'm gonna drop some starting pictures and my goals here while I'm able to upload.
> 
> I'm going to list my starting pictures and goals *in the way I mostly wear my hair. My actual length is my avatar.*
> 
> ...


I


----------



## beauti (Jun 12, 2017)

*Thank you ladies for the compliments!   it was so simple to do I'm going to partially redo it tomorrow. It still looks good but I want to rehydrate my ends.*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 12, 2017)

On Sunday I had to wig it (someone arrived at the house 2+ hours late, and that threw everything off, as I had saved half of my Saturday wash day for Sunday morning).

My husband, mom, and brother tried to reassure me that I looked okay, but wigs make me self-conscious because my head is large. 

My own hair was in 8 twists underneath, with Annabelle's PerfectBlends Souffle DC under CurlyProverbz DIY Hair Growth oil.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 12, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> I love your mini Senegalese twists. I am going to do those. they look way more natural than the bulky ones. thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww thank you Lady!


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 14, 2017)

I hurt my knee packing up the house while wearing my little man so I've been trying to take it easy.  Did a Henna tea rinse, washed with my shikakai/neem/amla poo, then I added the henna tea back in under my moisturizing DC.  I've been feeling like my hair needed more strengthening.  I used my baking soda/amino acid mix as a DC and my hair felt lovely.

Two more weeks and we sell this house and buy a bigger one! WHOHOO!!  These past 4 weeks have been sooo busy as we were not expecting to actually buy and list houses. Lol.  But the new bathroom is so much bigger and I feel like it's remotivated me to spend more time in there doing my hair. Lol.

I think I'm going to alternate PSing  in wigs and twist/braid extensions with keeping my hair stretched when it's out in order to retain better.  I trimmed at the end of April and I think I'm still at MBL.  I'm hoping to be back to WL by the EOTY and then kissing HL by the end of 2018!

I vow to take more pix, not just for my own assessments but because I think it's important to share and remain accountable in hair challenges.

HHG ladies!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 15, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> I hurt my knee packing up the house while wearing my little man so I've been trying to take it easy.  Did a Henna tea rinse, washed with my shikakai/neem/amla poo, then I added the henna tea back in under my moisturizing DC.  I've been feeling like my hair needed more strengthening.  I used my baking soda/amino acid mix as a DC and my hair felt lovely.
> 
> Two more weeks and we sell this house and buy a bigger one! WHOHOO!!  These past 4 weeks have been sooo busy as we were not expecting to actually buy and list houses. Lol.  But the new bathroom is so much bigger and I feel like it's remotivated me to spend more time in there doing my hair. Lol.
> 
> ...



Congrats on a speedy sale as well as  the purchase of the new home!


----------



## abioni (Jun 15, 2017)

What did you do to gain two inches?



NaturalShe94 said:


> Length update. Think I can claim MBL now vs BSL
> Grew about 2 inches since I started the challenge.  Very excited about the progress so far. (I know you cant see my bra strap that well in the April pic, but, My hair was right at the tippy top of the bra strap). Im excited to see growth lol!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jun 15, 2017)

abioni said:


> What did you do to gain two inches?



Keeping my hair moisturized and bunned! I only let it down on the weekend, I finger detangle. I havent used a comb or any detangling tools in about 3 months and oil my scalp once a week. I do take Blissful Lengths Liquid vitamin and a multivitamin daily.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 15, 2017)

*Health/Fitness*
Today was cardio, so DS#1 and I sprinted-walked-jogged-walked-sprinted-walked-jogged-walked-etc. for 20 minutes. Then we played basketball (H-O-R-S-E) until DS#2 needed attention. (I got an "H" and he didn't get anything, and he was very proud of that. )​
*Hair*
I've had my hair in 10 twists all week. I can't believe it, but I've worn my wavy bob wig on Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and today (Thursday). But tonight is an inaugural meeting of my city's Women Rocking Naturals meetup. I just couldn't see myself showing up in a wig.

So, I just rinsed my 10 twists under shower water, and then one by one did the following to each twist:

removed excess water with a microfiber towel,
applied Soultanicals Twist Assist,
brushed the prouct through with the KareCo Tangle Buster Brush (it was a breeze!),
retwisted, and
removed any excess product.
I'm now sitting under my HairFlair. I can give it an hour and 15 minutes until 5:15, then I have to untwist and style. I hope it dries! If it doesn't, it will look like an elongated wash-and-go versus a twist-out, and I'll just rock that. ​


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 15, 2017)

I haven't posted a hair update in a minute but I Had a setback due to these little demons (ssk's). SoI just finished straightening my hair, it looks like a blow out at this point cause I've been sweating the whole damm time lol. 

But I cut about 2 inches off because it was really that bad. I've been cutting more since the start of the year due to this issue. I guess I'll just have to figure something else out because dealing with this makes it difficult to just love my hair. 



 

Sorry if the pics are too big.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 16, 2017)

@flyygirlll2 
Sorry about the setback sis but your hair looks amazing! Grow on girl!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 16, 2017)

@AgeinATL Thanks!   I was mad at first for having to cut it but  at the same time I'm more about the health of my hair too. I would have possibly made it to WL by the end of the year if it wasn't for this, but I'll get there next year if everything goes well.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 18, 2017)

@flyygirlll2 Lawd your hair is so thick & lovely!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 18, 2017)

@lulu97 Thank you!  I'm trying to get to your level sis.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 18, 2017)

@flyygirlll2 your hair is beautiful


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 18, 2017)

@Saludable84 Thank you  so is yours.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jun 19, 2017)

I've been slacking on posting, but my hair is doing great! I did a henna, green tea and honey treatment last week for the first time in about 3-4 months. My hair looked nice and full all week long. I've started taking Beautifully Bamboo supplements again. The supplements combined with Xcel21 spray has my hair growing like a weed. I'm inching towards hip length...I *think* I may already be w'hip length. I'll have to take a length check picture to be completely sure. My hair just seems to be getting so much thicker...I can tell at the roots especially. My goal is to be hip length by September. 
My ponytail this past Thursday. I love how much thicker it looks compared to how my ponytail used to look:


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 20, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I haven't posted a hair update in a minute but I Had a setback due to these little demons (ssk's). SoI just finished straightening my hair, it looks like a blow out at this point cause I've been sweating the whole damm time lol.
> 
> But I cut about 2 inches off because it was really that bad. I've been cutting more since the start of the year due to this issue. I guess I'll just have to figure something else out because dealing with this makes it difficult to just love my hair.
> 
> ...



Lush! 

Do you use any oils on your ends? I was having that problem too but I found I have to use oils in my hair, especially my nape and ends.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 20, 2017)

Well, I'm about to get ready for work. I think I'm going to just put some oil in my hair and bun it for today and then tonight I'm going to do my braid like @lulu97 said she does her hair to get a nice single braid, and wear it like that for the rest of the week. 

I bought the growth oil from Camille Rose and some Kinky Curly Knot Today along with my favorite Moroccan Argan oil conditioner by OGX.

I love how the oil smells and the ayurvedic ingredients in it. I bought it for my ends even though it's meant to be for the scalp.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 20, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> Lush!
> 
> Do you use any oils on your ends? I was having that problem too but I found I have to use oils in my hair, especially my nape and ends.



Thank you! I was using butters/oils but I think my hair just needs to be stretched more. I admit that after cutting my hair, it does feel better because now it's a little easier to comb through.


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 21, 2017)

Going to be starting an accelerated Nursing program next week and I need a protective style. Decided on this one and I'm about to get started.

 

Hopefully I like it because it's cute and not just because the model is gorgeous. I also hope I can get it to last at least a month.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Jun 21, 2017)

morgandenae said:


> Going to be starting an accelerated Nursing program next week and I need a protective style. Decided on this one and I'm about to get started.
> 
> View attachment 402673
> 
> Hopefully I like it because it's cute and not just because the model is gorgeous. I also hope I can get it to last at least a month.


OT but, I had an instructor who despised my natural hair (old white man, open trump supporter.) During my final evals he was like you did good, but maybe you could comb your hair.


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 21, 2017)

lindseyerinc said:


> OT but, I had an instructor who despised my natural hair (old white man, *open trump supporter*.) During my final evals he was like you did good, but maybe you could comb your hair.




 Terrible but this would've made me side eye him long before.

*edited as to not offend anyone TOO much


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jun 22, 2017)

morgandenae said:


> Going to be starting an accelerated Nursing program next week and I need a protective style. Decided on this one and I'm about to get started.
> 
> View attachment 402673
> 
> Hopefully I like it because it's cute and not just because the model is gorgeous. I also hope I can get it to last at least a month.


Cute hairstyle. Good luck. I just finished nursing school in April. Passed my NCLEX on Tuesday...which also happened to be my birthday.


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 22, 2017)

I cornrowed my hair last night using my ACV rinse to dampen my hair before applying my product. I think it turned out well. My hair felt really good.  I'm excited again about rocking wigs. I bought a few new short kinky curly ones In different colors which is different for me.


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 22, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> Cute hairstyle. Good luck. I just finished nursing school in April. Passed my NCLEX on Tuesday...which also happened to be my birthday.



Awesome! Congrats! Will you be continuing for your APN? This is not what I had planned in life but I think itll be an amazing field for me.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jun 22, 2017)

morgandenae said:


> Awesome! Congrats! Will you be continuing for your APN? This is not what I had planned in life but I think itll be an amazing field for me.


Thanks. Yes I'll be continuing next fall. Need to give my brain time to relax and I want to get some real hands on practice under my belt. My next step before that though is to obtain my pediatric nurse certification. I started nursing school then stopped for a few years. I went through some stuff and I couldn't deal with people being sick and dying. So I tried other things and was miserable. Went back to nursing and I've never felt more at peace. It may not be your chosen path but if it's for you, you'll just know. Good luck.


----------



## morgandenae (Jun 22, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> Thanks. Yes I'll be continuing next fall. Need to give my brain time to relax and I want to get some real hands on practice under my belt. My next step before that though is to obtain my pediatric nurse certification. I started nursing school then stopped for a few years. I went through some stuff and I couldn't deal with people being sick and dying. So I tried other things and was miserable. Went back to nursing and I've never felt more at peace. It may not be your chosen path but if it's for you, you'll just know. Good luck.



God bless you and thanks for the advice. Good luck to you as well our journey isn't always our own!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 23, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> Cute hairstyle. Good luck. I just finished nursing school in April. Passed my NCLEX on Tuesday...which also happened to be my birthday.



Wow! What an amazing birthday gift! Congrats on all of your accomplishments and Happy Belated Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jun 23, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Wow! What an amazing birthday gift! Congrats on all of your accomplishments and Happy Belated Birthday!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 26, 2017)

Here are my mid year hair updates:

I have been really lazy with styling. I'm 7 months pregnant now and experiencing lots of lower back pain, so when I wash; I put my hair in 1 single braid while in the shower. 

 

Once I get out, I put a flexi rod on the end and air dry.

 

I'll wear the braid down, in a bun, or just clipped up with a bobby pin.

 

 

It's been a little too hot to wear my hair down but when I do, this is what it looks like:

 

Once I take it down, instead of putting it back in 1 braid; I'll do 2 or 3 and either Bantu knot the braid or just let them hang. I sleep with a silk headband. 

 

 

My braidouts can triple in length if I continue re-braiding every time I wear it down instead of just starting over with a fresh wash. This is the first day I removed the single braid versus stretching with 2-3 braids as the days go by. I wore the same dress to show a comparison.

 

Length wise;
When I'm in the shower and my hair is soaking wet; some strands vary in length from the middle of my butt down to the end of it.  I really want to roller set and do an official length check but my back pain and a new baby coming in a few months says otherwise. So I'll try to get an official one in by year end.

Tagging @tapioca_pudding to show the life of my stretched braidout.


----------



## beauti (Jun 26, 2017)

*@lulu97 your growth and retention is nothing short of amazing! 

And girl don't worry about straightening all that hurr any time soon, we can wait until after your delivery *


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 27, 2017)

@lulu97 

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 27, 2017)

I recently had to trim more SSKs from my ends putting me back to full WL. I am trying to develop a plan to get me over the WL hump so that I can try to reach HL (or close to it) by the end of the year. 

Stretching the ends of my twists with spoolies or satin pillow rollers help. Also heavy sealing but the best way is to rollerset but I worry about rollersetting weekly and that it will be too much manipulation for my kinky hair. Thinking about either:
1. Washing every two weeks instead of weekly and rollerset twice a month or
2. Rollerset every other week and wear stretched out twists on the other weeks.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 27, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@lulu97 your growth and retention is nothing short of amazing!
> 
> And girl don't worry about straightening all that hurr any time soon, we can wait until after your delivery *





AgeinATL said:


> @lulu97
> 
> Absolutely beautiful



Thank you Pretty Ladies!


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 27, 2017)

@lulu97 it is always such a treat when you share pictures with us. Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 27, 2017)

I love everything about your hair @lulu97 
That braid out is bomb!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 27, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Here are my mid year hair updates:
> 
> 
> Tagging @tapioca_pudding to show the life of my stretched braidout.


  OMG!  This is beautiful... thank you so much for tagging me!!!   I think I'm going to adapt something similar to what you're doing here.... just start with a basic style that can turn into something else down the line.....   I love your hair...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 27, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> @lulu97 it is always such a treat when you share pictures with us. Your hair is beautiful.





Alma Petra said:


> I love everything about your hair @lulu97
> That braid out is bomb!





tapioca_pudding said:


> OMG!  This is beautiful... thank you so much for tagging me!!!   I think I'm going to adapt something similar to what you're doing here.... just start with a basic style that can turn into something else down the line.....   I love your hair...



Oh wow! I really appreciate all the kind words. You Ladies are so amazing. You know how to make a swollen pregnant gal feel special.


----------



## Colocha (Jun 27, 2017)

My LCs are all over the boards. I need to pick a place and stay there, lol.
Happy to report that I am growing despite frequent dusting/trims. My hair pulls down to just below my bra strap, so in a few months I'll be comfortable calling it MBL rather than grazing.
*Question though*: I circled a birthmark on my back that I also use as a marker. Is the bottom of the birthmark considered waist? My torso is fairly short and I have trouble separating some of the checkmarks.


----------



## snoop (Jun 27, 2017)

Colocha said:


> My LCs are all over the boards. I need to pick a place and stay there, lol.
> Happy to report that I am growing despite frequent dusting/trims. My hair pulls down to just below my bra strap, so in a few months I'll be comfortable calling it MBL rather than grazing.
> *Question though*: I circled a birthmark on my back that I also use as a marker. Is the bottom of the birthmark considered waist? My torso is fairly short and I have trouble separating some of the checkmarks.
> View attachment 403433



Great progress!

I feel like where your wrist is bent is where your waist is, but someone else can chime in.


----------



## Colocha (Jun 27, 2017)

snoop said:


> Great progress!
> 
> I feel like where your wrist is bent is where your waist is, but someone else can chime in.


Thank you! 

I always thought that was hip, lol. If that's waist let me politely exit this thread and find where I belong, lmao. (jk) Either way, that's about my goal length where my wrist sits. I'll have to make an imaginary check point in between so I feel good about myself.


----------



## snoop (Jun 28, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I always thought that was hip, lol. If that's waist let me politely exit this thread and find where I belong, lmao. (jk) Either way, that's about my goal length where my wrist sits. I'll have to make an imaginary check point in between so I feel good about myself.



Haha!  You're funny!  I'd say you're hips are on the outer side of where your wrist is. 

Stay and play.   You'll make these milestones by the end of next year no problem!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 28, 2017)

Colocha said:


> My LCs are all over the boards. I need to pick a place and stay there, lol.
> Happy to report that I am growing despite frequent dusting/trims. My hair pulls down to just below my bra strap, so in a few months I'll be comfortable calling it MBL rather than grazing.
> *Question though*: I circled a birthmark on my back that I also use as a marker. Is the bottom of the birthmark considered waist? My torso is fairly short and I have trouble separating some of the checkmarks.
> View attachment 403433



Your waist looks to be here:


Sometimes it's hard to see from the outside looking in if the person does not have a very defined waist like this shape: > < The easiest way to tell is to grab a belt, put it around your midsection...play around with moving it up and down. The place where the belt fits the smallest would be where your waist is. Well at least that's what a seamstress did for my sister when she was getting fitted for a prom dress. LOL

I hope you don't mind me altering your picture. My apologies in advance. 

Same disclaimer as @snoop gave. This is all just my opinion. I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Colocha (Jun 28, 2017)

@snoop , @lulu97 

Thank you both! 
I don't mind the alteration at all. It seems like it gets a little vague without the defining coke bottle shape and there are a lot of different opinions. Either way I'll stick around and see where I get. You ladies are great company.


----------



## JosieLynn (Jul 2, 2017)

So I'm coming in late in the game but I want to join this challenge for the rest of '17 and '18 to see how far I can grow my hair. I've been a bit lack the last year or so, living abroad has made it harder to maintain my hair the way I wanted to but I'm hoping I can get back on the ball and finally see my hair really grow.

Current length: I'm floating around MBL and halfway to WL I believe. I've been in a protective style of box braids for the past 2 months and just got my hair re-braided so I won't have a picture until late August/Early September when I take these out and return to the States. My hair is probably 16" all around

Regimen:
Currently maintaining moisture in the box braids, spray bottle of water and a leave-in condish and some argan oil. 
Wash 2X a month

When I take my braids down I will:
weekly wash/deep condition in parts
recycle parts and stretch hair
wear protective styles with my hair only (kimmaytube 10-twist bun/buns)
mid-week moisture
no heat
once a year stretch with a rollerset to straighten hair and trim
twice a month hot oil treatment


Exact goal length: grazing HL 

Plans to help you achieve your goal: Keeping hair moisturized, making sure to keep my hair in protective styles like twist buns to keep my ends from forming SSKs, actually sticking to my deep conditioning sessions

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:
Multivitamin

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy: protective styling, twice a week castor oil/black castor oil on ends to preserve

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
I plan to have my main trim once or twice a year when I straighten my hair, this will usually happen around my birthday in January and maybe once in July. I hope to avoid SSKs with this regimen but I will obviously trim those if they are still occurring maybe once every 3 months

Top 10 products: 
I'm planning on using Kimmaytube's haircare line I've used it in the past and it worked pretty well.
In addition to that, I will be using castor and black castor oil for my ends, argan oil for my braids. I'll update this later with the specifics.


----------



## beauti (Jul 2, 2017)

*Hi ladies. June 28 was my 3 year nappiversary. Here are a few pictures taken along my journey. I'm always amazed at all the things my hair can do as long as I take great care of it.

 

 
 

 

 

 

 

*


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 2, 2017)

@beauti 

Beautiful coils, curls, and kinks. You have a lovely texture. Happy nappiversary!


----------



## beauti (Jul 2, 2017)

*@AgeinATL thank you so much *


----------



## Daina (Jul 3, 2017)

@beauti, I agree your hair is lovely and you can really see the progress throughout your journey! Taking pics is so important, you just reminded me I need to take some updated photos.


----------



## beauti (Jul 3, 2017)

*@Daina thank you sis.  Pictures are definitely helpful especially if your hair is prone to shrinkage.*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 3, 2017)

The photos submitted in this thread are gorgeous!

Is it just me, or does it seem like within 3-7 years, black women's hair is reaching lengths we weren't reaching before? I am in no way anti-relaxer in general, but is it just me? It seems like our hair is THRIVING natural, no? (And I know length isn't a measure of health.)


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 3, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> The photos submitted in this thread are gorgeous!
> 
> Is it just me, or does it seem like within 3-7 years, *black women's hair is reaching lengths we weren't reaching before*? I am in no way anti-relaxer in general, but is it just me? It seems like our hair is THRIVING natural, no? (And I know length isn't a measure of health.)



I agree. What I really have enjoyed seeing is that moms are no longer as quick to slap a relaxer in young girls' hair. I, like SO many, was relaxed very young and since a lot of our mom's didn't know how to take care of our hair, all you saw was short, broken off, ponytails with dry, thinned out hair. I love seeing young black girls LOVE their natural hair. I LOVE seeing young black girls with hair as long or longer than the white/Asian/Hispanic girls. If for no other reason, I am glad that the natural hair movement changed how our young girls view their beautiful curly/kinky/coily hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 3, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I agree. What I really have enjoyed seeing is that moms are no longer as quick to slap a relaxer in young girls' hair. I, like SO many, was relaxed very young and since a lot of our mom's didn't know how to take care of our hair, all you saw was short, broken off, ponytails with dry, thinned out hair. I love seeing young black girls LOVE their natural hair. I LOVE seeing young black girls with hair as long or longer than the white/Asian/Hispanic girls. If for no other reason, I am glad that the natural hair movement changed how our young girls view their beautiful curly/kinky/coily hair.



Yes!!!! Same here!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 4, 2017)

JosieLynn said:


> So I'm coming in late in the game but I want to join this challenge for the rest of '17 and '18 to see how far I can grow my hair. I've been a bit lack the last year or so, living abroad has made it harder to maintain my hair the way I wanted to but I'm hoping I can get back on the ball and finally see my hair really grow.
> 
> Current length: I'm floating around MBL and halfway to WL I believe. I've been in a protective style of box braids for the past 2 months and just got my hair re-braided so I won't have a picture until late August/Early September when I take these out and return to the States. My hair is probably 16" all around
> 
> ...



@JosieLynn Welcome to the Challenge! Glad to have you and to watch you reach your hair goals!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 4, 2017)

@beauti Your hair and progress is so lovely! I agree with @Daina You are a great example in showing how important it is to take pictures throughout your journey. From that first picture to the last is such a huge difference. Thank you for the eye candy and encouragement!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 4, 2017)

Speaking of remembering to take photos,
*
I was wondering: What do you guys think of encouraging monthly length check photos?*

I have to do them as a part of a study in which I'm participating. It's 4 pictures: FRONT, MY LEFT, BACK, MY RIGHT.
*
I keep it as simple as possible:* I try to grab the same section of hair in each area, and I use one of those flexible/bendable tape measures so that differences in how I angle my neck or the hair don't factor in.

Here's one:


----------



## beauti (Jul 4, 2017)

*@lulu97 thank you for those sweet words!   If my journey can encourage others along the way then I'm doing something right. We're all in this together.*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 4, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy I encourage the idea of monthly length checks especially early in your journey. You get a solid idea of your monthly growth rate and how it waivers throughout the months/seasons. I know for sure that I get a solid 1/2 inch every single month from my crown to my nape. 6 months out of the year are always a smidgen more....April, May, July, August, November & December. Not enough to call it a growth spurt but more than 1/2 inch. The front of my hair (bang area) grows a lot slower. Knowing this allowed me to determine which area of my hair required a bit more attention and IF I'm going to be lazy or hide my hair with protective styling....which months would be good months to do so. 

Once you document it for a full year, I don't think it's wise to continue doing monthly length checks unless you feel you are stalling or have encountered a health or scalp issue. It does have the tendency to remove the joy from your journey. It saddened me a lot when some months the front of my hair would only budge 1/8 of an inch.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 4, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I encourage the idea of monthly length checks especially early in your journey. You get a solid idea of your monthly growth rate and how it waivers throughout the months/seasons. I know for sure that I get a solid 1/2 inch every single month from my crown to my nape. 6 months out of the year are always a smidgen more....April, May, July, August, November & December. Not enough to call it a growth spurt but more than 1/2 inch. The front of my hair (bang area) grows a lot slower. Knowing this allowed me to determine which area of my hair required a bit more attention and IF I'm going to be lazy or hide my hair with protective styling....which months would be good months to do so.
> 
> Once you document it for a full year, I don't think it's wise to continue doing monthly length checks unless you feel you are stalling or have encountered a health or scalp issue. It does have the tendency to remove the joy from your journey. It saddened me a lot when some months the front of my hair would only budge 1/8 of an inch.



Makes sense! Case in point:

For the study, I have now done length measurements for June and July. Growth looks like this:

Front growth: 
1/8 of an inch

My left-hand side growth: 
1/8 of an inch

Back growth: 
1/4 of an inch

My right-hand side growth: 
ZERO

I would be concerned, except:
(1) It's hard to grab the EXACT same pieces of hair, and my hair is super layered and non-uniform, and
(2) My perspective is different now that I've seen women in my family lose their hair during beast cancer treatments. I'm grateful to simply have hair . . . and ANY growth . . . and zero serious illness.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 4, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy Please know that I'm not saying your measurements are not accurate. However, it could be a little more than what you see. Keep in mind that you are measuring your hair on kinky hair that you have pulled straight. There still may be a few bumps and bends along the strand that you are measuring. During the year that I did my measuring, I was still a monthly salon visitor. I would get my hair pressed every month on just about the same day each month. I also had honey blonde highlights sprinkled throughout the front and crown of my hair so on those sections, I would measure from the scalp to where the blonde began. I only had color retouched in the summer so throughout the year, I didn't mess with it so it was a good growth measuring technique.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 4, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Please know that I'm not saying your measurements are not accurate. However, it could be a little more than what you see. Keep in mind that you are measuring your hair on kinky hair that you have pulled straight. There still may be a few bumps and bends along the strand that you are measuring. During the year that I did my measuring, I was still a monthly salon visitor. I would get my hair pressed every month on just about the same day each month. I also had honey blonde highlights sprinkled throughout the front and crown of my hair so on those sections, I would measure from the scalp to where the blonde began. I only had color retouched in the summer so throughout the year, I didn't mess with it so it was a good growth measuring technique.



Yeah . . . the more I participate in this study, the more CERTAIN I am that 99.99999999% of the data collected will be flawed.

For a host of reasons.

For instance, it is impossible to get the same exact stretch, placement of the stretchy tape measure on the scalp (or even at the same height/place on the strands, were it even possible to grab the same strands).

I don't want to come across as speaking against the study, especially given the personality and manner of the principal investigator. But I've seen hundreds of folks' length check photos now, and eeeeesh.

I wish I could exit the study, but I'm trying to not do that.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 4, 2017)

@lulu97 and @beauti great progress. 

I was looking through my pictures but I'm too lazy right now 

I have noticed, like many others, that the longer your hair gets, the less you do with it in terms of styles. I'm definitely there. I just want to stop bunning. Ill post one of my favorite styles, just takes a while to do all the twist. 

The right is what it would look like to date.


----------



## beauti (Jul 4, 2017)

*@Saludable84 thank you sis *


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 4, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> Once you document it for a full year, I don't think it's wise to continue doing monthly length checks unless you feel you are stalling or have encountered a health or scalp issue.* It does have the tendency to remove the joy from your journey. It saddened me a lot when some months the front of my hair would only budge 1/8 of an inch*.



This is why I no longer do monthly length checks. I am a strong believer in 'a watched pot never boils'. I just do them really randomly and sporadically. I do believe that you should track your growth, but for ME, I no longer do it monthly.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 4, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> This is why I no longer do monthly length checks. I am a strong believer in 'a watched pot never boils'. I just do them really randomly and sporadically. I do believe that you should track your growth, but for ME, I no longer do it monthly.



Makes sense.

I wonder how people learn that their hair grows 1/2 an inch per month (or however much) if they don't measure? Maybe they measure every 3 months or something like that and then divide the increase by 3?

I figure I'll measure for this year because I told the study leader I would, and so that I can get a sense of what my monthly growth rate is, but I am 100% certain that measurement is completely flawed.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 4, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> *I wonder how people learn that their hair grows 1/2 an inch per month (or however much) if they don't measure?*
> 
> I figure I'll measure for this year because I told the study leader I would, and so that I can get a sense of what my monthly growth rate is, but I am 100% certain that measurement is completely flawed.



Like lulu, I did early on so I have a good idea of my growth rate.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 4, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> This is why I no longer do monthly length checks. I am a strong believer in 'a watched pot never boils'. I just do them really randomly and sporadically. I do believe that you should track your growth, but for ME, I no longer do it monthly.



To me, it's too obsessive and unreliable. I totally agree with @lulu97 with initially doing it to get an idea of growth for a year, but agreeing with you also, even with doing the checks monthly, it will feel like little to no progress even when there is. After the first year, there won't really be major change unless there is a major change in your life. A seasonal or twice a year check is really good enough to get a picture of average growth. 

Also, 6" is average, not normal. Some can see 4" and some see 7-8".


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 4, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> I wonder how people learn that their hair grows 1/2 an inch per month (or however much) if they don't measure? Maybe they measure every 3 months or something like that and then divide the increase by 3?
> 
> I figure I'll measure for this year because I told the study leader I would, and so that I can get a sense of what my monthly growth rate is, but I am 100% certain that measurement is completely flawed.



Agreeing with @AgeinATL and speaking from experience, just comparing a beginning of the year and end of year will give you an average on the growth per month. 

For me, different milestone length are exactly 3" apart, so I just have to compare them and that is how I know. How much per month is beyond me, however, I get 6-7" a year and just divide it by 12 if I want to know monthly on average. 

However, hair can grow differently seasonally, so that's why it's not as exact as we want it to be.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 4, 2017)

Okay, I exited the study. 

I think it's deeply flawed, and I've noticed that I'm not having fun with my hair like usual . . . and I know it's because of the study and the monitoring and caliber of conversation surrounding it all.

It was't a clear cut decision, because I really wanted to help the study leader by offering my data, but the data is not good data. I feel 1,000% better leaving all the groups and websites and channels and ALL OF THAT surrounding the study.

Back to simply ENJOYING my journey and my hair.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 4, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Okay, I exited the study.
> 
> I think it's deeply flawed, and I've noticed that I'm not having fun with my hair like usual . . . and I know it's because of the study and the monitoring and caliber of conversation surrounding it all.
> 
> ...



What do you mean by flawed? 

It seems more like too many factors that can be easily manipulated with careful controls.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 4, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> What do you mean by flawed?
> 
> It seems more like too many factors that can be easily manipulated with careful controls.



Oh . . . it's probably just from my background that I see it that way. I just mean that, when I conduct a study with students or teachers, then I collect and measure data. If my data is inaccurate, then the whole study is invalidated and the journal will reject my study and article. I cannot publish or make claims.

I hesitate to discuss, because I am excited that our hair is under study and wish the study leaders the best.

In short:
Relying on participant reporting and measuring . . . tricky at best, study invalidating at most.

This is not a perfect analogy, but: Asking a student to find a test somewhere, take it and, and report back to me the score . . . versus me administering a validated assessment measurement tool (a math test, in this case, that has been vetted or shown valid) in a controlled environment . . . they are very different.​
Details:
Data collection, data measurement, and data analysis is critical. My study will be rejected if I cannot show that my data was collected properly and measured properly. I can say all day that my teaching techniques are effective as based upon the growth in students's scores . . . but if my initial test/assessment is completely different than my post test . . . or if either are flawed, then my whole study is rejected.

Asking a student to find a test somewhere, take it and, and report back to me the score . . . versus me administering a validated assessment measurement tool (a math test, in this case, that has been vetted or shown valid) in a controlled environment . . . they are very different.

After having looked at the hundreds and hundreds of measurement photos submitted to the study, it's really clear there is no way for the study leaders to do any sort of quality control of data measurement. My husband and I are trying to grab the same pieces of hair as last month's, and it's virtually impossible to know for certain from month to month. He has a degree in science and keeps reflecting about the loss of data quality control.​
KEY POINT: Participants were instructed not to use hair at the "edges" anywhere (front, back, right, left). So already we've lost that guide. The hair has to come from somewhere away from the perimeter. I'm looking at many folks' pictures that did not comply with that . . . or that are not using tape measurements (not required) but have the hair pulled at a severe angle (either angled up, back, to the left, etc.) . . . and I could go on and on. They are trying to address it.

ANOTHER KEY POINT: People are getting trims. There is no measurement of how much hair was trimmed. So now accurate growth cannot really be reported.

I don't know: Maybe if I were flat ironing my hair, and if somehow with a skin-safe pen I could circle on my scalp around the hair pieces I was measuring so that I could find them again, then I would feel better about my own data. I still don't know how the study leaders would know whether people were factoring in their trims accurately, or how they could confirm that people grabbed the same pieces.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 4, 2017)

I used to do monthly length checks years ago but stopped because it just became too obsessive and took the joy out of the journey. Now taking pics  a few months apart (4-6 months) works better for me. I know I typically get 6-7 inches a year, sometimes more.


----------



## Daina (Jul 4, 2017)

I like to take length check pictures once or twice a year. When I restarted my HHJ I took pics that year every quarter. That really helped the first year as others have mentioned because I had no clue how quickly or slowly my hair grew. This year I have been beyond lazy and haven't taken any. Probably because this is more of a thickening year for me than a growth year. I am trimming off the last of my heat damage and with each trim I'm maintaining right above WL. I'll take pics again on the anniversary of my HHJ in November when I first joined the site.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 5, 2017)

First wash-day post study, and I am back to having a blast with my hair. So grateful!

I'm detailed and don't want to further clutter the thread today, so I'll just upload photos and add _post links_ where I've already discussed these matters in detail.

I tried several new things for wash and style day, and  really enjoyed it! Details to match the photo are here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...nking-out-loud.541651/page-1264#post-24023221
I really, really wish I could know ahead of time whether I can get spiral rods to work over my whole head. I patch tested, see room for improvement, but did really like it! I'm thinking about getting some Nairobi foam wrap and just giving it a go one day. Here are details to match the photos below: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/fall-winter-wash-n-go-challenge.740985/page-123#post-24021887
Pics (enlargeable upon click) to go with the linked posts and words above:


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 6, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> @lulu97 and @beauti great progress.
> 
> I was looking through my pictures but I'm too lazy right now
> 
> ...



I love those twisted updo's! @Saludable84


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 6, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy I'm so happy your joy has returned in your hair journey! Yay!!!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 6, 2017)

I only do length checks on straight hair, so maybe once or twice a year now. Usually I check after a trim or after a setback to see how much damage was done.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 6, 2017)

*lurking*


----------



## NCHairDiva (Jul 7, 2017)

Im feeling so good about my hair lately. I am sure I will not reach Hip or Tailbone this year but I am praying I can get there by the end of next year or mid 2019... (wow that sucks, lol)
Im ok with it because Im working towards that goal.
I have been natural since April25, 2009. I made it to MBL in 2014 when I had a tragic setback when I went to have a Dominican blowout and she put relaxer or something on my hair and set me under the dryer.  When she washed at my hair it started to just fall out. Buy the end of the week I had no hair.  I had to shave it all off and start over... I was pissed.... I still am. But my new journey has started Jan 2014 was my new begining. And I have set my goals. I want to wear my hair down and natural for my wedding day Oct 2018. I need it to be full WL. Right now Im doing 100% protective styling under wigs. I simply redo my braids every 4 ro 5 weeks. Deep condition with every take down. Im paying of growth. Im now grazing MBL, I plan to do a length chk on my take down in 2 weeks!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 7, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> *lurking*



@tapioca_pudding Just know you are always welcome to join or just chat it up with us if you feel the desire to. No pressure but we would love to have you Sis!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 7, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @tapioca_pudding Just know you are always welcome to join or just chat it up with us if you feel the desire to. No pressure but we would love to have you Sis!


 Thank you for the invite!! I've always been intimidated by this thread   I see in the opening post that anyone, any length can join.  I'm not APL yet but I guess it wouldn't hurt to elevate my goals... 

----

Current length:
I call it 'shoulder length plus'   A bit past SL but not APL.

Straight pic:



(I need to take an updated proper length check pic.  I just got a trim two weeks ago.)

Curly pics (80% dry):

 


*Regimen:*
Sadly I dont have a solid regimen now that I sit down and think about it.  I do things on a regular basis but I wouldn't call it a regimen.  I try to DC once per week (sometimes stretch it to every other week), shampoo typically only when I straighten (which I do 1x a month except in summer).  I just started using henna so there's that.   Lemme formulate an actual plan and come back. 

*Exact goal length:*
Sounds crazy to say but I'm gonna claim it - my final ultimate goal length is tailbone length.  That's likely a few years off but I'm fine with that.  I'm most hungry for BSL since I've never hit that length in my life, so anything beyond that is just a luxury. 

*Plans to help you achieve your goal:*
Keeping my hair primarily stretched and my ends well hydrated and coated.  Keeping my regimen simple and not trying a bunch of new techniques.  My hair likes to be left alone, as boring as that is.  Regular protein treatments. My infused oil.

*List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:*
Right now all I can take is my prenatal, D3 and fish oil.  I take collagen too for skin reasons, so I dunno if that will help with hair.

*Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:*
Stretched 97% of the time.  I love my curls to death but I wore wash n go's for a year straight and didn't retain a dayum thing.  So curly hair is my enemy lol.  Keep ends stretched in one way or another, and always lubricated (in the words of @lulu97).  Oh and regular light trims.

*Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:*
I'm gonna go with the 1/4 inch trim every 6 months and see how my hair does.

*Top 10 products:*
I'll have to come back to this one... Nothing in my routine is really consistent.   I can say for sure tho:

-Greenbeauty's Pure Protein mixed into my conditioners
-My infused oil/Ayurveda
-Wetline Xtreme Gel

ETA - So perusing this thread, I notice that the ladies that already have long hair, have some kind of solid regimen.  #message   Note to self......


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 7, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> *lurking*



Sis, just join. You know we got you 

ETA: welcome!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 7, 2017)

So glad you joined, @tapioca_pudding!

My hair length is just about the same as yours. 

I'm here because of the people and the foci, which are physical health and THEN hair.

I figure I should hang out with BSL, MBL, etc. ladies. And these particular ladies especially are very encouraging and supportive. It is good for me to repeatedly see their hair photos, learn about their techniques, regimens, setbacks, growth spurts, perseverance, etc.

Sometimes I feel weird because I'm posting photos that are so different from everyone else's and my issues are different (and often emotional!  ). But I adore the women and the health talk so much that I continue here.

It will be so great to have another near-APL lady here!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Speaking of remembering to take photos,
> *
> I was wondering: What do you guys think of encouraging monthly length check photos?*
> 
> ...


Hey your hair looks real healthy! Once I couldn't  WAIT until that same spot hit the number 11 on my ruler. Now look it hit 14. Now watch, You're gonna turn around, sneeze, make dinner, vacuum carpet and come back, and it'll say 15" lol. I'm telling you time flies.   My random thought because  I should be in bed. Tootles


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 8, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Hey your hair looks real healthy! Once I couldn't  WAIT until that same spot hit the number 11 on my ruler. Now look it hit 14. Now watch, You're gonna turn around, sneeze, make dinner, vacuum carpet and come back, and it'll say 15" lol. I'm telling you time flies.   My random thought because  I should be in bed. Tootles



Thank for this encouragement, @AdoraAdora24! It comes at perfect timing, because I didn't get a lot of growth this month, it seems. This made me smile and I feel better about it. Congratulations on the length/growth! Nice


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thank for this encouragement, @AdoraAdora24! It comes at perfect timing, because I didn't get a lot of growth this month, it seems. This made me smile and I feel better about it. Congratulations on the length/growth! Nice





YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thank for this encouragement, @AdoraAdora24!
> Thank you. Discouragement is a sucker ain't he? Don't let him eat your lunch. Long hair is a sure thing for us.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 8, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Thank you for the invite!! I've always been intimidated by this thread   I see in the opening post that anyone, any length can join.  I'm not APL yet but I guess it wouldn't hurt to elevate my goals...
> 
> ----
> 
> ...




Yay! You joined! Woot Woot! Welcome to the Challenge @tapioca_pudding 

I see we love similar things...henna, Ayurvedic oils, etc. Also your routine looks pretty good to me. You seem to be washing & conditioning on a regular basis and doing everything else as you see fit. 
Very similar to what I do. Just keep doing what you feel is best and the results are bound to follow. I'm so excited to follow your journey!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 8, 2017)

@tapioca_pudding, can you compare the GreenBeauty Real Protein to any other protein treatments, such as the Komaza Protein Hair Strengthener, Colorful Neutral Protein Filler, etc.?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 8, 2017)

Today's Length Check:


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 8, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> Today's Length Check:
> View attachment 404681 View attachment 404683



Dang Sis you have outgrown the numbers on your length check t-shirt. Gone head Girl!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 8, 2017)

What's going on in here 

Such lovely hair. This is one of my favorite threads to follow.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 8, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> Today's Length Check:
> View attachment 404681 View attachment 404683



Gorgeous!  How many inches would you say that you have until HL?


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 8, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Gorgeous!  How many inches would you say that you have until HL?



I'm estimating 2-3 inches to claim HL confidently.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 9, 2017)

I shared in another thread how I'm trying to reduce how many times I'm wetting my hair throughout the week. It's nothing for me to rinse my hair 5-6 days a week without even blinking. I mean I'm taking a shower everyday so it's easy to just slide my hair under the shower stream and give my scalp a nice massage. It's so relaxing and rejuvenating....almost like a little spa treatment. However, the wet hair all the time is getting on my nerves. So I'm pushing for every other day until my brain can adjust to the change and keep reducing a little bit at a time from there. I skipped rinsing yesterday and it felt weird to take a shower without wetting my hair but the feeling of not having wet hair throughout the day outweighed the weirdness. My goal is to get it to twice a week....especially before the baby comes in September. 

I'm kicking it all off with a nice deep condition on dry hair. Will rinse this out when DS takes a nap in a few hours then airdry in 2 braids instead of one. I figure more air will get through my hair and it will dry faster by splitting it down the middle.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 9, 2017)

Today's wet-and-gel-and-band-overnight:



Little man is asleep and the 7-year old is at the grandparents.

My thoughts: Hair time!!!

Hubby's thoughts: Romantic time!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome @lulu97 @Saludable84 @YvetteWithJoy !  I'm so excited to be part of this thread. 

@YvetteWithJoy I've never used any of the other products you mentioned so I cant really give a good comparison, I'm sorry!


----------



## beauti (Jul 10, 2017)

*I've been doing wash and go's the past couple weeks and although it's been great, I think I'm gonna need to hide my hair for a while. 

Next wash day I'm going to put my hair in boxbraids with added hair for the rest of the summer.

 I'm anxious to get to waist length by the end of the year and feel that I will achieve it with very low manipulation, so no more playing in my hair!*


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 11, 2017)

Last night Dh told me that he doesn't like my current protective style. During the week I've been wearing a deep side part with two flat twists, pinned up in the back similar to this (I found this photo on Google - it isn't me!):







He said it makes me look like an old lady and doesn't showcase my beauty.    He's just tryna make a case for me to stop wearing this style lol.

I will say that even though this style affords me the ability to not touch/deal w/ my hair for several days, it probably isn't the cutest.  Finding protective styles that preserve my fly is tough at my length.  Off to Youtube I go.....


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Jul 11, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Last night Dh told me that he doesn't like my current protective style. During the week I've been wearing a deep side part with two flat twists, pinned up in the back similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you were a teenager with that hairstyle. Lol!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 11, 2017)

EzrasNumberOneFan said:


> I thoughts you were a teenager with that hairstyle. Lol!


   That's just a photo I found on Google images, it isn't me.

But thank you for co-signing DH's point!!   Lawd.


----------



## snoop (Jul 11, 2017)

So I haven't posted a photo update in here in...at all?  

The ladies in the WL challenge thread have claimed WL for me and so I'mma run with it.  I find this thread intimidating too, but I'd love to get to tailbone length and eventually beyond.  I figure at that point my twists will look like APL because of all of the shrinkage.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Last night Dh told me that he doesn't like my current protective style. During the week I've been wearing a deep side part with two flat twists, pinned up in the back similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 11, 2017)

Great progress @snoop !!

IA, you're definitely WL! You'll be HL in no time! Congratulations!


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 11, 2017)

snoop said:


> So I haven't posted a photo update in here in...at all?
> 
> The ladies in the WL challenge thread have claimed WL for me and so I'mma run with it.  I find this thread intimidating too, but I'd love to get to tailbone length and eventually beyond.  I figure at that point my twists will look like APL because of all of the shrinkage.



The ladies are right. Congratulations on WL!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 12, 2017)

snoop said:


> So I haven't posted a photo update in here in...at all?
> 
> The ladies in the WL challenge thread have claimed WL for me and so I'mma run with it.  I find this thread intimidating too, but I'd love to get to tailbone length and eventually beyond.  I figure at that point my twists will look like APL because of all of the shrinkage.



Nice!!!! Great progress and you are definitely WL!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 18, 2017)

So since that convo w/ Dh last week, I've been wearing a wash n go puff   It's easy, convenient, I look super cute but my ends are all willy nilly.  Ive been so tired lately that I haven't put forth much effort in changing my style.  But this week I need to just find a new go to stretched style for the time being and rock with it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 19, 2017)

@snoop Congrats on achieving waist length! Go Girl!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 19, 2017)

Still in buns and braids. Gonna stop by the beauty supply store one of these days and look for some banana clips so I can incorporate some ponytails.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 20, 2017)

I want some mini braids so bad but every time I think about how long they're going to take to install - I just can't do it. I don't have the patience anymore. They would be so cute though!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 20, 2017)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I want some mini braids so bad but every time I think about how long they're going to take to install - I just can't do it. I don't have the patience anymore. They would be so cute though!


That's how I feel about 90 % of the styles I used to do. Now I live in a bun/ponytail


----------



## beauti (Jul 21, 2017)

*I finished my box braids last night. Took me two days since I'm on my toddler's schedule 

 *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 22, 2017)

@beauti Sis, you got skills. Your braiding styles are always so nice. My sister is coming down when I have the baby and I plan on twisting her arm to get her to put my hair in some braids before she heads back home. She just don't know it yet!


----------



## beauti (Jul 22, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @beauti Sis, you got skills. Your braiding styles are always so nice. My sister is coming down when I have the baby and I plan on twisting her arm to get her to put my hair in some braids before she heads back home. She just don't know it yet!


*Thank you! And yeah definitely get her to do yours. I have no choice but to do a good job *


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I finished my box braids last night. Took me two days since I'm on my toddler's schedule
> 
> View attachment 406147 *


They look really good. How long will you keep them in?


----------



## snoop (Jul 22, 2017)

Baby girl arrived yesterday morning!  I'm about to get back into the good eating and water guzzling game.  

Had my hair in a twist out for the last two days.  Washed it this evening and put them into large twists.  They're messy, but I am loving the size, so I'll probably retwist them neater within the next day or two.


----------



## beauti (Jul 23, 2017)

*@faithVA thank you sis! I'm keeping these in until the end of August, early September if I can help it.*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 23, 2017)

snoop said:


> Baby girl arrived yesterday morning!  I'm about to get back into the good eating and water guzzling game.
> 
> Had my hair in a twist out for the last two days.  Washed it this evening and put them into large twists.  They're messy, but I am loving the size, so I'll probably retwist them neater within the next day or two.



Oh, my goodness!

Congratulations!!!

Aw!


----------



## beauti (Jul 23, 2017)

*@snoop  didn't know you were expecting *


----------



## snoop (Jul 23, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, my goodness!
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Aw!



Thanks!


----------



## snoop (Jul 23, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@snoop  didn't know you were expecting *



Thanks!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 25, 2017)

I need wig recs that resemble these for PS'ing! So in love!

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/382313455859140526/


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 25, 2017)

^^^

Ooh, cute!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 25, 2017)

@snoop Congrats on your mini me! Welcome back to the land of good food


----------



## snoop (Jul 25, 2017)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @snoop Congrats on your mini me! *Welcome back to the land of good food *



Haha!  Thanks!

Unfortunately, I'm going to do this backwards.   I ate so unhealthy during pregnancy because either I was too tired to cook or things wouldn't stay down.  Now it's time to go back to, unrefined, wheat free, reduced white sugar, more veggies... it sounds sooo bland....but not half as bad as you'd think.  Gonna miss that weekly pizza run. 

I've been doing well with my water intake now that I can drink it again.   Almost ready to wean myself off of juice completely.  

I plan on treating myself to an electric shampoo brush and do regular scalp massages.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 25, 2017)

Dang @snoop it was fun while it lasted


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 25, 2017)

@snoop Congrats!!! I bet she is as beautiful as her momma!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 25, 2017)

Welp the banana clip ponytails didn't turn out that well. My hair swallowed, popped and killed 3 all in the same day. I just gave up and put my hair in a ponytail with a regular satin scrunchie. I guess I'll have to save the banana clips for when my hair is straight from a roller set. My curly hair just ain't with it!


----------



## JosieLynn (Jul 26, 2017)

Not too much to update on my hair atm. Coming up on a month in my 2nd set of box braids for the summer season. I think I've already got around a 1/2 of new growth, the humidity where I am has been astronomical and while I feel like i'm melting everyday, my hair LOVES it so i'll take it. I've been sweating like crazy though so I've washed my hair more than twice a month already. I'm hoping these braids at least stay nice enough to last through my vacation over the next few weeks. I'm getting excited to see how much my hair will have grown by Late august/September when I take these down. I'm also toying with the thought of doing 1-2 years of no heat. I already have about 5 or 6 months under my belt but I want to straighten my hair when I come out of the box braids to see if I need a trim...would a rollerset be a good option? I want to at the least avoid a lot of direct heat. My hair is thin density and fine/normal strands. I don't think I can get away with blowdrying and flat ironing, I haven't seen any heat damage but I just don't like it.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 26, 2017)

JosieLynn said:


> Not too much to update on my hair atm. Coming up on a month in my 2nd set of box braids for the summer season. I think I've already got around a 1/2 of new growth, the humidity where I am has been astronomical and while I feel like i'm melting everyday, my hair LOVES it so i'll take it. I've been sweating like crazy though so I've washed my hair more than twice a month already. I'm hoping these braids at least stay nice enough to last through my vacation over the next few weeks. I'm getting excited to see how much my hair will have grown by Late august/September when I take these down. I'm also toying with the thought of doing 1-2 years of no heat. I already have about 5 or 6 months under my belt but I want to straighten my hair when I come out of the box braids to see if I need a trim...would a rollerset be a good option? I want to at the least avoid a lot of direct heat. My hair is thin density and fine/normal strands. I don't think I can get away with blowdrying and flat ironing, I haven't seen any heat damage but I just don't like it.


You can do a rollerset and trim or do a rollerset and flat iron on. Low heat setting. Your hair doesn't have to be swinging straight to do a trim.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 26, 2017)

@JosieLynn I agree with @faithVA Roller sets are a great option to use instead of direct heat for trims. I can't even remember the last time I used direct heat...probably close to 2 years now. It's just not necessary for my hair. I can get it straight with a roller set and wrap. 

Roller setting is especially good for trims because the hair is already grouped together by the roller. As you take the rollers out one by one, it's very easy to evaluate that section...trim only what's needed and move on to the next. I think it keeps you from over-trimming.


----------



## JosieLynn (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks @faithVA @lulu97! I've been watching a bunch of youtube videos lately on it, since I've never rollerset my hair before. I will def update you all when I do it


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 26, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Welp the banana clip ponytails didn't turn out that well. My hair swallowed, popped and killed 3 all in the same day. I just gave up and put my hair in a ponytail with a regular satin scrunchie. I guess I'll have to save the banana clips for when my hair is straight from a roller set. My curly hair just ain't with it!


Lulu's Hair: What is this confounded contraption? I don't like it. (banana clip pops).
Hair: Again? (curls screaming "ahh, you're squishing me" "stop stepping on my feet")
Wait for it..wait for it (banana clip pops)
Hair: Man, Lulu has not learned her lesson. Ok here's what we're gonna do: wait for a few minutes... then just as she's about to do something (banana clip pops).

Don't ask me why I did this


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 26, 2017)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Lulu's Hair: What is this confounded contraption? I don't like it. (banana clip pops).
> Hair: Again? (curls screaming "ahh, you're squishing me" "stop stepping on my feet")
> Wait for it..wait for it (banana clip pops)
> Hair: Man, Lulu has not learned her lesson. Ok here's what we're gonna do: wait for a few minutes... then just as she's about to do something (banana clip pops).
> ...




LOL!!!! The sad part about it is that I was gonna try another one but my son had already broke it. I shoulda known they were not gonna work. When I bought them from the BSS, the pack didn't have a price on it. When I got to the counter, I asked the clerk how much did they cost....he just shrugged his shoulders and said I don't know...just give me a dollar! 


I haven't give up the dream all the way...if I can find the ones that interlock like this on the ground, I'll pick them up:

https://www.gladhair.com/collections/banana-hair-clips/products/cream-color-banana-clip

Those are the kind that I used to buy...my old ones got lost when we moved.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 26, 2017)

I need a relaxer and an update. I'm like 5 months post and it's not pretty. Smh 

I don't know how you long-haired ladies are getting these Rollersets. Aren't your lengths weighing down the curls? It seem they would fall by the time you leave your house.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 26, 2017)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I need a relaxer and an update. I'm like 5 months post and it's not pretty. Smh
> 
> I don't know how you long-haired ladies are getting these Rollersets. Aren't your lengths weighing down the curls? It seem they would fall by the time you leave your house.



I don't like the curls from roller sets. They look grandma-ish on me.  When I do get around to setting....I'll either do one of these techniques after I take down the rollers:

Finger comb out the curls, wrap it in a traditional style wrap and wear the hair straight.

Finger comb out the curls, put my hair in 1-3 Bantu knots and rock those curls.

Or I'll just bun or put in in a braid.

I roller set pretty much for smoothness and to give me a starting point to transition into a different style. However, I don't roller set often anymore like I used to. Just a few times a year. The process is just too much. It requires more time and patience than what I'm willing to give at this length and point in my hair journey.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 26, 2017)

^^^^Ok I see! That makes sense to me.


----------



## snoop (Jul 26, 2017)

JosieLynn said:


> Not too much to update on my hair atm. Coming up on a month in my 2nd set of box braids for the summer season. I think I've already got around a 1/2 of new growth, the humidity where I am has been astronomical and while I feel like i'm melting everyday, my hair LOVES it so i'll take it. I've been sweating like crazy though so I've washed my hair more than twice a month already. I'm hoping these braids at least stay nice enough to last through my vacation over the next few weeks. I'm getting excited to see how much my hair will have grown by Late august/September when I take these down. I'm also toying with the thought of doing 1-2 years of no heat. I already have about 5 or 6 months under my belt but I want to straighten my hair when I come out of the box braids to see if I need a trim...would a rollerset be a good option? I want to at the least avoid a lot of direct heat. My hair is thin density and fine/normal strands. I don't think I can get away with blowdrying and flat ironing, I haven't seen any heat damage but I just don't like it.



If you don't care about the overall shape, then you can always twist your hair and then trim the ends.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 27, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Last night Dh told me that he doesn't like my current protective style. During the week I've been wearing a deep side part with two flat twists, pinned up in the back similar to this (I found this photo on Google - it isn't me!):
> 
> He said it makes me look like an old lady and doesn't showcase my beauty.    He's just tryna make a case for me to stop wearing this style lol.
> 
> I will say that even though this style affords me the ability to not touch/deal w/ my hair for several days, it probably isn't the cutest.  Finding protective styles that preserve my fly is tough at my length.  Off to Youtube I go.....


So this morning I was tired and said *** it, this hair is going in two flat twists today.  So I did a kind of different part and made sure my edges were super sleek etc.  Kinda jazzed it up but the basic style is still exactly the same.  Tell me why DH walked into the room talmbout "Oh wow that looks so pretty on you".      Bruh.  You gave me a complex over this hairstyle a fortnight ago, now it's all good?   He said it just looks different than it did before.  I give up. 

Haven't straightened my hair since the holiday.  Just keeping it moist, oiled and put up in some style.  Even after I did my wash n go puffs last week I noticed my ends weren't as bad as I thought they were, since I oiled them really well.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 27, 2017)

@tapioca_pudding Darn that hubby *shakes fist* it probably had to grow on him and helped that you jazzed it up a bit lol.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 27, 2017)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @tapioca_pudding Darn that hubby *shakes fist* it probably had to grow on him and helped that you jazzed it up a bit lol.


I know!!!  He has me out here watching endless YouTube vids tryna look presentable, when all it took was some Wetline on these baby hurrs and a fancy part!!  Ah well...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 28, 2017)

Lots of random thoughts coming...just rock with me for a minute...pregnancy brain makes me forget stuff so I just want to put my thoughts in a place I visit frequently.

If you are a music lover like me, check out this show called Retro Centric...especially if you like hip hop and r&b. They call it "old school" but it's just that good stuff from the 90's and early 2000's. Think Jagged Edge, Next, Boys II Men, Tevin Campbell, Mary J Blige, Destiny's Child,  Carl Thomas, A Tribe Called Quest etc. You know that music that just wakes up your soul and makes it smile.

I took down my 2 braids from air drying and I noticed the left side of my hair has developed tons of ssk's. I know it's partly my fault. As naturals; ssk's come with the territory but for the last 4 months, I've been playing in my hair way too much. So before the weekend is over; I'll finger comb out the braids, set my hair on a few flexi rods and stretch it good so I can do a search and destroy. Gotta go back to handling my hair less.

When is enough, enough? Why does having enough turn into wanting more? I have enough stuff to last for a solid 2-3 years for my hair (with the exception of conditioners) and yet I'm still thinking about what else I can try/buy. Yesterday, I decided to go back to only buying as I needed and then my mind instantly started thinking of building my hair accessories back up since I wont be buying hair ingredients/products. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 28, 2017)

See, I forgot to add this to my previous post. Told yall my brain just aint right these days. 

My eating has been going good these last few weeks. Lots of greens, tons of summer fruit and more water than I care to share. I visit the Farmer's Market every Sunday when all the farmers and vendors come to my town and I rack up. Two of the farmers know me by name and always have kind words when I come around. 

I still have a sneaky sweet tooth, but I've been able to calm it down some with chewing sugar free gum. I know it's not the best for you but hey...it works. My DH jokes that I can take down a pack in a hour.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jul 28, 2017)

@lulu97 I love oatmeal with stevia and various fixins in the morning to kill a sweet tooth.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 28, 2017)

My eating hasn't been great this summer. There are a dozen reasons, but I've begun fighting back! I've made purchases to begin my normal healthy eating and started this morning. 

 MILESTONE!!! I did my first flat twist out!!! I spent a long time learning! I used CRN "Style Setter" mixed with some CurlyProverbz DIY Hair Growth Oil (my style setter is way more solid than what I'm seeing on YT). The key for me was doing it on slightly stretched hair, since my hair is super coily when wet (harder to handle when braiding/twisting).

I'm thinking of purchasing some macadamia nut butter to use to add CurlyProverbz oil to as my twist out cream . . . to see how well it works. Supposedly this butter is chemically similar to sebum!

Lastly, tomorrow I attend an all-day free natural hair conference. One event they're having is a "natural hair fashion show." Interesting!

I'm having trouble uploading a pic of the flat twist out. I'll try again later!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 29, 2017)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> @lulu97 I love oatmeal with stevia and various fixins in the morning to kill a sweet tooth.



@Bunnyhaslonghair I haven't had oatmeal in months. That would be a good alternative! Thanks Sis!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jul 30, 2017)

I haven't been to this thread since early June. Loving the picsss! So much beautiful hair! 

I've been soooo busy with work that I barely touch my hair anymore... 
My life is like  ... Seriously lol. 

However, still bonnets every night, protective styling: plaited buns, or my favorite, and most easiest, a curly flip up. (I'm attempting to upload a pic of my lil curly flip up today but I keep getting an upload error)
I haven't been super consistent lately as far as my regimen goes.... I barely use products, barely wash it, barely take my vitamins.... I don't think it has affected my growth or length retention though  because I haven't seen any breakage, and my hair is def growing.... I co-washed my hair last Sunday and I didn't put ONE product in my hair the entire week! That's the first time I've done that. I cowashed it, let it dry, plait it then bunned it! My hair surprisingly stayed soft throughout the week (not that dry "ugh" feeling) ... However I took the bun down yesterday and let the hair go for two days now, and now it's a tangled dry mess  

Today, I'll actually wash, condition and deep condition, moisturize, seal and whole works just to give my hair some TLC. Something it has def been missing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 31, 2017)

Uploading is working again.  Yay!

So here is that milestone, first DIY flat twist-out I mentioned I recently accomplished. Yay!!!

I installed 4 chunky flat twists on each half of my head.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Aug 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Uploading is working again.  Yay!
> 
> So here is that milestone, first DIY flat twist-out I mentioned I recently accomplished. Yay!!!
> 
> ...



 That is pretty! Very defined! I love it!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 1, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> That is pretty! Very defined! I love it!



Thanks, @NaturalShe94!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 1, 2017)

@faithVA, thank you for your patient e-instruction on how to flat twist. Your contributions to this forum are significant and so far reaching!!! Big e-hug!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 1, 2017)

I still haven't done a proper length check.  But this past weekend I wore my hair in a wash n go, and didnt pin it up in a puff.  Normally I hate the way my wng's look just hanging down because it's such an awkward length.  But I actually liked how it looked and it hung really nicely.  So I assume there is some length retention & growth  happening   I'll take it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm so not good with hair dates. I have no clue when my last relaxer was, the day I cut off all my relaxed ends or any of the dates that everybody finds important regarding their hair. But I renewed my LHCF subscription today so that means I've been on the forum for close to 4 years. In that time, I've gone from bleached highlighted transitioning bra strap length hair to fully natural butt length hair. I'm proud of my progress and am happy to say that I have not had any major setbacks. Only a few "nah girl, wrong way" signs. LOL My hair and I have come a long way and have managed to build a pretty solid give and take relationship.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 1, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I'm so not good with hair dates. I have no clue when my last relaxer was, the day I cut off all my relaxed ends or any of the dates that everybody finds important regarding their hair. But I renewed my LHCF subscription today so that means I've been on the forum for close to 4 years. In that time, I've gone from bleached highlighted transitioning bra strap length hair to fully natural butt length hair. I'm proud of my progress and am happy to say that I have not had any major setbacks. Only a few "nah girl, wrong way" signs. LOL My hair and I have come a long way and have managed to build a pretty solid give and take relationship.



Congratulations!

Sometimes screen names are so similar but I feel like we were in another challenge together back then -- or maybe I was lurking, LoL.  I remember your hair color. Didn't you used to Bantu knot your hair?. If so, you're the reason I Bantu knot my straightened hair to give it a little umph. You've made such awesome progress!!


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 1, 2017)

This has been my surprise protective style since early June.  I put in cornrows in order to rock wigs but I've been too darned lazy to even bother with a wig. SMH. So now I cowash, bun them and rock them out with a headband.

View media item 129305
This style has been such a Godsend during this move and I never would've  walked out of the house with these janky cornrows in the past. But I  guess the baby wrap tied to my chest and dried spit up stains on my clothes put things into perspective for me. LoL 

I think my hair will remain like this for another month. KISS!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 1, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Sometimes screen names are so similar but I feel like we were in another challenge together back then -- or maybe I was lurking, LoL.  I remember your hair color. Didn't you used to Bantu knot your hair?. If so, you're the reason I Bantu knot my straightened hair to give it a little umph. You've made such awesome progress!!



Yes that was me! I used to roller set then put my hair in 1-3 Bantu knots....still do to maintain sets. I did them and talked about them so much @MileHighDiva named them  "lulu knots" LOL

Some days I miss that hair color. Funny enough, it was my reason for going natural. My hair started to break badly and my stylist said it was probably because I was double processed at it was taking a toll. She advised to let go of the bleach or the relaxer. I chose the relaxer! LOL But then after around 2-3 years, the bleached hair started webbing together and breaking too. My hair took off when I let that crap go as well....but it was pretty while it lasted. LOL


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 1, 2017)

Yes! Those are the pictures I remember! Thank you for inspiring me with the bantu knot! Before that, I had been doing too many and my knot out was too curly. You mentioned doing only one knot and how it gave a soft curl and that has been a staple for me when I rock straightened hair. Appreciate you, sis!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 1, 2017)

I switched over from Purvana Max hsn vitamins to Itworks hair vitamins. If I don't notice a difference after a month or 2 I'll try something new.

I haven't been working out like at all...my new gym doesn't have childcare, so I either have to work out in the wee hours or late late. I've been eating a whole lot better though. I stepped up my fruit and veggie game big time!!

My hair feels healthier since I ditched the wigs. My edges seem to be getting thicker too


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 1, 2017)

I've got a question for the thread:

Do you think it's possible to reach MBL and beyond if one brushes one's hair?

I ask because I keep seeing claims to the opposite, and I just can't be a finger-detangling-only hair carer.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @faithVA, thank you for your patient e-instruction on how to flat twist. Your contributions to this forum are significant and so far reaching!!! Big e-hug!!!



So you walking around here looking sexy based on something I said?  I'm loving your hair. Your going to need to come do mine now   Glad I could help.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 1, 2017)

faithVA said:


> So you walking around here looking sexy based on something I said?  I'm loving your hair. Your going to need to come do mine now   Glad I could help.



Aw, thanks!



Yes! It's your fault and @Sharpened 's. She shared videos that completely demystified the process, and you answered all my questions and shared that CRITICAL tip about what to do if you get to the end of your twist and it's very lopsided (lots of hair on one half, little or no hair left on the other half).


----------



## faithVA (Aug 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Aw, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! It's your fault and @Sharpened 's. She shared videos that completely demystified the process, and you answered all my questions and shared that CRITICAL tip about what to do if you get to the end of your twist and it's very lopsided (lots of hair on one half, little or no hair left on the other half).



That's all well and good but when are you coming to do my hair


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 1, 2017)

faithVA said:


> That's all well and good but when are you coming to do my hair





You are a better flat twister than I am, I guarantee it!


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 2, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I've got a question for the thread:
> 
> Do you think it's possible to reach MBL and beyond if one brushes one's hair?
> 
> I ask because I keep seeing claims to the opposite, and I just can't be a finger-detangling-only hair carer.




I credit finger detangling and overall low manipulation with helping  me get to MBL and beyond as a 4b natural. But I have fine strands so low-no manipulation is optimal for my retention..that and maintaining my protein/moisture balance. HTH!

ETA pix:

It took me 2 years to get from SL to MBL. I'm slow grower and I had never had hair longer than SL in my life so optimal retention is always my goal.

April 2011
View media item 124741
April 2013
View media item 124361


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 2, 2017)

.


MzSwift said:


> I credit finger detangling and overall low manipulation with helping  me get to MBL and beyond as a 4b natural. But I have fine strands so low-no manipulation is optimal for my retention..that and maintaining my protein/moisture balance. HTH!
> 
> ETA pix:
> 
> ...



Amazing growth! Many congratulations!  

I think I have to come to terms: Maybe I don't yet want it bad enough. I'm unwilling to forego brushing, and I have fine strands.

I'll reassess around January 1, 2018. I'll see what my retention is like having brushed all year to detangle.


----------



## snoop (Aug 3, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> I credit finger detangling and overall low manipulation with helping  me get to MBL and beyond as a 4b natural. But I have fine strands so low-no manipulation is optimal for my retention..that and maintaining my protein/moisture balance. HTH!
> 
> ETA pix:
> 
> ...




Congratulations!  Doesn't it feel good!  Like you I'd always had short hair (maybe CBL the longest) and thought that my 4c hair was just the type to never grow, but when you achieve those milestones it feels like a whole other world has opened up about we and our hair "can" and "can't" do.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 3, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I've got a question for the thread:
> 
> Do you think it's possible to reach MBL and beyond if one brushes one's hair?
> 
> I ask because I keep seeing claims to the opposite, and I just can't be a finger-detangling-only hair carer.



I think you can reach any length still using brushes, combs or only your fingers *as long as you are gentle and not ripping through your hair*. I can get away with finger detangling 90% of the time and only running my TEK brush or my TEK comb through here and there.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 3, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I think you can reach any length still using brushes, combs or only your fingers *as long as you are gentle and not ripping through your hair*. I can get away with finger detangling 90% of the time and only running my TEK brush or my TEK comb through here and there.



I meant to add:
If you must use combs/brushes: 

When you have tangles or knots, try to work those out with your fingers first.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 3, 2017)

snoop said:


> Congratulations!  Doesn't it feel good!  Like you I'd always had short hair (maybe CBL the longest) and thought that my 4c hair was just the type to never grow, but when you achieve those milestones it feels like a whole other world has opened up about we and our hair "can" and "can't" do.





I rocked my hair in a texlaxed 2-3 inch curly fro for most of my teen and adult life. Whenever I thought about growing my hair out, I was always discouraged by people because I'm not "mixed." When I finally found the hairboards, I  just  shaved my head and didn't tell anyone what I was doing. Heck, my ultimate goal was APL bc *I *thought that was the only possibility for me (notice it's the only line marked on my makeshift shirt). People started to respond once it grew past SL though. Once I  passed APL, I scolded myself for my limited thinking. Then I started visualizing and made WL. I'm ready for my butt length hair!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 5, 2017)

Finally gave myself a relaxer and my length looks exactly the same lol It's not as thick but guess it's to be expected considering...

I'm over the PS. I think it's starting to react negatively to it. I rather maintain here than to grow thin TBL.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 5, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I've got a question for the thread:
> 
> Do you think it's possible to reach MBL and beyond if one brushes one's hair?
> 
> I ask because I keep seeing claims to the opposite, and I just can't be a finger-detangling-only hair carer.



Finger detangling is the most gentle way to detangle hair, but I don't have the time for alladat. I think you can use brushes and still retain length, so long as you find the most gentle tool for your own hair and use it only when necessary.  Wearing styles that keep tangling to a minimum and finger detangling to get the major knots before brushing, also helps.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 5, 2017)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Finally gave myself a relaxer and my length looks exactly the same lol It's not as thick but guess it's to be expected considering...
> 
> I'm over the PS. I think it's starting to react negatively to it. I rather maintain here than to grow thin TBL.



How will you be wearing your hair now? I know you like to rock those lovely wigs.

How is the postpartum shedding now?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 5, 2017)

Today I tried a lot of new things for wash day. Oh vey! 

Here's what I did, and the results are in the picture below. This hair is huge (pictures don't show it justly!), and I got some breakage of my ends. I feel like the reason for the breakage -- aside from any that might have stemmed from blow drying -- is that the new-to-me deep conditioner was not that great on my hair.

Cleanser: *HairPrint Chelating Shampoo* (looooooove this stuff! It's a plant-based chelating poo that leaves my hair light and springy but not dry)
Deep conditioner: *Natty Naturals Rhassoul Deep Conditioner *
NOTE: This felt like Komaza Care's Protein treatment on my hair *application-wise*. Very strange. I left it in overnight. Didn't feel like I got anything from it, but my hair is like that with most DCs. It might be great, I dunno. I definitely couldn't detangle with it.)
Heat protectant and leave-in: *Chi Total Protect*
NOTE: Smelled like something green (plant-like) and perfume-y all at once.  Did not leave my hair feeling as silky as Chi Silk Infusion. Seemed fine otherwise.
Blow dryer (first time ever on natural hair): Lescolton blowdry and styler in one (paddle brush blow dryer)

Sealant:* Natty Butter*
Styler: *Natty Creme*
So, I loved flat twisting on stretched hair. I like the results. I'm wondering if this whole process would fare better were I to use my Chi Silk Infusion instead and my HG DC, Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Deep Penetrating Hair Treatment. When I tested the blow dryer on a patch with just the Silk Infusion, there was no breakage and things fared MUCH better.

I will try it again sometime, but if I get breakage again, I'll abandon it.

*   *


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Aug 7, 2017)

So this is my mother.... (Pics are pretty blurry because I took these pics while she was walking in front of me)
I love her length and body of her hair sooo much. I'm like #GOALS
Moms out here with hangtime lol


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Me in a WnG today. Not really a souped up WnG, but I threw some water in it,  a cheap moisturizer and the cheap growth oil that goes with it which was only because it was light and it's wash day so I didn't wanna use my higher end products just for work. However it came out pretty okay to me for a cheapie which I don't really use for my WnG's.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 7, 2017)

I am really enjoying this new-to-me YouTuber.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 7, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> So this is my mother.... (Pics are pretty blurry because I took these pics while she was walking in front of me)
> I love her length and body of her hair sooo much. I'm like #GOALS
> Moms out here with hangtime lol
> View attachment 407127



Gone head Momma! It's so shiny and dark too...love it!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 7, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I am really enjoying this new-to-me YouTuber.



Her makeup is done so tastefully. Love it!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 7, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> How will you be wearing your hair now? I know you like to rock those lovely wigs.
> 
> How is the postpartum shedding now?



Those are good questions. I have no idea. Not really style savvy. It's been in a lame ponytail since I relaxed sooooo....yea. Lol

I think the shedding may have stopped but can't really tell yet until my next wash. My hair isn't as thick as it was before though.


----------



## sunshine737 (Aug 11, 2017)

Soooo....
I went a bit scissor happy and chopped at least 3 inches off of my hair. My hair was in need of a trim; I have fine high porosity hair that tangles and gets single stand knots easily. I do frequent s and d sessions, but that leaves my ends feeling thin. So I brushed out my hair with my whipped shea butter mix which gave me a good stretch so that I could get a good look at my ends, I then put it in some small twists and chopped an inch off each twist. Ends looked great afterwards.

The next day when I woke up and undid the twists I looked at the shape that my hair has been growing out in and I wasn't happy. The last time I got a shape up with a professional was 2014 and that was a dry curly cut with a funky shape with it longer in the front/middle and the back not even SL stretched. So I started cutting away and shaped it up. Before the cut my longest layer was W'HIP, now my longest layer in a couple of inches above WL.

Overall I'm happy with the cut and I know I'll enjoy my hair more as it grows out in a shape that works well with the length. I still believe I will reach HL by the end of this challenge.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 15, 2017)

I straightened my hair over the weekend for the first time in about 2 months or so I think.  I didn't do a length check because I'm lazy and I didn't care at the time.  Anywho, my hair felt so effin thick yet silky and healthy and luxurious. I had my Farrah Fawcett flips going on and errythang.  DH was like Oh look it's my other wife.   I got "your hair is getting soooo long" from friends/fam all day.

However, I always feel somewhat 'basic' with straight hair after like 48 hours so I washed it this morning.  It takes a few days after straightening for my curls to fully spring back, and I can't wait cuz I miss them so.  But I also know my regimen was working because there was a noticeable difference in the overall health of my hair, as well as length/thickness.  So I'm gonna just stick with my lazy arse routine that's getting me results. 

I really think I will surpass APL by Xmas.... lemme put that out there into the Universe for fulfillment.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 15, 2017)

Nothing much going on. I'm really enjoying rocking decorative hair combs in my ponytails, buns & French braids. They are just too cute and add a little but of "something, something" to otherwise pretty boring looking styles. LOL Tried to to upload a pic but y'all know the forum is fickle with pictures lately....sometimes it works, most times it doesn't.

I'm thinking about making my own combs so that way I can add some of my crystals in them. Not anytime soon though...right now I'm just having fun collecting them.


----------



## beauti (Aug 16, 2017)

*I'm still rocking my braids. I've been moisturizing every 2 to 3 days. I'm hanging on to these bad boys until September *


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 19, 2017)

I've been washing my hair every two weeks and putting it in 6 braids to dry. I wear them in a bun for up to a week, then take them out for a braid out until it's time to wash again. Wash day takes about 3 hours, which isn't bad. It takes over an hour just to do my braids. I wish I could do it faster. 

I was going to straighten but my edges are still growing in from my post partum shedding. I'm just going to leave them alone for a while. 

I do have some SSKs but it's not too bad. I might straighten and trim next month.


----------



## snoop (Aug 19, 2017)

Yesterday, I finished installing some mini two-strand twists using my hair. 

I've been really good with drinking my water.  I get just over 2L per day.  I'll start becoming more strict with my food soon.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 19, 2017)

Yesterday I went thru my wig stash to toss them out and I found one I never worn! It's so cute & I didn't even lay my baby hairs on the lace yet. Lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## beauti (Aug 19, 2017)

*@pre_medicalrulz  that's so pretty! deets please! I will be wigging it in the fall and winter and have been putting together a list of wigs.*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 19, 2017)

After prepooing, pooing, and DCing . . . I applied CurlyProverbz DIY Oil and the Naptural85 DIY flaxseed gel and dried with a diffuser.

I have less definition than I prefer, but I was very light-handed (last time I was too heavy-handed and got snowing with the DIY gel).

I'm going to keep practicing with the gel application: It takes not no time to make and it's very healthy.

Sorry for the apparent mean mug: It's not really a mean mug. 

I gotta say: Eco Styler (free sample from hair conference) gave me 5-day definition (I eventually just washed it out . . .  I could have worn it longer), and my hair was so defined and my ends so "protected/shellacked" that tangling was virtually non-existent.

Too bad I can't staaaaaaaaaand the ingredients. I don't know you guys: I am so torn. Over the long haul, the Eco might be healthier for my hair, but who KNOWS what the ingredients do to the body long term.

DIY flaxseed gel:







Flaxseed and black castor oil Eco Styler:


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 19, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@pre_medicalrulz  that's so pretty! deets please! I will be wigging it in the fall and winter and have been putting together a list of wigs.*



It was a few months ago but I got it because of this YouTuber here:


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 19, 2017)

Wow @pre_medicalrulz , it looks even cuter shorter! Thanks for sharing. Although I haven't yet graduated to lace  fronts, I can appreciate them.


----------



## beauti (Aug 19, 2017)

*@pre_medicalrulz thank you! I thought it was human hair! This is affordable*


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 20, 2017)

For those WL or longer, how do you get your hair to lay flat under wigs? I never wear them bc I feel like my hair will be too bulky underneath.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Aug 20, 2017)

FoxxyLocs said:


> For those WL or longer, how do you get your hair to lay flat under wigs? I never wear them bc I feel like my hair will be too bulky underneath.



I'd actually like to know this too. I want to start on wigs, but, I have no idea how I would lay my hair down flat enough unless I straighten it then wrap it.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 20, 2017)

FoxxyLocs said:


> For those WL or longer, how do you get your hair to lay flat under wigs? I never wear them bc I feel like my hair will be too bulky underneath.




I do this with 2-6 braids.


----------



## brg240 (Aug 20, 2017)

I feel like I need to start over with my hair. Like not bc but product/care wise

Smh spent about 9 hrs detangling tbf that was my own fault bc I've just been brushing it back into a bun for about 3 weeks


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Aug 21, 2017)

So my natural air dried hair is starting to look longer and a bit fuller in it's complete natural state (before using products). Didn't even notice until I snapped a selfie the other day and I said "wait a min, is that my shrinkage looking longer?"


----------



## Colocha (Aug 22, 2017)

Blew out the back section of my hair to find it hits the top of my birth mark. I measured and that's 7 inches (being generous) from hip. I think I can get there in 2019 barring any setbacks. 

 

(Pic crossposted with twist/braid/bun challenge)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 22, 2017)

I'll add these while I can and the forum is allowing me to upload (though I've shared them in other threads)

French braid:

 

Regular braid pinned up with hair forks:

 

 


Ponytails:


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Aug 22, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I'll add these while I can and the forum is allowing me to upload (though I've shared them in other threads)
> 
> French braid:
> 
> ...



I just love your hair lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 23, 2017)

FoxxyLocs said:


> For those WL or longer, how do you get your hair to lay flat under wigs? I never wear them bc I feel like my hair will be too bulky underneath.





NaturalShe94 said:


> I'd actually like to know this too. I want to start on wigs, but, I have no idea how I would lay my hair down flat enough unless I straighten it then wrap it.



As long as the front lay flat 'enough' I don't really put any thought into it. Just add 4 plaits to each side, pin them down & go. It never looks strange to me. In the curly wig above I am actually wearing 2 plaits; one on each side.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 23, 2017)

NaturalShe94 said:


> I just love your hair lol



Thank you Sis. The feeling is mutual!


----------



## MysTori (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm not even BSL yet, but I'll be lurking in this thread. So many great tips and inspirational pics in here. Love, love, love this thread.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 24, 2017)

MysTori said:


> I'm not even BSL yet, but I'll be lurking in this thread. So many great tips and inspirational pics in here. Love, love, love this thread.



You are always welcome to stop through and chat or join. There are no length requirements. We would love to have you and support you in your hair journey!


----------



## MysTori (Aug 24, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> You are always welcome to stop through and chat or join. There are no length requirements. We would love to have you and support you in your hair journey!


Thank you!


----------



## Daina (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi Ladies just checking in to say hey! I am very hair indifferent right now. I've only been wearing buns for the last month 6-7 days a week. About 8 weeks ago I trimmed off a good portion of my remaining heat damage and am now back to MBL. Still cleansing and DC weekly but just not enjoying my hair right now. Probably won't straighten again till November. I miss enjoying my hair so thinking about straightening or rollersetting at least once a month when it gets colder. My hair has thickened up considerably and I love the CP growth oil mix! It's almost getting too thick if there is such a thing! 

Pray everyone is well, happy growing ladies!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 26, 2017)

Daina said:


> Hi Ladies just checking in to say hey! I am very hair indifferent right now. I've only been wearing buns for the last month 6-7 days a week. About 8 weeks ago I trimmed off a good portion of my remaining heat damage and am now back to MBL. Still cleansing and DC weekly but just not enjoying my hair right now. Probably won't straighten again till November. I miss enjoying my hair so thinking about straightening or rollersetting at least once a month when it gets colder. My hair has thickened up considerably and I love the CP growth oil mix! It's almost getting too thick if there is such a thing!
> 
> Pray everyone is well, happy growing ladies!





I'm feeling a little fatigued by it all, as well . . . but I know my issue: I'm the cause because I sometimes research and read and trial to the extent that I burn myself out.

The very, very good news:

The concept and potential of an ayurvedic regimen has focused my attention away from most products. 
I have found an AWESOME, AWESOME gel, and it's performance and shine and ingredients make me want to use only it.  That's great!
I'm pretty sure I'm going to try to finally finish my DIY clip ins project and alternate between them and twist outs and elongated (diffused) wash and goes worn out, as ponytails, and as puffs.

I have been trying so very hard to stick with the same product combination for an extended period of time, and have never really been successful at it.  I'm hopeful about the combo below, though. I don't actually think I can do better by my hair than with the products below.

I am going to move everything else into boxes and just try to train myself to use these products. 

(Photo enlarges upon click)


----------



## beauti (Aug 26, 2017)

*took my braids out earlier today, slapped my wig on to go watch the fight with DH. plenty of 

hair's gonna have to wait until tomorrow!*


----------



## NCHairDiva (Aug 27, 2017)

Daina said:


> Hi Ladies just checking in to say hey! I am very hair indifferent right now. I've only been wearing buns for the last month 6-7 days a week. About 8 weeks ago I trimmed off a good portion of my remaining heat damage and am now back to MBL. Still cleansing and DC weekly but just not enjoying my hair right now. Probably won't straighten again till November. I miss enjoying my hair so thinking about straightening or rollersetting at least once a month when it gets colder. My hair has thickened up considerably and I love the CP growth oil mix! It's almost getting too thick if there is such a thing!
> 
> Pray everyone is well, happy growing ladies!



Hi, I just wanted to chime in and ask what is the CP GROWTH OIL MIX??? Thanks in advance


----------



## Daina (Aug 27, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> Hi, I just wanted to chime in and ask what is the CP GROWTH OIL MIX??? Thanks in advance



@NCHairDiva, hey sis it's the Curly Proverbz growth oil mix. There is a whole thread on it that quite a few of us participate in. Her original oil mix and a few other versions are included with her YT videos. Many of us have also made several tweaks and tried different formulations. I don't know how to paste a link from my phone but if any of the other ladies do can you please post? In the meantime I will bump it and tag you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 27, 2017)

Funny story:

Wore my hair down yesterday and got scalp checked. 

I've been around this girl for almost 4 years now and we talk hair from time to time ....usually she asks for advice for her 7 year old daughter who is natural.

Her: *rubs my hair* and says:  you just make me sick with all this hair.

I don't comment...just smile and continue watching the movie. (She's a friend of my Sis). I honestly don't mind when people I know touches my hair. It's not a big deal.

Then she proceeds to rub through my scalp, not even trying to be discreet.

Me: so...you weave checking me? Found what you were looking for? *still smiling*

Her: was just making sure it was all yours.

She then compliments me, and tells me my hair was soft and smelled good. (Followed it up with a snarky comment saying most natural hair people have hard and greasy hair like her daughter) I said thanks and just shrugged it off. After all these years of her watching my hair grow and me giving her advice about her daughter, she still has a hard time believing "we" can have long hair.

The key to having what you want, starts with the belief that you can.

ETA: My hair wasn't even at its full length potential. It was in a rollerset turned braidout (that sits at my waist). She prolly woulda broke my neck, scalp checking me so hard if it was in a straightened state. LOL


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 27, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Funny story:
> 
> Wore my hair down yesterday and got scalp checked.
> 
> ...



Reading this makes me deeply upset Lulu. Not only about their lack of belief in themselves and in what our hair is capable of doing but also about how jealousy or whatever it is can make them act so rude! Why don't you just ask me if this is all my hair or if I'm wearing extensions? Are you implying that you are giving yourself the liberty to aggressively pull at my hair because you believe that I am a deceptive person who would otherwise lie to you about my real hair length? It's a very rude thing to imply.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 27, 2017)

Lulu! Wow, you retained a peaceful spirit/heart.

Thank you, long-haired ladies, for showing us that afro-textured hair can be retained for great lengths!

It is my GOAL to show everyone watching me that natural hair is amazing. For all the struggles I have with dealing with my hair's characteristics, my natural hair is SO much healthier and more fun than my unhealthy relaxed hair. It feels so right when people stop me and ask me "How do you get your hair to look like that?"


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 27, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Reading this makes me deeply upset Lulu. Not only about their lack of belief in themselves and in what our hair is capable of doing but also about how jealousy or whatever it is can make them act so rude! Why don't you just ask me if this is all my hair or if I'm wearing extensions? Are you implying that you are giving yourself the liberty to aggressively pull at my hair because you believe that I am a deceptive person who would otherwise lie to you about my real hair length? It's a very rude thing to imply.





YvetteWithJoy said:


> Lulu! Wow, you retained a peaceful spirit/heart.
> 
> Thank you, long-haired ladies, for showing us that afro-textured hair can be retained for great lengths!
> 
> It is my GOAL to show everyone watching me that natural hair is amazing. For all the struggles I have with dealing with my hair's characteristics, my natural hair is SO much healthier and more fun than my unhealthy relaxed hair. It feels so right when people stop me and ask me "How do you get your hair to look like that?"



Very few people disturb or interrupt my peace (with the exception of someone hurting my children) LOL I even cooked for her that night, hugged her before she left and told her to text my Sis when she got home. It was a NFL game going on at the stadium and that big boxing fight so it was a lot of traffic out. I had put it to the back of my mind until I logged in here really. LOL


----------



## JosieLynn (Aug 28, 2017)

So I am finally out of the braids and I have missed my hair so much! Did a decent deep conditioning and then shampooed twice, styled it into a flat twist with the ends bantu knotted. Came out beautifully and I can totally tell my hair has grown since I started protective styling it these past few months. I'm still kinda in the middle of a move so I haven't been able to rollerset it yet but I will most likely rock the twist out this week and then bun it up until I get back home. But i feel like a freaking movie star


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 28, 2017)

Found an old magazine rack in my basement. Repurposed it to fit all my hair stuff. Now I can have everything in one place instead of scattered all over my bathroom and closet. Plus I can see when I run out of something and need to repurchase. This rack fits snugly under my bathroom sink.

 

I did good on my no-buy for August. I made one purchase (which I didn't need) and ended up giving away most of what I bought. I did use up 8 oils and 4 conditioners though.

I have one planned purchase for conditioners in September from Vitacost and that will be it for the year.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 28, 2017)

@lulu97 I think I might host another no buy soon to save some Christmas cash. I really need to use up some stuff before I buy anything else...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 28, 2017)

Sooooooooooooo.....I discovered a single tailbone length strand in the shower last night. 





I'm not claiming Tailbone length yet...but in about 2-3 months I most likely will be able to 

Oh, and I discovered Dove Cooling Moisture conditioner. It's pretty dope.

Oh! And I completed my 2 yr degree and am currently completing my BA at a 4 yr university. And am working on my non-profit organization. 

I have been so busy, y'all! But that tailbone length strand got me in here !


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 28, 2017)

August 28th length check photos for participating in the 2 inches in 4 months challenge:

Right-hand side: About 11 and 1/4 inches
Back: About 11 and 1/2 inches (hair is extending beyond hubby's fingers)


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 29, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> Sooooooooooooo.....I discovered a single tailbone length strand in the shower last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so you not going to take a picture of that one strand for us?


The other day I pulled some hair down and thought I found a few hip length hairs. But when I pulled a little more, it was just shed hair coming out


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 29, 2017)

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, so you not going to take a picture of that one strand for us?
> 
> 
> The other day I pulled some hair down and thought I found a few hip length hairs. But when I pulled a little more, it was just shed hair coming out





That IS funny! Ha!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 29, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> @lulu97 I think I might host another no buy soon to save some Christmas cash. I really need to use up some stuff before I buy anything else...



That sounds like a good plan. I will join you!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 29, 2017)

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, so you not going to take a picture of that one strand for us?
> 
> 
> The other day I pulled some hair down and thought I found a few hip length hairs. But when I pulled a little more, it was just shed hair coming out



I was going to...but the way my angle is set up with the lack of lighting in my house lol it won't show up...it's one measly strand all by its lonesome! 

I thought it was a shed hair too, but it's attached to my scalp. I kept tugging and finger combing at it and it was yanking at my scalp.

I'm gonna give it 3 months to have friends so that I can capture it in a picture.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 29, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> August 28th length check photos for participating in the 2 inches in 4 months challenge:
> 
> Right-hand side: About 11 and 1/4 inches
> Back: About 11 and 1/2 inches (hair is extending beyond hubby's fingers)
> ...


You got a lot of hair!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 29, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> You got a lot of hair!



Oh, thanks for this, sis. It feels so short to me! Lol.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 29, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Funny story:
> 
> Wore my hair down yesterday and got scalp checked.
> 
> ...


This makes me both sad and more determined.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 30, 2017)

I was looking for a moisturizer and I bought one Qhemet AOHC and one Darcy's botanicals avocado and honey twisting cream. The goal was to pick one, but I like them both. I use Darcy's for styling and Qhemet for my ends since it's so thick.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 30, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, thanks for this, sis. It feels so short to me! Lol.


Girl! This is my first time seeing it stretched out! Lol  I knew you had hair, just didn't know how long it was! Lol your hair reminds me of my DD.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 1, 2017)

Happy September!!! Come on Fall...my favorite hair, food & clothes season. Woot! Woot!


 

And let me see just one leaf fall on the ground and I'm pulling out the scarves! LOL


----------



## beauti (Sep 1, 2017)

*@lulu97 same here! I'm a fall baby so I love it! to hell with summer *


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 1, 2017)

I attended an exercise class today (I usually exercise at home). Everyone besides me and another lady were fitness experts. The other lady was probably 65 or so.

OMG! The leg workout, weight lifting, and yoga were no joke. I was the least fit, most inflexible person in there, but I had a great time.

I've been eating vegan for less than a week and feel WONDERFUL. Feeling so good enabled me to last through to the end.  Otherwise . . . 

I'll visit 2 more classes before I decide whether to join. I can, unfortunately, never make the cycle classes.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I attended an exercise class today (I usually exercise at home). Everyone besides me and another lady were fitness experts. The other lady was probably 65 or so.
> 
> OMG! The leg workout, weight lifting, and yoga were no joke. I was the least fit, most inflexible person in there, but I had a great time.
> 
> ...



You did a double whammy today: Exercise and Veggies...that's a perfect combo! LOL

I walked my DS to the lake today so he could feed the ducks. That was all the movement I got in so far..but it was very relaxing. Probably do some light stretching and Pilates later.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Sep 1, 2017)

Im doing an end of August (summer)check in. I will be starting a 90 challenge to try and better grown and retain length. I will be back in my full protective style. I will start CP growth oil for the duration of the challenge. Im just gonna see what I have to start and order more things as I go.
My challenge will run from September 1 thru December 1... Then I can see where I am.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 2, 2017)

This is my goal: To be able to make this my signature styling technique.


----------



## beauti (Sep 2, 2017)

*my hair has definitely grown after ps'ing in braids. not sure by how much but there's even more hang time. 

The plan is to remain in protective styles until the end of the year. I'm really hoping for waist length. *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 2, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> Im doing an end of August (summer)check in. I will be starting a 90 challenge to try and better grown and retain length. I will be back in my full protective style. I will start CP growth oil for the duration of the challenge. Im just gonna see what I have to start and order more things as I go.
> My challenge will run from September 1 thru December 1... Then I can see where I am.



Woah Sis, you are about to hit waist. Are you still using wigs to protective style? Spill the deets! How are the wedding plans coming along?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 2, 2017)

beauti said:


> *my hair has definitely grown after ps'ing in braids. not sure by how much but there's even more hang time.
> 
> The plan is to remain in protective styles until the end of the year. I'm really hoping for waist length. *



You will be at waist by year end! I'm claiming it!


----------



## beauti (Sep 2, 2017)

*@lulu97 thank you sis *


----------



## NCHairDiva (Sep 3, 2017)

@lulu97  Yes, I am still protective styling under wigs! I stopped for the last 2 weeks do to habing some hair fall on my edges (the right side was completely bald). I fell back on 2 strand twist and now my edges are looking pretty good. So now Im going back under the wigs for the rest of the year. I am adding in CP growth oil mix (with a few added extras). Im sure the regamin worked for me so I going to keep pushing forward. I have to make it to WL by the end of the year or at least Feb of next year.
Thank you every one for the support. (I really dont even feel like MBL. I want to start wearing my hair out once I comeplete my goals.
BTW: The wedding planning is coming along well. Im still having fun and not stressed!


----------



## beauti (Sep 4, 2017)

*I really like this summer wig





*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 4, 2017)

*Health/Fitness/Body/Weight*
This morning I did Just Dance (Xbox) with our 7 year old. I could only do 2 songs before I was completely tired! I will build up my cardiovascular strength and health.  I absolutely love this activity: It is so win, win, win! 

I ate vegan today, again. Still loving it and the way my body feels. I'm still doing intermittent fasting by eating between 7:30 AM and 3:30 PM and the rest of the time only drinking.

*I want to do something that is yoga with great music. I don't know if I can find that, though. I'm looking at Piyo to see what that's about.*​*Hair*
It is washed, detangled, deep conditioned, and chunky twisted under my black Slap Cap. Ends are lubricated with Jakeala's Shea Amla Parfait. Edges are treated with Asha and Miel Edge Genesis ULTRA Oil.

I need to stop avoiding styling: I really, really, really want to try the flat twist out styling method I posted above. Being a newbie flat-twister is what's stalling me out.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 6, 2017)

*Health/Fitness/Body/Weight*

Yesterday I did 30 minutes on the elliptical at the house.
I'm still eating vegan and absolutely loving it.
I'm still eating on an intermittent fasting shedule.
Still taking my chewable chorella/spirulina tablet.
I'm still getting less water than I want an being less consistent with my multivitamin than I want. I know it's because it requires taking 3. I love these vitamins, but next time I'm purchasing the one-a-day version, though it is less powerful, I believe. I figure I'll get more out of not missing a day than taking the 3 here and there.
*Hair*
Currently wearing a twist out, with some of the hair having been flat-twisted and some of the hair having been a regular 2-strand twist. I styled it with Jakeala's Shea Amla Parfait.

Also, last night I massaged my DIY CurlyProverbz Ayurvedic Hair Growth Oil into my scalp with my electronic scalp massager.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 8, 2017)

Yesterday I did Just Dance 2017 on the XBox calorie burning ode. Excellent workout, and so fun. I'm about to do it again. Our 7-year old is going to be so outdone at my improving my dancing "behind his back" when my scores start increasing when we dance together (i.e. against each other).     

My ends need trimming. Last trim was November 2016, when I lost a LOT of inches. My ends have the normal wear and tear, thinning, and SSks that come over time. I guess I need to try and self trim: I'm sick of salon mishaps.

My ends tangled a bit last wash-and-style day, and I was concerned enough to apply a DC (a new-to-me sample I had of that SM grapeseed one heavy with ceramides) and put my hair into twists. I've had them in for 2 days now, under my asymmetrical wavy bob wig. I need to figure out how to make the part look more authentic, and I'm thinking about de-asymmetry-ing the wig.  Otherwise, this wig always comes through when I'm in a pinch.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 9, 2017)

Cute wig, @YvetteWithJoy !


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 9, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> Cute wig, @YvetteWithJoy !



Thanks!


----------



## beauti (Sep 9, 2017)

*I'm due for a trim so I will blow dry after today's wash day, possibly flat iron as well.*


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 9, 2017)

My hair is too water loving and too long for expensive products. Everytime I wash or rinse my hair, I can practically see the money going down the drain. I'm going to phase out the few pricey items I use and replace with cost effective ones.


----------



## beauti (Sep 10, 2017)

*ok so I ended up banding my hair all the way down to the ends to air dry and my hair was 90% dry by end of the day, which is usually unheard of for me! I will keep doing it this way on wash day bc my curls love each other too much and produce so many tangles! 

today I decided to flat iron my hair and um...yeah it didn't turn out too well! my flat ironed results looked worse than my usual blow dry! I know what I did wrong plus my hair has gotten extremely thick and I just didn't feel like getting it super sleek. so I just did half my head and the other half I will just continue to band to keep stretched until wash day.

I did trim my ends an inch all the way around and these pictures are my after results. i definitely gained 3 inches (not including what i trimmed) since the last time I posted progress pics in April 

I believe I'm a good 3 inches away from waist length. don't know if i will make that by end of the year, I would have to really go hard in order to do it! 













*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 11, 2017)

*Health/Fitness*
Did Just Dance with the 7 year-old. I was winded so early! I gotta keep improving my cardio. I'll get there. It was a fantastic work out. Fun, family, and fitness all rolled into one.

*Hair*
Still wearing the current twist-out. It came out beautifully. I will retwist it tonight instead of letting it shrink into a wash-and-go. I did my scalp and edge massages. My goal is to do them 3x a week: Sundays, Tuesdays, and Fridays. I'm using the DIY CurlyProverbz Ayurvedic Oil on my scalp and Asha & Miel Edge Genesis ULTRA Oil on my edges.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 12, 2017)

@pre_medicalrulz 
Praying that you and your babies are okay.  Irma, didn't look too nice...


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Sep 12, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I really think I will surpass APL by Xmas.... lemme put that out there into the Universe for fulfillment.


I need to stop BSing and do a length check before the end of the month so I can know how far I am from APL.  Just haven't felt like it lol.  In my head Im pretty close but of course photos don't lie.  My last length check was in May and I was about an inch away.  I got a light trim in June, so I dunno where that put me.  Maybe I'll just wait until Xmas and see where I am, iono...... Just ready to get past this milestone and on to the next.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @pre_medicalrulz
> Praying that you and your babies are okay.  Irma, didn't look too nice...


She wasn't. I live in the Bahamas and our islands in the southern end took a beating but most of the islands were okay, thank God. She had tornadoes inside her too which made it doubly worse. Up until Irma, I never heard of hurricanes carrying tornadoes inside them and certainly not in Bahamian waters. What in the world is going on with the weather around the world.

My heart's cry tonight is Oh Lord Jesus, please come!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 12, 2017)

Aggie said:


> She wasn't. I live in the Bahamas and our islands in the southern end took a beating but most of the islands were okay, thank God. She had tornadoes inside her too which made it doubly worse. Up until Irma, I never heard of hurricanes carrying tornadoes inside them and certainly not in Bahamian waters. What in the world is going on with the weather around the world.
> 
> My heart's cry tonight is Oh Lord Jesus, please come!


I'm happy to hear that the Bahamas didn't take a hit, but she lives in South Florida.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> I'm happy to hear that the Bahamas didn't take a hit, but she lives in South Florida.


Thanks hon


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 12, 2017)

Aggie said:


> She wasn't. I live in the Bahamas and our islands in the southern end took a beating but most of the islands were okay, thank God. *She had tornadoes inside her too which made it doubly worse*. Up until Irma, I never heard of hurricanes carrying tornadoes inside them and certainly not in Bahamian waters. What in the world is going on with the weather around the world.
> 
> My heart's cry tonight is Oh Lord Jesus, please come!


This makes me itchy. My skin feels so uncomfortable reading this. Glad you're okay.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2017)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> This makes me itchy. My skin feels so uncomfortable reading this. *Glad you're okay.*


Thank you sweetie ((HUGS)).


----------



## Daina (Sep 13, 2017)

Wanted to share a progress pic, my husband has a special event coming up and he is so over my bun that he asked me to straighten my hair for his special night. His event is tomorrow so I will finish tonight but late last night I partially air-dried and then blow-dried on low. Got too tired so just did a half-up/half-down for work. Decided to do a quick length check even though it's not completely straight. I trimmed a pretty decent amount 2 months or so ago and have been using my CP oil and I think I'm closer to WL than I thought. I will check again once I straighten cause my roots were super puffy. The belt in the picture is around my waist.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 13, 2017)

Wore a high bun this week. It was so heavy! Reminded me why I don't wear my hair like this anymore. I really want to wash tomorrow and do some kind of style on blow dried hair, but idk if I will have time.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Sep 14, 2017)

@Daina  WOW! YES, thats looking like waist length. Gone and straighten it for hubby and let it all SWANG!!!
I love when ppl meet their goals. It assures me that my goals are attainable.


----------



## beauti (Sep 14, 2017)

*@Daina congrats sis! *


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 14, 2017)

@Daina Girl, you are at WL! claim it. Congrats!


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 14, 2017)

@Daina, yep, I agree with the other ladies: You are already waist length!


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 14, 2017)

@flyygirlll2 

Girl, where have you been?!?!  Love the new picture, hair is popping!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 14, 2017)

@AgeinATL   I've been busy with work but I still lurk here and there though like now . Thanks!  This was a braid out done on stretched hair . I've been wearing it out more but will soon go back to my usual twisted buns.

I don't think I 'll make WL this year. I cut my hair a lot due to all the tangles/ssk's . Hopefully next year.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 14, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @pre_medicalrulz
> Praying that you and your babies are okay.  Irma, didn't look too nice...



Thanks! We made it through without a scratch. I'm very grateful.  You are so sweet to reach out. Much love sis.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 14, 2017)

beauti said:


> *ok so I ended up banding my hair all the way down to the ends to air dry and my hair was 90% dry by end of the day, which is usually unheard of for me! I will keep doing it this way on wash day bc my curls love each other too much and produce so many tangles!
> 
> today I decided to flat iron my hair and um...yeah it didn't turn out too well! my flat ironed results looked worse than my usual blow dry! I know what I did wrong plus my hair has gotten extremely thick and I just didn't feel like getting it super sleek. so I just did half my head and the other half I will just continue to band to keep stretched until wash day.
> 
> ...



Yes!!!!!! Sis, I see you!!


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 14, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL   I've been busy with work but I still lurk here and there though like now . Thanks!  This was a braid out done on stretched hair . I've been wearing it out more but will soon go back to my usual twisted buns.
> 
> I don't think I 'll make WL this year.* I cut my hair a lot due to all the tangles/ssk's* . Hopefully next year.



Girllllll. Story of my life. I have been getting better at minimizing ssks on my ends. I heavy seal, I twist until I get about 2 inches from the end, I smooth the ends with a fine tooth comb (carefully), and I wrap the ends around a satin covered roller or spoolie roller. My ends seem to be doing much better and I don't have nearly as many knots. If I had made this discovery sooner, I would have reached HL by now!?!?!


----------



## Daina (Sep 14, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL   I've been busy with work but I still lurk here and there though like now . Thanks!  This was a braid out done on stretched hair . I've been wearing it out more but will soon go back to my usual twisted buns.
> 
> I don't think I 'll make WL this year. I cut my hair a lot due to all the tangles/ssk's . Hopefully next year.



I agree with @AgeinATL, your new avatar looks really pretty!


----------



## Daina (Sep 14, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> @Daina  WOW! YES, thats looking like waist length. Gone and straighten it for hubby and let it all SWANG!!!
> I love when ppl meet their goals. It assures me that my goals are attainable.



Thanks sis! The CP growth oil has really made a difference. The thickness came first and now I see the growth is there as well.


----------



## Daina (Sep 14, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@Daina congrats sis! *



Thank you!


----------



## Daina (Sep 14, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Daina Girl, you are at WL! claim it. Congrats!



Thanks sis, love your braidout!


----------



## Daina (Sep 14, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> @Daina, yep, I agree with the other ladies: You are already waist length!



Thanks!


----------



## Daina (Sep 14, 2017)

So my husband was so happy when he saw the finished product when he got home! He has been touching my hair and smiling. I'm glad I straightened it based on his urging and hopefully I can maintain it for a few weeks. Hate to see his face when my curly bun comes back...perhaps I'll throw another heat session in before the end of the year for him. We are off to the reception, I will ask hubby to get a good pick for me and post later.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 14, 2017)

@AgeinATL Girl, I've gone into damage control after all the cutting I've done this year. I started roller setting again and also began using spoolie roller on my ends too, coupled with applying a serum/oiling the ends with vitamin E. At least now we know, that's usually half the battle.

@Daina Thank you


----------



## beauti (Sep 14, 2017)

*thanks boo!  @pre_medicalrulz *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 15, 2017)

Hey Pretty Ladies! It's been a hot minute so just checking in.

I'm still pregnant! LOL Today is my due date and baby is still all snug and comfortable but showing a few signs of getting ready to make his appearance. I'm 3 cm dilated however my cervix is 0 percent effaced so not enough to be admitted for labor and delivery. I am in no pain and still feeling pretty good overall.

I am enjoying reading all your updates. @beauti @Daina I see you! Making great strides and hair looking like perfection. @flyygirlll2 Please don't stay away too long and continue to show us all that beautiful thick hair of yours. Your avatar is beautiful.

My hair is doing well. I'm on auto pilot so not much to update there. 

I'll check back in soon!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 15, 2017)

@lulu97   Come through baby lulu! I'm hoping your little prince makes his arrival soon. Thanks hun, nothing new around these parts with my hair but I'll try and check in more.


----------



## snoop (Sep 15, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Hey Pretty Ladies! It's been a hot minute so just checking in.
> 
> I'm still pregnant! LOL Today is my due date and baby is still all snug and comfortable but showing a few signs of getting ready to make his appearance. I'm 3 cm dilated however my cervix is 0 percent effaced so not enough to be admitted for labor and delivery. I am in no pain and still feeling pretty good overall.
> 
> ...



I hope that you don't have to wait too long!  Wishing you a speedy and healthy delivery.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Hey Pretty Ladies! It's been a hot minute so just checking in.
> 
> I'm still pregnant! LOL Today is my due date and baby is still all snug and comfortable but showing a few signs of getting ready to make his appearance. I'm 3 cm dilated however my cervix is 0 percent effaced so not enough to be admitted for labor and delivery. I am in no pain and still feeling pretty good overall.
> 
> ...


May you have a beautiful delivery.


----------



## beauti (Sep 15, 2017)

*@lulu97 Thank you sis! I was thinking about you the other day wondering if you had the baby yet. Wishing you a safe delivery. I know you can't wait to meet him! *


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 15, 2017)

Wishing you a safe delivery @lulu97


----------



## Daina (Sep 15, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Hey Pretty Ladies! It's been a hot minute so just checking in.
> 
> I'm still pregnant! LOL Today is my due date and baby is still all snug and comfortable but showing a few signs of getting ready to make his appearance. I'm 3 cm dilated however my cervix is 0 percent effaced so not enough to be admitted for labor and delivery. I am in no pain and still feeling pretty good overall.
> 
> ...



@lulu97, hey momma! First thank you so much, you were the reason I joined this thread! I thought WL and beyond were definitely out of reach for me this year. Thanks for the inspiration! Many prayers and blessings on a safe delivery for you and lil one. God bless sis!


----------



## Colocha (Sep 15, 2017)

Congrats on WL @Daina !
I hope delivery goes smoothly, @lulu97 !

I'm stopping by to drop some styled hair pictures from vacation. I wound up trimming a good bit. I think maybe an inch or two after these pictures. My hair did not like something to do with the blow drying process. I also wound up returning the Revlon Styler to discourage myself from blow drying more often. But my hair is doing really well after the trim and I don't Feel the lost length so it's all good.

Anyway here we go:

Two days after the blow dry. I was Really feeling my hair.


A week after the blow dry. You can actually see the henna in my hair toward the bottom.


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 16, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Congrats on WL @Daina !
> I hope delivery goes smoothly, @lulu97 !
> 
> I'm stopping by to drop some styled hair pictures from vacation. I wound up trimming a good bit. I think maybe an inch or two after these pictures. My hair did not like something to do with the blow drying process. I also wound up returning the Revlon Styler to discourage myself from blow drying more often. But my hair is doing really well after the trim and I don't Feel the lost length so it's all good.
> ...


----------



## nyeredzi (Sep 16, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Congrats on WL @Daina !
> I hope delivery goes smoothly, @lulu97 !
> 
> I'm stopping by to drop some styled hair pictures from vacation. I wound up trimming a good bit. I think maybe an inch or two after these pictures. My hair did not like something to do with the blow drying process. I also wound up returning the Revlon Styler to discourage myself from blow drying more often. But my hair is doing really well after the trim and I don't Feel the lost length so it's all good.
> ...


You look really lovely


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 16, 2017)

Let me just lurk in order:
@Aggie and @pre_medicalrulz glad you ladies are ok and doing well. Last few years in NY, we are always watching hurricanes as they have the potential to become superstorms for us. Irma was a really big deal and seemed like she was out for vengeance. And that tornado stuff? I blame global warming 

@Daina congrats. Your hair is beautiful. 

@flyygirlll2 your hair of beautiful. I want you to stop lurking. Like @AgeinATL I heavy seal and it lessens the ssks. I also mechanically detangle maybe 1x every of 2-3 months and clip my ends right before (if I wait 3 months). I stick with finger detanlging or just rinsing conditioner out while keeping the twists intact. Then heavy sealing the same twist. 

@lulu97 that baby ain't ready and letting you know! 

@Colocha beautiful hair and outfit! Slay!


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 16, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Congrats on WL @Daina !
> I hope delivery goes smoothly, @lulu97 !
> 
> I'm stopping by to drop some styled hair pictures from vacation. I wound up trimming a good bit. I think maybe an inch or two after these pictures. My hair did not like something to do with the blow drying process. I also wound up returning the Revlon Styler to discourage myself from blow drying more often. But my hair is doing really well after the trim and I don't Feel the lost length so it's all good.
> ...


I love your hair. It looks so thick and luscious.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 16, 2017)

@Saludable84 Thank you  Yeah, I'm starting to heavy seal more and roller set to stretch my hair. 

@Colocha Yaaaaas to the hair and outfit 
 Love it.


----------



## Colocha (Sep 16, 2017)

Thank you everybody!!  Trying to make 2017 the year of the glow up.  My mother just discovered highlighter thanks to Fenty so I can't be slipping, lol.

@Alma Petra 
@nyeredzi 
@Saludable84 
@Coilystep 
@flyygirlll2


----------



## Daina (Sep 16, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Congrats on WL @Daina !
> I hope delivery goes smoothly, @lulu97 !
> 
> I'm stopping by to drop some styled hair pictures from vacation. I wound up trimming a good bit. I think maybe an inch or two after these pictures. My hair did not like something to do with the blow drying process. I also wound up returning the Revlon Styler to discourage myself from blow drying more often. But my hair is doing really well after the trim and I don't Feel the lost length so it's all good.
> ...



Thank you! Your hair looks beautiful and I love the outfits!!!


----------



## Daina (Sep 16, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Let me just lurk in order:
> @Aggie and @pre_medicalrulz glad you ladies are ok and doing well. Last few years in NY, we are always watching hurricanes as they have the potential to become superstorms for us. Irma was a really big deal and seemed like she was out for vengeance. And that tornado stuff? I blame global warming
> 
> @Daina congrats. Your hair is beautiful.
> ...



@Saludable84, thanks sis! Now how bout you stop lurking and come on inchere with all that pretty juicy hair of yours!!!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 16, 2017)

Daina said:


> @Saludable84, thanks sis! Now how bout you stop lurking and come on inchere with all that pretty juicy hair of yours!!!!


I might have some time


----------



## Colocha (Sep 16, 2017)

Daina said:


> Thank you! Your hair looks beautiful and I love the outfits!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 16, 2017)

I just cut back a little due to WNG and ssk, but this is my length: MBL. 
 

This is not my length check bra for BSL. WL is a hard length for me because it's roughly 6 whole inches and with cutting and regular damage (can't help it) it's hard to get it in a full year. October is my 4yr nappiversary. 

I hope to be there by the end of the year, but I'm not losing any sleep over it. 

Also want to add that I believe full length checks are more reliable when the hair is fully wet, and in the shower, I actually am WL.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 16, 2017)

@Saludable84 Looks like you're closing in on WL .  Hmmmm... I never thought about doing length checks when the hair is fully wet .  My hair shrinks so much wet I just always went with the pull test on dry hair.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 16, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Saludable84 Looks like you're closing in on WL .  Hmmmm... I never thought about doing length checks when the hair is fully wet .  My hair shrinks so much wet I just always went with the pull test on dry hair.



Yes ma'am. I actually thought about that earlier this year and another poster mentioned she only believes true length on natural hair when it's fully wet when you get the least shrinkage. In the shower, that same area reaches my waist


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 16, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Yes ma'am. I actually thought about that earlier this year and another poster mentioned she only believes true length on natural hair when it's fully wet when you get the least shrinkage. In the shower, that same area reaches my waist



Well, I guess I'll have to try that next time. After all the cutting I've done so far, I haven't been in the mood to do a length check.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 17, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Congrats on WL @Daina !
> I hope delivery goes smoothly, @lulu97 !
> 
> I'm stopping by to drop some styled hair pictures from vacation. I wound up trimming a good bit. I think maybe an inch or two after these pictures. My hair did not like something to do with the blow drying process. I also wound up returning the Revlon Styler to discourage myself from blow drying more often. But my hair is doing really well after the trim and I don't Feel the lost length so it's all good.
> ...


You look like a Doll! So pretty!


----------



## Colocha (Sep 17, 2017)

Thank you @shortdub78 !


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 19, 2017)

Thank you all so much for the well wishes!!!! I am scheduled to be induced this Friday at 6 am. I'm excited! I may be offline for a few weeks after that, but I'll be back shortly thereafter.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 19, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Congrats on WL @Daina !
> I hope delivery goes smoothly, @lulu97 !
> 
> I'm stopping by to drop some styled hair pictures from vacation. I wound up trimming a good bit. I think maybe an inch or two after these pictures. My hair did not like something to do with the blow drying process. I also wound up returning the Revlon Styler to discourage myself from blow drying more often. But my hair is doing really well after the trim and I don't Feel the lost length so it's all good.
> ...



My goodness @Colocha You are beautiful. You have a joyous spirit beaming through your pictures!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 19, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I just cut back a little due to WNG and ssk, but this is my length: MBL.
> View attachment 410731
> 
> This is not my length check bra for BSL. WL is a hard length for me because it's roughly 6 whole inches and with cutting and regular damage (can't help it) it's hard to get it in a full year. October is my 4yr nappiversary.
> ...



@Saludable84 Great progress!!!!!  I do agree with the true length showing through on soaking wet hair in the shower. My hair soaking wet is totally different than when I pull it dry.


----------



## Colocha (Sep 19, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> My goodness @Colocha You are beautiful. You have a joyous spirit beaming through your pictures!


Thank you so much @lulu97! That made my whole day.


----------



## Alma Petra (Sep 19, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Thank you all so much for the well wishes!!!! I am scheduled to be induced this Friday at 6 am. I'm excited! I may be offline for a few weeks after that, but I'll be back shortly thereafter.


Oh so it's confirmed now that the baby is coming on Friday! Wow! I wish you a speedy and healthy delivery. Don't forget to ask for an epidural if you need it.


----------



## Daina (Sep 20, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I just cut back a little due to WNG and ssk, but this is my length: MBL.
> View attachment 410731
> 
> This is not my length check bra for BSL. WL is a hard length for me because it's roughly 6 whole inches and with cutting and regular damage (can't help it) it's hard to get it in a full year. October is my 4yr nappiversary.
> ...



@Saludable84, so glad you posted and gave us pics of that thick, lush, beautiful hair of yours!  I think you are closer than 6 inches even with dry hair...I honestly have never really paid attention or did a pull test while in the shower.  I will definitely try that the next time I cleanse as now I am curious if there is a difference for me.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 20, 2017)

Daina said:


> @Saludable84, so glad you posted and gave us pics of that thick, lush, beautiful hair of yours!  I think you are closer than 6 inches even with dry hair...I honestly have never really paid attention or did a pull test while in the shower.  I will definitely try that the next time I cleanse as now I am curious if there is a difference for me.



Haha. Thanks!!!! 

I usually use a different bra so I calculated based on that but I see what you mean. 

When the hair is wet, it hangs so much better. My hair wet and I stretched goes to my shoulder blades but once I get from under the water, it starts to pull up. So when I pull when it's wet, my strands definitely hang lower. It's not inches, but the water and unstreching the Curl a bit definitely make a difference.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 22, 2017)

Today I straightened my hair. My husband was mesmerized. LOL. I used the Ion Steam Pro Straightening Brush Iron Pro.

I wore my hair in a ponytail braid and trimmed a bit.

Today's method/products:

*Prepoo:* 60 minutes under HairFlair with NaturalleGrow Mango & Coconut Water DC over DIY CurlyProverbz ayurvedic hair growth oil
*Section hair:* 6 sections (3 sections on each side) using Goody Updo Barrettes (the small ones)
*Detangle:* KareCo Tangle Buster Brush with NaturalleGrow Mango & Coconut Water DC over DIY CurlyProverbz ayurvedic hair growth oil
*Cleanse:* HairPrint Chelating Shampoo
*Deep condition:* Jakeala Beau Vert Masque
*Straighten:* Ion Steam Pro Straightening Brush (on 375) using IC Fantasia Hair Polisher Heat Protector Straightening Serum; for each section after the first pass with the ion steam brush, I combed through the hair section with my Kent 16t seamless comb so that on the next pass the ion steam brush would pass through easily
*Style:* Single ponytail braid (I was in a rush!)
I wasn't going for super duper straight. When I did a pull test on my hair, it hit below my shoulder blades. My hair felt great, healthy, and silky. *I'll see if my hair reverts! *

If it reverts, my plan is to do twist outs and braid outs on straightened hair going forward.

In the picture below, some short hair is sticking out of the braid and touching my neck.  I didn't know it.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 22, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Thank you all so much for the well wishes!!!! I am scheduled to be induced this Friday at 6 am. I'm excited! I may be offline for a few weeks after that, but I'll be back shortly thereafter.



WHOHOO, it's BABY DAY!!  I hope you had a smooth induction and that he gets here safely.  Sending lots of healthy baby and mommy thoughts your way!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 23, 2017)

Lord!
I have such a long labor & delivery story but I will just get to the point.


I didn't make it to my induction...hell I didn't even make it to the hospital. I ended up delivering at home. By the time the ambulance arrived, the baby's head had crowned and was out...the EMT delivered him the rest of the way in the back of the ambulance parked in my driveway.







He was 6 pounds 15 ounces.

Momma & baby is tired y'all. I'll come back and update more once I'm released from the hospital.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 23, 2017)

@lulu97 
Congratulations on the new addition to the family! Get some rest!  He looks healthy and precious.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 23, 2017)

@lulu97 Congrats! Baby was ready to come out lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 23, 2017)

Gorgeous, @lulu97! So beautiful. And yes, what MHD wrote: Precious!

I'm so glad for you and your family about your new arrival. I'm glad both of you are healthy and doing well!

Sending LHCF love to you, him, and your family! Keep resting and enjoying that little one!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Sep 23, 2017)

@lulu97 the heck? How did they move you into the ambulance with the baby's head out? Anyway I'm glad you both are safe!


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 23, 2017)

Congrats @lulu97. He's adorable. Have a safe recovery and get some rest.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Lord!
> I have such a long labor & delivery story but I will just get to the point.
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you and the baby are well. So the baby is a homebody and doesn't want to leave home?  What a nice delivery story.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 23, 2017)

Congrats @lulu97 he is beautiful and he was ready to make his presence known. You will have a great story for him when he gets older and understands.


----------



## beauti (Sep 23, 2017)

*Aww congratulations! @lulu97 he is adorable! Enjoy your precious bundle of joy *


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 23, 2017)

Congratulations! @lulu97 He's a cute lil bundle.


----------



## snoop (Sep 23, 2017)

@lulu97 Congratulations!  You were drinking red raspberry leaf, right?   Such great delivery story!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 23, 2017)

Congrats on your little prince @lulu97


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 23, 2017)

@Bunnyhaslonghair  Thank you Sis and everyone else for the well wishes! The rest of the story is in the Pregnancy Thread, but to answer your question...they moved me with a stretcher. (Or whatever those rolling beds are called) When I lifted my leg to get on it, I felt a pop and the female EMT yelled "the head has crowned and is out, get her inside the ambulance now". We were already outside waiting for them in my car so they were parked right behind us.

I owe my pain free labor & delivery to @snoop for the thread on red raspberry leaf tea. My experience was peaceful (well aside for the drama at the end lol). My little man says thank you e-auntie!




To push this back about hair:
I had just washed my hair and was doing an overnight DC with Camille Rose Coconut water treatment. Whenever I DC my hair, I always put in in about 10 twists and Bantu know them for full coverage. Welp, rinsing it out never happened. Instead I threw on my slap cap and let the DC airdry. My hair feels amazing. I love discovering shortcuts and new techniques for my hair. Plus my hair is already "styled". The twists are all pulled up in a high bun. I'll untwist them next week for a twistout.


----------



## snoop (Sep 23, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Bunnyhaslonghair  Thank you Sis and everyone else for the well wishes! The rest of the story is in the Pregnancy Thread, but to answer your question...they moved me with a stretcher. (Or whatever those rolling beds are called) When I lifted my leg to get on it, I felt a pop and the female EMT yelled "the head has crowned and is out, get her inside the ambulance now". We were already outside waiting for them in my car so they were parked right behind us.
> 
> I owe my pain free labor & delivery to @snoop for the thread on red raspberry leaf tea. My experience was peaceful (well aside for the drama at the end lol). My little man says thank you e-auntie!
> 
> ...



I'm trying not to LOL for real, but you're already DC'ing and showing your hair love!  You're hard core!  (I take my hat off to you!)


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 23, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Bunnyhaslonghair  Thank you Sis and everyone else for the well wishes! The rest of the story is in the Pregnancy Thread, but to answer your question...they moved me with a stretcher. (Or whatever those rolling beds are called) When I lifted my leg to get on it, I felt a pop and the female EMT yelled "the head has crowned and is out, get her inside the ambulance now". We were already outside waiting for them in my car so they were parked right behind us.
> 
> I owe my pain free labor & delivery to @snoop for the thread on red raspberry leaf tea. My experience was peaceful (well aside for the drama at the end lol). My little man says thank you e-auntie!
> 
> ...



Good thing it wasn't a henna/indigo day. That would've been messy. Lol! Congrats!


----------



## Daina (Sep 24, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Bunnyhaslonghair  Thank you Sis and everyone else for the well wishes! The rest of the story is in the Pregnancy Thread, but to answer your question...they moved me with a stretcher. (Or whatever those rolling beds are called) When I lifted my leg to get on it, I felt a pop and the female EMT yelled "the head has crowned and is out, get her inside the ambulance now". We were already outside waiting for them in my car so they were parked right behind us.
> 
> I owe my pain free labor & delivery to @snoop for the thread on red raspberry leaf tea. My experience was peaceful (well aside for the drama at the end lol). My little man says thank you e-auntie!
> 
> ...



@lulu97, awe Sis congrats and your delicious little man is so handsome with lots of thick pretty hair! Best wishes for a speedy recovery and an uneventful transition home!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 27, 2017)

snoop said:


> I'm trying not to LOL for real, but you're already DC'ing and showing your hair love!  You're hard core!  (I take my hat off to you!)



Yes ma'am. Mommy gotta stay fly. LOL Baby and his brother are down for a nap, so I'm bout to take these twists down, do an oil soak and a scalp massage so I can rock an oiled up high bun until the weekend.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 27, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> Good thing it wasn't a henna/indigo day. That would've been messy. Lol! Congrats!



Lawd it would been a muddy mess!!!! LOL


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 27, 2017)

Hair update - I just put my hair up into crochet braids.  Baby boy has a need to pull on my hair (and his big brother's locs) so I put it into twist extensions and wore them up in a bun.  He seemed to find a way to pull on those and still hurt mommy. LOL.  So I figured crochets or a wig would be a better option.  Since he pulls off my scarves, I decided against the wig.  I cut this crochet style short and so far he hasn't reached for it!  Until he's older, this is probably the only way I'm going to keep any hair on my head.  I'm also anticipating seeing what postpartum hair is going to be like with shedding, etc.  Last time I didn't have to worry about it because I rocked a shaved head. LOL

Health update- I've been getting out of the house and walking LO before his naps.  We're usually out around 30 minutes at a time and there are inclines and declines so I usually work up a good sweat.  Overall, I get in about 2 hours of brisk walking while pushing the jogger.  That's considerably more than I was doing before!


----------



## keranikki (Sep 27, 2017)

@lulu97  Congratulations my dear on the birth of baby boy and the hair shortcut (lol).  I'm quite inspired at your tenacity to stay organized, fresh, and at peace.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 27, 2017)

Congrats @lulu97. Your son is beautiful. How many littles do you have now? I have 4 

So yesterday I decided to finally get an aloe vera leaf and prepoo with the gel mixed with coconut oil. Wow! Oh my gah... My hair was silky and slippy and it seems as if my split ends disappeared. I let the prepoo sit for 2 hours under a baggie. I got some on my scalp too to boost the growth. If I keep this up, I'll be waist length by December


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Sep 27, 2017)

I was just going to get the mane choice heavenly halo pre poo, but I think I will try this first. I have a big aloe vera plant that I need to put to use. thanks for the idea



Prettymetty said:


> Congrats @lulu97. Your son is beautiful. How many littles do you have now? I have 4
> 
> So yesterday I decided to finally get an aloe vera leaf and prepoo with the gel mixed with coconut oil. Wow! Oh my gah... My hair was silky and slippy and it seems as if my split ends disappeared. I let the prepoo sit for 2 hours under a baggie. I got some on my scalp too to boost the growth. If I keep this up, I'll be waist length by December


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 28, 2017)

keranikki said:


> @lulu97  Congratulations my dear on the birth of baby boy and the hair shortcut (lol).  I'm quite inspired at your tenacity to stay organized, fresh, and at peace.



Thank you Sis! @keranikki 

I'm excited about the hair shortcut too though it's not my preferred method. I would much rather roller set but thinking I can roller set (and sit under the dryer) after every wash with a newborn and a toddler is delusional. I think we all need to perfect 2 ways we style our hair on wash days. That way if our preferred method can't be done, we have a back up. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 28, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> Congrats @lulu97. Your son is beautiful. How many littles do you have now? I have 4
> 
> So yesterday I decided to finally get an aloe vera leaf and prepoo with the gel mixed with coconut oil. Wow! Oh my gah... My hair was silky and slippy and it seems as if my split ends disappeared. I let the prepoo sit for 2 hours under a baggie. I got some on my scalp too to boost the growth. If I keep this up, I'll be waist length by December



Thank you Sis @Prettymetty I have 3. My oldest is 18 and just graduated so he takes all my money. The youngest 2 (3 years old and a newborn) takes all my time. They are all some sweet angels though...but I'm done having babies! LOL I bet your little ones are so sweet. 

I've used that prepoo before and you are right...it made my hair feel awesome too.


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 28, 2017)

Congratulations!

What a beautiful story and one that he'll enjoy hearing you share over the years. And he's a handsome little prince too.  Glad the two of you are fine.

ETA: I just realized you posted this on Saturday! 

Oh, you're a good one. Had it been me, y'all wouldn't have heard from until that boy turned 2! I would've been out! 






lulu97 said:


> Lord!
> I have such a long labor & delivery story but I will just get to the point.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 28, 2017)

OK, what's the deal with red raspberry and deliveries? I know when combined with other herbs it can easy menstrual cramping. Is the same concept as that? 



snoop said:


> @lulu97 Congratulations!  You were drinking red raspberry leaf, right?   Such great delivery story!


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 28, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> OK, what's the deal with red raspberry and deliveries? I know when combined with other herbs it can easy menstrual cramping. Is the same concept as that?


It strengthens and tones your uterus. All my births were quick as well. I hated the taste of the tea (bitter and pungent), but it was worth it!

A toned uterus gives you more efficient contractions. The baby gets pushed down quicker and easier.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 28, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> It strengthens and tones your uterus. All my births were quick as well. I hated the taste of the tea (bitter and pungent), but it was worth it!
> 
> A toned uterus gives you more efficient contractions. The baby gets pushed down quicker and easier.



Really? Wow. Does it do anything for menstrual cramps?


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 28, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Really? Wow. Does it do anything for menstrual cramps?


I'm not sure, because I don't get menstrual cramps. I think it shortens your cycle though by making your uterine lining shed quicker. I still have some in my tea stash, but I rarely drink it these days.

Eta it does help with cramps and shortening the cycle. That's why non pregnant women drink it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 28, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm not sure, because I don't get menstrual cramps. I think it shortens your cycle though by making your uterine lining shed quicker. I still have some in my tea stash, but I rarely drink it these days.
> 
> Eta it does help with cramps and shortening the cycle. That's why non pregnant women drink it.





*rushes off to Amazon*


----------



## snoop (Sep 28, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> OK, what's the deal with red raspberry and deliveries? I know when combined with other herbs it can easy menstrual cramping. Is the same concept as that?



All of my deliveries were quick but the last two that I drank the tea with were even more so -- we delivered one ourselves and almost had to do the same with this last one.  I haven't tried it during my cycle yet, but what @Prettymetty says makes sense. 

Red raspberry tea tasted like hot water to me.   Pretty bland.


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 29, 2017)

OK, I always keep organic red clover on deck. Thanks, lady!


snoop said:


> All of my deliveries were quick but the last two that I drank the tea with were even more so -- we delivered one ourselves and almost had to do the same with this last one.  I haven't tried it during my cycle yet, but what @Prettymetty says makes sense.
> 
> Red raspberry tea tasted like hot water to me.   Pretty bland.


----------



## beauti (Sep 29, 2017)

*Just an update on what I've been doing and will continue to do for the rest of the year:

*Keep my hair braided under my wigs.
*Moisturize braids every other day.
*Greenhouse effect 3x a week 
*Scalp massage every day
*Apply curly proverbz tea spritz, growth oil, and shea butter mix.
*DC biweekly under dryer.

Health:
*Continue drinking flat tummy water of lemons,mint,ginger, and cucumber throughout the day. (This cocktail has other great benefits)

*Continue eating a diet of mostly poultry and vegetables (red meat occasionally)

*Start working out again 5x a week*


----------



## JosieLynn (Sep 29, 2017)

So I have a question for the group, I recently came out of a protective style of box braids and I really want to do another protective style push for the next year or two but this time with my hair only and I wanted to know what styles do you like to use?


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 29, 2017)

JosieLynn said:


> So I have a question for the group, I recently came out of a protective style of box braids and I really want to do another protective style push for the next year or two but this time with my hair only and I wanted to know what styles do you like to use?



These may be good options






























ETA: I know these aren't looks that many girls may like but I love updos. The only thing is that you may not be able to wash your hair as often as you'd like to. I find these last 2-4 weeks depending on the braid size.


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 29, 2017)

How much aloe vera and how much coconut oil do you use? 



Prettymetty said:


> Congrats @lulu97. Your son is beautiful. How many littles do you have now? I have 4
> 
> So yesterday I decided to finally get an aloe vera leaf and prepoo with the gel mixed with coconut oil. Wow! Oh my gah... My hair was silky and slippy and it seems as if my split ends disappeared. I let the prepoo sit for 2 hours under a baggie. I got some on my scalp too to boost the growth. If I keep this up, I'll be waist length by December


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 29, 2017)

Tefnut said:


> How much aloe vera and how much coconut oil do you use?


I used about 6 inches of the leaf. It made 3 ounces once I blended it, but I only used half. I used a teaspoon of coconut oil. I put the rest in the fridge and I plan to use it within a few days.


----------



## Tefnut (Sep 29, 2017)

Thank you!



Prettymetty said:


> I used about 6 inches of the leaf. It made 3 ounces once I blended it, but I only used half. I used a teaspoon of coconut oil. I put the rest in the fridge and I plan to use it within a few days.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 6, 2017)

@beauti


----------



## keranikki (Oct 6, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Just an update on what I've been doing and will continue to do for the rest of the year:
> 
> *Keep my hair braided under my wigs.
> *Moisturize braids every other day.
> ...



Happy Birthday


----------



## beauti (Oct 6, 2017)

*@flyygirlll2  and @keranikki  thank you sis!


Mann I'm getting old! I used to go paint the town red! Now I'm fine with just drinking wine and dinner later *


----------



## Daina (Oct 6, 2017)

Happy Birthday @beauti!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 6, 2017)

Happy Birthday Sis! Woot Woot!!!! @beauti


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 6, 2017)

Happy, happy birthday, @beauti!!!

I hope today has been wonderful!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 6, 2017)

@lulu97, how are you, baby, and family doing?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @lulu97, how are you, baby, and family doing?



@YvetteWithJoy Hey Sis! We are doing well. Thanks so much for asking! I'm lucky in that I have a lot of help at the moment. My aunt came up last month from out of state to help out until after Thanksgiving. Hubby is also off for the rest of the month. So I'm still able to care for the baby, rest whenever I want and allow my body to heal without any stress. In two weeks, I've managed to lose all the pregnancy weight I gained plus some and my scars are about 75% gone. 

My 3 year old is going through a little bout of jealousy but I'm sure it will get better as he gets used to the baby. LOL


----------



## beauti (Oct 7, 2017)

*@Daina @lulu97 @YvetteWithJoy 
Thank you dolls 
I don't know who I was fooling thinking my 20 month old son would behave at the restaurant  can you say early terrible 2s?? We got our to-go boxes with the quickness 
Been sipping on rum and coke ever since (and nodding off ) will get to my wine tomorrow 

*


----------



## Daina (Oct 7, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Hey Sis! We are doing well. Thanks so much for asking! I'm lucky in that I have a lot of help at the moment. My aunt came up last month from out of state to help out until after Thanksgiving. Hubby is also off for the rest of the month. So I'm still able to care for the baby, rest whenever I want and allow my body to heal without any stress. In two weeks, I've managed to lose all the pregnancy weight I gained plus some and my scars are about 75% gone.
> 
> My 3 year old is going through a little bout of jealousy but I'm sure it will get better as he gets used to the baby. LOL



@lulu97, hey sis love the avatar! Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Two snaps on getting that weight off and being snatched again, go momma!


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 7, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Hey Sis! We are doing well. Thanks so much for asking! I'm lucky in that I have a lot of help at the moment. My aunt came up last month from out of state to help out until after Thanksgiving. Hubby is also off for the rest of the month. So I'm still able to care for the baby, rest whenever I want and allow my body to heal without any stress. In two weeks, I've managed to lose all the pregnancy weight I gained plus some and my scars are about 75% gone.
> 
> My 3 year old is going through a little bout of jealousy but I'm sure it will get better as he gets used to the baby. LOL



I remember your 3-yr old. He’s a couple months older than my DS. How is that little stinker? 

I’m glad you are doing well. These first few months of the first year are definitely the hardest.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 7, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@Daina @lulu97 @YvetteWithJoy
> Thank you dolls
> I don't know who I was fooling thinking my 20 month old son would behave at the restaurant  can you say early terrible 2s?? We got our to-go boxes with the quickness
> Been sipping on rum and coke ever since (and nodding off ) will get to my wine tomorrow
> *



I’m late. Happy Belated Birthday. 

Omg. DS is three and DH be bolting out the door when he starts up so I feel you 

Wine is never bad. I definitely had a glass last night and will be finding me some coke later on today


----------



## beauti (Oct 7, 2017)

*@Saludable84 right! DH runs after my son too! They strolled the entire restaurant while I tried to enjoy my dinner  He used to be so well behaved out in public now he wanna show out everywhere we go! Can't take him no where  *


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 7, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@Saludable84 right! DH runs after my son too! They strolled the entire restaurant while I tried to enjoy my dinner  He used to be so well behaved out in public now he wanna show out everywhere we go! Can't take him no where  *



I enjoy my dinner too  it’s not often I’m not the one running after my son, so when I get the chance to have DH do it, I’m enjoying my meal. It’s all fun at home but they hate when their children start acting up in public.


----------



## beauti (Oct 7, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I enjoy my dinner too  it’s not often I’m not the one running after my son, so when I get the chance to have DH do it, I’m enjoying my meal. It’s all fun at home but they hate when their children start acting up in public.


*Tell me about it! I'm usually unbothered by his antics, I think it's cute most of the time  hubby on the other hand is like nahhh, not on my watch  I can't even imagine what he's gonna be like once he's actually 2! He's already tearing my house up! Lil terror! *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 7, 2017)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, hey sis love the avatar! Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Two snaps on getting that weight off and being snatched again, go momma!



Thanks Sis! One of my e-sisters pointed out that another poster had the same avatar as my last one...so I changed it. LOL

I hate having extra weight on me. It throws me off and makes me snappy...so I knew it just had to go. Now I'm back to feeling like myself again. I still have a small pooch but that's to be expected since I'm only 2 weeks postpartum. I'm going to keep eating as best as I can to help aid it in going back down to normal. I'm used to having a flat tummy but I'm trying to practice being kind to myself and allowing time to do its thing. @Daina


----------



## Alma Petra (Oct 7, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Thanks Sis! One of my e-sisters pointed out that another poster had the same avatar as my last one...so I changed it. LOL
> 
> I hate having extra weight on me. It throws me off and makes me snappy...so I knew it just had to go. Now I'm back to feeling like myself again. I still have a small pooch but that's to be expected since I'm only 2 weeks postpartum. I'm going to keep eating as best as I can to help aid it in going back down to normal. I'm used to having a flat tummy but I'm trying to practice being kind to myself and allowing time to do its thing. @Daina


What is your secret for a flat tummy despite having given birth before Lulu?

And how come somebody else has a similar avatar to yours? Wasn't that *your* photo in your avatar? Maybe it's the other person who should change their avatar lol.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 7, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I remember your 3-yr old. He’s a couple months older than my DS. How is that little stinker?
> 
> I’m glad you are doing well. These first few months of the first year are definitely the hardest.



@Saludable84 I remember us being pregnant together and posting in the pregnancy thread during my last pregnancy. He's doing well...going through that curious stage. Asking a million questions. Give him an answer and he asks another question as a follow up. LOL How is your little one?


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 7, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Saludable84 I remember us being pregnant together and posting in the pregnancy thread during my last pregnancy. He's doing well...going through that curious stage. Asking a million questions. Give him an answer and he asks another question as a follow up. LOL How is your little one?



Everywhere. Talking a lot. And snitching on his dad.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 7, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> What is your secret for a flat tummy despite having given birth before Lulu?
> 
> And how come somebody else has a similar avatar to yours? Wasn't that *your* photo in your avatar? Maybe it's the other person who should change their avatar lol.



@Alma Petra

1) Keeping an eye out on my carbs intake. I try to limit carbs to my first meal of the day so my body has time to work them off.

2) Intermediate fasting. I usually eat between 10 am and 6 pm.

Those 2 are my biggest tips for how I maintain a flat tummy. 

The photo I used in my last avatar was an image I found on the internet, so it was fair game for anyone else to use it. LOL


----------



## Alma Petra (Oct 7, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @Alma Petra
> 
> 1) Keeping an eye out on my carbs intake. I try to limit carbs to my first meal of the day so my body has time to work them off.
> 
> ...



This motivates me to try for a flat tummy me too. Maybe I'll try to limit carbs or not eat after 6 pm. What is your BMI if I may ask? I have a decent BMI and I'm really sad that I still don't have anything close to a flat tummy.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 7, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> This motivates me to try for a flat tummy me too. Maybe I'll try to limit carbs or not eat after 6 pm. What is your BMI if I may ask? I have a decent BMI and I'm really sad that I still don't have anything close to a flat tummy.



I have no clue what my BMI is. Never been important to me. (probably should but it's not). The number on the scale is not super important to me either. (Until recently) I just purchased my first scale a few weeks ago simply to make sure I lost the amount I had gained during pregnancy. The scale has been moved to my husbands bathroom in the basement. LOL

I just want to make sure I can fit into my size 4-6 clothes and stay in a small. LOL

I can try to give you an idea of my body type: I'm slim but have hips/thighs/butt. I have a better pic but can't upload it....this was just something I had previously uploaded in the Health & Fitness thread.


----------



## Alma Petra (Oct 7, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> I have no clue what my BMI is. Never been important to me. (probably should but it's not). The number on the scale is not super important to me either. (Until recently) I just purchased my first scale a few weeks ago simply to make sure I lost the amount I had gained during pregnancy. The scale has been moved to my husbands bathroom in the basement. LOL
> 
> I just want to make sure I can fit into my size 4-6 clothes and stay in a small. LOL
> 
> ...



Oh is that you in the pics? You look amaaazing 

If this is what you've always looked like then I totally understand why BMI never mattered to you lol

I used to be an obese child/teenager and then something happened somewhere sometime and I lost weight but I never really recognized it due to my brain being not very clever around weights, heights, skin color and things like that. So I continued to think that I am obese until what people were saying made me notice that I no longer am. Now scales help me and calculating my BMI helps me know if my weight is reasonable or not. I also started noticing and being concerned about excess fat and wanting to be slim and sexy (I am a very late bloomer; used to be oblivious to the world *sigh*) I actively lost more weight thereafter. Funnily I also never learnt my clothes size until less than a year ago because I come from a culture where people simply eyeball it. Now I live in  country where clothes size are rather consistent and my fit always falls in the same range of sizes.

I still have some difficulty assessing myself. Around the same weight, sometimes I feel that I still have room to lose more weight specially that I most definitely have a tummy that I want to lose; and yet sometimes people say that I am skinny and I panic and feel that I have to put on weight to gain more curves.

I know that different people have different body shapes but I wish I could be at this same BMI which on paper sounds healthy and yet have less tummy and more hips, boobs and booty  Can people change their body shape by things like eating less carb, consuming less fizzy drinks, etc?

Put on weight or lose weight? Or replace fat with muscle? Or what exactly should be done?

I'll attach a photo of myself. Maybe people can help me see with clarity.


----------



## snoop (Oct 8, 2017)

@lulu97 @Alma Petra you both look great!!!

@Alma Petra I think that you are your own worst critic.   I can't see any of the issues you're talking about unless you mean that you need to tone?  But who doesn't?

My problem is that the weight comes off easily but the shape isn't the same.  I'm tiny with chicken legs -- both in height and weight -- so there will be no photos.  I'm too tall for children's clothes, too small for grown up clothes, and too old to wear a lot of those teen fashions without looking like I'm going through a midlife crisis. 

Last year, one thing that I did do to change the shape of my stomach without exercise or changing the quantity of food was to switch to grass fed dairy.  It eliminated so much bloating that I previously didn't realize that I was experiencing.  I was also eating a lot of home made granola -- but then I learned about buying the seeds and nuts raw, soaking them, then roasting them before eating.  It makes them more digestible.  Within 3 days of eating the granola this way my stomach flattened.   I couldn't believe it!  I didn't reduce any portion sizes in my meals either.  Sometimes, the way in which we eat certain healthy foods isn't necessarily the healthiest way to eat it. 

You guys are making me mad at myself for not trying to get this baby flab off faster. I'll have to abandon using my primary plan of hope and prayer and do something a bit more concrete.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 8, 2017)

@Alma Petra Yes that's me in the pictures and thank you for the compliments. However, I agree with @snoop in that you look beautiful and we are sometimes our worst critics. 

I haven't made any major changes in my lifestyle other than the two I mentioned above to keep my tummy flat. I love food and nothing is off limits, I just eat smaller portions of whatever I want and I always eat slowly and stop eating when I'm full. I also don't try and kill myself working out. I prefer low impact stuff. Walking because I love being outside in Nature. It relaxes and rejuvenates me. 5-10 minute Pilates routine once or twice a week to keep my core strong. 

I also didn't mention earlier that most of the women in my family are shaped just like me. Hell even my grandma is small with a flat tummy, a beautiful set of hips and an even more beautiful smile to match it. She always tells me that being happy is what keeps her healthy. LOL 

*I forgot to mention that I gave up drinking alcohol a while ago. No wine, no liquor, no beer...nada.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 8, 2017)

snoop said:


> @lulu97 @Alma Petra you both look great!!!
> 
> @Alma Petra I think that you are your own worst critic.   I can't see any of the issues you're talking about unless you mean that you need to tone?  But who doesn't?
> 
> ...



@snoop Prayer and hope ain't never hurt nobody Sis!!! LOL


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 8, 2017)

OMG, @Alma Petra!

*inserts spanking emoticon*

If the body you posted needs major improvement, I'm NEEEEEEEEVER posting a full body image.

That to say, you look LOVELY! Wanna trade? because then you might have some concerns to address!!!

ETA: I appreciate my body, love it, don't worry about it, accept it, and everything. It's just that it's a 40 year old's body, and I know I can get it to "look" like a 20 year old's were I to be very disciplined.


----------



## Alma Petra (Oct 8, 2017)

Kind ladies @snoop, @lulu97, and @YvetteWithJoy thank you very much for your response. You made me feel good about myself 

I will look into ways to get rid of bloating. I consume a lot of dairy products. I'll try to reduce my intake.

Thankfully I don't drink alcohol me neither. But I do drink diet coke all the time. I don't know if it plays a role in this or not. I know that giving up on it is going to be as difficult as giving up on my beloved milk lol


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 12, 2017)

Straightened and trimmed my hair this week. Cut about an inch of thin ends, then did an S&D to get rid of remaining splits and SSKs. Overall my hair looks nice and healthy. It's grown a little from the last time I straightened. I can see that my ends much fuller now. I'm definitely full HL and grazing TBL. 

I don't think I want to longer than full TBL, but when I wear natural styles it looks much shorter. My braid out is SL/APL unless I do something to stretch it. The longest I can get is maybe BSL.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 12, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Kind ladies @snoop, @lulu97, and @YvetteWithJoy thank you very much for your response. You made me feel good about myself
> 
> I will look into ways to get rid of bloating. I consume a lot of dairy products. I'll try to reduce my intake.
> 
> Thankfully I don't drink alcohol me neither. *But I do drink diet coke all the time. I don't know if it plays a role in this or not.* I know that giving up on it is going to be as difficult as giving up on my beloved milk lol


Diet drinks usually use some type of artificial sweetener that bloats you.  

From here: https://www.livestrong.com/article/289741-bloating-and-weight-gain-with-diet-coke/ 

*Sweeteners and Bloating*
Sucralose is a sweetener used in some diet colas. It’s labeled as calorie-free because your body passes it through undigested. Columbia University states that sucralose and other artificial sweeteners can cause gas, bloating and diarrhea. Sucralose may also reduce the amount of healthy bacteria in your gut, creating lots of gas as you digest your food. A study published in 2008 in the Journal of Toxicology and Environmental Health showed that rats fed regular amounts of sucralose had lower levels of healthy microbes in their gut and greater amounts of bacteria in their stool. Changes in intestinal bacteria may raise blood glucose levels and increase how much fat you store. These changes put you at risk for type-2 diabetes and weight gain, but more research is needed on human subjects.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 12, 2017)

Still chugging along.. alternating between air dried flat twists and stretched/straightened hair each week for the most part.  Kinda bored with my hair.... 

Flat twist situation currently...  (excuse my pregnancy glowing fo-head....)


----------



## beauti (Oct 12, 2017)

*@FoxxyLocs on making it to tbl! did you happen to take any pics? *


----------



## beauti (Oct 12, 2017)

*I'm also chugging along. I've been keeping my hair in braids two weeks at a time. *


----------



## beauti (Oct 12, 2017)

Wrong thread


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 12, 2017)

I skipped my quarterly trim last month, because my ends are in great condition. I think my scissor happiness was hurting my progress. I'll trim again in December. Now that my regimen is solid I can start trimming every 6 months instead of 3. I still plan to search and destroy as needed though.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 12, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I'm also chugging along. I've been keeping my hair in braids two weeks at a time. *


What kind of braids? I was thinking about doing medium twists and see how long they last...


----------



## beauti (Oct 12, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> What kind of braids? I was thinking about doing medium twists and see how long they last...


*Ceelie braids  Anywhere from 8-18 single braids. I'm home all day so I just wear a scarf. I put my wig on when I go out.*


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 13, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Ceelie braids  Anywhere from 8-18 single braids. I'm home all day so I just wear a scarf. I put my wig on when I go out.*


Gotcha!!  I might try twists and see, and just pin them up in some fashion for work.  Iono.  My flat twists last for about 3 days before I redo them.  I'd like a style that would last for over a week but still lets me moisturize etc.


----------



## beauti (Oct 13, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Gotcha!!  I might try twists and see, and just pin them up in some fashion for work.  Iono.  My flat twists last for about 3 days before I redo them.  I'd like a style that would last for over a week but still lets me moisturize etc.


*Yeah I used to restyle my hair every few days and that's tew much  Check out the twist,braid,bun for growth thread. The ladies there have pictures of various styles from twists to braids. I couldn't hang bc my braids aren't fit to be seen out in the daylight  *


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 13, 2017)

My crown area is just brushing Hip Length. I'll likely need the rest of the year for the other hairs to catch up. I think my nape is the slowest growing part of my head. That or I'm just getting more breakage there. Its beyond waist length, but more fragile then the rest of my head.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 14, 2017)

...


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 14, 2017)

FoxxyLocs said:


> View attachment 413635



GOALS!!!


----------



## beauti (Oct 14, 2017)

*@FoxxyLocs yaaaassss!!*


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 14, 2017)

FoxxyLocs said:


> View attachment 413635



A magnificent head of long, glorious, afro-textured hair. Just gorgeous!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 14, 2017)

FoxxyLocs said:


> View attachment 413635



Ma'am!!!  Beautiful!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2017)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Thanks ladies!


Very nice! I remember when the locs were coming out. It's been a nice journey.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 15, 2017)

Wash day went on and on today. I was not brisk! Part of the reason was that I tried several new things.

Hair is neatly twisted under this wig. I am trying to get a wavy/curly wig to work on me. Normally they look HUGE, thus look wiggy, and make my head look HUGE.

P.S. I applied Jakeala's Shiloh Hair Balm (ayurvedic) to my ends today for the first time. The customized scent, the performance, the ingredients . . . just  .


----------



## beauti (Oct 15, 2017)

*I'm on day 6 of a 10 day smoothie diet, modified. I allow myself a salad meal per day.  This is what I put in my smoothies: spinach, apples,carrots,beets (along with leaves), cilantro or parsley(alternate),lemon juice,ground flaxseed,and water.
So far I've lost 5 pounds!  I'm 7 lbs away from my goal weight. I didn't start working out yet but I will today and hopefully I can get closer to my goal.*


----------



## Alma Petra (Oct 15, 2017)

FoxxyLocs said:


> View attachment 413635


Wow


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 15, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I'm on day 6 of a 10 day smoothie diet, modified. I allow myself a salad meal per day.  This is what I put in my smoothies: spinach, apples,carrots,beets (along with leaves), cilantro or parsley(alternate),lemon juice,ground flaxseed,and water.
> So far I've lost 5 pounds!  I'm 7 lbs away from my goal weight. I didn't start working out yet but I will today and hopefully I can get closer to my goal.*


This is very doable for me. I have everything and I love salad. I need to lose 7 pounds.


----------



## beauti (Oct 15, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> This is very doable for me. I have everything and I love salad. I need to lose 7 pounds.


*Go on girl!  you can do it! I planned on doing just smoothies all three meals but after 2nd day I said heyall naw! I needed to chew at least one meal! So now I look forward to that one meal. And honestly I'm never hungry. I have cravings here and there but the smoothies keep me full.

I was craving meat the other day and settled on sauteed mushrooms and onions over baby leaf spinach  Think I will make that for dinner tonight! Yesterday I made sauteed kale with scrambled eggs So yeah just be creative and as long as you're not overly strict it won't be a torturous 10 days *


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 15, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Go on girl!  you can do it! I planned on doing just smoothies all three meals but after 2nd day I said heyall naw! I needed to chew at least one meal! So now I look forward to that one meal. And honestly I'm never hungry. I have cravings here and there but the smoothies keep me full.
> 
> I was craving meat the other day and settled on sauteed mushrooms and onions over baby leaf spinach  Think I will make that for dinner tonight! Yesterday I made sauteed kale with scrambled eggs So yeah just be creative and as long as you're not overly strict it won't be a torturous 10 days *


I will give it a go! I need a scale too! It’s dangerous not to have a scale in the house! Lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 15, 2017)

FoxxyLocs said:


> View attachment 413635



 beautiful!!!!


----------



## JosieLynn (Oct 16, 2017)

I've started working out recently so I've decided to use this protective style to keep my hair up and out the way for 2 weeks. I do it on freshly washed hair and then just take down if/when necessary for a refresh. I'm hoping I can survive with exercising at least 3X a week. I'm not a terrible head sweater so it shouldn't get irritated too fast.


----------



## snoop (Oct 17, 2017)

So on Sunday I realized that I'm getting "fluffier".  Husband agrees that I look bigger now than I did a month ago.   My weight hasn't gone up so it's bloat.  I realize that I have been consuming a ton of store-bought nuts in one form or another in the past few weeks.  Yesterday, I decided to cut them out and I've started drinking roasted dandelion root tea in hopes to alleviate the bloating.  I need to find healthy, but filling snacks.   I get so hungry in the evenings and cutting calories is not really an option since I'm breast feeding. 

On the hair front, I think either today or tomorrow is my 6 year anniversary on this hair journey!  
I didn't think I'd make it this long or that my progress would have been this great.   Prior to, the longest that my hair would grow was SL/CBL as a natural and even shorter relaxed.   My hair was damaged and unhealthy.   I thought that I could maybe get to full shoulder and have healthy hair but it kept growing!  So thanks to everyone on the boards for all of the help and wisdom over the years because without you all I couldn't have done it!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi Ladies,

Just a little hair update. I straightened my hair last night (of course my hair poofed up) and ended up having to do a deep trim I thought I had theses ssk’s under control but I was dead wrong . Anyway, I’m at bottom of my bra strap at this point.


----------



## AgeinATL (Oct 19, 2017)

That thickness tho!  

I know that it sucks to have to chop but your hair still looks amazing! I hope that you find way to reduce those SSKs and when you do, tag me!!! 

@flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 19, 2017)

@AgeinATL Thank you.it feels like my hair keeps getting bigger which lord knows I don’t need lol.

Girlllll, I’m sad that wearing my hair in its natural state even stretched still causes ssk’s. I don’t know if it’s a texture thing or what because the majority of my strands are wiry. I’ve pretty much cut all the growth I had so far this year. At first I was roller setting but I have a hard time getting my hair smooth so I gave up.

I purchased a new blow dryer so I’m going to try blow drying from now on.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 20, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @AgeinATL Thank you.it feels like my hair keeps getting bigger which lord knows I don’t need lol.
> 
> Girlllll, *I’m sad that wearing my hair in its natural state even stretched still causes ssk’s.* I don’t know if it’s a texture thing or what because the majority of my strands are wiry. I’ve pretty much cut all the growth I had so far this year. At first I was roller setting but I have a hard time getting my hair smooth so I gave up.
> 
> I purchased a new blow dryer so I’m going to try blow drying from now on.



I'm in your same boat, @flyygirlll2. I so resonate with the bolded.

I've been cutting out the SSKs and leaving my hair twisted all the time, under a wig. It makes me sad that I can't wear a ponytail puff without a strong likelihood of SSKs. Lately I've found myself snipping somewhat often, to get rid of the SSKs.

I invested in an ayurvedic "grease" (Jakeala Shiloh Hair Balm) that contains beeswax, shea butter, etc. I apply it to my ends to smooth them when I'm installing twists. I'll see if that helps reduce the SSKs.

Also, I just purchased a gel that is supposed to make my hair "crunchy." Naptural85 really talked up its super duper strong hold in her 2015 favorites video, and another member her recommends it for crunch. I'm hoping that using it for my twists will reduce tangling. I might even try a puff or wash and go with it! I'll see how it fares!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 20, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy Hopefully the gel will work it out for you in reducing tangles/knots.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 20, 2017)

I did a damp bun this morning because I was rushing.  Dh was like, Your bun looks bigger.  So I immediately looked in the mirror lol and it is looking a bit fuller.

This is a struggle bun to you long haired beauties in here, but for my fine, relatively short hair I'll take it:






Now I just need it to grow about 5 times this size.


----------



## beauti (Oct 20, 2017)

*@flyygirlll2  your hair is so lush and thick  why did you have to do a deep trim? are the ssks causing major issues like tangling and breakage? Cause if not girrlll....let them be   I've come to realize that as long as those suckas dont cause any of the above, we can co-exist. I keep my hair hydrated and keep it moving. My focus is length though so they dont bother me *


----------



## beauti (Oct 20, 2017)

*@tapioca_pudding your wet bun looks juicy to me!  Nice and shiny too. I used to wet bun and got great results back in the day. What products did you use?*


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 20, 2017)

@beauti Thank you. Yes, unfortunately they cause tangling and split ends. At first I ignored them but then it became worse so I’ve been cutting ever since. 

I’ve already measured that I’ve cut 5 inches this year... so I’m over it and will just have to blow dry it from now on and see how that fares.


----------



## beauti (Oct 20, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @beauti Thank you. Yes, unfortunately they cause tangling and split ends. At first I ignored them but then it became worse so I’ve been cutting ever since.
> 
> I’ve already measured that I’ve cut 5 inches this year... so I’m over it and will just have to blow dry it from now on and see how that fares.


*Oh ok in that case yeah....they had to go  Stretching is key so blow drying should work. Also, products that will keep them from rubbing. But look at all the hair you still have despite cutting 5 inches chile....  *


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 20, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Oh ok in that case yeah....they had to go  Stretching is key so blow drying should work. Also, products that will keep them from rubbing. But look at all the hair you still have despite cutting 5 inches chile....  *



 I’m praying that blow drying on low heat/cool will be the answer to this problem. Sealing worked to a certain extent but I need my hair to be very stretched. 

Lol, that is one positive thing at least. I would have been past WL by now if it wasn’t for all the cutting. Next year though I’ll hopefully make up for it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 20, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@tapioca_pudding your wet bun looks juicy to me!  Nice and shiny too. I used to wet bun and got great results back in the day. What products did you use?*


Thanks!!   I remember wet bunning was huge back in the day but my crown always suffers breakage because it's my weakest section.  I can't find a hair tie that would prevent damage.  So I only do it in rush situations such as today.  But it's hella convenient and easy....

Oh so I used the Aphogee leave-in in the pink bottle after cowashing, then added Qhemet Biologics AOHC mainly to my ends.  I use Wetline gel to smooth my edges.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 20, 2017)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just a little hair update. I straightened my hair last night (of course my hair poofed up) and ended up having to do a deep trim I thought I had theses ssk’s under control but I was dead wrong . Anyway, I’m at bottom of my bra strap at this point.
> 
> View attachment 414183



@flyygirlll2 Good Lawd A Mercy...that thick hair is killing me ever so sweetly and softly. 

I'm so sorry those ssk's are being naughty and causing you to cut. After you stretch your hair, what styles are you wearing to maintain until your next wash day?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 20, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @flyygirlll2 Good Lawd A Mercy...that thick hair is killing me ever so sweetly and softly.
> 
> I'm so sorry those ssk's are being naughty and causing you to cut. After you stretch your hair, what styles are you wearing to maintain until your next wash day?



Thank you. I always either braid it or twist it into a bun or pinned around my head. Those styles do stretch my hair but since it’s still textured, I still get tangles/knots regardless.


----------



## Alma Petra (Oct 20, 2017)

I have achieved some sort of a weird milestone. I was able to make 4 teeny tiny braids out of my twa, 2 on either side of a side part, and pin them to the side of my head with multiple pins. Even though it doesn't look cute but I'm very happy because I can now stop wearing my weird twa out and instead keep the hair more protected, and hopefully wash it (and strip it) for restyling less often.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 20, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> My crown area is just brushing Hip Length. I'll likely need the rest of the year for the other hairs to catch up. *I think my nape is the slowest growing part of my head*. That or I'm just getting more breakage there. Its beyond waist length, but more fragile then the rest of my head.



Super Jelly


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 22, 2017)

Random length check... APL is such a confusing length to me.  Is it at the top of my pit?  Is it when all of my hair has surpassed my pit?  Is it when the first strands touch mid-pit?   

In other news, my hair looks fuller which I'm happy about.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 23, 2017)

So according to this handy dandy chart below, APL is when the hair touches the top of the pit.  But I've seen some ladies post photos of their hair well beyond the top the pit asking it's APL and others are like, "Just a few more inches sis..."


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 23, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Random length check... APL is such a confusing length to me.  Is it at the top of my pit?  Is it when all of my hair has surpassed my pit?  Is it when the first strands touch mid-pit?
> 
> In other news, my hair looks fuller which I'm happy about.


You are APL!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 23, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> You are APL!








Sis you sure???


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 23, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Sis you sure???


You better claim that! Your hair isn’t even bone straight. Congrats and move on to the next level!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 23, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> You better claim that! Your hair isn’t even bone straight. Congrats and move on to the next level!



    I'll claim it!!      

BSL here I come....   I gotta see where that falls on me.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 23, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I'll claim it!!
> 
> BSL here I come....   I gotta see where that falls on me.


That’s right!


----------



## beauti (Oct 23, 2017)

*@tapioca_pudding sis! *


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 23, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Sis you sure???



This meme! I laughed out loud!

Congratulations, sis!!!


----------



## beauti (Oct 23, 2017)

*Well I've been a busy mixtress today. I made a tea base of hibiscus, rosehips, stinging nettle, and horsetail, steeped overnight. 

I then made a gel of marshmallow root and slippery elm.

Then I made flaxseed gel using 2 cups of the tea mixture. Once I strained the flaxseed gel I combined it with a cup of the marshmallow gel and added raw honey, fresh aloe gel, and some oils.

I took a cup of the hibiscus tea and combined half cup of marshmallow gel to make a leave-in. I added a tablespoon of mielle organics oil to this.

LASTLY  I made a dc of fresh pumpkin, one ripe avocado, one container banana baby food , raw honey,some oils, and the last of the tea mix as well as the remainder of the marshmallow gel.

Let me just say the marshmallow and slippery elm produced such thick mucilage I cant wait to use all the products I made with this, including my flaxseed gel!

 At the moment I have bentonite clay in my hair and I can't wait until the wash process! *


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 23, 2017)

@flyygirlll2 

I’ve been meaning to ask/suggest: have you thought of doing a semi-short term protective style like twist, leave them in for about 2 weeks and just style them up or back or however presentable and see how that works with the ssks? 

I had quite a few this last wash day and it’s totally my fault. I used straight aloe as a Moisturizer and then just bunned, so my hair was a tangled mess. However. Twist and sealing don’t have the same effect. Also, I noticed when I twist my hair all the way to the end, it’s tangles more.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 23, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> I’ve been meaning to ask/suggest: have you thought of doing a semi-short term protective style like twist, leave them in for about 2 weeks and just style them up or back or however presentable and see how that works with the ssks?
> 
> I had quite a few this last wash day and it’s totally my fault. I used straight aloe as a Moisturizer and then just bunned, so my hair was a tangled mess. However. Twist and sealing don’t have the same effect. Also, I noticed when I twist my hair all the way to the end, it’s tangles more.



Yes, I’m actually doing that now. Since it’s semi straight now, I braided it and put spoolie rollers on the ends. My ends are nicely stretched now. Yeah, I mainly twist/braid until the last inch or so or else it’s a tangled mess. I plan to leave it for two weeks and just moisturize when needed.

My hair being semi straight right now is a much welcomed relief . I envy those who don’t have issue with this stuff.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 24, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@tapioca_pudding sis! *


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This meme! I laughed out loud!
> 
> Congratulations, sis!!!


 That was literally my reaction  

Thank you!!!!


----------



## beauti (Oct 24, 2017)

*@YvetteWithJoy 
*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 24, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@YvetteWithJoy
> *



Thank you so much! It means a lot. I started celebrating Friday, and it's been great so far!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thank you so much! It means a lot. I started celebrating Friday, and it's been great so far!


Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 24, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!!



Thank you, lady! I appreciate it so much!


----------



## beauti (Oct 27, 2017)

*Black castor ecostyle gel is the TROOF! This is by far my fave ecostyle gel. I'm gonna search high and low for the biggest container. Here's a wash and go ponytail.


 *


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Black castor ecostyle gel is the TROOF! This is by far my fave ecostyle gel. I'm gonna search high and low for the biggest container. Here's a wash and go ponytail.
> 
> 
> *


Looks great. What are you holding all that hair down with.


----------



## beauti (Oct 27, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Looks great. What are you holding all that hair down with.


*Thank you! Surprisingly just a regular scruncci from the dollar store, one without metal ring.*


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 27, 2017)

Your hair looks deeelicious 



beauti said:


> *Black castor ecostyle gel is the TROOF! This is by far my fave ecostyle gel. I'm gonna search high and low for the biggest container. Here's a wash and go ponytail.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 28, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> Your hair looks deeelicious



ITA!

@beauti 
Whatever you're doing is working, sis. KUTGW!


----------



## beauti (Oct 28, 2017)

@shanelallyn30 and @MzSwift thank you ladies!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 28, 2017)

@beauti Your hair is so pretty.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 28, 2017)

I never know what to say when people say "You have really long hair" - like yep, I do. You kind of want to say thanks, but it's not a compliment.


----------



## beauti (Oct 28, 2017)

*@flyygirlll2 thank you sis!*


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 31, 2017)

hey gals, I came across this video I wanted to share. I like how she has consistently retained length. Would you gals consider this to be 4c hair? and is this considered fine hair?


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 31, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Thank you! Surprisingly just a regular scruncci from the dollar store, one without metal ring.*



 I love the dollar tree for hair accessories. I get my scrunchies and head bands there. They actually have good brands.  Have you been to big lots? they have good stuff to.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Oct 31, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> hey gals, I came across this video I wanted to share. I like how she has consistently retained length. Would you gals consider this to be 4c hair? and is this considered fine hair?


I love her channel and her personality. She is such a happy soul. I love how consistent she was with her regimen and she used the same products throughout. She is now on a loc journey. I look forward to seeing how long her locs get.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 31, 2017)

it just shows consistency is the key.



Kay96 said:


> I love her channel and her personality. She is such a happy soul. I love how consistent she was with her regimen and she used the same products throughout. She is now on a loc journey. I look forward to seeing how long her locs get.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 31, 2017)

@beauti 
 

I need the secrets on how you got your ponytail so even. And how you applied the gel. Seems silly but I’m style challenged with my own hair when it comes to regular styles.


----------



## beauti (Nov 1, 2017)

*@Saludable84 thanks sis! I do a combo of raking and smoothing the gel. The ponytail was on 2nd day hair so I dampened my hair just alittle to break the cast and make it pliable enough to gather into a ponytail. I just tugged at my ends gently as I gathered section by section into a ponytail to keep it smooth up top. Thats it!*


----------



## beauti (Nov 1, 2017)

*@shanelallyn30  I will have to peak in big lots and see what goodies they have. Thank you!*


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 1, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Black castor ecostyle gel is the TROOF! This is by far my fave ecostyle gel. I'm gonna search high and low for the biggest container. Here's a wash and go ponytail.
> 
> 
> *


Jus gawjus for no reason.


----------



## beauti (Nov 1, 2017)

*@tapioca_pudding thanks dahling! *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 3, 2017)

Shout out to @Chicoro for dropping her knowledge on shea butter. I really didn't know how to use it and just like most things we haven't figured out; I bashed it, dismissed it or tried it a few times and gave up. LOL However by adding it into my deep conditioner and allowing it to marinate overnight leaves my hair moisturized and lubricated for a full week with no touch ups. The 2nd week only requires a smidgen of my DIY hair cream which contains shea butter (with other butters)  prolongs my style an additional week. My hair has been elongated and so moist these last 2 weeks. I almost didn't want to wash last night but I need to keep my scalp happy.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 3, 2017)

@tapioca_pudding Congrats on reaching APL Sis! You are just glowing and growing!!!!

@YvetteWithJoy Happy Belated Birthday!! Hope you had a lovely day!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 3, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @tapioca_pudding Congrats on reaching APL Sis! You are just glowing and growing!!!!
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy Happy Belated Birthday!! Hope you had a lovely day!



Thank you! It was wonderful.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 4, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Shout out to @Chicoro for dropping her knowledge on shea butter. I really didn't know how to use it and just like most things we haven't figured out; I bashed it, dismissed it or tried it a few times and gave up. LOL However by adding it into my deep conditioner and allowing it to marinate overnight leaves my hair moisturized and lubricated for a full week with no touch ups. The 2nd week only requires a smidgen of my DIY hair cream which contains shea butter (with other butters)  prolongs my style an additional week. My hair has been elongated and so moist these last 2 weeks. I almost didn't want to wash last night but I need to keep my scalp happy.



Congratulations on your success as it relates to keeping your hair moisturized! 

That's always a wonderful feeling to make a new, positive discovery with one's hair care. It seems the big aha's come in little adjustments and changes and realizations, some times.

If there were ever a magical ingredient, Shea butter definitely would be it! For afro-textured hair, at least, it seems to be a real life hair, growth secret. We'll see you and your hair at mid thigh length! Be sure to post those awe inspiring hair growth photos, because beyond a shadow of a doubt, they will be forthcoming from you and your hair. It's a wrap, as in a sure-fire guarantee!


----------



## beauti (Nov 4, 2017)

*Today is our last day in Florida and I'm not even sad. Although we had a great time, all I keep thinking about is going home and putting my hair back in Celie braids  I'm gonna go beast mode until end of the year!*


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 4, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @tapioca_pudding Congrats on reaching APL Sis! You are just glowing and growing!!!!
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy Happy Belated Birthday!! Hope you had a lovely day!


Thanks love!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 7, 2017)

Fall & Winter Update:

Health & Fitness
Eating Well...still mostly plant based with protein at least once a day. Started back doing Pilates since I'm over 6 weeks postpartum. I take Prenatal Vitamins since I'm breastfeeding but once I wean down the line, I will discontinue taking them. I don't take any other supplements and will no longer take any man made medicine/supplements/vitamins unless they are prescribed to me by a doctor. So no hair pills or anything extra. 

Hair products:
Still using mostly my own DIY products. I make an Ayurvedic oil, Ayurvedic cream & my own deep conditioners using commercial conditioners as a base. Ayurvedic powders, teas, & herbs for strength and balance. As far as already-made products, I've gone back to Hairveda as my main line and Camille Rose as my on the ground back up.

Hair Techniques:
Still wearing my hair in braids and buns. I'm still washing every 2 weeks (give or take a few days here and there depending on my lifestyle). After washing, I always stretch my hair...(lately in a few braids) then once it's dry (or whenever I feel like it) I still take the style down then put my hair in a single braid wrapped around into a bun or pinned up. Wear it down whenever the mood strikes.

So technique wise, not much has changed since I last updated in June. I noticed I keep using the word *still* in this update. LOL Consistency and low manipulation has always been my biggest hair successes so I tend to stick with the same techniques.

Once the snow hits, I'll start wearing turbans and scarves like I always do when I go out.

I don't know what my length is, I really don't care anymore. It's just long and falls within the perimeters of the title of this thread. LOL However, it's still super easy to manage and a pleasure to work with which is most important to me now. 

My updates seem to be the same here lately. LOL Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This meme! I laughed out loud!
> 
> Congratulations, sis!!!


LMAOOO So did I! Happy belated Birthday!! 

Congrats @tapioca_pudding!!


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 9, 2017)

I feel like I didn't retain much length this year. Or maybe I had slow growth. One good thing that happened is that my PP shedding stopped. THANK GOODNESS!! Now my hair sheds even less than it did before pregnancy. I attribute this to both my nutrient intake, and the Ayurvedic treatments. Another good thing, my hair looks 1000 times healthier than it did earlier this year when I got back into hair journey mode. I think I'm most excited about that.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 9, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Fall & Winter Update:
> 
> Health & Fitness
> Eating Well...still mostly plant based with protein at least once a day. Started back doing Pilates since I'm over 6 weeks postpartum. I take Prenatal Vitamins since I'm breastfeeding but once I wean down the line, I will discontinue taking them. I don't take any other supplements and will no longer take any man made medicine/supplements/vitamins unless they are prescribed to me by a doctor. So no hair pills or anything extra.
> ...



That "still" got you to "long".   It's working for you, sis!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 9, 2017)

I did a braid out on blow dried hair and it turned out nice but didn't hold for very long. After maybe 30 minutes my hair was just poofy and frizzy. I get great definition and hold when I style on wet hair, so I'm trying to figure out what I need to do differently.

The blow dried hair felt really soft. Maybe I'll try leaving the braids in longer? I used wrap foam for hold, maybe I need something stronger? I don't want to use gel.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 9, 2017)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I did a braid out on blow dried hair and it turned out nice but didn't hold for very long. After maybe 30 minutes my hair was just poofy and frizzy. I get great definition and hold when I style on wet hair, so I'm trying to figure out what I need to do differently.
> 
> The blow dried hair felt really soft. *Maybe I'll try leaving the braids in longer*? I used wrap foam for hold, maybe I need something stronger? I don't want to use gel.



Yes, leaving them in longer will probably give you lasting definition. Whenever I know I'm going to wear my hair down, I will put it in a single braid (since it is a style that I can rock) for a few days up to a week , and I always get good definition regardless of the product I use. So for example, if I know we are doing stuff on the weekend, I will put it in single braid pinned up on a Monday and rock it like that until the weekend. Something like this:



If you don't want to wait that many days, then that's understandable. For products, maybe you could use a curl cream perhaps instead of gel since you don't like it. Sometimes,  I only have a day or two notice before hubby or the kids suggest an outing so depending on how I want the style to look, I use:
Camille Rose Coconut Water Style Setter Cream for volume OR
my DIY Cream (Shea, Mango, Capuacu Butter & oils) for Elongation & Stretch


----------



## snoop (Nov 10, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> I feel like I didn't retain much length this year. Or maybe I had slow growth. One good thing that happened is that my PP shedding stopped. THANK GOODNESS!! Now my hair sheds even less than it did before pregnancy. I attribute this to both my nutrient intake, and the Ayurvedic treatments. Another good thing, my hair looks 1000 times healthier than it did earlier this year when I got back into hair journey mode. I think I'm most excited about that.



How long did your shedding last?  Mine is just starting.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 11, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yes, leaving them in longer will probably give you lasting definition. Whenever I know I'm going to wear my hair down, I will put it in a single braid (since it is a style that I can rock) for a few days up to a week , and I always get good definition regardless of the product I use. So for example, if I know we are doing stuff on the weekend, I will put it in single braid pinned up on a Monday and rock it like that until the weekend. Something like this:
> 
> If you don't want to wait that many days, then that's understandable. For products, maybe you could use a curl cream perhaps instead of gel since you don't like it. Sometimes,  I only have a day or two notice before hubby or the kids suggest an outing so depending on how I want the style to look, I use:
> Camille Rose Coconut Water Style Setter Cream for volume OR
> my DIY Cream (Shea, Mango, Capuacu Butter & oils) for Elongation & Stretch



When I do a braid out on wet hair, I normally leave them in until they dry which takes a couple of days. On blow dried hair the braids obviously dried much faster so I went ahead and took them out. I'll try leaving them in for a couple of days next time.


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 11, 2017)

snoop said:


> How long did your shedding last?  Mine is just starting.


It started after my son turned 1 and lasted maybe 5 months or so. It didn't just stop, it gradually decreased and kept decreasing to what it is now. I did everything under the sun to try to prevent it, and I believe that's the reason it started so late.


----------



## beauti (Nov 11, 2017)

*I did a henna gloss treatment couple days ago. My hair is braided up until Thanksgiving. Not sure how I will style it for that day since I will be cooking this year *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 11, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I did a henna gloss treatment couple days ago. My hair is braided up until Thanksgiving. Not sure how I will style it for that day since I will be cooking this year *



@beauti We are in the same boat Sis. I was going to rollerset for Thanksgiving but that was when I thought we were going out of town to visit family. Well hubby changed has mind and said he would rather do a nice quiet dinner at home. So now that I will be cooking and sweating up a storm, my hair will just be in a high bun. I'll just make sure it's a cute one. LOL


----------



## beauti (Nov 11, 2017)

*Girl the high bun idea sounds good to me!  @ElevatedEnergy cause i sure will be sweating up a storm, and sipping my wine too  We'll just have to hurry and freshen up before dinner's ready. I'm such a foody I already planned out my menu  *


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey Gals.
 I just read this great article about different ways you clean your hair and how well under a microscope they did. Very interesting I must say..

http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2015/05/hair-science-how-well-do-mild-cleansers.html


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 15, 2017)

I've reached a new milestone with my length. My Day 1 roller set is grazing hip length..puffy roots and all. It usually takes about 5 days of wrapping my hair for the length to start creeping down there but I'm getting that length on Day 1 now!

I honestly don't think I'll be allowing my hair to grow longer once my roller sets and the braidout done on roller set hair gets to tailbone. I'll start maintaining there, trimming the back lower half of my hair and allowing the crown and bangs to catch up with it.

I'm not concerned with the overall length (when I pull it) because I'm not walking around pulling and stretching my hair when I go out. (It still is at the bottom of my butt) I'm more concerned about the length of my hair when I wear my favorite styles and I definitely don't want that to go past my TBL.


----------



## Colocha (Nov 15, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy congrats on the new milestone!!! 

Can I ask: what product are you setting with? Also, how do you wrap your hair to get it further stretched?

Thanks!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 15, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I've reached a new milestone with my length. My Day 1 roller set is grazing hip length..puffy roots and all. It usually takes about 5 days of wrapping my hair for the length to start creeping down there but I'm getting that length on Day 1 now!
> 
> I honestly don't think I'll be allowing my hair to grow longer once my roller sets and the braidout done on roller set hair gets to tailbone. I'll start maintaining there, trimming the back lower half of my hair and allowing the crown and bangs to catch up with it.
> 
> I'm not concerned with the overall length (when I pull it) because I'm not walking around pulling and stretching my hair when I go out. (It still is at the bottom of my butt) I'm more concerned about the length of my hair when I wear my favorite styles and I definitely don't want that to go past my TBL.




CONGRATULATION!!!   



THERE'S NOTHING LIKE HAVING LONG WOOLLY HAIR...YUMMY/VOLUMPTOUS.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 15, 2017)

Colocha said:


> @ElevatedEnergy congrats on the new milestone!!!
> 
> Can I ask: what product are you setting with? Also, how do you wrap your hair to get it further stretched?
> 
> Thanks!



@Colocha Thank you! I usually set with a water bottle that has a squirt of conditioner in it on clean hair. I finger comb out the curls and cross wrap if I want it to show length. But it usually takes a few days of doing this. 

For this last particular set that I'm referring to, it was unplanned and done on dry hair that was already stretched and airdried in braids. I had large amounts of oils and butter in my hair leftover from my DC, so my hair was weighed down from that as well.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 15, 2017)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> CONGRATULATION!!!
> 
> 
> 
> THERE'S NOTHING LIKE HAVING LONG WOOLLY HAIR...YUMMY/VOLUMPTOUS.



Awwww thanks!!!!


----------



## Colocha (Nov 15, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Colocha Thank you! I usually set with a water bottle that has a squirt of conditioner in it on clean hair. I finger comb out the curls and cross wrap if I want it to show length. But it usually takes a few days of doing this.
> 
> For this last particular set that I'm referring to, it was unplanned and done on dry hair that was already stretched and airdried in braids. I had large amounts of oils and butter in my hair leftover from my DC, so my hair was weighed down from that as well.


Thank you!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 15, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I've reached a new milestone with my length. My Day 1 roller set is grazing hip length..puffy roots and all. It usually takes about 5 days of wrapping my hair for the length to start creeping down there but I'm getting that length on Day 1 now!
> 
> I honestly don't think I'll be allowing my hair to grow longer once my roller sets and the braidout done on roller set hair gets to tailbone. I'll start maintaining there, trimming the back lower half of my hair and allowing the crown and bangs to catch up with it.
> 
> I'm not concerned with the overall length (when I pull it) because I'm not walking around pulling and stretching my hair when I go out. (It still is at the bottom of my butt) I'm more concerned about the length of my hair when I wear my favorite styles and I definitely don't want that to go past my TBL.


AMAZING! I can't even imagine 

And I still keep forgetting this is you. Lawd, I need a vacation. I was trying to figure out who this new person is and why she wasn't showing us a picture of this long hair  You're trying to send me to therapy.


----------



## beauti (Nov 16, 2017)

*@ElevatedEnergy your straight hair goes to the BOTTOM of your booty?!!  Is that classic length? You go girlfriend!!  I can't even fathom having all that hair! I would love to see all that gloriousness in pics but ain't nobody got time to straighten booty length hair *


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 16, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@ElevatedEnergy your straight hair goes to the BOTTOM of your booty?!!  *


  

I wish the innanet wasn't so pervy so we could see this booty length hair, but ain't nobody tryna post booty shots out in these e-streets. 

Okay lemme take that back, for personal reasons I'm glad the innanet is pervy   but my point still stands.


----------



## beauti (Nov 16, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I wish the innanet wasn't so pervy so we could see this booty length hair, but ain't nobody tryna post booty shots out in these e-streets.
> 
> Okay lemme take that back, for personal reasons I'm glad the innanet is pervy   but my point still stands.


*Girl she can keep it pg and keep her pants on!  *


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 16, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Girl she can keep it pg and keep her pants on!  *


    Im dying....


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 16, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I wish the innanet wasn't so pervy so we could see this booty length hair, but ain't nobody tryna post booty shots out in these e-streets.
> 
> Okay lemme take that back, for personal reasons I'm glad the innanet is pervy   but my point still stands.



Please let me get some booty length hair. My cheeks will be all over the innanets!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 16, 2017)

I would post it but I'm not honestly not comfortable showing it with my bootie all in the picture. I was gonna post it yesterday but kept feeling uneasy about it so I decided to just go with my gut. 

************
I just finalized my Black Friday list for hair shopping yesterday and decided this morning just to skip BF shopping all together. My tablet was on its last leg and decided to go ahead and give up the ghost and head to electronic heaven this morning. I'm going to spend those coins on a new IPad instead. 

What y'all getting for Black Friday?


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 16, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> Please let me get some booty length hair. My cheeks will be all over the innanets!


lol lol lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 16, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> Please let me get some booty length hair. My cheeks will be all over the innanets!


I would step my squat game up!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 16, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I would post it but I'm not honestly not comfortable showing it with my bootie all in the picture. I was gonna post it yesterday but kept feeling uneasy about it so I decided to just go with my gut.
> 
> ************
> I just finalized my Black Friday list for hair shopping yesterday and decided this morning just to skip BF shopping all together. My tablet was on its last leg and decided to go ahead and give up the ghost and head to electronic heaven this morning. I'm going to spend those coins on a new IPad instead.
> ...


Sis ignore us, you know we don't have proper decorum when it comes to uber lengths of hair    The innanet is dark and full of terrors.

I was in the other thread where you all were discussing Vatika frosting so I'm trying to decide if I'm going to try for some of that on BF.  That's pretty much all I want at the moment.  Oh and maybe more ayurveda powders but there's an indian store close to me so that's not a huge priority.  I'm kinda just chillin' this year....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 16, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Sis ignore us, you know we don't have proper decorum when it comes to uber lengths of hair    The innanet is dark and full of terrors.
> 
> I was in the other thread where you all were discussing Vatika frosting so I'm trying to decide if I'm going to try for some of that on BF.  That's pretty much all I want at the moment.  Oh and maybe more ayurveda powders but there's an indian store close to me so that's not a huge priority.  I'm kinda just chillin' this year....



LOL I know my sisters mean well! And y'all know I share pictures all the time...I think I may be the most picture sharing member on here...but I have my limits. LOL 

I wish my Indian Market had a better selection of powders. They have henna galore but the other powders are questionable. They have the Hesh brand but it looked as though someone had rubbed the expiration dates off all the boxes. I was like ohhhhh heyal to the nall!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 16, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> LOL I know my sisters mean well! And y'all know I share pictures all the time...I think I may be the most picture sharing member on here...but I have my limits. LOL
> 
> I wish my Indian Market had a better selection of powders. They have henna galore but the other powders are questionable. They have the Hesh brand but it looked as though someone had rubbed the expiration dates off all the boxes. I was like ohhhhh heyal to the nall!


I completely understand!! 

Yeah there are two markets near me... one is on the up and up but the other one is shady, looks like someone's kitchen cupboard.  I don't trust nothing in there LOL.


----------



## beauti (Nov 16, 2017)

*Yes you definitely share tons of pics, sis. Plus I saw your most recent pics in the rollersetting thread 

My black friday list is not that big. Mielle organics babassu dc- staple. 
Her sale will determine how many I purchase.*

*Dependent on sales:
Camille rose
Macadamia professional
Mane choice
Curl junkie
*


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 16, 2017)

*
 Mielle organics babassu dc- staple. *
If this stuff was a man I would married it. absolutely love it. You get protein/moisture all in one.


----------



## beauti (Nov 16, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> * Mielle organics babassu dc- staple. *
> If this stuff was a man I would married it. absolutely love it. You get protein/moisture all in one.


*I don't know sis, it'd have to come in at least a bigger size before I go stepping out on DH  *


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 16, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I would post it but I'm not honestly not comfortable showing it with my bootie all in the picture. I was gonna post it yesterday but kept feeling uneasy about it so I decided to just go with my gut.
> 
> ************
> I just finalized my Black Friday list for hair shopping yesterday and decided this morning just to skip BF shopping all together. My tablet was on its last leg and decided to go ahead and give up the ghost and head to electronic heaven this morning. I'm going to spend those coins on a new IPad instead.
> ...



Way to follow your gut.  Now if your gut changes its mind, I'm here for it!

I think the only thing I really "need" to try is that Bask & Bloom Brahmi mask that @PJaye mentioned in that 1st annual hair awards thread. I could always use standing dryer, but I can wait.

@Beany shared that Carols Daughter's thing (91 cents each for the rhassoul mask, shampoo, and conditioner), and I got 8 items. If they're not great, I can doctor them up with oil and ayurvedic powders.

After that haul and my Henna Sooq purchases, I just need to quit.  The B&B DC is okay because I just discovered that my hair loves DCs with honey, and it has honey plus brahmi plus lots of other great goodness.

I will purchase more Henna Sooq CoVeda shampoo bars at some point.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 16, 2017)

Who said anything about stepping out. the more the better. I take my hubby in the day time and then my mielles man at night cause that's when I do my routine. lol



beauti said:


> *I don't know sis, it'd have to come in at least a bigger size before I go stepping out on DH  *


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 16, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> Who said anything about stepping out. the more the better. I take my hubby in the day time and then my mielles man at night cause that's when I do my routine. lol


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 16, 2017)

Im with you on this one!  there is no need for booty flicks. we all will get to some crazy length one day. solution:  just keep your clothes on. lol



YvetteWithJoy said:


> Way to follow your gut. * Now if your gut changes its mind, I'm here for it!*
> 
> I think the only thing I really "need" to try is that Bask & Bloom Brahmi mask that @PJaye mentioned in that 1st annual hair awards thread. I could always use standing dryer, but I can wait.
> 
> ...


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 16, 2017)

. I know im terrible. good thing hubby doesn't know my password he would think im cheating on him with some guy name mielle. 



YvetteWithJoy said:


>


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 16, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> . I know im terrible. good thing hubby doesn't know my password he would think im cheating on him with some guy name mielle.



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

*falls out laughing*


----------



## beauti (Nov 17, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> Who said anything about stepping out. the more the better. I take my hubby in the day time and then my mielles man at night cause that's when I do my routine. lol


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 17, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Sis ignore us, you know we don't have proper decorum when it comes to uber lengths of hair    The innanet is dark and full of terrors.
> 
> I was in the other thread where you all were discussing Vatika frosting so I'm trying to decide if I'm going to try for some of that on BF.  That's pretty much all I want at the moment.  Oh and maybe more ayurveda powders but there's an indian store close to me so that's not a huge priority.  I'm kinda just chillin' this year....



What's vatika frosting and do I need it?


----------



## Nini90012 (Nov 17, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Thanks!!   I remember wet bunning was huge back in the day but my crown always suffers breakage because it's my weakest section.  I can't find a hair tie that would prevent damage.  So I only do it in rush situations such as today.  But it's hella convenient and easy....
> 
> Oh so I used the Aphogee leave-in in the pink bottle after cowashing, then added Qhemet Biologics AOHC mainly to my ends.  I use Wetline gel to smooth my edges.


Hello. Try the puffcuff. They are awesome! No more breakage for me.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 18, 2017)

I switched out my shower head to a water filter shower head. I am hoping I feel a huge difference when washing my hair. I already feel a huge difference with my skin.


----------



## beauti (Nov 18, 2017)

*I had to wash my hair sooner than I wanted. The products i used in my previous wash day left buildup around the roots. So I did the whole shabang yesterday from prepoo to wash to dc. I haven't washed the dc out yet but I'm hoping it leaves my hair super soft since it was a diy. *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 18, 2017)

We are approaching the end of the year and I hope you all have smashed your goals! Before the year is out, I will be updating the thread title. Switching it from 2017-2018 to 2018-2019. Therefore keeping it a revolving 2 year challenge. I figured it would be easier to keep this thread with a history of all our challenges/success.


----------



## beauti (Nov 18, 2017)

*Am I the only one literally nervous about the end of the year?? I'm so scared I might not reach my goal and I've never felt this way before! Thats how you know this is not just hair, dammit! December 31st looming closer like





*


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 18, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Am I the only one literally nervous about the end of the year?? I'm so scared I might not reach my goal and I've never felt this way before! Thats how you know this is not just hair, dammit! December 31st looming closer like
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lol. Naw sis, I'm feeling the same way. I know I'm not out of MBL land yet but I keep hoping I'm closer to WL than before. 

I hope you surpass your goal at the EOTY!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Am I the only one literally nervous about the end of the year?? I'm so scared I might not reach my goal and I've never felt this way before! Thats how you know this is not just hair, dammit! December 31st looming closer like
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm just trying to get to SL which I've been trying to reach for years. And even though the August pictures said I was close, yeah I'm still nervous that when I take the pictures in December they will look the same as August 

But let's stay optimistic.  

I'm looking forward to December though just to get it behind me.


----------



## beauti (Nov 18, 2017)

*@MzSwift mbl land is no joke! I'm stuck there too! Every time I think I'm in the clear my length check be like girl quit playin  But oh yes WE will surpass our goal EOTY! As soon as ONE strand touches waist I'm claiming that sucka!*


----------



## beauti (Nov 18, 2017)

*@faithVA yes ma'am lets stay optimistic!  If you were close in August then you are definitely making it in December, plus you're probably already there! 

And I'm with you on just wanting to put December behind me. Just come and go already dang!*


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 18, 2017)

Idk if I will length check EOY. At this point, i don’t think I’ll make it past waist length. Like, seriously. And I don’t now why.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm still tripping over all other these lengths reached, and the fact that we have been able to reach these lengths all along but felt we had to use chemicals.

If I reach full APL by December 31st and MBL in the back, I'm going to eat beef. A grass-fed cheeseburger.  I haven't had beef since my mom sent me that datgum documentary.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@faithVA yes ma'am lets stay optimistic!  If you were close in August then you are definitely making it in December, plus you're probably already there!
> 
> And I'm with you on just wanting to put December behind me. Just come and go already dang!*



I feel like I have gone through a thickening stage since August and not really a growth stage. But we will know soon enough.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 19, 2017)

When I checked my hair in June, it was shorter than my last length check and I was over it.  I have not checked my length since then and I'm not sure if I will do a length check in December.  I'm just tired of being disappointed.


----------



## snoop (Nov 19, 2017)

I feel like my progress over the last two years has been slow -- this year especially.   I think it's because I started wearing my hair out more to enjoy it.   Relatively speaking I don't even wear it out that much, but still.   

I might have to step up my game and  move from 85% protective styling to 99%.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 19, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> What's vatika frosting and do I need it?


Ooou sis https://hairveda.com/VATIKA-FROSTING-p32.html

I would describe it as an Amla infused coconut oil but better lol. I used to use it way back when. It’s great as a pre poo or for scalp massage or even to seal. Need it.....? Depends on what else is in your stash. If she has a good Black Friday sale it may not hurt to try a jar tho.


----------



## beauti (Nov 19, 2017)

*@trclemons it's that natural hair trickery girl. That has happened to me as well. I do a pull test and I get all excited and the next month it's an inch or so shorter  then you straighten it and it's 2 inches longer  Natural hair sorcery I tell ya*


----------



## beauti (Nov 19, 2017)

*@snoop how about putting your hair away in a long term protective style? I braid my hair up for 2 weeks at a time. Every time I think about wearing my hair out I think about setbacks and that motivates me to stay the course. *


----------



## beauti (Nov 19, 2017)

*@tapioca_pudding every time I go to that site everything is out of stock*


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 19, 2017)

Nini90012 said:


> Hello. Try the puffcuff. They are awesome! No more breakage for me.


Thanks!!! I just googled and I legit might order this, it may be a winner!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 19, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@tapioca_pudding every time I go to that site everything is out of stock*


Exactly, that’s why I stopped using it  I needs my products on time, ya dig. But maybe she’s making a crapload for BF and I’ll be able to partake.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 19, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Am I the only one literally nervous about the end of the year?? I'm so scared I might not reach my goal and I've never felt this way before! Thats how you know this is not just hair, dammit! December 31st looming closer like
> 
> 
> 
> *


I reached my first goal of APL but I’m skurred imma check on December 31st and somehow be NL  like what in the regressive hell..... BUT let me put it out in the universe that I’ll miraculously be BSL on December 31st to balance things out.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@trclemons it's that natural hair trickery girl. That has happened to me as well. I do a pull test and I get all excited and the next month it's an inch or so shorter  then you straighten it and it's 2 inches longer  Natural hair sorcery I tell ya*


I agree.  You can't pull enough to compensate for the texture. And products and techniques definitely impact shrinkage and texture.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 19, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I reached my first goal of APL but I’m skurred imma check on December 31st and somehow be NL  like what in the regressive hell..... BUT let me put it out in the universe that I’ll miraculously be BSL on December 31st to balance things out.


 I love it.


----------



## trclemons (Nov 19, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@trclemons it's that natural hair trickery girl. That has happened to me as well. I do a pull test and I get all excited and the next month it's an inch or so shorter  then you straighten it and it's 2 inches longer  Natural hair sorcery I tell ya*


  I sure hope you're right...


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 20, 2017)

for those of you who cowash I read this and need to do more research, sounds pretty cray:

" I used to use Suave Toasted Vanilla or VO5 Strawberries and Cream until I found they contain DMDM hydantoin which releases formaldehyde".

I just started using suave for my cowashing and I love it. wtf already.


----------



## JosieLynn (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm also nervous about the EOTY. I trimmed my hair shortly after getting out some box braids in September and it was a decent amount of hair. I still have some more ends to cut so I'm not too optimistic I will finally get out of MBL-land but I've got my fingers, toes and eyes crossed I can finally get out of limbo. I'm trying to bun my way past it so we'll see how productive it's been.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 21, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm still tripping over all other these lengths reached, *and the fact that we have been able to reach these lengths all along but felt we had to use chemicals.*
> 
> If I reach full APL by December 31st and MBL in the back, I'm going to eat beef. A grass-fed cheeseburger.  I haven't had beef since my mom sent me that datgum documentary.



I wont lie...I still feel salty about my hair history.

*Oh what lengths I could have had the WHOLE TIME!!*


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 21, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@MzSwift mbl land is no joke! I'm stuck there too! Every time I think I'm in the clear my length check be like girl quit playin  But oh yes WE will surpass our goal EOTY! As soon as ONE strand touches waist I'm claiming that sucka!*



I have been trying to escape MBL land for what seems like very long time!! Even though I have not checked it in a little while... I know that the hair is still there at MBL (which I am grateful for) .

This is why I don't experiment... I'll just keep doing what works until I get there.

 I don't have time to be playing about with twist-outs, braid-outs, and Wash n Go's, over manipulation.

IM TRYNA MAKE GOALS!


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 22, 2017)

And this is what took me from a little past shoulder length to 2" above waist length in a little over a year. not experimenting, leaving my hair alone because it works.



AdoraAdora24 said:


> I have been trying to escape MBL land for what seems like very long time!! Even though I have not checked it in a little while... I know that the hair is still there at MBL (which I am grateful for) .
> 
> *This is why I don't experiment... I'll just keep doing what works until I get there.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 22, 2017)

I was not able to keep my cool when Hairveda's 40% email came through. I got stuff I don't need just because of the price. SMH


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 22, 2017)

@AdoraAdora24 How in the world are you able to post all these GIF's when I can barely get a picture to post?! LOL Help a Sista out!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 22, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I was not able to keep my cool when Hairveda's 40% email came through. I got stuff I don't need just because of the price. SMH



Looks like I'll be joining you! Lol.

What all did you get?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 22, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Looks like I'll be joining you! Lol.
> 
> What all did you get?



I snatched up:
2 Vatika Frostings
1 Jardin oil
2 Deep Conditioning Masques
2 Jardin silken conditioners

A small disclaimer: this used to be my staple line later in my transition. I have been revisiting it as a fully natural head for the past few months. I'm finding that the bulk of the conditioners lack slip on my hair which is a major no-no. They are all uber moisturizing though. The ones I purchased above are ones that I don't mind not having slip as I only plan on using them after henna treatments. Tangles just fall out of my hair after henna, so it would be a non-issue. Just putting that out there just in case you find the conditioners lack slip for you as well.


----------



## Colocha (Nov 22, 2017)

For some reason the Hairveda deep conditioning masque stopped working so well for me. I used to buy like 8 jars at a time. Now I have to add olive oil and VO5 to make it work at all.

Which reminds me. I think the Qhemet Biologics products that don't work for me are too heavy on the ayurveda and that's drying my hair out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 22, 2017)

Colocha said:


> For some reason the *Hairveda deep conditioning masque stopped working so well for me. I used to buy like 8 jars at a time. Now I have to add olive oil and VO5 to make it work at all.*
> 
> Which reminds me. I think the Qhemet Biologics products that don't work for me are too heavy on the ayurveda and that's drying my hair out.



It did me the same way back in the day. I would have to use it a few times then use another conditioner for a month or two then revisit. I don't have that level of patience anymore for hair products so if it doesn't do me right this go round, I'll gladly pass it on to my sister. I just gifted her my other Hairveda rinse out conditioners yesterday due to their lack of slip. LOL


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 23, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I snatched up:
> 2 Vatika Frostings
> 1 Jardin oil
> 2 Deep Conditioning Masques
> ...



Many thanks. Do you know if the Red Tea line is any good?


----------



## Colocha (Nov 23, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> It did me the same way back in the day. I would have to use it a few times then use another conditioner for a month or two then revisit. I don't have that level of patience anymore for hair products so if it doesn't do me right this go round, I'll gladly pass it on to my sister. I just gifted her my other Hairveda rinse out conditioners yesterday due to their lack of slip. LOL


Lol, I'm also at a place where I can't bother.

Have you found a ride or die with slip? I just bought about 3 liters of conditioner but there's always room for more.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 23, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Many thanks. Do you know if the Red Tea line is any good?



I tried the conditioner and a moisturizer from that line back in my transitioning days and my hair liked both. I have not revisited it as a natural though. The good thing about this big 40% off sale is that you could try a number of things at a really good price, so if they don't work for you...you won't be at a big loss. You never know...your hair might love everything. My sister already tried and loved the 2 conditioners I gave her from Hairveda.  That just shows how different all of hair responds to stuff. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 23, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Lol, I'm also at a place where I can't bother.
> 
> Have you found a ride or die with slip? I just bought about 3 liters of conditioner but there's always room for more.



Yes, I love the Live Clean conditioners. They can be found in Target for around $5. I love all the conditioners from each line but my top two are from the coconut milk line and the hydrating line. They are plant based, super moisturizing, super slippery and they all have at least one form of a hydrolyzed protein so they can be used to deep condition as well. I have used them as rinse out conditioners, bases for my deep conditioners, moisturizers and leave in's. They are so perfect for my hair. And the shampoos are too. I could get by with just using the shampoo and conditioner as my main two products and DIY'ing the rest of my hair care. I've often thought about doing that.....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!! Eat good and enjoy your loved ones!!!!


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 23, 2017)

what do they have that's so good?


ElevatedEnergy said:


> I was not able to keep my cool when Hairveda's 40% email came through. I got stuff I don't need just because of the price. SMH


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 23, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> what do they have that's so good?



Some of my faves are:
Deep Cleanse shampoo
Methi Tea 2 step protein set
Vatika Frosting
Jardin oil


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 24, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Ooou sis https://hairveda.com/VATIKA-FROSTING-p32.html
> 
> I would describe it as an Amla infused coconut oil but better lol. I used to use it way back when. It’s great as a pre poo or for scalp massage or even to seal. Need it.....? Depends on what else is in your stash. If she has a good Black Friday sale it may not hurt to try a jar tho.




Sooo I definitely have 2 jars in my cart and almost everything @ElevatedEnergy posted that she purchased lol

I am in serious hair care mode.  I want long hair!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 24, 2017)

Woo.

It seems like I'm having some kind of setback, perhaps, from the flat twist out my brother's friend gave me.

She was overconfident! She would not apply product beyond my roots, she twisted very tiny, and she twisted very close to my scalp.

I have tangles, breakage, and shedding.

I'm prepooing under heat, then I'll DC.

I'm considering going in around the end of December and getting a significant trim. It just depends on whether my hair seems to recover or not.

I'm staying positive. I'm focusing on technique and new products that will arrive. I'm not going to live obsessed with every little issue/incident, but rather learn from them quickly and keep it moving and fun and happy.

#2018hairmotto:Iamhappywiththisgorgeoushair

(Can hash tags be long and contain introductions and colons??? )


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 24, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> Sooo I definitely have 2 jars in my cart and almost everything @ElevatedEnergy posted that she purchased lol
> 
> I am in serious hair care mode.  I want long hair!!!


I got two jars of vatika but totally forgot to get the jardin oil!!!! Dagnabbit...... 

I’m like you sis, I’m ready for long hair.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 24, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I got two jars of vatika but totally forgot to get the jardin oil!!!! Dagnabbit......
> 
> I’m like you sis, I’m ready for long hair.


I went back and got the jardin oil   it’s such a good deal


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 24, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I went back and got the jardin oil   it’s such a good deal




Nice!  I can't wait to try these products


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear about your setback. That is the reason why no one touches my hair.
But don't worry you will bounce back. like you said learn from it and move forward. My best advice to anyone trying to retain length is to just keep it simple and definitely stay positive like you said.

and hashtags can be as long as you want them to be to get your message across. 



YvetteWithJoy said:


> Woo.
> 
> It seems like I'm having some kind of setback, perhaps, from the flat twist out my brother's friend gave me.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 24, 2017)

*peek*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 24, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> *peek*



@SmilingElephant 
Didn't I tell you to stop these disappearing acts?!

Now...gimme hug! 

Missed you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 24, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> Sooo I definitely have 2 jars in my cart and almost everything @ElevatedEnergy posted that she purchased lol
> 
> I am in serious hair care mode.  I want long hair!!!



That Vatika Frosting smells divine and so does the Jardin oil. I hope you like it all. Is this your first time trying Hairveda?


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 25, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @AdoraAdora24 How in the world are you able to post all these GIF's when I can barely get a picture to post?! LOL Help a Sista out!



All I do is copy and paste. I right click a gif, copy it, then paste.  I don't know a better way. Hope this helps.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 25, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> That Vatika Frosting smells divine and so does the Jardin oil. I hope you like it all. Is this your first time trying Hairveda?


Yes it is. Never really heard of it until this thread. I'm excited


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 25, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @SmilingElephant
> Didn't I tell you to stop these disappearing acts?!
> 
> Now...gimme hug!
> ...



Lawd!

I felt that spanking all the way over here! 

Welcome back, @SmilingElephant!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 25, 2017)

Inspirational hair!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 25, 2017)

I ordered the items below from Hairveda, and I can hardly WAIT to try them. I'm so glad I jumped!
(I had to hit $50 to get free shipping. I was just under and preferred to add another, cheaper product versus putting those funds toward shipping, thus the ends serum. )

1 - RED TEA ENDS PROTECT SERUM

1 - CREAMY HAIR CLEANSING RINSE

1 - RED TEA GEL SMOOTHIE

1 - RED TEA HEAVY CREAM

2 - VATIKA FROSTING

1 - REDTEA NOURISHING CONDITIONER


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm all over the place with my hair. I want some braids, but I also want a blow out and I want to try a wash and go. Braids will probably win since they don't involve any work for me.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 25, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @SmilingElephant
> Didn't I tell you to stop these disappearing acts?!
> 
> Now...gimme hug!
> ...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 25, 2017)

#iHollered  Not the old fashioned butt whoopin! 

I missed you all too! 

I will explain more in a little while...but I have been one busy butterfly!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 25, 2017)

The very center/crown of my scalp has been SOOOOOO itchy lately, it’s crazy. I use my DIY oil and it helps momentarily but eventually my scalp returns to an itchy mess. No flakes just itchy. I would love any suggestions on what to try...  I read some women experience this in the third trimester of pregnancy but it’s killing me.


----------



## beauti (Nov 25, 2017)

*I hope you all made out good on the sales. By the time I was ready to make my mielle organics purchase she was quick to end the 40% off sale right at midnight   BUT Sally's deal turned out better at 30% off plus free shipping so I got 
x5  babassu dc 
Oyin juices and berries
Oyin hair dew

Macadamia professional had 50% off entire site (code: HOLIDAY) so I got 
Deep repair mask 16oz
Ultra rich moisture travel essential 

Today I hit up Indian store and got
Rose water x2
Nupur 9 herbs henna
Navratna cool oil
Neelibhringadi oil (in a coconut oil base contains typical Ayurvedic oils but what caught my attention was the goat milk, cow milk, and she-buffalo milk. Can't wait to try!)


*


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 26, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> The very center/crown of my scalp has been SOOOOOO itchy lately, it’s crazy. I use my DIY oil and it helps momentarily but eventually my scalp returns to an itchy mess. No flakes just itchy. I would love any suggestions on what to try...  I read some women experience this in the third trimester of pregnancy but it’s killing me.


Congratulations on your baby! I love an itchy scalp. My head is itching in 5 spots simultaneous as we speak.  I get such a kick out of it....because I'm strange.

Try Sulphur 8!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 26, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Inspirational hair!


I just fell in love


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 27, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> The very center/crown of my scalp has been SOOOOOO itchy lately, it’s crazy. I use my DIY oil and it helps momentarily but eventually my scalp returns to an itchy mess. No flakes just itchy. I would love any suggestions on what to try...  I read some women experience this in the third trimester of pregnancy but it’s killing me.



@tapioca_pudding 
The cold weather does a number on my scalp and just my skin overall. Here are some things that have helped me in the past:

Warmth. Whatever you use on your scalp, warm it up first. The heat is very soothing.

In a spray bottle with a (mist effect not a spray effect) you can use either one or all together if you have the herbs on hand...it would be a powerhouse!
Warm aloe vera juice
Warm Calendula tea
Warm Rosehip tea
Warm fenugreek tea
Warm rosemary tea

When you oil your scalp, don't just use your applicator bottle. I squirt the oil on the counter, dip my fingers in it, part my hair then "grease" my scalp using a thin layer of the oil. Massage it in warming the scalp with your fingers.

Mist your scalp with the warm tea, "grease" your scalp with the oil then use the warmth of your fingers to finish it off. This routine can provide me relief for up to 4 days.

If you don't have the herbs, I will gladly gift you some. It's my dry scalp blend. LOL

Lastly when it's time to wash, apply your shampoo outside the shower. I apply the same way I oil my scalp. Part my hair, apply a thin layer of the shampoo then massage it in. Leave it on the scalp for 3-5 minutes, then hop in the shower and rinse. This just makes sure I'm really clearing all the dirt and gunk off my scalp. HTH


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 28, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @tapioca_pudding
> The cold weather does a number on my scalp and just my skin overall. Here are some things that have helped me in the past:
> 
> Warmth. Whatever you use on your scalp, warm it up first. The heat is very soothing.
> ...


Sis this was THEE most helpful post EVER!!!     It's so funny - when I think of dry/itchy, I think the solution should be cooling (peppermint, tea tree etc.). I would have NEVER thought to try warmth instead!!  I can't wait to try tonight. 

I don't have ANY of the things you mentioned  I may have some AVJ in the fridge though.  Oh, and I have fenugreek seeds from when I steep my oil, do you think I could do like a tea from those? 

I love the shampoo tip - I bought some Paul Mitchell Tea Tree shampoo the other night to see if that would help.  I'm definitely going to apply it straight to my scalp outside the shower to see if I notice a difference.

DH also questioned if my latest DIY oil batch was actually CAUSING the itching, which I never considered. I don't *think* I added anything new to this batch that would cause irritation, but maybe my scalp is just weird right now, I dunno.  I'm going to lay off of it for a few weeks just to see, and just use a single oil like coconut or avocado on my scalp.

Thanks again!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 28, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Sis this was THEE most helpful post EVER!!!     It's so funny - when I think of dry/itchy, I think the solution should be cooling (peppermint, tea tree etc.). I would have NEVER thought to try warmth instead!!  I can't wait to try tonight.
> 
> I don't have ANY of the things you mentioned  I may have some AVJ in the fridge though.  Oh, and I have fenugreek seeds from when I steep my oil, do you think I could do like a tea from those?
> 
> ...



Yes, those fenugreek seeds would be perfect! Bring about 8 ounces of water to a rolling boil, turn the heat off then throw in around a teaspoon of seeds in it. (You don't need a lot of the fenugreek seeds because once they hit the water they are going to swell and soak up most of it) Let it steep until the water is warm. Strain the tea and use it on your scalp. If this doesn't provide you relief, PM me your address and I can drop you the other herbs in the mail this week.

Also, the CP oil could be too strong for you at the moment. Try diluting it down half and half. Like maybe take one ounce of it and dilute it with one ounce of your avocado oil. I made my last batch entirely too strong. I warmed it on my candle warmer for a week straight, then left it out for an additional 3 weeks while I used up the batch I was working on. It was fine on my hair but way too strong for my scalp so I have to dilute it as well. Bummer! Now I will go back to steeping all the herbs on my candle warmer for 36 hours then straining it immediately  after. 

You could dilute it like I mentioned or use that batch to make a cream for your hair and not your scalp so you won't waste it. Then just do as you mentioned and start a fresh batch using one oil instead.


----------



## JoyBelle (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey ladies, I’m coming out of lurk mode. First congrats on all the length achievements this year! Just phenomenal! 

I’m about to cut quite a bit off, let a family member trim my ends over the holiday and am left with visible uneven hair. (See pic, my hands are where the ends stop.) I’m seeing this as a good thing, at least I’ll have thickness.

I’m using up my stash, and doing home based treatments for my hair right now.  I’ll be alternating between roller sets and braids for the first half of 2018. Hope to be back later today with more hair photos.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 1, 2017)

Okay y'all! I said I would 'splain 

First of all, I'm loving the new techie stuff going on around here!

Okay, on to the good stuff! I have been extremely busy. I am doing college full time, as some of you all know , and I just started working from home, doing customer service. I am also in the middle of forming my non-profit organization. This doesn't include other life thingies lol! (If you are interested in my non-profit, feel free to PM me 

Idk if I told you all I relocated to a new city, but I did. (Not again, if I already told you ).

However, in the midst of it all, I have been taking care of my hair the best I can. I mainly moisturize it and put it in a bun. I still wear my wash n go's and curly ponytails, but its mainly in a bun.

I don't really think my hair grew much, but I do believe I am a solid Hip Length. My SO thinks it's gotten longer, idk...but I am aiming for Tailbone Length. In fact the last time I did a length check, I forgot I made my new length goal of TBL, and so now I messed myself up, expecting it to be longer than it is lol!


----------



## Daina (Dec 4, 2017)

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay y'all! I said I would 'splain
> 
> First of all, I'm loving the new techie stuff going on around here!
> 
> ...



Hey sis, glad to see you back and updating. Good luck with all that you have going!


----------



## Daina (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi All, just checking in and providing my YE update. My hair was straight for 3 weeks, and this week my scalp was like naw sis either wash or it will be a problem! My dh enjoyed it while it was straight so I think he's had his fix and I'll be good to bun or be curly till March. Even with the trimming I did this year to remove heat damage I am solidly waist length and have a few strands grazing HL. I didn't trim anything this time but will take some more off when I trim in March. I think by March all the damage should be gone and I can truly be on the grow to full HL! Not sure yet about TBL because even now I spent so much time while it was straight worrying about my hair getting caught, snagged or pulled it was hard to enjoy. Plus the random "touchers" got on my reserve nerve! I would never think to invade someone's personal space let alone touch them or their hair...and I had quite a few folk that got swatted before they put their hands in my hair! I swear posting pics requires a PhD in this forum, I have resized to no avail but I will keep trying and hopefully can get them up by YE. All told my longest point  (hair grows in a V is about 22/23 inches. Happy hair goals ladies!


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 4, 2017)

@Daina 

I’m in a very similar boat. I am slowly trimming away heat damage and I am at full WL/grazing HL. I have way more damage than I originally thought from a salon visit 2.5 years ago. I won’t be heat damage free until late next year  but thankfully I’m still retaining length. I reaaaaaaly wanted to reach HL this year but I’d rather get rid of the heat damage first. 

How’s everyone else doing?


----------



## snoop (Dec 4, 2017)

@AgeinATL @Daina  Y'all are making me really scared to straighten my hair!  I've only done it once since I've been natural and I got my mom to do it for me...but got scared so it didn't get as straight as I wanted.  Looked more like a blowout....  I really want to see it's full length, but I don't want to give you guys updates about trimming heat damage away 3 years from now. 

Looking forward to joining you at solid WL...in a few years.


----------



## Daina (Dec 5, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> @Daina
> 
> I’m in a very similar boat. I am slowly trimming away heat damage and I am at full WL/grazing HL. I have way more damage than I originally thought from a salon visit 2.5 years ago. I won’t be heat damage free until late next year  but thankfully I’m still retaining length. I reaaaaaaly wanted to reach HL this year but I’d rather get rid of the heat damage first.
> 
> How’s everyone else doing?



@AgeinATL, I feel you sis but the good news is we're still growing and retaining length. We'll both get to HL next year we just got to stay the course!


----------



## Daina (Dec 5, 2017)

snoop said:


> @AgeinATL @Daina  Y'all are making me really scared to straighten my hair!  I've only done it once since I've been natural and I got my mom to do it for me...but got scared so it didn't get as straight as I wanted.  Looked more like a blowout....  I really want to see it's full length, but I don't want to give you guys updates about trimming heat damage away 3 years from now.
> 
> Looking forward to joining you at solid WL...in a few years.



@snoop, I don't view heat as the enemy my heat damage was a result of my frequenting a Dominican salon way too often. I was going weekly which was just ridiculous! The only reason I believe I still have hair is because I never let them wash or condition, I did that myself at home and I always deep conditioned. Infrequent heat usage with the right tools, techniques and products shouldn't cause an issue. I straighten 3-4 times a year, next year my max will be 3 simply because my curls have been transformed following an aryuvedic regimen and I like my curls better. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 5, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @tapioca_pudding
> The cold weather does a number on my scalp and just my skin overall. Here are some things that have helped me in the past:
> 
> Warmth. Whatever you use on your scalp, warm it up first. The heat is very soothing.
> ...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 5, 2017)

It's a dried loose leaf herbal blend. @ItsMeLilLucky 

aloe vera powder
Calendula
Rosehips
fenugreek seeds
rosemary

I put the combined herbs/powder in disposable tea bags and use as needed as an herbal tea rinse. I use it after cleansing yet before deep conditioning. Works beautifully for healing a dry and itchy scalp...also very nourishing and conditioning to the hair strands themselves.


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 5, 2017)

Daina said:


> @AgeinATL, I feel you sis but the good news is we're still growing and retaining length. We'll both get to HL next year we just got to stay the course!



Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 5, 2017)

Daina said:


> @snoop,* I don't view heat as the enemy *my heat damage was a result of my frequenting a Dominican salon way too often. I was going weekly which was just ridiculous! The only reason I believe I still have hair is because I never let them wash or condition, I did that myself at home and I always deep conditioned. Infrequent heat usage with the right tools, techniques and products shouldn't cause an issue. I straighten 3-4 times a year, next year my max will be 3 simply because my curls have been transformed following an aryuvedic regimen and I like my curls better. Good luck whatever you decide.



I agree. My heat damage was due to a stylist not knowing what to do with my density and texture and I got heat damage just from the blow out. Thankfully it isn't too bad, just mostly in the back. My hair still curls (no straight pieces) but my hair is coily, not curly.  I think the key in using heat for our texture (type 4) is to be realistic about the level of straightness that you can get without sustaining heat damage. I know that if I want relaxer-laid hair, there is a good chance that I *could* sustain heat damage. It takes HIGH heat and/or multiple passes to get course hair that smooth. I don't need relaxer-laid hair, just straighter than a blow out! Also, as Daina said above, what you do before is key. The products and techniques that you use before, during, and after will also help minimize your chances for heat damage.

I totally understand your hesitancy to use heat. Heat damage ain't no joke. It's funny because before I became natural I didn't get all the whining and crying about heat damage...I get it now. I love my coils and I don't want them compromised.


----------



## snoop (Dec 5, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> I agree. My heat damage was due to a stylist not knowing what to do with my density and texture and I got heat damage just from the blow out. Thankfully it isn't too bad, just mostly in the back. My hair still curls (no straight pieces) but my hair is coily, not curly.  I think the key in using heat for our texture (type 4) is to be realistic about the level of straightness that you can get without sustaining heat damage. I know that if I want relaxer-laid hair, there is a good chance that I *could* sustain heat damage. It takes HIGH heat and/or multiple passes to get course hair that smooth. I don't need relaxer-laid hair, just straighter than a blow out! Also, as Daina said above, what you do before is key. The products and techniques that you use before, during, and after will also help minimize your chances for heat damage.
> 
> I totally understand your hesitancy to use heat. Heat damage ain't no joke. It's funny because before I became natural I didn't get all the whining and crying about heat damage...I get it now. I love my coils and I don't want them compromised.



My mom used to do my hair with Vaseline and hot comb.   The only heat damage I remember was the infrequent time when it was too hot and she'd have to cut out those few strands -- three hair turned light brown because it was charred.  We never did a blowout first.  I really wouldn't know what the proper techniques would be nor what to look for in a stylist.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 5, 2017)

@snoop, when avoiding heat damage, I can only got back to what @Diana and @AgeinATL said. A lot of it is moderation, and not seeking bone straight hair. 

The one stylist I had that didn’t cause damage, what I noticed was that she didn’t blow dry in large sections, but her blow dryer wasn’t super hot either. She used a little protectant, started from the ends up, my hair never smoked and she got it straight enough to not revert but it still had body. She took her time and didn’t over blow my hair. When she flat ironed, idk what temp it was,  but she sprayed a little more protectant, went down the length slowly and maybe a second pass, but idk. The trick is to get the hair straight enough during blow drying, but not smokey. The flat iron should just provide the sleekness. 

My hair never comes out great when I do it myself, but I get it nice enough to look like I paid to get it done. I don’t go above 400F, and keep some body in it. 

I also do agree with different in texture/types affecting how to achieve good results and heat usage. I’m still tempted to get my hair straightened, but I don’t have the patience for damage. I’ll winding up getting a devacut to feel better and then never wear my hair out just because.


----------



## beauti (Dec 6, 2017)

*In regards to preventing heat damage, I make sure all my products (shampoo, conditioner, serum ) are anti-humidity and offer frizz control. I also make sure to use a heat protection spray before blow drying and again before flat ironing.And I do it all myself as I don't trust anyone else to maintain the health of my hair. 

I would suggest using an entire product line. I've used L'Oréal Smooth Intense line and their SLEEK IT, TAME IT products. I can get my hair pretty straight and it always reverts. Hth *


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm so glad this thread was extended to 2019, I think that's when I'll make it to HL. I'm considering cutting my hair to between APL and BSB to start fresh. I've been in MBL land for the past 3 years becuase I've been less serious about PSing. That and a steady, simple regi is what got me from Ceasar cut to WL in 4.5 years. I started wearing my hair out more after reaching WL and had to chop a lot of length. I also got lazy with my regi, it pretty much became non-existent. 

I'm going to do a personal Weekly DC and Ayurveda challenge to rebuild my hair for the entire 2018 year and then reassess whether or not I need to return to PSing 90-95% of the time. I sure hope not! What's the point of having super long hair if I can't let it flow?! I'd rather go back to my short hair styles if that's the case. I felt sexy and my hair care was easier and more fun!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 6, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy and @tapioca_pudding Have either of you received your order from Hairveda yet?  I placed my order on 11/24 and its still processing.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 6, 2017)

Ok, I am going to officially join this challenge.  I am only slightly below APL, but I am going to give it my full effort and see how much I can grow/retention by 2019.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 6, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> I'm so glad this thread was extended to 2019, I think that's when I'll make it to HL. I'm considering cutting my hair to between APL and BSB to start fresh. I've been in MBL land for the past 3 years becuase I've been less serious about PSing. That and a steady, simple regi is what got me from Ceasar cut to WL in 4.5 years. I started wearing my hair out more after reaching WL and had to chop a lot of length. I also got lazy with my regi, it pretty much became non-existent.
> 
> I'm going to do a personal Weekly DC and Ayurveda challenge to rebuild my hair for the entire 2018 year and then reassess whether or not I need to return to PSing 90-95% of the time. I sure hope not! What's the point of having super long hair if I can't let it flow?! I'd rather go back to my short hair styles if that's the case. I felt sexy and my hair care was easier and more fun!



I would hate to have to protective style 90-95% of the time.  Bboo.. I am only about APL, and I like you spent a good 3 yrs neglecting my hair.  I am back on it now, and I am hoping a regimen of low manipulation styles combined with protective styling, with consistent weekly DC and Ayurveda regime will get me over the hump.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 6, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> @ElevatedEnergy and @tapioca_pudding Have either of you received your order from Hairveda yet?  I placed my order on 11/24 and its still processing.


So I placed two orders the same day.. I got a shipping notification for the first order on Dec 4th, saying it will be delivered today.  I never got a shipping notification for the second order tho - it still says processing.   So iono.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 6, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> Ok, I am going to officially join this challenge.  I am only slightly below APL, but I am going to give it my full effort and see how much I can grow/retention by 2019.


 

And YAY for it being extended to 2019!! I have no idea how long it will realistically take me to get to HL (I'm APL) but I can work with that time frame.   I'm so serious about retaining length now as well, also have gotten highly hair lazy which will only help my retention efforts.   I have almost all of my HG products (though I will always be somewhat of a PJ and try new stuff, lets be real), so that helps too.  The name of the game for me is keeping my hair stretched, regular protein and low manipulation.  still dabbling in ayurveda and have only had good result thusfar, so that's a keeper. I'm bout it, bout it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 6, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> @ElevatedEnergy and @tapioca_pudding Have either of you received your order from Hairveda yet?  I placed my order on 11/24 and its still processing.



No I havent heard a peep. I placed 3 different orders too. Hopefully I get the first order before my next wash day. I'm out of moisturizing deep conditioners at the moment.


----------



## snoop (Dec 6, 2017)

beauti said:


> *In regards to preventing heat damage, I make sure all my products (shampoo, conditioner, serum ) are anti-humidity and offer frizz control. I also make sure to use a heat protection spray before blow drying and again before flat ironing.And I do it all myself as I don't trust anyone else to maintain the health of my hair.
> 
> I would suggest using an entire product line. I've used L'Oréal Smooth Intense line and their SLEEK IT, TAME IT products. I can get my hair pretty straight and it always reverts. Hth *



Thank you!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 6, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> So I placed two orders the same day.. I got a shipping notification for the first order on Dec 4th, saying it will be delivered today.  I never got a shipping notification for the second order tho - it still says processing.   So iono.





ElevatedEnergy said:


> No I havent heard a peep. I placed 3 different orders too. Hopefully I get the first order before my next wash day. I'm out of moisturizing deep conditioners at the moment.




Ok thanks.  I was wondering if it was just me.  I will be a little more patient, but I am dying to try the vatika frosting.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 6, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> And YAY for it being extended to 2019!! I have no idea how long it will realistically take me to get to HL (I'm APL) but I can work with that time frame.   I'm so serious about retaining length now as well, also have gotten highly hair lazy which will only help my retention efforts.   I have almost all of my HG products (though I will always be somewhat of a PJ and try new stuff, lets be real), so that helps too.  The name of the game for me is keeping my hair stretched, regular protein and low manipulation.  still dabbling in ayurveda and have only had good result thusfar, so that's a keeper. I'm bout it, bout it.



I need to find my HG,  when I tell you I took a whole entire 3 yr vacation from hair.  I truly did lol.  I was soo close to BSB and it all broke off/trimmed off, disappeared lol.  What are you HG products.  I started dabbling in Ayurveda this past wash day.  I am itching to make some teas and oils lol.


----------



## snoop (Dec 6, 2017)

Yay for 2019 being the new time frame!  I think that I can make it to grazing HL by then.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 6, 2017)

I figured we could just keep the same thread with all of our history and just keep updating the title. For this 2 year session, I plan to grow my nape to TBL. It's struggling a bit. It's very fine and very loose and fragile. I have already seperated it off from the rest of my hair and I keep it in 3 twists. I take them down and retwist them every 2 weeks after I wash.

 

 

And yep they will stay twisted until they reach tailbone. LOL


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 6, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> Ok thanks.  I was wondering if it was just me.  I will be a little more patient, but I am dying to try the vatika frosting.



It's not just you. I've heard nothing.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 6, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> Ok thanks.  I was wondering if it was just me.  I will be a little more patient, but I am dying to try the vatika frosting.


Yeah if I ever order again, I'm stocking up.  My emotions can't take all this.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 6, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Yeah if I ever order again, I'm stocking up.  My emotions can't take all this.


lol lol


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 6, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> I need to find my HG,  when I tell you I took a whole entire 3 yr vacation from hair.  I truly did lol.  I was soo close to BSB and it all broke off/trimmed off, disappeared lol.  *What are you HG products.*  I started dabbling in Ayurveda this past wash day.  I am itching to make some teas and oils lol.



Shampoo - don't have an HG yet
Moisturizing DC - Mielle Organics Babbassu (sp??) DC (wish it came in a more cost effective size though)
Protein DC - Either a henna gloss or any DC w/ a healthy shot of Green Beauty Real Protein Treatment added
Liquid Leave In - DIY Henna tea
Creamy Leave In/Moisturizer - Mielle Organics Hair Milk
Moisturizer for swangy straight hair - Mane Choice Split End Serum
Scalp Oil - DIY henna oil (still tweaking recipe)
Sealing Butter - DIY whipped butter (still tweaking recipe, planning to make it an ayuervedic whipped butter), 2nd place vatika frosting whenever it arrives 
Styles - Flat twists, braid outs, loose buns with the occasional flat iron when I feel like it


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 6, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I figured we could just keep the same thread with all of our history and just keep updating the title. For this 2 year session, I plan to grow my nape to TBL. It's struggling a bit. It's very fine and very loose and fragile. I have already seperated it off from the rest of my hair and I keep it in 3 twists. I take them down and retwist them every 2 weeks after I wash.
> 
> View attachment 417951
> 
> ...


Your hair 

I want to do something similar to my crown but I have no idea what.  It's my most loose/fragile/shortest area and will break if you breeve on it too hard.   Lately when I do my two flat twists, I leave that area loose and after my twists are done, I just gently bobby pin those areas into the twist so there isn't as much tension.  I'm hoping that will help me retain more in that area.  

I also realized that area will get hydral fatigue in a heartbeat, which is why I tend to avoid wet buns.  When I wet bun, that area is smack dab in the middle of the bun and therefore never fully dries.  Being wet all day is too much for that section and I end up having some breakage.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 6, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Yeah if I ever order again, I'm stocking up.  My emotions can't take all this.





Taleah2009 said:


> lol lol



I stocked up for sure. With the 3 orders combined, I ended up with:

2 Methi Tea Sets
1 shampoo
2 Vatika Frostings
1 Jardin oil
5 Jardin DC's
7 Deep Moisture Masques

I already have at home:
2 Methi sets
1 shampoo

I wont need to order again until Black Friday next year


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 6, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Your hair
> 
> I want to do something similar to my crown but I have no idea what.  It's my most loose/fragile/shortest area and will break if you breeve on it too hard.   Lately when I do my two flat twists, I leave that area loose and after my twists are done, I just gently bobby pin those areas into the twist so there isn't as much tension.  I'm hoping that will help me retain more in that area.
> 
> I also realized that area will get hydral fatigue in a heartbeat, which is why I tend to avoid wet buns.  When I wet bun, that area is smack dab in the middle of the bun and therefore never fully dries.  Being wet all day is too much for that section and I end up having some breakage.



How many sections do you wash in? I noticed most do 4, but that can cause a lot of tension at the crown and lower middle section too.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 6, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> How many sections do you wash in? I noticed most do 4, but that can cause a lot of tension at the crown and lower middle section too.


4


----------



## beauti (Dec 6, 2017)

*I had to show yall how I cleaned out my jar of cp henna shea butter cream. This jar was filled to the brim and I literally scraped the sides and bottoms to get to every smear!  I'm making more tonight




*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 6, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I had to show yall how I cleaned out my jar of cp henna shea butter cream. This jar was filled to the brim and I literally scraped the sides and bottoms to get to every smear!  I'm making more tonight
> 
> 
> 
> *



How do you make yours? TIA!


----------



## beauti (Dec 6, 2017)

*First I do this below, (LEAVE OUT THE EVOO) then I strain it. I take the strained oil and do the second video to make the butter. Fyi I added way more shea butter than she did, she even mentioned that she ran out of shea butter. Hth! @YvetteWithJoy 


*


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 6, 2017)

snoop said:


> My mom used to do my hair with Vaseline and hot comb.   The only heat damage I remember was the infrequent time when it was too hot and she'd have to cut out those few strands -- three hair turned light brown because it was charred.  We never did a blowout first.  *I really wouldn't know what the proper techniques* would be nor what to look for in a stylist.



Have you looked into the Revlon blow dryer brush thing?
http://www.ulta.com/one-step-hair-dryer-styler?productId=xlsImpprod13261053

I tried it on my sister's hair and it is worth the hype. It makes blow drying very easy and quick. Just a thought!


----------



## beauti (Dec 6, 2017)

*@YvetteWithJoy one more thing! I used my nepur 9 herb henna blend instead of henna, brahmi, amla like she did, and also added mahabhrinraj oil (maka). These are extremely moisturizing.*


----------



## snoop (Dec 6, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> Have you looked into the Revlon blow dryer brush thing?
> http://www.ulta.com/one-step-hair-dryer-styler?productId=xlsImpprod13261053
> 
> I tried it on my sister's hair and it is worth the hype. It makes blow drying very easy and quick. Just a thought!



I only tried straightening my hair with heat once in the last 6 years. I'll check this brush out.   Thanks!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 6, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@YvetteWithJoy one more thing! I used my nepur 9 herb henna blend instead of henna, brahmi, amla like she did, and also added mahabhrinraj oil (maka). These are extremely moisturizing.*



Many thanks! How much coconut oil and shea butter do you personally use for the part in video #2? TIA!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Many thanks! How much coconut oil and shea butter do you personally use for the part in video #2? TIA!



Never mind, @beauti. I got it!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm going to join just because I like hanging out in here and cuz many of my favorite ladies are in here.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I figured we could just keep the same thread with all of our history and just keep updating the title. For this 2 year session, I plan to grow my nape to TBL. It's struggling a bit. It's very fine and very loose and fragile. I have already seperated it off from the rest of my hair and I keep it in 3 twists. I take them down and retwist them every 2 weeks after I wash.
> 
> View attachment 417951
> 
> ...


Do you know why it struggles? My nape is the same way. It' been sitting at my collarbone for 2 years.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 6, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I'm going to join just because I like hanging out in here and cuz many of my favorite ladies are in here.





Me, too!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 6, 2017)

Just made my hair oil. I used the video @beauti posted above and added 3 tablespoons of fenugreek seeds. I couldn't find msm so I will add that tomorrow.  I plan to let it sit till the weekend.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 6, 2017)

Oh I was a little nervous about how it would smell because I definitely could smell my henna gloss for a few days but so far I like the smell! I guess I'll see further once it sits.  

Tea is up next.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 6, 2017)

Tea is done. Man that was easy. I will probably make another batch tomorrow and a rinse during wash day to see if that helps with my amount of shedding


----------



## beauti (Dec 6, 2017)

*@Taleah2009 do you plan on sealing with this butter? If so, I wouldnt add msm, it can be drying. How does your cream smell? Mine smells like mint chocolate! *


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Me, too!


----------



## beauti (Dec 6, 2017)

*@faithVA 




*


----------



## faithVA (Dec 6, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@faithVA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That weirded me out a little bit


----------



## beauti (Dec 6, 2017)

*Lol i love that gif *


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 6, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@Taleah2009 do you plan on sealing with this butter? If so, I wouldnt add msm, it can be drying. How does your cream smell? Mine smells like mint chocolate! *


   Hhmm I didn't think about. I forgot I planned to make the shea buttter with the oil. Thanks for the reminder! Maybe I blend that up and the. Add the msm to the remaining oil to use for my scalp.  Mines smiles like chocolate too!

I just remembered I forgot to add some castor oil. Shoot I'll do that in a minute


----------



## beauti (Dec 6, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> Hhmm I didn't think about. I forgot I planned to make the shea buttter with the oil. Thanks for the reminder! Maybe I blend that up and the. Add the msm to the remaining oil to use for my scalp.  Mines smiles like chocolate too!
> 
> I just remembered I forgot to add some castor oil. Shoot I'll do that in a minute


*Oh ok yeah add the msm to the oil thats left over. I actually made that oil a while ago as is but I just dont need it in my regimen. But that henna shea butta?? The troof! *


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 7, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Oh ok yeah add the msm to the oil thats left over. I actually made that oil a while ago as is but I just dont need it in my regimen. But that henna shea butta?? The troof! *



I can't wait!! I'll give the oil one more day to summer and marinate and I'll make the butter tomorrow. I have a big ole bag of shea butter that has just been sitting.

Eta: just checked the shelf life of my shea butter and it has expired. Dang I'm going to have to order some more


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 7, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Do you know why it struggles? My nape is the same way. It' been sitting at my collarbone for 2 years.



I have been known to pull knots clean out of my nape. I'm also a lot rougher when dealing when my nape. I'm working on both, Sis!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Dec 8, 2017)

So I've been COMPLETELY ghost in this thread.

I sort of fell off the wagon. I have not been taking any supplements and I've been wearing a wig every day since mid-October and have kept my hair braided up underneath. During that time I only unbraided and re-moisturized about 3 times, but I did spritz with a mixture of water, honey and lavender oil about 5 days a week. Today was the first time I took my hair down and detangled since mid October.

The picture below is from today while I was detangling...I think I am about hip length now. I'm surprised my hair grew as much as it did considering that I didn't take any vitamins and I haven't been eating all that well lately. But, I'm sure it would have grown even more if I had kept taking my Beautifully Bamboo supplements and using the Xcel21 spray. 

ETA: In the future, I'm definitely going to make sure to moisturize more often while using a wig. I probably could have gotten a lot more growth during the past few months.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 8, 2017)

Damaris.Elle said:


> So I've been COMPLETELY ghost in this thread.
> 
> I sort of fell off the wagon. I have not been taking any supplements and I've been wearing a wig every day since mid-October and have kept my hair braided up underneath. During that time I only unbraided and re-moisturized about 3 times, but I did spritz with a mixture of water, honey and lavender oil about 5 days a week. Today was the first time I took my hair down and detangled since mid October.
> 
> ...



Woo! Gorgeous. Nice job keeping your hair hidden!


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi ladies! 

I’m going to try to make the Shea Butter tomorrow but I’ll experiment with it a little. Coconut oil is a no in my hair, but I still have some napur. I’ll slow boil it and have it ready for wash day. 

Also, not sure if I will reach WHIP length by year 5, but I’m not going to stress myself out. I would still love to switch it up from time to time, but I have less knots and tangles when I just keep my hair all away. I know someone said it’s boring, and I totally agree, but when I get knots, tangles and my hair dries out because I wear it out, boring starts to look easy. And..... if I can be honest, I hate spending more time on wash day then I have to


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Dec 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Woo! Gorgeous. Nice job keeping your hair hidden!



Thanks! 
I was thinking of getting a partial sew-in within the next month, but now I'm kind of thinking I should stick with wigs since I can take it off and moisturize when I want to. And if I get a sew-in I'd have to let someone else touch my hair lol


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 8, 2017)

and thats why i dont want a sew in, but i cant braid for sh$t! how do you braid your hair underneath? Did you get over an inch with your super simple "regimen" as we will call it for those few weeks. lol. and your hair is #GOALS. cant wait to get there.



Damaris.Elle said:


> Thanks!
> I was thinking of getting a partial sew-in within the next month, but now I'm kind of thinking I should stick with wigs since I can take it off and moisturize when I want to. And if I get a sew-in I'd have to let someone else touch my hair lol


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Dec 9, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> and thats why i dont want a sew in, but i cant braid for sh$t! how do you braid your hair underneath? Did you get over an inch with your super simple "regimen" as we will call it for those few weeks. lol. and your hair is #GOALS. cant wait to get there.



Lol I can't braid either! I just divide my hair into 7 regular "box" braids and then I grab two braids from the same side of my head and kind of stretch/wrap them to the other side of my hair and bobby pin them down then I do the same thing to the other braids. I braid my hair while it's completely wet and try to pin my braids so they will lay as flat as possible under the wig. I wish I knew how to cornrow...things would be much easier lol. 

I'm not sure the exact amount my hair grew since I never use anything to measure, but I think I retained 1-2 inches since October...it's definitely longer now than it was when I first braided my hair up in October. Even though I kind of slacked with re-moisturizing, I think spritzing my hair with the water, honey and lavender oil mix definitely helped.

I'm going to do this routine again and also get back to taking Beautifully bamboo, using Xcel21 spray and inverting. I'm hoping I can get to TBL this year!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Dec 9, 2017)

Damaris.Elle said:


> So I've been COMPLETELY ghost in this thread.
> 
> I sort of fell off the wagon. I have not been taking any supplements and I've been wearing a wig every day since mid-October and have kept my hair braided up underneath. During that time I only unbraided and re-moisturized about 3 times, but I did spritz with a mixture of water, honey and lavender oil about 5 days a week. Today was the first time I took my hair down and detangled since mid October.
> 
> ...



OT but I like your bathroom color scheme.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Dec 9, 2017)

Idk why I'm subbed to this thread. I don't recall posting in here LOL
did the title change? 
Anyway I need more inspo to baby my hair and reach my goals so I'm in.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh I know exactly what your saying. That is super easy. That’s insane your hair grew that much and you didn’t even do anything really. Just proves leaving your hair alone and keeping things simple, your hair will thrive. By any chance did you baggy with your wig on? And what type of wigs do you wear? I think I’m going to make me one. Do you use the clips to keep it from falling off lol. I want to try the band method. Trying to avoid clips. Thank you so much for answering my questions. I really appreciate it!!! 



Damaris.Elle said:


> Lol I can't braid either! I just divide my hair into 7 regular "box" braids and then I grab two braids from the same side of my head and kind of stretch/wrap them to the other side of my hair and bobby pin them down then I do the same thing to the other braids. I braid my hair while it's completely wet and try to pin my braids so they will lay as flat as possible under the wig. I wish I knew how to cornrow...things would be much easier lol.
> 
> I'm not sure the exact amount my hair grew since I never use anything to measure, but I think I retained 1-2 inches since October...it's definitely longer now than it was when I first braided my hair up in October. Even though I kind of slacked with re-moisturizing, I think spritzing my hair with the water, honey and lavender oil mix definitely helped.
> 
> I'm going to do this routine again and also get back to taking Beautifully bamboo, using Xcel21 spray and inverting. I'm hoping I can get to TBL this year!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 9, 2017)

My Black Friday orders started coming in. My slap caps, wax melts and a few amazon items. I got a ship notice from Hairveda. I hope she combined my orders but I know that's just wishful thinking. LOL At least the first order I made has 4 deep conditioners in it. My hair needs a good moisture steam conditioning session so I'll be waiting to rip the box wide open when it arrives on Monday.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 9, 2017)

So, I was looking at soapmaking and about to purchse lye on ama.zon when it dawned on me: there is no such thing as food grade lye  so I went to another website and she said just go to one of the “hardware” stores and get the regla lye flakes (just not the liquid, duh). Not sure what ima do, but depending on how this snow goes, I’ll go tomorrow.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm going to stay in lurk mode until I reach APL, then I'll join.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 10, 2017)

Idk if I updated but I will. 

I pretty much haven’t done anything with my hair this year and don’t plan to change that next year. Right now, I’m going to try my best to stick with ayurveda and see how that works. I’ve been inserting it here and there, to find the balance. Today, I will have a full Ayurvedic wash day. 

I’ve noticed that my hair still takes forever to dry, but when it does, usually by Thursday, it’s not hard, but feels like it has a bit of protein in it. It doesn’t feel like this if I use a glycerin leave in and castor oil. I will continue to monitor the balance. Since I’m LoPo, it’s hard for me really just be all in, so it has to be in doses. So far, it’s working (paging @AgeinATL ) 

I’m still not using heat and cutting when needed. My hair is thickening up nicely. I keep up with scalp exfoliating, which has shown a major difference in shedding and growth. As much as I like ACV rinse (Cantu), komazas is way better. It’s gentler and still effective.


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 10, 2017)

@Saludable84 

I have been paying attention and taking notes of ALL your posts about Ayurvedic treatments. Since we are hair twins, I am really intrigued by your results and I am itching to try it! I bought the pona based on your recommendation and so far, I really like it! You’ve never steered me wrong so I’m gonna hit up the Indian grocery store and start with adding some powders to my DC (I think you called it a gloss?).


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 10, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> I have been paying attention and taking notes of ALL your posts about Ayurvedic treatments. Since we are hair twins, I am really intrigued by your results and I am itching to try it! I bought the pona based on your recommendation and so far, I really like it! You’ve never steered me wrong so I’m gonna hit up the Indian grocery store and start with adding some powders to my DC (I think you called it a gloss?).


Yes. Start with one or two herbs. Don’t go full on. Some are too strengthening and I don’t want to have to watch my back  henna is a good one too. But just a little. I use like 1/2tsp of power(s) per 8oz jar. Henna, 1tbsp. Let it sit overnight first and use a conditioner that is moisturizing for you.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Dec 10, 2017)

Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold said:


> OT but I like your bathroom color scheme.



Thanks! 



shanelallyn30 said:


> Oh I know exactly what your saying. That is super easy. That’s insane your hair grew that much and you didn’t even do anything really. Just proves leaving your hair alone and keeping things simple, your hair will thrive. By any chance did you baggy with your wig on? And what type of wigs do you wear? I think I’m going to make me one. Do you use the clips to keep it from falling off lol. I want to try the band method. Trying to avoid clips. Thank you so much for answering my questions. I really appreciate it!!!



Yeah, I will never underestimate long-term protective styling again! Lol. No, I never baggied or did any other deep conditioning while using the wig. When I re-moisturized, I took down one braid, used Camille Rose Naturals Almond Jai twisting butter and sealed with Oyin Handmade's Whipped Pudding, re-braided that braid and did the same thing with the next braid until all my braids had been re-moisturized and re-braided.

I wore a lace front virgin remy human hair wig. I did use the clips to keep it in...I was a little worried about my edges thinning out but just from looking at them, I don't think they thinned out. I wore my wig a little further back and had a tiny bit of my edges out to make it look a little more natural.


----------



## AgeinATL (Dec 10, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Yes. Start with one or two herbs. *Don’t go full on. Some are too strengthening and I don’t want to have to watch my back* ** henna is a good one too. But just a little. I use like 1/2tsp of power(s) per 8oz jar. Henna, 1tbsp. Let it sit overnight first and use a conditioner that is moisturizing for you.



LOL!

You know how I feel about ANYTHING ‘strengthening’ or ‘smoothing’ so I’ll proceed with caution! I’ll start off with Amla powder. Isn’t that one of the most moisturizing?


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 10, 2017)

AgeinATL said:


> LOL!
> 
> You know how I feel about ANYTHING ‘strengthening’ or ‘smoothing’ so I’ll proceed with caution! I’ll start off with Amla powder. Isn’t that one of the most moisturizing?


 I believe so. It’s Brahmi and Maka/Bringraj you need to insert in slowly.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2017)

keranikki said:


> I'm going to stay in lurk mode until I reach APL, then I'll join.


I'm only SL, come on in and keep us short haired ladies company. We can still hang out and have fun.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 10, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I'm only SL, come on in and keep us short haired ladies company. We can still hang out and have fun.



Okie dokie!


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 10, 2017)

I was worried about the thinning edges to but I think I will have some leave out to prevent that and to look more natural. also do you do this once a week and when do you wash your hair? and interesting no deep conditioning huh. im just really impressed with your results and how you have kept it so simple. I have read many regimens and sometimes it seems like you have to do alot, but then ladies like you come and prove that KISS works wonders. 



Damaris.Elle said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keranikki (Dec 10, 2017)

Current length:
 

Regimen: I'm currently tweaking it. My current plan is to pre-poo, cowash, DC, LCO weekly. I will do a clarifying wash and hard protein once a month. I will do a henna gloss every two weeks. I have HiPo, colored hair so protein is my best friend. 

Exact goal length: Knee length. I will take a picture, then cut it back to TBL. 

Plans to help you achieve your goal: Moisture, protein, no direct heat more than twice a year, regular dusting, and a healthy lifestyle. 

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:
Juice Plus, spirilina and chlorella tablets, DE, and collegen. 

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:  Seal and hide. I will enjoy my hair on the weekend, M-F it will be braided under a wig. 

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
My hair was just dusted. I will not dust again until March. Every 3-4 months works well for me. 

Top 10 products: 
Keravada Cowash
CP oil or Keravada oils when CP is steeping 
Keravada Caramel Soufflé LI
Coconut oil/ aloe vera gel (pre-poo) 
Henna gloss (CP)
Tea rinse (CP)
Black soap (clarify)
Oyin Hair Dew

I'm waiting for the rest of my Black Friday products to arrive. I will reassess in the upcoming months.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 11, 2017)

Welcome to all the new challengers!!!

We bout to show out on these hair goals!!







Lawd @AdoraAdora24 done taught me how to post GIF's!


----------



## beauti (Dec 11, 2017)

*Lol I think I will busta move like that when I get to hip length *


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 11, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy


----------



## beauti (Dec 11, 2017)

*Ok MANNN what the hell was I thinking! So I started out with like 10 twists 2 weeks ago and the next thing I knew I broke them down to like 30 twists ala @ElevatedEnergy style. Well it just took me twice the time to take them completely down for my wash process  BUT all my strands are still moisturized from a few days ago so thats good.

I'm gonna prepoo and shampoo tonight then go to bed with my dc. I'm gonna be out and about tomorrow so my dc will continue marinating under my wig.

The plan is to retwist for another 2 weeks and then straighten right before nye. I'm goin hard with greenhouse effect, scalp massages, and inversion method *


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm still here. I need to darken my hair soon to a rich blue black. I have a few grays now and one is in the front with my edges... I'm doing my Winter trim in about a week. My regimen only requires 2 trims a year now instead of 4. That's progress... Hello retention. I'm meeting my goals in 2018.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 11, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My Black Friday orders started coming in. My slap caps, wax melts and a few amazon items. I got a ship notice from Hairveda. I hope she combined my orders but I know that's just wishful thinking. LOL At least the first order I made has 4 deep conditioners in it. My hair needs a good moisture steam conditioning session so I'll be waiting to rip the box wide open when it arrives on Monday.



You ordered more items than I did but I only got a ship notice for my vatika frosting BUT she put the items from my second order in there as well. So fingers crossed....


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 11, 2017)

I think imma add a healthy scoop of vatika frosting to my next Ayurveda shea butter mix.....  lemme think about that for a min.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 11, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I think imma add a healthy scoop of vatika frosting to my next Ayurveda shea butter mix.....  lemme think about that for a min.


Finally got my shipping notice. I should have my products by tomorrow


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Dec 12, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> I was worried about the thinning edges to but I think I will have some leave out to prevent that and to look more natural. also do you do this once a week and when do you wash your hair? and interesting no deep conditioning huh. im just really impressed with your results and how you have kept it so simple. I have read many regimens and sometimes it seems like you have to do alot, but then ladies like you come and prove that KISS works wonders.



I followed this routine for 8 weeks and during that time I only did my re-moisturizing routine 3 times, so a lot less than once a week. Most of the moisture came from me spritzing my hair with water about 5 times a week. I don't know if I would recommend waiting so long in between moisturizing and sealing...I was actually worried that I would have a lot of breakage once I took my hair down and did my full wash-day routine.  I'm going to make more of an effort this time to re-moisturize once a week. 

I think the main reason I retained length is because my routine has been extremely low manipulation for 8 weeks. I kept my hair divided into the same sections they were originally braided in (if that makes sense), only had one braid un-braided at a time and never combined sections or left my hair unbraided. I only spritzed my hair while it was in braids and pinned to my head. I didn't shampoo my hair at all for 8 weeks (I wasn't lying when I said *extremely* low manipulation! Lol). I treated my hair almost like I would have if it had all been braided up under a weave. 

I did co-wash my hair once after about 3 weeks. When I rinsed, I only took down and rinsed one braid at a time and used one hand to hold the section of my hair straight while letting the water run through it and using my other hand to kind of massage my scalp. After I rinsed, I immediately braided the section back up. Friday was the first time I shampooed and did a full wash day. So, this time I'm going to re-moisturize once a week and have a full wash day once a month.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 12, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> You ordered more items than I did but I only got a ship notice for my vatika frosting BUT she put the items from my second order in there as well. So fingers crossed....



Lucky! It was only one order in the box. Plus my hair was already done so I couldn't dive into the deep conditioners. But that's cool because I did a henna/indigo treatment on Sunday and skipped shampoo to allow the color to oxidize. So I'll have to wash sooner than later as it's been around 2 weeks since my scalp has seen shampoo...maybe Thursday or Friday...then I can dive in!



tapioca_pudding said:


> I think imma add a healthy scoop of vatika frosting to my next Ayurveda shea butter mix.....  lemme think about that for a min.




Sounds Yummy! I put my Vatika Frosting up until the weather warms up. I'm diving into the Jardin oil though....gonna add that to my butter mix.


----------



## Beachy (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi Ladies  I would love to join you

Current length:
Tailbone 
Natural 4b/4a
Fine strands
Medium density
Low porosity 

Regimen:
Keeping it simple. I cowash with Tressemme Perfectly Undone. Deep condition with a combination of Shea Moisture 10n1 Masque and Shea Moisture Sacha Inchi Masque always under my hooded dryer and usually overnight. Rinse about 1/2 my deep conditioner out. Add Wetline to the length of my hair and Ecostyler to my edges and bun with a banana clip and back under the hooded dryer. I was doing this weekly until a few months ago now I stretch it to about 12-14 days which helps because I use a lot of deep conditioner and gel. I do not take my bun down at all until the next wash day and I change the position of my bun each wash day.

Exact goal length:
I want to be able to sit on my hair (don’t know if thats a real goal but it is the one I just came up with). I think with a little more length I could achieve some double bun styles without sacrificing the illusion of the thickness of my hair that I like.

Plans to help you achieve your goal:
Keep doing what I do. Cowash, deep condition, bun, repeat. I am trying to add a touch of Ayurvedic ingredients (mainly oils so far) to my regimen, mostly because Im bored but I am curious if they can help thicken my strands. I have the length but I am definitely representing for the fine hair naturals.

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking: I take NatureMade Women’s vitamin but that has nothing to do with my hair.

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy: I keep my ends tucked away in my buns.

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine: I trim as I feel it is necessary. 

Top 10 products:
1.SM Superfruit 10n1 Masque 
2.SM Sacha Inchi Masque 
3.Ecostyler (Olive Oil) Gel
4.Wetline Extreme Gel
5.Tressemme Perfectly Undone

I just straightened my hair last Wednesday night and I realized that straight hair is so far from my comfort zone anymore. (Not complaining) but having hair this long and straight was a nuisance it was even difficult to use the public restroom. It took me about 3 hours to blow out and flatiron and I put deep conditioner in on Sunday because I needed to workout. I only wore my hair out Thursday night, other than that it was wrapped up with a satin scarf, with a decorative scarf over top, so what since did that make. So for me I am more than happy to live the big juicy bun life at least 80% of the time, as I have promised myself to step out of my comfort zone and try a few new styles throughout 2018.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh wow I thought I was the only one who did that lol. I braid the last inch up and literally tuck it inside my bun.



Beachy said:


> Hi Ladies  I would love to join you
> 
> Current length:
> Tailbone
> ...


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 13, 2017)

dang no shampoo either. i have never tried to go that long. i like the feel of scrubbing my scalp weekly with my clay wash lol. thank you for detailing what you have done. i will be incorporating some of your techniques next year in hopes i reach tbl.  



Damaris.Elle said:


> I followed this routine for 8 weeks and during that time I only did my re-moisturizing routine 3 times, so a lot less than once a week. Most of the moisture came from me spritzing my hair with water about 5 times a week. I don't know if I would recommend waiting so long in between moisturizing and sealing...I was actually worried that I would have a lot of breakage once I took my hair down and did my full wash-day routine.  I'm going to make more of an effort this time to re-moisturize once a week.
> 
> I think the main reason I retained length is because my routine has been extremely low manipulation for 8 weeks. I kept my hair divided into the same sections they were originally braided in (if that makes sense), only had one braid un-braided at a time and never combined sections or left my hair unbraided. I only spritzed my hair while it was in braids and pinned to my head. I didn't shampoo my hair at all for 8 weeks (I wasn't lying when I said *extremely* low manipulation! Lol). I treated my hair almost like I would have if it had all been braided up under a weave.
> 
> I did co-wash my hair once after about 3 weeks. When I rinsed, I only took down and rinsed one braid at a time and used one hand to hold the section of my hair straight while letting the water run through it and using my other hand to kind of massage my scalp. After I rinsed, I immediately braided the section back up. Friday was the first time I shampooed and did a full wash day. So, this time I'm going to re-moisturize once a week and have a full wash day once a month.


----------



## Beachy (Dec 13, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> Oh wow I thought I was the only one who did that lol. I braid the last inch up and literally tuck it inside my bun.



@shanelallyn30 Nope you are not alone. I do like a modified fishtail braid, twist the ends, roll the last couple of inches and tuck them into the side of my bun.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 14, 2017)

Beachy said:


> Hi Ladies  I would love to join you
> 
> Current length:
> Tailbone
> ...



Your hair sounds amazing!
It sounds like my dream hair.

I have just been doing the same with my buns. I used to wash every other day or at least twice per week but recently I have been washing every 10-14 days hoping that this will minimize breakage from detangling, and the effects of wear and tear on my ends.
But I take my hair down briefly at least every other day to spray and oil my scalp with some concoctions (in an attempt to fight hair loss) 
Do you ever M&S in between washes?


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 14, 2017)

I had a minor set back this morning.  I converted over my bantu knot out to two flat twists that I put in on Tuesday.  I was really rushing so I didn't take care to separate my hair thoroughly before putting them.  Bad idea.  When I took the ends of the my hair down this morning to moisturize and retwist, I had tons of breakage!  I have not seen this breakage in a long time.  I moisturized my ends sealed them with my Shikakai oil from Hairveda, retwisted and tucked my ends away.

I will be able to see the full damage during wash day.

Side note, I received my order from Hairveda yesterday.  I swear it was like Christmas.  I was trying out every product. lol.  I use the almond glaze on my ends this morning and along my edges.  It gave great shine on my edges, it is a bit greasy though, so I don't think I can use this product on free hair.

I also used the Shikakai oil on my scalp last night and to seal my ends this morning.  I think this is a good product for maybe oil daily or something, but I like my CP DIY oil better because my scalp felt sooo relaxed and soothed. 

Anywho, wash day this weekend.  I really miss sitting under my pibbs.  I am going to pre-poo, wash, tea rinse (if I can, I need to get my shedding under control) henna gloss, DC, then perm rod set.  I can't wait.  Hurry up Saturday!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 14, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Lucky! It was only one order in the box. Plus my hair was already done so I couldn't dive into the deep conditioners. But that's cool because I did a henna/indigo treatment on Sunday and skipped shampoo to allow the color to oxidize. So I'll have to wash sooner than later as it's been around 2 weeks since my scalp has seen shampoo...maybe Thursday or Friday...then I can dive in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you use the frosting only in warm weather?


----------



## beauti (Dec 14, 2017)

*So wash day on Monday didnt happen. Instead I went to bed with conditioner on and 3 days later I still have the dc in my hair  *


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 14, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Sounds Yummy! I put my Vatika Frosting up until the weather warms up. I'm diving into the Jardin oil though....gonna add that to my butter mix.


So I'm kind of afraid of vatika frosting in warmer months since it smells so good, because Im afraid of bees and I dont want to be chased around.   I dont quite like the smell of the Jardin oil BUT I think it's a pregnancy thing, my sense of smell is so weird now.  I will likely mix it into my DCs for the time being.

I made a new batch of whipped body butter last night and said hey, I might as well make a batch of hair butter as well.  So I added in my stuff and added about a half a jar of the vatika frosting.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
This is hands down the best hair butter I have eva eva eva used in my whole entire life.    It's like whipped fluffy clouds that smell like cake.  My hair is soooooooooo shiny and soft and hydrated. I so happy. 

I attached photos of my hair butter and body butter.  Totally in love with both.  DIY is becoming life.

Body Butter:












Hair Butter:


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 14, 2017)

I did my end of year trim. My ends feel great


----------



## beauti (Dec 14, 2017)

*@tapioca_pudding  both products look sooo good!  Can you please share your recipe for the hair butter? TIA!*


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 14, 2017)

Yeah, wow @tapioca_pudding , please share the deets. My DIY stuff NEVER looks that good. What type of mixer are you using? Or do you use a blender?


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 14, 2017)

So I finally got around to mixing up my ayurveda staples. I made a daily condish for M&Sing with Cassia, Brahmi, Bhringaraj and Hibiscus for moisture. A cowash/leave in with Henna, Amla and Hibiscus. And my cleanser with Shikakai, Neem and Nettle. Everything is then mixed with my favorite cheapie (Suave Tropical Coconut) or any condish I'm trying to use up. My cleanser is mixed with condish and peppermint castile soap with Lemon EO.

So excited to bring my focus back to hair. My hair has suffered because I've become hair lazy and distracted. Soon, I'll get back to trying to get into fitness. I've never found exercising exciting. I much prefer to have an active lifestyle in order to stay in shape but a sista needs to step it up cause I have rolls and dents I've never had before...


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 14, 2017)

@tapioca_pudding  now Sis, you know you need to come back and drop those details on how you made that yummy looking hair butter.  I want in on that lol


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 14, 2017)

@beauti @MzSwift

Of course!  Here's the nitty gritty.  I don't measure, just kinda eyeball it.  Of course you can tweak according to what your hair likes/needs, etc.

*Butters:*
Shea
Mango
Cocoa (I like the wafers, I get them off of Amazon)
Vatika Frosting (half the jar)
*Oils:*
Jojoba
Vit E
Avocado
Castor/JBCO
Shea Nut Oil

I use the double boiler method on low-medium heat to slowly melt all the butters down to a liquid EXCEPT the Vatika frosting.  Once everything is liquid, I add in the oils. 

Give that a good mix, then put it in the freezer to partially solidify.  I'm sure you can leave it out to solidify as well, but ain't nobody got time.   It takes about 30 minutes or so in the freezer depending on how big your batch is.

When it looks "crusted over" as in the top layer looks solid but you can still see jiggly stuff underneath, it's pretty much done.  You want it pretty thick but not 100% solid.

Remove it from the freezer and get ready to mix.  Now I've done this in my Vitamix before but I found that I couldn't get all of my precious butter out of the bottom of the container, so now I use a regular degular hand mixer.  I start on slow to get everything moving around, then slowly increase the speed.  Now I mix for a while, because I want it very fluffy.  Maybe 15 or so minutes in total.  I slowly add more avocado oil along the way just to help fluff it up. 

Then comes the game changer - vatika frosting.   I add that in and whip it on high for just a few minutes until it's all incorporated. 

That's it!  The whipped butter almost doubles in size from what you put into the freezer so keep that in mind as you're measuring. 

HTH!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 14, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> @tapioca_pudding  now Sis, you know you need to come back and drop those details on how you made that yummy looking hair butter.  I want in on that lol


 I just posted above!!


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 14, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> @beauti @MzSwift
> 
> Of course!  Here's the nitty gritty.  I don't measure, just kinda eyeball it.  Of course you can tweak according to what your hair likes/needs, etc.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, sis!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 14, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> Thank you so much, sis!


 you are so welcome!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 14, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> Why do you use the frosting only in warm weather?



Coconut oil makes my hair feel a bit dry in the cooler months, but in warm weather?! BAE status!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 14, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> So I'm kind of afraid of vatika frosting in warmer months since it smells so good, because Im afraid of bees and I dont want to be chased around.   I dont quite like the smell of the Jardin oil BUT I think it's a pregnancy thing, my sense of smell is so weird now.  I will likely mix it into my DCs for the time being.
> 
> I made a new batch of whipped body butter last night and said hey, I might as well make a batch of hair butter as well.  So I added in my stuff and added about a half a jar of the vatika frosting.
> .
> ...



Oooh la la! Now that is some delicious looking butter! Do you have an etsy store or a place where you sell your mixes? I'd love to support you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 14, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> Thank you so much, sis!



This GIF though!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 14, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Oooh la la! Now that is some delicious looking butter! Do you have an etsy store or a place where you sell your mixes? I'd love to support you!



Aww  thanks sis!!  No I just dabble at home  I don't sell anything, etc.  You know I'll send you something in a minute tho, just say the word!


----------



## Beachy (Dec 14, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Your hair sounds amazing!
> It sounds like my dream hair.
> 
> I have just been doing the same with my buns. I used to wash every other day or at least twice per week but recently I have been washing every 10-14 days hoping that this will minimize breakage from detangling, and the effects of wear and tear on my ends.
> ...



@Alma Petra Thank You..You are very Kind

Yes I M&S on a daily basis but probably not like most people I just spray my hair before I put my scarf and bonnet on at night. I don't like to put a scarf on the perimeter of my hair while its dry. I know Im only spraying the exposed hair but it works for me. I would get a ton of breakage if I took my hair down mid week to moisturize because I would basically be starting the whole process over because I use a lot of gel.  I feel the gel actually seals in the moisture from my dc/leave-in. 

Something I recently started doing is saturating just my bun with my CP oil and putting a plastic cap on for a couple hours to overnight and sometimes sitting under the dryer for about 30 minutes. It leaves my bun shiny, soft and feeling moisturized.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 14, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Aww  thanks sis!!  No I just dabble at home  I don't sell anything, etc.  You know I'll send you something in a minute tho, just say the word!



You are so sweet! I'll bug you for some later.  The post office is a mad house right now and I care too much for you and my e-nephews to put you through that craziness! LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 14, 2017)

Beachy said:


> @Alma Petra Thank You..You are very Kind
> 
> Yes I M&S on a daily basis but probably not like most people I just spray my hair before I put my scarf and bonnet on at night. I don't like to put a scarf on the perimeter of my hair while its dry. I know Im only spraying the exposed hair but it works for me. I would get a ton of breakage if I took my hair down mid week to moisturize because I would basically be starting the whole process over because I use a lot of gel.  I feel the gel actually seals in the moisture from my dc/leave-in.
> 
> Something I recently started doing is saturating just my bun with my CP oil and putting a plastic cap on for a couple hours to overnight and sometimes sitting under the dryer for about 30 minutes. It leaves my bun shiny, soft and feeling moisturized.



I have a similar process. My hair is usually in a French braid. I try not to take it down in between wash days.... unless I just get the urge to wear it down which is not that much with the cold weather. Anyway, to moisturize: I mist my hair with rosewater...spread some moisturizer in my palm and pat my hair...spread a tiny amount of my butter in my hand and pat my hair with that. I usually do that every 4 days. Tie my hair with a silk scarf or my slap cap for bed. On days I don't moisturize, I just sleep on a silk pillowcase.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 14, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> You are so sweet! I'll bug you for some later.  The post office is a mad house right now and I care too much for you and my e-nephews to put you through that craziness! LOL


 I/We appreciate it! I was going to tell you that your other package will likely come AFTER the holiday, cuz these post office goers are Savage.


----------



## beauti (Dec 15, 2017)

*So I ended up washing my hair in the sink which I hate doing but DS is in his terrible 2 stage something fierce and wasnt about to let me have 40min in no dang shower *


----------



## beauti (Dec 15, 2017)

*Ok I'M CLAIMIN IT! I'M CLAIMIN IT! I MADE IT! I MADE IT!!














*






*
*


----------



## beauti (Dec 15, 2017)

*Please excuse my draws! I got so excited I didnt think to stop and put some pants on!  So I JUST barely made it but I made it! Hopefully I'll be full wsl in March.*


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 15, 2017)

@beauti


----------



## beauti (Dec 15, 2017)

*@flyygirlll2 thank you sis! *


----------



## keranikki (Dec 15, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Please excuse my draws! I got so excited I didnt think to stop and put some pants on!  So I JUST barely made it but I made it! Hopefully I'll be full wsl in March.*



Congratulations!


----------



## snoop (Dec 15, 2017)

@beauti  I love the build up with the gifs!!!  

Congratulations!!!


----------



## beauti (Dec 15, 2017)

*@keranikki thank you sis! 

@snoop I had to make sure y'all understand how I FEEL! *


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 15, 2017)

@beauti  congrats! beautiful strands


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 15, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Please excuse my draws! I got so excited I didnt think to stop and put some pants on!  So I JUST barely made it but I made it! Hopefully I'll be full wsl in March.*









Get it girl!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Please excuse my draws! I got so excited I didnt think to stop and put some pants on!  So I JUST barely made it but I made it! Hopefully I'll be full wsl in March.*


Congratulations :yay


----------



## Daina (Dec 15, 2017)

@beauti, yessss sis congrats! These gifs y'all giving are wearing me out...Fantasia was all the way caught up!


----------



## Daina (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey ladies, I'm here but it has been crazy with work so I barely have had time to read let alone post. I've been cleansing and bunning every 10-14 days. I M&S every 2/3 days and change the position of bun. I am going to color my hair jet black tonight to cover these gray hairs. Hopefully using my aryuvedic regimen will keep them at bay longer. They are right in the front all around my hairline and in the back at my hairline. I put some pure Amla oil that I made on my edges every night and back hairline. Going to do a twist out this week to give my hair a break from buns. Hopefully I can get 4 days out of the twist out before I bun again for the next 10 days.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Dec 15, 2017)

Daina said:


> @beauti, yessss sis congrats! These gifs y'all giving ate wearing me out..*.Fantasia was all the way caught up*!


@beauti that fantasia gif is gonna be me after i hit tbl, but i will need to be carried away... lmao


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 15, 2017)

@beauti Ooooooh snap Sis!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! That dude in the church made me spit out this hot coffee.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 16, 2017)

Man, I learned SO MUCH from this lady's wash day demo and commentary!!! Sooooooooooo much!


----------



## beauti (Dec 16, 2017)

*Thanks for the love ladies. I knew y'all would get it! We gotta break out these gifs every time we reach a milestone  *


----------



## beauti (Dec 16, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> @beauti that fantasia gif is gonna be me after i hit tbl, but i will need to be carried away... lmao


*Lol I will def post that gif when you reach that goal sis!*


----------



## beauti (Dec 16, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @beauti Ooooooh snap Sis!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! That dude in the church made me spit out this hot coffee.


*He cracks me up every time  I'm sure I did that crazy dance in my excitement *


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 16, 2017)

@beauti congrats  looking real good over there.


----------



## beauti (Dec 16, 2017)

*Thanks sis 

@Saludable84 *


----------



## snoop (Dec 16, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Man, I learned SO MUCH from this lady's wash day demo and commentary!!! Sooooooooooo much!



I haven't watched it yet... just skipped to different parts.   Her shrinkage is my hair stretched.  

Does anyone know if there is a length in which 4c hair just stays semi stretched because of weight?  She's not the first I've seen like this.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Man, I learned SO MUCH from this lady's wash day demo and commentary!!! Sooooooooooo much!


What did you learn. I won't have a chance to watch it until tomorrow night.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 17, 2017)

faithVA said:


> What did you learn. I won't have a chance to watch it until tomorrow night.



Here are my take-aways:


She pre-detangles (separates, finger detangles, etc. so that when it's time to detangle with her wide tooth comb, it's much, much less damaging and much less time consuming).
She washes in twists.
She said that in detangling, her goal is NOT tangle-free hair. That would be fighting her hair's nature. She accepts that her hair will always have tangles. Wow.  Super helpful.
She said that she moisturizes every other day DESPITE THE FACT THAT HER HAIR IS NOT YET DRY-FEELING. This because she doesn't want to wait until her hair feels dry to moisturize! Wow! Makes so much sense to me when I hear it aloud, but I had been moisturizing ONCE my hair felt dry. My reasoning: "Oh, my hair still feels moisturized? No need for more moisture, then." But her logic of simply moisturizing every other day -- regardless -- so as to never have to chase after moisture, makes so. much. sense.
She bands to dry the hair, THEN twists. Interesting.
She untwists to apply her protein treatment and then retwists, but she does NOT later untwist to apply her moisturizing DC but instead simply applies that DC on TOP of her twists. INTERESTING! Less manipulation, I guess??? My strategy will be slightly different but have the same aim: I will add Green Beauty Protein to my moisturizing DC so that I deep treat JUST ONCE. Thus, I'll go ahead and untwist and retwist for that (one) deep treatment.
ETA: I just found a YouTube video showing a lady who twists her hair and bands the twists! The next day she installs sleek(er) twists for a twist out. Interesting!!! I wonder if it would make that much difference to skip the SECOND twisting and just wear the twist out from the initial banded twists?


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Dec 17, 2017)

[QUOTE="YvetteWithJoy, post: 24432795, member: 451303"

*She said that in detangling, her goal is NOT tangle-free hair. That would be fighting her hair's nature. She accepts that her hair will always have tangles. *Wow.  Super helpful.
[/QUOTE]

I heard this from another YouTuber a while back and it was one of the most helpful tips I have ever received on my hair journey.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here are my take-aways:
> 
> 
> She pre-detangles (separates, finger detangles, etc. so that when it's time to detangle with her wide tooth comb, it's much, much less damaging and much less time consuming).
> ...


Sorry I made you repost that. I had forgotten I read it in the regimen thread.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 17, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Sorry I made you repost that. I had forgotten I read it in the regimen thread.



No worries!  Some people would only see it here. It's all good.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm sitting here scrolling on and playing with my new tablet. It's one of my Christmas gifts but Chile I'm too grown to be waiting on Christmas to open gifts!  I can see signatures now that I'm not looking from my phone. Cool.

Random thoughts:

Made a new batch of shampoo bars today. I'm becoming quite addicted to soapmakimg. 

@YvetteWithJoy Is there something wrong with you posting everyday? Why do you have to wait till Friday?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 17, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I'm sitting here scrolling on and playing with my new tablet. It's one of my Christmas gifts but Chile I'm too grown to be waiting on Christmas to open gifts!  I can see signatures now that I'm not looking from my phone. Cool.
> 
> Random thoughts:
> 
> ...



Oooo, enjoy your new tablet.

LOL! That was my feeble attempt at inspiring myself to log in less. It's never going to work. Even if I weren't hosting two threads, I'd probably still fail at not logging in every day. 

There are several really good reasons to have less screen time, but issokay: I'm just going to go with the flow and try to slowly restrict times of usage. Maybe that will help?!?? LOL.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 18, 2017)

Washed and DC my hair this weekend.
I prepoo’d with @Chicoro conction. I used My CP oil instead of coconut oil because that’s what I had in arms reach. Note to self don’t let this dry on my hair. My hair got really tangly from being lazy and not washing it out for almost 24hours.

Washed with joico moisture recovery balance. That shampoo was very nice! I only purchased the sample. I will get the full bottle now.

I did a henna gloss using my herbs that were left over from tea. I mixed the herbs with hello hydration and sat under dryer for 30 min. I detangled with this mix still in. Still had more breakage than I would have like to seen.

Did a tea rinse using CP tea. I’m trying to reduce my shedding 

DC with joice moisture recovery treatment. Loved it! Sat under the dryer for about 25min and went to bed.

I had intentions to wash it out the next morning and do a perm rod set before church but I didn’t feel like it. I ended up just twisting my hair back and going to church with the condition still in lol.

I finally washed the conditioner out this morning  and installed twists. I sprayed my hair with the CP tea followed by as I am leave in. And each twist I used curls twist and shout to twist cream and sealed with jbco.

I will leave these twists in until my next wash day on Saturday. I’m hoping to retain a ton of moisture through using my tea, CP growth oil through the week.

Last thing the front of my hair definitely has a looser curl pattern than the back


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 18, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> Washed and DC my hair this weekend.
> I prepoo’d with @Chicoro conction. I used My CP oil instead of coconut oil because that’s what I had in arms reach. Note to self don’t let this dry on my hair. My hair got really tangly from being lazy and not washing it out for almost 24hours.
> 
> Washed with joico moisture recovery balance. That shampoo was very nice! I only purchased the sample. I will get the full bottle now.
> ...



Those twists look jet black, shiny and soft!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 18, 2017)

Got another shipping notice from Hairveda. I have so many conditioners now (20). I don't think I have ever had that many in my stash before. That's not counting the rinse outs (13 I believe....Traders Joe's TTT & Live Clean). It will probably take me until the end of 2019 to use all those up since I only wash every 2 weeks. Plus I plan on formulating and perfecting my own conditioner next year. So I'm on a serious product no-buy. Ingredients yes....but I won't be purchasing anyone else's conditioners, treatments or shampoos as I will work on making those myself. All while using up what I have in my stash.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 18, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oooo, enjoy your new tablet.
> 
> LOL! That was my feeble attempt at inspiring myself to log in less. It's never going to work. Even if I weren't hosting two threads, I'd probably still fail at not logging in every day.
> 
> There are several really good reasons to have less screen time, but issokay: I'm just going to go with the flow and try to slowly restrict times of usage. Maybe that will help?!?? LOL.



Don't be trying to leave us! You keep the hair side lit! Post away, Love!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 18, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Don't be trying to leave us! You keep the hair side lit! Post away, Love!





Sis, you will never know how much that encourages. Thanks!


----------



## snoop (Dec 18, 2017)

Soaring Eagle said:


> [QUOTE="YvetteWithJoy, post: 24432795, member: 451303"
> 
> *She said that in detangling, her goal is NOT tangle-free hair. That would be fighting her hair's nature. She accepts that her hair will always have tangles. *Wow.  Super helpful.



I heard this from another YouTuber a while back and it was one of the most helpful tips I have ever received on my hair journey.
[/QUOTE]


Same.  Oddly enough, after I started viewing my hair with that mentality, the next time I went to use a comb to detangle (after about a year of only finger combing), my hair was the most detangled ever!  Barely anything came out in the comb!


----------



## snoop (Dec 18, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I'm sitting here scrolling on and playing with my new tablet. It's one of my Christmas gifts but Chile I'm too grown to be waiting on Christmas to open gifts!  I can see signatures now that I'm not looking from my phone. Cool.
> 
> Random thoughts:
> 
> ...



I was wondering, how do shampoo bars differ from the liquid stuff -- in terms of how it feels in your hair.  I've never tried a shampoo bar before.

ETA:  Also, is finding a "good" one difficult -- like finding a "good" shampoo?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 18, 2017)

snoop said:


> I was wondering, how do shampoo bars differ from the liquid stuff -- in terms of how it feels in your hair.  I've never tried a shampoo bar before.
> 
> ETA:  Also, is finding a "good" one difficult -- like finding a "good" shampoo?



I can't give you an honest answer on this right now. The only thing I remember about using shampoo bars in the past was that they seemed like a lot of work. I'll have to revisit your question in a few months. I have bars still curing so they are not quite ready to use. I have been prepping my hair to start using them though. I clarified this last wash day. My next wash day at the end of the month will be a bentonite clay detox wash. Then the following wash day mid January will be my first wash using the bars.


----------



## snoop (Dec 18, 2017)

Np.  I'm out of shampoo and so I'm looking for a new one.   I was using Komaza Care but I don't want to pay shipping to Canada until I'm ready to restock on the protein treatment.   I enjoy clay washing, but need something for the lazy wash days. 

In my quick research it looks like coconut derivatives are part of the base.   My hair isn't a fan of coconut so I'm not sure if it would be a good fit.   A neighbor makes them so maybe I'll buy a bar to try... and if I like it start making my own.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 18, 2017)

snoop said:


> Np.  I'm out of shampoo and so I'm looking for a new one.   I was using Komaza Care but I don't want to pay shipping to Canada until I'm ready to restock on the protein treatment.   I enjoy clay washing, but need something for the lazy wash days.
> 
> In my quick research it looks like coconut derivatives are part of the base.   My hair isn't a fan of coconut so I'm not sure if it would be a good fit.   A neighbor makes them so maybe I'll buy a bar to try... and if I like it start making my own.



Most that you buy will have coconut oil in them because it's the most cleansing oil when Saponified.  However, the cool thing about making your own is that you can cater it to your hairs likes/dislikes. The first set of bars I made have 0 coconut oil in them because I formulated them solely for the purpose of rinsing out my Ayurvedic powders. So I didn't want something too cleansing...more of a cleansing co-wash.

Soap is super easy to make. All you need is 3 components really...oils, water and lye.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 18, 2017)

Is shipping super expensive to Canada? @snoop


----------



## snoop (Dec 18, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy  If I remember correctly it was something like $20-$30 for my order (I'd order 3 bottles of shampoo, a couple of bottles of protein treatment, and a few other things.)  I'm not against it, because it works, but I've been waiting two years for a sale so at least it would be a bit cheaper for product, but no dice.  

In general, postage into, out of, and within the country is becoming ridiculous.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm representing with the shorties

Current length: SL
    

Regimen: 
...Currently I use the Mane Choice line from shampoo to flat twist, once a week. I plan to increase my shampoo/cowash/rinse day to every 4 days.

Exact goal length: I will shoot for WL and then re-evaluate when I make it.

Plans to help you achieve your goal:
--Continue to work on improving the health of my ends by moisturizing every 4 days and doing search and destroys regularly
--Exercise 3 times a week
--Increase my fruits and vegetable servings to 6 a day
--Take my supplements
--Scalp massage 1x a week
--Do some type of water rinse every 4 days
--Keep my hair in some type of protective style probably flat twist until I can do 2 strand twists or box braids

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking: Miracle 2000, Magnesium 300, Fish Oil, Calcium,Vitamin D, Zinc, Magnesium & random things in my closet

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:
...On wash day apply glycerin spray, leave-in, cream and butter/gel
...When ends are out, moisturize and seal daily
...If in twist, spritz with glycerin spray and seal with a butter
...Dust every 4 months
...Remove splits as I feel them
...Do a mini search and destroy frequently... on wash day every time I style

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
... I do a mini search and destroy every time my hair is down
...I dust 1/4 to 1/2 inch every 4 months

Top 10 products: Please note these are the products that you intend on using the duration of the challenge. So list your tried and true. Yes you are allowed to use other products but I want to know your foundation products. The ones that are going to rock with you to hip length and beyond.

I am use the Mane Choice Egyptian Line and some items of the Easy on the Curls Line. I use the line from the shampoo to the butter and gel as well as the glycerin spritz, ends serum and hair oil.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 19, 2017)

Was thinking of joining for fun, but I'll just peek in here sometimes....


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> Was thinking of joining for fun, but I'll just peek in here sometimes....


Come on in here lady and keep me company.  It' definitely just for fun.  You will have a great time in here.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 19, 2017)

I was just looking around and then i saw you and @keranikki... so then i was really going to join. i chickened out. NOW I'm joining!!! lol

*1. Visit your doctor. *
I have to take prenatals for the sake of the iron and the vitamin D. However, I have recently gone back to a plant based diet, which inspires me to nourish myself. Not eating nutritous foods very often was the problem

*2. Reduce your stress. *
I am getting back into my personal Bible reading and study routine. That is the only thing that has been taming stress for me.

*3. Improve your diet and water intake. *
Went vegan (vegetarian depending on the day). I'm not a strict vegan.

*****************************
Current length:
Shoulder length

Regimen:
I planned some protective hairstyles to inspire me to moisturize often. 
I plan to wash, dc over Friday night
LOC and put my hair in a style for the week on Saturday morning (this makes sense with my schedule)
I'll wear a bonnet or a satin scarf at night

Exact goal length:
WL 

Plans to help you achieve your goal:
clip ends twice a year
wear satan bonnets at night
use my glycerin spray and shea mix sealer

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:
Prenatals with dha

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:
protect them and baggy when possible

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
i trimmed about a week ago. i will do so in spring and fall

Top 10 products:
Macademia oil deep conditioner
Egg & Mayonnaise as a protein.. i can mix in amla with this.
Glycerin spray and Shea butter mix as a sealer
Apple cider vinegar or neutralizing shampoo as a clarifier (once or twice a month)
These are things that work for me.View media item 129619


----------



## keranikki (Dec 19, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> I was just looking around and then i saw you and @keranikki... so then i was really going to join. i chickened out. NOW I'm joining!!! lol
> 
> *1. Visit your doctor. *
> I have to take prenatals for the sake of the iron and the vitamin D. However, I have recently gone back to a plant based diet, which inspires me to nourish myself. Not eating nutritous foods very often was the problem
> ...



Welcome, welcome, welcome!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 19, 2017)

snoop said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  If I remember correctly it was something like *$20-$30 for my order* (I'd order 3 bottles of shampoo, a couple of bottles of protein treatment, and a few other things.)  I'm not against it, because it works, but I've been waiting two years for a sale so at least it would be a bit cheaper for product, but no dice.
> 
> *In general, postage into, out of, and within the country is becoming ridiculous*.



@snoop Ouch!! My purse feels your pain.







I will not complain about shipping fees again. I understand now why you would order in bulk!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 19, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Those twists look jet black, shiny and soft!


Thank you!


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 20, 2017)

I bought henna powder last night. It has shikakai and amla and all this stuff already in there. I need to get a container for the mix and figure out how often to use it

I want to use tea too. I think I should use that as a leave in before my glycerin rose spray and shea mix? Or can I use it as a substitute for water with the glycerin?

I also bought rose powder because it was at the store. I don't know what I want to mix that in with. Maybe my dc. Maybe my shea mix.

Eta: I also have bentonite clay that I haven't used. Does anyone still use this with apple cider vinegar? That was a cleanser, correct? I love using apple cider rinses, but I haven't used the clay yet


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 21, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> I bought henna powder last night. It has shikakai and amla and all this stuff already in there. I need to get a container for the mix and figure out how often to use it
> 
> I want to use tea too. I think I should use that as a leave in before my glycerin rose spray and shea mix? Or can I use it as a substitute for water with the glycerin?
> 
> ...




I would say only introduce one thing at a time to your existing routine. For example, you could use the bentonite clay/acv mixture on your next wash day but leave all the other steps the same. (And yes, I still mix acv with bentonite clay when I do use it which is not often...Maybe 2 to 3 times a year)

For the tea, I prefer to rinse those out. So I use mine as tea rinses (after shampoo but before conditioning. Since you already do acv rinses; instead of using regular water with your acv, you could use tea instead...So an herbal tea acv rinse. I sometimes do that as well.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 21, 2017)

I have family coming in today to spend the holidays with us, so just in case I don't get a chance to pop back in......I wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!!!! Be safe, have fun and enjoy your loved ones!!!


----------



## keranikki (Dec 21, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I have family coming in today to spend the holidays with us, so just in case I don't get a chance to pop back in......I wanted to wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!!!! Be safe, have fun and enjoy your loved ones!!!



You do the same!  May your Holidays be peaceful as well.


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 21, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy Thank you for your thoughts!!! I did not think of putting it in the acv rinse! I hope you, your gorgeous hair and family a nice weekend together


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 22, 2017)

How do you guys treat split ends and mid-shaft splits?  For the first time in yyeaarss I have been paying more attention to my ends and inspecting them closely.  I have more mid-shaft splits than I comfortable with.  Currently I cut off the splits and the mid-shaft splits.  Do you leave them until your trim time or do you clip them as you see them?  Sometimes my mid-shaft splits are 1-1.5 inches from my ends


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 22, 2017)

@Taleah2009 that's a great question. I want to know the long hair ladies answer too. As for me, when it was serious, I took small sections as if I was going press it (with a hot comb) and starting from the top smooth it along my finger so the ends would stick up as I went down and I'd cut the splits that stick out. I haven't had to do that in a long time, actually, but this last year I let it get so dry under wigs I did need to


2018 Routine so far. ..
Saturday prepoo with olive oil and bun
Saturday night acv rinse with tea
*henna mask quarterly
*henna gloss every one or two weeks
Macademia DC
Glycerin/rose/aloe spray
Shea Butter blend
braid or flat twist overnight
Put in protective style Sunday morning


----------



## faithVA (Dec 23, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> How do you guys treat split ends and mid-shaft splits?  For the first time in yyeaarss I have been paying more attention to my ends and inspecting them closely.  I have more mid-shaft splits than I comfortable with.  Currently I cut off the splits and the mid-shaft splits.  Do you leave them until your trim time or do you clip them as you see them?  Sometimes my mid-shaft splits are 1-1.5 inches from my ends


I clip them when I see them. My hair is super coily.  1 strand can take 10 with it. Since I've been clipping as I go I I don' have to take as much off at my quarterly dusting sessions.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 23, 2017)

apple_natural said:


> @Taleah2009 that's a great question. I want to know the long hair ladies answer too. As for me, when it was serious, I took small sections as if I was going press it (with a hot comb) and starting from the top smooth it along my finger so the ends would stick up as I went down and I'd cut the splits that stick out. I haven't had to do that in a long time, actually, but this last year I let it get so dry under wigs I did need to
> 
> 
> 2018 Routine so far. ..
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 23, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I clip them when I see them. My hair is super coily.  1 strand can take 10 with it. Since I've been clipping as I go I I don' have to take as much off at my quarterly dusting sessions.



Thanks! My hair is the same. One shed hair gets tangled around other strands.  How do you search and destroy the back?


----------



## Daina (Dec 23, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> How do you guys treat split ends and mid-shaft splits?  For the first time in yyeaarss I have been paying more attention to my ends and inspecting them closely.  I have more mid-shaft splits than I comfortable with.  Currently I cut off the splits and the mid-shaft splits.  Do you leave them until your trim time or do you clip them as you see them?  Sometimes my mid-shaft splits are 1-1.5 inches from my ends



I clip them as soon as I see them, waiting only allows them to get worse at least for my hair. I gently separate that one strand from the herd and then take it out. I've lost whole curl strands when I didn't and it tangled and took many good strands with it.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 23, 2017)

Daina said:


> I clip them as soon as I see them, waiting only allows them to get worse at least for my hair. I gently separate that one strand from the herd and then take it out. I've lost whole curl strands when I didn't and it tangled and took many good strands with it.




Thanks!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 23, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> Thanks! My hair is the same. One shed hair gets tangled around other strands.  How do you search and destroy the back?



I can feel my splits so I do a search and destroy by feel. While I'm finger detanglong or applying product I run my fingers through the section. I look for snags or stopping points. Then I run my hands down that part of the section until I feel a rough part. My strands feel smooth to the touch unless there is a split .


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 23, 2017)

I was actually more gentle with my hair as I rinsed out my conditioner last night. Also, I'm in love with all this shea butter I have in my hair right now. It feels so cared for


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 23, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> How do you guys treat split ends and mid-shaft splits?  For the first time in yyeaarss I have been paying more attention to my ends and inspecting them closely.  I have more mid-shaft splits than I comfortable with.  Currently I cut off the splits and the mid-shaft splits.  Do you leave them until your trim time or do you clip them as you see them?  Sometimes my mid-shaft splits are 1-1.5 inches from my ends



Sorry I'm replying so late.  I actually leave them.  My strands are too long to be cutting far up my strands. When I was natural, it seemed that they were inevitable. I was gentle with my hair, I used protein regularly and kept my moisture balanced, finger detangled 99% of the time and kept my hair in no-low manipulation styles. And I still got them!! So if I see them I, I leave them.  Then I make sure to use ceramide oils, add a little more protein to my diet and keep my hair in no manipulation styles for a while. HTH!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 23, 2017)

@Taleah2009 I have them as well. I cut them for the most part when I see/feel them. I feel that it’s due to the texture of my hair which is coarse/very tightly coiled. 

Like @MzSwift I take care of my hair to the best of my ability but I still get them too.


----------



## beauti (Dec 24, 2017)

*My plan for the new year is to keep ps'ing in the colder months with wigs, braids in the spring, and wash and go buns/updo's in the summer. I really think I can make it to hip length barring any setbacks *


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi Ladies!

I hpe everyone is enjoying their holiday/time off.

I really want to get my hair back thicker in 2018. I want thick Tailbone length hair, I believe my hair has been thinning out because (one) the medicines I have to take, and on top of that my diet has been kinda bad from being so busy and run down, and just stress.

I am going to post my list on here, but I am also going to write down in my handy dandy notebook  (Notebooks and planners are my life now!), of what I need to get to grow my hair the way I want it.

1. Hair Vitamin: Mielle Organics or Natures Bounty. I really like Mielle because it is basically a super multivitamin
2. MSM capsules
3.Jamaican Black Castor oil...especially for my edges. Use this every 1-2 days on my scalp.
4. Stock up on Deep Conditioners and go back to DC'ing EVERY week for an hour! I have been SLACKING with deep conditioning! 
5. I want one of those scalp massage brush thingies that vibrate!

I have been trying to stick to affordable but good quality products to use in my hair, like Tresseme, Garnier Whole Blends line, Sally's Silk Element line, etc. If I want to go the salon brand/higher end route I use Camille Rose, DevaCurl, Mixed Chicks, Kinky Curly. I also love OGX and the Wave Nouveaux Leave In and Spray, and of course...EcoStyler Gel! 

I PACK on my leave in and and oil under my gel, so I don't get that super hard crunch and my hair stays moisturized for days. But I have a habit of just stacking my hair in a bun on top of my head.  I do it so much until people are shocked when they see me in a ponytail 

I just want it to be thicker like it used to be.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 24, 2017)

Daina said:


> Hey sis, glad to see you back and updating. Good luck with all that you have going!



Thank You!! 

I'm trying to savor this Winter break! I have one more week of freedom and then BACK to school! I am taking 6 classes this semester...woo lawd pray for me!  I am so close to graduatiing and I just wanna get it out the way! I'm thinking about Grad School already...but we'll see!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 27, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> Sorry I'm replying so late.  I actually leave them.  My strands are too long to be cutting far up my strands. When I was natural, it seemed that they were inevitable. I was gentle with my hair, I used protein regularly and kept my moisture balanced, finger detangled 99% of the time and kept my hair in no-low manipulation styles. And I still got them!! So if I see them I, I leave them.  Then I make sure to use ceramide oils, add a little more protein to my diet and keep my hair in no manipulation styles for a while. HTH!





flyygirlll2 said:


> @Taleah2009 I have them as well. I cut them for the most part when I see/feel them. I feel that it’s due to the texture of my hair which is coarse/very tightly coiled.
> 
> Like @MzSwift I take care of my hair to the best of my ability but I still get them too.




Thanks!


----------



## apple_natural (Dec 27, 2017)

i forgot to mention that i use L'emarie hair regrowth stuff on my edges. I have not been very consistent, but I will make a stronger effort to keep this up at least 2-3 times a week.

i'm cleaning up my vegan eating!
i'm cleaning it up in that I have been making meal plans that will give me all the nutrients that i need to replace my prenatal vitamin for the most part (b12 is one that I will continue to supplement).

i used to be vegetarian and fell off for the last 6 years because of ... some silly reasons. Now, I am doing it more than for health benefits, but because I am completely disgusted with meat and dairy consumption as well as the business, so I've eliminated these again and even more than before within last few weeks.

btw... here is a link to a documentary you may be interested in that is coming out soon


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 28, 2017)

@tapioca_pudding Sissssssss!!! I believe I have found the fragrance oil that Hairveda uses in her Vatika Frosting. 

https://www.bulkapothecary.com/buttercream-icing-fragrance-oil/

And if this ain't it, then it smells exactly like it. Now if I can find the fragrance oil she uses in that Jardin oil....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 28, 2017)

Ooooooo weeeeee! My BTMS 50 and preservative arrived today. Bout to mix up some conditioner tonight and test it on my next wash day! I'm super pumped!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 28, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @tapioca_pudding Sissssssss!!! I believe I have found the fragrance oil that Hairveda uses in her Vatika Frosting.
> 
> https://www.bulkapothecary.com/buttercream-icing-fragrance-oil/
> 
> And if this ain't it, then it smells exactly like it. Now if I can find the fragrance oil she uses in that Jardin oil....



So if you mix this with coconut oil you would get vatika frosting?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 28, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> So if you mix this with coconut oil you would get vatika frosting?



It's also infused with herbs. I can't remember off the top of my head which ones but I know for sure one of them is amla.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 28, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Ok I'M CLAIMIN IT! I'M CLAIMIN IT! I MADE IT! I MADE IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@beauti, many congratulations!!! I've been meaning to post this for the longest.

This post was hilarious and so fun to read!  Celebrating with you over here, lady!


----------



## beauti (Dec 28, 2017)

*Aw thank you sis! I was so extra! *


----------



## NCHairDiva (Dec 29, 2017)

Im on it for 2018.
Im almost WL and I think if I push harder for the next few months I can push pass WL and get to TBL by the end of the year. 
I make soaps and will use it and every trick I know to get me where I want to go... I also about to start woking out and doing a bit of yoga...  Heres my pic (which is all over LHCF at this point! Lol)


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 29, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @tapioca_pudding Sissssssss!!! I believe I have found the fragrance oil that Hairveda uses in her Vatika Frosting.
> 
> https://www.bulkapothecary.com/buttercream-icing-fragrance-oil/
> 
> And if this ain't it, then it smells exactly like it. Now if I can find the fragrance oil she uses in that Jardin oil....


WhoaWhoaWhoaWaitWaitWait!!! You're telling me it's the same dang thing!!???   off to order!!! Thanks sis! Omg now I really gotta get on making my own DC so it can have this scent 

You remember when I said the Jardin oil scent wasn't my fave... Well yea that was a pregnancy moment lol I love the scent now. It's so clean/crisp.  I used it to prepoo this past week plus added a healthy shot to my DC and my results were faboo.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 29, 2017)

Congratulations @beauti yes, that's a GREAT feeling! LMAO @ the gifs 



beauti said:


> *@keranikki thank you sis!
> 
> @snoop I had to make sure y'all understand how I FEEL! *


----------



## beauti (Dec 29, 2017)

*Thank you sis  @SmilingElephant 
*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 29, 2017)

A year has passed since I submitted my initial answers. Because things have changed, I will therefore resubmit my answers. 

*Current length:*
A little past armpit length at its longest. 

Before trim:



After trim:





   

*Regimen* (to start with, I'm trialing Chicoro's activator and shea butter regimen):

Chelate once a month (around the 24th): _HairPrint Chelating Shampoo_
Protein treatment as needed (however, aim to rely on use of a weekly balancing deep conditioner instead): _various_
Wash every 3-10 days (once a week full wash day with a midweek cowash if needed would be great ):
Prepoo and pre-detangle: _Shea Moisture High Porosity Moisture-seal Masque_
Exfoliate and conditioner cleanse scalp (with ayurvedic ingredients): _Cantu ACV Root Rinse, then Soultanicals Soulvedic Strands Poo Bar_
Conditioner cleanse strands and continue pre-detangling strands: _Soultanicals Soulvedic Strands Poo Bar_
Apply balancing deep conditioning treatment: _2.5 ounces of Green Beauty Real Protein mixed into 3.5 ounces of Shea Moisture Manuka Honey masque . . . plus 10 drops of bergamot oil and a teaspoon of MSM_
Ends care #1: _HairVeda Red Tea Serum_
Moisturize: _Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier_ (to act as my substitute Scurl)
Moisturize: _HairVeda Red Tea Heavy Cream_
Ends care #2: _Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait_
Edge care: _Asha & Miel Edge Genesis Ultra Edge Growth Oil_
Optional gel: _Black Castor and Flaxseed Oil Eco Style Gel_

Night care: _Retwist and wear Walgreens "lock soc" -like thing_
*Exact goal length:*

Waist length
*Plans to help you achieve your goal:*

Consistently doing an ends care routine
Consistently, frequently scalp massaging (during washing and then with CurlyProverbz DIY oil throughout the week)
Drying in (banded) twists, wearing styles such as a twist out or twist bun, then retwisting at night
Working the Nutrition, Exercise, and Water for Hair Growth thread
*List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:*

A one-a-day, food-grade multivitamin by New Chapter
Slow Fe (slow release iron pill)
Collagen (Elavonne Amino Collagen C with Hyaluronic Acid)
*Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:*
To start with, on wash day . . .

Apply HairVeda Red Tea Serum to ends
Apply Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait to ends
Keep hair stretched
Start out trying to detangle with just the Magic Star Jumbo Rake (instead of my beloved KareCo Tangle Buster brush)
*Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:*

3 professional trims this year, around April 20th, August 17th, and December 21st
*Top 10 products:*

HairPrint Chelating Shampoo
Shea Moisture High Porosity Moisture-seal Masque (prepoo)
Cantu ACV Root Rinse
Soultanicals Soulvedic Strands Poo Bar
Green Beauty Real Protein
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey masque
HairVeda Red Tea Serum
Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait
HairVeda Red Tea Heavy Cream
Black Castor and Flaxseed Oil Eco Style Gel


----------



## JosieLynn (Dec 30, 2017)

So I’m pushing really hard to get past this mid-back length plateau I’ve been at for some time so I’m looking for changes to the routine for 2018. I stumbled across this video on rice water rinsing and just wanted people’s opinions. Has anyone tried this? Is it worth the effort of wasting a cup of rice a week? Lol isn’t there rice water I can buy?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2017)

JosieLynn said:


> So I’m pushing really hard to get past this mid-back length plateau I’ve been at for some time so I’m looking for changes to the routine for 2018. I stumbled across this video on rice water rinsing and just wanted people’s opinions. Has anyone tried this? Is it worth the effort of wasting a cup of rice a week? Lol isn’t there rice water I can buy?


Rice is so inexpensive it's better to make it yourself. I can't vouch to whether it works though.

ETA: Here is a thread with a few more videos. https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/rice-water.829215/#post-24459601

Look at the 3rd video. You can max the rice water and still use the rice. Make sure you buy organic rice though. I believe regular rice has arsenic in it. If you can find organic rice in the bag, you can boil the rice and still have the rice water.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 30, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> WhoaWhoaWhoaWaitWaitWait!!! You're telling me it's the same dang thing!!???   off to order!!! Thanks sis! Omg now I really gotta get on making my own DC so it can have this scent
> 
> You remember when I said the Jardin oil scent wasn't my fave... Well yea that was a pregnancy moment lol I love the scent now. It's so clean/crisp.  I used it to prepoo this past week plus added a healthy shot to my DC and my results were faboo.



Yeah that Jardin oil smells so good to me. I understand not liking certain scents during pregnancy. This last pregnancy, I hated peppermint and pink sugar. Hating these scents was actually what led me to take a pregnancy test, because they were usually my favorites. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 30, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> A year has passed since I submitted my initial answers. Because things have changed, I will therefore resubmit my answers.
> 
> *Current length:*
> A little past armpit length (I'll try to add photos later)
> ...



This is a good idea. I'll update mine in the new year.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 30, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yeah that Jardin oil smells so good to me. I understand not liking certain scents during pregnancy. This last pregnancy, I hated peppermint and pink sugar. Hating these scents was actually what led me to take a pregnancy test, because they were usually my favorites. LOL




All of a sudden my husband is talking he doesn't like peppermint.  He told my hair smells too strong lol.  My oil has peppermint in it.   I am still going to use it though. That oil is soo soothing to my scalp.


----------



## snoop (Dec 31, 2017)

JosieLynn said:


> So I’m pushing really hard to get past this mid-back length plateau I’ve been at for some time so I’m looking for changes to the routine for 2018. I stumbled across this video on rice water rinsing and just wanted people’s opinions. Has anyone tried this? Is it worth the effort of wasting a cup of rice a week? Lol isn’t there rice water I can buy?



A friend and I had a good chuckle over this video.   I'm sure rice water can be good for your hair, but I don't think it's going to grow your hair as fast a this woman claims.  

If you check wateronlyhairwashing on YouTube, she has beautiful hair and she has a few videos on how to ferment rice and then how to fragrance it using orange and grapefruit peels.  

I believe some people make it by adding extra water to their ride pot then pouring off the excess after it has boiled.   This way you have your rice water _and_ your rice for dinner.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 31, 2017)

Amazon prime screwed up my wash day plans I had plans for the last month to do a rollerset and then flat iron my hair and give myself a trim. I ordered a new pair of scissors from prime on Wednesday, first of all I was expecting them to come Friday with the 2 day shipping. But nope they said Saturday. Annoyed but no big deal. Saturday has come and gone and now my delivery date is possibly pushed back the 3rd. What the freak amazon.

Soo now I changed my hair plans and a perm rod set instead since I don’t want to flat iron my hair back to back. I was soo looking forward to taking a length check pic


----------



## beauti (Dec 31, 2017)

*I'm here waiting on end of year pics like




*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 31, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I'm here waiting on end of year pics like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! I went back and added mine upthread.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 31, 2017)

@JosieLynn i tried the rice water. I liked it. I didn’t use it long enough for growth, but I like the feel it gave my hair. Rice Bran Oil is high in ceramides, not as high as wheat germ, but one of the few with high amounts, so it gives me a strengthening moisturized feel, but not protein moisturized, if that made sense. 

Have you even posted your regimen. We have to get you past this plateau.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 31, 2017)

I dunno that I'm gonna get to post an end of year length check   this pregnancy is coming to a close so fast and my body is weary. Plus now I'm pretty sure I have either an URI or pneumonia.  if I find energy before the twins come I'll do a length check but at the moment it's looking like flat twists and Whipped shea butter is the name of the game for ya girl Tapioca until further notice....

I will come back and update my plans and goals for 2018 tho. And Ill still lurk so I can stalk y'all's photos  .


----------



## beauti (Dec 31, 2017)

*@YvetteWithJoy your hair is so thick and lush! And your ends look so healthy! *


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 31, 2017)

1.) Annual physical was great and I got blood work just for the heck of it. My doctor told me I’m the first Black person he’s examined in years to not have a vitamin D deficiency! 
2.) 2017 was a hella stressful year but things totally out of my control. Getting back to self-care has been helping tremendously.
3.) Diet ms exercise are on the upswing.

Current length:MBL
Regimen: cleanse 1-2x/week unless straightened. Clay wash, black soap, or cowash primarily. Shampoo 1-2x/month. DC after every wash. Alternate moisture and protein. Henna 1x monthly. M&S almost daily with tea spritz and CP (Ayurvedic) oil.
Exact Goal Length: TBL
Plans to achieve goal: stick to regimen, no neglectful weeks, incorporate daily scalp massages, using my best bonnets nightly, taking my vitamins daily.
Vitamins/Supplements: multivitamin, 10000iU vitamin D, liquid biotin, bamboo tea
Ends Care: daily M&S, weekly S&D, monthly dusting, incorporating more ceramides & keratin
Top 10 products: 1) Clay washes 2)coconut oil 3)henna 4)African black soap 5)CP (Ayurvedic) oil 6) Essations Instant Hair Mender 7) ApHogee 2 Minute Reconstructor 8)ApHogee Curlific Texture Treatment 9)Tea spritzes 10) The Body Shop Ginger Scalp Care shampoo

I feel like I’m only 1-2 inches from WL. My ends feel really good. I had to trim very little off. I also had very little breakage during my process. Black belt is at my waist.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 31, 2017)

I posted my pictures earlier this month I believe,  but I wanted to post a picture of my crown 
 
In late 2010 it began breaking and by early 2011, it was in shreads. This was from 2013:


Same area. 

My crown now is about bottom BSL. As much as I miss my relaxed hair, my crown is the number 1 reason I will not go back to relaxers.


----------



## morgandenae (Dec 31, 2017)

morgandenae said:


> I would love to join. I'm finally ready to focus on growing out my hair again now that I've got a few kinks worked out (literally). I love that this challenge has a holistic approach.
> 
> During my time in hair blues I learned so many things about my hair likes which has helped me get my breakage to a respectable low. They always tell you to find what YOUR hair likes but I was too busy finding what my hair type is "suppose" to like.
> 
> ...





So it just took me eleventy years to find my original post to say ... I want a redo Happy to see this challenge has been extended cause aaahh I need it 

I made an unconscious decision to enjoy my hair to its fullest extent and do* none* of the stuff I said I would last year. Flat ironing, wash & gos, twist outs, braid outs, sew-ins (and neglecting the health of my hair to preserve each style). I had a blast can't evum lie but in a year I went from BSL... to full BSL. It's time to get busy.


Starting Length: Full BSL about 2 inches from MBL
First Goal: MBL by April (next time I'll be flat ironing)
End Goal: TBL by Dec' 19

I have real deal committed to keeping my routine consistent for the entire year of 2018 which is what I know has worked in the past.

Washing weekly (scalp always thanks me), doing a mid week full re-moisturizing routine BEFORE hair gets dry

Using less cowash and more shampoo. Probably will never buy another cowash my scalp loves shampoo. Therefore will start back prepooing which will also give me use of these rinse outs I dont use

DCing with heat every week. Will save up for another steamer since my LCL died like two years ago rip and I never replaced it. But my hair loved it so really I'm just a bad hair parent
Stretching my hair in *damp* bantu knots because its been 3 days and 6+ hours under my bonnet dryer and they're still wet I cant live like this
Bunning!

Sealing with Shea butter
Stuff I'm still trialing

Spraying with Xcel twice a week
Oiling scalp with CP growth oil daily

I will be working out a minimum of 3 times a week and drinking 96 oz of water a day

I still want to be a unicorn


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 31, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@YvetteWithJoy your hair is so thick and lush! And your ends look so healthy! *



Thank you!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 31, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thank you!


Seriously, your hair is so healthy and lush!!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 31, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Seriously, your hair is so healthy and lush!!!!



Thank you!

I'm really glad I got it flat ironed. Seeing it made all the investment over 2017 feel worthwhile.

Also, I was so worried all year that I was damaging my hair majorly by detangling with a brush, retwisting at night, etc. I can let go of those fears and just proceed this year.  What a relief!


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 31, 2017)

So, I’m starting the NY with a trim. I want to say I trimmed myself back to MBL, but I would be delusional if I said that. I also think I went too long; I don’t even have the last time I trimmed in my calendar. I’m pretty sure it’s been more more than 4 months. My ends needed it.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 31, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm really glad I got it flat ironed. Seeing it made all the investment over 2017 feel worthwhile.
> 
> Also, I was so worried all year that I was damaging my hair majorly by detangling with a brush, retwisting at night, etc. I can let go of those fears and just proceed this year.  What a relief!


What a beautiful success story you have been this year! Go girl! Love your hair!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 31, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> What a beautiful success story you have been this year! Go girl! Love your hair!



Thanks, lady! Your year is this year!


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 31, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, lady! Your year is this year!


Thanks, love! You make me feel good! I hope to make this come true. I am excited to follow your journey too.


----------



## beauti (Jan 1, 2018)

*@Saludable84  yeah your crown is definitely healthier. That creamy crack was eating away at it *


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 1, 2018)

beauti said:


> *@Saludable84  yeah your crown is definitely healthier. That creamy crack was eating away at it *


Yeah. I always knew it was a weak area, but it’s been really not that weak. It just needs the most protein and moisture.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 1, 2018)

I just trimmed my ends and am ready to start 2018 fresh. I experienced some breakage the last 6 months and once trimmed, didn't gain any growth from WHip length. To prevent that from happening again, I'll be protective styling heavily and paying particular attention to my ends. No more product experiments (well, except for this shea blend I'm playing with), no more lazy wash days, and no more loose hair styles.


----------



## snoop (Jan 1, 2018)

I was overdue for a wash.  On Friday, I washed  and did some scalp exfoliation and a protein treatment and spent the following two days installing mini twists.  Today I trimmed and I'm ready to start the year.  I still have to take my beginning of the year length check pictures.  My twists aren't shrinking as much as they used to which is making me smile.  I can see the length!  I plan on wearing twists as much as possible for the next three months.


----------



## morgandenae (Jan 2, 2018)

Just finished my mid week re-moisturizing  routine and #1 my hair was dry and #2 I had sooo many knots and tangles. I'm going to forego the small amount of gel I used during wash day and see if that works. If that doesn't work I'm foregoing stretches in bantu knots all together.

Very frustrated with the amount of hair I lost


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 5, 2018)

FINALLY got a PUR filter for my faucet! I was gulping down water bottles left and right, so I definitely needed this 

Now, just maybe I can get to TBL faster before the end of the year with my increased water consumption and boosted regimen!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 5, 2018)

After being on this board 7++ years I am finally taking the time to learn my hair.  I have realized after a good wash and DC session, my hair stays nice and moisturized for a good 3 days.  I can push it a 4th day but dryness is definitely starting to set in.  By day 5 my hair is dry as a bone and super tangly.  Sooo I need to start my moisturizing routine by morning day 4 daily moisture after that.  Dirty hair for me does not retain moisture so daily moisturizing with WATER and oiling/butter sealing is mandatory.


----------



## Colocha (Jan 5, 2018)

I haven't posted in here in a while! Not much has changed in my regimen besides that I now use cones and more regular ayurveda. I still rollerset, comb out the curls and bun. I'm really happy with my hair. It's thick and dark. I just wish the humidity didn't poof it up so easily.
I have a tentative goal of WL for the end of this year but nothing would change with how I wear it so it's no stress.

Year start pics:

  
Left is flat iron from December.
Right is length check from August.

Didn't check the length after this flat iron and I trimmed so I'm assuming I'm still around the August pull test.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 6, 2018)

I’ve been steadily trimming my heat damage and hope to be rid of it (and reach full hip length) sometime this year. Here is my starting picture for the year. Hair is stretched with lots of texture at the roots:
 

Bringing JBCO back into my regimen for my edges, nape, and ends. Other than that, I’m continuing my same routine. 

Happy New Year ladies and hoping that we all reach our goals this year!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 6, 2018)

@AgeinATL Sis, is it ok to


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 6, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> @AgeinATL Sis, is it ok to



LOL! Thanks Tasia!


----------



## beauti (Jan 6, 2018)

*@kxlot79  you will be WL by March sis!  
*
@Colocha *what'chu mean you got a goal of WL by end of the year? You meant end of 2017? Cause you're only 1 inch away sis! You will be there by next month no doubt!

*
@AgeinATL *I think I'm gonna drool too  Congrats on making HL! 



Now to the rest of y'all bring'em out bring'em out! There should be a flood of end of year pics *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 6, 2018)

AgeinATL said:


> I’ve been steadily trimming my heat damage and hope to be rid of it (and reach full hip length) sometime this year. Here is my starting picture for the year. Hair is stretched with lots of texture at the roots:
> View attachment 421035
> 
> Bringing JBCO back into my regimen for my edges, nape, and ends. Other than that, I’m continuing my same routine.
> ...



That juicy bun though.....
I've always loved your hair!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 6, 2018)

@Colocha @AgeinATL Yaaaaas to all that beautiful hair. Looking good ladies.

I washed and did a protein treatment yesterday. I ended up roller setting after lord knows how long. I was in no mood to straighten my hair to trim so roller setting provided enough stretch to my ends to do so. I haven’t trimmed yet since my hair is still in Bantu knots but I will  in a bit.

Last length check I was past MBL stretched so idk after this trim where I’ll be but I’m very OCD when it comes to my ends.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 6, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> That juicy bun though.....
> I've always loved your hair!



Thank you sis!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 6, 2018)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Colocha @AgeinATL Yaaaaas to all that beautiful hair. Looking good ladies.
> 
> I washed and did a protein treatment yesterday. I ended up roller setting after lord knows how long. I was in no mood to straighten my hair to trim so roller setting provided enough stretch to my ends to do so. I haven’t trimmed yet since my hair is still in Bantu knots but I will  in a bit.
> 
> Last length check I was past MBL stretched so idk after this trim where I’ll be but I’m very OCD when it comes to my ends.



Thanks girl!

I hear you on the ends. I’ve probably cut off wayyyy more than I should because I hate the feel of those darn knots. 

What protein treatment did you use?


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 6, 2018)

@beauti 

Thank you sis! I’m tryin!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 6, 2018)

AgeinATL said:


> Thanks girl!
> 
> I hear you on the ends. *I’ve probably cut off wayyyy more than I should because I hate the feel of those darn knots.
> *
> What protein treatment did you use?




This is me at this point. I can’t stand the way they feel so I will cut without thinking about it.

I used Nexxus Ermgencee. It had Collagen and Hydroyzed Elastin. It doesn’t leave my hair feeling hard so I like it.


----------



## Colocha (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks @beauti!! Coming through with the encouragement. My estimate was suuuper conservative.  Let's say WL by July. 

@flyygirlll2 Thank youuu! 
Your hair is so gorgeous too. It's so full and thick


----------



## morgandenae (Jan 6, 2018)

Shampooed my hair and did a protein DC w/ayurvedic powders last night.

T-shirt dried to about 50%, moisturized and then sealed with whipped shea. I added even more shea to the ends trying to get the benefits of decreased tangling that I've seen very minimum of  still lost a lot of hair but I'm giving it hope and time.

I think I'm having slight protein overload. My hair was hard when rinsing out my DC. Wont be using another protein DC or adding Colorful Neutral Protein and will be cutting my powders in half until it softens up a bit.

My hair is also still wet in my bantu knots. I think next wash day I'll put my hair in twists and sit under the dryer for 5-10 min until damp first.

I swear i'll get this routine down one day


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 6, 2018)

Welp... this is where I’m at after I just trimmed. I cut about an inch or so all around.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 6, 2018)

@Colocha Thanks Sis! Love your hair.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 6, 2018)

@flyygirlll2 


Yasssssss! Come through thickness! I love the shine and blackness of your hair. Do you use a rinse or is your hair naturally that color?


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 6, 2018)

AgeinATL said:


> I’ve been steadily trimming my heat damage and hope to be rid of it (and reach full hip length) sometime this year. Here is my starting picture for the year. Hair is stretched with lots of texture at the roots:
> View attachment 421035
> 
> Bringing JBCO back into my regimen for my edges, nape, and ends. Other than that, I’m continuing my same routine.
> ...



Goals!!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 6, 2018)

Taleah2009 said:


> Goals!!



Thanks sis!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 6, 2018)

AgeinATL said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> 
> Yasssssss! Come through thickness! I love the shine and blackness of your hair. Do you use a rinse or is your hair naturally that color?



Thank you!  No, it’s naturally that color. When I was using a Hendigo gloss, it would make it look darker but haven’t done that in a while.


----------



## beauti (Jan 6, 2018)

*@flyygirlll2 that's some thick juicy hair you got there madam!  *


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 6, 2018)

@beauti Thanks Sis


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 6, 2018)

I need to go back to making my own hair products. Especially conditioner. I use one whole 8 oz jar of conditioner each time I wash my hair, and it's getting expensive. I need to stop being lazy. Maybe that will be my project for next week.


----------



## JosieLynn (Jan 6, 2018)

Per @Saludable84 I coulda sworn I posted a regimen awhile back but here's a revamp.

*Regimen*:

Protein treatment as needed: _Shea moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil _Deep Conditioner
Wash every 7-10 days:
Prepoo and pre-detangle: Luv Naturals "Don't be so clingy" detangler
Shampoo: Luv Naturals "Wash Me Gently"
Conditioner: Shea Moisture Honey & Manuka
Leave in: Luv Naturals "Love Me & Leave In" conditioner and "aloe citrus kisses" hair acidifier
Oil: Argan oil

Style: Flat twists to dry then either ninja buns or one large bun
Night routine: Wrap up in a silk scarf
Mid-week: Spritz with hair acidifier and apply more leave-in, retwist at night and put up hair
Quarterly: Rollerset and trim my ends
*Exact goal length:*

Tailbone length
*Plans to help you achieve your goal:*

Cutting my ends on a more consistent basis
Working out 3 days a week (minimum), daily multivitamins, meal planning for proper nutrition
*List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:*

Nature's Bounty Women's Multivitamins
*Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:*
To start with, on wash day . . .

Apply castor oil to ends after styling
Keep hair stretched
*Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:*

Trims every 3-4 months
*Top 10 products:*

Luv Naturals Shampoo
Luv Naturals conditioner
Luv Naturals detangler
Pure Castor oil
Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil conditioner
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey masque
Luv Naturals Hair Acidifier
Luv Naturals leave in
Argan Oil
Jamaican Black Castor Oil

**Edited to add; going to get my first trim of the year in 2 weeks when I get a rollerset for my birthday, I'll add my pics from that


----------



## Daina (Jan 7, 2018)

AgeinATL said:


> I’ve been steadily trimming my heat damage and hope to be rid of it (and reach full hip length) sometime this year. Here is my starting picture for the year. Hair is stretched with lots of texture at the roots:
> View attachment 421035
> 
> Bringing JBCO back into my regimen for my edges, nape, and ends. Other than that, I’m continuing my same routine.
> ...



@AgeinATL, beautiful hair sis! Seems like we're on the same mission this year trimming some heat damage and trying to get to full HL. Do you mind sharing your regimen? Are you still principally rollersetting to stretch? How do you typically wear your hair? TIA!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 7, 2018)

@JosieLynn thanks. Have you thought about using a butter or heavy sealer to seal your ends versus just argan oil?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 7, 2018)

JosieLynn said:


> Per @Saludable84 I coulda sworn I posted a regimen awhile back but here's a revamp.
> 
> *Regimen*:
> 
> ...



I love your product lineup. I never tried the Luv Naturals products.  I'm jealous that you use only a few brands.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 7, 2018)

@Daina 

Thank you sis! I follow a simple regimen because I have a lot going on during the week. I wash and DC every single week and I usually put my hair in twists on wash day and use spoolies on the ends. Once airdried, I put the twists in a bun. I infused enough moisture on wash day that I do not have to remoisturize or touch my hair again until my next wash day. I mainly finger detangle but I do use my wide tooth comb to get any remaining tangles. I use a heavy duty protein once a month and clarify once a month.

I would absolutely love to be able to set weekly but it is just too time consuming and it takes a lot of manipulation to get my hair smoothly on the roller. If I do figure out a way, I’d have to wash/rollerset twice a month instead of weekly and I’m not sure if my scalp would make it that long (I have a very oily scalp). 

Do you have any tips because I’d love to hear yours!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 7, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> @JosieLynn thanks. Have you thought about using a *butter or heavy sealer* in tuyoye ends versus just argan oil?



@Saludable84 suggested this to me and I’ve never looked back. My ends tangle less and it has really helped reduce the SSKs on my ends.


----------



## beauti (Jan 7, 2018)

*So wash day didnt happen yesterday and the plan is to get it done today. Really dont feel like it honestly *


----------



## Daina (Jan 7, 2018)

AgeinATL said:


> @Daina
> 
> Thank you sis! I follow a simple regimen because I have a lot going on during the week. I wash and DC every single week and I usually put my hair in twists on wash day and use spoolies on the ends. Once airdried, I put the twists in a bun. I infused enough moisture on wash day that I do not have to remoisturize or touch my hair again until my next wash day. I mainly finger detangle but I do use my wide tooth comb to get any remaining tangles. I use a heavy duty protein once a month and clarify once a month.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing! Our regi's are very similar. The only change I've recently made for the winter is cleansing every other week instead of weekly. My hair and scalp get extremely dry in the winter so I try to stretch my wash days. I've also added more aryuvedic components as well including: CP oil, cassia glosses, and try to use amla, brahmi and shikaki in my pre-poo and deep conditioner. One week a month I clarify with Redken Cleansing Cream, one week a month I co-wash, one week I gloss and the other week I protein treat. I normally put 2 weeks between glosses and protein. I deep condition every wash day for normally no less than 2 hours.

To style I am normally in a bun, like you on wash day I M&S (doing the shea butter slide!) and then put my hair in twists. Once dry I smooth into a bun and set with a scarf. I typically do 1 mid-week M&S and will change the position of my bun. One week of the month I will do a braid or twist out and then back to a bun. I would love to set once per month but my setting skills still need work. It takes too long because of the length of my hair and my arms get tired. By the time I'm done, my angles are wrong, the hair ain't smooth and I'm frustrated. Then the thought of sitting under the dryer 2+ hours sends me over the edge. I will keep trying though, I also want to get some of the hour glass rollers to see if they help with smoothness.

I trimmed off some more of my ends today while my hair was in twists taking off anywhere from 1/2 inch to an inch. Next trim will be March and I need to get back on my vitamin and supplement hustle because for me they make a difference in my growth rate.


----------



## Colocha (Jan 7, 2018)

@AgeinATL do you have issues with the Spoolies falling off? I used to use them like you do but I got so frustrated by that. Maybe my twists are too fat?


----------



## JosieLynn (Jan 7, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> @JosieLynn thanks. Have you thought about using a butter or heavy sealer to seal your ends versus just argan oil?



Oh yea I use regular Shea butter...forgot to mention smh. I usually only put it on after wash day though when I twist my hair for the week and I put the castor oil on my ends as well. My hair is kinda fine and thin so I don't like using a ton for fear of weighing it down too much


----------



## JosieLynn (Jan 7, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I love your product lineup. I never tried the Luv Naturals products.  I'm jealous that you use only a few brands.


I really like them, I've been trying to manage my hair in this harsh winter and for the most part my hair's moisture levels have stayed pretty good. I'm also super cramped for space so using one product line is for both simplicity and so I won't go product junkie crazy


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 8, 2018)

Colocha said:


> @AgeinATL do you have issues with the Spoolies falling off? I used to use them like you do but I got so frustrated by that. Maybe my twists are too fat?



I know exactly what you mean. Yes, if your twists are too fat, they will unravel. Also, I roll them a little past my ends, almost 2 inches up to make sure they are secure. So try making your twists a bit thinner and rolling further up. Hope that helps!


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 8, 2018)

Daina said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! Our regi's are very similar. The only change I've recently made for the winter is cleansing every other week instead of weekly. My hair and scalp get extremely dry in the winter so I try to stretch my wash days. I've also added more aryuvedic components as well including: CP oil, cassia glosses, and try to use amla, brahmi and shikaki in my pre-poo and deep conditioner. One week a month I clarify with Redken Cleansing Cream, one week a month I co-wash, one week I gloss and the other week I protein treat. I normally put 2 weeks between glosses and protein. I deep condition every wash day for normally no less than 2 hours.
> 
> To style I am normally in a bun, like you on wash day I M&S (doing the shea butter slide!) and then put my hair in twists. Once dry I smooth into a bun and set with a scarf. I typically do 1 mid-week M&S and will change the position of my bun. One week of the month I will do a braid or twist out and then back to a bun. I would love to set once per month but my setting skills still need work. It takes too long because of the length of my hair and my arms get tired. By the time I'm done, my angles are wrong, the hair ain't smooth and I'm frustrated. Then the thought of sitting under the dryer 2+ hours sends me over the edge. I will keep trying though, I also want to get some of the hour glass rollers to see if they help with smoothness.
> 
> I trimmed off some more of my ends today while my hair was in twists taking off anywhere from 1/2 inch to an inch. Next trim will be March and I need to get back on my vitamin and supplement hustle because for me they make a difference in my growth rate.



You're so welcome!

I have been slowly introducing Ayurveda into my regimen. VERY slowly because I don't really want any of the strengthening that some powders offer, just the added moisture. @Saludable84 has really been helping me understand the whole concept so seeing that you use some of their techniques is awesome. Looking to try cassia. How much do you add to your DC? Would you mind sharing your gloss recipe? Is cassia moisturizing for your hair?

I understand the setting issues with longer hair. I have to strategically make my sections and using hourglass rollers really helps make it a bit easier because they grip well and I can get the right amount of tension. Definitely invest in some, they do help.


----------



## Colocha (Jan 8, 2018)

AgeinATL said:


> I know exactly what you mean. Yes, if your twists are too fat, they will unravel. Also, I roll them a little past my ends, almost 2 inches up to make sure they are secure. So try making your twists a bit thinner and rolling further up. Hope that helps!


Thank you! 

I also saw your response about rollers. Would you say hourglass are the easiest to install?

I've used perm rods and Curlformers and I have some French rollers that I need to revisit. Perm rods are getting annoying to use. My thickness means I need like 40 of the black ones and the thought of that alone...

I'm always looking for added ease.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jan 8, 2018)

Colocha said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I also saw your response about rollers. Would you say hourglass are the easiest to install?
> 
> ...



I have the French rollers as well but I hands down prefer the hourglass rollers. They grip natural hair so much better, IMO. They get my hair very smooth, from root to tip. I was never able to get that level of smoothness from magnetic rollers. The little 'teeth' on the rollers help to maintain the tension and tautness. The teeth don't cause breakage, just gently keep the hair in place. I have been rollersetting for a long time so I have an idea of how to part my hair in order to get the right tension and get all the hair on the roller. It takes some trial and error, but it is worth it!

I think that curlformers are probably the easiest and most fool-proof to install but I prefer the overall results of a rollerset.


----------



## Colocha (Jan 8, 2018)

AgeinATL said:


> I have the French rollers as well but I hands down prefer the hourglass rollers. They grip natural hair so much better, IMO. They get my hair very smooth, from root to tip. I was never able to get that level of smoothness from magnetic rollers. The little 'teeth' on the rollers help to maintain the tension and tautness. The teeth don't cause breakage, just gently keep the hair in place. I have been rollersetting for a long time so I have an idea of how to part my hair in order to get the right tension and get all the hair on the roller. It takes some trial and error, but it is worth it!
> 
> I think that curlformers are probably the easiest and most fool-proof to install but I prefer the overall results of a rollerset.


Thank you again!!


----------



## morgandenae (Jan 9, 2018)

Sunday I put my hair in about 50 medium twists I was just bored. My hair's moisture is holding up much better this way and wash day will be easier. I've never liked mini twists on me and the medium twist are even worse but sacrifices. I just know I wont have time to keep re-doing mini twists and my hair tangles extremely after a wash or two so this will do.

My hair started unraveling like immediately after install so yesterday I redid them with deeply braided roots. I figured I would LCB while I was at it and it took over an hour so I wont be doing that again  I will redo once a week on wash day and LCB midweek on twisted hair. 

Since my scalp is exposed and hair is contained I figured I'd reintroduce baggying and Xcel into by routine. Will baggy 2 nights a week and spray Xcel on the nights I don't bag. I really want 3 inches by April so I can cut 1 and still reach my goal of MBL. I want my hair to be the same thickness from root to tip.


----------



## Colocha (Jan 9, 2018)

Trimmed a lil bit of my twists today. Went in to do a search and destroy of the ends and cleaned up places that didn't feel great. Maybe an inch? Half an inch? I dunno. I never measure.

My hair felt strong and soft. I can tell the difference that the ayurvedic oil is making.


----------



## beauti (Jan 9, 2018)

*I'm also in twists. I broke my 8 twists from wash day into 16 twists. Moisturized and then sealed with my shea butter mix. Keeping these in for 2 weeks.*


----------



## morgandenae (Jan 15, 2018)

Did my whole wash day in my medium twists only undoing them to moisturize and seal each twist at the end. It was a breeze and I lost about half as much hair as I usually do. I don't know why I ever stopped I mean I do but note to self. 

I didn't like that it took over an hour and a half to redo my twists. I don't think I can do anything about that though.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 16, 2018)

My nape seems to be doing 100% better since I've been keeping it twisted up and separated from the rest of my hair. Now I know that I was being really rough with it when doing my hair. I now treat it with care!


----------



## beauti (Jan 23, 2018)

*I'm in twists again for the next couple weeks. I decided I'm gonna start washing in twists instead of taking them down first. I just have too much hair and breaking them down in more loose sections takes me longer in the shower.

*


----------



## snoop (Jan 23, 2018)

beauti said:


> *I'm in twists again for the next couple weeks. I decided I'm gonna start washing in twists instead of taking them down first. I just have too much hair and breaking them down in more loose sections takes me longer in the shower.
> *



Washing in twists THEN styling madness things so much easier!


----------



## beauti (Jan 23, 2018)

*@snoop I don't know why I'm just figuring this out  shoot once I start I wont see my hair unraveled for the rest of the year!  

you know what, I'm gonna start small. I will keep my hair twisted from now until end of March. I will redo each twist as needed. If all goes well I will keep it going until the summer. Here's a pic of my freshly twisted hair.

 

*


----------



## snoop (Jan 23, 2018)

beauti said:


> *@snoop I don't know why I'm just figuring this out  shoot once I start I wont see my hair unraveled for the rest of the year!
> 
> you know what, I'm gonna start small. I will keep my hair twisted from now until end of March. I will redo each twist as needed. If all goes well I will keep it going until the summer. Here's a pic of my freshly twisted hair.
> 
> ...



I like your twists!  Do you use a comb to detangle?  Your twists are so shiny!  

I've been wearing my mini twists since NYE.  I only washed them for the first time since last week.  That sounds so long, but that was only three weeks, which is unusual for me since I'm normally a weekly washer.  This weekend will make it 4 weeks.  I could go another week or two, but I'm getting tired of the mini twist style.  When I do the take down, I'll see what my hair feels like.   Hopefully, it's not dry.  This weather has been brutal.  I might switch to refreshing my mini twist style after four weeks instead of two weeks if it seems like my hair hasn't suffered.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 23, 2018)

beauti said:


> *@snoop I don't know why I'm just figuring this out  shoot once I start I wont see my hair unraveled for the rest of the year!
> 
> you know what, I'm gonna start small. I will keep my hair twisted from now until end of March. I will redo each twist as needed. If all goes well I will keep it going until the summer. Here's a pic of my freshly twisted hair.
> 
> ...



Your twists look so shiny and lush!


----------



## beauti (Jan 24, 2018)

*@snoop thank you sis 
I use a denman after I apply my products and also to smooth the twists. I only finger detangle in the shower so I make sure to brush out all the shed hair prior to twisting.
I have about 14 twists. 4 weeks in mini twists is not bad at all! 

*


----------



## beauti (Jan 24, 2018)

*@Nightingale thank you! It's that shea butta *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 27, 2018)

Did a light dusting about a week ago so my ends feel lovely. Hair is almost always in one big braid....still. LOL


----------



## beauti (Feb 2, 2018)

*Where y'all at? I had to dig several pages to find this thread.   What's going on with your luscious manes?   Mine is still twisted up, waiting on wash day (tomorrow). Little does she know she might have to wait until after the weekend  But she's well moisturized and shea buttered so she'll be alright *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 2, 2018)

Still around! Here are a few winter pics I've shared around the forum. First 2 rollersets, last two airdried with flexi rods on the ends.


----------



## snoop (Feb 2, 2018)

I twisted my hair NYE weekend.  I think this is the longest that I've kept them in in a long time, if ever.  I think I'm going to try to take them out this weekend.  I'm getting sick of the mini twists now.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 3, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Still around! Here are a few winter pics I've shared around the forum. First 2 rollersets, last two airdried with flexi rods on the ends.
> 
> View attachment 423419
> 
> ...



Oh dear Gawd!!! **drool worthy** You make me miss taking care of my hair.  I have not washed or Moisturized my hair in almost 7 months. Gross. It's breakage city around the edges and nape because it's sooooo dry! It's so hard to find the time with these darn toddlers always in my face!!! 

I was just telling my mother I was thinking about getting a pixie cut and I'll grow it out again when the kids are a little more self-sufficient. Sigh...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 3, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> A year has passed since I submitted my initial answers. Because things have changed, I will therefore resubmit my answers.
> 
> *Current length:*
> A little past armpit length at its longest.
> ...



Wow the thickness and those ends are so delicious!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 3, 2018)

keranikki said:


> Current length:
> View attachment 418311
> 
> Regimen: I'm currently tweaking it. My current plan is to pre-poo, cowash, DC, LCO weekly. I will do a clarifying wash and hard protein once a month. I will do a henna gloss every two weeks. I have HiPo, colored hair so protein is my best friend.
> ...



Dang girl look at the shine in your color!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 3, 2018)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Wow the thickness and those ends are so delicious!!!!



Aw, thanks so much.

I can totally relate to your post: Our 4-year old is the best person. I adore how in love with life he is. That said, wash day often takes me days. I may prepoo on one day, detangle halfway the next day, detangle the rest of the way the next day . . .


----------



## keranikki (Feb 3, 2018)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Dang girl look at the shine in your color!!!



Thank you ma'am!  How have you been?  Are you really going to cut your hair all the way down to a pixie?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 3, 2018)

keranikki said:


> Thank you ma'am!  How have you been?  Are you really going to cut your hair all the way down to a pixie?



I've been great! Thanks for asking.

Augh!! I hate that it may come to it but as soon as someone say my head is too big for a pixie I will think twice! Ha ha!


----------



## beauti (Feb 3, 2018)

*@ElevatedEnergy 





*


----------



## beauti (Feb 3, 2018)

*@pre_medicalrulz  please dont cut that glorious mane can you put it in a long term ps like boxbraids?*


----------



## snoop (Feb 4, 2018)

beauti said:


> *@pre_medicalrulz  please dont cut that glorious mane can you put it in a long term ps like boxbraids?*



Exactly!  Or two strand twists!  

I've got little ones, too.  Twists make things so easy.  I even wash my hair with them in.  Can't get any easier than that!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 4, 2018)

beauti said:


> *@pre_medicalrulz  please dont cut that glorious mane can you put it in a long term ps like boxbraids?*





snoop said:


> Exactly!  Or two strand twists!
> 
> I've got little ones, too.  Twists make things so easy.  I even wash my hair with them in.  Can't get any easier than that!



I feel silly now because I didn't even think about braids and twists! These will def be first options now. Thanks girlies!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 4, 2018)

Look what I ran across. She makes me miss my healthy tresses! If that is a weave then it's of really good quality.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2018)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I feel silly now because I didn't even think about braids and twists! These will def be first options now. Thanks girlies!


I'm glad they talked you off the ledge.

I will watch your kids while you wash your hair.


----------



## beauti (Feb 4, 2018)

*Yes! I'm glad you've decided to look into other options. With all the hard work you put into growing that gorgeous hair, cutting it should be your last resort.*


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 4, 2018)

faithVA said:


> I'm glad they talked you off the ledge.
> 
> I will watch your kids while you wash your hair.


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 5, 2018)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I was just telling my mother* I was thinking about getting a pixie cut and I'll grow it out again when the kids are a little more self-sufficient. Sigh...*




Sis. THIS!! It’s taking everything in me not to shave my head! My baby turns one in a few weeks. I can have hair back down my back by the time he’s 3 or 4 if I shave now.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 5, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> Sis. THIS!! It’s taking everything in me not to shave my head! My baby turns one in a few weeks. I can have hair back down my back by the time he’s 3 or 4 if I shave now.



For real!!!!!!! I knew I couldn't have been alone on this pain!! Lmbo!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 5, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> Sis. THIS!! It’s taking everything in me not to shave my head! My baby turns one in a few weeks. I can have hair back down my back by the time he’s 3 or 4 if I shave now.



@MzSwift What's making you want to cut? Just needing a change?


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 5, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @MzSwift What's making you want to cut? Just needing a change?



My baby needs so much from me right now that I’m having trouble keeping up even a very simple regi. When he’s napping, I’m so pooped that I don’t want want to do anything! My hair thrives on being watered daily and DC weekly. But the only way I can do that is to either rock mini braids or cornrows since neither requires frequent detangling. My mini braids take a day or two to put in with no baby. And I keep thinking what’s the point of having all of this hair just to keep it cornrowed. Rocking it short and curly is just so much simpler. That’s how I did with my last baby.

I know it’s a cop out but it’s so tempting!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 5, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> My baby needs so much from me right now that I’m having trouble keeping up even a very simple regi. When he’s napping, I’m so pooped that I don’t want want to do anything! My hair thrives on being watered daily and DC weekly. But the only way I can do that is to either rock mini braids or cornrows since neither requires frequent detangling. My mini braids take a day or two to put in with no baby. And I keep thinking what’s the point of having all of this hair just to keep it cornrowed. Rocking it short and curly is just so much simpler. That’s how I did with my last baby.
> 
> I know it’s a cop out but it’s so tempting!!


Just get the braids/twists for this period in your life and by the time you get a break you still have have hair. 

When you can't get a break get braids. It's in the hand book.


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 5, 2018)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Just get the braids/twists for this period in your life and by the time you get a break you still have have hair.
> 
> When you can't get a break get braids. It's in the hand book.



Thanks, sis. Lol, yeah. I PS’d 99% of the time to get to WL. 

It’s just that between exhaustion and little man’s tendency to pull my hair, the writing seems to be on the wall for me. Even in bunned mini braids and cornrows, he finds a way to pull. Right now, I keep it under scarves so that he can’t get to it. And crochets worked too but I couldn’t tend to my hair properly.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 5, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> My baby needs so much from me right now that I’m having trouble keeping up even a very simple regi. When he’s napping, I’m so pooped that I don’t want want to do anything! My hair thrives on being watered daily and DC weekly. But the only way I can do that is to either rock mini braids or cornrows since neither requires frequent detangling. My mini braids take a day or two to put in with no baby. And I keep thinking what’s the point of having all of this hair just to keep it cornrowed. Rocking it short and curly is just so much simpler. That’s how I did with my last baby.
> 
> I know it’s a cop out but it’s so tempting!!



Do what you feel is best to support your lifestyle. I'll be cheering for you with whatever you decide, Sis! 
Will you continue to relax?


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 6, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Do what you feel is best to support your lifestyle. I'll be cheering for you with whatever you decide, Sis!
> Will you continue to relax?



Thanks for the encouragement, sis. If I shave, I’m not going to relax. I might play with some colors though.

But I’ve gotten a little sleep and I’m going to try to keep growing. I think what it is is that there is very few long haired texlaxed hair inspiration around anymore. I found an old member whose hair I admire and her simple regi appeals to me. I’m gonna give my variation of that a shot.

Let me see if I can post some of her pix. Her name was Isis. I love her texture!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 6, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, sis. If I shave, I’m not going to relax. I might play with some colors though.
> 
> But I’ve gotten a little sleep and I’m going to try to keep growing. I think what it is is that there is very few long haired texlaxed hair inspiration around anymore. I found an old member whose hair I admire and her simple regi appeals to me. I’m gonna give my variation of that a shot.
> 
> Let me see if I can post some of her pix. Her name was Isis. I love her texture!



I'm happy you came to a decision you are comfortable with! Isis has beautiful hair. Just keep in mind that you inspire people too. Don't forget that!


----------



## Colocha (Feb 6, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, sis. If I shave, I’m not going to relax. I might play with some colors though.
> 
> But I’ve gotten a little sleep and I’m going to try to keep growing. I think what it is is that there is very few long haired texlaxed hair inspiration around anymore. I found an old member whose hair I admire and her simple regi appeals to me. I’m gonna give my variation of that a shot.
> 
> Let me see if I can post some of her pix. Her name was Isis. I love her texture!


This is so gorgeous! Can you link to her regi?


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 7, 2018)

Colocha said:


> This is so gorgeous! Can you link to her regi?



Sure thing!

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/paging-isis.24431/

*HER QUOTE FROM ^^^THAT THREAD:*

I wish I had a “before" picture because my hair was dried and fried and breaking from the constant blowdrying and use of hot combs on my damaged, relaxed hair. It was getting shorter as time went by, instead of longer. I'm so glad I found the hair boards last summer!

The keys I learned from LHCF was the importance of moisture, especially for the ends, and for me - no heat. I threw my blowdryer and hot comb away (they were old anyway). I got on the bun challenge and wore my hair in a bun (or French Twist) from July, 2003 until about January, 2004. During those months, I noticed my hair regaining its natural thickness and it was full of body and always had softness and moisture. I was always touching my hair, which I never did before. I started loving and appreciating my hair for the first time.

My Diet and Vitamins:

I eat a vegetarian diet, lots of veggies (raw &amp; steamed), eggs, soy products like tofu, Texturized Vegetable Protein (TVP), soy cheeses, tamari, lots of raw almonds, peanuts and sunflower seeds. I drink lots of water every day – about 10 eight ounce glasses or more.

I take a tablespoon of flaxseed oil daily, usually in my salads. My daily vitamins include: one tablespoon of brewer’s yeast, 1000 mg of vitamin C, zinc lozenges, iron, grapeseed extract, spirulina, 1000 mcg of B-12 and calcium/magnesium. I have MSM and biotin but I haven’t taken them in about 5 months or so. When I did take them it was once in a while - I kept forgetting about them for some reason. I may start that back up soon. As of March 22, 2004 I added drinking carrot juice to my regimen each day.

My Hair Regime:

My regimen is very simple, but a little time consuming in my opinion. I’m always looking for ways to cut the time down.  

• I wash and deep condition every 3 days. Washing more often than every 7 days has made a remarkable difference in my hair. I prefer washing my hair before going to bed so it can airdry during the night.

• After washing (I use Mexxus Botanoil), I generously apply Humectress on my hair and comb through with a wide tooth comb. Then I put on a plastic cap and my heat cap to deep condition for 30 minutes.
• I rinse out my conditioner under the shower and detangle my hair at the same time using a wide tooth comb along with the force of the water.

• Next I apply Nexxus Headress leave-in (or Biolage)and comb through. It really detangles well but by that time, my hair is already detangled from the Humectress.


• I apply Constant Care for Ends on my hair ends to seal in the moisture when wearing my hair down in a braid out. If wearing buns or a French Twist, I use Vaseline.

• Then I apply Aveda Anti-Humectant Pomade to all of my hair to seal in the moisture and keep my hair from reverting in the humidity. It also adds some shine to my hair (which Headress does not do).

• I section my hair into 4 ponytails with Ouchless bands (pre-soaked in olive oil to prevent any breakage).

• I roll each ponytail up on large and extra large magnetic rollers.

• Then I tie up my rolled up hair in a satin scarf and let it airdry overnight.

• The next day my hair is a little bit damp and if I want to wear it in a bun, I’ll put it in a bun with a silk scrunchie and let it finish drying that way. Or I’ll smooth it up into a French Twist. If I want to wear it down in a braid out, I’ll braid it in 4 braids for about 1 to 1 ½ hours. After that time, my hair is usually dry. I just unravel the braids, moisturize my ends and I’m ready to go. If I have a lot of new growth, I’ll tie my loose hair down for about 20 minutes in a silk or satin scarf. It really reduces the poufiness so my hair lies flatter against my head. I’m still experimenting with my braid outs so it looks good consistently.
I've received a lot of great braid out tips from you ladies and I saved all of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




• One thing I don’t do is comb my airdried hair until my next wash. I’ve learned that’s one way to lose a lot of hair through breakage. I use my fingers to comb and my hands to smooth.

Because of all the great reviews I’ve heard from LHCF, I just bought some Protectiv Break-Free and I’m using it on my hair daily for extra moisture and strength – before unbraiding my hair and after braiding before going to bed. If I put it on my braid out while my hair is loose, I seem to lose my waves. I’m still experimenting with this product.  

This regimen so far has allowed my hair to retain length as it grows and to recover my natural thickness. My hair always has lots of swing and body and shine. And I’m always learning about new techniques and products from all of you.


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 7, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I'm happy you came to a decision you are comfortable with! Isis has beautiful hair. Just keep in mind that you inspire people too. Don't forget that!



Thank you so much, sis.


----------



## Sosoothing (Feb 7, 2018)

@MzSwift 

Whatever you decide will be the best decision for you obviously.

But if you choose to keep relaxing, we can encourage each other. I'm texlaxed and MBL. I agree there aren't many texlaxed heads for inspiration but so far, I just inspire myself .
Plus I have a toddler and another on the way. We can do it!


----------



## Colocha (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you so much @MzSwift!

ETA: I just reread her regimen and it looks so manageable. I'm itching to texlax. Humidity doesn't let me show off my hair at all and I'm thinking "What's the point of having it long if I can't even enjoy it"

The only thing keeping me back is my complete absence of knowledge on relaxed hair.


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 7, 2018)

Sosoothing said:


> @MzSwift
> 
> Whatever you decide will be the best decision for you obviously.
> 
> ...



Yay, a hairbuddy! Definitely. Let’s do it, sis! 

ETA: CONGRATULATIONS on the baby! So exciting!


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 7, 2018)

Colocha said:


> Thank you so much @MzSwift!
> 
> ETA: I just reread her regimen and it looks so manageable. I'm itching to texlax. *Humidity doesn't let me show off my hair* at all and I'm thinking "What's the point of having it long if I can't even enjoy it"
> 
> The only thing keeping me back is my complete absence of knowledge on relaxed hair.



Yes, this right here is why I texlaxed after reaching WL natural. I put in too much work to reach lengths I never had before and shrinkage (and SSKs) would not let me be great! Lol

The same regular cleansing, DCing, low manipulation, moisture-protein balance and protecting the ends techniques apply to relaxed hair. The hardest part about being relaxed is finding the right amount of time to stretch the relaxer. But I prefer a lot of texture so twice a year works for me. After being natural it’s easy to stretch that long. Isis actually texlaxed every 12-13 weeks. She said she would only leave the relaxer on for 10 minutes. That makes a lot of sense to me too.

I lost a lot of length when I texlaxed because I totally neglected to stick to a regi. But my hair would’ve seen the same damage if it were natural as much as I was wearing it out and about.


----------



## Sosoothing (Feb 7, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> Yay, a hairbuddy! Definitely. Let’s do it, sis!
> 
> ETA: CONGRATULATIONS on the baby! So exciting!



Thank you!

We got this hair buddy!


----------



## Colocha (Feb 7, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> Yes, this right here is why I texlaxed after reaching WL natural. I put in too much work to reach lengths I never had before and shrinkage (and SSKs) would not let me be great! Lol
> 
> The same regular cleansing, DCing, low manipulation, moisture-protein balance and protecting the ends techniques apply to relaxed hair. The hardest part about being relaxed is finding the right amount of time to stretch the relaxer. But I prefer a lot of texture so twice a year works for me. After being natural it’s easy to stretch that long. Isis actually texlaxed every 12-13 weeks. She said she would only leave the relaxer on for 10 minutes. That makes a lot of sense to me too.
> 
> I lost a lot of length when I texlaxed because I totally neglected to stick to a regi. But my hair would’ve seen the same damage if it were natural as much as I was wearing it out and about.


I am honestly probably gonna do it when I hit my length goal. I only ever wear my hair completely stretched  out anyway. I would just be concerned about the demarcation line, and lye vs no lye and chemical damage and blah blah blah. 

But I think overall it would decrease the time I spend on my hair and increase satisfaction.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 8, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> Yes, this right here is why I texlaxed after reaching WL natural. I put in too much work to reach lengths I never had before and shrinkage (and SSKs) would not let me be great! Lol
> 
> The same regular cleansing, DCing, low manipulation, moisture-protein balance and protecting the ends techniques apply to relaxed hair. The hardest part about being relaxed is finding the right amount of time to stretch the relaxer. But I prefer a lot of texture so twice a year works for me. After being natural it’s easy to stretch that long. Isis actually texlaxed every 12-13 weeks. She said she would only leave the relaxer on for 10 minutes. That makes a lot of sense to me too.
> 
> I lost a lot of length when I texlaxed because I totally neglected to stick to a regi. But my hair would’ve seen the same damage if it were natural as much as I was wearing it out and about.





Sosoothing said:


> Thank you!
> 
> We got this hair buddy!





Colocha said:


> I am honestly probably gonna do it when I hit my length goal. I only ever wear my hair completely stretched  out anyway. I would just be concerned about the demarcation line, and lye vs no lye and chemical damage and blah blah blah.
> 
> But I think overall it would decrease the time I spend on my hair and increase satisfaction.



I thought texlaxing or relaxing once I reached my goal length was going to be my plan -- and I still mull it over from time to time -- but I'm scared of having a setback because of it. Specifically, breakage at the line of demarcation from not relaxing in time, or for some reason.

Do you have any advice?

TIA!


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 8, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I thought texlaxing or relaxing once I reached my goal length was going to be my plan -- and I still mull it over from time to time -- but I'm scared of having a setback because of it. Specifically, breakage at the line of demarcation from not relaxing in time, or for some reason.
> 
> Do you have any advice?
> 
> TIA!



My goal length was APL, so making it to WL really made me want to enjoy the fruits of my labor. The first thing I noticed when I texlaxed was that I could feel the air on my scalp again!  And it felt amazing! 

I was also able to detangle my hair in the shower under running water. And it only took minutes! As opposed to the hours it took while I was natural. My natural texture didn’t allow for shower detangling. My texlaxed hair is less picky and I can use more cones. Styling also became easier and more varied. 

I said all of that to say, with these improvements, I got LAZY. No weekly DCing, no M&Sing daily and even not regularly tying up my hair. I also used heat more often, like once every 1-2 months. I think those things contributed to me having to chop my length.

The ladies on here who had long, healthy relaxed hair, adhered to a regimen. I think as long as you do that, you won’t have the setbacks. I can tell by your beautiful hair that you already have the that down. 

Also, @Colocha , the rule is: lye is easier on the hair but harder on the scalp. Whereas, no-lye is easier on the scalp but harder on the hair. Lye will require better scalp basing and no-lye will require chelating to remove the deposits from the relaxer. 

How long you stretch will take some trial and error.  Isis only stretched 12-13 weeks and she only left the undiluted relaxer on for 10 minutes and that’s how she got more consistent results. But there was another member, I think her name was Sylver, who only relaxed once per year. Prettywhitty77 on YT texlaxes every 6-7 months and she dilutes her relaxer. All have beautiful hair!


----------



## Colocha (Feb 8, 2018)

Thank you so much @MzSwift. 

I'll keep everything in mind.


----------



## Sosoothing (Feb 8, 2018)

@YvetteWithJoy 

I have been texlaxed for years. Even before I knew what it was. I would say I started texlaxing when I was 18. I was natural prior to that and then in my 20s tried being natural again for about 2 years. Texlaxing is a happy medium for me. I get to enjoy my thickness and length without much effort to stretch my hair due to shrinkage.
If I'm not wearing braids, I can't stretch past 12 weeks no matter what I do. My hair lets me know very quickly I need to relax because it breaks at the demarcation line. But it doesn't all break off at once leaving me bald (which seems to be one of your fears). During washing and detangling I can tell by the hairs I lose.

I know texlaxing is for me because I have had my hair in both states and was able to experience both. Have you ever been texlaxed?
Also texlaxing the right way followed by proper care should not lead to a set back.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 8, 2018)

Sosoothing said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> I have been texlaxed for years. Even before I knew what it was. I would say I started texlaxing when I was 18. I was natural prior to that and then in my 20s tried being natural again for about 2 years. Texlaxing is a happy medium for me. I get to enjoy my thickness and length without much effort to stretch my hair due to shrinkage.
> If I'm not wearing braids, I can't stretch past 12 weeks no matter what I do. My hair lets me know very quickly I need to relax because it breaks at the demarcation line. But it doesn't all break off at once leaving me bald (which seems to be one of your fears). During washing and detangling I can tell by the hairs I lose.
> ...



Thanks so much for this post.

Nope--I've never been texlaxed. I was relaxed for decades, but it destroyed my edges and my hair became see-through thin, so I went natural.

When texlaxing, how did people figure out how long to leave the relaxer in to get the amount of curliness they desire?

TIA!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 8, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> My goal length was APL, so making it to WL really made me want to enjoy the fruits of my labor. The first thing I noticed when I texlaxed was that I could feel the air on my scalp again!  And it felt amazing!
> 
> I was also able to detangle my hair in the shower under running water. And it only took minutes! As opposed to the hours it took while I was natural. My natural texture didn’t allow for shower detangling. My texlaxed hair is less picky and I can use more cones. Styling also became easier and more varied.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for this post. Super helpful.


----------



## Sosoothing (Feb 8, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks so much for this post.
> 
> Nope--I've never been texlaxed. I was relaxed for decades, but it destroyed my edges and my hair became see-through thin, so I went natural.
> 
> ...



I do stand tests and rarely switch relaxers. I also add the same amount of oil each time to help with uniformity.


----------



## Colocha (Feb 10, 2018)

In keeping with what we were discussing, this is how my hair looks when I take down a weekly bun. I redo it mid-week so it has been in on average 3 days when it comes out. I only comb once a week, so a good bit of length is shrunken up toward the roots. I would love for my hair to just stay this way all the time (with a little more stretch), but humidity and coils don't allow that.

I was hoping texlaxing could help me achieve it.


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 10, 2018)

@Colocha
Your hair is pretty! I see you have fine strands like me. I totally wish I lived somewhere warm and humid like you, my hair and skin love it! When I did my virgin texlax, I mixed conditioner and oil into my relaxer and it came out looking just like my natural hair except that I could actually rock WNGs and do my hair in the shower. With that texture, my hair would look like yours after I took down my bun, but my roots were stretched more.

Here’s my WNG texture after my virgin texlax:
View media item 126921
View media item 126919
I was scared and did a mixture that was more like conditoner and oil with a little relaxer mixed in. Lol.

Here’s my airdried texture now after finding the right proportions to achieve an blow out look (don’t mind the bone straight ends, it was a phase, they have since been chopped):

View media item 129291
I now have a 60/40, relaxer/condish and oil mix. I like the blow out look. Use less relaxer for more texture.

Even with more texture, it was easier to stretch my hair after being texlaxed. And because I’m a fine-haired with medium density natural, there wasn’t a huge difference in how my hair looked, but there was a positive difference in how it behaved. HTH!


----------



## Colocha (Feb 10, 2018)

Thank you @MzSwift! 

Your hair is gorgeous in all these pics. Thank you so much for the detailed instructions. Your post helped tremendously.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 11, 2018)

Glad I visited this thread the other day when I did because y'all pics gave me a much needed motivation to relax my hair. Now I'm deep conditioning. Can't wait to see the damage already done. Chop! Chop! Thankfully I'm not afraid of a little scissors. 

OAN Why aren't there any hair emoticons to use like scissors, etc? Just a bunch of silly ones, especially the cow chasing the emoji. Like wth is that even used for? lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 11, 2018)

I did not even need a trim oh shoot!!!! I gave myself one anyway but barely an inch. I prefer to leave nothing to chances. But wth I'm back at grazing my butt crack! Unbelievable after all my neglect I just knew I was screwed. Not as full but healthy and strong nonetheless. I miss my wigs already.


----------



## beauti (Feb 11, 2018)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I did not even need a trim oh shoot!!!! I gave myself one anyway but barely an inch. I prefer to leave nothing to chances. But wth I'm back at grazing my butt crack! Unbelievable after all my neglect I just knew I was screwed. Not as full but healthy and strong nonetheless. I miss my wigs already.


*Um madam, where are the BCL (butt crack length) pics??  @pre_medicalrulz *


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 11, 2018)

beauti said:


> *Um madam, where are the BCL (butt crack length) pics??  @pre_medicalrulz *



Yes!!!!! I'm going to do them as soon as I can. I'm in a bunch of Bantu knots right now to get a few waves for work tmr.


----------



## beauti (Feb 11, 2018)

*Yaayy! Can't wait! *


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 12, 2018)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Yes!!!!! I'm going to do them as soon as I can. I'm in a bunch of Bantu knots right now to get a few waves for work tmr.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi everyone !! Dropping in after a century lol . So many beautiful pics! 
I've been so busy with work and getting back in school and working on moving! I've been lurking here and there but not posting . 
Anywho, haven't stopped taking care of my strands though, always a bonnet at night, been busy so it's been in protective styles more than anything.  DC only once a month now . It has grown a lot,  I'll post a pic later when I leave work.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Feb 12, 2018)

My hair has never felt more healthy. It has gotten longer so my WnGs arent as voluminous as the hair gets heavier, until about day 3. This was taken 3 weeks ago.


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 13, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> My hair has never felt more healthy. It has gotten longer so my WnGs arent as voluminous as the hair gets heavier, until about day 3. This was taken 3 weeks ago.
> View attachment 424467



 You came back with the business!! Your hair is yummy!!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Feb 13, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> You came back with the business!! Your hair is yummy!!



Lol! Awe shucks, thanks.  I'm trying girl . Trying to keep this growing going.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 13, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Lol! Awe shucks, thanks.  I'm trying girl . Trying to keep this growing going.


WOW the THICKNESS! Nice ends too! Beautiful!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 13, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> My hair has never felt more healthy. It has gotten longer so my WnGs arent as voluminous as the hair gets heavier, until about day 3. This was taken 3 weeks ago.
> View attachment 424467


You see??!!!  

 .....I gotta get my waist back. I have so many sweaters like that, but cant fit them yet! I love that sweater.





.


KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 14, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> My hair has never felt more healthy. It has gotten longer so my WnGs arent as voluminous as the hair gets heavier, until about day 3. This was taken 3 weeks ago.
> View attachment 424467



Now those are some juicy curls there!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 14, 2018)

Gor


Saludable84 said:


> I posted my pictures earlier this month I believe,  but I wanted to post a picture of my crown
> View attachment 420465
> In late 2010 it began breaking and by early 2011, it was in shreads. This was from 2013:
> View attachment 420467
> ...


Gorgeous! Hair!

 What is it with crowns and relaxers? I had a broken off bald spot in crown when relaxed.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 14, 2018)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Gor
> 
> Gorgeous! What is it with crowns and relaxers? I had a broken off bald spot in crown when relaxed.



IKR. My crown is extremely dense and the strands there are the thickest. My guess is I put it through more manipulation and processing to get it straight, versus other sections. I know people that did the same thing.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Feb 14, 2018)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> You see??!!!
> 
> .....I gotta get my waist back. I have so many sweaters like that, but cant fit them yet! I love that sweater.
> 
> ...



Thanks ! One thing I love about those sweaters is its ability to stretch. I've actually gained quite some weight and that sweater still fits .


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Feb 14, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Now those are some juicy curls there!



Thank you. The TLC I've been treating it with is really paying off.  Took time and so much patience but it's definitely getting there !


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 15, 2018)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Yes!!!!! I'm going to do them as soon as I can. I'm in a bunch of Bantu knots right now to get a few waves for work tmr.



Came back to check for pix... there are none.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 15, 2018)

Lmbo! I still plan on taking pics. I always do. I'm just rocking my curly waves right now. When I flat iron again on wash day I will take them.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 15, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> My hair has never felt more healthy. It has gotten longer so my WnGs arent as voluminous as the hair gets heavier, until about day 3. This was taken 3 weeks ago.
> View attachment 424467



Oh dear gawd!!! I need a wig like this!!!! YAAASSSS!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 15, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> IKR. My crown is extremely dense and the strands there are the thickest. My guess is I put it through more manipulation and processing to get it straight, versus other sections. I know people that did the same thing.



Yea that is exactly what happens. Mine used to do that all the time. It was also my most sensitive area on the scalp. But now I purposely take my time and am extra gentle. If there's a tangle that I just cannot get out in that area without tugging I just ignore it until the next detangle session. I don't even bother.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Feb 17, 2018)

Its been a while since Ive done an actual length check pic. W or W’hip?


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Feb 17, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Its been a while since Ive done an actual length check pic. W or W’hip?
> 
> View attachment 424873


I don’t know if your W or W’hip, but I do know that your hair is goals!!

Congratulations on your retention. The care you put into your hair definitely shows. I can only hope to reach such a milestone in my hair journey.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Feb 17, 2018)

Soaring Eagle said:


> I don’t know if your W or W’hip, but I do know that your hair is goals!!
> 
> Congratulations on your retention. The care you put into your hair definitely shows. I can only hope to reach such a milestone in my hair journey.



Thank you  
Proper hair care and believing it and you def will.


----------



## lalla (Feb 20, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Its been a while since Ive done an actual length check pic. W or W’hip?
> 
> View attachment 424873


 W'hip! Congrats


----------



## beauti (Feb 20, 2018)

*Congrats! @NaturalShe94 I also think you're full WL aka whip length. Lovely hair *


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 20, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Its been a while since Ive done an actual length check pic. W or W’hip?
> 
> View attachment 424873


You are WL!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS,  

You are beyond WL actually.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 20, 2018)

@NaturalShe94   According to this lovely chart, you are HIP or at the very least an inch away.


 I would go ahead and claim it.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks ladies.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 23, 2018)

We had 3 good weather days this week, so I was able to take the kiddos walking to the lake and to the playground. It felt so good to get some fresh air and enjoy the sunshine. I'm looking forward to spring weather so we can do more walking.

My postpartum shedding has ran its course. Edges growing back in full force so my high buns are back. I missed them! I may wear buns the entire Spring.. then my 2 signature braids in the Summer. Baby boy is extremely fascinated with my hair. He loves to pull it and try to put it in his mouth. His lil butt is quick too...and forceful.  He can snatch like nobody's business. So at least buns and braids will keep my hair out of snatching territory.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 25, 2018)

I really feel like with my new regimen I will make BSL pretty fast (relatively speaking).  It used to feel far off but now it doesn't. I haven't done an official length check in a while but just pulling my hair for informal length checks I can tell the difference, plus how my braid outs hang etc.


----------



## beauti (Feb 25, 2018)

*The last part of wash day didnt turn out as expected  After an amazing dc session I just threw my hair in a bun for like 3 days. 

So I will cowash (haven't done this in a long time!) And follow through with moisturizing routine.*


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 27, 2018)

Straightened and trimmed over the weekend. Cut about 1-1.5 inches. Not sure if I'm grazing TBL now or full TBL. 

One thing that I love about my hair now is that you can see that it's past HL without me having to stretch it. When I hit other milestones, I would be "technically" WL, but if I wore my hair straight it didn't look WL. Now there's no question. I think I would be happy maintaining at this length.


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 28, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> One thing that I love about my hair now is that you can see that it's past HL without me having to stretch it. When I hit other milestones, I would be "technically" WL, but if I wore my hair straight it didn't look WL. Now there's no question. *I think I would be happy maintaining at this length.*



Blasphemy!!! Just kidding. Congrats on reaching this point.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Feb 28, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Straightened and trimmed over the weekend. Cut about 1-1.5 inches. Not sure if I'm grazing TBL now or full TBL.
> 
> One thing that I love about my hair now is that you can see that it's past HL without me having to stretch it. When I hit other milestones, I would be "technically" WL, but if I wore my hair straight it didn't look WL. Now there's no question. I think I would be happy maintaining at this length.



Oh niceee!!! Please post a pic ! ! I wanna drool lol


----------



## beauti (Mar 11, 2018)

*Bump....
How's it going, ladies? Any milestones reached? What y'all doing with your hair? I've been trying to straighten my hair for the past couple days, just haven't made it past the dc step  hopefully tomorrow. I really need to trim my ends.*


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 12, 2018)

beauti said:


> *Bump....
> How's it going, ladies? Any milestones reached? What y'all doing with your hair? I've been trying to straighten my hair for the past couple days, just haven't made it past the dc step  hopefully tomorrow. I really need to trim my ends.*


Same here - I keep saying I'm going to straighten but somehow end up in flat twists smh. 

When I'm in the shower and my hair is soaking wet, I can reach behind my back and touch my hair easily with my hand. Never had that happen before.


----------



## beauti (Mar 12, 2018)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Same here - I keep saying I'm going to straighten but somehow end up in flat twists smh.
> 
> When I'm in the shower and my hair is soaking wet, I can reach behind my back and touch my hair easily with my hand. Never had that happen before.


*Isn't that the best??  But I'm so greedy I'm waiting for the day when I dont have to pull and can clearly see hair on my hips. Sigh....one day *


----------



## Daina (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm here been in a very hair lazy phase. I'm cleansing every 2 weeks and either bun or twist. Shea butter makes it so easy to leave my hair alone and let it be. Stretching my hair with buns or twists for twist outs has been enough for me not to want to straighten. I probably won't flat iron for the first time this year until May or June. I'll also do a more robust trim, I dust every now and then when I am in twists.


----------



## beauti (Mar 13, 2018)

*Ok so I finally straightened my hair. Lemme tell ya I won't be doing this again until the end of the year. This was tew much work!  eta: I did trim all around.

 *


----------



## Daina (Mar 14, 2018)

beauti said:


> *Ok so I finally straightened my hair. Lemme tell ya I won't be doing this again until the end of the year. This was tew much work!  eta: I did trim all around.
> 
> View attachment 426477 *



@beauti, your hair looks great! I feel you on the work it takes. How long will you wear it straight? I actually get bored after the 3rd or 4th day and want to wash. Doing flexi-rods can normally get me to the 2 week mark and then I do buns. I can typically make it 3 weeks, I want to get a month out of it but my scalp starts to rebel after 3.


----------



## beauti (Mar 14, 2018)

*Thanks sis! @Daina I used to keep it straight a week but that's not happening anymore. This bad boy staying the rest of this month and into first week of April. 

I get bored with straight hair too but will just bun if I do. *


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 14, 2018)

Debating whether to wash out my press today or stretch it for 1 more week. It could use a wash but it's not in terrible shape. I really don't feel like dealing with it today, but I probably won't have time until after the weekend. Not sure if I want to wait that long.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey y'all, hey y'all!  I as gone for a while (subscription lapsed), but i's back! :-D

I am currently battling hair loss (yay lithium  ), I blew out my fro a few weeks back and that bad boy was see-thru.

So I bought myself the whole set of Crece Pelo, and a few bottles of JBCO. I am also following a Pesco-Vegan diet (for health reasons) and getting back into yoga. I am going to see what happens within the next 3-6 months (from February).


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 15, 2018)

beauti said:


> *Ok so I finally straightened my hair. Lemme tell ya I won't be doing this again until the end of the year. This was tew much work!  eta: I did trim all around.
> 
> View attachment 426477 *



Looking good Sis!!!! @beauti


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 15, 2018)

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey y'all, hey y'all!  I as gone for a while (subscription lapsed), but i's back! :-D
> 
> I am currently battling hair loss (yay lithium  ), I blew out my fro a few weeks back and that bad boy was see-thru.
> 
> So I bought myself the whole set of Crece Pelo, and a few bottles of JBCO. I am also following a Pesco-Vegan diet (for health reasons) and getting back into yoga. I am going to see what happens within the next 3-6 months (from February).



This sounds great. I like your plan. Take care of yourself! I look forward to your update in 3-6 months!


----------



## beauti (Mar 15, 2018)

Daina said:


> @beauti, your hair looks great! I feel you on the work it takes. How long will you wear it straight? I actually get bored after the 3rd or 4th day and want to wash. Doing flexi-rods can normally get me to the 2 week mark and then I do buns. I can typically make it 3 weeks, I want to get a month out of it but my scalp starts to rebel after 3.





ElevatedEnergy said:


> Looking good Sis!!!! @beauti


*Thanks hun! *


----------



## AgeinATL (Mar 16, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Looking good Sis!!!! @beauti



What she said!!


----------



## beauti (Mar 16, 2018)

*@AgeinATL thank you! I'm trying to get to the length in your avi by end of the year *


----------



## lalla (Mar 18, 2018)

My stylist cut off one inch yesterday. I am slightly below MBL right now. I'm sure I will make it to HL by the end of the year though. 9 months left!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Mar 18, 2018)

beauti said:


> *Ok so I finally straightened my hair. Lemme tell ya I won't be doing this again until the end of the year. This was tew much work!  eta: I did trim all around.
> 
> View attachment 426477 *



Love the hair!!


----------



## beauti (Mar 18, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Love the hair!!


*Thank you! *


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 28, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This sounds great. I like your plan. Take care of yourself! I look forward to your update in 3-6 months!



Thank you! I'm trying. Y'all i'm bout to give in an reintroduce myself to some chicken...I am hungry! LOL!!! 

In other words, I need some hairspiration (aka hair porn  ) of super long hair. I feel so all over the place with my regimen.


----------



## JosieLynn (Mar 31, 2018)

I've been ghost for awhile, still trying to figure out how to get out of this growth rut, my hair is now immensely thicker than I ever imagined it to be but the length still hasn't shown up...I've had my hair straightened again, going to wear this out until my wigs arrive. I know with the warmer months coming that my hair will finally have the humidity it loves so I'm hoping by putting it under wraps for the next few months I can finally get past this plateau. I can tell its CRAWLING past mid back but I'm tired of looking at my hair after a few months and not really seeing a difference. I saw somewhere someone saying they only check their hair twice a year, I think I might start doing that as well because quite frankly, it's a little discouraging


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 31, 2018)

JosieLynn said:


> I've been ghost for awhile, still trying to figure out how to get out of this growth rut, my hair is now immensely thicker than I ever imagined it to be but the length still hasn't shown up...I've had my hair straightened again, going to wear this out until my wigs arrive. I know with the warmer months coming that my hair will finally have the humidity it loves so I'm hoping by putting it under wraps for the next few months I can finally get past this plateau. I can tell its CRAWLING past mid back but I'm tired of looking at my hair after a few months and not really seeing a difference. I saw somewhere someone saying they only check their hair twice a year, I think I might start doing that as well because quite frankly, it's a little discouraging



My hair does the same thing...it will go through that weird phase of thickening up first and then *poof!* length! I give myself 3-6 months to look at my growth, I'm like you...I get discouraged/irritated  I've been rockin head wraps for the past 2 months.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 1, 2018)

Ive had my hair in a blow out for about four weeks now. I havent had the chance to wash and dc because Im moving and so busy. My scalp was on fireeeeeeeee for a shampoo by week three. The itching became unbareably intense and I was ready to say forget it, Im shampooing NOW. Then I looked on my shelf and remembered I have the Tresemme dry shampoo sitting there that Ive never used, so I decided to use it on my scalp. It worked like heaven to my scalp. Day 4 now and no itching. It just has my actual hair feeling super dry from mid shaft to ends.... But, Im shampooing, DC and the whole works tomorrow.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 2, 2018)

I wish I had updates to share but I'm still just doing the same ole same ole!!


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 2, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Ive had my hair in a blow out for about four weeks now. I havent had the chance to wash and dc because Im moving and so busy. My scalp was on fireeeeeeeee for a shampoo by week three. The itching became unbareably intense and I was ready to say forget it, Im shampooing NOW. Then I looked on my shelf and remembered I have the Tresemme dry shampoo sitting there that Ive never used, so I decided to use it on my scalp. It worked like heaven to my scalp. Day 4 now and no itching. It just has my actual hair feeling super dry from mid shaft to ends.... But, Im shampooing, DC and the whole works tomorrow.




I too am seriously considering a dry shampoo, I get the same thing with the itchy scalp. Might look into that one. You just spray and go? Does it leave any flaking? I've never used a dry shampoo before so if these are pointless questions, my bad lol


----------



## beauti (Apr 2, 2018)

*Yeah I also started getting the itchy scalp so i washed my hair Saturday. I missed my curls*


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 3, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I wish I had updates to share but I'm still just doing the same ole same ole!!



THIS!

It's the only reason that I haven't been posting much! I will have more to share when I do my mid-year check in. How's the little one?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 3, 2018)

AgeinATL said:


> THIS!
> 
> It's the only reason that I haven't been posting much! I will have more to share when I do my mid-year check in. *How's the little one*?



He's doing well...thanks for asking, Sis! He's 6 months old now. Crawling up a storm and teething. He is one spicy little baby. His hobbies include fighting, scratching and screaming at the T.V.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 3, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy 

He is SO PRECIOUS!! I could eat him up!!! My youngest is just as spicy. He has two older brothers so he has to get in where he fits in!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 3, 2018)

JosieLynn said:


> I too am seriously considering a dry shampoo, I get the same thing with the itchy scalp. Might look into that one. You just spray and go? Does it leave any flaking? I've never used a dry shampoo before so if these are pointless questions, my bad lol



When you first spray it on, it has a dry looking residue, but it goes away after about 30 seconds... And pretty much just part my hair in big sections with my fingers and spray, then into medium sections, and spray again... Takes about 5, maybe 10 mins the most. No water, nothing extra, then just slapped it back in a bun and went to work. Its best to do it when you wake up before putting any gel or spritzing any water in your hair. Love it.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 3, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> He's doing well...thanks for asking, Sis! He's 6 months old now. Crawling up a storm and teething. He is one spicy little baby. His hobbies include fighting, scratching and screaming at the T.V.
> 
> View attachment 427769



Awwwww cutieeeee!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 3, 2018)

AgeinATL said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> 
> He is SO PRECIOUS!! I could eat him up!!! My youngest is just as spicy. He has two older brothers so he has to get in where he fits in!



Thank You! Did your youngest adjust well to the older boys and vice versa?



NaturalShe94 said:


> Awwwww cutieeeee!!



Thank you!


----------



## Daina (Apr 3, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> He's doing well...thanks for asking, Sis! He's 6 months old now. Crawling up a storm and teething. He is one spicy little baby. His hobbies include fighting, scratching and screaming at the T.V.
> 
> View attachment 427769



He is just delicious, I could feast on those cheeks for days!


----------



## Daina (Apr 4, 2018)

Not a lot to report for me either...been a boring winter hair season which I guess in disguise is a good thing! I am happy to report I think I'm back to WL after impulsively trimming off all of my final heat damage in early Jan. When I trimmed it took me back to just below MBL. I did a blowout on cool and then did some twists in the attached but decided to do a quick pull test and I think I'm back to WL. My new ayurvedic regimen and Queen Shea gets the credit as I have been very lax on my supplements lately...Hopefully this time next year I will be full HL. My hair shrinks so much sometimes it's hard to gauge progress, maybe I will truly see the length when I flat iron in June as my roots were very puffy in these pics after the rain killed my twistout. Hairnorexia is real...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 4, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy, he is just scrumptious!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 4, 2018)

Great looks and hair and updates, ladies!


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 4, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Thank You! Did your youngest adjust well to the older boys and vice versa?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



His older brothers ADORE him and he ADORES them right back! It took a little adjustment because my youngest is so much younger than my older two, but it didn't take them long to adjust. My youngest fights and wrestles with them as if he is their age.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 4, 2018)

Daina said:


> Not a lot to report for me either...been a boring winter hair season which I guess in disguise is a good thing! I am happy to report I think I'm back to WL after impulsively trimming off all of my final heat damage in early Jan. When I trimmed it took me back to just below MBL. I did a blowout on cool and then did some twists in the attached but decided to do a quick pull test and I think I'm back to WL. My new ayurvedic regimen and Queen Shea gets the credit as I have been very lax on my supplements lately...Hopefully this time next year I will be full HL. My hair shrinks so much sometimes it's hard to gauge progress, maybe I will truly see the length when I flat iron in June as my roots were very puffy in these pics after the rain killed my twistout. Hairnorexia is real...



Queen Shea? Girl, what's that??

Your hair looks WL to me, congrats!!!! And I feel you on the shrinkage. Even when I pull my wet hair it isn't a true indication of my actual length. Please be sure to post pictures of your flat iron results!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 4, 2018)

Well . . . I guess I can post a Quarter 1 2018 update.

(Photos enlarge upon click.)

   

*Wash and go: Mastered!*
I have finally mastered my wash and go!

Kimberly Cherrell's wng technique in her YouTube "How To Reduce Shrinkage Dramatically" . . . along with using CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Tea under Bronner Brothers Firm Hold Curling Gel . . . is the key to a banging wng for my hair.  I plop and dry my wng overnight, following Mahogany Curls method. ALL OF THIS HAS BEEN LIFE CHANGING!!! 


*Two-strand twist out: Mastered?*
Also, I think I just mastered my two-strand twist out. I chunky retwist and band overnight under my Walgreen's loc sock -looking head covering to preserve and elongate

I use CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Tea on the entire length, Jakeala Shea Amla Hair Parfait on the last inch of my hair, and then The Mane Choice Tropical Moringa Pearly Braid Out Glaze on the entire length to install 6 twists on each half of my head. I separate each twist once and leave my hair relatively flat. (I don't like big hair. I know.  Different. )


*Detangling technique*
I can skip prepooing and instead pre-detangle, finger detangle, and fully detangle with my KareCo Tangle buster brush . . . all with the 22nd Century Natural Shampoo Bar. This stuff is AH-MAZIIIIIIIIIING! Brush just slid right through. Very, very, very, VERY little hair in the brush. May I never forget all of this.


*Regimen*
As of the past week or so, I am now doing and THOROUGHLY enjoying and benefiting from dubaidee4c's super streamlined max hydration method. As far as styling for growth, I think I like wearing my twist out more so than the wash and go! (This surprises me.) The aim is to wash/wet my hair every Monday and Thursday. I have been cleansing and/or DCing with rhassoul clay mixes, and it's been GREAT. I particular love repurposing my Sheaterra Mud Poo and mixing 2 TBS of it with enough coconut milk to get a paste for DCing. It contains henna among other lovely things, and it has my hair feeling amazing.


*Focal products*
RoyalHerbalOrganics Fermented Rice Water products (for growth) are on the way for trialing in Quarter 2.
Bronner Brothers Firm Hold Curling Gel (HG!!!!!!!)
22nd Century Natural Shampoo Bar (HG!!!!!!!)
CurlyProverbz Ayurvedic Hair Tea
Rhassoul clay mixes for cleansing and DCing, such as Sheaterra Mud Poo, Naturalicious 5-in-1 cleansing treatment, etc.
The Mane Choice Tropical Moringa Pearly Braid Out Glaze


*Focal tools*
KareCo Tangle Buster Brush (from WalMart)
Goody Ouchless Updo Barrettes (for keeping my hair in sections all wash day)
Super tiny/slim red perm rods (for curling the ends of my twists for my twist out)
Invisibobble plastic telephone cord -looking hair tie (for twist bunning, ponytails, etc.)
Elastic ribbon strips (from Hobby Lobby, but other places have them) for banding my wng's and my twists overnight
Thermal microwavable conditioning cap
Microfiber towel with clasp in the back, for plopping (and drying) my wng overnight


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 4, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy He’s so adorable! I just wanna hug him


----------



## Daina (Apr 4, 2018)

AgeinATL said:


> Queen Shea? Girl, what's that??
> 
> Your hair looks WL to me, congrats!!!! And I feel you on the shrinkage. Even when I pull my wet hair it isn't a true indication of my actual length. Please be sure to post pictures of your flat iron results!



@AgeinATL, what is Queen Shea you ask.... sis I'mmma need you to slide on over to the shea butter thread and see the shea unicorns we have and the shea princesses and of course Queen Shea herself miss @Chicoro. Her and the fabulous @ElevatedEnergy keep that thread on point pics and all. I trimmed/cut my damage in January and started whipping shea butter the same month. My ssk's and breakage are virtually non-existent. Shea butter is a game changer for real!!!!!

Thanks sis, I just hope I can get to HL next year.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 4, 2018)

Daina said:


> @AgeinATL, what is Queen Shea you ask.... sis I'mmma need you to slide on over to the shea butter thread and see the shea unicorns we have and the shea princesses and of course Queen Shea herself miss @Chicoro. Her and the fabulous @ElevatedEnergy keep that thread on point pics and all. I trimmed/cut my damage in January and started whipping shea butter the same month. My ssk's and breakage are virtually non-existent. Shea butter is a game changer for real!!!!!
> 
> Thanks sis, I just hope I can get to HL next year.



@Daina
BUSTED! I see we got an April Hall of Fame Inductee.
_*whines and runs over to Shea butter thread to tell on and 'out' Daina...*_


----------



## Daina (Apr 4, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> @Daina
> BUSTED! I see we got an April Hall of Fame Inductee.
> _*whines and runs over to Shea butter thread to tell on and 'out' Daina...*_



Awww thanks sis, @Chicoro yeah you got me! I normally try to keep a low profile up in the cut but it would be an honor!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Apr 4, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Well . . . I guess I can post a Quarter 1 2018 update.
> 
> (Photos enlarge upon click.)
> 
> ...



Silly question but how do you plop to dry your hair over nightb


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 4, 2018)

Taleah2009 said:


> Silly question but how do you plop to dry your hair over nightb



I don't think it's a silly question. I always thought "plopping" sounded like a repeated action, so I was always really thrown off when people were saying, "Yeah, I plop my hair to dry it." In my mind I saw "plop, plop, plop . . . plop-plop . . . "

But, yeah. It's nothing like that. Here is a video of MahoganyCurls plopping her wet wash and go overnight for an hour to dry it. I start the video at :58 seconds to skip to the point.


ETA:
Here's a demo of overnight plopping.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 5, 2018)

Daina said:


> @AgeinATL, what is Queen Shea you ask.... sis I'mmma need you to slide on over to the shea butter thread and see the shea unicorns we have and the shea princesses and of course Queen Shea herself miss @Chicoro. Her and the fabulous @ElevatedEnergy keep that thread on point pics and all. I trimmed/cut my damage in January and started whipping shea butter the same month. My ssk's and breakage are virtually non-existent. Shea butter is a game changer for real!!!!!
> 
> Thanks sis, I just hope I can get to HL next year.



Girl, let me roll-bounce right on over and see what ya'll talkin bout. Anything that minimizes SSKs will be in my stash REAL soon. Thanks and you WILL reach your goal next year!


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 5, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> @Daina
> BUSTED! I see we got an April Hall of Fame Inductee.
> _*whines and runs over to Shea butter thread to tell on and 'out' Daina...*_




You post the BEST Gifs!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 5, 2018)

My hooded dryer just stopped working out of no where . Like HOWWW?! I need it to DC! I had to use my Moroccan Oil Intense Hydrating Mask in order to DC because that DC seems to have the same affect whether I use it with or without the dryer... but, I cant say the same for my TGIN, SM JBCO, or Curl BB DC. Maybe the DevaCurl but not 100% sure... That hooded dryer wasnt cheap damnit! Not even two years of having it. Sorry guys, just venting.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Apr 6, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I don't think it's a silly question. I always thought "plopping" sounded like a repeated action, so I was always really thrown off when people were saying, "Yeah, I plop my hair to dry it." In my mind I saw "plop, plop, plop . . . plop-plop . . . "
> 
> But, yeah. It's nothing like that. Here is a video of MahoganyCurls plopping her wet wash and go overnight for an hour to dry it. I start the video at :58 seconds to skip to the point.
> 
> ...



Thank you!!  I am going to try this!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Apr 6, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> My hooded dryer just stopped working out of no where . Like HOWWW?! I need it to DC! I had to use my Moroccan Oil Intense Hydrating Mask in order to DC because that DC seems to have the same affect whether I use it with or without the dryer... but, I cant say the same for my TGIN, SM JBCO, or Curl BB DC. Maybe the DevaCurl but not 100% sure... That hooded dryer wasnt cheap damnit! Not even two years of having it. Sorry guys, just venting.



Oh no!  Which dryer was it?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 7, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @ElevatedEnergy, he is just scrumptious!!!





Daina said:


> He is just delicious, I could feast on those cheeks for days!



Thank you Ladies!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 7, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @ElevatedEnergy He’s so adorable! I just wanna hug him



Thank You! Believe me, he would love a hug so he can grab a handful of your hair and stuff it in his mouth! He loves to give juicy kisses too so beware!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 8, 2018)

Taleah2009 said:


> Oh no!  Which dryer was it?



Gold & Hot Elite Ionic Hooded Dryer... I was pretty bummed out about it because all my styling tools are from them and they've worked wonderful for years.... Not sure why this hooded dryer blew out so quickly.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 8, 2018)

Speaking of... Btw, @YvetteWithJoy don't you have a soft bonnet dryer attachment??? I remember you posting about having one a while back and I went out and bought one, but it was too hot, and it kept burning my ears when time to DC so I returned it.... How do you use it? I'm convinced I may have been doing something wrong....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 8, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Speaking of... Btw, @YvetteWithJoy don't you have a soft bonnet dryer attachment??? I remember you posting about having one a while back and I went out and bought one, but it was too hot, and it kept burning my ears when time to DC so I returned it.... How do you use it? I'm convinced I may have been doing something wrong....



Yes, I have an Andis soft bonnet dryer and then I have a HairFlair attachment that I place on the end of my handheld GVP Pro 1800 blow dryer.

I had your same issue when using the HairFlair with another handheld blow dryer. It was sooooooo hot. Not bearable.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 8, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes, I have an Andis soft bonnet dryer and then I have a HairFlair attachment that I place on the end of my handheld GVP Pro 1800 blow dryer.
> 
> I had your same issue when using the HairFlair with another handheld blow dryer. It was sooooooo hot. Not bearable.
> 
> View attachment 428413



I'm going to look into ordering this one then.... So is the hair flair attachment making a difference on the super hotness or is it the blowdryer?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 8, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> I'm going to look into ordering this one then.... So is the hair flair attachment making a difference on the super hotness or is it the blowdryer?



Well, I'm fine to deep condition with the Andis soft bonnet dryer. I just don't put it on hot. I set it to warm and that's good enough for me.

If I could only own one, then I would own the HairFlair. This is because I can't really dry my twist under the Andis soft bonnet dryer without them getting misshapen/shrunken. So, the HairFlair works both for DCing and for drying my twists.

With the HairFlair, it's the DRYER that's making the difference. At first I was using it with another, very similar handheld blow dryer, and absolutely NOTHING I did could get the temperature right. It was either too cold on the one setting . . . or too hot to use on the other setting. *It wasn't good enough that it was the HairFlair I was using. It was too hot until I got a blow dryer that worked well with it.*

The GVP Pro handheld blow dryer has 3 settings: cool, warm, and hot. I am unable to stand it for very long on the hot setting. But the warm and cool settings work great. 

I hope that addressed your question. If not, ask me again.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 8, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Well, I'm fine to deep condition with the Andis soft bonnet dryer. I just don't put it on hot. I set it to warm and that's good enough for me.
> 
> If I could only own one, then I would own the HairFlair. This is because I can't really dry my twist under the Andis soft bonnet dryer without them getting misshapen/shrunken. So, the HairFlair works both for DCing and for drying my twists.
> 
> ...



Yep! You most certainly did. Thanks! I saw the hair flair on sallys website for $19.99. I'm going to order it.. I also like that I see a strap that you can tie around your chin so it can stay in place... My soft bonnet kept flying off my head when I would turn the dryer on...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 10, 2018)

Been doing my twisted bun or loose bun and it has been lasting from one wash day until the next without me taking it down.





Thanks to Shea butter, the top and my edges always lays flat. If I want it super flat, I sleep in my slap cap.


----------



## snoop (Apr 10, 2018)

Just checking in to say that I've got nothing new to add.  Still two strand twisting my hair and letting it do it's thing.

@ElevatedEnergy Baby boy is sooo cute!!!


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 11, 2018)

Has anyone else done the plopping with product as in MahoganyCurl's video above? Whenever I put products before, my hair does not dry at all, not even overnight. But of course if I put products AFTER I plop, the curls are ruined. The curls look great for maybe a maximum of 30 minutes if I don't add products, and then I just look crazy, . It's the reason why I have given up on wash and gos and just do twistouts, but I'm curious how the plopping after/before adding products works for others.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 11, 2018)

yamilee21 said:


> Has anyone else done the plopping with product as in MahoganyCurl's video above? Whenever I put products before, my hair does not dry at all, not even overnight. But of course if I put products AFTER I plop, the curls are ruined. The curls look great for maybe a maximum of 30 minutes if I don't add products, and then I just look crazy, . It's the reason why I have given up on wash and gos and just do twistouts, but I'm curious how the plopping after/before adding products works for others.



I used to do plopping YEARS ago...I never saw that much of a difference in my hair. It's mainly used to give more volume...but once my hair dries, it's naturally voluminous...so I gave up on it...I just wrap my hair up in a t-shirt like a turban and keep it movin


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 11, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Been doing my twisted bun or loose bun and it has been lasting from one wash day until the next without me taking it down.
> 
> View attachment 428547
> 
> ...


*
SIS!






*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 12, 2018)

snoop said:


> Just checking in to say that I've got nothing new to add.  Still two strand twisting my hair and letting it do it's thing.
> 
> @ElevatedEnergy Baby boy is sooo cute!!!



Thank you @snoop 




SmilingElephant said:


> *SIS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm being lazy for copying and pasting this but I was just having a convo with another lhcf member over on Insta.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 12, 2018)

yamilee21 said:


> Has anyone else done the plopping with product as in MahoganyCurl's video above? Whenever I put products before, my hair does not dry at all, not even overnight. But of course if I put products AFTER I plop, the curls are ruined. The curls look great for maybe a maximum of 30 minutes if I don't add products, and then I just look crazy, . It's the reason why I have given up on wash and gos and just do twistouts, but I'm curious how the plopping after/before adding products works for others.


Do you plop for volume, for definition, or to dry?
If to dry, you can consider compressing the towel a little at the beginning to help it absorb moisture, changing the towel midway, or supplementing the plopping with a quick diffuser action in the morning.


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 12, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Do you plop for volume, for definition, or to dry?
> ...


Mostly to keep the hair out of my way until I can get to it later, . Seriously, the only reason it ever seemed worthwhile for me was for the curl definition, but that does not last for me without products, and my hair doesn't dry with them. I'm just really curious about how it works out for others; maybe porosity has something to do with it? My hair is low porosity. 

For my usual twistouts, I air dry for a few hours first, then add products, and leave the twists overnight or longer. All that results in something that *looks* as if it should have been a wash and go.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 12, 2018)

yamilee21 said:


> Mostly to keep the hair out of my way until I can get to it later, . Seriously, the only reason it ever seemed worthwhile for me was for the curl definition, but that does not last for me without products, and my hair doesn't dry with them. I'm just really curious about how it works out for others; maybe porosity has something to do with it? My hair is low porosity.
> 
> For my usual twistouts, I air dry for a few hours first, then add products, and leave the twists overnight or longer. All that results in something that *looks* as if it should have been a wash and go.


So when you ate not plopping overnight, how do you usually dry your hair with product in it while keeping the definition?


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 12, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> So when you ate not plopping overnight, how do you usually dry your hair with product in it while keeping the definition?


That's why I air dry (detangled, loose or in a few very loose ponytails or twists) first, then add products when I put in the twists once it is mostly dry. It doesn't sound like it makes any sense, but that's what works.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 12, 2018)

yamilee21 said:


> That's why I air dry (detangled, loose or in a few very loose ponytails or twists) first, then add products when I put in the twists once it is mostly dry. It doesn't sound like it makes any sense, but that's what works.


Wait are we talking twists/twist-outs or wash and go's?


----------



## yamilee21 (Apr 12, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Wait are we talking twists/twist-outs or wash and go's?


 I only do twistouts (but they look like what other people assume my wash and gos should look like).


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 12, 2018)

yamilee21 said:


> I only do twistouts (but they look like what other people assume my wash and gos should look like).



For twists, I think they can dry easier when exposed than when plopped. Since they are well formed, they probably don't need too much preservation. You can pineapple them, instead of plopping inside a towel, and they will be unlikely to unravel or kink.  

Regarding drying, you can use your usual process. Wait until the hair is just damp then add your products and twist. You can then compress the twists with a towel or paper towel to remove the excess water before going to bed. In the morning you can sit under the drier briefly if you feel that they are still damp before take down.

If you want to plop for wash and goes then again consider applying your products to damp rather than soaking wet hair, absorb the excess water by compressing with a towel.. Diffuse for a bit then plop to sleep. 

I don't know if I'm making sense. I'm just trying to come up with ideas lol


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 28, 2018)

Officially done moving, well about 3 weeks now, but, I can say I'm officially settled in all the way...

I'm up north in New York again, my hair has gone a little dry, a little more brittle, and looks like I need to start deep conditioning on a regular basis again. The weather up here is not as sunny and warm yet and it's definitely taking it's toll on my hair. Noticed some breakage when co-washing a few days ago. Plus I'm noticing some ends that seriously need to go.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Apr 29, 2018)

I’d like to join!

Current length:
(Pictures are encouraged but not required)
*30.5 inches*
*I’m about 3-4 inches past tailbone length on stretched hair. My main picture is my avatar, (I took this about 2 weeks ago? Sometime around there), and the bigger one is on my profile. Hopefully you can see it on my profile. I don’t think I have it blocked or anything. 
*
Regimen:

*I’m prone to switching stuff randomly according to the weather where I live, and how my hair is doing, or how I’m feeling. 

The basic outline looks like this:
•Diluted shampoo in a spray bottle that I spray on my roots and scalp only to cleanse (every day or every other day), followed by a conditioner rinse of whatever I pick (same frequency)
•Deep condition 2x a week, rotate between moisture and protein
•Soak hair in peppermint rose water mix for 30 mins (I’ll substitute this for conditioner rinsing or cowashing whenever I feel the need to)
•ACV rinse usually for clarifying
•oil hair or just ends with serum or oil of choice (typically Almond oil), or if I’m doing twists or flat twists I’ll coat my hair with Shea Butter
•I do relax my hair (2x a year), and during that time the only thing I add in are the Aphogee hard protein treatments, and replace my shampoo with neutralizing shampoo for the next week or two just to make sure I removed all the relaxer. *
Exact goal length:

*When the challenge is over this year I hope to be at Classic (stretched). I think I’m 7-8 inches away last time I checked.
*
Plans to help you achieve your goal:
*Most of everything I do has been the same for 4 years or so. 

At the moment I’m working on finding things or practices that suit my fragile baby fine hair. It’s unbelievably fine, and virtually weightless even at this length. And even on perfect days, with the absolute most gentleness I will lose a few hairs from breakage just due to how fragile my hair is. I’ve ditched detangling out of the shower all together and only detangle under gentle running water, ditched brushes as well, and opted for small ,wooden, seamless combs that I use in the shower. This has been working so far since the beginning of January this year, and I’ve noticed my crown area is doing better since most the breakage occurs around there. So my focus will mostly be on that spot, and letting my crown grow back in, because on my avatar you can see how sparse the crown hairs are as they go down the length towards the middle, and how they’re shorter than the length off to the sides.*

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking:
*I’m vitamin D deficient, so I take vitamin D supplements, but I compete In sports, and this is something that my sports doc. And I have already gone over since last year, and it’s mostly to improve my training, which won’t be of any use concerning this challenge. It’s for my health, not my hair. *
Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:

*I recently purchased an overseas brand Emulsion for my ends. I can’t seem to find it again, and I’d like to at least share other things I’ve come across with everyone, so there’s another brand I’ll be using that I have the link for:

https://www.yesstyle.com/en/elizave...-50ml/info.html/pid.1050282218##productAnchor

Its a collagen Emulsion, that’s for strengthening. You can use it all over the hair, and rinse, but I’m just going to apply it to my ends and leave it on. It’s a coating protein, and you can seal an oil over it if you wish. 

I’ll also just be keeping my ends out of the way as usual and tucked away. 
*
Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
(I suggest you start off with a 1/4 inch dusting. Going forward, trim the same amount every 6 months. We will be working a lot on our ends during this challenge, so I plan on keeping them in tip top shape)

*I’m participating in the grow longer challenge, however I haven’t trimmed or cut my ends in over 4 years. I don’t really plan on trimming them any time soon, but I think I’ll start S&Ding just to give extra care since there’s no harm in that anyways. I’ll do my best to keep with S&D at least every 3 months. 
*
Top 10 products: Please note these are the products that you intend on using the duration of the challenge. So list your tried and true. Yes you are allowed to use other products but I want to know your foundation products. The ones that are going to rock with you to hip length and beyond

*•Shea Moisture Manuka Honey and Mafura oil
•Planet&Beauty MuruMuru butter and rose water conditioner
•Mielle Organics Mint Deep Conditioner
•Peppermint and Rose water mixture
•Pantene Gold series moisturizing shampoo diluted with water in spray bottle
•Coconut oil
•Almond Oil
•Shea Moisture 100% virgin coconut oil shampoo and conditioner(I use this brand back to back every other day during the summer when I’m sweating and my coach is kicking my butt in the gym, and the pollen count in Texas is through the roof.)
• ACV

I think that’s the jist of everything. *


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 30, 2018)

I did an improptu length check in the shower while washing my hair and discovered that about one third of my strands are just brushing hip length. The rest is within an inch of it. Woohoo! Protective styling and ends care is working!


----------



## snoop (May 1, 2018)

Nightingale said:


> I did an improptu length check in the shower while washing my hair and discovered that about one third of my strands are just brushing hip length. The rest is within an inch of it. Woohoo! Protective styling and ends care is working!



What is your protective style of choice?  How are you caring for your ends?

I feel like I could step up my game but I'm not sure how.   Hairexia is real over here.  I thought that my growth was stalled/had a setback over the last year, but then I did comparative shots and realized that my hair is still doing it's thing.


----------



## Nightingale (May 1, 2018)

snoop said:


> What is your protective style of choice?  How are you caring for your ends?
> 
> I feel like I could step up my game but I'm not sure how.   Hairexia is real over here.  I thought that my growth was stalled/had a setback over the last year, but then I did comparative shots and realized that my hair is still doing it's thing.



I wear medium two strand twists. The first week after wash day I wear them in a banded ponytail. Week 2 I undo the bands and wear the stretched twists in a bun or ponytail.

For my ends, daily I mist my hair with liquid moisturizer and seal the ends with a pomade. Once a week, I mist, moisturize, then seal my ends.


----------



## CurlyRy (May 1, 2018)

My hair needs some loveeee  

I'm going to join this challenge, I'll put up the initial join post in a bit. But just marking my spot because I'm about to be back up in here asking for y'alls advice/opinions in a bit lol


----------



## CurlyRy (May 1, 2018)

Nightingale said:


> I wear medium two strand twists. The first week after wash day I wear them in a banded ponytail. Week 2 I undo the bands and wear the stretched twists in a bun or ponytail.
> 
> For my ends, daily I mist my hair with liquid moisturizer and seal the ends with a pomade. Once a week, I mist, moisturize, then seal my ends.


 
I use to do my hair the same way (more or less ) as a protective style and I retained length like crazy....I probably should revisit it...


----------



## snoop (May 1, 2018)

Nightingale said:


> I wear medium two strand twists. The first week after wash day I wear them in a banded ponytail. Week 2 I undo the bands and wear the stretched twists in a bun or ponytail.
> 
> For my ends, daily I mist my hair with liquid moisturizer and seal the ends with a pomade. Once a week, I mist, moisturize, then seal my ends.



We've got very similar regimens!  Good to know I'm on the right track!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 3, 2018)

Today is wash day. I'm having to space it out all day because I have so many other things to do. So far I've done and oil rinse and finger detangle. Still have to shampoo and DC then I'm doing a wash and go. 

DH wants to me to do some twists which I am dreading because they take forever, but I told him I would do it. Not today though.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 6, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I’d like to join!
> 
> Current length:
> (Pictures are encouraged but not required)
> ...




@PlanetCybertron Welcome to the Challenge!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 6, 2018)

CurlyRy said:


> My hair needs some loveeee
> 
> I'm going to join this challenge, I'll put up the initial join post in a bit. But just marking my spot because I'm about to be back up in here asking for y'alls advice/opinions in a bit lol



Welcome @CurlyRy


----------



## NaturalShe94 (May 7, 2018)

So I length checked my hair before trimming and most of it was at full HL, the rest was stagnant at Whip Length. Im assuming because of the breakage. I trimmed about 4 inches off which I dreaded doing, but my ends are in a whole lot better shape and my hair is sitting at WL now. Such a set back, but oh well. Hopefully Ill make it to TBL by the end of the year if I can retain everything.


----------



## CurlyRy (May 7, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Welcome @CurlyRy



Thank you!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 10, 2018)

Woke up this morning to go on a walk, I think I walked 3 miles or so. I wear the under amour brand of clothing usually everyday since it breathes really well and soak up the sweat. I took a shirt I had and wrapped it around my head since there’s no clouds out and the sun is just beaming down over Houston, and it’s going to dry my hair out. 

I get back home and I have no idea what’s happened to my new growth. I think the salt deposits from the sweat have dried and made my  new growth very hard and resistant and dry. I relaxed my hair maybe two weeks ago and I have  just about an inch and a half of new growth and it’s completely tangled. 

I coated my hair in a BTMS conditioner so it can make the cuticles of my new growth lay down. I haven’t washed it out yet, but I’m going to be spending the next handful of hours separating the tangles. I don’t see any SS knots.....yet. Hopefully there won’t be many or any. Then I’ll deep condition with something on the thicker/heavier side, and then let Shea Butter do it’s thing.

I’m not sure what I can try out to mitigate sweat since it’s something I’m going to do regardless if I’m outside. Only thing I can think of is dry shampoo. At least if I’m going on a walk outside. Any other time I usually train indoors.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 11, 2018)

Had my hair in 8 jumbo twists pulled back in a bun since wash day last Friday. Took them down today to wear a twist out. Didn't make it 30 minutes...it was too hot to have all this hair touching my body. Pulled it back in another bun. LOL


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Had my hair in 8 jumbo twists pulled back in a bun since wash day last Friday. Took them down today to wear a twist out. Didn't make it 30 minutes...it was too hot to have all this hair touching my body. Pulled it back in another bun. LOL
> 
> View attachment 430003
> 
> ...


Very pretty. 

 I had my hair flat ironed and it's still short. It was down for 1 day and then back up the next. It wasn't even hot that day


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 12, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> I had my hair flat ironed and it's still short. It was down for 1 day and then back up the next. It wasn't even hot that day



Thank You! I think my issue was that it was just in my face. Heat, hair and my face don't mesh well. LoL Today I have it half up and half down. 2 twists with loc jewelry on each side holding it back.

 

It's a lot more "tame" since I slept in a low bun to take some of the bulk out. I have already been out in the sun for around 3 hours this morning helping with our neighborhood community yard sale. I had forgot that I had it down until I got a compliment on it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 12, 2018)

Hope all it applies to have a beautiful day tomorrow!


----------



## Daina (May 12, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Had my hair in 8 jumbo twists pulled back in a bun since wash day last Friday. Took them down today to wear a twist out. Didn't make it 30 minutes...it was too hot to have all this hair touching my body. Pulled it back in another bun. LOL
> 
> View attachment 430003
> 
> ...



Beautiful @ElevatedEnergy! Do you put your twists in wet, damp or on dry hair?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 12, 2018)

Daina said:


> Beautiful @ElevatedEnergy! Do you put your twists in wet, damp or on dry hair?



Thank you @Daina My hair was wet. I did an overnight treatment, shampoo'd it out then moved right into styling. Divided my hair in 4 sections and did 2 jumbo twists in each section. @tapioca_pudding put me on to Oyin Hair Dew and Shea butter combo. So it was like my conditioner/moisturizer/styler all in one. I still haven't applied any other products to my hair since then and my hair feels amazing. I've only oiled my scalp.

I'll probably wash on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 13, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Had my hair in 8 jumbo twists pulled back in a bun since wash day last Friday. Took them down today to wear a twist out. Didn't make it 30 minutes...it was too hot to have all this hair touching my body. Pulled it back in another bun. LOL
> 
> View attachment 430003
> 
> ...


Gorgeous lady, head of hair, and spirit!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 14, 2018)

My new growth has managed to calm down and soften up. 

Didn’t have SS knots, but I guess I hadn’t detangled that much for the past 4 or 5 days so all the shed hairs formed a bunch of tangles. 

Had maybe 4-5 broken hairs in total. Which isn’t horrendous, but still unacceptable. 

The amount of shed hair that came out in Yesterdays wash was the size of a quarter. I’m stretching my washes to every 5 days or once a week if my scalp will let me, so in between I’m going to have to separate and catch the majority of shed hairs that come out between washes. 


For the whole sweating issue I still haven’t found anything that helps with the salt deposits due to evaporation. Only thing I can do is let my scalp breathe as much as possible.


----------



## beauti (May 14, 2018)

*long time no see! So I've been in a hair funk the past month. Just haven't felt like doing anything with it. I even went 3 weeks without washing. Just feeling uninspired. So I'm going to try to get back to my routine and focus on the ultimate goal. Hope you all are doing better than me!*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 14, 2018)

MileHighDiva said:


> Gorgeous lady, head of hair, and spirit!



Thank you, Sis!


----------



## CurlyRy (May 15, 2018)

Gunna get this initial post out the way so I can start posting ramblings about my current hair situation lol
Current length:

Attached 
 from Dec. 30, 2017

Regimen:
I don't have a set regimen at all. I adjust my hair routine to my life and that isn't always regular :/

Maybe I'll get back in the groove of things soon. I usually space out my washes a lot so I like styling my hair in styles that last for a long while and that I can use to transform into another style.

Exact goal length: Waist length (natural hair just stretched and not straightened)  I'm not sure how much  actual length that will be, probably below my butt 

Plans to help you achieve your goal:
Baby my ends (moisturize with a cream conditioner and baggy if possible), spritz hair daily and only wear hair out no more than once or two times a week (I gotta go back to being strict)

List any vitamins/supplements you are taking: slowly getting back into MSM now. And I would like to ultimately start back taking on a consistent basis, liquid biotin, Chlorella/Spirulina, and a daily vitamin.

Your ends care regimen to keep them healthy:
Spritz daily, a minimum of two times a week set with conditioner and seal with an oil, baggy when possible, and keep hair up five to six days out of the week.

Trimming/Dusting/S&D'ing schedule/routine:
I just got done trimming quite a bit, but my hair needed it. I actually dust every time I wash/style my hair. I think it might be a biiit excessive so I might cut back on that a bit...maybe..

Top 10 products: Shea butter, Denorex shampoo (a must for me since I use heavy oils and butters and I usually go for a long while in between washes), and for styling Cantu coconut curling cream


----------



## CurlyRy (May 15, 2018)

Ok so I'm back at home and that means I can get back to babying my hair..for a while. I bought some goodies after looking at some threads and I just picked up some random crap too....the PJism is real y'all 

Currently I've been keeping my hair in twists, and it was doing well but....I started using a spray on my scalp and that just messing up all sorts of stuff. Now i'm worried that I might have to do bigger twists so that I can easily take my hair in and out of the twists while spraying my scalp, or that I might have to decrease the amount of times I'm spraying my scalp a week. I would prefer to keep up with the spritzing of my scalp because I really wanna try out this product and see if it works but we'll see. It actually made my twists shrink a tid bit. I for sure have to do my hair this weekend, so I'll decide then. I wish I could get my mom to put in some cornrows for me, but she looks at my hair in disgust and amazement  She thinks it's too much. She joking but I know she's also kinda serious  Heck, I've been (finger) detangling and styling her own hair as of late, so of course she ain't about to do mine. Mehh

I'll attach the photos of my hair goodies and my current (broke down looking) style lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 15, 2018)

Hey Hey!

Just peeping in! Ya'll know I keep a project! 

I am still doing the oiling my scalp with JBCO. I make sure I get every nook and cranny of my scalp, massage it in (all after just spraying water, or moisturizing), and allow my hair to hide under my headwrap for 2-3 days, wash, wear it out for 1-2 days and repeat. It has cut down tremendously on my shedding, and I have so many curly sprouts around my head whenever I wear it in a ponytail, which signals newgrowth to me! 

So excited about the end of this year! Currently working on finishing my Bachelor's this Fall (in Summer semester right now, with 3 classes instead of 6, like last semester  ), a handful of writing projects, including a novel series, and still planning for my non-profit group. Sorry to be so MIA 

ETA: I am in the market for some curl activator sprays (aka "juice" ), I was thinking about just getting some Care Free Curl and calling it a day...I like those kinds of moisturizers during this time of the year, it's heavily humid in Florida right now, it's only 9:30am and the air was too thick to breathe, just to walk to the store up the street lol!! (I'm native here, so if i'm saying that, you KNOW it's bad!  )


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 22, 2018)

Trimmed off 2 inches yesterday.



I took a ruler and marked off 2 inches on a piece of paper to use as a guide, so it could be the same amount all around. My hair was in twists with the ends stretched with small magnetic rollers. So I just trimmed each individual twist. I might make this an annual thing....not sure yet...Just kinda going with the flow.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 22, 2018)

I'm in twists right now. Probably won't keep them in for long. I'm thinking about doing a twist out this weekend.

I have a small amount of breakage at my crown. I think it's from the protein in my gel? That area has always been the most fragile. I'm going to try a different gel for my wash and go's and see if it improves. I'll also massage my scalp with some JBCO.

I have bought so many gels to try. I really need to stop because I haven't actually tried any of them yet. I'm going to commit to trying each of them at least once before I buy any new ones. Hopefully I can find something I like to replace my beloved Eco styler. I wish they would make a protein free version.

Idk when I'm going to do another length check.  I've been having so much fun with my hair and testing new products. I have no desire to straighten any time soon.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 24, 2018)

Gave myself a measure and I’ve made 31 inches and a couple of centimeters that I don’t particularly care about.

That thinning spot I’m always freaking out about and complaining over is starting to thicken up. I can’t really tell unless I let my hair fluff up after air drying. 

My hair has grown out in layers, so the layers on the left side near BSL are due for a S&D. Just the few splits I can see. Don’t wanna go crazy though. 

Other than that, I’ve been doing more frequent protein treatments as it has definitely been showing me that my longer and older ends need all the strength they can get.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 1, 2018)

Halfway through the year y'all!!! 

Hope everyone is fairing well on your hair and length goals. Please give us a lil check in and share any highs, lows, summer plans.....

No length checks needed. Save them for year end!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 1, 2018)

That trim I did last month left my ends feeling amazing. No more tangling. It was definitely time for it.

My summer plans are buns, buns and mo' buns. Mostly wash and go buns, but the occasional (cheat roller set ponytail) bun too.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jun 1, 2018)

Hey ladies!

I’m trimming away the heat damage little by little and maintaining right above HL. I will probably rock braids for most of the summer as it is starting to get hot in the A. I will be chopping off the rest (or a big chunk of) the remaining heat damage when it gets cooler and I straighten at the end of the year. Still sticking to my staples and leaving my hair alone during the week by keeping my hair in twists. 

I hope you guys are well!


----------



## Daina (Jun 1, 2018)

It's summer not trying to do too much! I am doing wash and go's, buns and twists for the occasional twistout. Since I'm back to cleansing weekly it will mainly be buns, damp, wet and dry! Currently I am whip length and have started using Xcel 21 again along with my CP oil. I've restarted my supplements and workout routine as well. I typically get the most growth in the summer and I would love to be HL by year-end. So doing a little extra to get a boost.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jun 2, 2018)

The hot weather has finally started rolling in last week and Lawddd my scalp is on fireeeee. It's officially "co-washing every day" season... I'm expecting a lot of growth and retention this season though.... My hair tends to really love summer....


----------



## snoop (Jun 3, 2018)

My routine has pretty much stayed the same, except for two things...1. I've started adding onion rinses, though I'm overdue for one; and 2. I've been stretching out my wash sessions which I'm not happy with on paper, but in real life it seems to work well.


----------



## beauti (Jun 3, 2018)

*I've taken a lazier approach to my routine the past few weeks but I did trim off an inch all around. *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 8, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Trimmed off 2 inches yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 430549
> 
> I took a ruler and marked off 2 inches on a piece of paper to use as a guide, so it could be the same amount all around. My hair was in twists with the ends stretched with small magnetic rollers. So I just trimmed each individual twist. I might make this an annual thing....not sure yet...Just kinda going with the flow.



The aftermath of that trim....
Its a bit curly from being in a Bantu knot bun.




 

 

TMI: But my postpartum shedding is back after having a shift in my hormones. I've been exclusively breast feeding for the last 8 months and once DS started eating solids of course he was nursing less. So I got my first menstrual cycle last month. My shedding has been a full blown fool since then. I've lost my patience and half my edges. LOL

Hope y'll doing better than me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 8, 2018)

For me, not so much lol
 I have literally been stuck in the house all day waiting on the motherfornicating UPS truck. I had things to do today and I haven’t done any of them.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 8, 2018)

At least you know what to do to recover. Here’s a hug


----------



## Daina (Jun 8, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> The aftermath of that trim....
> Its a bit curly from being in a Bantu knot bun.
> 
> Hang in there sis, this too shall pass! My shedding was so bad I could have covered a small puppy. Keep Queen Shea in the mix and love on them edges.
> ...


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Jun 8, 2018)

I cant wait till my hair is that long.



ElevatedEnergy said:


> The aftermath of that trim....
> Its a bit curly from being in a Bantu knot bun.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 8, 2018)

Since I haven't been wearing my hair straight, I'm considering letting my hair continue to grow instead of maintaining at my current length. When my hair is curly it looks anywhere from SL to MBL depending on how it's styled. I think I wouldn't mind having a WL wash and go. For now I'm just going to keep doing my regular mini trims and see what happens.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 9, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> At least you know what to do to recover. Here’s a hug





Thank you. Imma be wearing my hair in a middle part for a minute to disguise the foolishness. 
@Daina @ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 9, 2018)

shanelallyn30 said:


> I cant wait till my hair is that long.



I claim that for you as well! in advance.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 9, 2018)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Since I haven't been wearing my hair straight, I'm considering letting my hair continue to grow instead of maintaining at my current length. When my hair is curly it looks anywhere from SL to MBL depending on how it's styled. I think I wouldn't mind having a WL wash and go. For now I'm just going to keep doing my regular mini trims and see what happens.



I've said before that I was done growing as well but I'm starting to rethink that. It's nice having straight hair and getting a break from all the kinks, curls and coils that come along with wearing my hair in its natural state. I'm thinking I may straighten seasonally whenever it's a week or two after my henna/indigo treatments. However, I know straight hair and playing around with heat (even in low temperatures) may require a bit more trimming. So we will see.


----------



## snoop (Jun 10, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> The aftermath of that trim....
> Its a bit curly from being in a Bantu knot bun.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just going to sit here and stare at this for a while...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 10, 2018)

snoop said:


> I'm just going to sit here and stare at this for a while...


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 10, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> The aftermath of that trim....
> Its a bit curly from being in a Bantu knot bun.
> 
> 
> ...









I don't miss NUTH'N. I can spot a Unicorn a mile away...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 10, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> I don't miss NUTH'N. I can spot a Unicorn a mile away...



 

Proud Shea Unicorn in the building! Tryna get them 2 inches I just cut back plus a lil extra by year's end. 

*Slides some Queen Shea on my hair while she whispers...."just sit back and watch me" 

Ok boo.....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 14, 2018)

Since I straightened, I've been wearing low buns. Alternating between a Bantu knot bun and a twisted bun. The twisted bun lasts up to 3 days without retouches and is very loose on my edges.


Divide hair in 3 sections, and use the middle section as your base to form the bun. That way when it comes the sides, you can kind of freeform and twist to your liking. (Keeping the strain off your edges).
I can't use pins so I secure everything with another scrunchie after I'm done twisting.

We will be going on a long road trip so I plan on switching it out tonight for a high bun and wearing that for the next week. Imma ride this straight hair until the wheels fall off. This has been such an easy breezy hair week.


----------



## NicWhite (Jun 16, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Since I straightened, I've been wearing low buns. Alternating between a Bantu knot bun and a twisted bun. The twisted bun lasts up to 3 days without retouches and is very loose on my edges.
> 
> View attachment 431585
> Divide hair in 3 sections, and use the middle section as your base to form the bun. That way when it comes the sides, you can kind of freeform and twist to your liking. (Keeping the strain off your edges).
> ...



Man, your hair is beautiful!  That black looks great.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 16, 2018)

I have no idea what’s going on with my hair anymore. I did a length check, and it’s normal. Well normal concerning length, and no breakage.

I’m just pondering what’s going on from the damp phase to the completely dry phase. Maybe it’s just products causing my strands to clump together when damp, along with my new growth behaving differently than my relaxed parts.

I took this right at the Beginning of May.


via Imgflip Meme Generator

 It looks like the middle of my hair is darn near disappearing from the middle going out to the sides. It is damp, but that’s the only time I’m able to get an accurate length check when my hair is stretched. I get a lot of new growth from month to month so I actually notice shrinkage from my roots.

I took this Monday


via Imgflip Meme Generator
This is my length not stretched out. Not a huge difference, but it’s still noticeable. I didn’t blow dry it, I just stood in front of a fan and separated my hair with my hands and applied some almond oil.

What gives? In this picture my hemline looks almost like it’s got a fresh blunt cut. In the first picture it looks ridiculously damaged. I guess it’s just how damp hair looks sometimes? With the clumping and whatnot before the hair separates as it dries?

It’s a bit of a relief, because I thought I was regressing instead of progressing.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 16, 2018)

It's wash day!! And I bought a bottle of Generic Chi Silk infusion from Sally's. I'm gonna put a blue rinse on then cowash and dc.


----------



## Daina (Jun 16, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I have no idea what’s going on with my hair anymore. I did a length check, and it’s normal. Well normal concerning length, and no breakage.
> 
> I’m just pondering what’s going on from the damp phase to the completely dry phase. Maybe it’s just products causing my strands to clump together when damp, along with my new growth behaving differently than my relaxed parts.
> 
> ...



Wow that is such a striking difference! Like you said maybe the first pic looks like that because of the way it air dried?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 17, 2018)

Daina said:


> Wow that is such a striking difference! Like you said maybe the first pic looks like that because of the way it air dried?



I think you’re right. I’m thinking it’s got something to do with products in general. The second picture I washed like I usually would with a deep condition, conditioner, shampoo, all that, but after that I didn’t really put any leave ins in, just let it fluff up and oiled it.

First one is with leave ins and before I detangled.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 17, 2018)

NicWhite said:


> Man, your hair is beautiful!  That black looks great.



Awwwww thank you Sis! Henna/Indigo has been really good to me and gives me a shade of black that I have never seemed to be able to accomplish with store bought color. I've been using it for around 16 months now and I do believe it gets deeper and richer with multiple compound applications.


----------



## Daina (Jun 17, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Awwwww thank you Sis! Henna/Indigo has been really good to me and gives me a shade of black that I have never seemed to be able to accomplish with store bought color. I've been using it for around 16 months now and I do believe it gets deeper and richer with multiple compound applications.



What's your henna/indigo mix? What does it contain? Do you use with oils and conditioner or straight henna and indigo?


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jun 17, 2018)

Today is the first day Ive taken my hair out of hair out of hair jail since my trim. It is in so much better shape than a few weeks ago! I went to the beach and I decided I wanted my hair out and free! I just had to take pics, I was definitely feelin’ myself and my hair lol! I went swimming a few times and came back up from under the water and a guy said “wow, the first time Ive ever seen a black mermaid.” lol! My boyfriend mentioned how my hair grew back so fast. Im tellin’ ya, its that summer weather! 

The two little hairs thats hanging down is because I wet that part after my hair dried just to pull it down and length check. Its back at W’hip length.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 18, 2018)

Daina said:


> What's your henna/indigo mix? What does it contain? Do you use with oils and conditioner or straight henna and indigo?



I've tried a few ways, but just warm water is always the best. I however usually make a big pot of rosemary tea though simply cause I like the smell and I figure since I'm leaving it on for a long time...That I might as well get the benefits of the rosemary too.

My routine is (on dry, unwashed hair):

Jamila Henna mixed with warm tea. Leave on a minimum of 4 hours.
Rinse well

Indigo mixed with any leftover tea I have. (if I used it all on the henna, I just use warm water). I read somewhere thay adding in sea salt helps the indigo stick better, so I always put in a small pinch. Leave it on a minimum of 4 hours.
Rinse well.

Deep condition overnight.
Instead of rinsing the deep conditioner out the next day; I simply just remove the plastic cap, put my hair in a high bun and allow the deep conditioner to turn into my leave in. I wash/condition as normal after 3 to 5 days.
@Daina


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 18, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Today is the first day Ive taken my hair out of hair out of hair jail since my trim. It is in so much better shape than a few weeks ago! I went to the beach and I decided I wanted my hair out and free! I just had to take pics, I was definitely feelin’ myself and my hair lol! I went swimming a few times and came back up from under the water and a guy said “wow, the first time Ive ever seen a black mermaid.” lol! My boyfriend mentioned how my hair grew back so fast. Im tellin’ ya, its that summer weather!
> 
> The two little hairs thats hanging down is because I wet that part after my hair dried just to pull it down and length check. Its back at W’hip length.
> View attachment 431805
> ...



Gorgeous!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jun 18, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## Daina (Jun 21, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I've tried a few ways, but just warm water is always the best. I however usually make a big pot of rosemary tea though simply cause I like the smell and I figure since I'm leaving it on for a long time...That I might as well get the benefits of the rosemary too.
> 
> My routine is (on dry, unwashed hair):
> 
> ...



Thanks sis @ElevatedEnergy! Very simple routine sounds like. Is there any particular brand of indigo you use?


----------



## Daina (Jun 21, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Today is the first day Ive taken my hair out of hair out of hair jail since my trim. It is in so much better shape than a few weeks ago! I went to the beach and I decided I wanted my hair out and free! I just had to take pics, I was definitely feelin’ myself and my hair lol! I went swimming a few times and came back up from under the water and a guy said “wow, the first time Ive ever seen a black mermaid.” lol! My boyfriend mentioned how my hair grew back so fast. Im tellin’ ya, its that summer weather!
> 
> The two little hairs thats hanging down is because I wet that part after my hair dried just to pull it down and length check. Its back at W’hip length.
> View attachment 431805
> ...



You hair looks really good, curls poppin'!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 22, 2018)

Hey Ladies!

Loving all of the photos up in here! 

I, on the other hand...I don't even fully understand what is going on with my hair. I have been living real student life for the past year and a half, and somewhere between the past Fall and Spring semesters, my hair looks like !!! It's nowhere near the fullness that it used to be, and my shrinkage looks like it quadrupled. I hate even looking at it. I don't even know where to begin. I have one more semester to go...I'm just about done with this Summer semester. Can you ladies suggest something I could grab on the go, nutrition wise?

I'm pretty sure it has something to do with my nutrition, I don't eat fruits and veggies like I should, and had been doing due to my lifestyle. Is there any shake mixes or something you all can recommend? I'm even noticing weakness in my nails, and as I type this, I feel dizzy, almost like a mild vertigo.

I'm falling apart!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 24, 2018)

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Loving all of the photos up in here!
> 
> ...



Fellow college student. I feel you on that student life. It’s one of the weirdest things I go through. For 5 months everything is a weird combination of doing the most and the absolute least at the exact same time.


As far as nutrition goes, meal prepping is truly a life saver. And over time it’ll be kinder to your pockets as well.

Get your veggies any way you possibly can. Chop them up, liquify/blend them, stoop them in teas, make pastes, smoothies, eat them raw, whatever you can do that makes it easy.

So far I go the grocery store and buy the basics. Berries, apples, green veggies, oranges, (allergic to bananas which sucks), leafy greens, sweet potatoes, rooted veggies, lemons, ginger, kale, etc.

I’ll blend them. All of them. I’ve stopped caring about the taste because the taste of frustration far exceeds the taste of some bitter flavors. I’ve got four or five canisters I fill to the brim and will flash freeze for each day. End of the day, take one out, refill the other, freeze it, let the other thaw over night. Repeat, repeat, repeat. It helps so much.

I get a pound each of whatever it is I choose to buy. Cost is usually 15-25$ if I go to reasonable grocery stores. If I’m feeling extra or fancy I’ll hit up Whole Foods or higher ends stores that’ll run me about 30-45$. 

I’ve joined my sports team this year for my campus and I’m very prone to solely focusing on heavy amounts of protein and simple carbs. Which isn’t bad, but I notice how much it doesn’t help my skin complexion, and overall peppiness compared to adequate amounts of fruits and veggies combined with my current diet.

This is by far the easiest thing I do. Prepping. I can get about 1-1.5 months out of doing this before I have to restock.


Hope this helps.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 24, 2018)

Measured for the end of this month because my patience is running thin, and I’m having to prioritize, and it’s getting closer and closer to that time where I start putting my up and forgetting about it while doing the bare minimum. 

So far I’ve reached 33 inches, and my immediate reaction was “ehh”. I updated my profile picture so I can keep track. I’m dead set on getting to 40 inches as quickly as possible, and I’m about 2 seconds away from throwing my trump card down, which is Monistat. I get an insane amount of growth with Monistat, but the one drawback I have with it is my scalp becomes 10x more sensitive. Almost like I can feel the blood rushing around due to the nitrates which cause blood vessel dilation (it’s supposed to happen). Only other time I used it was a while ago, and I got roughly 4 inches in a matter of 2 months. 

Upsides? Virtually no itchy scalp. Like at all. It’s one of only two products that can completely mitigate the itch. 


Obviously there’s the other half of brain that’s saying, “You cant be serious...Seriously?” 

Or my brain going:


via Imgflip Meme Generator

But I’m honestly losing my patience. I’m so ready to reach Classic and start micro trimming because I can’t wait to start thickening up my oldest ends. 40 inches will put me an inch or two under my butt, but that gives me wiggle room to trim a bit more or a bit less. 


Couple this with my intent to protective style for the rest of this year and I’m optimistic enough that I’ll reach it by Christmas. That would be the most awesome Christmas gift to myself probably ever. 


The main thing that’s making me second guess this, is that I do like focusing on other things. I go through phases of focusing too much on my hair, then completely forgetting about it. With me thinking about this, I’m more than likely going to completely forget and end up throwing a fit and complaining about how much I’m going to have to revise my regimen to make sure I don’t cause damage to all the new growth I’ll eventually have. 


On the other, as I blabberd about earlier, my patience is running painfully thin. I’ll figure out what I wanna do come tomorrow.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 24, 2018)

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Loving all of the photos up in here!
> 
> ...



Hugs!

One thing that helped me was to learn that frozen  and canned veggies/fruit are just as healthful as fresh.

I still halfway don't believe it, but it has helped me to get in waaaaaay more fruits and vegetables. Before, I was only buying fresh and they would spoil, required slight prep, etc. With canned or frozen, in the soup pan or microwave they go and are ready to eat.

Here's how I get extra veggies:

Green Giant antioxidant frozen veggie blend: I'll sometimes add shredded cheese atop and make a meal of it. They cost about $2 for the individual size ones, I believe.
Canned, low-sodium, low-carb vegetable soup. I try to go organic, but in college I wouldn't have likely. The key is to watch the sodium. I sometimes add a few crumbled up whole grain crackers and/or some shredded cheese and/or a few turkey smokies. Often I just eat it plain.
Cans of Glory low-sodium greens with turkey meat. I add salt-free Italian green beans to them and treat it like a meal.
Apples and oranges. I eat one or the other just about each day. Go organic on the apples especially, if you can.
I used to do green smoothies (kale, spinach, etc.) with frozen fruits and veggies added. That's an option.

I have also done the 7 Day Cabbage Soup Diet, even when I don't need to diet. 

I also used to go heavy on dark green salads, either homemade or from Chick Fil A, Panera, Wendy's, etc. I made sure I loved the taste. Ingredients were often:

Spinach/kale 50-50 blend (big inexpensive bag from Sprouts)
Cherry tomatoes
Pecans
Strawberries
Oranges
Chicken or turkey strips or salmon or shrimp
Apples
Carrots
Dressing
At certain times I might only be able to afford the salad ingredients, for example, one week out of the month. But that was fine! I just looked forward to it and was okay with soup and canned veggies and apples.

Hope that stirs ideas, and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jun 24, 2018)

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Loving all of the photos up in here!
> 
> ...



That college life is real. My hair damn near stopped growing when I was in college. I have low blood pressure, pressure dropped so low, I went in for a check-up and the nurse is like "your blood pressure is alarming, is that normal for you?" she took blood from me and I passed out in that place 

Now, I know you mentioned that you aren't eating your fruits and veggies like you should, but for dizziness and weak nails, sounds like more than just "I haven't eaten my fruits and veggies in a few months" missy.  Are you eating period? Is the question. In college, I was surviving on an apple and an orange a day and maybe a chicken salad here and there almost, but, the rest of the day was pure caffeinated drinks. Latte's, coffee's, cappuccino's all with extra shots of espresso.... My whole body eventually slowed down. Hair growth, nail growth, dizzy spells, extreme weight loss, and the super low blood pressure. Eventually, I started to take my vitamins and slowly adding at least a sandwich in my everyday eating habits, and it actually made a huge difference.

When I finished school, I gained all my weight back, but I wasn't eating fruits and veggies at all.... (Not very healthy, I know) but, dizziness and weakened nails wouldn't just come from not eating your greens, so make sure you're eating PERIOD and take your vitamins sis! That's an order, don't let school break down that immune system!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 25, 2018)

WOW! I am so thankful for you ladies! 

I am currently sitting at my desk studying for my online midterm I have to take today.

Let me tell y'all what I did starting a few months back, with my silly self. I went back pescetarian for a few months and was borderline vegan. I was struggling with finding food, stuff that I could eat on the go, to accommodate my diet. I did that to see if it would help with my Fibromyalgia, which I found I get bad flair ups when I consume dairy, or too much of it.

A few months passed and I looked at my hair compared to how it used to look, and I look like a curly headed Cynthia doll! 

I also take some strong meds for my Bipolar Disorder, so I feel like the mix of a bad diet and strong meds, plus stress due to carrying a heavy load= my hair jumped ship!

On top of that, my truck died last month, and I sort of stay in the boonies side of town, so with a student budget, and lack thereof for now, it's expensive to go to and from the store. Maybe when the sun dies down I will walk to the nearest store to get some of the things you ladies said to get, but they're so expensive.  I have a neighbor I could ask to take me, but they're so unreliable. I notice people have a huge issue helping you out when you have always been there when they needed you, no questions asked, but when you need help they have a problem...but that's okay. Two can play that game. I've stopped willingly doing favors for people.

I have actually had to put a LOT of things on the back burner until next year because it was just too much for me at the moment, however starting next year, after I graduate in December, I have goals to reach before continuing on to Grad School.  I've been having bad depressive spells throughout this year, and still learning to avoid negative people. I've become a real hermit since my car went down. I just don't wanna deal with anybody right now.

I am looking for a job, though, in addition to writing my first novel and trilogy series about a queen that is doubted by everyone on whether or not she can win the war and protect the queendom, but she believes in herself, and believes in others. I will be editing starting tomorrow after I finish writing it today, and post it on Amazon before this month's end. I'm not looking to write the _Great American Novel_, I just want to inspire people to be great...against all odds.

If you all don't mind, I will come back here later today and copy and paste the meal plan suggestions you all posted so I can hopefully get to the grocery store today.  Thanks again! <3


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 25, 2018)

I wanted to mention this...I have the opposite problem. My pressure gets unusually high. I was using the blood pressure monitor in the drugstores every few weeks or so, and I either have normal pressure or it's high, like pre-hypertension high. I'm pretty sure it's because I take Lithium, a low dose actually, and I LOVE salty foods and snacks, even though I should not eat them so much.



NaturalShe94 said:


> That college life is real. My hair damn near stopped growing when I was in college. *I have low blood pressure, *pressure dropped so low, I went in for a check-up and the nurse is like "your blood pressure is alarming, is that normal for you?" she took blood from me and I passed out in that place
> 
> Now, I know you mentioned that you aren't eating your fruits and veggies like you should, but for dizziness and weak nails, sounds like more than just "I haven't eaten my fruits and veggies in a few months" missy.  Are you eating period? Is the question. In college, I was surviving on an apple and an orange a day and maybe a chicken salad here and there almost, but, the rest of the day was pure caffeinated drinks. Latte's, coffee's, cappuccino's all with extra shots of espresso.... My whole body eventually slowed down. Hair growth, nail growth, dizzy spells, extreme weight loss, and the super low blood pressure. Eventually, I started to take my vitamins and slowly adding at least a sandwich in my everyday eating habits, and it actually made a huge difference.
> 
> When I finished school, I gained all my weight back, but I wasn't eating fruits and veggies at all.... (Not very healthy, I know) but, dizziness and weakened nails wouldn't just come from not eating your greens, so make sure you're eating PERIOD and take your vitamins sis! That's an order, don't let school break down that immune system!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jun 26, 2018)

SmilingElephant said:


> I wanted to mention this...I have the opposite problem. My pressure gets unusually high. I was using the blood pressure monitor in the drugstores every few weeks or so, and I either have normal pressure or it's high, like pre-hypertension high. I'm pretty sure it's because I take Lithium, a low dose actually, and I LOVE salty foods and snacks, even though I should not eat them so much.



Really??? Wow. Are you prescribed something for it or do you just handle it yourself? I crave salty things. Im talking putting extra salt in ramen noodles kind of thing. And you lost me at the taking Lithium part. Why and how does it raise your pressure?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 26, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Really??? Wow. Are you prescribed something for it or do you just handle it yourself? I crave salty things. Im talking putting extra salt in ramen noodles kind of thing. *And you lost me at the taking Lithium part. Why and how does it raise your pressure?*



Lithium is a salt. If you know people who may take Lithium, you might hear them saying they are thirsty a lot more than usual, experience dry skin, dehydration, and so on. You have to drink gallons of water to balance your levels, and flush out the excessive sodium in the body. I had to change up my body lotions and everything because my skin gets so dry. Even my formerly oily skin on my face. 

Yet, despite the desert of a body I have now, it seriously balances out my moods.

But girl....extra salt in your ramen!? Now that's serious!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jun 27, 2018)

SmilingElephant said:


> Lithium is a salt. If you know people who may take Lithium, you might hear them saying they are thirsty a lot more than usual, experience dry skin, dehydration, and so on. You have to drink gallons of water to balance your levels, and flush out the excessive sodium in the body. I had to change up my body lotions and everything because my skin gets so dry. Even my formerly oily skin on my face.
> 
> Yet, despite the desert of a body I have now, it seriously balances out my moods.
> 
> But girl....extra salt in your ramen!? Now that's serious!



Ohh okay. I find when I take B-complex it regulates my horomones especially during PMS times and I dont get as tired or moody anymore. And yes girl. Extra salt. I swear what tastes salty to other people doesnt taste as salty to me. I swear I think my blood pressure has something to do with it. I almost crave salty foods sometimes. I dont eat noodles often, but I get a sudden wave of really really wanting it and thats usually around the time when my pressure drops really low.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 27, 2018)

Finally managed to do box braids correctly. There was a great deal of shed hair since my last wash, but I blow dried my hair on medium heat and tried my best to remove as many shed hairs as I could.

I had a bit of tangling, and maybe 4-6 broken hairs in total, but I’m not too irritated about that.

In total I think I have about 15-20 braids. I didn’t make the parts extremely neat since I show a lot of scalp from having fine hair.

I used these products:

Noughty haircare


via Imgflip Meme Generator


via Imgflip Meme Generator


Deep conditioned with Ichikami, and used Elizavecca as a protein leave-in.

I used the Oyin hair dew as a moisturizer

And Argan oil for heat protectant and smoothing


via Imgflip Meme Generator

************************
This is the finished product:


via Imgflip Meme Generator



via Imgflip Meme Generator


This is my first time doing braids on my own hair, but I like the way they turned out. My intent is to keep them in for two weeks or longer if the style holds up. I kept my last twists in for a full week and they held up fairly well. So we will see. If my hair somehow behaves for over two weeks I’ll keep them in for a full month. If I recognize signs of needing to take them down sooner I don’t mind.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 28, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Ohh okay. I find when I take B-complex it regulates my horomones especially during PMS times and I dont get as tired or moody anymore. And yes girl. Extra salt. I swear what tastes salty to other people doesnt taste as salty to me. I swear I think my blood pressure has something to do with it. I almost crave salty foods sometimes. I dont eat noodles often, but I get a sudden wave of really really wanting it and thats usually around the time when my pressure drops really low.



Wow! It could be because of your pressure...your body will speak to you! My mom used to crave this white clay dirt...come to find out it was some sort of deficiency she had that contributed to her strange craving. I tried taking B complex a few years ago, and it caused me to go Manic. Like...I was so hyped, I could see glitter and confetti everywhere!  Since that era in life, I'm afraid to take it lol!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 28, 2018)

SmilingElephant said:


> Wow! It could be because of your pressure...your body will speak to you! My mom used to crave this white clay dirt...come to find out it was some sort of deficiency she had that contributed to her strange craving. I tried taking B complex a few years ago, and it caused me to go Manic. Like...I was so hyped, I could see glitter and confetti everywhere!  Since that era in life, I'm afraid to take it lol!



@SmilingElephant!!!  Not glitter _*and *_confetti. And not everywhere!!! 

That's funny. 

* somebody tell me I'm not the only one *


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jun 28, 2018)

SmilingElephant said:


> Wow! It could be because of your pressure...your body will speak to you! My mom used to crave this white clay dirt...come to find out it was some sort of deficiency she had that contributed to her strange craving. I tried taking B complex a few years ago, and it caused me to go Manic. Like...I was so hyped, I could see glitter and confetti everywhere!  Since that era in life, I'm afraid to take it lol!



Lmao!! Not funny but funny. Sorry. It gives me energy too. I lose energy like mad especially at work. Like an hour or two into work Ill crash if I dont take my B-Complex in the AM. That also could be from the fact that Coffee is the only thing I drink in the morning though. Coffee and B-Complex in the AM, I become the girl that can work the full shift without a break I swear lol.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 28, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Lmao!! Not funny but funny. Sorry. It gives me energy too. I lose energy like mad especially at work. Like an hour or two into work Ill crash if I dont take my B-Complex in the AM. That also could be from the fact that Coffee is the only thing I drink in the morning though. Coffee and B-Complex in the AM, I become the girl that can work the full shift without a break I swear lol.



Okay at this point, we need to become health buddies!  We can just tag team each other on here every so often  

I followed what you ladies said and managed to get some frozen fruits and veggies from the store yesterday. I am back to eating meat again, and I feel myself gradually improving some. I had a steak fajita bowl just now with beans and rice and veggies and extra guac . The trick now is getting my hydration up...been drinking fluids like a fish 

I'm hoping to get my hair back in shape by the time I graduate in December.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Jun 28, 2018)

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay at this point, we need to become health buddies!  We can just tag team each other on here every so often
> 
> I followed what you ladies said and managed to get some frozen fruits and veggies from the store yesterday. I am back to eating meat again, and I feel myself gradually improving some. I had a steak fajita bowl just now with beans and rice and veggies and extra guac . The trick now is getting my hydration up...been drinking fluids like a fish
> 
> I'm hoping to get my hair back in shape by the time I graduate in December.



Right lol!!! Your hair will bounce back in no time once youre feeding yourself properly and taking care of it. Way before December.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 1, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @SmilingElephant!!!  Not glitter _*and *_confetti. And not everywhere!!!
> 
> That's funny.
> 
> * somebody tell me I'm not the only one *



 Yes ma'am! Glitter and confetti everywhere like somebody offed a gang of Disney fairies! Unicorns on narcotics...just bad!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 1, 2018)

SmilingElephant said:


> Yes ma'am! Glitter and confetti everywhere like somebody offed a gang of Disney fairies! Unicorns on narcotics...just bad!



Guffaaaawwww!


----------



## CurlyRy (Jul 2, 2018)

Sooooo I haven't really done any of the changes that I set out to do to get back babying my hair. I'm actually in a waaaaaay better state (of mind) now than I was before, and I know that it was affecting my health. I feel a lot better now. Anyways, I wanted to go back to wearing my hair in twists but I can't even think about doing my entire head. Back then my hair was a lot shorter (and I was much more disciplined ) So I have another plan...

I tried the styling creme from Urban Hydration and y'all.....that was an absolute mess! Either it didn't mesh well with my other conditioner or it's just crappy and flakey. At first I was like whoa this hold kinda strong...then it was sticky. Once it dried then came the flakes. I "undid" the damage by revisiting some old products. I really like the Palmer's Repairing conditioner, it has just the right amount of thickness for me and it clumps my hair well. I've gotten use to the weird ass coconut smell now too  lol On top of that, I used Shea moisture's Curl Enhancing smoothie. I don't think I've used that since I first went natural. I know I didn't know how the hell to use it either I probably plopped it on and went with it. 

Anywho, I got great results from that combo and i'm very happy  I think I'm going to have to learn to work with my hair in a wash n go like state and just start protecting it this way. I've been loving styling cremes for my hair! I put my hair in two plaits tonight after I put the CES on the ends of my hair. I might baggy my ends tomorrow.

A few weeks back I did Ryler styler rollers and I got a different result. It might be because of the conditioner I used, I'm not sure. Anywho, it was suuuper fluffy and I liked it. I'll include photos of it. I probably took the photos after a week with the style, so it had expanded a bit more than before.

The second batch of photos is how my hair is looking now. More shrinkage but I don't mind. So my short term goal for now is just to keep my ends moisturized. If and after I make that a habit, I'll work on some other stuff haha (Overall, my length looks more or less the same)


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 2, 2018)

CurlyRy said:


> Sooooo I haven't really done any of the changes that I set out to do to get back babying my hair. I'm actually in a waaaaaay better state (of mind) now than I was before, and I know that it was affecting my health. I feel a lot better now. Anyways, I wanted to go back to wearing my hair in twists but I can't even think about doing my entire head. Back then my hair was a lot shorter (and I was much more disciplined ) So I have another plan...
> 
> I tried the styling creme from Urban Hydration and y'all.....that was an absolute mess! Either it didn't mesh well with my other conditioner or it's just crappy and flakey. At first I was like whoa this hold kinda strong...then it was sticky. Once it dried then came the flakes. I "undid" the damage by revisiting some old products. I really like the Palmer's Repairing conditioner, it has just the right amount of thickness for me and it clumps my hair well. I've gotten use to the weird ass coconut smell now too  lol On top of that, I used Shea moisture's Curl Enhancing smoothie. I don't think I've used that since I first went natural. I know I didn't know how the hell to use it either I probably plopped it on and went with it.
> 
> ...



Mmmmm yaaaaasssssss! 

Perfection!


----------



## CurlyRy (Jul 2, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Mmmmm yaaaaasssssss!
> 
> Perfection!




lol girl bye! Ya girl over here strugglin with this hair ..but I'll take the compliment


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 2, 2018)

CurlyRy said:


> lol girl bye! Ya girl over here strugglin with this hair ..but I'll take the compliment



Haha!

I completely understand. 

Make no mistake, if I had someone writing or recording a memoir on how I’ve been doing these past months, concerning my hair, they’d burn whatever information they found. I’ve been all over the place with my hair


----------



## CurlyRy (Jul 3, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Haha!
> 
> I completely understand.
> 
> Make no mistake, if I had someone writing or recording a memoir on how I’ve been doing these past months, concerning my hair, *they’d burn whatever information they found*. I’ve been all over the place with my hair



LOL, chiiile. I be slipping up with the most basic things. Now if somebody were watching me, they would probably be like "and she got the nerve to be posting on a hair forum too, knowing dang well she ain't been sleeping with nan satin bonnet!" lol

But hey, we got this!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 4, 2018)

Angry doesn’t even begin to come close in explaining how I feel.

My mom is just straight up heavy handed, and doesn’t comprehend hair care or being gentle at all. she doesn’t seem to take interest in learning either so I’m really not one to go back and forth with her.

I told her to be gentle, and I told her if she finds any tangles to stop and let me untangle them. She was up to the task even if it took a bit longer. Or so it seemed.

But I asked for some simple cornrows for 4th of July, and the couple of days I work until Sunday and then I was going to take them down. I just wanted four. I made it *TOO* easy for her. I washed my hair, detangled and separated most of the shed hairs, and sectioned my hair going from my forehead on back into four. All she had to was gently cornrow the hair on back.

I gave her no combs or brushes or anything because she rakes through hair when she has utensils.

All I heard was snapping. She was pulling too hard for my comfort. And it took 35 mins for her to finish *ONE* because I kept yelling and explaining that she’s being unnecessarily rough and she’s rushing. Braiding fast doesn’t mean squat to me. Braiding gently and efficiently is what I’m after. She already knows that my hair is something I don’t play around with when it comes to growing.

She got through one, and this is how much hair she managed to break off just using her hands:


via Imgflip Meme Generator

That was one section. *ONE SECTION. *Imagine if I sat there for her to do my entire head. A small portion of that hair is shed hair, but the majority of them are broken ones that she snapped from waaaaaaaay up near my roots, so she was breaking off some of my longest pieces. (And I sat there and looked through all those hairs I collected). She straight up shredded the last inch or so worth of hair on my longest ends. And guess where they are? Yupp. In the middle. Where she tried to do the first cornrow.

I just got up and left. She found it funny that I was “overreacting”, but she has maybe 2-3 inches of hair that she keeps short just so her braids have something to anchor themselves too. Other than that she mostly cuts all of her hair off to keep it short. It’s obviously no struggle for her. I have almost 3 feet worth of my own hair, and she truly hasn’t put one and two together to realize that I got it that long by being unbelievably GENTLE.

She’s convinced that our hair type is somehow indestructible. She’s irritatingly mistaken because our hair is actually one of the most delicate types there are. “I just wanna get in there and comb it really well”. News flash Mom, you can “comb” it all you like, the comb will not, nor will it ever just gline straight through my hair. Which is why I didn’t give her a comb to begin with, and yet with her hands, she still managed to lawn mow my hair.

“I used to do your hair all the time when you were younger”. Yea and it never grew past my armpits. Coincidence? Not by a long shot.

So I had to dust off the remaining bits of somewhat uneven hair. Technically giving me my first “trim” in years. Which In total has taken away 2 inches. 2. Whole. Inches. Which has put me back at 31 inches. 


*SHE STRAIGHT UP TOOK OFF AN INCH OF MY LONGEST LAYERS OF HAIR!!!*

I blame myself. But I legit thought my mom would’ve listened to me. The last time I had her cornrow my hair it was not this difficult and she was no where near as rough, and I actually let her use a brush. Yepp. A full on BRUSH.

If you don’t care, that’s fine. Just tell me so I can make sure not to make this mistake anymore.

I’m so upset. I don’t even want to pop fireworks anymore.


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 4, 2018)

@PlanetCybertron 



Yes ma'am, I don't let anyone in my head anymore.  My mom offered to help me last month and I politely declined her offer.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 4, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> @PlanetCybertron
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ma'am, I don't let anyone in my head anymore.  My mom offered to help me last month and I politely declined her offer.



I tried to give her the benefit of my own doubt but that’s what I get. I’ll get those couple of inches back, but still....


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 4, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I tried to give her the benefit of my own doubt but that’s what I get. I’ll get those couple of inches back, but still....


Craaap!!! I feel your agony even in my toes!! I wouldn't be able to sleep for a few nights if this happened to me. This was an actually dream I had of my grandmother doing this to me. I heard the hairs popping as she harshly grabbed my hair while I sat between her legs. I woke up so relieved to still be asleep in my bed. What a horrible dream. But yours isn't a dream, . I'm wishing you fast hair growth this season.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 4, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Craaap!!! I feel your agony even in my toes!! I wouldn't be able to sleep for a few nights if this happened to me. This was an actually dream I had of my grandmother doing this to me. I heard the hairs popping as she harshly grabbed my hair while I sat between her legs. I woke up so relieved to still be asleep in my bed. What a horrible dream. But yours isn't a dream, . I'm wishing you fast hair growth this season.



I’ve decided to not let it get to me that much. But believe me stuff like this can easily keep me up at night. 

But if I want a protective style I will personally sit there myself and struggle for however long it takes until I get it decent looking. Maybe it was a message to start teaching myself how to cornrow. I’ve never been able to cornrow and I feel like that’s one of the main protective styles everyone can do lol. 

I’ll just Bun for the rest of the week, and probably do box braids again, since they looked pretty nice for it being done by myself. 

I used to have dreams of my hair being cut and whatnot too. I wake up frustrated lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 4, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I’ve decided to not let it get to me that much. But believe me stuff like this can easily keep me up at night.
> 
> But if I want a protective style I will personally sit there myself and struggle for however long it takes until I get it decent looking. Maybe it was a message to start teaching myself how to cornrow. I’ve never been able to cornrow and I feel like that’s one of the main protective styles everyone can do lol.
> 
> ...


Good, you're not letting it get you too too down. I can corn row really well, but not on my own head.  I will also keep trying...no I won't. It won't work lol. You'll Keep on pressing on to those 40 inches and you'll make it.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 5, 2018)

I just wanted to peep in and tell all the ladies THANK YOU for the frozen produce suggestions! 

The vertigo is GONE! I've been going smoothie crazy for the past few days, and eating the frozen veggies and drinking my water. I see my skin trying to make a comeback, and my nails. 

Now I'm just waiting for my hair to come back. I teared up while doing my wash n go the other day.  Omg it looks so stringy!  I am trying my best to not look at it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 5, 2018)

SmilingElephant said:


> I just wanted to peep in and tell all the ladies THANK YOU for the frozen produce suggestions!
> 
> The vertigo is GONE! I've been going smoothie crazy for the past few days, and eating the frozen veggies and drinking my water. I see my skin trying to make a comeback, and my nails.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for my hair to come back. I teared up while doing my wash n go the other day.  Omg it looks so stringy!  I am trying my best to not look at it.



Awww, I know  *pats your back*. Keep asking for healthy hair and you will receive.
That's great news about your skin and nails! Eve's vitamins are great too! They're by the brand called NOW.  Look at the reviews. Good to see you posting


----------



## GabbyABaby (Jul 12, 2018)

What is your current hair routine? My hair looked like this right before it broke off severly. It started off with the middle slowly disappearing like this, then the rest followed.



PlanetCybertron said:


> I have no idea what’s going on with my hair anymore. I did a length check, and it’s normal. Well normal concerning length, and no breakage.
> 
> I’m just pondering what’s going on from the damp phase to the completely dry phase. Maybe it’s just products causing my strands to clump together when damp, along with my new growth behaving differently than my relaxed parts.
> 
> ...


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 12, 2018)

GabbyABaby said:


> What is your current hair routine? My hair looked like this right before it broke off severly. It started off with the middle slowly disappearing like this, then the rest followed.



It depends.

I typically spray my roots only with diluted shampoo every 3-5 days, and then follow with either just a condition rinse, or DC of my choice, or protein treatment, rinse, leave ins, all that Jazz.

Or I opt to co-wash maybe 2-3 times a week in replace of shampoo. Just depends on how I feel.


The first picture is what my hair looks like wet. I speculated it’s probably having to do with the hairs still being stuck together. The second one is what it looks like dry. Pretty much no gaps or anything, except for taper, which is normal.

It doesn’t really have anything to do with my regimen, so much as manipulation. That’s what’s been causing some breakage in the back. While it isn’t completely noticeable when dry, it’s noticeable when wet, which I’ve just chalked up to needing to be more careful. I’ve also noticed I can’t particularly reach my crown area that well, let alone see it. And sometimes when I would be detangling, I’d pull my hair in weird directions because I can’t really see what’s going on back there versus the sides where I can move my head however I need to. I’ve also noticed that repeatedly parting my hair straight down the middle in the same spot causes a lot of sensitivity in that area. So whenever i section my hair I do it horizontally, more upwards towards where my ears are.

I just can’t really use any combs or brushes, and for the earlier half of this year I was detangling it of the shower using a wide tooth comb, and my hair just doesn’t hold up well with utensils. So I only run a comb through my hair under running water in the shower, and once I get out I just let it air dry and detangle a bit, and leave it alone.


----------



## GabbyABaby (Jul 13, 2018)

My hair looked the same way wet, then it would dry and look filled in. I asked your regimen because I wanted to know how often you were manipulating it. For me, I was co-washing a couple times a week which I honestly feel like lead to breakage. I also was parting it down the middle constantly when combing it, which lead to a sensitive area in the back. I would just suggest finding the source of breakage and giving it major TLC. What helped me was separating it from the rest of my hair when I was combing/detangling or moisturizing to give it special attention and slapping extra conditioner on it when DC'ing.



PlanetCybertron said:


> It depends.
> 
> I typically spray my roots only with diluted shampoo every 3-5 days, and then follow with either just a condition rinse, or DC of my choice, or protein treatment, rinse, leave ins, all that Jazz.
> 
> ...


----------



## GabbyABaby (Jul 13, 2018)

Wow, I am so sorry. I'm getting horrible flashbacks just reading this story. My mom is the *same* exact way. The last time I let her do my relaxer I went from BSL to armpit length with no scissors. She has no concept of being gentle at all.



PlanetCybertron said:


> Angry doesn’t even begin to come close in explaining how I feel.
> 
> My mom is just straight up heavy handed, and doesn’t comprehend hair care or being gentle at all. she doesn’t seem to take interest in learning either so I’m really not one to go back and forth with her.
> 
> ...


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 13, 2018)

GabbyABaby said:


> My hair looked the same way wet, then it would dry and look filled in. I asked your regimen because I wanted to know how often you were manipulating it. For me, I was co-washing a couple times a week which I honestly feel like lead to breakage. I also was parting it down the middle constantly when combing it, which lead to a sensitive area in the back. I would just suggest finding the source of breakage and giving it major TLC. What helped me was separating it from the rest of my hair when I was combing/detangling or moisturizing to give it special attention and slapping extra conditioner on it when DC'ing.



When I stated manipulation, it’s not so much anything to do with washing frequency or products.  As long as I use my hands, and detangle with the flow of water, I can co-wash or deep condition however much I wish, so long as I keep an even ratio of moisture to protein. I don’t use the comb in the shower every time. Maybe 1-2 times a week to remove shed hairs. Every other time I just let the water get the majority of shed hairs, and massage my scalp a bit, rinse, and air dry.

It’s to do with the utensils. As trying to detangle once I’m out of the shower. As previously mentioned. Once out of the shower, I just don’t use any combs or brushes, or make any parts. Occasionally I’ll make a part to apply DC, but I make it a point not to part my hair but maybe 1-2times every couple of weeks. If I’m applying DC I’ll just massage it everywhere and into the roots as a whole. No parting. It’s been a while since I’ve revised the manipulation frequency. 

This is what my hair was looking like towards the beginning of January/February of this year: 


via Imgflip Meme Generator

So it’s slowly coming along. I just was worried as to where the progress was going as of late. 

I suspect it’s mostly to do with my hair diameter. It’s very very fine, and just doesn’t do well with hair tools.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 13, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Awww, I know  *pats your back*. Keep asking for healthy hair and you will receive.
> That's great news about your skin and nails! Eve's vitamins are great too! They're by the brand called NOW.  Look at the reviews. Good to see you posting



Thanks! 

Hey everyone! 

@PlanetCybertron im sorry to hear about your hair! That's literally why I refuse to let anyone lay hands on my head...ppl don't care unless it is on THEM.  Im sure your hair will bounce back in no time!

Meanwhile, I managed to get some Nature's Bounty HSN (I love that brand), and some iron tablets. Along with that, the fruits and veggies everyday, the water intake, the JBCO every 1-2 times a week... Im going back to co-washing EVERY.DAY. like I used to back in the day. My hair growth exploded when I co-washed everyday, and then shampoo/deep condition on the weekend.

Plus, I give myself a good scalp massage when I do...so Im going to do this every single day until it gets "cold" here in Florida. 

My goal is for my longer strands to reach at least an inch past HL, right now its right at HL...and of course for my thickness to come back. Im suited up! All systems go!


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 14, 2018)

@PlanetCybertron Did you comb your hair the same way to take those wet vs dry photos?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 14, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> @PlanetCybertron Did you comb your hair the same way to take those wet vs dry photos?



As in going towards the back? 

I don’t really understand the question


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 14, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> When I stated manipulation, it’s not so much anything to do with washing frequency or products.  As long as I use my hands, and detangle with the flow of water, I can co-wash or deep condition however much I wish, so long as I keep an even ratio of moisture to protein. I don’t use the comb in the shower every time. Maybe 1-2 times a week to remove shed hairs. Every other time I just let the water get the majority of shed hairs, and massage my scalp a bit, rinse, and air dry.
> 
> It’s to do with the utensils. As trying to detangle once I’m out of the shower. As previously mentioned. Once out of the shower, I just don’t use any combs or brushes, or make any parts. Occasionally I’ll make a part to apply DC, but I make it a point not to part my hair but maybe 1-2times every couple of weeks. If I’m applying DC I’ll just massage it everywhere and into the roots as a whole. No parting. It’s been a while since I’ve revised the manipulation frequency.
> 
> ...


I am admiring your growth!


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 14, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> I am admiring your growth!



Aww thanks. 

I try not to point out all the flaws I see. Sometimes I contemplate chopping well over 12 inches off, but then I see how far I’ve come, and how much easier it would be to slowly the trim the ends. That way It won’t cause too big of an emotional hurricane, and I end up regretting it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 14, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Aww thanks.
> 
> I try not to point out all the flaws I see. Sometimes I contemplate chopping well over 12 inches off, but then I see how far I’ve come, and how much easier it would be to slowly the trim the ends. That way It won’t cause too big of an emotional hurricane, and I end up regretting it.



Don't mind the flaws just keep doing what you do! Don't split your hair in the back if you do that. 

NO! To 12" chop!


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 15, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> As in going towards the back?
> 
> I don’t really understand the question



Yeah. I was wondering if maybe your nape is shorter than the rest of your hair, which if you combed your hair all back in the wet photo and not in the dry one, the nape's shortness vs the rest of your hair could create that thinning effect at the ends. It seems like maybe in the dry photo some of your hair in the front is not combed back? Or is that a headband your wearing?


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 15, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Don't mind the flaws just keep doing what you do! Don't split your hair in the back if you do that.
> 
> NO! To 12" chop!



Yeah, I agree. You have to figure out what the issue is first before cutting anything, and _address _it or it might just happen again. As long as your ends are not split, you shouldn't cut yet. We gotta figure out what's going on. And with regards to cutting 12 inches off at once... _do not do it!!_


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 15, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> Yeah. I was wondering if maybe your nape is shorter than the rest of your hair, which if you combed your hair all back in the wet photo and not in the dry one, the nape's shortness vs the rest of your hair could create that thinning effect at the ends. It seems like maybe in the dry photo some of your hair in the front is not combed back? Or is that a headband your wearing?




Ahh I see. 

On the contrary, my nape is actually the longest.

In The dry picture, that hair you’re seeing that’s a bit raised at the top, is actually my bangs. I put them forward, but they’re not that long. Maybe to my nose. They don’t really add much. 

But in both pictures all my hair is combed back. But that’s a definitely a good point. I think it also has something to do with my new growth. 

I’ve noticed the more new growth I have, the more my hair will start to clump all the way down to the ends. The coily parts that are clumped, start to gather their little bits of hair, and I think after a wash it makes that separated look more pronounced versus when it’s dry and my roots are all fluffed out so the hair can lay evenly. 

Maybe that’s a contributing factor too?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 15, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> And with regards to cutting 12 inches off at once... _do not do it!!_



I won’t lol. 

To add, I do think it’s about time for me to start trimming. Let along regularly. 

I haven’t the slightest i sea how to do a proper self trim, which is why I’ve put it off for so long, but I think ultimately, my hemline could do with some brushing up maybe 2-3 times a month. More than likely by the end of this year I’ll at least take off 2 inches.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 15, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I won’t lol.
> 
> To add, I do think it’s about time for me to start trimming. Let along regularly.
> 
> I haven’t the slightest i sea how to do a proper self trim, which is why I’ve put it off for so long, but I think ultimately, my hemline could do with some brushing up maybe 2-3 times a month. More than likely by the end of this year I’ll at least take off 2 inches.



Do you mean 2-3 times a year? I think you would end up taking off more than 2 inches a year if you actually mean 2-3 times per month. Btw, I think 2 inches is a great goal for a year. Most people trim 1-2 inches per year if they get a trim every 4 months or so.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 15, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Ahh I see.
> 
> On the contrary, my nape is actually the longest.
> 
> ...



Oh so you're relaxed! Okay. And that bangs part makes sense. It could be anemia. Sisterwithrealhair had ends that looked kind of like that when she was anemic. Have you gotten bloodwork?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 15, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> Do you mean 2-3 times a year? I think you would end up taking off more than 2 inches a year if you actually mean 2-3 times per month. Btw, I think 2 inches is a great goal for a year. Most people trim 1-2 inches per year if they get a trim every 4 months or so.



Yes I meant year lol. Breaking it up into 1/2 inch trims would probably do me well too.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 15, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> Oh so you're relaxed! Okay. And that bangs part makes sense. It could be anemia. Sisterwithrealhair had ends that looked kind of like that when she was anemic. Have you gotten bloodwork?



I better not have anything wrong with me lol.

But I get blood work done twice a year. 

Everything is in check. I compete in sports, and eat healthy, all that Jazz. I’m 23, so I’m doing my best to not have anything wrong with me at this young of an age lol. 


But it’s more than likely either more sparse ends towards the bottom, that I’ll probably just slowly trim away to thicken them up, or it’s that transition between wet and dry that makes my ends look like that.


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 15, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I better not have anything wrong with me lol.
> 
> But I get blood work done twice a year.
> 
> ...



Thank goodness. Good luck growing your hair out full and thick


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 15, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> Thank goodness. Good luck growing your hair out full and thick



Thank you! 

I hope you reach all your hair goals too. What are your goals if I may ask?


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 15, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I hope you reach all your hair goals too. What are your goals if I may ask?



I want to reach a giant wash n go. Don't know how long my hair will have to be for that though. Probably tbl. If I manage to reach that goal before I reach tbl, I would also like for it to be at least belly button length stretched.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 15, 2018)

FadingDelilah said:


> I want to reach a giant wash n go. Don't know how long my hair will have to be for that though. Probably tbl. If I manage to reach that goal before I reach tbl, I would also like for it to be at least belly button length stretched.



That’s gonna look beautiful!


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jul 16, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> That’s gonna look beautiful!



Thank you!  A lot of my hair suddenly fell out last year so I have different densities, which is hindering me, but I just have to be patient and get bloodwork done soon.I think yours will definitely look beautiful too


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 19, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I hope you reach all your hair goals too. What are your goals if I may ask?



I simply want to reach the birthmark on my back...which is about 2-3 inches above TBL...and my thickness back. I hope to reach all of this by the end of the year.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 24, 2018)

SmilingElephant said:


> I simply want to reach the birthmark on my back...which is about 2-3 inches above TBL...and my thickness back. I hope to reach all of this by the end of the year.



I’d say you can make it. I’m not sure if your Avatar is your most recent photo but if it is you’re already super close anyways. 

It’s about 5 months to December. So that’s a good amount of time


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 30, 2018)

Measured my hair again after relaxing about a week ago.

Monistat challenge proved effective. Made it back to just under 33 inches. Think I’m At like 32.7 inches exactly. So that setback wasn’t as bad as I thought. Although it still irritates me to think about it...so I won’t.

Finished day two of the inversion challenge, so by the end of the challenge I’m hoping to see 34 inches or just shy of it. I’m 6 inches away from my goal of 40”, and Classic.


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 30, 2018)

Way to go @PlanetCybertron !!


----------



## brg240 (Jul 30, 2018)

Im slightly irritated. Someone online commented that it only takes 15 min to wash even long hair and I was lol no. And  someone came at me :/

*Anyway, how long does washing your hair take?*

I don't think I've posted in here all year. (Maybe?) But I'm at the same length that I've been at for 4 years. Barely tbl. Siiigh. Anyway I'm going to cut 3-6 inches off on bday at the end of october. Maybe earlier I'm unsure. 

Earlier this year I was taking better cate bc I wanted to reach classic or full tbl by my bday but life happens.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 30, 2018)

brg240 said:


> Im slightly irritated. Someone online commented that it only takes 15 min to wash even long hair and I was lol no. And  someone came at me :/
> 
> *Anyway, how long does washing your hair take?*
> 
> ...



I have nowhere near long hair at between apl and bsl natural but washing my hair doesn't take long. The longest part is letting the dc set. Everything else including styling is a breeze but I know I'm one of the lucky ones. As a whole shampoo applying dc and detangling is 30 min when I'm taking my time. I'm of course just speculating but I don't think it will get any harder to wash and style but will take longer once I reach longer lengths. Like I said b4 though I know in that aspect I am truly blessed because that's not the norm. Especially for a natural head.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 31, 2018)

brg240 said:


> Im slightly irritated. Someone online commented that it only takes 15 min to wash even long hair and I was lol no. And  someone came at me :/
> 
> *Anyway, how long does washing your hair take?*
> 
> ...




I’m sure your hair is absolutely beautiful! You’ll get to classic in no time! 

I think it depends on your hairs overall density, curl pattern, etc.

Some days, espeacially if I’ve been stretching for months on end, it takes up to 30-35 mins to just shampoo and wash my hair, let alone try and detangle whenever I did detangle.

My hair at this length now, it’s taking less and less time. One time I timed myself out of curiosity and I was in and out of the shower in less than 10 mins or just about. That included washingnmy body, washing my hair, detangling and rinsing.

On average it takes me 15-20 mins if I’m taking my time somewhat.

When I was natural it took about the same amount of time, but I have insanely fine hair that just softens up and separates under running water. When soaking wet it compresses well over half of it’s normal density when dry, so it behaves under the shower quite a bit.

I have about 33inches of hair, and the biggest thing that takes up time is my scalp. It’s so finicky and sensitive that I typically spend several mins just massaging it and breaking up build up.

I also think some products aid in shower time. Some aid more than others, some more or less for certain hair types. Herbal Essences ensures I’m in and out of the shower lickity split. It’s about the only conditioner that gives me an insanely amount of high moisture and slip. Something thick like TGIN, or SM, or Maui is going to take a min for me to work in and detangle through on account of slippage.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 31, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> I’m sure your hair absolutely beautiful!
> 
> I think it depends on your hairs overall density, curl pattern, etc.
> 
> ...


Agreed... Density in particular is huge when it comes down to time. I have fine hair as well which is prob why it's so easy to wash/style.


----------



## Daina (Jul 31, 2018)

brg240 said:


> Im slightly irritated. Someone online commented that it only takes 15 min to wash even long hair and I was lol no. And  someone came at me :/
> 
> *Anyway, how long does washing your hair take?*
> 
> ...



I'm WHiP length and have coarse strands with medium to high density. Even when I am so called going fast because I'm pressed for time it stills takes a minimum of 30-45 for me to cleanse my hair. The quickest I've ever co-washed, conditioned and detangled was about 30/35 minutes. I have to work in sections. Detangling is a breeze under running water for me but I just have a lot of hair.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Aug 10, 2018)

Maintenance is driving me nutts on my hair as it gets longer. Not to mention my hair just doesn't wanna pass W'Hip Length. My hair is seriously creeping in length. I can get from BSL to WL in two to three months, but can't get from W'hip to full HL to save my damn life. Like whyyyy??? I don't think I'm gonna make it to TBL by the end of this year. I just trimmed two months ago and I feel like I need another trim.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 10, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Maintenance is driving me nutts on my hair as it gets longer. Not to mention my hair just doesn't wanna pass W'Hip Length. My hair is seriously creeping in length. I can get from BSL to WL in two to three months, but can't get from W'hip to full HL to save my damn life. Like whyyyy??? I don't think I'm gonna make it to TBL by the end of this year. I just trimmed two months ago and I feel like I need another trim.



((BIG HUG))
It’s OK, sis. We have another year to make it.
Sounds like you’re doing well though. Maybe it’s a case of “a watched pot.”


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Aug 10, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> ((BIG HUG))
> It’s OK, sis. We have another year to make it.
> Sounds like you’re doing well though. Maybe it’s a case of “a watched pot.”



Im starting to think I may need to change my regimen. What was working when I was MBL and shorter isnt working at this length. Im trying to figure out what is it that I may need to change.


----------



## snoop (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm still trucking along and trying to keep it simple.  My wash routine isn't as consistent as it used to be, but I figure that it'll get get back to normal in a few months.  Last week, I used the African threading method to stretch my hair.


----------



## Daina (Aug 21, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Maintenance is driving me nutts on my hair as it gets longer. Not to mention my hair just doesn't wanna pass W'Hip Length. My hair is seriously creeping in length. I can get from BSL to WL in two to three months, but can't get from W'hip to full HL to save my damn life. Like whyyyy??? I don't think I'm gonna make it to TBL by the end of this year. I just trimmed two months ago and I feel like I need another trim.



@NaturalShe94, sis I feel the same way! It's taking much longer to get to HL let alone full HL. I think my growth spurt happens in summer and although I haven't flat ironed in months not sure I've had much progress. I will flat iron again in November and hope to see some progress. If I haven't made as much progress as I'd like, I'm going to be changing up my regimen as well.


----------



## snoop (Aug 21, 2018)

Daina said:


> @NaturalShe94, sis I feel the same way! It's taking much longer to get to HL let alone full HL. I think my growth spurt happens in summer and although I haven't flat ironed in months not sure I've had much progress. I will flat iron again in November and hope to see some progress. If I haven't made as much progress as I'd like, I'm going to be changing up my regimen as well.



I second that.   I fell like I've been hanging around WL too long.  Maybe I claimed to early? I'm going to have to start doing way more length checks so that I have pictures to compare with. 

What is W'HIP? Between waist and hip?


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Aug 21, 2018)

Daina said:


> @NaturalShe94, sis I feel the same way! It's taking much longer to get to HL let alone full HL. I think my growth spurt happens in summer and although I haven't flat ironed in months not sure I've had much progress. I will flat iron again in November and hope to see some progress. If I haven't made as much progress as I'd like, I'm going to be changing up my regimen as well.



My growth spurt usually happens in summer as well. I thought for sure I was going to be full HL by the end of summer. I haven’t straightened my hair in forever, 2+ years I believe. I usually stretch with conditioner to see my length. I may go ahead and straighten after labor day when the weather gets cooler up here. Im attempting to incorporate oil rinses into my regimen for easier detangling based on the thread “dont sleep on oil rinses” I came across last week. I actually tried it this past wash day and it cut my detangling time in half. Hopefully that helps cut down whatever breakage I may be getting during detangling and then Ill see if my length shows any progress from then.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Aug 21, 2018)

snoop said:


> I second that.   I fell like I've been hanging around WL too long.  Maybe I claimed to early? I'm going to have to start doing way more length checks so that I have pictures to compare with.
> 
> What is W'HIP? Between waist and hip?



Yes. That point where you’ve passed Waist but not quite Hip Length.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 23, 2018)

So far I’ve got a ton of new growth again. Yay!
However I’ve completely eased myself into the rhythm of work and school. Im usually at school for well over 8-9 hours Monday, Wednesday, and Friday, and I work maybe 4-5 days a week for 4-6 hour shifts.

Couple that with sports and/or training 4-5 times a week, and my hair becomes one of the last few things I think about.

My negligence finally caught up to me this past week , and while I didn’t see any breakage, my scalp suffered quite a bit. It started off with this tingling feeling and turned into full blown irritation. No flakes or dandruff, just itchy irritation. I won’t lie, I stratched. Even after two scalp only washes and an ACV treatment the inflammation is still there.

And I’m usually one to keep up with scalp care, but these things happen.

So far I sprayed lemon juice on my scalp, rinsed with cool water, shampooed, and used rose water as a leave in with coconut oil. My scalp is still irritated but not as much. It’ll probably calm down by next week. If not, it’ll probably be a trip to the dermatologist, or at the very least to the medication shampoo section of a pharmacy.


----------



## Daina (Aug 24, 2018)

snoop said:


> I second that.   I fell like I've been hanging around WL too long.  Maybe I claimed to early? I'm going to have to start doing way more length checks so that I have pictures to compare with.
> 
> What is W'HIP? Between waist and hip?



Hey @snoop, yes W'Hip is in between waist and hip length. I thought the same thing about did I claim WL too early? But when I go back and look at pics it doesn't seem like it. I have been very hair lazy the past few months and I just need to do better. While I've been low manipulation there have also been weeks where I don't moisturize enough, seal enough or leverage my vitamins and supplements. So hopefully with the end of summer I can pick it up again.


----------



## Daina (Aug 24, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> My growth spurt usually happens in summer as well. I thought for sure I was going to be full HL by the end of summer. I haven’t straightened my hair in forever, 2+ years I believe. I usually stretch with conditioner to see my length. I may go ahead and straighten after labor day when the weather gets cooler up here. Im attempting to incorporate oil rinses into my regimen for easier detangling based on the thread “dont sleep on oil rinses” I came across last week. I actually tried it this past wash day and it cut my detangling time in half. Hopefully that helps cut down whatever breakage I may be getting during detangling and then Ill see if my length shows any progress from then.



@NaturalShe94, hmmm I'm off to read that thread. I've recently incorporated oil rinses in my skin regimen so come fall this may be a great game changer for my hair as well.


----------



## snoop (Aug 25, 2018)

Daina said:


> Hey @snoop, yes W'Hip is in between waist and hip length. I thought the same thing about did I claim WL too early? But when I go back and look at pics it doesn't seem like it. I have been very hair lazy the past few months and I just need to do better. While I've been low manipulation there have also been weeks where I don't moisturize enough, seal enough or leverage my vitamins and supplements. So hopefully with the end of summer I can pick it up again.



This may be it.  I've kind of fallen off with weekly washes and switched to every two weeks and my hair hold moisture much better now so I don't "need" to moistuize daily.  Even though I haven't experienced any noticeable setbacks, my hair probably thrives with my original routine, so I need to go back to it instead of taking the lazy way out.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 25, 2018)

Haven’t been in this thread in a minute. I cut my hair 3 weeks ago. I cut over 3 inches due to the ssk’s I had. I went a good amount of time withought trimming and I was wearing high puffs, so that added to ask issue.

Despite the cut, I’m past MBL stretched but I’d have to straighten my hair to get an accurate length check which I don’t have the patience to do.

@snoop I wash every 2 weeks now too. My hair is not dried out or anything either. I just can’t be bothered. I’m still taking care of my hair, my energy is just low these days.


----------



## Daina (Aug 25, 2018)

snoop said:


> This may be it.  I've kind of fallen off with weekly washes and switched to every two weeks and my hair hold moisture much better now so I don't "need" to moistuize daily.  Even though I haven't experienced any noticeable setbacks, my hair probably thrives with my original routine, so I need to go back to it instead of taking the lazy way out.



I can only cleanse every 2 weeks in fall/winter and spring. Summertime my scalp gets build up easily and inflamed.


----------



## snoop (Aug 25, 2018)

I did a quick wash today: shampoo (instead of clay), Aubrey Organics protein treatment instead of the Komaza care protein treatment, and my regular Giovanni rinse out conditioner.  I couldn't twist my hair right away so I wore a plastic cap under a scarf the whole day.  Tonight, I put my hair into twists and my hair felt so good.  It felt moisturized even though it was naked.  I think that I've got a really good coating of sebum on my hair now.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hey ladies, 

Another quick check in. I ended up doing a “soft” press yesterday using low heat just in hopes of making my hair manageable for at least the next 3 weeks hopefully. Looks like a blow out since it’s still humid and my hair began to revert quite a bit. 

I did dust my ends a bit. It wasn’t too bad since I did cut last month. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Sep 18, 2018)

So I found a new way to detangle wonderfully. My wash days are every Sunday and it use to be my same ol plaited  bun for a week during work and then take it down Sunday again. If my scalp starts killing me in the middle of the week then I MUST cowash. Then I realized I needed to start detangling twice in the week because Sundays started to become messy. Hair everywhere, detangling became a headache and I started losing more hair than I think I should have been. Well, last week I screwed up; didn’t detangle in the middle of the week like I was supposed too. I Mentally prepared myself for a headache this past Sunday. However, I decided to try something different, I pulled out a travel sized bottle I had from July of Tresseme Moisture Rich Conditioner, sectioned my hair, spritzed with water then applied the conditoner. Oh my goodness, my hair detangled so easyyyyy. I lost WAY less hair than usual. I havent used Tressemme in YEARS. I only had that bottle because I saw it in the middle section of Walmart for a dollar and I knew I was traveling and couldnt take my actual products so I bought it as a “just in case.” Looks like Ive got use for it again


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Oct 6, 2018)

Hip Length finally lol. I decided to do a length check tonight because I was detangling tonight and when I wanted to stretch my arms without completely letting go of my hair I realized my hair was longer than the span of my arm going up, but it wasn’t JUST longer, it was some serious inches longer. I was stretching my arm and really couldnt get my arm to the end lol. Called bae in the room like “can you come take me a length pic” lol. 
The pic on the left is the same one I had uploaded in February. The right pic is tonight.


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 6, 2018)

@NaturalShe94 

Whohoo!! 
Congratulations!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Oct 6, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> @NaturalShe94
> 
> Whohoo!!
> Congratulations!



Thanks sis.  Girl to be honest I almost gave up on HL. Lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 6, 2018)

@NaturalShe94 Congrats on reaching HL!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Oct 6, 2018)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @NaturalShe94 Congrats on reaching HL!



 !!!


----------



## Daina (Oct 6, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Hip Length finally lol. I decided to do a length check tonight because I was detangling tonight and when I wanted to stretch my arms without completely letting go of my hair I realized my hair was longer than the span of my arm going up, but it wasn’t JUST longer, it was some serious inches longer. I was stretching my arm and really couldnt get my arm to the end lol. Called bae in the room like “can you come take me a length pic” lol.
> The pic on the left is the same one I had uploaded in February. The right pic is tonight.
> 
> View attachment 436457



@NaturalShe94 beautiful hair sis! Are you sure that isn't TBL?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 6, 2018)

@beauti


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Oct 6, 2018)

Daina said:


> @NaturalShe94 beautiful hair sis! Are you sure that isn't TBL?


 
Tail wahhh? 
Isn't TBL like right before the booty? Like right there at the very top of..................... the crack?  (I'm so sorry, I tried to find the very best way to describe it and couldn't think of a better word)


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Oct 6, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Tail wahhh?
> Isn't TBL like right before the booty? Like right there at the very top of..................... the crack?  (I'm so sorry, I tried to find the very best way to describe it and couldn't think of a better word)



Technically it’s a few inches below the beginning of the butt crack. BCL would be butt crack length. For tailbone it’s where the coccyx/whatever you call that thing begins. I just refer to it as the halfway mark betweenness BCL and Classic.

But tbh it looks like you’re way past Hip and more or less at BCL already.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Oct 6, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Technically it’s a few inches below the beginning of the butt crack. BCL would be butt crack length. For tailbone it’s where the coccyx/whatever you call that thing begins. I just refer to it as the halfway mark betweenness BCL and Classic.
> 
> But tbh it looks like you’re way past Hip and more or less at BCL already.



Its about an inch and a half or a little less from my BC. So full HL, grazing BCL?


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Oct 6, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Its about an inch and a half or a little less from my BC. So full HL, grazing BCL?



That’s what I would call. Definitely!


----------



## snoop (Oct 7, 2018)

@NaturalShe94 Congratulations! Your progress is amazing and your hair is beautiful!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Oct 7, 2018)

snoop said:


> @NaturalShe94 Congratulations! Your progress is amazing and your hair is beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## beauti (Oct 7, 2018)

*@flyygirlll2 thank you sis! *


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Oct 7, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Hip Length finally lol. I decided to do a length check tonight because I was detangling tonight and when I wanted to stretch my arms without completely letting go of my hair I realized my hair was longer than the span of my arm going up, but it wasn’t JUST longer, it was some serious inches longer. I was stretching my arm and really couldnt get my arm to the end lol. Called bae in the room like “can you come take me a length pic” lol.
> The pic on the left is the same one I had uploaded in February. The right pic is tonight.
> 
> View attachment 436457


What is your hair routine? 

I ask because your hair looks great! And while my hair is closing in on that same length, it’s still dry and undefined most days. Your hair looks so hydrated.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Oct 7, 2018)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> What is your hair routine?
> 
> I ask because your hair looks great! And while my hair is closing in on that same length, it’s still dry and undefined most days. Your hair looks so hydrated.



It's a little damp in that pic, but for the most part it does stay hydrated. Your sig says you have Low Po hair. Me too, well kinda. Regardless, I follow a Low Po regimen most of the time.

*Sundays:* Sulfate Free Wash, Deep Condition under hooded dyer, section hair and moisturize with a leave in, seal with an oil. Brush it all back, plait it, bun it.

*Wed:* Take my hair down, spritz with water and moisturizer or detangler, detangle, plait back, bun it.

* Sat: *Do the same thing I did Wednesday but instead of using a moisturizer or detangler, I'll do an oil rinse.

Not every Sunday I deep condition. Most Sundays, I only shampoo and condition. I used to deep condition every Sunday, that was when my hair was dry and undefined like you mentioned yours is. I also shampoo with a sulfate shampoo or clarifying shampoo twice a month. That sulfate free stuff is nice and all until my conditioner stops working. I need CLEAN hair in order for my hair to take in moisture.
I also alternate between moisture rich and protein rich products. Bunning after moisturizing has helped my hair hold moisture tremendously. If my hair doesn't need to be out, I don't wear it out.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Oct 7, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> It's a little damp in that pic, but for the most part it does stay hydrated. Your sig says you have Low Po hair. Me too, well kinda. Regardless, I follow a Low Po regimen most of the time.
> 
> *Sundays:* Sulfate Free Wash, Deep Condition under hooded dyer, section hair and moisturize with a leave in, seal with an oil. Brush it all back, plait it, bun it.
> 
> ...




Thanks for replying. 

I bun all the time too which is how I think I’ve been able to grow my hair to where it is despite the fact that it’s so dry. 

My hair really does better with shampooing. When I shampoo, my hair clumps and I can do a good deal of finger detangling also. When I rinse it out my hair doesn’t feel bad. But by the time I start adding conditioner it just starts to poof up even in the shower. Adding more conditioner seems to only help so much since it just becomes a thing of only so much absorbing but still the definition isn’t there as much as when it was shampooed. 

Idk. This week I’m gonna try adding styling products to my hair while in the shower to see if that does anything. Sorry for the tangent.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Oct 7, 2018)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I bun all the time too which is how I think I’ve been able to grow my hair to where it is despite the fact that it’s so dry.
> 
> ...



Usually frizz-prone hair, like mine, needs ultra moisturizing. Use really heavy butters and crème for styling and super thick conditioners after shampooing.
After shampooing, my hair is usually defined and super duper silky. But if I were to ever let it dry that way, it would be so fragile. Deep condition under heat weekly or bi-weekly. To be honest that was a true game changer for me as far as moisture goes. Ever since DCing under heat became a routine, my hair pretty much holds moisture like never before.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Oct 12, 2018)

So after an unwanted trim, some months back, I’m back to 85cm, which is 33.4, nearly 33.5 inches. 

For whatever reason my hair doesn’t seem to be getting longer, although if I had to take an educated guess, I’m probably doing that “watching paint dry” thing, and it probably is getting longer since my last length photo looked like it was progressing, and have decided to revise my regimen a bit in order to a) further keep my hands and utensils away from my hair, b) distract myself, and c) Protect my hair even more since I’ve been sleeping without any type of bonnet on for about 3 weeks now, and my satin pillow case is worn out and causing snagging. Pretty sure it’s all the above mentioned issues. 

Today was wash day, and one particular part of my towards my ear on the right side, I separated 4 different areas that had SSKs. 4. Ffffffffffffffour. I got it down to two lone hair that refused to come out, so I cut them. I really didn’t want to deal with that any longer. I had been sitting there for at least 40 mins. 

So I think I’ll have more luck with this regimen:

1. Full wash day on whatever day I choose. Detangle in shower with wide tooth comb
2. Air dry
3. Three plaits to keep hair neat and together
4. Stretch washing to once a week


I’ve managed to fix my scalp issue, with the help of just asking a dermatologist. Something I should’ve womaned up and done months ago. Shampoo for sensitive scalp. Problem solved. So the stretching washes shouldn’t be a problem. I think I’m causing very slow amounts of breakage at a rate that’s very close to my growth rate, but not enough to overshadow my growth rate, and I’m more or less just stagnating. 

So while this isn’t really a challenge considering I’ve always just had my hair in a bun for years, I think I’m going to back to keeping my hair completely protected with a satin wrap cap, and going back to my beanies/snoods. I remember seeing my best years worth of retention doing that.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Oct 17, 2018)

Added Shea Butter to my weekly regimen. I use it from time to time but not routinely. However, I’ve started to add it to my wash day routine after applying moisturizer for the sake of my ends and retaining them. Also to keep my curls clumped together. This journey to TBL will require some serious length retention at this point being that the temperature has seriously dropped in my area now.


----------



## snoop (Oct 22, 2018)

So last week I celebrated 7 years natural!  

So, feeling all good about things, I decided to do an official length check and I realized that I've experienced my first setback and it's big!  So not only did I not gain any length over the year, but I've also lost an inch!!!  I've been feeling butt hurt since yesterday.  It makes sense now, why whenever I'd do an impromtu check it didn't feel like I was gaining anything -- but it's so hard to tell when you only grow 4 inches per year.  

I'd been slacking on taking care of my hair -- not moisturizing daily because my hair holds so much moisture better; wearing my twists down and on my shoulder; stretching out wash days.  Man.  You live an you learn.  

I'm even more sad because this year's growth would have taken me really close to TBL (I for whatever reason thought that it would take me another 3 years from waist length.)

So, time to re-focused and grow, grow, grow!


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 22, 2018)

@snoop



You can do it!!
I've definitely been there before and it is really discouraging.  Especially when we know better.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 23, 2018)

@snoop one more year to tailbone length is still a better deal than 3 more years to tailbone length!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Oct 23, 2018)

snoop said:


> So last week I celebrated 7 years natural!
> 
> So, feeling all good about things, I decided to do an official length check and I realized that I've experienced my first setback and it's big!  So not only did I not gain any length over the year, but I've also lost an inch!!!  I've been feeling butt hurt since yesterday.  It makes sense now, why whenever I'd do an impromtu check it didn't feel like I was gaining anything -- but it's so hard to tell when you only grow 4 inches per year.
> 
> ...



I've been in your shoes a few times! I slacked so bad, I had to chop it right back off last year in the middle of my journey!
Time to get on track again lol  You've got this!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Oct 23, 2018)

Attacked breakage once and for all with my absolute last secret weapon.... Aphogee 2-step. I didnt wanna go in with such a hard protein treatment being that my hair is mostly bunned like all day/everyday so I didnt think I would need it. But, I def went for it this past Sunday and put breakage to an end! I did, however have to load layers and layers AND LAYERS of conditioner after I washed out the 2-step because my hair was eating up the conditioner so fast. Like ma was THIRSTY lol.... But after that, hadn’t seen any breakage whatsoever


----------



## snoop (Oct 23, 2018)

MzSwift said:


> @snoop
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chicoro said:


> @snoop one more year to tailbone length is still a better deal than 3 more years to tailbone length!





NaturalShe94 said:


> I've been in your shoes a few times! I slacked so bad, I had to chop it right back off last year in the middle of my journey!
> Time to get on track again lol  You've got this!



Thanks everyone for the encouragement!  It means a lot!!!   


I'll just drop my progress picture here...


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Oct 23, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Attacked breakage once and for all with my absolute last secret weapon.... Aphogee 2-step.



I’m gonna have to get back on that. The breakage I’ve been seeing hasn’t been eating up my length but I have SO many flyaways around my canopy, where it’s been showing itself.

**********************
On a different note for my post, For Winter, and however long I feel after that, I’ve gone back to complete coverage.

Like so:


via Imgflip Meme Generator

My scarf lays flat enough to where my work hat covers it. That’s all I care about lol. I’ve gone back to my Bantu knots for about the last 3 weeks, so I’ll keep doing them through the end of this year.

 I’ve also been venturing into Flaxseed gel territory. I really like it, and it’s been a while since I made any. Goes well with the Ceramide treatment I have so I’ve been mixing them together and applying it on dry or damp hair and leaving it alone for a week, and then washing and repeating. So far I’m content.

Measured one last time before I completely forget about my hair for the winter, and I’m at 33.5 inches so almost back to where I was.

Other than that, I’ve just been focusing on my acne lately. The stress at work from dealing with these irritating people has broken my face out even more. Gosh people are irritating lol


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Nov 5, 2018)

Preparing myself to lose some inches this weekend. I decided to trim myself last night while my hair was curly. I usually do a pretty good job, but I just kept seeing split ends and I kept trimming and I think I trimmed like a half an inch on one side and a quarter of an inch on the other, then I just kept trimming everywhere. I eventually got fed up and just brushed all my hair in a bun. Going to the salon this weekend for wash n set, blow out and a trim. Preparing not to be heart broken if I end up back at WL.


----------



## Daina (Nov 6, 2018)

@NaturalShe94 hugs sis, it may not be as bad as you think! It can definitely get obsessive. I trimmed on straight hair and every few days thought I was seeing splits so kept trimming. I finally had to put my hair in twists for the rest of the month to stop myself. I'm going to leave it alone till March and get a professional trim then.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 8, 2018)

Sooooooooooo....hiiii? 

Yo, lemme tell y'all that this year has been one great big huge rollercoaster! The semester is almost over, i'm fighting to keep my grades up, graduation is around the corner, and so much other crazy stuff has been happening! So, please, please, PLEASE spare me the beating for not showing up frequently. 

Update on hair: I have gained a nice amount of thickness in my hair, but now I am just waiting for the curls to get back to the fullness and length that it used to hang at before the major shed. I have looked at pics of my hair from earlier this year and last year, and my hair looks one-third of the way it used to be.

So, I just re-upped on my HSN vitamins, I have been doing my best to keep up with my water intake, fruits and veggies, and so on. I have been eating so much, I am getting theeyucccckkkhhhhh!  Chhhhhyyyyyy, I jiggle everywhere, I like it, though.  When I get some more time, I will look for the pics (If I can find any, because I don't take a lot of selfies. I've never been much of a photo-taking person lol )


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Nov 9, 2018)

Daina said:


> @NaturalShe94 hugs sis, it may not be as bad as you think! It can definitely get obsessive. I trimmed on straight hair and every few days thought I was seeing splits so kept trimming. I finally had to put my hair in twists for the rest of the month to stop myself. I'm going to leave it alone till March and get a professional trim then.



Awe thanks! Hopefully not. Ive been so afraid to come here to the dominicans because they are rough. Im here now. After today, never again. After this trim. I wont be trimming again for a while and if I need to trim, Ill be sure to trim on blown out hair myself vs curly hair.


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Nov 12, 2018)

So my hair is sitting just below WL now. However, it looks so healthy and my ends look great so Im not as disappointed as I thought I’d be. With the ends being in good shape, it will grow back in no time. I didn’t update right after the salon visit, sorry. It was raining outside so I had her wrap it right after the trim and it’s been wrapped all weekend.


----------



## Daina (Nov 13, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> So my hair is sitting just below WL now. However, it looks so healthy and my ends look great so Im not as disappointed as I thought I’d be. With the ends being in good shape, it will grow back in no time. I didn’t update right after the salon visit, sorry. It was raining outside so I had her wrap it right after the trim and it’s been wrapped all weekend.



Glad to hear it wasn't as bad as you thought!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Nov 24, 2018)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!

So, I've got NEWS!

I found out that I'm pregnant and then on Thanksgiving I got engaged!!
I'm currently 8 weeks. Will be 9 weeks on Monday!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 24, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!
> 
> So, I've got NEWS!
> 
> ...


Yay!


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 25, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!
> 
> So, I've got NEWS!
> 
> ...



OMG, CONGRATULATIONS!!
Wishing you happy and healthy pregnancy and marriage.


----------



## Alma Petra (Nov 25, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!
> 
> So, I've got NEWS!
> 
> ...


Oh wow! Congratulations on the awesome news! I wish you a healthy pregnancy and a happy engagement!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 25, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!
> 
> So, I've got NEWS!
> 
> ...



Wonderful news!


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks a lot ya’ll. 

Ive been battling morning sickness... Which sometimes feel like all day sickness.  So my mood hasn’t really been great and I shouldve washed my hair by now and I haven’t. It’s been tied up. Maybe, I’ll have the energy sometime during the week for a wash. Trying to hang in there. Thanks again for the well wishes.


----------



## Daina (Nov 27, 2018)

NaturalShe94 said:


> Thanks a lot ya’ll.
> 
> Ive been battling morning sickness... Which sometimes feel like all day sickness.  So my mood hasn’t really been great and I shouldve washed my hair by now and I haven’t. It’s been tied up. Maybe, I’ll have the energy sometime during the week for a wash. Trying to hang in there. Thanks again for the well wishes.



Congrats sis and I pray the morning sickness passes soon!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey ladies!! 

Okay! So I have graduated from college last week Friday, getting over the flu (how about I walked across the stage sick as a dog!?), and I am now transitioning back into adult life!

As I look for employment to help finance my real endeavors, I have also dedicated 2019 to continue to nourish my hair and get it back on point! I saw the other thread for next year...just kinda nervous about a challenge versus going my own pace with everything.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2018)

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Okay! So I have graduated from college last week Friday, getting over the flu (how about I walked across the stage sick as a dog!?), and I am now transitioning back into adult life!
> 
> As I look for employment to help finance my real endeavors, I have also dedicated 2019 to continue to nourish my hair and get it back on point! I saw the other thread for next year...just kinda nervous about a challenge versus going my own pace with everything.


Congratulations on your graduation and I'm glad you are feeling better.

No need to be concerned about joining the challenge. The ladies in the hip length and beyond are as sweet as they come. They will be nothing but encouragment and comraderie no matter what pace you want to go. Just fun and no pressure.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 19, 2018)

faithVA said:


> Congratulations on your graduation and I'm glad you are feeling better.
> 
> No need to be concerned about joining the challenge. The ladies in the hip length and beyond are as sweet as they come. They will be nothing but encouragment and comraderie no matter what pace you want to go. Just fun and no pressure.



Thank you so much! I saw your reply to me over there  I think I'll go ahead and join. I've been looking up some ideas to boost my hair growth and looking into how to schedule them into my new life. I'll post over there.


----------



## Daina (Dec 21, 2018)

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Okay! So I have graduated from college last week Friday, getting over the flu (how about I walked across the stage sick as a dog!?), and I am now transitioning back into adult life!
> 
> As I look for employment to help finance my real endeavors, I have also dedicated 2019 to continue to nourish my hair and get it back on point! I saw the other thread for next year...just kinda nervous about a challenge versus going my own pace with everything.



@SmilingElephant, congrats on graduating!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 21, 2018)

Daina said:


> @SmilingElephant, congrats on graduating!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 22, 2018)

*Hi Ladies!

Since I started this challenge in Oct 2016, I have reached some awesome lengths. I've hit Hip, TBL & Classic and I hope you all have reached some of your goal lengths within the Challenge.

My hair status now:
2018 was all about damage control....mostly stemming from postpartum shedding & over manipulation. I spent most of the year trimming off thin ends, nursing my edges back and increasing my moisture levels. I did my final trim of the year a few days ago so I am ending the year between Waist & Hip. I've come full circle with my hair so I'm kinda back where I started at the beginning of the challenge. But that's ok, as fresh starts & New Beginnings are sometimes needed! 

I wish you all a Merry Christmas, Happy New Year & I pray you continue to flourish in all areas of your life!!! *


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 22, 2018)

@ElevatedEnergy Glad to see you back and Happy Holidays to you as well!


----------



## trclemons (Dec 22, 2018)

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Okay! So I have graduated from college last week Friday, getting over the flu (how about I walked across the stage sick as a dog!?), and I am now transitioning back into adult life!
> 
> As I look for employment to help finance my real endeavors, I have also dedicated 2019 to continue to nourish my hair and get it back on point! I saw the other thread for next year...just kinda nervous about a challenge versus going my own pace with everything.


CONGRATULATIONS!  When you recover from the flu, make sure you celebrate this major accomplishment in your life.


----------



## beauti (Dec 23, 2018)

@NaturalShe94  on your bundle of joy! May your pregnancy be smooth sailing going forward!

@SmilingElephant  graduate! I wish you much success! And  to that darn flu! Please rest as much as you can. I pray your recovery is quick!

@ElevatedEnergy  welcome back sis!  your wisdom and friendly font was dearly missed!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 23, 2018)

@beauti @trclemons Thank you!! I am a LOT better, physically, now...took a visit to the hospital and a few hot toddys but I am pretty good now.  I'm still trying to get used to not having to go to class, finish a million assignments, rush to class, deal with professors, yadda yadda yadda. Ya know...completing college with a severe mental illness is no walk in the park at all! I'm still in a state of shock and trying to deal with the transition mentally.

This is the kind of stuff I NEVER hear about graduating college...the days right after graduation, what it's really like, especially for people with mental illness, I can't tell you the HORROR I had to deal with trying to get professors to understand, being looked down upon, threatened to be removed from classes, all because they don't understand how hard it is just to HAVE the illness, and then trying to be productive in classes when your brain wants to do otherwise...utter shock. But I did it! 

I want to go to grad school, but I am so terrified...especially after I got so stressed out and malnourished to the point that I lost SO much of my hair! I am over 7 years natural and my hair literally looks like it did in 2012...but it is making progress, thank God! I've started experimenting with rice water and so far I like what I am seeing with it  I spray it on my scalp and hair and my hair feels so soft and healthy!  I am also still doing my JBCO, HSN vitamins, making myself drink lots of water, and trying really hard to stay calm. I also have to watch my pressure because it's been spiking this year. 2018 was a very very hard year, but I accomplished so so so so so much. Only with the help of God...half of the stuff that I do should be impossible for me, but I keep my faith. I have faith He will give me my hair back lol.


----------



## Daina (Dec 23, 2018)

SmilingElephant said:


> @beauti @trclemons Thank you!! I am a LOT better, physically, now...took a visit to the hospital and a few hot toddys but I am pretty good now.  I'm still trying to get used to not having to go to class, finish a million assignments, rush to class, deal with professors, yadda yadda yadda. Ya know...completing college with a severe mental illness is no walk in the park at all! I'm still in a state of shock and trying to deal with the transition mentally.
> 
> This is the kind of stuff I NEVER hear about graduating college...the days right after graduation, what it's really like, especially for people with mental illness, I can't tell you the HORROR I had to deal with trying to get professors to understand, being looked down upon, threatened to be removed from classes, all because they don't understand how hard it is just to HAVE the illness, and then trying to be productive in classes when your brain wants to do otherwise...utter shock. But I did it!
> 
> I want to go to grad school, but I am so terrified...especially after I got so stressed out and malnourished to the point that I lost SO much of my hair! I am over 7 years natural and my hair literally looks like it did in 2012...but it is making progress, thank God! I've started experimenting with rice water and so far I like what I am seeing with it  I spray it on my scalp and hair and my hair feels so soft and healthy!  I am also still doing my JBCO, HSN vitamins, making myself drink lots of water, and trying really hard to stay calm. I also have to watch my pressure because it's been spiking this year. 2018 was a very very hard year, but I accomplished so so so so so much. Only with the help of God...half of the stuff that I do should be impossible for me, but I keep my faith. I have faith He will give me my hair back lol.



Keep the faith and keep praying! God can do anything but fail and He blesses us beyond our wildest dreams if we release it all to him! He will direct your path and order your steps just trust in Him.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 24, 2018)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Hi Ladies!
> 
> Since I started this challenge in Oct 2016, I have reached some awesome lengths. I've hit Hip, TBL & Classic and I hope you all have reached some of your goal lengths within the Challenge.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas Lulu! I'm so glad to see you are back and I'm hoping that you are going to hang around for long! I miss your kind posts and photos of your beautiful hair. I'm glad to hear that your hair is getting back on track. You were there before so you can sure get back there again. You are already at a unicorn length now!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 25, 2018)

Alma Petra said:


> Merry Christmas Lulu! I'm so glad to see you are back and I'm hoping that you are going to hang around for long! I miss your kind posts and photos of your beautiful hair. I'm glad to hear that your hair is getting back on track. You were there before so you can sure get back there again. You are already at a unicorn length now!



Thank you & Merry Christmas to you Sis! My routine is super boring & I don't stray from it so I wont be on the hair side much. However, I will be in a Challenge or two in other areas on the board...so I will be around when time allows.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 12, 2022)

Hey ladies. I’m still perfecting my regimen. I think I have it figured out now. My hair is growing twice the normal rate too. I go to the salon regularly now. I keep up with my trims. 3-6 months… I take Hairfinity consistently. I use chebe oil. I started inverting this week also.

I want to try the clove water when my hair is braided under a wig. I’m still a straight haired natural 95% of the time.


----------



## snoop (May 13, 2022)

Prettymetty said:


> Hey ladies. I’m still perfecting my regimen. I think I have it figured out now. My hair is growing twice the normal rate too. I go to the salon regularly now. I keep up with my trims. 3-6 months… I take Hairfinity consistently. I use chebe oil. I started inverting this week also.
> 
> I want to try the clove water when my hair is braided under a wig. I’m still a straight haired natural 95% of the time.



That's excellent.  Are the things you listed the changes that you made to your routine?  Or were you doing these things before, just not consistently?


----------



## Prettymetty (May 13, 2022)

snoop said:


> That's excellent.  Are the things you listed the changes that you made to your routine?  Or were you doing these things before, just not consistently?


These are all new things! I was a diyer, self trimmer and straight hair natural/lazy natural. Now I’m more involved in my hair.


----------



## snoop (Jun 2, 2022)

I've been intentional and consistent with my routine this year.  Moreso than I have been in the past 3 years and it seems to be paying off.  I gave myself a trim so I've most likely lost those few hairs that were growing faster than the rest, but I think that overall I have a good chance of grazing a new milestone by the end of the year.


----------



## snoop (Jun 20, 2022)

snoop said:


> I've been intentional and consistent with my routine this year.  Moreso than I have been in the past 3 years and it seems to be paying off.  I gave myself a trim so I've most likely lost those few hairs that were growing faster than the rest, but I think that overall I have a good chance of grazing a new milestone by the end of the year.



DH checked my hair for me on the weekend and it seems that my longest lengths are at HL!  Unfortunately, because of how my hair broke, one side of my hair is longer than the other, so the other side is around WL.  If my progress continues, I could be looking at the other side reaching HL next year, in which case I would consider cutting my hair to even out the longer lengths.

Here's to staying diligent with my routine!


----------

